# A new journal (Heavy/Medium/Other)



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's my new workout plan    It's broken down into three week chunks.   Week 1 will be heavy (5 reps),  Week 2 is medium (10 reps) and Week 3 will be an assortment of different exercise with ranging rep ranges.    I will increase the weight by 5-10 lbs for week 4 then again on week 7 and so on.  

I already started this type of workout in my old journal.   I'll just pickup where I left off.   I'm on Week 3 and doing Back/Bis today.   


OLD JOURNAL 

Football practice starts this week so I will be practicing/playing on Thursday nights.   I'm going to implement pickup basketball, running, and plyo's soon too as part of my cardio training.

Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 187
Waist: 34 1/2
Arms: 16 +
Chest: 43 +
Quads: 23 
Calfs: 14 +
Neck: 16 +

GOALS: 
33 1/2 waist
Increase foot speed

Supplements:
Whey
ZMA
Multi-Vitamin


WEEK 1 EXERCISES

GOAL: 5 REPS

========
Chest/Tris/Calfs  (week 1)
========

Incline DB Press
105 x 5
105 x 5

Flat DB Press
95 x 5

Incline Fly
70 x 6

Weighted Dips
bw + 90 lbs x 4 | dropset bw x 5
bw + 90 lbs x 4 | dropset bw x 5

CG Bench Press
175 x 6
175 x 6

Overhead Tricep Rope Pull
140 x 5
140 x 5

45' Leg press calf raises
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5

Seated Calf raise
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5

ABS



========
Back, Bis (week 1)
========

light Cardio

BACK

Weighted Pullups using belt
bw +50 x 5
bw +50 x 5

Single Arm Dumbell Rows
140 x 5 Right Arm | 5 Left Arm
140 x 5 Right Arm | 5 Left Arm

Rack Deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5

T-Bar Wide grip Row
120 x 5 
120 x 5

BICEPS and FOREARMS

Weighted Chinups using belt
bw +35lbs x 5 |dropset | 3 more with just bw 
bw +35lbs x 4 |dropset | 2 more with just bw

Straight Bar Curls
110 x 5 
110 x 5

ABS

========
Day off
========

========
LEGS (week 1)
========

Squats
135 x 10 (w)  225 x 3 (w)
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

SLDL
275 x 5
275 x 5

Deadlift
225 x 10
275 x 5


Shoulders/Traps

DB Seated Press
70 x 5
70 x 5

Laternal DB Raise
40 x 5
40 x 5

Shrugs
365 x 5
365 x 5

Upright Row
125 x 5

ABS


WEEK 2 EXERCISES


GOAL: 10 REPS

========
Chest/Tris/Calfs (Week 2)
========

Incline DB Press
85 x 10
85 x 10

Flat DB Press
85 x 10

Incline Fly
65 x 10

Weighted Dips
bw + 60lbs x 7 | dropset bw x 5
bw + 60lbs x 4 | dropset bw x 5

CG Bench Press
135 x 10
135 x 10

Lying Tricep Extentions
15
15

Dips
bw x 13

45' Leg Press Calf Raises
200 x 10
200 x 10

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 10
90 x 10

ABS
2 sets of 20 crunches on Swiss Ball

========
Back, Bis (week 2)
========


BACK

Weighted Pullups using belt
bw +45 x 7 |dropset | 5 more with just bw = 12
bw +45 x 5 |dropset | 4 more with just bw = 9

Single Arm Dumbell Rows
130 x 10 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

T-Bar Wide grip Row
110 x 10 
110 x 7

BICEPS and FOREARMS

Weighted Chinups using belt
bw +35lbs x 5 |dropset | 3 more with just bw = 8
bw +35lbs x 4 |dropset | 2 more with just bw = 6

Straight Bar Curls
100 x 8 
100 x 5

Reverse Curls: 2 sets 
75 x 9
75 x 9

ABS

========
Day off
========

========
LEGS  (week 2)
========

Squats
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 10
225 x 11
225 x 10

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10

Deadlift
225 x 10
225 x 10

Shoulders/Traps

DB Seated Press
65 x 9
65 x 10

Laternal DB Raise
35 x 10
35 x 10

Shrugs
315 x 10
315 x 10

Upright Row
115 x 10

ABS


WEEK 3 EXERCISES

GOAL: SWITCH IT UP

Workout #1

========
Chest/Tris/Calfs (week 3)
========
Weighted Dips
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 10

Incline Hammer Machine (dropset)
190 x 8 | dropset 120 x 6
190 x 8 | dropset 120 x 6

Free Motion Fly Machine
High attachment 80 x 8
High attachment 80 x 8

Low attachment 50 x 8
Low attachment 50 x 8

TRICEPS

Skull Crushers
85 x 10
85 x 10

Overhead DB Press
75 x 10
75 x 10

CALFS
Toe Squats
135 x ASAP
135 x ASAP
135 x ASAP

ABS



========
Back/Bis/Forearms (week 2)
========

Sumo Style Deadlift
225 x 15
275 x 10

Opposite Grip Chinups
bw x 10
bw x 10

Hammer Low Row
250 x 8
250 x 8

Wide Grip Pullups
bw x 
bw x 

Lying Wide Grip Pullups
bw x 
bw x 

Hammer Ball Curl
65 x 10 Right | 10 Left
65 x 10 Right | 10 Left

ABS
========
Day off
========


========
Legs/Shoulders (week 3)
========

Plyo???s

Leg Press
2 sets of 10

Hack Squat
2 sets of 10

Leg Curls
2 sets of 10

Lunges
2 sets of 10

SHOULDERS/TRAPS

Upright Row / Push Press (superset)
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

DB Shrugs
105 x 10
105 x 10

Cable side raises
40 x 10
40 x 10

ABS


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Dang, pretty precise routine youve got planned out.  Looks kind of similar to GP's P/RR/S.  Good luck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Dang, pretty precise routine youve got planned out.  Looks kind of similar to GP's P/RR/S.  Good luck.



I did use Gopro's P/RR/S before.   It worked out great.    This workout is a combination of P/RR/S and MaxOT - at least that's how I came up with this routine.

I only want to lift three days since I'll be playing football one night a week and doing some other type of cardio training another day.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

8/9/04

Diet for Today (so far)

6:30am
2 scoops Whey with 12 oz Skim Milk

8:00am
20 oz Coffee
two piece wheat toast
2 tablespoons of Nat. PB
20 oz water

11:30am
1 can tuna
2 pieces of wheat bread
lettuce/hot peppers/hot sauce
1 bowl veg/beef soup
20 oz water

2:00PM
1 cup broccili
1/2 cup cottage cheese
20 oz water

3:00PM
1/2 cup strawberries
1/2 cup cottage cheese

EDIT Later....(edited)

4:30PM - 6'ish
Workout

6:00PM
2 scoops whey
1 banana
water

7:00PM
12 oz BBQ Chicken
spinach salad with red peppers and tomatos

9:00
2 scoops whey + 10oz skim milk


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

Looking great YM!  Best of luck with the new goals. 

question- what sort of deads are you doing last on leg day?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Looking great YM!  Best of luck with the new goals.
> 
> question- what sort of deads are you doing last on leg day?



  Thanks   I'm not doing deads on week 3 during my leg day but I am doing Sumo Style on Back day during week 3.    I wanted to switch things up a bit.   I'm doing conventional deads on my Leg Day on week 1 and 2.    I know there's been a lot of discussion on when to do Deads so I figured I do them on Leg day for two weeks then do them on back day for one week just to change things up.   You are very observant!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

========
Back/Bis  August 9th, 2003
========

CARDIO
2 games of ball to warmup

Sumo Style Deadlift
*I'm still figuring out my stance and form.
225 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 8

Opposite Grip Chinups
bw x 13
bw x 8

Hammer Row
230 x 12
250 x 10

Wide Grip Pullups *  These were a lot harder to do as my fourth exercise 
rather than my first.   This was the only exercise I used straps with.
bw x 7
bw x 7

Lying Wide Grip Pullups
bw x 8
bw x 8

Single Hammer Ball Curl
6 plates x 10 Right | 10 Left
6 plates x 10 Right | 10 Left

ABS
Knee Raises
15
15

Swiss ball crunch
20
20
 *Overall I was sweating like crazy.   Doing mostly compound movements keep my heart rate up.  RI were about 75 seconds.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Good looking plan and workouts YM.  130 x 10 for one arm rows? That's awesome!

I only see one thing that concerns me.  I peeked in your profile... Michigan football?

GO BUCKEYES!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

as always ... very well thought out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good looking plan and workouts YM.  130 x 10 for one arm rows? That's awesome!
> 
> I only see one thing that concerns me.  I peeked in your profile... Michigan football?
> 
> GO ...SIZE]




Thanks!         Go Blue!   Let's keep the B***eyes out of my journal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> as always ... very well thought out.



HEY NT!!  What's up man??!!   Good to see you stop by


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

> Thanks I'm not doing deads on week 3 during my leg day but I am doing Sumo Style on Back day during week 3. I wanted to switch things up a bit. I'm doing conventional deads on my Leg Day on week 1 and 2. I know there's been a lot of discussion on when to do Deads so I figured I do them on Leg day for two weeks then do them on back day for one week just to change things up. You are very observant!



sounds like a good plan to me then  you are going to be ONE played out boy after the first couple weeks of leg day!!! squats and 2 diff deads!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> sounds like a good plan to me then  you are going to be ONE played out boy after the first couple weeks of leg day!!! squats and 2 diff deads!



   That's the plan      You should talk


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> HEY NT!!  What's up man??!!   Good to see you stop by




things are things 

Are you playing ball again this year as well as football?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> things are things
> 
> Are you playing ball again this year as well as football?




I'll probably just play football from September to December.   I'll play pickup ball once/twice a week for my cardio.   Depending on if we keep playing football - I may look into a Krav Maga class rather than basketball.   I wasn't really excited about playing last year.   I'd rather just play pick up basketball to stay in shape.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

What is Krav Maga?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What is Krav Maga?



Hey NT 

visit www.kravmaga.com

Krav Maga is the official self defense system of the Israeli Defense Forces, and has been taught to hundreds of law enforcement agencies and thousands of civilians in the United States. Krav Maga is a simple, effective self defense system that emphasizes instinctive movements, practical techniques, and realistic training scenarios. 

I'm going to check out a class probably next month to see if it's something I want to sign up for.   I've taken Judo and Hapkido in college.   It was fun and I got really flexible.   I checked out Tae Kwon Do after college but I really didn't find it "practicle".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

August 10, 2004

2 games of basketball

Leg Press
8  plates x 15
10 plates x 9
12 plates x 4

Hack Squats 
Wide Stance (all the way down)
180 x 12
180 x 12

One legged Sled 
180 x 10 (each leg)
180 x 10 (each leg)

Seated Leg Curls 
90 x 15
90 x 15

Shoulders

Upright Row | Standing Military Press (superset)
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8

DB Shrugs
105 x 10
105 x 10

Standing side raise
30 x 10
30 x 10

*GREAT workout.    I was whipped by the end.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2004)

August 11, 2004

I just finished my first three weeks of this new program.    I was testing certain exercises and weights.   I'm going to adjust a few exercises and continue to do this program for nine more weeks ( three - three week chunks) then re-evaluate.   I notices that my energy level for shoulders after doing legs is low.    I'll see how the next three weeks go.   I may have to break out shoulders into its own day.   

My hernia repair seems to be feeling much better.  It's been 9 weeks since surgery.   I still can't do all the ab exercises that I used to but I'm sure in the next month or so I'll be back to normal.   I haven't sprinted yet but running and cutting hasn't been a problem.    

Today is a much needed OFF DAY.   I weighed in at 186 this morning.   My waist is just above 34".    I'm sure I can get to 33 1/2" within the next 10 days then I'm going on our annual HOUSE BOAT TRIP    for four days down in Lake Cumberland, KY.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm sure I can get to 33 1/2" within the next 10 days then I'm going on our annual HOUSE BOAT TRIP    for four days down in Lake Cumberland, KY.


I've been there before.  When I lived in Ohio we spent a couple of weekends at Lake Cumberland.  Beautiful place!! Also did some camping in the Daniel Boone National Forest at Red River Gorge.  Awesome scenery.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey NT
> 
> visit www.kravmaga.com
> 
> ...



I've heard of that system ... guess it just didn't register.  I saw a program on TLC one time abouit different martial arts.  KM looked quite impressive.  As you have said, it's simple and effective.  You can save the fancy footwork for when you start to run from trouble. 

Let me know how that goes ... it sounds very interesting.  I don't see anyone teaching it here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

*Jersey* - Lake Cumberland is awsome.   The scenery is beautiful.   It's just a lot of fun to get away from home with 15 of your friends for a 4 day long party 

*NT* - I'll let you know how KM goes     It does seem like a "useful" skill to have.    We'll leave the fancy footwork to running and basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

August 12, 2004

HEAVY WEEK - I'm trying to get 5 reps

2 games of ball to warm up

*Felt kinda weak today.....It wasn't too bad of a workout.

Incline DB Press
105 x 3 (plus one more with a spot)
105 x 2 (plus one more with a spot)

Flat DB Press
105 x 3 (plus one more with a spot)

Incline Fly
70 x 6

Weighted Dips
bw + 90 lbs x 3 | dropset bw x 8
bw + 90 lbs x 2 | dropset bw x 6
bw + 45 lbs x 5 | dropset bw x 3

CG Bench Press
155 x 7
165 x 5
175 x 4

Overhead Tricep Rope Pull
140 x 8
140 x 9

45' Leg press calf raises
225 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 10

Seated Calf raise
120 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 6

ABS

Hanging knee raise
18
16

Swiss Ball Crunch
20
20


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

How tall are you YM.  I thought you would be a lot heavier 

I will look into that KM..  If its so effective, I wonder why none of the MMA fighters use it..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn, nice incline DB presses!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How tall are you YM.  I thought you would be a lot heavier
> 
> I will look into that KM..  If its so effective, I wonder why none of the MMA fighters use it..



Hey PM  - I'm 5' 10".  I weighed 188 today     I think I look best around 185.   The heaviest I have been is 194.

Let me know what they say about KM.    

When are you gonna start training again?


Thanks Jersey!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

4-6 weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 4-6 weeks.



Damn!   Get Well Bro!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

You play real football or flag ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You play real football or flag ?



I play full-contact flag football     No pads - just turf shoes, shorts and a jersey.  It's very physical.   Blocking above the waist is allowed.  Chucking the receiver is allowed.   Knocking people down is DEFINATELY allowed.   The refs let a lot of things slide.    We play 7 on 7 indoors so we can play all year round.   We actually run the ball alot so there is a lot of contact.

We play on Thursday nights.   We have a bar that sponsors our team so we go out after the game for beer or two.  It's a good night out with the guys rather than going bowling (sorry all you bowlers)


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> August 12, 2004
> 
> *Felt kinda weak today.....It was too bad of a workout.
> 
> ...



Yeah Pretty Weak


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah Pretty Weak



 TYPE-O   (it should have been 275)  

I fixed it   - Thanks for keeping me honest Iain!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2004)

August 14th, 2004

========
Back, Bis 
========

CARDIO
4 games of one on one 
1 game of 5 on 5

BACK

Weighted Pullups using belt
*These felt GREAT!!  Adding 60lbs was the heaviest I've done with Pullups.
bw +55 x 7
bw +60 x 4 |dropset | bw x 4

Single Arm Dumbell Rows
140 x 8 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm
140 x 8 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm

Rack Deadlifts
*Pins set 4 inches below my knees
315 x 8
315 x 9

Chest supported T-Bar Wide grip Row
125 x 5 
* My straps broke in the middle of my second set at 125
90 x 8

BICEPS 

Weighted Chinups using belt
bw +35lbs x 7 
bw +35lbs x 5 |dropset | 2 more with just bw

DB Curls
55's x 6 
55's x 6


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice rack deads!  Especially with the bar that far below the knees.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice workout YM. Your DB rows are awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2004)

MONO - I really like this exercise.   I'm going try these again next week.

JERSEY - Thanks    I love DB Rows.   I get such a great stretch doing them.


Today is an off day.   I have to get my boat ready for our trip down to Lake Cumberland.    Tomorrow is LEG day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

August 16th, 2004

========
LEGS (HEAVY)  I tried to find a weight that I could do for 5 reps.
========

I broke my straps on Saturday so no straps today...

Squats
135 x 10 (w) 
225 x 5 (w)
285 x 5 * This was 10 more pounds than last time.
285 x 4

Box Squats
* Tried these for the first time    Lifting off the bench was challenging.
225 x 8
225 x 6

SLDL
275 x 5
* My back tightened up a bit so I dropped the weight.
225 x 10

Deadlift -
* I couldn't get the damn form down again with 225.   I kept bending over like you would for a SLDL.      So I did Sumo style instead.

Sumo Style Deadlift
225 x 8
225 x 15


Shoulders/Traps

DB Seated Press
70 x 7
70 x 8

Laternal DB Raise
40 x 5
40 x 7

Shrugs *Lost my grip on these.....
315 x 6
315 x 6

Upright Row
115 x 11

ABS

Free Motion Machine Cable Pulldowns
100 x 20
130 x 20

Knee Raises
15
15


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Are you going to continue to do deads and squats on the same day?

BTW, nice squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you going to continue to do deads and squats on the same day?
> 
> BTW, nice squats.



Thanks PM !   I'm still about 30lbs lighter on my squat from what I was doing a few months ago but I'm really focusing on my form now.

I'm going to try but I can't seem to get regular deads down.   Maybe I'll try them first before I squat ...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Dont you think thats too much stress on your CNS?  

Yea, maybe try them before squatting.  Use lighter weight too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont you think thats too much stress on your CNS?
> 
> Yea, maybe try them before squatting.  Use lighter weight too.



I think I'm doing OK since I'm only lifting 3 to 4 times per week.   I'm trying to take a day off between every lifting day.   If I get burnt out I'll cut back.

Thanks for your comments PM!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow, those one arm DB rows are sick!   

Squats and deads on the same day?  The idea itself is painful.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Wow, those one arm DB rows are sick!
> 
> Squats and deads on the same day?  The idea itself is painful.



Thanks DD!  I think those are my "best" exercise as far as strength goes.   I love the stretch in my back on the one arm DB rows 

I'm getting used to the squats and deads on the same day.    My lower back gets tired by the time I'm done doing SLDLs.   

Good to see you stop by


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Box Squats
> * Tried these for the first time    Lifting off the bench was challenging.
> 225 x 8
> 225 x 6


Told ya .  

I am not a Westside 'groupie', but I do like some of their principles.  One of them is that squats and deadlifts are basically interchangeable, and should be trained one or the other... but not both on the same day.

That said, I am always amused that most people will say 'listen to your body'.  But then when you do, and it doesn't agree with what they think is correct, then the same people say 'your not doing it right'.

So I guess it does seem to me you should split them up, but if it works for you....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Told ya .
> 
> I am not a Westside 'groupie', but I do like some of their principles.  One of them is that squats and deadlifts are basically interchangeable, and should be trained one or the other... but not both on the same day.
> 
> That said, I am always amused that most people will say 'listen to your body'.  But then when you do, and it doesn't agree with what they think is correct, then the same people say 'your not doing it right'  .



You were right Jersey!!  I liked the box squats.   Since you, DD and PM said the same thing regarding doing Deadlifts and Squats on the same day I may move the Deads to "back day"......


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You were right Jersey!!  I liked the box squats.   Since you, DD and PM said the same thing regarding doing Deadlifts and Squats on the same day I may move the Deads to "back day"......



Well if it works, don't adjust it.  Dance with the one that brought ya   

Yeah, I'd say as far as your strength on those one arm db rows goes, they're awesome.  I would do them as a supplemental when I just didn't feel like going with bent rows and I'd hit 110 or so 12 times.  And that was hard as hell.

It's amazing, I have my own gym and some of these exercises I've only heard of (in terms of exercise literature) and I have to look up some of them because I've forgotten what they are   

Quick question, what do you think about your results with weighted dips?  I've got a belt with my brother but never used it because I typically just do dips with pre-exhaust tricep work and never for my chest.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Well if it works, don't adjust it.  Dance with the one that brought ya
> 
> Yeah, I'd say as far as your strength on those one arm db rows goes, they're awesome.  I would do them as a supplemental when I just didn't feel like going with bent rows and I'd hit 110 or so 12 times.  And that was hard as hell.
> 
> ...




I love doing different types of exercises...I'm always looking for something new to try      Reading other peoples journals is a great way to find out about a new exercise 

WEIGHTED DIPS ROCK.   Since I do Chest and Tris together it works both muscles for me.    I like to "lean into" the dips to really feel the stretch in my chest.  Plus there nothing like adding a couple 45's to a belt and crank out some heavy dips followed up body weight dips to burn out!!    Give 'em a try!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

August 18, 2004

Today is chest/tris/calfs then I'm heading out for vacation.

Check out the boat we have for 4 days .   I'm bringing my ski boat and some friends are bringing two wave runners and a jet ski.   We have 15 people going this time.  

http://www.statedock.com/800.htm


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy Fuck 

I am assuming you have to go to the lake that boat is used in?

Looks pretty sweet


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Holy Fuck
> 
> I am assuming you have to go to the lake that boat is used in?
> 
> Looks pretty sweet



It's awesome!!  Yes - you have to keep the boat in Lake Cumberland.   I think it's around 1,000 Miles of lake shore.  There's lots of coves and inlets to park the big boat and party.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

Just a weekend thing?  Should have gone with the 900


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just a weekend thing?  Should have gone with the 900



It was booked     We get on the boat Friday Morning and return it Monday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

Have fun YM!  My old boss had a houseboat docked at Lake Cumberland, and some co-workers and I got to use it a couple of times. You guys are going to have a blast .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Have fun YM!  My old boss had a houseboat docked at Lake Cumberland, and some co-workers and I got to use it a couple of times. You guys are going to have a blast .



Thanks!   I can't wait!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

August 18, 2004

*I felt weak today.   Not sure why but the numbers show  
Oh well - I'm officially on vacation  

Chest/Tris/Calfs (Goal - 10 reps)

Incline DB Press
85 x 10
85 x 7

Flat DB Press
85 x 6

Incline Fly
65 x 7

Weighted Dips
bw + 65lbs x 5 | dropset bw x 5
bw + 65lbs x 4 | dropset bw x 4

CG Bench Press
155 x 6
155 x 6

Lying Tricep Extentions
16
16

45' Leg Press Calf Raises
220 x 12
240 x 10

Smith Machine Calf Raises
135 x 15
135 x 15

ABS * These felt good 
2 sets of 20 crunches on Swiss ball with 10 lb medicine ball

Free Motion Machine Cable Pulldowns
140 x 20
140 x 15


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

Strength looks friggin awesome to me... 85lbx10 for inclines is damn nice.  Dips are lookin good too!

 Have a good vaca.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Strength looks friggin awesome to me... 85lbx10 for inclines is damn nice.  Dips are lookin good too!
> 
> Have a good vaca.



Thanks Mono!!  See everyone in a week


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

What do you do for a living again?  You get to party too much


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2004)

August 24th, 2004

*I took off 5 days of lifting while we went on vacation.   I wasn't feeling too well today since we did what we normally do on vacation - Drink too much and eat lots of "bad" food.  I'll post some pics of our trip later this week.    


========
Back, Bis 
========

CARDIO
5 minutes on Treadmill to warmup

BACK

Weighted Pullups using belt
bw +50 x 8
bw +50 x 7
bw +50 x 5

Single Arm Dumbell Rows
130 x 11 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
130 x 11 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

Rack Deadlifts
*Pins set 6 inches below my knees
315 x 5 (no straps) 
315 x 10 (straps)
315 x 10 (straps)

Chest supported T-Bar Wide grip Row
110 x 9 
110 x 8

BICEPS 

Weighted Chinups using belt
bw +25lbs x 7 
bw +25lbs x 5 |dropset | 2 more with just bw

DB Curls
45's x 10 
45's x 9


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you do for a living again?  You get to party too much



C'mon PM!!         Having a good time is what life is all about!!    I'm a Database Administrator for a large company headquartered in Michigan.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back!



    Thanks!!!   Are you feeling any better these days????


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Feel good, shoulder is sore.  Hoping to be back by mid sept


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Feel good, shoulder is sore.  Hoping to be back by mid sept



3 weeks isn't too much longer!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

See your still in one piece YM .

Almost BIG TEN time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> See your still in one piece YM .
> 
> Almost BIG TEN time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Jersey     Yes - I'm back.   Lake Cumberland was a blast    I'll have to do some reading to catch up on what's new here.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome Back YM, sounds like you had a good time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Welcome Back YM, sounds like you had a good time



Ooooooooh yeah.....let's just say I bet we are on the internet somewhere because about 4-5 boats around us had their cameras filming us for quite a while


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Im sure Mono can dig some pics up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2004)

August 26, 2004

========
Chest/Tris/Calfs
========

This week (week 3 of my circut) I like to switch up my exercises.   I try to do rep ranges or exercises that I haven't done for the two prior weeks.   Kinda like the "shock week".   Then next week I'll go back to heavier weights for 5 reps.

CARDIO
shot for about 10 minutes

CHEST

Weighted Dips
bw +45 x 11
bw +45 x 10 | dropset | bw x 4

Incline Hammer Machine
190 x 10
190 x 8 | dropset 180 x 3

Deep Bench Pushups (feet on the floor / each hand on a bench)
23
22
22

TRICEPS

Skull Crushers
75 x 10
75 x 10

Overhead DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 8

CALFS

45' Calf Raises
180 x 20
180 x 20

ABS

Swiss Ball Crunch holding a 10lb Medicine Ball x 20  (2 sets)

Hanging Knee Raises x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2004)

8/28/04

Squat 
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 15  * felt good 
275 x 8

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10

Shrug
315 x 13
315 x 12

Side Raises
25 x 13
25 x 13

*Short workout today - We are having our annual Lake Party.  Unfortunately -its only 75 degrees with off and on rain.   We set up a 20 x 10 foot tent, have the hot tub ready, a keg of beer and everyone is bringing a botttle of booze for the bar.    We are expecting about 50 - 60 people today.    It should be fun even though the weather is not cooperating


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We set up a 20 x 10 foot tent, have the hot tub ready, a keg of beer and everyone is bringing a botttle of booze for the bar.


I want you for a workout partner YM... even if you are a Wolverines fan .


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2004)

Damn, shoulders with legs huh? How do you like combining them? I have never trained legs with shoulders before. 

Strength is looking great, BTW.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I want you for a workout partner YM... even if you are a Wolverines fan .



Sounds good to me !!        I think we lift about the same weights


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn, shoulders with legs huh? How do you like combining them? I have never trained legs with shoulders before.
> 
> Strength is looking great, BTW.



Thanks Monstar...I'm finally feeling back to normal.    Good to see you stop by.

My shoulders are pretty fried by the time that I get done with legs.   I'm trying to re-evalute a new program or I may alternate my exercises - like - Squats then DB Press then SLDL then side raises then lunges - so I'm going Legs - shoulders - Legs - shoulders......

We'll see how next week goes.   I do like alternating hit the gym every other day.   I feel rested and ready to hit it hard every time I get in there.    

Football season is coming up soon too so I need to structure my program around playing football one night a week.   We'll either play on Monday or Thursday night.   I'll probably schedule my leg workout farthest away from my games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

*8/30/04  *NOTE TO SELF*

Damn - my traps, hams and quads are still on fire from Saturday's workout.   Even though the volume was low - every set was intense.   

I'm doing back/bis today.   I wanted to do Rack Deads today but my traps and legs are still sore so I plan on doing more Pulldown motions.

I read through my journal's here on IM over the past year to see where I've improved and where things stayed the same.   My pressing movements really haven't gone up but my pulling movements have.   My legs are getting back to where they were before my surgery (3 months ago).   It's hard to believe that I got hurt a year ago.

Here are some things that I found out:

*I really like:*
High rep Squats (sets of 15 - 20)
Heavy Shrugs (holding it for a second at the top)
Sets of 10 for SLDL
Heavy one armed DB Row
Weighted Pullups
Weighted Dips
Rack Deadlifts
Upright Rows
Weighted Swiss Ball Crunches

*Things I don't find very beneficial:*
Cable Fly
Push downs
EZ bar Curls
*
Things I need to implement more:*
DB Pullovers
Lunges
Heavy Ab work
Plyo's
Regular Deads

*
Other fun exercises:*
Face Pulls
One legged Sled
Rocky Style Pullups
One Armed Chinups


Over the last couple of months I've been trying to incorporate more Compound Movement and eliminate Iso's.   I'm sensing a new routine soon.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

> Over the last couple of months I've been trying to incorporate more Compound Movement and eliminate Iso's. I'm sensing a new routine soon.



I use almost no isolation exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I use almost no isolation exercises.



I noticed that in your journal.   It's working for you      It's going to be quite a change from what I've been doing for the last 15 years.

Live and learn


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

No isolation exercises ... interesting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

August 30, 2004

========
Back/Bis 
========

* Tough workout today   

CARDIO
1 game of ball to warmup

Rack Deadlifts (4" below knee)
315 x 10
365 x 6 *PB  

Opposite Grip Chinups
bw x 13
bw x 10

Hammer Row
250 x 8 (plus 2 partials)
250 x 8 (plus 2 partials)

Rocky Pullups  (1 pullup to the back of my neck then 1 pullup to the front)
bw x 8 (plus 2 partials) 
bw x 6 (plus 2 partials)

Face Pulls * Didn't really like these today.
90 x 8
90 x 7

Cable Single arm pulldown
9 plates x 8 Right | 7 Left
9 plates x 7 Right | 6 Left

Single Hammer Ball Curls
75 x 10 Right | 8 Left


ABS
Knee Raises
20
15

Swiss ball crunch + 10lbs
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2004)

8/31/04

*
REST DAY*

I figured my lower back would be a little sore from the Rack Deads last night but all is well      I'll hit a heavy Chest/Tris workout tomorrow, football on Thursday then Legs on Friday.   My diet has been OK.   It's great during the week but I've been cheating quite a bit on Saturdays.   I weighed in at 186 today - down two pounds from Sunday.    It seems my weight has been fluctuating from 185 - 188 for the past year.   My abs are starting to come back into the picture


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 31, 2004)

What position are you playing in football?  How fast you running the 40 ?  I'm starting a really serious agility/speed/stamina/form program for football next season.  I'd love whatever advice you have.  Later bro


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> What position are you playing in football?  How fast you running the 40 ?  I'm starting a really serious agility/speed/stamina/form program for football next season.  I'd love whatever advice you have.  Later bro



   I play QB for my Flag Football Team.  I've played DB/WR in High School plus back up QB.  Flag Football is all about speed.   I don't have a fast 40 - I couldn't even tell ya what I run - but there are very few people that grab my flag.   I have better side to side movements then dead sprints.   I've been playing QB in Flag Football Leagues for about 8 years.   Basketball and Plyometrics definately help with foot speed.   I'm going to start doing Plyo's again soon.  I'll keep checking your journal out to see what kind of exercises you are doing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2004)

August 31, 2004

*Today was suppose to be my off day but I wanted to hit the gym.   I planned on playing ball but I felt the need to workout too so I did    Overall I was pretty happy with my lifts today.   I got 105 for 5 on the Incline press so I'm starting to get my strength back     A couple months ago I was using 110's for 2 or 3.   I'll try them in three weeks (when I'm back on my heavy rotation).

Tomorrow is definately an OFF DAY.

========
Chest/Tris
========

2 games of 5 on 5 ball to warmup

*GREAT workout today!!  

Incline DB Press (15%)
105 x 5 (plus one more with a spot)
105 x 3 (plus one more with a spot)

Flat DB Press
105 x 4 (plus one more with a spot)

Incline Fly
70 x 7

Weighted Dips
bw + 90 lbs x 3 | dropset bw x 7
bw + 90 lbs x 3 | dropset bw x 5

CG Bench Press
165 x 5  (plus one more with a spot)
165 x 5  (plus one more with a spot)

Overhead Tricep Rope Pull
140 x 11
140 x 10

ABS

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 20
150 x 20


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Here are some things that I found out:
> 
> *I really like:*
> High rep Squats (sets of 15 - 20)
> ...


You sound like me YM, we like and dislike the same things 
Compund moves are always the best for growth, i use next to no iso's on power week, But i do use them on shock week for pre and post fatigue


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You sound like me YM, we like and dislike the same things
> Compund moves are always the best for growth, i use next to no iso's on power week, But i do use them on shock week for pre and post fatigue



GREAT MINDS think alike       You're workouts are looking good Rissole !!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks bud, yours always impress me. I love the way you train, it looks like its working spot on for you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Rissole


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn, I just finished reading the journal. Looking great YM! And it does look like your pressing exercises are going up also. No pain from hernia with the Deads? I had trouble with that for awhile afterwards. Have you looked into Jiu-Jitsu for something to do? I personally like that one. Best fighting combination IMO is boxing and jiu-jitsu together. Keep up the good work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, I just finished reading the journal. Looking great YM! And it does look like your pressing exercises are going up also. No pain from hernia with the Deads? I had trouble with that for awhile afterwards. Have you looked into Jiu-Jitsu for something to do? I personally like that one. Best fighting combination IMO is boxing and jiu-jitsu together. Keep up the good work!



Hey Rock - Good to see you stop by 

I'm about 3 months post op.   I get a little twinge here and there but the doc said I'll have some pain now and then (no big deal) for at least a year.    I haven't seriously looked into Jiu-Jitsu.  I hear it's great to know plus I've heard all about the Gracie's.   I wanted to see if my football team was going to play ball again this year before I committed to more extra curricular activies.   I'd love to check out something new but I don't want to over commit myself.   I know I want to lift at least three times a week then I have football one day a week so throw in 2 rest days and that leaves ONE open day unless I lifted then went to a MA class which would consume my whole day.   Decisions - Decisions.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2004)

9/2/04

Yesterday was a rest day.   My chest is much more sore today than is was after last weeks chest workout (Dips, Incline Hammer and Bench Pushups).    Last week's bench pushups really hit my front delts more than my pecs (mental note).   

Today it's a Heavy Leg day   -  My favorite -  and shoulders.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

24 sets!!! Great w/o, I bet that fries your legs!

I still have pain in one of my repaired hernia sites and I had the surgery 8 years ago. Good luck with yours. (They made a mistake with mine )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 24 sets!!! Great w/o, I bet that fries your legs!
> 
> I still have pain in one of my repaired hernia sites and I had the surgery 8 years ago. Good luck with yours. (They made a mistake with mine )



Thanks Rock!!   I'm hoping for no more injuries for a while


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2004)

9/2/04

Warmed up shooting ball

LEGS

Squats
135 x 10 (W)
225 X 5  (W)
315 x 4 (these were only partials - I need to go down another 3 inches so I lightened up the weight)
295 x 5
295 x 4

*I was dissapointed in my squats but I'm improving (just not as fast as I'd like)

Box squats (used a bench for my "box")
225 x 12
245 x 10
*I felt better about these 

SLDL
275 x 5
275 x 5

Sumo Style Deadlift
275 x 6
275 x 8

45' Calf Raise
230 x 10 plus 10 partials
280 x 10 plus 5 partials

SHOULDERS/TRAPS

Seated DB Press
75 x 7
75 x 6 * Damn it!

Cheat Lateral Raise
40 x 8
40 x 8

Upright Row
135 x 7

Shrugs
335 x 7
335 x 7

ABS
Knee Raises
20
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice, intense workout YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice, intense workout YM!



  Jersey!!    Big Ten Football starts this weekend  

Go Blue


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 3, 2004)

Is it Ground Hog Day in your world,  you keep living on Sept 2nd forever 

Nice workout twice


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

> 315 x 4 (these were only partials - I need to go down another 3 inches so I lightened up the weight)



Partials are okay for building confidence.  If you are unsue go jsut above parallel and then try and hit parallel.  that will get your confidnce up and then next week you will be able to sink the weight, ass to the floor, no problem.



> *I was dissapointed in my squats but I'm improving (just not as fast as I'd like)



Don't rush it and try to progress to fast.  There is a lot of stuff going on during a squat and a lot of things working together than need to all be strong at the same time.  For some people their legs can hang with the weight but their lower back can not.  take your time and build your strength slowly and you will be much safer and much stronger as everything will develop accodringly.  Rushin it can lead to injury.  You have the rest of you life to be a bad mother fucker.

nice workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Is it Ground Hog Day in your world,  you keep living on Sept 2nd forever
> 
> Nice workout twice



  - The first post was "the plan" the second one was "the actual"...I'll edit the first one to remove the confusion  

Getting any sleep lately Iain????


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, and GO OSU!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Partials are okay for building confidence.  If you are unsue go jsut above parallel and then try and hit parallel.  that will get your confidnce up and then next week you will be able to sink the weight, ass to the floor, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice P!    I didn't plan on doing partials but I didn't feel strong enough to go down all the way......I know all about injuries (unfortunately).     I'm definately trying to practice more safety in my routine rather than stroking my ego by throwing up tons of weight.   

I appreciate your comments


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and GO OSU!



Keep those three nasty letters out of my journal!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I might do some partials. I keep trying to rush squats but I don't think my lower back is up for it. Good w/o man!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I might do some partials. I keep trying to rush squats but I don't think my lower back is up for it. Good w/o man!




also, you guys can do walk outs.  take a weight that is really heavy, like 100lbs or more over your 1RM.  And jsut walk it out and stand there witht the weight on your traps for timed sets (10sec, 20sec, whatever), allowing your back the oppurtunity to get the feel for what that weight uis like.  Then, you can do little 1/4 squats with the weight to feel it a bit.  taht will help you to get your back a bit stronger and get your body used to feeling that kind of load.  that way, as you slowly work up to that weight it wont be such a shock when you get there.  just put the pins in the power rack to be safe, incase you need to dump it.  talk to ya guys later, off to train somemore helpless houswives.....god, why can't you guys be my clients?  I need some cool people.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 3, 2004)

Slept well the night before last, last night was shit, but that was my own fault.  My wife and I went our for our anniversary.  All that garbage I ate had me up all night.

Go Wolverines


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Slept well the night before last, last night was shit, but that was my own fault.  My wife and I went our for our anniversary.  All that garbage I ate had me up all night.
> 
> Go Wolverines



If it was your anniversary something BESIDES THE FOOD should have kept you up all night!!     

Go Blue!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

That's a great idea Patrick! That's one thing that affect my squat because I go up a bit and am overwhelmed by how heavy the weight "feels" when I walk it out even though everyone else uses it to warm-up, LOL. I wish I lived up closer to you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> also, you guys can do walk outs.  take a weight that is really heavy, like 100lbs or more over your 1RM.  And jsut walk it out and stand there witht the weight on your traps for timed sets (10sec, 20sec, whatever), allowing your back the oppurtunity to get the feel for what that weight uis like.  Then, you can do little 1/4 squats with the weight to feel it a bit.  taht will help you to get your back a bit stronger and get your body used to feeling that kind of load.  that way, as you slowly work up to that weight it wont be such a shock when you get there.  just put the pins in the power rack to be safe, incase you need to dump it.  talk to ya guys later, off to train somemore helpless houswives.....god, why can't you guys be my clients?  I need some cool people.



That's a good idea.      Have fun...haha...with the housewives.   At least it's "paying the bills"   

Thanks again


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

YM ... I think next year we're going to have to hook up for a b ball game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> YM ... I think next year we're going to have to hook up for a b ball game.



Sounds good to me!!!       Let me if you are coming to Detroit    We are hosting the Superbowl next year (2006) and the 2005 MLB All-Star game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2004)

September 4, 2004

Warmed up shooting ball (10 minutes)

GREAT WORKOUT!!  Lots of PBs.  
I was sweating like crazy.....

Back/Bis

Weighted Pullups
bw +60 x 6
bw +65 x 4 |dropset| bw x 4 *PB
bw +90 x 0   *I figured I'd give it try.

Rack Deadlifts
315 x 1 (w)
365 x 1
365 x 1
385 x 1 *PB
405 x 0
315 x 6

Single Arm DB Row
140 x 9 1/2 Right | 7 1/2 Left *PB
140 x 9 1/2 Right | 6 1/2 Left

Chest Support T-Bar Row
125 x 7
125 x 6 1/2

Weighted Chinups
BW +45 x 4 1/2 |dropset| bw x 2 1/2 *PB
BW +45 x 3 1/2 |dropset| bw x 3

Straight Bar Curl
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Awesome workout there! Do you use straps? Some nice PB's. Give me 5 years and a couple dozen cycles of steriods and I'm there too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome workout there! Do you use straps? Some nice PB's. Give me 5 years and a couple dozen cycles of steriods and I'm there too!



 Thanks..... I use straps on Pullups, T-bar and Single DB Row...No straps on Rack Deads or Chinups.

No steriods for me.    I thought about PH's but haven't tried 'em yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

You on PH's would be insane!  I don't think they have enough weight in the gym to accommadate you, LOL


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid man, keep up the hard work. Strength is really looking good. What kind PH cycle are you thinking about?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking solid man, keep up the hard work. Strength is really looking good. What kind PH cycle are you thinking about?



I thought about M1T with 4AD.    Since you've done it - any thoughts??    I've read quite a few comments in other journals and the supp's forum from LAM, Prince, Red Spy, PiratefromHell, and you.


Hey Rock!   Thanks for the kind words    LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey YM, nice workouts!  Congrats on opening day  .

I know a thing or two about M1t.  Like everything it affects people different ways.  I tried three M1T/4AD cycles, and it worked very well for me.  I gained around 10-12 lbs, and put around 30 lbs on my bench press.  Problem for me though was after getting off, I lost almost all of those gains! I was back to where I started in about 4 weeks. 

I have tried one gear cycle, a relatively mild test prop/winstrol cycle.  This type of cycle isn't the best for packing on weight, but I gained 17 lbs of LBM, and upped my bench 35 lbs (only 5 more then M1T). Proving M1T is quite good for strength gain.  The BIG difference though is I'm a good 7 weeks post cycle and I'm still up 14 lbs, and that's lean mass.  And that's with not working upper body for the last two weeks.  If I hadn't gotten hurt, I think my strength would have only dropped a rep or two.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

I've had great results from M1T and 4AD. I usually don't keep all the weight afterwards, but I do keep the strength (until I hurt myself, have to stay out of the gym for 3 weeks and then go back weaker than before ) I recommend it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM, nice workouts!  Congrats on opening day  .
> 
> I know a thing or two about M1t.  Like everything it affects people different ways.  I tried three M1T/4AD cycles, and it worked very well for me.  I gained around 10-12 lbs, and put around 30 lbs on my bench press.  Problem for me though was after getting off, I lost almost all of those gains! I was back to where I started in about 4 weeks.
> 
> I have tried one gear cycle, a relatively mild test prop/winstrol cycle.  This type of cycle isn't the best for packing on weight, but I gained 17 lbs of LBM, and upped my bench 35 lbs (only 5 more then M1T). Proving M1T is quite good for strength gain.  The BIG difference though is I'm a good 7 weeks post cycle and I'm still up 14 lbs, and that's lean mass.  And that's with not working upper body for the last two weeks.  If I hadn't gotten hurt, I think my strength would have only dropped a rep or two.



Jersey     Thanks for the info!   That's very helpful to know.   I definately do not want to lose all the gains      I still have a ways to go before I seriously consider it.

Oh yeah - your boyz won too    I was kinda nervous for us considering U/M was starting a true freshman (but it all worked out)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've had great results from M1T and 4AD. I usually don't keep all the weight afterwards, but I do keep the strength (until I hurt myself, have to stay out of the gym for 3 weeks and then go back weaker than before ) I recommend it.



I rather keep the strength than the size anyway    Thanks for the info too Rock!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Jersey     Thanks for the info!   That's very helpful to know.   I definately do not want to lose all the gains      I still have a ways to go before I seriously consider it.
> 
> Oh yeah - your boyz won too    I was kinda nervous for us considering U/M was starting a true freshman (but it all worked out)


Just conveying my experiences my friend.  I'm not suggesting you do a steroid cycle.  Took me many years before I seriously considered one. I'll almost for sure do another (if my friggin arm heals ), but after that, maybe not.  One thing you can count on though, if you have any questions regarding it, just PM me and I'll do my best to answer them.

Yeah, how 'bout them Buckeyes?  QB's looked shaky, but I have high hopes for both of them....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

To be honest I would do a steriod cycle in a second if it wasn't for my job. Can never happen now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> To be honest I would do a steriod cycle in a second if it wasn't for my job. Can never happen now



They test you for STERIODS for your job????   What do you do Rock???


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

I just got a job in Homeland Security. We have SCI Clearance which is 2 above Top Secret. We can be tested at anytime and we go through polygraphs every 5 years. So you never know what's going to happen.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Just conveying my experiences my friend.  I'm not suggesting you do a steroid cycle.  Took me many years before I seriously considered one. I'll almost for sure do another (if my friggin arm heals ), but after that, maybe not.  One thing you can count on though, if you have any questions regarding it, just PM me and I'll do my best to answer them.
> 
> Yeah, how 'bout them Buckeyes?  QB's looked shaky, but I have high hopes for both of them....



Thanks Jersey!!    I PM you any questions


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I just got a job in Homeland Security. We have SCI Clearance which is 2 above Top Secret. We can be tested at anytime and we go through polygraphs every 5 years. So you never know what's going to happen.




SCI Clearance .... What do you ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Right now? Watch movies and play on the computer! LOL. I haven't gotten the clearance yet so I'm like in a holding job. Once I get my clearance though I'm not allowed to talk about what I do. I love saying that, I'm sooooo cool


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Right now? Watch movies and play on the computer! LOL. I haven't gotten the clearance yet so I'm like in a holding job. Once I get my clearance though I'm not allowed to talk about what I do. I love saying that, I'm sooooo cool



Ok "Secret Aaaaaaagent Man"


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ha, I wish. Actually were not allowed to talk about what we do, not because it's so secret, but they're afraid we'd bore people of boredom LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey YM.  How do you like my new avi and sig?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM.  How do you like my new avi and sig?



Jersey - you dirty bastard!!      That's a good one ...haha


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM.  How do you like my new avi and sig?




I like it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2004)

9/6/04

I decided to move my shoulders back to my chest and tricep day and move my calf workout back to my legs.   There reason I moved my shoulders back to my C/T day is because I was too wiped out after legs to get a good shoulder workout.   

So now I'm on at Push/Pull/Legs routine (once a week) with a day of rest in between.

Today's workout (Goal: 10 reps)

Warmed up shooting ball

*CHEST*

DB Press
90 x 11

Incline DB Press 
90 x 8 (plus one more with a spot)
90 x 6 

Incline Fly
65 x 9

Weighted Dips 
bw +45 x 8 |dropset| bw x 4
bw +45 x 6 |dropset| bw x 3

*SHOULDERS*

Standing BB Press
105 x 6
95 x 8

Superset
Side Raise | Front Raise
30 x 10  |  30 x 10
30 x 10  |  30 x 10
* These where tough!!

Seated Cable Reverse Fly (for rear delt)
35 x 12

*
TRICEPS*

Incline DB Supinated Grip Press
55 x 9
55 x 8

Superset
Medicine Ball Pushup | Lying Extentions
10 x 10
Medicine Ball Pushup | Lying Extentions | Incline Close Grip Pushup
10 x 10 x 10 
* Damn nice set here!!

*ABS*

Hanging Knee Raises
2 x 20

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 20
150 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like it



Figures..........


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks tough.  When ever I do push/pull splits I like to mix in the exercises for the body parts so that I am not to tired when I get to my shoulder.  For example I'd bench, then overhead press, then do flyes, lateral raises and then finish with triceps or something like that.  Just another idea.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2004)

I like the medicine ball pushup/lying extentions/incline CG pushups  .  A lot of people diss pushups, but I like many of the variations.  My favs are weighted pushups, and CG 'diamond' pushups.  Awesome for triceps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks tough.  When ever I do push/pull splits I like to mix in the exercises for the body parts so that I am not to tired when I get to my shoulder.  For example I'd bench, then overhead press, then do flyes, lateral raises and then finish with triceps or something like that.  Just another idea.



That's a good idea P.    I thought about starting with shoulders rather than chest every other week but like your suggestion better.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I like the medicine ball pushup/lying extentions/incline CG pushups  .  A lot of people diss pushups, but I like many of the variations.  My favs are weighted pushups, and CG 'diamond' pushups.  Awesome for triceps.



Yeah - pushups are great.   My favorite is doing Plyometric pushups - pushing off the floor and landing with each hand on a box - then pushing off the box and landing on the floor (repeat)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

9/7/04

Cardio Day

3 games of 5 on 5 ball (30 minutes) 

Plyometrics
* First time doing Plyometrics in about 9 months or so....I posted a web link to most of my exercises so you can check 'em out.   If you've never done Plyo's before - give 'em a try.    They are awsome.    I used from a 0 to 30 second RI.

Barrier laterial Jump
BarrierLateralJump
(box set about 16--18 inches high)
4 sets of 20 jumps (30 second rest interval)

Box Laterial shuffle
BoxLateralShuffle
(box set about 16--18 inches high)
3 sets of 20 (30 second rest interval)

Stair Jumps
StairJumps
3 sets of 3 jumps (4 stairs at a time) (No rest interval..just jog down the stairs and do it again)

3 sets of 3 jumps (4 stairs at a time) holding two 10 pound dumbells
(No rest interval..just jog down the stairs and do it again)

Deep Squat Jumps (30 second rest interval)
2 sets of 20 holding one 10 dumbell
1 set of 15 holding one 10 dumbell

This exercise was by far the hardest !!   Hold a dumbell with both hands to your chest - Squat - ass to the grass then explode into a jump as high as you can and repeat for sets of 20)

WIPED OUT!!!!  

Damn - I was sweating a river!!!  I kicked my own ass today


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice.  I havent done plyo work forever!  Thanks for the links.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2004)

You are a psycho! j/k.  My first reaction is I'm too old for that crap.... but then I think, I CAN DO THAT!  It would be pretty easy to do this at my gym.  May have to give it a go.  Thanks for the links YM!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Jersey, if the barrier jumps are too easy, do it over a weight bench


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

*Jersey * - I'm sure you can do them.  The Lateral Shuffle is the easiest.   I like to do it two different ways.

1) As fast as you can shuffle across the bench/box.
2) Try to jump as high as you can using only the foot on the bench/box (go for height rather than speed)

As I said in my last post.    The DEEP SQUAT JUMP holding some weight is a killer 

*PM * -     Post any other good plyos you can think of.   Some other good ones are called Rockets, Starburst, Hurdle Jumps, along with a bunch of 'em using a Medicine ball.     I have a book on plyos that I'll have to reference to try new exercises of the next few weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

I realized that my weight/waist line has stayed the same for about 6 months.   I wanted to keep track of my diet to see why....Today I weighed in at 187.   My weight isn't a huge concern.  I'd just like to drop another inch on my waist line which is 34' now.

It looks like I'm eating alot more than I thought.   Normally it's 8 meals.

*YESTERDAY:*

Meals M1, M2, M4, M5, M6, M7 and M9 are pretty much the same M-F.   M3 was added in yesterday cuz I was hungry (and it sounded good).  Dinner is usually chicken and wheat noodles (during the week).   I normally have a cheat lunch and dinner once a week.   I'm taking in 1 - 2 gallons of water day too.

Meals for Yesterday:

M1 6:30am - 50 gm Whey
M2 8:00am - 3 whole eggs plus 3 whites
M3 * extra meal 10:30am - 1 cup Oatmeal, 1 tablespoon of PB, 1 banana
M4 11:30am - 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup carrots, 1/2 cup cucumbers (with light dressing), tuna (1 1/2 cans) sandwich on wheat plus 3 pickle spears
M5 1:30pm - 1 cup cottage cheese / 1 cup strawberries
M6 3:00pm- Balance Bar

Workout - 4:30 - 6PM

M7 6:00pm - 50 gm Whey plus one banana
M8 7:00pm - Whole wheat pasta (2 cups) plus meat sauce and two small meatballs,
1 cup of skim milk
M9 9:00pm - 50 gm Whey 

Any dietitians out there have suggestions???


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey YM!  dropping in on you! How have you been? 

as for diet.. maybe space meals out a bit more, not like an hour between some.. 
for example have that 10:30 meal with the 8:00 one and  make it at 8:30-9am instead. 

add the milk to the protein before bed(7pm milk with 9:30 shake  and maybe a little bit of EFAs.. fish oil caps?  

do you know the total macronutrients?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Hey YM!  dropping in on you! How have you been?
> 
> as for diet.. maybe space meals out a bit more, not like an hour between some..
> for example have that 10:30 meal with the 8:00 one and  make it at 8:30-9am instead.
> ...



Hey Jen - Good to see you stop by 

I've been GREAT!   I finally feel healed enough to start playing sports again at a competitive level.    Doing the plyos was a lot of fun yesterday.   Football season starts next Monday 

What about you??    You seem to be a wood piling queen 

I'm not sure of the macros - that's my next step.....I figured it was around 3000 cals / 250 g protein /...   I'll try to switch things up tomorrow.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

9/8/04

Pull Day ??? Goal 10 or more

*Two games of 5 on 5 ball to warm up.  I felt weak today.  Maybe the ball wore me out     Oh well....still had a good workout.   Tomorrow is a rest day 

*BACK*

Weighted Pullups
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 5 1/2 |dropset |bw x 2

Seated Row
180 x 13
200 x 10
200 x 8 1/2

Supinated Grip Pullups
bw x 8

Low Row
230 x 8 1/2
230 x 8

*TRAPS*

Shrugs
315 x 10
315 x 10

Upright Row
115 x 12
115 x 10

*BICEPS*

Straight Bar Curl
90 x 10

Single Arm Preacher
30 x 10

Reverse Curl
75 x 12

*ABS*

Swiss Ball Crunch holding 8lb Medicine Ball x 30


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Jen - Good to see you stop by
> 
> I've been GREAT!   I finally feel healed enough to start playing sports again at a competitive level.    Doing the plyos was a lot of fun yesterday.   Football season starts next Monday
> 
> ...




Glad to hear all is well and your back at it full force again!  You must be really excited about football eh?  

Things have been great for me, thanks for asking! No more piling wood for one!  

try www.fitday.com to work out those macronutrients, etc.  

btw, awesome pullups!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, you got some great w/o's going on here! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Glad to hear all is well and your back at it full force again!  You must be really excited about football eh?
> 
> Things have been great for me, thanks for asking! No more piling wood for one!
> 
> ...




I'm so psyched to play ball again (injury free).   I played two seasons last year not knowing what was wrong but with pain in my abs so it limited me and the team.    

I have an account on Fitday.com.   I have to revisit it    It looks like I should be taking in about 2500 not 3000 cals.

I definately like doing weighted pullups.

When are you moving ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

Today is a REST DAY 

Weighed in at 189 this morning.

Yesterday's diet:

M1 6:30am - 50 gm Whey
M2 8:00am - 2 whole eggs plus 3 whites
M3 11:30am - 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup carrots, 1/2 cup cucumbers (with light dressing), tuna (1 1/2 cans) sandwich on wheat plus 3 pickle spears
M4 1:30pm - 1 cup cottage cheese / 1 cup strawberries
M5 3:30pm-  1/2 cup Oatmeal, 1 tablespoon of PB, 1 banana

Workout - 4:30 - 6PM

M6 6:00pm - 50 gm Whey plus one banana
M7 7:00pm - Roast beef sandwich and cup of Carrot Chicken soup
M8 9:00pm - 50 gm Whey 

* I cut out an extra meal/snack from yesterday (the balance bar)  and moved my Oatmeal to a preworkout meal.   I have to get out to fitday today and find my macro's (as Jen suggested).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been using Fitday for several months.  Great way to track your diet.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

Holy s***!    I just did my macros for a normal day.

Cals - 3400
Protein - 351
Carbs - 273
Fat - 100

I think I found the reason my waist is not shrinking!!

What a frickin' PIG I am.    I figured I was eating mostly
good food but it looks like I'm just eating too much 

What should I cut out...........Hmmmmmmmmm.

I weigh about 187 (on average).   I figured I need 
13 x 187 = 2431 cals

I'm not overly concerned with my weight but I'd like to drop
an inch on my waist (currently 34')

Dang --- I need to cut almost 1000 calories!!!!!!!!!

Here is FITDAYS output....

Today's Foods

*Food Name 
Cals	Fat	Carb	Prot*

protein shake
660	6	0	138
Broccoli
91	5	9	5
Cheese, cottage, NFS
199	7	6	26
Strawberries, raw
46	1	11	1
Tuna
320	2	0	70
Coffee
12	0	2	1
Mayonnaise
36	3	2	0
Carrots, raw
47	0	11	1
Banana, raw
217	1	55	2
Oats, raw
156	3	27	6
Peanut butter
190	16	6	8
Bread, cracked wheat
130	2	25	4
Sunflower seeds
87	7	4	3
Salad dressing
88	10	0	0
Lettuce, raw
1	0	0	0
Chicken
211	4	0	41
Noodles, whole wheat
394	2	84	17
Skim Milk
171	1	24	17
Cheese, NFS
62	5	1	4
Olive oil
119	14	0	0
Cheese, parmesan, shredded
42	3	0	4
Cream, light, fluid
87	9	2	1
Aspartame sweetener, sugar substitute
11	0	3	0

Totals
                           Cals	Fat	Carb	Prot
*3377 	100	273	351*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

Your macros look pretty decent man.  Remember the 10-13 cals per lb of bodyweight to cut, is for the average person.  You, my friend are not average .  Between weight training, basketball, football, etc, you are burning a lot of calories.  You said your waist is not shrinking, but is it growing?  If not, then you are in the maintenance range.  I wouldn't freak out.  Do pretty much what you are doing now, just cut back 200-300 calories a day for a while.  If you still aren't losing, then cut back another 200-300 until you start seeing a cut.  I'd also get Jodi and Jen to look over your diet.  I'm sure they will have some good suggestions.  It appears your macros are roughly 42% protein, 32% carb, and 26% fat which is good.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jersey and SF* -  Thanks for the advice/tip.   That makes me feel better     I'll try to shave 2-300 cals per day and re-evalute my waist in two weeks.   That's much better than dropping 1000 cals     I'm sure my cardio is going to pick up a notch considering I sweat my ass off playing football.   I'm also going to try to implement more plyos into my workouts.    The speed squats sound like a winner too!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

I recommend doing what JD said, but cut the cals and wait a week.  Your not going to lose weight that fast, and you don't want to drop cals that much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I recommend doing what JD said, but cut the cals and wait a week.  Your not going to lose weight that fast, and you don't want to drop cals that much.



  Gotcha!  Thanks PM


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

pm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> pm



Thanks for the PM Rissole 

Yesterday I took the dog out for a walk/run/hike through the woods for about 45 minutes......Man - he can run fast!!   

Today is LEGS day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

9/10/04

Well - I took a long lunch and went to the gym...I had planned on doing 2 sets of 20 for squats but - it didn't happen today.   I got a little pain in my groin.   I had GREAT ROM on the squats - my hams touched my calfs so my ass was about 3 inches from the ground    Overall I had a AWESOME workout....It took 45 minutes not including the warmup

Warmed up shooting ball for 10 minutes

*LEGS - Goal - at least 10 reps*

Squat 
225 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 8

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10

1 legged Press on 45' Sled
180 x 10 (each leg)
180 x 10 (each leg) |dropset| 180 x 10 (two legs)

Superset
Bench step ups / back lunge  - holding 25 lb dumbells
25 dbs x 10 (each leg)

Side Lunges - holding 25 lb dumbells
25 dbs x 15 (each leg)

*PLYOS*
Barrier laterial Jump (over a bench)
30 hops

One legged Side to Side jump (markers set 6 feet apart)
30 hops


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that's what I call a leg workout!  Good job YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Now that's what I call a leg workout!  Good job YM.



Thanks Jersey!   I'm sure I'll feel it tomorrow.       Hell - I feel it now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2004)

Bad day I know YM.  I can't believe ND dropped you guys.  Especially since OSU SHOULD have lost to Marshall, I am relieved that Michigan lost.  On the other hand, I suspect you are into Michigan like I'm into Ohio State, and I sort of know how your feeling right now... In the Big Ten, Purdue and Minnesota are looking strong.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

UofU is climbing the ranks baby!  16 now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Bad day I know YM.  I can't believe ND dropped you guys.  Especially since OSU SHOULD have lost to Marshall, I am relieved that Michigan lost.  On the other hand, I suspect you are into Michigan like I'm into Ohio State, and I sort of know how your feeling right now... In the Big Ten, Purdue and Minnesota are looking strong.



   
WTF - they played like shit!!!    I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah, that was a tough one.  I wont rub it in your face because I hate whne people do taht to me.  My two favorite teams are OSU and Notre Dame though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was a tough one.  I wont rub it in your face because I hate whne people do taht to me.  My two favorite teams are OSU and Notre Dame though.



I feel bad enough......It's tough to like either of those teams being a die hard U/M fan.    I love the games though.....The Fans at ND are great unfortunately I can't say the same for the horseshoe....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2004)

9/12/04

*
CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS*

It's started out as a bad workout with my first set but I made up for it with the rest of the workout with some PBs 


*shot around to warmup

Bench 
225 x 3

Incline DB Press (15%)
105 x 3 
105 x 3 

Weighted Dips
*bw + 90 lbs x 5 *PB*
bw + 90 lbs x 5
*bw + 100 lbs x 3 *PB* 

Military DB Press
80 x 2 * Too Heavy - these felt awkward so I moved to the Hammer Stength 

Hammer Shoulder Press
180 x 7
180 x 6

Side Raise
35 x 11
35 x 10

15% Incline Bench Fly | SUPERSET | Front Raise
75 x 5 |SUPERSET | 30 x 8
65 x 6 |SUPERSET | 30 x 6

Overhead Tricep Rope Press
150 x 11
150 x 7

CG Bench Press
155 x 6
155 x 6

ABS

Hanging leg raises
20

Trunk pulldowns
150 x 30

CARDIO

30 minute walk through the woods


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like a great w/o! How do you like those Hammer strength MP? It puts bad stress on my arms which really sucks because I'd really like it otherwise


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The Fans at ND are great unfortunately I can't say the same for the horseshoe....


Oh that hurt.... Ann Arbor is not exactly utopia to a Buckeye fan either ya know .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a great w/o! How do you like those Hammer strength MP? It puts bad stress on my arms which really sucks because I'd really like it otherwise



I like the Hammer MP's because I can go to failure without worrying ... Thanks for checking in Rock


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Oh that hurt.... Ann Arbor is not exactly utopia to a Buckeye fan either ya know .



True - but we had a really bad experience two years ago in C-bus.   I know how fanatic Ohio residents are for OSU football but calling our wifes, girlfriends, and some mothers "Michigan Whores, C*nts, Bitches" is uncalled for.    I don't mind people/fans saying - Your team sucks - Go home - .... and that sort of thing but to have a bunch of people (not just one group of people) say such nasty things if just rude and uncalled for.     We even had a father position his 5 year olds sons hand into a middle finger gesture and say "F*ck Michigan".....I could go on and on with more stories from that morning but will stop there.........

In any case I'm glad Football season is here!!!!   Our first game is tonight at 9PM.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 13, 2004)

Fans do take it to the exteme sometimes. 

So Moomba.. what kinda program are you following exactly?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Fans do take it to the exteme sometimes.
> 
> So Moomba.. what kinda program are you following exactly?



   It's not apparent 

For the past couple months I've been doing a HEAVY week then then a MEDIUM weight week (10 reps) - I also threw in a "OTHER week" where I did different exercises with varied rep ranges from the prior two weeks - THEN REPEAT.    I tried switching up my exercises by moving my Calfs to Chest/Tri day and my Shoulder to Leg day but I was too tired to train my Shoulders so I'm back to a PUSH/off/PULL/off/LEGS routine.

I'm still trying to do 3-5 reps on my heavy day and 8-15 reps on my medium day.   I also started to incorporate some plyometrics into my workout to increase my speed.

I start my football league tonight so this week will be:

Sunday - PUSH
Monday - Football
Tuesday - PULL
Wednesday - Off
Thursday - LEGS
Friday - Off
Saturday - PUSH

My goals in order are:

* Avoid injuries *****

1) Lose an inch on my waist (I've cleaned up my diet to do this)
2) Increase Overall Strength (I'm doing more compound movements)
3) Increase Speed (Doing plyometrics)

Any suggestions Camaro (or anyone else for that matter) ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> In any case I'm glad Football season is here!!!!   Our first game is tonight at 9PM.


Good luck dawg!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Jersey!!

September 13, 2004

Football game - 
40 minutes of cardio....The game didn't go as planned.   We lost by two (21 - 19).   I can't remember the last time we lost a regular season game....Oh well - we ran a new defense which normally only gives up a touchdown at most .... We looked a little rusty but I'm sure we'll play better next week.   My hips/groin/legs are sore a MOFO today.... 

September 14, 2004 

*GREAT WORKOUT TODAY - I hit a bunch of PB's !!!!!   * 

Back/Bis/Traps

*BACK*

Weighted Pullups 
bw +65 x 4 1/2
bw +75 x 2 1/2
*bw +80 x 1 1/2 *PB*
bw +65 x 3 1/2

Rack Deadlifts
315 x 1 (w)
365 x 1
385 x 1
*405 x 1 *PB*
415 x 0
315 x 3

Single Arm DB Row
140 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
140 x 10 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm


Chest Support T-Bar Row
125 x 7
125 x 6 1/2

TRAPS

Upright Row
135 x 5
135 x 5

Shrugs
365 x 5 * These felt a little too heavy to get good form.
315 x 10

BICEPS

Weighted Chinups
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 4 1/2

Straight Bar Curl
*100 x 11 * *
100 x 8

ABS

Weighted knee raises (10 lbs) x 15
Weighted knee raises (10 lbs) x 15

Trunk Pulldown
150 x 20
150 x 20


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Damn, nice PB's


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Great PB's! Especially the pull-ups and Deads!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

Good job YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

*PM* - Thanks....When are you starting to lift again?  It should be anytime now.....

*ROCK* -  Yeah - I was real happy about both.   I'm starting to get my form right on the Deads.   Your Westside looks good!!  

*JERSEY* -     Thanks....I just looked at your journal....6AM squats ........   ......... 

Today is a REST DAY     I'll probably take the dog for a nice long walk after work.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Monday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

September 15, 2004

45 Minutes walk in the woods with Samson (my dog)

My hip flexors and groin are still on fire from Monday's football game.....I hot tubbed last night and have been taking Ibu all day today.   I'm supposed to do a heavy leg day tomorrow but I think I'll have to do Push instead and do Legs on Saturday.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 15, 2004)

What Happened with the Wolverines last weekend 

Nice Freaking Workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What Happened with the Wolverines last weekend
> 
> Nice Freaking Workouts



Thanks Iain.

U/M always f*cks up every season.   I thought without a WEST COAST game that we would be all set....WRONG!!   U/M should can their shitty offensive coordinator for calling an awful game..................Don't get me started again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Monday



Well........lets get a journal started so we can all pipe in........


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Thats why im afraid to start it too soon   Will post it up this weekend, plus I dont have a diet yet.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Not posting diet any more YM....??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Not posting diet any more YM....??



Hey Rissole -

Here's what I changed:

I reduced my oats from 1 cup to 1/2 cup in M2
I took out my eggs in the AM
I took out my bread with M3

That's about a 300 calorie decrease per day.

My meals are the same Monday - Friday (see below)

M1 6:30am - 50 gm Whey
M2 8:00am - 1/2 cup Oatmeal, 1 tablespoon of PB, 1 banana
M3 11:30am - 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup carrots, 1/2 cup cucumbers (with light dressing), 1 tbs sunflower seeds, tuna (1 1/2 cans)  plus 3 pickle spears
M4 1:30pm - 1 cup cottage cheese / 1 cup strawberries
M5 3:30pm- Zone Bar

Workout - 4:30 - 6PM

M6 6:00pm - 50 gm Whey plus one banana
M7 7:00pm - THIS IS THE ONLY MEAL THAT CHANGES DURING THE WEEK
(usually chicken, veggies and a whole wheat "something"....Sometimes it's soup and sandwich or Steak and veggies.....)
M8 9:00pm - 50 gm Whey


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey YM ... just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey YM ... just thought I'd say hello.



Hey NT     Nice Avatar   

Is it Friday yet ??????????      

You should be moving soon......hopefully before it starts to snow alot.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

It's the old Mrs.Nt ... she's trying to regain her _10+ hotness_ 

It sure seems like it should be.  Being this is our first house, the wait has been though.  But tomorrow I'm sure I'll be dreading the move ... I always go overboard and move most of the stuff.  I feel guilty having people help.  I have a couple of friends taking the day off to help, but I hope to have 2/3 truck loads of boxes done before they show up.  Snow ...  ... it's supposed to rain Saturday & Sunday.  It's supposed to just be cool today and tomorrow, which will be perfect.  I don't like moving in extreme heat nor do I like moving in the cold.  But with it being cool and dry, that will be perfect.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2004)

9/16/04

(Goal: 10 reps)

*Today's workout was OK.....My reps for all my chest exercises were a little less than what I did two weeks ago.....Not sure why....

Two games of 5 on 5 hoops to warmup

*CHEST*

DB Press
90 x 9

Incline DB Press 
90 x 7
90 x 4....WTF?? 

Incline Fly
65 x 6

Weighted Dips 
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6

*SHOULDERS*

Standing BB Press
95 x 9
95 x 8
95 x 7

Superset
Side Raise | Front Raise
30 x 10 | 30 x 10
30 x 10 | 30 x 5

*
TRICEPS*

Overhead Extention
150 x 11
150 x 10

Superset

Medicine Ball Pushup | Lying Extentions | Incline Close Grip Pushup
12 x 12 x 12

Medicine Ball Pushup | Lying Extentions | Incline Close Grip Pushup
10 x 8 x 10

*ABS*

Hanging Knee Raises
2 x 20

Side Bends
45 x 20 each side
45 x 20 each side


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rissole -
> 
> Here's what I changed:
> 
> ...


Looks ok, the only thing i might change, and this is a guess cause i am guessing that a zone bar is a protien bar (with carbs) meal 5, change it for a whey shake with fat so you are not training on carbs then have the zone bar after you train so the carbs will help with recovery. That's just a suggestion.... take it or leave it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Looks ok, the only thing i might change, and this is a guess cause i am guessing that a zone bar is a protien bar (with carbs) meal 5, change it for a whey shake with fat so you are not training on carbs then have the zone bar after you train so the carbs will help with recovery. That's just a suggestion.... take it or leave it



Hey Rissole - 

The Zone Bar has 21 g Carbs and 16 g Protein and 7 g Fat.    I'll switch them around for next week.   Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2004)

9/17/04

*LEGS * - Goal - at least 10 reps

*Pretty good workout today.....My legs are definately worn out now!! 


Squat (ATG)
225 x 10
225 x 11
225 x 10

Sumo Style Deadlift
275 x 10
275 x 10

SLDL
275 x 4
275 x 3

One legged Sled Machine
4 plates x 10 (each leg)

Toes squats on Sled Machine
4 plates x 20

Side Lunges - holding 30 lb dumbells
30 dbs x 10 (each leg)

*PLYOS*
Barrier laterial Jump (over a bench)
50 hops

One legged Side to Side jump (markers set 6 feet apart)
40 hops

Box/Bench Laterial shuffle
40 as fast as I could

Straight up Jumps
50


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rissole -
> 
> The Zone Bar has 21 g Carbs and 16 g Protein and 7 g Fat.    I'll switch them around for next week.   Thanks for the suggestion


Oh i'm full of suggestions 
No prob's


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Great leg w/o! How's the walking today? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great leg w/o! How's the walking today? LOL



  I'm a little tight today - not too bad.   My legs are finally getting used to this new workout.   I think I'm going to take a long walk today to stretch out my legs (Today's a rest day) then hit Back tomorrow.   

I like this new routine since I have a least one day on the weekend that I don't have to drive to the gym (20 minutes each way with no traffic).   In about 6 months, they'll have the new gym (Lifetime Fitness) open by my house (4 miles away)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

I belong to 2 gyms so I don't have to drive a long distance, LOL! What a waste is that? They are about 30 min away from each other but depending on what part of DC I'm in dicates which gym I'll go to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2004)

My gym is about 4 miles from my house, which is cool with these early morning workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2004)

Jersey - 

You are lucky to have your gym so close 

Your boyz put up some points yesterday (5 Goals)   Michigan didn't do much better...... haha    

I'm off to get a back workout in this morning...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Workouts are looking great bro! 

How is the training program working out for you so far?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your boyz put up some points yesterday (5 Goals)   Michigan didn't do much better...... haha


Yeah "Tressel Ball" is boring to watch.  But its hard to complain about being 31-2 since his first season.  I wish they could blow someone out one of these days, like the OSU teams in the mid to late 90's used to do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking great bro!
> 
> How is the training program working out for you so far?



Thanks MonsStar.....So far I'm glad I switched my shoulders back to "push day" and my calfs back to "leg day".      My back is getting stronger but my chest is not so I'll have to see what is going on there.   Overall I'm a bit stronger on every exercise except bench press.   I really like doing the PLYOS at the end of my leg workout to finish 'em off.    Good to see you around!




*
JERSEY - *    I gotta give credit where it due.........OSU keeps winning - that's the only thing that matters


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2004)

9/19/04

PULL DAY ( Higher Rep Day)

*BACK*

Weighted Pullups 
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7 1/2

Supinated Grip Pullups
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5

Single Arm DB Row
140 x 13 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm **PB on the Right Arm*
140 x 11 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm


*TRAPS*

Upright Row
115 x 12
115 x 10

Shrugs * tried to squeeze it for a second at the top to see if lightening up the weight and increasing the reps along with slowing them done helped.  
225 x 15
225 x 15

*BICEPS*

Weighted Chinups
BW +35 x 6 1/2
BW +45 x 5 1/2

Straight Bar Curl
100 x 8 * Down three from last time....
100 x 7


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn son.... nice pullups and rows  shit.... all your lifts are great!!!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn is right. Nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2004)

Your single arm DB rows have always impressed the shit out of me .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2004)

> *
> JERSEY - *    I gotta give credit where it due.........OSU keeps winning - that's the only thing that matters


Like the Wolverines haven't had an impressive winning percentage over the last 10 years or so .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

*Rissole* - Thanks !     Good luck this weekend!!   Make sure you post some pics in your journal of you winning the comp!!

*Payne* -     Good to see a new face in here.

*Jersey* - Hey man - I love DB Rows      U/M has had a good percentage but you are only as good as your last game!!


We had our Flag Football game last night.....We got back on track with a 41 - 0 (mercied them) win.    I might do a Push routine today depending on how the day goes.....If not - I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks bro.... when's your comp??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks bro.... when's your comp??



  Comp??   I don't have the discipline when it comes to diet.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

9/21/04

PUSH DAY

Since my shoulders are normally hit after my Chest I'm usually a lot weaker so I decided to switch up the order of my exercises ( P-Funk recommend it a while back).    I did a Shoulder exercise then Chest then Shoulder then Chest and finished with a few Tricep exercises.

I played three games of 5 on 5 ball (45 minutes) to warmup (I was pretty warm!!!....hahaha)  I had a PB on dips.

*Standing BB Press*
95 x 10
105 x 10
115 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw x 5 (w)
bw +45 x 3 (w)
bw +90 x 5
*bw +110 x 2 * HELL YEAH!!*
bw +90 x 4

Side Raises
35 x 11
35 x 12

Hammer Chest Press
180 x 10 | (10 second rest) | 3 more
230 x 4 | dropset | 180 x 4 

15' Incline Fly
50 x 12

Overhead Rope Extention
150 x 12
150 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Push Down
60 x 8
60 x 8

Superset Medicine Ball Pushup | Wide Pushup *nice burnouts here !!
12 | 12
12 | 8


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Comp??   I don't have the discipline when it comes to diet.




I was going to say wtf?  I thought that I missed something major lol

Nice PB!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was going to say wtf?  I thought that I missed something major lol
> 
> Nice PB!



Right ?......I party too much


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2004)

9/22/04

REST DAY

Went for a 30 minute walk through the woods with my wife and dog 

I feel a slight pain in my right rear delt/tricep area.   Hopefully I just pushed myself a little hard yesterday on my shoulder workout and that's it.  Tomorrow is leg day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Right ?......I party too much


I know YM works out hard.... and party's hard also  .


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Right ?......I party too much


Is that possible


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, I concur.. YM parties too much.  He should have a boring life like the rest of us


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2004)

PM - You have a party going on in your journal     It should take you all day to reply to all the posts there!    You don't have time to party 

Jersey -   Thanks  

Rissole - Oh yeah    .........  I don't see any beers in your diet  Until this Sunday after the comp to celebrate!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Rissole - Oh yeah    .........  I don't see any beers in your diet  Until this Sunday after the comp to celebrate!!


Damn str8 !! I got 2 crownies sittin in the fridge w8in' for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2004)

9/23/04

*LEG DAY (Goal: at least 10 reps)*

50 minutes of 5 on 5 basketball      I didn't plan on playing so long - it just "happened".....I cut down on my my sets/reps since I played too much ball.

*Squats*
225 x 12
225 x 12

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
275 x 12
275 x 12

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Hack Squat*
180 x 15
180 x 15

Workout Time: 50 minutes of Ball and 40 minutes of weights
DONE!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 23, 2004)

I love seeing short workouts 

YM, what kind of training do you do for football?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Awesome PB on the dips. Thats insane. Looks like everything is going well and in order.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I love seeing short workouts
> 
> YM, what kind of training do you do for football?



I don't really modify my weights too much except that I add in a bunch of Sled Machine work for my legs (one legged, two legged, High reps, low reps).
Just to get your body in the position as it would to block someone or rush someone.

I like doing PLYOs and playing ball to keep my cardio in check but there's nothing like getting out on field with some guys and playing some "man coverage for a hour" or playing 4 on 4.   

It's hard to simulate "1)Opening your hips to turn and run someone or 2) Start and stop and jump and fall and get away from a defender and all those things that happen on the field" in the gym.    You'll definately feel it in your groin, abs and hip flexors the next day.  

One important thing for you to work on would be get the oppenents hands off you.  Work on your "swim technique" and "rip technique" especially as a backer.   Those big fat lineman are alway grapping me so I try to utilize those two techniques when I'm rushing.

Another good technique that I learned last year was on man coverage when you are running with the receiver - as he turns around to look for the ball - so do you (MOST PEOPLE KNOW THAT) but as you turn around *lean into the receiver with your back as you watch the ball * (so you don't get called for interference.)   It's puts your body on his which many times screws up his rythm or could tie up his hands.   If your body is on his there is no room for the ball to go except over your head.  You definately need to practice it though.

Good luck DD!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome PB on the dips. Thats insane. Looks like everything is going well and in order.



Thanks Rock....Everything seems to be going up except my Benching....I can live with that as long as my Legs, Back and Shoulders are getting stronger.   I'll probaly look to switch things up a bit soon since I've been doing a very similiar workout for 3-4 months (with minor tweaks).


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2004)

weighted dips  NICE!

I don't usually take PB of others as a challenge (mainly because they are well above what I can do  ) but this one I think I can attempt.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> weighted dips  NICE!
> 
> I don't usually take PB of others as a challenge (mainly because they are well above what I can do  ) but this one I think I can attempt.



Suuuuuuure NT - I'm sure you are using 3 plates on Dips and Pullups these days!!

I'm trying to catch you on pullups   

Post your last weeks routine in here so I can see what exercises you are doing    I'd like to make a change in my program.

Thanks.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2004)

I think my last pullup was bw + 105 ... I did contemplate 3 plates once.  But I find that moving on in age is giving me more creaks and muscle soreness.  Although ... I have had a couple weeks off ... maybe in a couple of weeks I'll see if I can do 1 with 3 plates 

I don't do weighted dips often though ... do you go below 90 degrees on a dip?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think my last pullup was bw + 105 ... I did contemplate 3 plates once.  But I find that moving on in age is giving me more creaks and muscle soreness.  Although ... I have had a couple weeks off ... maybe in a couple of weeks I'll see if I can do 1 with 3 plates
> 
> I don't do weighted dips often though ... do you go below 90 degrees on a dip?



I lean forward and go as low as I can (which is below 90 degrees).

I hear ya on the creaks and soreness  but taking a day off in between every workout seems to help me.      Good luck with 3 plates.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll let you know how it goes.  I'm thinking it won't go ... but I'll give it a shot just because I think it's a good challenge.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2004)

9/26/04

My Right Rear Delt has been giving me a sharp pain when I do an overhead press so I figured I'd give myself a few days off of upper body work.   So I did my legs again ( I did them three days ago ).   I decided to try some different exercises today from what I normally do.

LEGS

*Leg Press*
12 plates x 8
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 10
*
Hack Squats -Wide Stance (all the way down)*
180 x 20
180 x 20
*
Single Leg Curls *  
80 x 10 each leg
80 x 10 each leg

*Jump Squat Machine*
200 x 25 (jumps) * These were tough!!
*
Wide Stance Squat Machine*
310 x 10

*Calf Raises*
180 x 15
180 x 15


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow man, your lb's still wow me  Jump squats with 200 x 25!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow man, your lb's still wow me  Jump squats with 200 x 25!!!



Thanks Rock!       My quads are "feelin' it" today


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

I bet they are.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Another good technique that I learned last year was on man coverage when you are running with the receiver - as he turns around to look for the ball - so do you (MOST PEOPLE KNOW THAT) but as you turn around *lean into the receiver with your back as you watch the ball * (so you don't get called for interference.)   It's puts your body on his which many times screws up his rythm or could tie up his hands.   If your body is on his there is no room for the ball to go except over your head.  You definately need to practice it though.



I had that happen to me ... so I asked the QB to let me run by him on a straight post pattern - he then gave me some space


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey YM!  Workouts looking solid as usual.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey NT and Jersey 

9/27/04

We had our football game last night.   I popped a 600mg Ibu about two hours before the game so my shoulder would not give me any trouble.   The game was OK.   We won 19 - 6.  We still are not clicking well on offense but we were missing a couple guys from our team.

Back to the gym today then I'm taking tomorrow off.   My shoulder feels better than I expected today.  I think the three days of rest was smart


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Suuuuuuure NT - I'm sure you are using 3 plates on Dips and Pullups these days!!
> 
> I'm trying to catch you on pullups



Well ... I can't do 3 plates and managed 115lbs + bw once.  Given that was my first workout in 2 weeks ... still, 3 plates is a ways away.    I think I'll try for 115 twice next week or the week after - once I get back into the swing of things.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Well ... I can't do 3 plates and managed 115lbs + bw once.  Given that was my first workout in 2 weeks ... still, 3 plates is a ways away.    I think I'll try for 115 twice next week or the week after - once I get back into the swing of things.



Nice work!!   3 plates is a good goal!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

3 plates is a good goal, but man was 115 heavy with the belt.  The belt at the gym is leather and it has bolts to hold the chain on with ... and in the wrong position, they can dig into you.  I might buy something a bit more comfortable to wear.  Do you use the gym belt or do you have your own?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats on the win.  Do you have any idea how you hurt your rear delt?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the win.  Do you have any idea how you hurt your rear delt?



Thanks PM !    I may have aggrevated it doing Heavier Shoulder exercises than normal.   It's not too bad.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

9/28/04

Played three games of ball today.   I had a really good sweat going.  My delt feels a little sore but not too bad.  My weights/reps today were a little bit better than my average workout even though I burned a lot of energy playing ball.

PULL DAY 

BACK

Weighted Pullups 
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 7

Supinated Grip Pullups
bw +45 x 5
bw +45 x 5

Single Arm DB Row
140 x 9 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
140 x 12 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm *I took a long rest 3 minutes between my first and second set.   That's why I hit 12 on my second set

TRAPS

Upright Row
115 x 12
115 x 10*Starting to get tired

Shrugs  
225 x 15
225 x 12

BICEPS

Weighted Chinups
BW +45 x 6 1/2
BW +45 x 4 1/2*Starting to get REAL tired

Straight Bar Curl
100 x 7
100 x 7

*Damn - forgot to do abs.......Oh well I was tired anyway.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2004)

9/29/04

Today is a REST day.   I just took Samson for a walk around the neighborhood.  

I'm thinking about changing my workout around.   I've been doing a either a Push/Pull/Legs routine or a Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Legs, Shoulder Routine pretty much for the last 1 1/2 years.   I tried a few other styles along the way - TP's Program for a week, DC's Rest Pause for two weeks, P/RR/S and a couple other variations but nothing really made me want to change what I was doing.   I'd like to stick to three days in the gym per week plus I play Football on Monday's.  I think getting three days of rest really helps me.    

Since I had hernia surgery in June my legs haven't returned to what they were back in March/April.   I'm about 85%.    My back and shoulders have gotten stronger and my chest is about the same as it was in the Spring (except for Dips which have increased).   My biceps and triceps have gotten stronger but not much bigger.

MAJOR GOAL:   To get leaner (I'm about 188lbs right now)  Not sure of BF%

Here is my potential new program that I posted in the Training Forum today:

Potential New Program 

As of 9/29/04 -

Here is where I am on my lifts:

*
Exercise          Working Set*

*Chest                 *
Incline DB Press       105 x 5
Bench                    225 x 5
Fly                        65 x 8
Dips                       bw +110 x 2
*
Back  * 
Pullups                   bw +80 x 1 /or/ bw +45 x 9   
DB Row                  140 x 13 Right / 140 x 9 Left
Chinup                   bw +45 x 6
Rack Dead              405 x 1
*
Traps*
Shrugs                  315 x 10
Upright Row           115 x 12
*
Delts*
DB Press                 80 x 2
Standing BB Press    115 x 8
Side Raise               35 x 11
Hammer Press          180 x 7

*Legs*
Squat                   225 x 15
SLDL                    275 x 5
Sumo style dead     275 x 10
Calf Raise              280 x 10
Leg Press              12 plates x 8

*Biceps*
Straight Bar Curl    100 x 11

*Triceps*
Overhead Rope Ext  150 x 11
CG Bench               175 x 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Damn those are some strong lifts!! I can only aspire...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Rock 

I posted the numbers just so I have them online somewhere.   I'm still debating what workout I want to try next.    Today should be my last workout using the Push/Pull/Legs day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2004)

9/30/04

I worked a little more on a new routine but haven't nailed it down yet so I was trying a Full Body Push Routine Today.

Today I played ball for about 75 minutes (damn was I wupped!!)    This is too much ball to be able to get a GOOD workout but I was having fun on the court.

I managed to make it upstaired to the weights for a quick 

PUSH workout:

*Dips* 
bw + 45   13 / Rest Pause / 3 / Rest Pause / 3 / Rest Pause / 2
*
Incline Hammer Press * 
180 x 11 / Rest Pause / 4 / Rest Pause / 3 / Rest Pause / 3

*Front Raise / superset / Side Raise (twice without stopping)*
25 x 8  /superset/ 25 x 8 /superset/ 25 x 6 /superset/ 25 x 8

*I wanted to do MP but my rear delt was hurting so I did brutal giant set.

*
Squat*
135 x 10
225 x 5 (My legs were useless today after hoops - plus -  I did them a couple days ago)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like a pretty intense w/o! Great job.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a pretty intense w/o! Great job.



  I was real happy about my dips 

I'm taking next week (Monday - Friday) OFF since I'll be out of town and my shoulder is causing me some pain.   It's been about 6 weeks since my last 4 day layoff.   I'll come back with a PLAN, hopefully recovered and probably a new journal.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

YM ... well, the first week back from a 2 week layoff is just about over.  Monday is back day again, and I will attempt to get two pulls with 115 ... if not this Monday, the next Monday I think I'll be back to regular numbers.  

Taking time off has always been good for me.  I feel great while I'm off.  As long as I eat good, I feel as though I am growing.  The two weeks was a bit much, but my shoulder too was aggravating me as well. 

Out of town for business?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> YM ... well, the first week back from a 2 week layoff is just about over.  Monday is back day again, and I will attempt to get two pulls with 115 ... if not this Monday, the next Monday I think I'll be back to regular numbers.
> 
> Taking time off has always been good for me.  I feel great while I'm off.  As long as I eat good, I feel as though I am growing.  The two weeks was a bit much, but my shoulder too was aggravating me as well.
> 
> Out of town for business?



Good luck with 115!!    Yeah - two weeks off really is mentally hard for me to stay away from weights....I need to have a project to occupy my time if I'm going to stay out of the gym that long.

I'm heading to San Diego for a SAP conference    I've never been there before so it should be fun to explore the city.   A couple members posted some fun things to do there in a thread I started in the Open Chat Forum.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

usually, I just take a week off and start to feel guilty come Thursday.  Luckily, we had the move to keep me occuppied for the two weeks.  You have me motivated to try and match your pullup output 

San Diego ... you should have a great time.  Sort of like a company paid vacation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Have a great week buddy! BTW are you doing any rotator cuff exercises?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have a great week buddy! BTW are you doing any rotator cuff exercises?



Thanks!   I haven't done any rotator cuff exercises in years


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2004)

PULL DAY

10/2/04

Warmed up shotting ball for about 15 minutes.   I went heavy today and tried a new exercise (Trap Bar Deadlift).   These are great!!   I had a couple PB's today!!   My lower back is on fire right now      I think I scared some older ladies when I was doing the deadlifts - cuz when I got 405 -  I said "F*ck Yeah" kinda loud  


*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9 3/4 *
bw +80 x 2 3/4 *
*bw +90 x 1 3/4 * PB*
* I missed an extra rep by 2 inches on all these so I considered the rep 3/4's
100 - Here I come!!!
bw +45 x 8

*Deadlift*
225 x 5
315 x 1
*405 x 1 *PB*
*
Trap Bar Deadlift*
* I never did these before but it's nice to start lifting some heavier weights   
315 x 12
*405 x 3  *PB *

*Single Arm DB Row*
140 x 12 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
140 x 10 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats on all the PR's YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats on all the PR's YM!



Thanks....When are you starting a new journal?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Pullup strength is nuts man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks....When are you starting a new journal?


At this rate maybe never....  Arm isn't getting worse, but it is only a little bit better.  Going to the doc next Friday, and I think he is going to put me in physical therapy.  I am going to demand an MRI.  At this point I think we need to know if I tore something.  Bullshit if I'm going to go thru weeks of therapy just for them to decide I need a MRI to determine if I need surgery....  If I do need surgery, I want to get the ball rolling.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Pullup strength is nuts man!



 Monstar!   You should talk - you're strong dude!   Hopefully starting to do deads will make me strong all over.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> At this rate maybe never....  Arm isn't getting worse, but it is only a little bit better.  Going to the doc next Friday, and I think he is going to put me in physical therapy.  I am going to demand an MRI.  At this point I think we need to know if I tore something.  Bullshit if I'm going to go thru weeks of therapy just for them to decide I need a MRI to determine if I need surgery....  If I do need surgery, I want to get the ball rolling.



Don't get down Jersey!  Doc's are weird about MRI's - cuz they cost so much money.  PT is always the first option (unfortunately).  Heal up man!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Deadlifts = the sh*t.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice PR's.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 4, 2004)

Deads are the single most important exercise for getting people hooked on strength training. You'll love them right away.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for coming by Monstar, PM and SF.  

I'm at a conference for the week out of town.    I thought I'd take some time off from lifting while I was here.    I also wanted to nurse my sore right shoulder.   I took Sunday, Monday and Tuesday off.

I hit the gym this morning.   They only had machines and cardio equipment but I made the most of it.

Oct 6, 2004

Chest/Back

*Pullups*
15
11
9

*Dips*
19
15
11

*Rows*
195 x 10 (overhand grip)
195 x 10 (underhand grip)
195 x 10 (overhand grip)
195 x 8 (underhand grip)
*
Machine Bench Press*
17 plates x 15
17 plates x 11
17 plates x 9

*Chinups*
11
9
*
Feet raised Pushups*
25 /Rest Pause/ 10

*Not too bad of a workout.  It was a nice change of pace to work opposite muscles in the same session.  My shoulder is frickin' sore though.   I'm going to take Thursday and Friday off then hit legs on Saturday.   We'll see how my shoulder feels then.    If it's not better then I'll head to the doc.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hit up Tijania or Cheetah's Yet


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

hey YM ... I managed 1.5 reps on the pullup with 115lbs.  I think next week I'll shoot for 2 complete reps.  I'm just going to warm up and then hit it.  

Hope you're enjoying your _business_ trip.   Yeah baby, Cheetahs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2004)

Yo YM!  A SAP conference?  The business software?  If so, that's interesting because in my new job that is something I'm learning right now.  Very complex stuff.

Don't be a smuck like me bro.  Rest that shoulder now before it becomes chronic....


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey, awesome workouts. Listen to JD! And also start throwing in rotator cuff exercises as well. Boring as hell but they go a long way to prevent getting hurt!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yo YM!  A SAP conference?  The business software?  If so, that's interesting because in my new job that is something I'm learning right now.  Very complex stuff.
> 
> Don't be a smuck like me bro.  Rest that shoulder now before it becomes chronic....



    Do as I say - Not as I do ???    

Yes - it's the business software.  We did an implementation three years ago.    I'm getting into the BASIS role more as my responsibilities grow at work so they sent me out here to pick up the "latest and greatest things".
*
ROCK - * 

I did some rotator stuff today....I'll post it soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2004)

10/7/04

Light Shoulders/Arms

Again - due to the Hotel Gym the exercises are a bit off.   I wanted to see how my shoulder felt and do some rotator stuff today.  Overall my shoulder felt a lot better today than it did yesterday     I'm happy about that.    Tomorrow will be an off day since I'm travelling.

*
Front Raise / Side Raise superset (Cable Machine)*
25 x 12 | 25 x 12
25 x 12 | 25 x 12
25 x 12 | 25 x 12

*Single Arm Cable Curl (each arm)*
40 x 12 
65 x 12 
65 x 12 

*Single Arm Tricep Push down (each arm)*
55 x 12 
55 x 12
55 x 12

*Cable Shrugs*
195 x 15
195 x 15
195 x 15

*External Rotations (each arm)*
20 x 15
20 x 15

ABS
*
Knee Raises*
2 set of 15 
*
Trunck Pulldowns*
130 x 20
130 x 20


*BACK to the Conference.........


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ROCK - [/B]
> 
> I did some rotator stuff today....I'll post it soon.


Awesome, how'd it feel?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2004)

YM.... thank you for not rubbing my nose in the Ohio State loss.  Ah hell, NW deserved to win one after 34 years .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome, how'd it feel?



It felt better than I thought it would....My shoulder seems to feel much better when it's stretched out.   When I don't use it for a day or two it seems to tighten up and give me more pain....  

I'm going to hit legs this morning.    I'm altering my workout schedule around starting today.

It's going to be roughly - 1 on/1 off.   On my off days I may do some cardio depending on how I feel.   The cardio most likely will be basketball or some plyometrics.

Day 1:  Legs
off / cardio
Day 2:  Chest/Back
off / cardio
Day 3:  Shoulders/Arms
off /cardio
Football


*JERSEY*  - I think 34 years is a good streak.....OSU better watch out today      against Wisconsin.    I think Minn is going to give U/M a run today at the big house too......  It's going to be a great day for college football!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a rough guide to my new routine.....The days may change order but I'm going to focus on this rep range for a few weeks....


*Day 1/Chest-Back*

Weighted Pullups 2 x 6, 10

Incline Dumbbell Press 2 x 6, 10

Deadlift 2 x 6, 10

Weighted Dips 2 x 6, 10

Single DB Row 2 x 6, 10

Flat Flys 2 x 6, 10

ABS - Swiss Ball Crunch with weights


*Day 2 /Plyos or Ball or rest*


*Day 3/Legs*

Squat 2 x 6, 20

SLDL 2 x 6, 10

Lunges  2 x 6, 10

Calves 2 x 10, 25

Plyometrics 3 x 25 (deep squat jump, side to side, bench hop)

ABS - Trunk Pulldowns
*
Day 4/OFF*

*
Day 5/Shoulders/Biceps/Triceps*

Standing Military Press 2 x 6, 10

Weighted Chinups 2 x 6,10

Close Grip Press 2 x 6, 10

Lateral Raises 2 x 6, 10 /superset/ Upright Row 2 x 6,10

Straight bar Curl  2 x 6, 10

Press Downs 2 x 6, 10

ABS - hanging knee raises

*Day 6/HIIT or ball

Day 7//Football*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2004)

10/9/04

This was a GREAT workout...It felt good to hit my legs again 
Legs

Warmed up shooting for about 15 minutes

Squats
225 x 5 (w)
275 x 5
225 x 16
225 x 9

SLDL
275 x 5
225 x 10

Side lunges
80 x 10 (holding 40lb dumbells)
80 x 10 (holding 40lb dumbells)

Standing Calf Raises
215 x 10
215 x 10

Plyometrics

Deep squat jumps holding 10 lb dumbell
25

Lateral Bench Skip
40 skips
40 skips

ABS
Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 25


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2004)

Bet you were breathing almost as hard during Michigan's last drive as your 225 x 16 set of squats (great job man!).  Congrats on an exciting finish .  

My team apparently sucks this year.  0-2 in conference.... Unless a miracle happens, we are done for the year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Bet you were breathing almost as hard during Michigan's last drive as your 225 x 16 set of squats (great job man!).  Congrats on an exciting finish .
> 
> My team apparently sucks this year.  0-2 in conference.... Unless a miracle happens, we are done for the year.



  It was a good game - especially for Henne.   We have an easy game next week against ILL then we are heading to PURDUE for a shotout    It's nice that we finally found a running back after 5 games.

That set of squats really felt good.   I'm trying to do as many as I can until my form breaks.   I was shooting for 20....I'm sure I'll hit it soon.   I'm paying for it today...  

How's your injury situation going ???


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

New routine looks good man, I think you'll definitely get some good results with it. Any new plans for your diet?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

I like the new routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

I just can't believe you did 16 reps with 225. I have trouble getting 225 off the rack, LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2004)

Monstar - Thanks....I got the idea from WWB.com.   I just modified it to fit the exercises that I like.   I plan on dropping some calories from my 3500/day diet.  I really need to focus on my diet to drop the inch that I want to get rid of on my waist.   I'm going to stick with 3 shakes a day.   I'll probably drop down to 6 meals a day rather than 7, 8, or 9 meals.

Premier - I hope to see some changes in my body with this workout change - since I've been doing the same type of exercises for a long time.

Rock - Right........I've seen your journal.....You are doing pretty damn good!!     I'm paying for it today....I'm not sure if it was the SQUATS, LUNGES, or SLDL - but my legs are killing me today......I've been stretching out all day long.   I'm off to the hot tub to stretch some more.  

Thanks for stopping by guys!!!    It was a good weekend for MICHIGAN.   U/M, State and the LIONS all won     I can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

10/12/04

I took Sunday and Monday off from the gym.   Saturday's workout kicked my own ass     I took 1200 mg of Ibuprophen a couple hours before the game so I could run around.  We had a game last night.  We won 19 or 20 - 0.    We played ok but had about 7 or 8 penalties which really slows down the game and put us in some poor field position.   Oh well.    Tonight is Back and Chest.    My legs feel much better today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

10/12/04

Today is my first real CHEST/BACK day of my new program.   I have to say that it was tough but rewarding!!!  I hit some all time PB's today.     My shoulder still hurts but I'm working around the pain....This was a very intense 45 - 50 minute workout.

1 game of ball (15 minutes) to warm up....

*Day 1/Chest-Back*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +65 x 6 1/2
*bw +100 x 1 *PB*
bw +55 x 7 | dropset | bw x 7

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 7
bw +115 x 2
*bw +135 x 1 ( I hit my goal of dipping with 3 plates...ahhhh yeah)*
bw +55 x 7 | dropset | bw x 5

*Deadlift * my grip gave out on all these sets....    * 
315 x 6
315 x 5
315 x 5

*Incline Dumbbell Press * 
* I tried to do these but my shoulder was getting me some trouble so I hit the Hammer Press

*Hammer Press*
180 x 10
200 x 6
200 x 5

*Single DB Row*
140 x 9 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm
140 x 9 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm

*
ABS - Swiss Ball Crunch with 10 lbs*
30 reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn, awesome w/o. Great job, congrats on the PB's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 12, 2004)

When you do the swiss ball crunch with weight, where do you put the weight?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When you do the swiss ball crunch with weight, where do you put the weight?




I put the weight by my forehead.          Good to see you stop by


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2004)

Those DB rows are awesome, when did grip become a problem?

Actually edit pretty impressive everyting


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Those DB rows are awesome, when did grip become a problem?
> 
> Actually edit pretty impressive everyting




Don't know .....       It was a problem yesterday.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2004)

Weird... I have never heard you say your grip failed


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Weird... I have never heard you say your grip failed



I use straps on some of my back exercises    That's probably why make grip never failed   except for the day when my straps broke


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

10/13/04

CARDIO DAY

*30 minutes of ball*

ABS

*Knee Raises*
15
15
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 20
150 x 20


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Pullup and dip strength is nuts man! 




> Single DB Row
> 140 x 9 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm
> 140 x 9 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm




I had no idea you were rowing the 140's, you're really getting out of control bud!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Pullup and dip strength is nuts man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Monstar!        I'd like to try more but that's as heavy as they come at my gym.     I thought about trying bent over rows for a little while but I really like the stretch that I get in the upper middle part of my back from dumbells.   When I use the barbell or t-bar - I feel it more on the outer part of my back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2004)

10/14/04

Shoulders/Arms

*This was the first workout where I combined Shoulders and Arms.  I felt really pumped.   It felt good to hit my arms first with a compound movement first then with an iso.   I'm kinda bummed that my shoulder is giving me some problems but I'm working around the pain.   I'm taking off to Chicago tomorrow for the weekend.    They have a Lifetime Fitness near where we are going so I'll hit Legs on Saturday.



*
Standing MP*
* I tried to do these but my right rear delt still hurts...

*DB Front Raise*
25 x 15
30 x 15

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +55 x 6 1/2
bw +55 x 5 1/2
bw +35 x 6 1/2 (wanted to do 10.....)

*Smith Machine Close Grip Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 4 |dropset| 2 plates x 14

*Upright Row / superset / DB Lateral Raise*
115 x 10   / superset / 25 x 10
115 x 10   / superset / 25 x 10

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 6

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
150 x 16
150 x 15

*Shrugs * * These sucked since I forgot my straps.....
225 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 15, 2004)

Those rows really are hyugge.

How is everything else bud ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

Awesome rows!! That's insane.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 16, 2004)

Upright rows and weighted pullup strength is nuts man! Your strength has been phenomenal lately!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 18, 2004)

*Camaro -*   Thanks - I went to Chicago for the weekend with my wife (for her birthday).    We have friends that live about an hour west of downtown.  We had fun.   I brought my workout clothes but we never made it to the gym.   

*Rock -* I love any type of row  

*MonStar -* I'm  not sure what's going on but my strength is going up quite a bit  especially on Pullups.   I've been adding 10 pounds a week to my max for three weeks.   I must be doing something right (or it could be that deadlifts are make my other lifts better)     

** note to self*
My shoulder is still bothering me   .   Fortunately I can still throw a football, do pullups, deadlifts, rows and squat which pretty much is the core of my program.    The lifts I can't do right now are any type of DB press (flat, incline or shoulder).   I also can't do any rear delt movement (like reverse fly).    It's been over three weeks.   I'll give it one more week than I like I'll head in to the doc if it doesn't go away.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

10/18/04

Football Game

It seems we are starting to get back into the flow with our "no-huddle" offense.    We gave up three long plays on D but pretty much controlled the game.   Considering we have only given up 27 points (total) in 5 games and we gave up 26 last night.   We won 29-26.   They scored with a minute or so to go which made the score much closer than the game.

Since I took Friday, Sat. and Sunday off.   I'll have to hit the gym Tuesday, Wed, and Thursday.   Today is legs day.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey YM, hows the waistline going??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey YM, hows the waistline going??



Not much has changed      To be honest I've changed my diet during the week but I still have to clean up my weekend diet.   

Thanks for askin'

My strength is going up so I can't complain too much.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

10/1/04

LEG DAY

*Great leg workout today.  I warmed up with 1 game of ball.   I love doing the high rep squat routine with 225.   My goal is 20 reps.   I'll get there in three weeks.  I'm adding "a rep a week" whether it kills me or not!!     The deep squat jumps at the end of my routine were tough......



*Squats (all reps below parallel)*
225 x 5 (w)
315 x 2
225 x 17 * one more than last week
225 x 11

*SLDL*
285 x 5
235 x 10
*
Side lunges*
80 x 12 (holding 40lb dumbells)
80 x 12 (holding 40lb dumbells)
*
Standing Calf Raises*
235 x 10
235 x 10
235 x 10

Plyometrics

*Bench Hop*
40 hops
40 hops

*Deep squat jumps holding 15 lb dumbell*
(basically I hold a 15 lb dumbell to my chest - squat down as low as I can - then jump as high as I can)
25
15
** These were KILLER!!!!!*

ABS

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 25


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> but I still have to clean up my weekend diet.


There it is  

How many cals you gettin and what is your current w8 and approx bf%?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> There it is
> 
> How many cals you gettin and what is your current w8 and approx bf%?



Monday - Friday the foods are relatively the same which is about 3500 cals spread throuh 6 - 8 meals (three of the meals are protein shakes).

The weekend is a different story......Normally my breakfast and lunch are good but Dinner and drinks kill my diet on Saturday night.  Sunday is very healthy too (except if we are out of town).   So - all in all  - I need to work on my SATURDAY diet the most.

My current weight ranges from 187 - 190.  It has been this way for about 6 months. 

BF% ???   Couldn't even tell ya....I'd have to guess in the low-mid teens.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome squat session YM .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome squat session YM .



Thanks     I think the squating and lunges are really helping my speed for football.   I'm not getting caught from behind anymore


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Monday - Friday the foods are relatively the same which is about 3500 cals spread throuh 6 - 8 meals (three of the meals are protein shakes).
> 
> The weekend is a different story......Normally my breakfast and lunch are good but Dinner and drinks kill my diet on Saturday night.  Sunday is very healthy too (except if we are out of town).   So - all in all  - I need to work on my SATURDAY diet the most.
> 
> ...


Ok, say 190 at 13% gives you 165 for fat free mass, only fat free mass burns cals  Cals for that with no workout would be around 1,980 add around 350 400 for your workout..... hmmm see were i'm goin?? You wanna burn fat you need to be in calorie deficite  Then your Sat night splurge wont hurt so much


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok, say 190 at 13% gives you 165 for fat free mass, only fat free mass burns cals  Cals for that with no workout would be around 1,980 add around 350 400 for your workout..... hmmm see were i'm goin?? You wanna burn fat you need to be in calorie deficite  Then your Sat night splurge wont hurt so much



Thanks for the breakdown.   That makes sense to me.    So I should probably cut back to 2900-3000 for a week then cut back to 2400 the following week??  I'll definately have to rework my foods.....I'll have to check your diet in your journal for ideas.

Thanks for taking the time !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, once you figure it out YM. Do the same for me too, LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks for the breakdown.   That makes sense to me.    So I should probably cut back to 2900-3000 for a week then cut back to 2400 the following week??  I'll definately have to rework my foods.....I'll have to check your diet in your journal for ideas.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time !!


I haven't posted food in my journal for ages but i will put something up for you.
I was on about 3000 cals up to my first comp with about 40 mins cardio in the mornings, Then for the 2 week gap between comps i dropped to 2000 and did 2 1/2 hrs cardio everyday, my 2 refeed days b4 comp were about 2800 with no cardio and i only dropped 3lb  Damn looked alot better though!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, once you figure it out YM. Do the same for me too, LOL.



  You got it Rock!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I haven't posted food in my journal for ages but i will put something up for you.
> I was on about 3000 cals up to my first comp with about 40 mins cardio in the mornings, Then for the 2 week gap between comps i dropped to 2000 and did 2 1/2 hrs cardio everyday, my 2 refeed days b4 comp were about 2800 with no cardio and i only dropped 3lb  Damn looked alot better though!!



Thanks Rissole!!   I'll check it out.     

YOU DID 2 1/2 HOURS OF CARDIO!!!  EVERYDAY !!   DAMN !!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

10/20/04

*I normally have a day off in between workouts but I have make up for the lack of workouts over the weekend....so I did Chest/Back today.  Overall it was a pretty demanding session.   I missed my 1 rep max on dips ( I just couldn't lock it out!!    )    I'll hit it next week!      My Deadlift went up today   eventhough I did squats yesterday.

My shoulder feels like I'm getting more of a range of motion without pain.  Rather than chance it - I stuck with the Hammer Strength Machine rather than doing dumbells.


*
Weighted Pullups*
bw +65 x 7
bw +90 x 2 1/2
bw +75 x 4 1/2
bw +55 x 6

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups* * this was a new exercise. My grip was about two feet apart.
Bw +45 x 6

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 5
bw +135 x 0 * Couldn't lock out
bw +135 x 0 * Couldn't lock out AGAIN
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 9

*Trap Bar Deadlift * 
315 x 10
*405 x 3 *PB
425 x 1 *PB
 * 

*Incline Hammer Press* 
180 x 13
200 x 10
210 x 7
230 x 4

*Single DB Row* * I tried starting with my Left Arm - but it didn't make a difference.
140 x 13 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
140 x  9 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice PB.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks Rissole!!   I'll check it out.
> 
> YOU DID 2 1/2 HOURS OF CARDIO!!!  EVERYDAY !!   DAMN !!!!!!!


Hmmm yes.... 1 1/2 in the morn then 1 in the arvo.
Just walking on the treadmill and using the incline for intensity, it helped not to compromise leg size


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome PB's YM. Your going crazy here!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PB.



  Thanks PM.....It looks like you guys are going to have fun in Vegas........



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hmmm yes.... 1 1/2 in the morn then 1 in the arvo



Obviously - it worked for you Rissole !!!   



			
				ROCK said:
			
		

> Awesome PB's YM. Your going crazy here!



  I'm making progress every week - so I'm definately happy so far.   I appreciate the support


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

What is a trap bar deadlift?  Whatever it is, that 425 is an awesome number.  I can't even load 425 on the bar without having to rest.  Nice work YM!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 21, 2004)

A trap-bar deadlift is basically just like a regular deadlift except your hands are palms facing inwards. Here is a pic: 







BTW, your pullup strength is nuts!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

oh   ok, thanks Mon.  Wow ... 425 is a lot of weight   Yeah ... YM's pulls are awesome ... it's the one lift/pull I can target as a goal around here.  Otherwise, I'm a sorry little man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> A trap-bar deadlift is basically just like a regular deadlift except your hands are palms facing inwards. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dude!!   I was going to look for a pic of a Trap bar for NT but you beat me to it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh   ok, thanks Mon.  Wow ... 425 is a lot of weight   Yeah ... YM's pulls are awesome ... it's the one lift/pull I can target as a goal around here.  Otherwise, I'm a sorry little man.



NT is too modest......He's strong as a bull !!   If you are doing bw +120 on pullups - that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 21, 2004)

Christ... that IS a damn nice DL.  One of these days i'll get there...

It's weird that those DB rows havent evened out yet.  Have they been improving at least?  140 for 13 is definitely fuckin superhuman.  No wonder your pullups are so strong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Christ... that IS a damn nice DL.  One of these days i'll get there...
> 
> It's weird that those DB rows havent evened out yet.  Have they been improving at least?  140 for 13 is definitely fuckin superhuman.  No wonder your pullups are so strong.



I'm getting there on my DL's.   I really like using the Trap Bar.   My form seems much better.   It was cool to see the weights bending the bar as I was holding it on the top of my movement.     I can't remember the last time I did that 

My rows are getting better (SLOWLY).    It's hard to compare using this workout since I do DB Rows last in my workout now compared to when I was doing them as my second exercise out of 4 in my back workout a few months ago.    Maybe my form is jacked up on when I'm doing my left arm  ??        I'll have to watch my foot placement closer next time.

It's good to you getting stronger too!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 22, 2004)

Well hey, as long as the weights are still movin in the right direction... who cares if theyre exactly even or not. 

If it's buggin ya, though, you could always just stop repping with both arms when the left side fails.  Thats what ive done for my bi's (theyre lopsided) and its helped even them out a lot.  Of course, youre sacrificing growth in that one arm while you wait for the other to catch up... :/


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> My rows are getting better (SLOWLY).    It's hard to compare using this workout since I do DB Rows last in my workout now compared to when I was doing them as my second exercise out of 4 in my back workout a few months ago.



140lb and it's the last exercise ... now I am out of my league.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mono* - As long as I'm making progress I don't care if they are not the same strength...     Thanks for the tip though....    

*NT* - We can be in the same league - I'm sure      You should post a big pic in your gallery of your back so we can see the tattoo better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2004)

*405 x 3 *PB
425 x 1 *PB
 * 

Damn dude, that's nuts .  Actually YM, I'm more impressed with the 405 x 3 set.  That is roughly equivalent to a 440 lb single.  Yikes!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *405 x 3 *PB
> 425 x 1 *PB
> *
> 
> Damn dude, that's nuts .  Actually YM, I'm more impressed with the 405 x 3 set.  That is roughly equivalent to a 440 lb single.  Yikes!




  I'm going to try for 465 next week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2004)

10/23/04

*Shoulders/Arms*

*My rear delt is still bothering me so I did not do MP again.   This was a LONG workout.  Too much talking going on ....

*DB Front Raise*
30 x 16
30 x 15

*Weighted Chinups*
Bw +45 x 3 (w)
*Bw +90 x 3* * PB
bw +110 x 0 * I made it to my nose but couldn't pull myself up another  2 more inches to get my chin over the bar   
bw +110 x 0 * Ditto ^
bw +90 x 2 * I almost had the third one but not quite.....  
bw x 10

*Incline Smith Machine Close Grip Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5
* Did one more rep than last time ...

*Upright Row*  * 10 pounds heavier than last week  
125 x 10
125 x 8
125 x 9 
*
DB Lateral Raise*
25 x 15
25 x 15

*45' seated DB Curls*
35 x 12
35 x 9

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
150 x 10
150 x 12
150 x 11

*Shrugs * * used straps
315 x 15
315 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2004)

Another creative workout .

Michigan keeps rolling along huh?  That was a good game. You gotta feel for Purdue.  Back to back heartbreakers.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Another creative workout .
> 
> Michigan keeps rolling along huh?  That was a good game. You gotta feel for Purdue.  Back to back heartbreakers.



Thanks     I have work around the pain.....I was close on those damn 110 chins.........

*GO BLUE * -- I was getting kinda nervous with the two point lead late in the game.   I don't know what happened to our kicker....(two missed field goals)

U/M's D stepped up once they went to a man coverage under a two deep.  I think Purdue's Stubblefield had ONE catch all game (eventhough he got two calls when M. Jackson interfered).     Overall it was a good game.

All we needis Wisconsin to lose a game


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice PB YM


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm going to try for 465 next week


Yeah, that'll be gettin close.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PB YM



  I was pretty happy!!! 




			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah, that'll be gettin close.....



We'll see this week     I'm getting my diet more in check as we speak too.   I'm aiming for 24-2500 cals/day for a few weeks (down from 3500).   I figure I can use 4 protein shakes = 900 cals plus three meals with 500 cals each.


10/25/04

Yesterday I took the dog for a walk/jog = *45 minutes * 

I have my game tonight at 9PM.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Bring it in bud, when your lean its hard to get fat again... 
I been tryin really hard


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Bring it in bud, when your lean its hard to get fat again...
> I been tryin really hard



You calling me FAT ??   

I was real lean up until about the age of 27 or so........Since then I've added about 20 lbs .... I not not as lean as before but I'm a hell of a lot stronger now.    I want the happy median.........Stay strong but lean up a bit


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

ahhh ... way back when I was 27 

110lb chin ups are the goal tonight.  I think I might try one 135lbs close grip pullup as well.

that 465lb sldl is just crazy talk.  Man, you have a strong back/legs.  If there was a lacking bodypart, it would be my legs.   If I have to miss a workout, legs is the first to get cut.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ahhh ... way back when I was 27
> 
> 110lb chin ups are the goal tonight.  I think I might try one 135lbs close grip pullup as well.
> 
> that 465lb sldl is just crazy talk.  Man, you have a strong back/legs.  If there was a lacking bodypart, it would be my legs.   If I have to miss a workout, legs is the first to get cut.



  What do you mean ... there's a big difference between 27 and almost 34   

Good luck with your Back workout tonight!!      Keep me posted on your progress tonight 

465 is for a deadlift not SLDL.    I think I'd rip something in my lower back if I did a SLDL....         I used to skip legs once in a while but I hate the next leg workout 'cuz I'd be sore for two - three days afterwards  .... LOL    If I have to skip - I skip Arms or Shoulders.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What do you mean ... there's a big difference between 27 and almost 34
> 
> Good luck with your Back workout tonight!!      Keep me posted on your progress tonight
> 
> 465 is for a deadlift not SLDL.    I think I'd rip something in my lower back if I did a SLDL....         I used to skip legs once in a while but I hate the next leg workout 'cuz I'd be sore for two - three days afterwards  .... LOL    If I have to skip - I skip Arms or Shoulders.



I hear ya on the age.  There is a difference.  It's an 11 year spread now ... man am I getting old. 

I'll let you know how it goes.  Right now, even after the weekend alcohol abuse, I feel pretty good, so we'll see what tonight brings.

465 DL is still a big number.    I've only managed a 315 dl.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

Today's Diet  

10/25/04

*1 Protein Shake * - Calories 220, Protein 46g Carbs 4g, Fat 2g
*1 cup oats + 2 tablespoons PB * - Calories 340, Protein 21g, Carbs 33g, Fat 19g
*Tuna sandwich with low fat mayo on Wheat + 4 pickles * - ????
*1 cup cottage cheese + 8 baby carrots + 1/2 cup cucumbers * - ??

*.... so far*


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

MICHIGAN





Just thought I would throw that in there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> MICHGAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that !!!       You forgot the second "I" in MICHIGAN.

What's up Iain?     Are you getting a new program set up for yourself??


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

Shit   Fixed it

Not alot, been really busy with work forced me to be on the road quite a bit.  Was in Maryland over the weekend and met up with Rock.  Things should finally be settling down  and I will be able to get back in a routine.  Repetativeness is so easy 

Got a couple of busy weekends coming up weddings to attend, then it will be prep for going away on a vacation in Feb, down to FLA.  I plan to keep doing Westside,  I haven't really given it a fair shot, and initially have the feeling I will really enjoy it.  How else am I meant to get the weights anywhere near your level.  Thats the Jist of it, and been glued to the TV World Series time 

Other than that looks like you got your ducks in a row, some damn impressive weights you've been throwing around that last few workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shit   Fixed it
> 
> Not alot, been really busy with work forced me to be on the road quite a bit.  Was in Maryland over the weekend and met up with Rock.  Things should finally be settling down  and I will be able to get back in a routine.  Repetativeness is so easy
> 
> ...



Traveling for work blows!!  Repetativeness is nice and eazy!!  

That must have been cool to meet Rock - face - to - face.

WS - seems pretty cool.   I'm watching some other WS newbie journals to see how they do.    I'm real happy with my program right now.

FLA seems like a nice place in February!!!  I was there last March    It's a nice break from the winter blues.....

Hopefully you are routing for the Sox!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You calling me FAT ??
> 
> I was real lean up until about the age of 27 or so........Since then I've added about 20 lbs .... I not not as lean as before but I'm a hell of a lot stronger now.    I want the happy median.........Stay strong but lean up a bit


I kept my strength right through my cut but it was the competition training that ruined that. I'm almost back to where i was b4 though


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, how's it going in here?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, how's it going in here?




Cant you see, they are post whoring!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

ahhh, that's what it is, LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Like you never heard or seen or done that b4....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

well YM ... I guess I hit a 135lb pullup to eye level ... I'm happy with that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cant you see, they are post whoring!


What's post whoring?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well YM ... I guess I hit a 135lb pullup to eye level ... I'm happy with that!




Nice !!     What about the chins ??


*YOU POST WHORES...........* PM, Rock, Rissole and Jersey.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

10/26/04

FOOTBALL

We played ball last night.   We pitched a pretty nice (20 - 0) shutout.  We ended up in first place.   We have the playoffs next week.

Tonight it's either Legs or Chest and Back.......we'll see how I feel closer to the end of the day.    I couldn't sleep last night....I was up until almost 2AM....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

10/26/04

*CHEST and BACK*

* Overall this was a good workout.   I hit a PB on the Deads (455)!!!   
The rest of my lifts either stayed the same as last week or went up   I like all this progress!!!!!   

I played two games of ball to warmup.   I forgot my MP3 player   

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 3 (w)
bw +90 x 2 1/2 * The 1/2 indicates I pulled up to my nose on the next rep....
bw +75 x 4 1/2
bw +65 x 5
bw +45 x 6

*Weighted Dips * 
bw +90 x 5
bw +110 x 2
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 9

*Trap Bar Deadlift * 
315 x 9
405 x 1
*455 x 1 *PB*
405 x 3
*315 x 14 *PB*


*Incline Hammer Press* 
180 x 5 (w)
200 x 12
220 x 7
240 x 5
270 x 2

*Single DB Row * 
140 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
140 x 12 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice PR's YM!  Never tried trap bar deads (gym doesn't have one).  Do you think you could do more, or less with conventional deads?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice PR's YM!  Never tried trap bar deads (gym doesn't have one).  Do you think you could do more, or less with conventional deads?




  Thanks.

Probably a little less until I get my form totally perfect.     A few weeks ago I did 405 x 1 Conventional and 405 x 3 with Trap bar.   The trap bar is nice since I don't scrap it along my skins as I would with a conventional bar.  

I've been doing SLDL's for a long time but just recently got into doing DL's over the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's a progress chart for my major exercises since the start of my Journal :



*EXERCISE......................JULY........................OCTOBER*
Dips.......................... bw+90 x 4 ................ bw+90 x 5 / 135 x 1
DB Bench................... 95 x 8...... ................105 x 5 (September)
Pullups...................... bw+45 x 6 ................ bw+90 x 2 / bw+75 x 4
Chins........................ bw+35 x 5 ................ bw+90 x 3
Squat....................... 225 x 10 ................... 225 x 17
DL............................ N/A ......................... 455 x 1
SLDL......................... 225 x 8..................... 285 x 5
Shoulder DB............... 65 x 9 ...................... 75 x 7 (September)
DB Row..................... 140 x 7 .................... 140 x 13

Overall it looks like my back strength has gone way up.   My legs are progressing and shoulders too.  I haven't really focused on much direct arm work for the past three months so I'm not tracking it to close.   

My main goals are to increase strength in Pullups, Dips, Chinups, Squat and DLs.   I was trying to focus more on the Shoulder Press but I have to back off shoulders due to an injury.   I haven't been able to do any DB or BB Chest work either since late September so I'm doing Dips and Hammer Strength machines for my chest.

My weight has stayed the same for about  6-8 months too (about 188).   I was normally taking in about 3500 cals/day.   I'm cutting it down to 3000 for a week, then I'm going to see if I can take it to about 2500 cals for a couple weeks to see if I can shed an inch on my waist.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

10/28/04

I wanted to do LEGS today but my lower back was killing me when I tried to squat.   I wanted to hit 225 x 18 on the squat but on my first set when I hit 11 my lower back tightened up so I switched my workout to Shoulders and Arms.   This was kind of a shitty workout.....Since I just did Chest and Back on Tuesday.   I got through it but my reps were down from last week or the same except on Upright Rows where I increased the weight.  I think I did more reps on my Chins too.    I also switched around the order of exercises and specific exercises to change things up a bit.

*LEGS*
225 x 11 (STOPPED)


*Shoulders/Arms*

*Weighted Chinups*
Bw +45 x 9 * Good increase
Bw +90 x 2 * down 1 from last week
bw +70 x 4
bw +45 x 6 | dropset | bw x 4

*Incline Smith Machine Close Grip Press* 
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
4 plates plus 2 10's x 3 * I added 20 pounds but my reps went down 2 
*
Upright Row * 
125 x 10
*145 x 4 * Nice increase from last week*
125 x 8

*EZ Bar Curl* * new exercise this week
125 x 3

*DB Curls* * new exercise this week
50 x 10
60 x 4
50 x 7

*DB Front Raise* * Same reps as last week
30 x 15
30 x 15

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press* * These were down from last week.   
150 x 9
150 x 7
150 x 7
*
Shrugs* * These were down from last week.   
315 x 12
315 x 11

*ABS*

*Trunk Pull down*
150 x 20
150 x 20


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow man. Looks like you've made some awesome progress. Great job. And for a crappy w/o today, still looks pretty solid.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow man. Looks like you've made some awesome progress. Great job. And for a crappy w/o today, still looks pretty solid.



Thanks Rock     I happy with the progress


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

Man - what a difference the hot tub makes.   I just sat in my tub for about 10 minutes with the big jet on my lower back.   I'm feeling much better.   

Hopefully I can do Legs tomorrow.  If not - definately on Saturday.  I'll be taking Sunday off since we have our football playoffs on Monday night.   We will be playing 3 - 45 minute games.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2004)

Your progress has been fantastic YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Your progress has been fantastic YM.



I appreciate your support Jersey!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2004)

10/29/04

*OFF DAY*

1 1/2 hour walk through the woods with Samson.

We are heading to our favorite restaurant tonight for a great Italian Dinner.  I'm starving right now.   That's bad for my diet tonight ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2004)

10/30/04

I had a pretty good workout today    I increased on *ALL* my lifts except my squat (it was 2 less than last time).  My lower back took a beating earlier in the week doing heavy deads.   It really effected my squats today.

*Squats (all reps below parallel)*
225 x 5 (w)
225 x 15 (I was shooting for 18 but my lower back gave out.   I stopped rather than risking an injury)
315 x 2
225 x 10

*SLDL*  * Increased here 
245 x 9
245 x 9

*Side lunges* * Increased here 
90 x 13 (holding 45lb dumbells)
90 x 12 (holding 45lb dumbells)

*45' Calf Raises*
180 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 15

*Plyometrics*

*Bench Hop* Increased here 
45 hops
45 hops

*Deep squat jumps holding 20 lb dumbell * - Increased here 
(basically I hold a 20 lb dumbell to my chest - squat down as low as I can - then jump as high as I can)
25
20
*I think these were the hardest exercise today !!

*
ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 20
150 x 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2004)

Damn I like your workouts.  I'm too old for that shit  .  I'm with ya up until the plyometrics.  I'd love to wo with you someday YM.

Michigan keeps rolling.  They are getting the big plays when they need'em.  You see my Buckeyes are on a tear.  Beating Indiana and Penn State, whoa  .


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/29/04
> 
> *OFF DAY*
> 
> ...


 Your taking your dog to the restaurant....??


----------



## Monolith (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn nice squats... even if ya did lose a couple reps.  I can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow, i havent squatted in more than a week. 

Those SLDL's are friggin nasty, too.

How are the abs feelin, btw?  Any discomfort or anything since the surgery?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn I like your workouts.  I'm too old for that shit  .  I'm with ya up until the plyometrics.  I'd love to wo with you someday YM.
> 
> Michigan keeps rolling.  They are getting the big plays when they need'em.  You see my Buckeyes are on a tear.  Beating Indiana and Penn State, whoa  .



I just looked at your journal Jersey - you are definately not too old.       Plyo's are great - they definately are a nice change of pace from conventional lifting.   I had to sit down after every Plyo set....   LOL
You'd be a great lifting partner!!!

What a comeback at the Big House...........I was sweating it out at the bar watching the game.    My damn power went out in the middle of the first quarter.    We had the beers chilled, brats and dogs ready and a bunch of people over for the game then - POP - out went the lights.   

I still don't have power.   I'm expecting it back tomorrow.   As of this morning there are 25,000 people without power in Metro Detroit.    On Saturday there were 110,000 people without power (WTF!!!!).

Last night was fun.....Since we didn't have power - we made a fire in the portable firepit in our driveway and passed out candy to all the little kids.    I was surprised by how many kids came down our dark road.   We probably had about 70-80 kids come by.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your taking your dog to the restaurant....??



   Nice one.... haha    My wife and I went out to dinner....AND IT WAS GOOOOOD.

The dog stayed home  

HOLY SHIT Rissole - you just scared me with your new avi!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Damn nice squats... even if ya did lose a couple reps.  I can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow, i havent squatted in more than a week.
> 
> Those SLDL's are friggin nasty, too.
> 
> How are the abs feelin, btw?  Any discomfort or anything since the surgery?



Hey Mono - My abs are feeling great (KNOCK ON WOOD).    After three months - I really didn't feel much pain or discomfort.   Hernia's must be catchy...I think Rock has one and buddy of mine from my old basketball team is having surgery soon for his.     Maybe it's a "30's" thing....once you get to be in your 30's - your abs just wear out...... hahaha ..... and need to be fixed up a bit.....(something to look forward to for you!!    )


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think Rock has one and buddy of mine from my old basketball team is having surgery soon for his.     Maybe it's a "30's" thing....once you get to be in your 30's - your abs just wear out......


I just like the drugs you get for surgery and after


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I just like the drugs you get for surgery and after



  YES


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

11/2/04

We had our football playoffs last night.   We played three games.   We mercied every team.  The total scores combined for the night was 109 - 6.   Considering the first two games were two 16 minutes halfs and the championship game was two 20 minute halfs.   We put up some good numbers.   They called all the games with 5 minutes to go in the second half  due to the "mercy rule".

In our second game our oppenents QB went down with a torn achilles.    That sucks for him.    I did the same thing playing ball up there three years ago.   It's a long 8-9 months to recover from.  No running for 5-6 months.

Today I'm supposed to do Chest/Back.  I'm pretty whipped since we got free beer all night after the victory.   I didn't get home until 3AM then I was back up for work at 6AM today.  ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I'm sure I can get through it - then it's off to vote


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2004)

Congrats on your Victory.  Hopefully, your day won't be a long one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Congrats on your Victory.  Hopefully, your day won't be a long one.



  Two big cups of coffee have helped


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

You play football.... as in Flag or City er what?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You play football.... as in Flag or City er what?



It's a Men's Full Contact Flag Football indoor league.   We play on a 35 yd x 80 yd Field Turf Field.  7 on 7 is the game.  Everyone is an eligible receiver.  It's real physical and a LOT OF FUN.   We have a couple of pretty big guys (for a flag football team) and lots of speed.   Everyone wears a wristband with 20 color and number coded plays on it.   We run a no huddle offense.   I call the plays from the quarterback position - the team checks their wristband - and "we're off".  We do a lot of options and sweeps.  This is the fourth year that we have been playing ball together.     ( if you can't tell - I really like playing)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

11/02/04

*Back/Chest*

I've hit my body pretty hard and heavy for three weeks so I wanted to do kind of a maintenance week to give my CNS a break.  I'm going to try to  focus on higher reps with lighter weights OR shorter rest intervals with lighter weight.   I also did not go to failure - I wanted to stop one rep short of failure.

*
Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7
*
Deadlifts*
315 x 1
365 x 1

(15 second intervals between these.  I tried to work on my speed)
315 x 1
315 x 1 
315 x 1 
315 x 1 
315 x 1 
315 x 1 

(15 second intervals between these.  I tried to work on my speed)
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
*
Incline Hammer Press*
240 x 7
240 x 6
240 x 6
*
Single Arm DB Row*
140 x 8 Right | 8 Left

*
BB Row* _(this is a new exercise for me)_

*-- Overhand Grip*
185 x 8
185 x 8

*-- Underhand Grip*
185 x 8
135 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn YM, you've had a pretty active couple of days brotha .  Congrats on whooping ass .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Damn you've got some good w/o's!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn YM, you've had a pretty active couple of days brotha .  Congrats on whooping ass .


 
Thanks Jersey.    

Since U/M is off this week - I'll be watching your boyz play MSU.   It's too bad MSU's QB got hurt last weekend.     It should be fun to watch though  



			
				ROCK said:
			
		

> Damn you've got some good w/o's!



    Thanks for checking in on me


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I also did not go to failure - I wanted to stop one rep short of failure.



how do you know when 'one rep short of failure' is?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> how do you know when 'one rep short of failure' is?



Since I take almost all my sets to failure on every set I can pretty much gauge if I have at least one more rep in me so ------- by stopping my set without reaching for the last rep (which I would normally do) is what I would consider "stopping one rep short of failure".



I hope that makes sense NT 

How are YOUR workouts going ???  Any new PR's ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Since U/M is off this week - I'll be watching your boyz play MSU.   It's too bad MSU's QB got hurt last weekend.     It should be fun to watch though


Just remember... November 20th.  The day OSU shocks the Wolverines (I hope  ).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Just remember... November 20th.  The day OSU shocks the Wolverines (I hope  ).



It's always a good game but an OSU victory is HIGHLY doubtful   !   

Let the games begin ........... (I'm waiting for P-Funk to jump in here any minute..... LOL )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

11/3/04 

45 minute walk/jog through the woods.

11/4/04

Today will be Shoulders/Arms


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

morning Y ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning/afternoon NT!!  

Just rebuilding my laptop over it.   The damn thing crashed last week.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

Is it a personal or work laptop?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Is it a personal or work laptop?



Work (fortunately)

I'm going out this weekend to buy a backup solution for my home desktop and laptop.    I have about 2 GB of pictures that I don't want to lose.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

11/04/04

Today's diet so far:

*Meal1* - 7:30am
1 cup oats, 1 tablespoon of PB and a Protein Shake plus 2 cups of coffee
*
Meal 2* - 11:30am
1 grilled chicken sandwich, with lettuce, tomato, cheese and mayo plus 4 pickles
*
Meal 3* - 1:30pm
1 cup cottage cheese, 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 teaspoon of italian dressing and 1 teaspoon of sunflower seeds

Workout  4:45 - 5:45

*Meal 4* -6pm
Protein shake with a banana

*Meal 5* -7:15pm
Chicken stirfry

*Meal 6 -* Will have at 9pm tonight
Protein Shake


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

11/04/04
*
Shoulders/Arms*
*I tried to hit the 6 - 10 rep range for todays workout.  Most sets were 1 rep shy of failure.    I warmed up shooting ball for about 10 minutes.

*Weighted Chinups*
Bw +45 x 9
Bw +45 x 8
Bw +45 x 6

*Smith Machine Close Grip Press * 
185 x 15
205 x 8
205 x 8

*Upright Row * 
125 x 10
125 x 8
115 x 10

*Straight Bar Curls*
95 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 8

*DB Front Raise*
30 x 10
30 x 10
*
Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
150 x 15
150 x 12
150 x 9
*
Shrugs*
315 x 10
225 x 15
225 x 15

*ABS*

*Trunk Pull down*
150 x 20
180 x 12
200 x 8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2004)

What are trunk pulldowns?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Great w/o. With your upright row, what grip do you have and how high do you go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2004)

Jersey said:
			
		

> What are trunk pulldowns?



Kneel in front of a Cable machine with either a rope or handle as your attachment.   Hold the rope with two hands behind your head - actually braced on the back of your head.   Pull down using your abs until your forehead reaches the floor -hold for a second - then up and REPEAT.   I really feel it in my upper abs.



			
				Rock said:
			
		

> Great w/o. With your upright row, what grip do you have and how high do you go?



  I used a grip with my hands about 8 inches apart on a Straight bar.   I lift the bar until it hits my chin.   Sometimes I use an eazy bar to lighten the load on my wrists.


Today is a CARDIO day.   I'm working from home.   I'll probably go for a jog with Samson.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Y ... how do you get 200lbs on the cable machine?  Ours only goes to 150 ... does yours go higher than that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Y ... how do you get 200lbs on the cable machine?  Ours only goes to 150 ... does yours go higher than that?



Most of the machines go to 150 but I found a lat machine at my gym that goes to 200


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Kneel in front of a Cable machine with either a rope or handle as your attachment.   Hold the rope with two hands behind your head - actually braced on the back of your head.   Pull down using your abs until your forehead reaches the floor -hold for a second - then up and REPEAT.   I really feel it in my upper abs.


I gotcha .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2004)

11/06/04

How about a little HIT for a Saturday Leg workout.   This was a tough 30 minutes or less............I played one game of basketball to warmup.

*Squat* 
*225 x 20 *PB * - I did 20 reps back in April before my surgery.  This is the first time I did it since.  

*SLDL* * My left hand gave away on my 9th rep.  I screwed up my ring finger on my left hand playing football Monday night.   The tip of my finger is all purple and red (it's gross).
245 x 8

*Side Lunge (holding 45lb dumbells)*
90 x 15 (each leg)

*Seated Calf Raises*
45 x 25 |rest 10 seconds| 45 x 10

*Weighted Decline Situps - holding 25lbs*
15 reps |dropset| 10 more with no weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

Great w/o YM. I'll have to look into HIT and see what it's all about. Congrats on 225x20!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd probably puke if I did 225 x 20!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o YM. I'll have to look into HIT and see what it's all about. Congrats on 225x20!


 
  Thanks Rock,  DD is the HIT guy on this site.   It seems a few others are trying it.   I was worried about the LOW volume but my legs are telling me today that they got a good workout  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> I'd probably puke if I did 225 x 20!



I'm sure you could do it.   I started doing 12 reps with 225 about 5 weeks ago and tried to add one or two reps a week.   I was actually shooting for 18 reps but when I got to 18 I figured I could squeeze two more out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

225 for 20 on squats!?  

Awesome man, really impressive. I think that you should start and designated HIT journal and join the club with me, camaro, and DD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks Monstar.   I'm trying to figure a good schedule to do HIT around my Monday night football games.   I'm considering a full body Push/Pull split or a Push/Pull/Legs or my current Chest and Back / Shoulders and Arms/ Legs split........I have a football tournament this weekend on Saturday and Sunday then my league game on Monday so this week and next week will be kinda screwed up as far as my schedule goes.  I'll figure something out over the next two weeks.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Hows the low cals and waistline goin YM??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hows the low cals and waistline goin YM??



I'm getting used to it.  I'm looking a bit leaner.  My waist is just above 34 right now.   I weighed in this morning at 187.   I cut out at least one (sometimes two) meals.  I'm still taking in about 2500 cals.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I cut out at least one (sometimes two) meals.


Just remember if you do that it will allow your metabolism to slow down.... you don't want that. 5-6 smaller meals are better 
Good to hear that you are getting the change though


----------



## Paynne (Nov 9, 2004)

I've read about HIT a while back but never tried it myself.  Should be interesting to follow along.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

Push/pull/legs is what I do bro, I really like it. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just remember if you do that it will allow your metabolism to slow down.... you don't want that. 5-6 smaller meals are better
> Good to hear that you are getting the change though



I cut down on my cals but I'm still taking food in about 6-7 times a day....

My typical diet:

7:30 AM - 2 scoops protein plus 1 cup oats and 1 tablespoon PB
11:30 AM - Tuna on WW bread plus pickles
2:00 PM - 1 cup cottage cheese plus 1/2 cup broccoli and 1/2 teaspoon of italian dressing
3:30 PM -Balance Bar

4:30 PM WORKOUT 

6:00 PM -2 scoops of protein plus a banana
7:30 PM -1 cup WW noodles with olive oil and parm. cheese  and 1 chicken breast
9:30 PM - 2 sccops protein

This is about 25-2600 calories.

I tried cutting out the balance bar but I don't seem to have enough energy to lift if I cut it out....Do you see something I should cut out ????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I've read about HIT a while back but never tried it myself.  Should be interesting to follow along.



We'll see how it goes today    Good to see a new person in here  



			
				Monstar said:
			
		

> Push/pull/legs is what I do bro, I really like it. Seems to work well for me.



I'll check out your journal Monstar ...


I did Push/Pull/Legs for a long time so I was looking to try something new.        I'll modify something for this week.    I normally only have to worry about not doing Legs on Sunday since I play football on Monday but I have a tournament this Saturday (3 Games) and Sunday (hopefully 3 Games) then a game on Monday.   I might just skip arms this week.  


*EDIT:*

Here's the plan -

_Tuesday_
*Back/Chest/Traps/Calfs (7 sets plus abs)*

Pullups 		1 set  10 reps/dropset  - bw +45
CG Bench Press 	2 sets 6 reps  - 205     
Trap Bar Deads 	2 sets 8 reps  - 405
HS Incline Press 	1 set 10 reps   - 220
Upright Row 	1 set 12 reps   - 125
Seated Calf Raises	1 set 20 reps ??? 180 
Weighted Chins	1 set 6 reps  - bw +55/dropset

Trunk Pulldowns	1 set 15 reps/dropset/10 reps ??? 180/dropset/120

_Wednesday -_ Walk

_Thursday_ 
*Legs/Shoulders/Bi/Tri (8 sets plus abs)*

Squats 			1 sets 20 reps   - 225
Weighted Dips 		2 set 6, 12 reps  - bw +70, 45
SLDL 			1 set 15 reps   - 225
HS Shoulder Press		1 set 12 reps   - 200/dropset/150
Barbell Shrug 		1 set 15 reps   - 225
Curls 			1 set 8 reps   - 100
Front/Side Raise		1 set 10 reps - 30

Abs 			1 set 10-15 reps


_Friday_ - Walk

_Saturday _ - Football
_
Sunday_ - Football

_Monday_ - Football
_
Tuesday _ - We'll see about a new HIT program (this will give me all week to figure something out)     I'll check out a couple of the HIT journals to get some good ideas...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

well ... I added another 10lbs to my pullup best - 125lb yesterday for 1 by myself and then another with a spot.    I can see 3 45 plates by the end of the year for sure.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well ... I added another 10lbs to my pullup best - 125lb yesterday for 1 by myself and then another with a spot.    I can see 3 45 plates by the end of the year for sure.



Hot damn NT!    Nice work!!    You definately should go on a BULK so I can catch up to you


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

I was like a celebrity last night ... people coming up and patting me on the back saying "that was awesome"   It was a great feeling.  

Now ... I have to make all the other body parts work like that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> .....
> Now ... I have to make all the other body parts work like that



Right !!!    


*FOOTBALL UPDATE:*

42 - 6 VICTORY last night.   They called the game with 6 minutes to go because the game was starting to get out of hand with some cheap fouls.   This guy on the other team  who was a "round" 5' 10"  choose to grab our biggest guy buy the head (I think he just lost his balance).           Our lineman threw him to the ground like rag doll.    It's helps our lineman is 6'5" about 250 lbs of muscle.   He's new to our team and fitting in quite well


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We'll see how it goes today    Good to see a new person in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds intense! Let me know how your HIT research goes  I'm still trying to figure out what's best for me.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn, seems everyone is jumping on the HIT "bandwagon".


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, seems everyone is jumping on the HIT "bandwagon".


_Come and join us!!!_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, seems everyone is jumping on the HIT "bandwagon".



It's worth a try to shake things up a bit


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

11/9/04
*
Back/Chest/Traps/Calfs*  

My first real HIT session.   I made it a good one !!     I hit a PB on Trap Bar Deads.   I did two sets for a couple exercises (just because).  Total workout time was _50 minutes_.  I forgot to do abs but I was pretty whipped anyway.

*Weighted Pullups * 
 bw +45  x 9 | dropset | bw x 4 |10 seconds rest | bw x 4

*Hammer Strength Bench Press*
240 x 8 | dropset |170 x 8

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
*405 x 8 * PB* AHHH YEAH!!!!!!
405 x 7

*CG Smith Bench Press*
1st set) 4 plates x 8 | 10 second rest | 4 plates x 2 | 10 second rest | 4 plates x 2 |10 second rest | 4 plates x 2
2nd set)  4 plates x 6 

*Weighted Chins*
bw +55 x 6 | dropset | bw x 5

*Upright Row*
125 x 10
125 x 8

*Seated Calf Raises*
180 x 20


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> _Come and join us!!!_



  I didnt jump on the Westside, or the p/rr/s, so I dont think I will hop onto HIT


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt jump on the Westside, or the p/rr/s, so I dont think I will hop onto HIT




   OK


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Awesome w/o YM! How'd you like it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I didnt jump on the Westside, or the p/rr/s, so I dont think I will hop onto HIT


Awwww, but you did jump onto TP's PT.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o YM! How'd you like it?



I felt better about doing only one set by including the dropsets.   I was definately worn out at the end.  I'll probably switch things up next week a bit and try a three day rotation.    Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday.    We'll see how my strength progresses (that's the REAL test).


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We'll see how my strength progresses (that's the REAL test).


yeah, that's what I'm worried about, LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/9/04
> *
> Back/Chest/Traps/Calfs*
> 
> ...


Killer workout man....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Killer workout man....





I feel pretty good today.   My lower back is a bit sore but nothing to major.   I definately feel like a got a good workout yesterday.   I'm looking forward to Thursday's workout.

I changed my diet around a few weeks ago.  I cut out about 500-700 cals a day - so I'm taking in roughly 2600 cals.  I weighed in at 185.5 today (and yesterday).   That's the lowest it's been since mid August.   Three weeks ago I was at 190.   I'm not TOO concerned with my weight but rather my WAIST which was down a 1/2 inch from last week (34").


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2004)

11/10/04

CARDIO
*
75 minutes of basketball (6 games)*

I'm bushed now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

Now THAT is cardio .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

"bushed"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

I definately slept good last night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

11/11/04
*
Legs/Shoulders/Bi/Tri*

*****
While researching HIT I came across some of DC's training (again).   I tried to implement a little Rest-Pause into today's workout.   I'm trying to figure out a new program to start next Tuesday.   I liked my workout today.   I was a little worn down from 30 minutes of basketball before my workout.

_
*Warmup:*_
30 minutes of basketball 

*HS Shoulder Press*
* I tried to do these today but my damn shoulder is still bothering me so I did HS Incline Press which still hits my front delts pretty good.  

*HS Incline Press*
240 x 13 RP plus 10 second static hold

*Hack Squats*
230 (not including the machine) x 20
*
Weighted Dips*
bw +65 x 12 RP plus 10 second static hold

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 6 plus 20 second static hold plus 20 seconds of extreme stretch
*
Barbell Shrug * 
225 x 15

*Front/Side Raise*
30 x 10 (front) | superset | 30 x 10 (side)

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
200 x 10


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Your starting another program?  Why not continue on with HIT?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your starting another program?  Why not continue on with HIT?



 

I'm not starting a new program I was just testing some different programs this week.   I haven't hammered down what I want to do for HIT as far as what exercises to do.    I could only schedule two workout days this week because I want to be rested for my tournament this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> While researching HIT I came across some of DC's training (again).   I tried to implement a little Rest-Pause into today's workout.   I'm trying to figure out a new program to start next Tuesday.



Ahh.. ok.  I read this wrong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh.. ok.  I read this wrong.



This is my first week of HIT.  I had to hit all my exercises in two days rather than three.      

What are you doing these days as far a lifting goes ??   I looked at your journal this morning.   I see a lot of


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Yea, lots of whoring lol  I am starting a push/pull, going 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off split.

Im still not very strong, and I still cough a bit from getting sick.. but I will get there.  After a while on this, I want to give Phase 1 of TP-PT a go again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, lots of whoring lol  I am starting a push/pull, going 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off split.
> 
> Im still not very strong, and I still cough a bit from getting sick.. but I will get there.  After a while on this, I want to give Phase 1 of TP-PT a go again.



Good luck PM !!    I'm sure the strength will come right back.

I'm enjoying my day off in between every workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

Good workout YM. Keep doing research and let me know the good stuff!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2004)

11/13/04 - 11/14/04

*Football tournament*

There were 16 teams in the tournament.  We went 3 - 0 on Saturday and were the 3rd seed out of eight in a single elimination bracket on Sunday.   We ended up laying an egg in our first game on Sunday and losing to a team that we beat yesterday.   We did everything wrong.      

I pulled my groin a bit on my left side so I just iced and hot tubbed and iced again.  Time or some Ibuprophen.   We have a 11PM league game tomorrrow - then it's back to the gym on Tuesday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2004)

Best of luck man. Go kick their butt!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

How'd ya go YM??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How'd ya go YM??




We went 3-1 but didn't make it to the championship game.....We just didn't play well our last game.....There's another tournament in March so we'll re-group.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

11/16/04

We had a league game last night.   Only 7 of our 11 guys showed up (4 got injured over the weekend during our tournament).    A couple guys that showed up were a little banged up too but we rolled to a 48 - 6 win.    Not much competition tonight.

Oh well......Back to the gym today.    I weighed in a 186 this morning.   My diet has been pretty good.  1 or 2 cheat meals per week and lots of protein shakes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

awesome win!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Rock!   It wasn't much of a game but it's always fun to win


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

11/16/04 

*Had a shitty workout today.  All my numbers were down except HS Incline Press.   I just need a rest day.  I think 3 days of football in a row and not a lot of sleep caught up to me.  

*Weighted Pullups * 
bw +45 x 9 | dropset | bw x 5
bw +45 x 6 | dropset | bw x 4 

*Hammer Strength Incline Bench Press* * Nice increase here
260 x 8 | dropset |170 x 7
260 x 5 | dropset |170 x 7

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
405 x 6 
405 x 2 * I felt my form slip so I stopped.

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 3 * down from 6 reps   
bw +45 x 8

*DB Row*
140 x 10 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm

*CG Smith Bench Press*
4 plates x 10 RP
2 plates plus 2 25's x 15 RP


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, that's still a good w/o there YM. I know the days it feels like crap, but if you still pushed yourself it was a good w/o


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Hammer Strength Incline Bench Press* * Nice increase here
> 260 x 8 | dropset |170 x 7
> 260 x 5 | dropset |170 x 7


Nice job YM.  I really do like this movement.  Probably the best 'machine' out there.  Unlike a BB incline, I can really feel my pecs contract with each rep.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

How do you position the handles in relation to your body JD. Because I never get anything from it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

How do you position the handles in relation to your body JD. Because I never get anything from it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice job YM.  I really do like this movement.  Probably the best 'machine' out there.  Unlike a BB incline, I can really feel my pecs contract with each rep.



  Me too!   

Rock - I place my hands close together on the handle (it's hard to describe) - they about 10 inches apart.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

What about the handles?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2004)

10/17/04
*
REST DAY TODAY*

It felt good to get 7 1/2 hours sleep last night      I've weighed in between 185-186 for the past week.   My waist at the largest part measured in just under 34" so I'm happy with that.   I know changing my diet has helped.

My chest is more sore today than normal.   I threw in 2 extra sets last night for a total of 6 sets for chest rather than 4.    I really like this LOW VOLUME - HIGH INTENSITY program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

Why are you doing 2 sets for your exercises?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

HIT ... interesting.    So far, so good it seems.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why are you doing 2 sets for your exercises?



I'm slowly implementing some HIT principles into my program.  Rather than doing the 

BASIC HIT SPLIT:

Day 1
Bench press or weighted dips 2x8 
Squats 1x20 
Bent over rows 2x8 

Day 2 
Overhead press 2x8 
Deadlifts or straight leg deadlifts 1x15 
Chins 2x8 

I'm doing Chest/Back, Shoulders/Arms and Legs once a week.  I just like the "all out effort" for a couple sets rather than 10 sets per body part.   I did like my 2 day workout week last week though  



*NT -* What's going on ??  Any progress on your pullups??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How do you position the handles in relation to your body JD. Because I never get anything from it.


My hands are spaced about the same as with BB presses.  I like the handles up fairly high, haven't really noticed exactly where, but I do feel it more in that position. When setting up make sure to squeeze your shoulder blades, keep elbows in, and chest out, like you would in a regular bench press.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *NT -* What's going on ??  Any progress on your pullups??


 
Got nothing for ya.  I'm taking a week off to recoup.  Then I'm making a change to my 6 month routine.  What is the big change going to be ... nothing other than lowering the weights a bit and doing a few more reps with shorter rest periods.  

I will make the 3 plate pullup attempt soon.  I'm actually looking forward to giving it a whirl.  I think I can do one, but I'd really like to get 3.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2004)

*11/18/04*
*
Shoulders/Arms*

- I had a good workout today.  Every set was pushed to failure    I switched in Seated Dips for my triceps instead of CG Press since I did CG on Tuesday as part of my chest workout.   I increase my reps on front raises (by 5).  The workout took 50 minutes.  RI's were about 75-90 seconds.

*Weighted Chinups*
Bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 5
Bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4

*Seated Dips*
225 x 12
225 x 9

*Upright Row * 
125 x 10
125 x 8

*Straight Bar Curls*
95 x 10
95 x 10

*DB Front Raise*
30 x 15
30 x 15

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
150 x 8
150 x 7
*
Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15
*
ABS*

*Trunk Pull down*
200 x 8
200 x 7


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My hands are spaced about the same as with BB presses.  I like the handles up fairly high, haven't really noticed exactly where, but I do feel it more in that position. When setting up make sure to squeeze your shoulder blades, keep elbows in, and chest out, like you would in a regular bench press.


Thanks JD!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good w/o there. Are you still liking it? Are you planning on switching to 1 set anytime in the future? I've been reading Mentzers book and it makes alot of sense.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good w/o there. Are you still liking it? Are you planning on switching to 1 set anytime in the future? I've been reading Mentzers book and it makes alot of sense.



Thanks!  I love this new style.  I'm lifting 3 hours a week compared to 7 or so     I'm getting stronger AND I have more time to do things outside the gym.   I'm going to stick with this for a while.  If I do switch to 1 set I'll definately switch my exercises up too (more like the BASIC HIT Program that I listed yesterday.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool! Can't wait till I can get back at it, LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2004)

11/20/04

I weighed in at 187 today - waist was just under 34'

_*LEG DAY*_
- NOTE - I'm trying to increase my rep count by one everytime I go into the gym.


*Squats*
* I was trying for 21 but I only hit 17 so I did a second set.  
225 x 17
225 x 12

*SLDL* 
245 x 10  * 2 rep increase from last time.

*Side Lunges*
90 x 16 reps/leg * 1 rep increase from last time
*
Calf Raises*
180 x 10 | dropset | 20 partials
180 x 10 | dropset | 20 partials

*Weighted Decline Situps holding a 25 lb plate*
10 reps | dropset | no weight 10 reps
10 reps | dropset | no weight 10 reps

*PLYO's ( only one set but it was a good one   )*

*Deep Squat Jump holding a 25 lb plate*
30 reps * 5 more reps than last time.

DONE!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2004)

What happened?  Funny how they can beat Ohio when Ohio is a contender, and Ohio can do the same damage when Michigan in up there... Oh well.  Iowa beat Wisonsin so they are going to the Rose Bowl


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2004)

11/22/04

I'm really starting to like the low volume high intensity workouts - especially for my legs.   My hams and glutes are still on fire today.   I really only did 4 sets (TOTAL) for glutes/quads/hams  - 2 sets of squat, 1 set of SLDL and 1 set of lunges.

I have football tonight  

I'm going to switch up my exercise mix this week.   The only thing I'm concerned with is the stress on my lower back doing Deads on Tuesday, SLDL on Thursday and Squats on Saturday.   Hopefully only doing one set will allow me to recover in time.

*Day 1 TUESDAY *  

HS Incline Press 
260 x 15 RP 

Deadlifts 
410 x 8 

Weighted Chins 
bw +55 x 15 RP 

Tricep Rope Overhead Press 
150 x 10 

_off WEDNESDAY _ 

*Day 2 THURSDAY  * 

Smith CG Bench press 
4 plates x 12 RP 

Pullups 
bw +45 x 10 

SLDL 
255 x 10 

DB Row 
140 x 12 

Deep Squat Jumps 
25lbs x 35 jumps 

_
off FRIDAY _ 
*
Day 3 SATURDAY  * 

Weighted dips 
bw +45 x 15 RP 

Squats 
225 x 21 

Bent over rows (underhand grip)
185 x 8 

Upright Row 
125 x 12 


_off SUNDAY _


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What happened?  Funny how they can beat Ohio when Ohio is a contender, and Ohio can do the same damage when Michigan in up there... Oh well.  Iowa beat Wisonsin so they are going to the Rose Bowl



That's what happens when you have a RIVALRY GAME.   You have to come ready to play - U/M didn't


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Why not do deads on your leg day, and alternate with squats?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> HS Incline Press
> 260 x 15 RP
> 
> Deadlifts
> ...


DAMN, YOU GO BOY!!!  Those are all PR's, aren't they?  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What happened?  Funny how they can beat Ohio when Ohio is a contender, and Ohio can do the same damage when Michigan in up there... Oh well.  Iowa beat Wisonsin so they are going to the Rose Bowl


Uh Iain, take it from the biggest Buckeye fan on this board, OHIO is a tiny university in the southeastern hills of Ohio close to West Virginia, in a little town named Athens (beautiful place btw).  Ohio STATE is a huge university in the capital city of Columbus .

It would be like confusing Michigan and Michigan State, or Penn and Penn State, or Georgia and Georgia State, or Florida and Florida State, or..... you get the idea.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why not do deads on your leg day, and alternate with squats?



Hey PM - 

I'll alternate squats and deads if I feel that my back can't handle the workload every other day.

Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> DAMN, YOU GO BOY!!!  Those are all PR's, aren't they?  .



  That's my plan for this week    (not actual results - YET)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

11/22/04 

*Football Game*

It was a fun game to play.   We only had 7 guy show up.   We normally have at least 9  - sometimes 11 guys.    A couple guys are out with some injuries.    I normally only get in a few reps on defense since I do most of the running for my team on offense - but last night I played defensive line and QB.    It was fun to rush.     These guys didn't know what hit 'em.    We rolled to a 48 - 0 victory


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Uh Iain, take it from the biggest Buckeye fan on this board, OHIO is a tiny university in the southeastern hills of Ohio close to West Virginia, in a little town named Athens (beautiful place btw).  Ohio STATE is a huge university in the capital city of Columbus .
> 
> It would be like confusing Michigan and Michigan State, or Penn and Penn State, or Georgia and Georgia State, or Florida and Florida State, or..... you get the idea.




My Bad JD,  Just lazy, will not mess that up again


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

11/23/04
*
HIT Day 1*

Total workout time: 30 minutes

Every set was until failure.    When I was walking out of the gym I still had a ton of energy.  Going from 10-15 sets to 4 sets per workout will be mentally challenging.    As long as I get stronger - I'll be happy.

*HS Incline Press*
260 x 15 RP

*Trap Bar Deadlift*
*410 x 8 * PB*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +55 x 10 RP | dropset | bw x 5

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
150 x 17
*
Trunk Pulldowns (abs)*
150 x 25


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's my plan for this week    (not actual results - YET)


D'oh!  Well you'll nail them .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> My Bad JD,  Just lazy, will not mess that up again


Damn, I just read my post and I sounded major anal retentive .  I didn't mean to sound so harsh.   It's cool Iain   .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good w/o there YM! You still had energy though at the end? Damn, your a machine, LOL. I might incorporate some Rest/pause and or heavy negatives at the end of the sets then.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> D'oh!  Well you'll nail them .






It felt good to hit my goal on the deads  


*
ROCK -*  The RP is a nice change of pace.    I definitely feel like I pushed myselft yesterday.    My lower back is a little sore (as usual) from the deads.   I'm sure I'll be recovered for my 1 set of SLDL tomorrow.      I see that you are going to do a P/PL/Leg version.   Good luck with it!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn, I just read my post and I sounded major anal retentive .  I didn't mean to sound so harsh.   It's cool Iain   .



Sorry to whore up your Journal YM.  JD it is all good,  I knew exactly what your were saying I was just playing with ya


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice Workout YM.

I honestly don't know if I could handle doing only 4 sets per workout.  I'd feel so incomplete   The strength gains would be nice though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sorry to whore up your Journal YM.  JD it is all good,  I knew exactly what your were saying I was just playing with ya



Would you guys have a cyber hug already....    

As far as the workouts go - I figured I'd try it to for 4 - 6 weeks depending on my gains.   If I don't gain some strength by week 2 I'll be jonesing to make a change  ...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2004)

I would just have to severely cut back in cals or I would be fat ass by 6-8 weeks.  Fucking slow Metab. 

As it is with my current program,  I am just at maintance at around 2400 cals a day.  It fucking sucks cause I get hungry, but I eat more and I get fat.  so freaking frustrating.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I would just have to severely cut back in cals or I would be fat ass by 6-8 weeks.  Fucking slow Metab.
> 
> As it is with my current program,  I am just at maintance at around 2400 cals a day.  It fucking sucks cause I get hungry, but I eat more and I get fat.  so freaking frustrating.



2400 is not a lot at all ............  I prefer 3500   but I'm down to about 2600 or so.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh I prefer 3500 as well   unfortunately I can't afford new clothes every so often.  Actually eating like that I would hit about 230lbs and stay there, weird.  But I have been there done that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2004)

11/25/04

*HIT DAY 2*

** Warmed up playing 4 on 4 full court ball for 45 minutes......I hit two PB's today    I've been stuck on only doing 9 reps on my Weighted Pullups but I got 10 today 



*Smith CG Bench press * 
4 plates x 10 RP 

*Weighted Pullups * 
*bw +45 x 10 | dropset | bw x 4 * PB*

*SLDL * 
*255 x 10  * PB*

*DB Row * 
140 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Deep Squat Jumps * 
25lbs x 35 jumps  * These are damn hard!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

Damn your strong!! Love it


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, those pullups are impressive.  I'm assuming that is a supinated grip you're using.  Also, how wide are you going?  I find it much harder to go really wide; I was never able to do it at home because I had a doorway pullup bar.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I would just have to severely cut back in cals or I would be fat ass by 6-8 weeks.  Fucking slow Metab.
> 
> As it is with my current program,  I am just at maintance at around 2400 cals a day.  It fucking sucks cause I get hungry, but I eat more and I get fat.  so freaking frustrating.


I just throw cardio in too


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great w/o YM! And congrats on the PB, that's very impressive.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *SLDL *
> *255 x 10  * PB*


Awesome stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

Damn, PB's everywhere.  Watch out G dubya


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2004)

*Rissole*   Thanks.   I've got lot of competition on this board    I gotta try to keep up with the big guns around here board.
*
Rock * I'm starting to like this "HIT" Stuff especially if I can get PB's in every post (that's the plan)  

*CowPimp*  I use a pretty wide overhand grip.   I've been stuck on 9 reps for about month on both Weighted Chins and Weighted Pullups.   I had some incentive yesterday since I was working out with a couple guys from my football team.  

*Jersey* I'm trying to go up 5 - 10 pounds a week  
*
PM*    Hopefully you'll see PB's in here often 



I was pretty whipped last night.   Today's a rest day then my third day of HIT is tomorrow.   I'm trying to do three different workouts per week for a total of 12-13 sets per week.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, PB's everywhere. Watch out G dubya


YM  , good looking wo's    It's great when the PB's come on a regular basis    I'm sure Jake is getting his share of them too. But I don't think he is highlighting them for us


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah, getting PBs everytime like your supposed to do is pretty awesome. Sucks though if you do worse one week than a previous, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM  , good looking wo's    It's great when the PB's come on a regular basis    I'm sure Jake is getting his share of them too. But I don't think he is highlighting them for us



Na, I am not as strong as I was, before I got sick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Na, I am not as strong as I was, before I got sick.


But your still pretty damn strong and you'll be past where you were before in no time!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks David, only time will tell


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM  , good looking wo's    It's great when the PB's come on a regular basis    I'm sure Jake is getting his share of them too. But I don't think he is highlighting them for us



Thanks - Yeah ... I think PM is sandbagging  

*ROCK* - It's motivation to do more every time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2004)

11/27/04
*
HIT DAY 3*

I hit another PB today on my squats.  It's nice to know I only have to do one set.   It makes my set a little  easier knowing it's one tough set.


*Squats* 
*225 x 21 RP *PB*

*Weighted dips * 
bw +45 x 16 RP 

*Bent over rows (underhand grip)*
185 x 8 
* I didn't feel a really good set here.  I'm not used to this exercise so I did a set of Cable Rows.

*Cable Rows*
180 x 15

*Upright Row * 
115 x 15


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice squats YM.  How did 21 feel?  When I hit 20 yesterday, my legs were almost cramping they were shaking so bad.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2004)

I am gearing up to try 225/40


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

Awesome YM!

What is it about 225 guys?  I would rather have a goal of 20 reps, and keep moving the weight up.  275 x 20 would float my boat .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

Awesome YM!! I recommend not doing Bent BB Row for back, LOL. Just from my experience


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2004)

*PM* -  21 was tough.   I didn't think I was gonna make it when I was at 7 ..    but just worked my way through it    I normally look forward to squating but today I was just dreading it     I am real happy I hit my goal though.
*
Jersey* - I think once I get 225 x 25 I'll start using 245 and start working my way up again.  275 x 20 definitely would be impressive.
*
P-Funk * - Good luck!!   From the size of some of you I'm sure you'll have a shot.

*Rock* - Good advice.  I'm going to stick with the cable rows


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2004)

11/29/04

*Football*

We scored another victory last night 34 - 0.     We are rolling our way through this session.    In four games we have scored 167 points and given up 14   

Tonight is HIT Day 1 of my three day a week program.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2004)

11/30/04

*HIT Day 1*
Total workout time: 35 minutes
*
Overall it was an average workout.   I upped my weight on Deadlifts but missed my goal of 8 by 1.    I screwed up my weighted chins - I added 45 instead of 55 lbs and didn't do a RP set - just a straight set followed by a dropset set.   I'll try the same workout next week.    My concentration was way off today   

*HS Incline Press*
260 x 16 RP

*Trap Bar Deadlift*
415 x 7
*
Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 7

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
150 x 17

*Trunk Pulldowns (abs)*
200 x 10

*****
I added in some PT work for my shoulder.   I haven't done any free weight press over my head in 5-6 weeks.  

*Standing BB Press (Shoulder Width Grip)*
65 x 18
65 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

CONGRATS on the game dawg!  Hey your wo looks good too.  Not every wo can be a record setter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Damn YM. Your strength still gets me man. Great w/o!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Guys!  

I think I'm going to play basketball today.   Then HIT Day 2 on Thursday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2004)

*12/1/04*

*Cardio Day*

I wanted to play ball today but I was about 3 games down on the list so I decide to do some PLYOs instead.

*10 minutes on the treadmill to warm up*

*Deep Squat Jump holding 35 lb weight*
35 lbs x 25
35 lbs x 20

*Stair Jumps*
Jumped three stairs at a time ( 4 Jumps in a row ) and repeated 
5 times without stopping so essentially 20 jumps of a distance of three stairs

*Side to Side - one legged jump (marked 6 feet apart)*
30 jumps
30 jumps

*15 minutes of shooting baskets*

*20 minute walk with dog when I got home.*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

12/2/04

*HIT UPDATE*

So I've been doing HIT for 4 weeks now.  I've seen some pretty good gains as listed below.  

*Prior to HIT...........................4 weeks later*
Trap Bar Deadlift 405 x 3.................415 x 7
Incline HS Press  240 x 5.................260 x 8
Squats.............225 x 15.................225 x 21
SLDL................245 x 9..................255 x 10
Deep Squat Jump.25 jumps x 20 lbs....25 jumps x 35 lbs
CG Smith Press...205 x 8..................225 x 6
Upright Row.......115 x 10.................115 x 15
DB Front Raise....30 x 10...................30 x 15


I can't compare my Weighted Dips or Weighted Pullups since I was using much heavier weights before HIT.    I'll find out the difference when I switch back to my old routine.

Things I've noticed:

Cons -

1) I don't like being in the gym for only 30 minutes.
2) My shoulders are starting to act up since I'm doing a press movement three times a week.
3) Didn't break much of sweat compared to past workout programs.

Pros - 

1) Great gains
2) Nice change of pace 
3) Great workout if you are pressed for time

Just thought I'd share my experiences with HIT so far if people are looking to try something new.   I think I'm going to stay with HIT for a total of 6 -8 weeks depending on my results and schedule.   

Next week I'm going to try a 2 day program rather than 3 days per week.   Rather than doing 4 sets per day I'm going to up it to 8 sets per day but only lift two days for the whole week.  This will hopefully fix the three cons that I listed above


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice Progress YM 

Good Detail


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/2/04
> 
> *HIT UPDATE*
> 
> ...


 
Great job !   Great info !   Congrats !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks guys  !    I'm real happy with the progress.   If lifting 2 days a week works better I can hopefully throw in a day devoted to just play basketball since I really haven't been doing much cardio besides my football game on Monday nights and an occasional couple games of basketball here and there.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2004)

Dammit I need to move down there.  Football, Basketball.  All you need is some hockey in there as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Dammit I need to move down there.  Football, Basketball.  All you need is some hockey in there as well.



It's funny that you say that.....because in about 4-5 weeks the ice on the lake is normally thick enough to play hockey on.   We normally play 4 on 4 or 5 on 5 "Lake Hockey"  on Sunday afternoons for an hour or two.  

"Lake Hockey" is no checking and no lifting the puck.   It's basically the neighbors just getting together for some fun on the ice.

The same group of people have been playing hockey for the past 5-6 years.   We normally only get in about 5-8 days a year due to weather conditions but it's a GOOD time.         I'm not the greatest skater but lifting weights definitely helps out on the ice (when I'm grabbing those damn fast skaters.....  )

When are you moving to DETROIT ??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice summary!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks PM!

12/02/04 
*
HIT Day #2*

* I played three games of hoops (about 45-50 minutes) before my workout which I thought was going to be a bad idea but my lifts were on mark.  

*Smith CG Bench press * 
4 plates x 14 RP  * up 4 reps from last week   

*Weighted Pullups * 
bw +45 x 8| RP | 2 more | dropset | bw x 5

*SLDL * 
*265 x 10 * PB*

*DB Row * 
140 x 12 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Side Raises*
25 x 20  RP


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Do you use straps?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you use straps?



Yes - especially now that a jacked my hand up playing football.   I couldn't close my left hand to make a fist for the last month.   It's slowly getting better.   I pretty much use straps on most of my back exercises except chin ups.  

I was going to look into the COC ?   Did you buy the book along with the gripper?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

No.  I do get like a quartly update from them.  Its a catalog, that also contains advice on grip work.  Go to www.ironmind.com and fill out the section for a free catalog.  

I think that I will subscribe to MILO though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No.  I do get like a quartly update from them.  Its a catalog, that also contains advice on grip work.  Go to www.ironmind.com and fill out the section for a free catalog.
> 
> I think that I will subscribe to MILO though.



I got the catalog.   There is a book you can buy to help you train with the gripper.....How many sets do you do ?  How many times per week?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

They say to train it like any other body part.  Usually 2 times a week is best, and AFTER your normal workout that might focus on grip(back day).  I usually do a few sets(maybe 5) and go to failure each time.  I try and get 6-10 reps, but if I dont.. I will close the gripper with both hands, and let it slowly open with the one.

Sometimes I will do more sets, it just depends how I am feeling.  Just train by instinct, thats the best way IMO.  An take it serious..(IE:not in the car or during tv).  If you do get the book, let me know how you like it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They say to train it like any other body part.  Usually 2 times a week is best, and AFTER your normal workout that might focus on grip(back day).  I usually do a few sets(maybe 5) and go to failure each time.  I try and get 6-10 reps, but if I dont.. I will close the gripper with both hands, and let it slowly open with the one.
> 
> Sometimes I will do more sets, it just depends how I am feeling.  Just train by instinct, thats the best way IMO.  An take it serious..(IE:not in the car or during tv).  If you do get the book, let me know how you like it.



Will do !  Thanks for the info


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey, really nice progress YM! I'd stay with 3 w/o's a week but do push/pull/legs. So your only pushing once a week and I think that's better for not overtraining as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, really nice progress YM! I'd stay with 3 w/o's a week but do push/pull/legs. So your only pushing once a week and I think that's better for not overtraining as well.



I thought about that too ......     .......  I'm sure I'll come up with something.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

Fantastic progress C!  You are a true athlete, not just a weight trainer, and that impresses the hell out of me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Fantastic progress C!  You are a true athlete, not just a weight trainer, and that impresses the hell out of me.


I agree completely!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys.   I appreciate the kind words.   

I was outta town all weekend for a wedding in Columbus.   No workouts and bad food    Oh well.   Tonight is "football night" then back to the weights Tuesday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

12/6/04

*Football Game*

I got a good workout since I didn't come off the field the whole game.  I played Rusher on Defense and QB on offense.     We were missing three guys from our team.  We played pretty well except for two plays where guys missed grabbing flags.  The score was (I think) 38 - 12.    

I'm in a class today and tomorrow so I'll be offline mostly for the next two days....
I'm going to try to get to the gym depending on when my class ends but it's on the other side of town than my class.   I have to get home and let the dog out so we'll see.   If not - I'll hit it on Wednesday and Friday.

I'm heading to Pittsburg this weekend for the Steelers/Jets game.    It should be a good road-trip with the guys.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

How many Yards  ?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyDevil*
> _Fantastic progress C! You are a true athlete, not just a weight trainer, and that impresses the hell out of me._





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree completely!


Me too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How many Yards  ?



Nobody tracks the yards just the total points.   I don't keep track of who scores but I think I ran for two touchdowns and threw for three ( plus a couple of  "2 point" extra points).   It's definitely a team game since I rely on my blockers to give me time to pass the ball and the receivers to find an open spot.   We are definitely on a roll this season.   In five games, we've scored over 200 points and given up 24.  

*Gary * -  Thanks      I appreciate it.   You are pretty damn impressive though!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

12/7/04

Since I skipped my Saturday workout I'm going to do a Pull/Push/off/Legs Split this week.
*
PULL*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +90 x 1 1/2 * Damn it!  I haven't gone this heavy in a while.
bw +45 x 7

*Regular Deadlift *  (NO STRAPS for PM....haha)
315 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 0
425 x 0
415 x 1
315 x 4

*Cable Row*
200 x 15
250 x 7

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 5

*Upright Rows*
125 x 10
125 x 9

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 8


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Great work out man!  Where are ya in Michigan?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Great work out man!  Where are ya in Michigan?



  Commerce, MI    I workout at LifeTime in Novi but today I was at the Troy Lifetime Fitness.

Where do you lift ??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice wo !  90 x 1.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



haha

*Gary* -  I wanted 3 !!       I have to start working heavier again.  
I guess we all want to lift more


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice deads YM!  Were you able to get 425 moving at all?  I notice with deads if I can get the bar moving, I can get it.  But sometimes just 10 lbs more, and I can't even get it started .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice deads YM!  Were you able to get 425 moving at all?  I notice with deads if I can get the bar moving, I can get it.  But sometimes just 10 lbs more, and I can't even get it started .



I got it about 6 inches up.    Doing regular dead compared to trap bar deads  hits my lower back a little more because my shoulders are about two to three inches more forward than when I do trap bar deads.   

It was a good change of pace  

How's your back Jersey ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

Great w/o YM. Doesn't look completely HIT though?!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How's your back Jersey ?


Still is a tad stiff.  Taking off a few days to be safe.  Might try light squatting tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o YM. Doesn't look completely HIT though?!?



Thanks for noticing  

I didn't want to squeeze 3 days of HIT into four days since I like a day of rest in between each workout.  So I'm doing:

Tuesday: Pull
Wednesday: Push
Thursday: Off
Friday: Legs
Saturday/Sunday: Out of town (so Off)

I'll start my HIT again next Tuesday (until the end of the year).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2004)

12/8/04

*PUSH DAY*

* Some of my lifts were "off" today....Not sure why - it could be because I'm used to only doing 1 or 2 sets a day for a certain muscle group.     

*HS Bench Press*
280 x 3
280 x 3

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 11
bw +90 x 4
bw +45 x 8

*Smith Machine Incline Close Grip Press * 
4 plates x 3 * I don't know what happened here...Normally I get 6    
4 plates x 3

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
95 x 10
* It feels good again to starting hitting my shoulders.

*Side Raises*
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Standing  Overhead Tricep Extention (with Rope)*
150 x 13


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Regardless of what you say about being off "*Standing Overhead Tricep Extention (with Rope)*
150 x 13"

That is freakin' awesome.

What angle of an incline are those smith machine presses?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Regardless of what you say about being off "*Standing Overhead Tricep Extention (with Rope)*
> 150 x 13"
> 
> That is freakin' awesome.
> ...



Thanks    I was shooting for 18 reps.......I got 17 last week but I was doing a different workout program.

The angle was 30' of the inclines.

My back is still sore as a MF from Tuesday's workout.    It's feels GOOD    While doing the HIT program for 4-5 weeks I didn't get too sore but I got stronger every time.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

JaundiceMamba said:
			
		

> My back is still sore as a MF from Tuesday's workout. It's feels GOOD  While doing the HIT program for 4-5 weeks I didn't get too sore but I got stronger every time.


D@mn it, I need to try HIT. Everybody says good things


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> D@mn it, I need to try HIT. Everybody says good things



I recommend it (at least for a month).    The KEY is INTENSITY!!!    The hardest part is you are not in the gym very long so you have to mentally get over that part.

I'm a gym rat.   I could spend 2-3 hours there but you can't (or shouldn't) on this program.

If you have any questions on HIT - I can tell you want I know that has worked for me.   I'm not an expert but I've tried it with successful results.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I recommend it (at least for a month). The KEY is INTENSITY!!! The hardest part is you are not in the gym very long so you have to mentally get over that part.
> 
> I'm a gym rat. I could spend 2-3 hours there but you can't (or shouldn't) on this program.
> 
> If you have any questions on HIT - I can tell you want I know that has worked for me. I'm not an expert but I've tried it with successful results.


I'm also a gym rat   I sound alot like you.    Can you point me to some good literature on HIT?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm also a gym rat   I sound alot like you.    Can you point me to some good literature on HIT?



I'll PM you some stuff....Stay tuned


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2004)

12/9/04

*CARDIO*

1 1/2 hours of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

12/10/04

*LEGS*

*Squats*
225 x 10
275 x 4
275 x 3
* My goal today was to hit 22 reps with 225 but mentally and physically I was not ready.  Playing ball yesterday wore my legs out.   I thought this was going to be a really bad workout but I told myself to not be a p*ssy and work through it.       The rest of my workout was good.

*SLDL*
*275 x 10 *PB* 

*Side Lunge * 
Holding 45lb dumbells x 20 steps (each leg)

*Hamstring Curl*
80 x 11 (each leg)

*Squat Machine* * Since I screwed up my squats I wanted to try some heavy reps on a different exercise.
350 x 10
400 x 1 | dropset | 350 x 3  * 400 felt like a LOAD!!!

*Calve Raises*
180 x 20
180 x 20

*ABS*

*Knee Raises*
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice PB  
So , whats your opinion of the squat machine ?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats on the PB


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice PB
> So , whats your opinion of the squat machine ?



Thanks  

It was nice not to have to worry about my back when I was on the machine but I prefer doing free weights just for the fact that you have to really focus on keeping your core tight and driving your legs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PB



  Thanks   

I'm going to congratulate myself with some PIZZA in about 10 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/10/04
> *Squats*
> 225 x 10
> 275 x 4
> ...



Pussy!  j/k.  I know exactly what you mean.  Squats are tough.  I really don't think it's good, or even possible, to do balls to the wall squats every time out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Pussy!  j/k.  I know exactly what you mean.  Squats are tough.  I really don't think it's good, or even possible, to do balls to the wall squats every time out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice w/o's YM!! Congrats on the SLDL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's YM!! Congrats on the SLDL!!!



Thanks - it's back to HIT then next couple weeks.   Switching workout programs sure makes a difference.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

So are you going to continue switching? Do HIT for a month, something else for 2 weeks, back to HIT...etc?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So are you going to continue switching? Do HIT for a month, something else for 2 weeks, back to HIT...etc?



   I'm not sure what my plan is for January.   I've seen great strength gains using HIT but I haven't really seen much of a "body change" (probably because I haven't changed my diet too much).    

My deal is that I'd like to be in the gym 3-4 days plus my one day of football.   I think I'll worry about strength until March then I'll reduce my cals a bit and focus on "looks".


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Gotcha! Good luck


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

*12/13/04*

Football

We played pretty bad but still won 22 - 2 (I think that was the score).

*12/14/04*

Today I'm back to my 3 days of HIT per week.   I definately need to exercise since I abused my body in Pittsburg over the weekend.    I think the only good thing I had ALL weekend was one cup of yogurt.   The rest of my meals were BAD.   Pizza, Hot dogs, burgers, beer, shots, fries, taco bell      Oh well....back to the program.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *12/13/04*
> 
> Football
> 
> ...


Sounds like the diet of a Pro ball player


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sounds like the diet of a Pro ball player



Thanks ...

    That's what happens on ROAD TRIPS.   Good thing I only do one or two a year


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Cool, I look forward to seeing the HIT pan out


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

mmm pizza and hotdogs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

12/14/04


*HIT DAY 1*
* Today was a pretty good day.   My HS Incline Press did not go up but everything else did  



*HS Incline Press*
260 x 13 RP  (last time 260 x 16)   

*Trap Bar Deadlift*
425 x 5 (last time 415 x 7)
425 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8 (RP) 2 more| dropset | bw x 5 (last time bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 7)

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
150 x 18 (last time 150 x 17)

*Trunk Pulldowns (abs)*
150 x 25 (last time 200 x 10)

*Standing BB Press (Shoulder Width Grip)*
100 x 14 (last time 65 x 18)
100 x 10 (last time 65 x 15)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> mmm pizza and hotdogs.



All three hotdogs were good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The rest of my meals were BAD.   Pizza, Hot dogs, burgers, beer, shots, fries, taco bell


...and what the hell is so bad about Taco Bell?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ...and what the hell is so bad about Taco Bell?



I love Taco Bell


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Now I am craving food that has flavor 

I hate you all!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Now I am craving food that has flavor
> 
> I hate you all!




  Just EAT IT!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I have to watch my figure 

Plus I am po.  (cant afford the or)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have to watch my figure
> 
> Plus I am po.  (cant afford the or)



You can live on Protein shakes and Bean Burritos


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice w/o YM. You really went up on the MP! Feel like a pretty good w/o?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM. You really went up on the MP! Feel like a pretty good w/o?



Thanks..

It was a good workout.   As far as my MP's go - I was having some shoulder pain for almost 2 months so I quit doing shoulders until recently.   I'm slowly moving back into some shoulder exercises.   I might switch up my HS Incline Press next time and do a different exercise.   I also need to find a new exercise for my Tri's on Tuesday since I'd like to keep the reps range between 12 - 15.   I already do Dips and CG on other days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

So what do you think you'd go for with Tri's? I really liked doing the HS Incline for HIT, I felt it was easy on the arms and really hit the chest well. So your shoulders are doing well now?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So what do you think you'd go for with Tri's? I really liked doing the HS Incline for HIT, I felt it was easy on the arms and really hit the chest well. So your shoulders are doing well now?



I want do a movement over my head so I might go with an incline french press or a Single dumbell extention over my head (with two arms).

My shoulder fells a lot better  

The good thing is that I still like the HIT approach and I am still making gains.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I love Taco Bell





The sodium gives me an instand headache 


TONS and TONS of sodium  

I'd rather have that water free for other things in my body   Like peein'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The sodium gives me an instand headache
> 
> 
> TONS and TONS of sodium
> ...



 

Bummer ....  I'm more concerned with 2000 calories (and a ton of fat) in one meal than the amount of sodium.    

I think Taco Bell cures my headaches     (but gives me stomach aches ...haha)


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Bummer .... I'm more concerned with 2000 calories (and a ton of fat) in one meal than the amount of sodium.
> 
> I think Taco Bell cures my headaches  (but gives me stomach aches ...haha)


Gives everybody around me 'nose aches'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Gives everybody around me 'nose aches'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2004)

12/15/04
1 hour walk

12/16/04
*
HIT DAY #2*

Overall it was a good workout.

* My CG Presses sucked today but I am very happy about my SLDL's  


*Smith CG Bench Press*
225 x 3  (WTF * I was on a different machine today)
185 x 17 RP

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9 | dropset | bw x 5

*SLDL*
285 x 9

*DB Row*
140 x 11 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Side Raises*
30 x 20 RP

*Knee Raises * 
Holding 10 lbs between my ankles x 17


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn.. your DB rows and pullups are out of control.  We need updated pics.. I want to see how insane your back looks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn.. your DB rows and pullups are out of control.  We need updated pics.. I want to see how insane your back looks.



  Thanks.....I'll try to take some on Saturday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2004)

12/18/04
*
HIT DAY 3*

* Had a GREAT workout today.   I hit 22 for my squats    They were tough!!!!!   The other exercises were ok - no other PB's but I'm happy as long as I get one a workout   

*
Squats*
*225 x 22  * PB*

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 14 RP

*Upright Row*
115 x 16

*Cable Row*
220 x 13
*
Knee Raises*
Holding 15 lbs between my ankles x 12
Holding 15 lbs between my ankles x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn.. your DB rows and pullups are out of control.  We need updated pics.. I want to see how insane your back looks.



I posted a few....I don't think it looks much different.....Just stronger


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2004)

I never realized until I looked at the larger image, that you had such a nice bicep peak! Bastard .  I also never knew 'YM' was the name of your boat.  Cool beans!  Nice looking boat and family.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I never realized until I looked at the larger image, that you had such a nice bicep peak! Bastard .  I also never knew 'YM' was the name of your boat.  Cool beans!  Nice looking boat and family.



  Thanks Jersey


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

YelloMobster said:
			
		

> *Weighted Dips
> *bw +45 x 14 RP


Do your elbows ever pop, doi'n weghted dips?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Do your elbows ever pop, doi'n weghted dips?



Are you giving me a nickname "Yellomobster"   

Nope - (knock on wood)   my elbows haven't popped (thank god!!) 


How's your new routine coming along ??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you giving me a nickname "Yellomobster"
> 
> Nope - (knock on wood) my elbows haven't popped (thank god!!)
> 
> ...


It's going....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *
> Squats*
> *225 x 22  * PB*


For some reason I didn't see this the other day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> For some reason I didn't see this the other day.



  Jersey

12/20/04

*Football game -*

We won last night which makes us 7 - 0 on the season.   We have the playoffs in two weeks.    Unfortunately we were missing 3 of our players but still managed a 38 - 17 victory.    Our D played like shit.   We've only given up 26 points all year long - and we gave up 17 last night.   By the end of the game we figured out how to stop the other team but it was a little too late since they score twice.      

Back to the gym today.  Since I am working out Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday this week I'm going to switch some exercises around.    I'm leaning toward this split:

Tues - Back/Bi
Wed - Chest/Tri
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Shoulders/Traps
Saturday - Off
Sunday - Off

or 

Pull
Push 
Off
Legs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2004)

12/21/04

PULL

**What a change from HIT !!  14 sets!!   I'm bushed      I hit another PB today so I'm happy about that  

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +55 x 7
bw +70 x 4

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullups*
bw +65 x 4
*
Trap Bar Deadlift*
405 x 1
*475 x 1 * PB*
500 x 0 * Moved it about an inch
500 x 0 
425 x 1
405 x 1

*Cable Row*
240 x 10
220 x 12

*Weighted Chins*
bw +55 x 5
bw +55 x 4

*Upright Rows*
115 x 12
115 x 11

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 11
95 x 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice PB on the Dead!!! Great w/o. Feel alot different than HIT?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/21/04
> 
> PULL
> 
> ...




I think that is the whole reason I like the Higher Volume is the benefit for Cardiovascular as well.

Nice lifts as usual.  

You guys expected to get dumped on today and Tomorrow?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice PB on the Dead!!! Great w/o. Feel alot different than HIT?



It felt alot different toward the end of my routine but in a good way.  It was more of a feeling of "I worked my ass off in here today"        Compared to the shorter HIT sessions.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I think that is the whole reason I like the Higher Volume is the benefit for Cardiovascular as well.
> 
> Nice lifts as usual.
> 
> You guys expected to get dumped on today and Tomorrow?



I thought we were only supposed to get an inch or two of snow  (thank god)!!  What about you ??


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2004)

Luck you 

I think we are meant to get up to 8 inches, followed by freezing rain


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

I want snow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want snow



You can have it        You could visit Iain  

I only want a little snow on Christmas day and over NYE (since we are going snowboarding)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't want snow, LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

It snowed a little bit here last night.  Let me tell you.. driving with lockers in the snow is quite the experience.  Its an art.. an art that I havent quite figured out yet lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

sposed' to get 11" here over night


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> sposed' to get 11" here over night



Damn it........I just checked the weather.  You are right    

I just I'm going to have a 'Snow Day' tomorrow (working from home).


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have to drive from here to troy.  It normally takes an hour.  I think i better leave early


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I have to drive from here to troy.  It normally takes an hour.  I think i better leave early




You might want to leave soon     I think the ride home will be much worse (unfortunately for you).


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You might want to leave soon  I think the ride home will be much worse (unfortunately for you).


yea 

my record so far was a 2.5 hr commute.  Averaging 13mph.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

12/23/04

*PUSH DAY*

* This was a quick workout (30 minutes).  I kept the RI's short 


*Dips*
19
13

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
105 x 8
105 x 6

*HS Bench Press*
190 x 15 RP

*Side Raises*
30 x 15
30 x 13

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 14
150 x 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice w/o. Did you do this HIT style?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/23/04
> 
> *PUSH DAY*
> 
> ...




Looks brutal!!  Way to go.  Love those 30min. workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o. Did you do this HIT style?



No - this week is just a Pull/Push/Legs split with about 10 sets per day due to time constraints of the holidays


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks brutal!!  Way to go.  Love those 30min. workouts.



Thanks.........I'm ready to jump in the hot tub


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Gotcha, still good w/o! Merry Christmas buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o. Did you do this HIT style?


I think he did it YM style  

Nice intense wo YM  .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL!! YM style definatley works for him!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, still good w/o! Merry Christmas buddy!



Hey - you too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I think he did it YM style
> 
> Nice intense wo YM  .



Jersey -  Nice to see you around here      YM Style       I like that


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Dec 23, 2004)

sup man, im only 17 n started workin out jus a year ago. i was wonderin what kinda supplements you take. i have never tried any, could u recamend some that will give me more mass but not increase my bodyfat.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2004)

wlcfitness05 said:
			
		

> sup man, im only 17 n started workin out jus a year ago. i was wonderin what kinda supplements you take. i have never tried any, could u recamend some that will give me more mass but not increase my bodyfat.



It's pretty tough to increase mass but not body fat.   There's a formula based on your weight for the amount of calories you should be taking in.   Check out the diet forum stickies.    

You could start by taking in a extra meal (about 500 calories) made up of 40 % protein, 40% Carb, and 20% fat per day to see how your body reacts.    

 or 

You could also start with Protein Shakes.   I use Optimum Nutrition Strawberry Power.   You can buy it on-line for $25 for 5 gallons of protein.
I take in three shakes a day.   One in the AM with my oatmeal,  one post workout, and one before bed  (three shakes with 2 scoops in each shake and using water to mix - equate to 600 calories and 145 grams of protein).

The only supplements I use are:

Protein Power
Multi-vitamin (mega man - from GNC)
ZMA

I've used creatine in the past.    It was good to put on about 15lbs but as soon as I got off it I dropped about 10.

Good Luck.

Gaining weight is ALL ABOUT YOUR DIET


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey YM ... have a good Christmas my friend.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Have a Merry Christmas YM.

Maybe I will be playing some pond hockey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey NT and Iain -

You guys have a nice Christmas too!!

I hope to get on my skates next week too!!    My neighbors were snow blowing a rink last night on the lake


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Have I said Merry Christmas yet?!? If not Merry Christmas YM!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS YM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Holiday Greetings YM !


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Dec 25, 2004)

yeah, i acually tried creatine like 2 years ago, for bout 2months, i gained osme wieght then lost it when i stoped takin it, i wasnt as ripped then as i am now, n i dont like the bloating effects of creatine. theres a competition i compete n each year called Mr. Fitness, my school runs it, i got 2nd last may and i hope that this year i will win, i wasnt n this kinda shape last year, i worked alot over the summer. i guess ill have to jus gain wieght and keep training, i love the ripped look but i need size. i guess i could gain then cut my fat a few weeks b4 the competition.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

wlcfitness05 said:
			
		

> .......... i guess i could gain then cut my fat a few weeks b4 the competition.



That's the best way to go !!    Good luck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holiday Greetings YM !



Happy Holidays to you guys too - Rock, Jersey and GW!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

12/26/04

*LEG DAY*

Today's workout was intense.   One hard set per exercise.   Total workout time 35-40 minutes.

*
Squats*
315 x 2
225 x 15 * My right knee felt really unstable so I stopped.

*SLDL*
*295 x 8 *PB*

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
315 x 1
315 x 1
225 x 20  *These were tough  

*Side Lunge*
Holding 50lb dumbells x 15 (each leg)

*Single Leg Curl*
80 x 10

*Calve Raise*
180 x 20


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey Moomb.  Hope you had a Merry Christmas


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey Moomb.  Hope you had a Merry Christmas



I did    Same to you Camaro!!   Hopefully you were able to head down to see your family


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey Ym ,

Nice post-Xmas wo !

Congrats on the PB ! I have quite the ways to go to be even close to that weight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome w/o YM!!! How do you like Sumo Deads?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice YM!  Is this the first time you've tried sumo style deads?  I've tried them a couple of times and just can't get in the groove.  Far prefer conventional.   For my height it seems like it would be easier, but I have a long torso and short legs. Believe it or not, I'm just short of 6' 1", but only have a 31" inseam....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Ym ,
> 
> Nice post-Xmas wo !
> 
> Congrats on the PB ! I have quite the ways to go to be even close to that weight



*GW * - I'm sure you're in the game    I'm looking forward to watching your MAX OT.

*Rock * -  I really feel them hit my hams and glutes.  I like 'em but didn't really have room in my HIT program to fit 'em in.

*Jersey* -  I haven't done Sumo's in a while.   I've never did a set of 20.    I was losing my grip by the time I hit 20.    You must have a long torso if you have 31' inseam at 6'1".    I feel conventional deads more in my back.   Sumos hit my legs more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Interesting, I thought sumos hit the lower back more. I'm doing them for the first time this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

12/27/04

*Back/Bis*

* I worked out with a friend of mine today.   I did HIS WORKOUT.   It turned out to a lot more volume than what I do.....18 sets     

I'M BUSHED!!!!

It's HOT TUB TIME  

*BB Rows*
225 x 6
185 x 12
185 x 10

*Pulldowns*
220 x 10
240 x 5
220 x 8
*
HS Low Row*
230 x 9
230 x 8

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
10

*Supinated Grip Pullups * 
9
*
Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 5

*Dumbell Curl (at the same time)*
35 x 8
35 x 7

*Dumbell Preacher Curl*
30 x 7
30 x 6


*ABS*

*Knee Raises*
15
15

*Weighted decline situps (holding 25lbs)*
15
12


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

YM,

Nice Wo ! Incredible Pulldowns


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

That is alot of volume! Nice w/o. Pretty different eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM,
> 
> Nice Wo ! Incredible Pulldowns



Thanks      I haven't done them in a while.

*HEY ROCK - * 

It was REALLY different.   It was too much for my liking       I prefer 10 sets or less for the entire workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2004)

12/28/04

*Chest/Tris*

*Again today I did another one of my friends workouts.   My endurance is definitely down.     

*
Bench*
225 x 4 (plus one more with a spot)
225 x 4 (plus one more with a spot)
225 x 3 (plus one more with a spot)
225 x 3 (plus one more with a spot)
225 x 2 (plus one more with a spot)
*
Incline DB Press*
65 x 15
65 x 13
65 x 11
*
Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 6 |dropset| bw x 6
bw +45 x 5 |dropset| bw x 5
bw +45 x 5 |dropset| bw x 2
*
TRIPLE SET*

*Skull Crushers/Press/ Towel Overhead Press*
75 x 10 / 75 x 10 / 5 reps using resistance (5 second count)
75 x 10 / 75 x 10 / 5 reps using resistance (5 second count)

*ABS*

*
TRIPLE SET*

20 crunches/12 Standing Twists/10 Leg Lifts 
20 crunches/12 Standing Twists/10 Leg Lifts


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice dips man.  What is your bodyweight at?  Nice str8 bar curl too..sure are doing a lot of volume for your arms   Well, if it works, it works.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Nice dips man.  What is your bodyweight at?  Nice str8 bar curl too..sure are doing a lot of volume for your arms   Well, if it works, it works.



Thanks DD....I'm weighing in at 190.    Since I've been doing HIT for the past 6 -7 weeks I wanted to change things up this week.   I normally only do 1 set of curls a week - yesterday I did 7.    I prefer the HIT workouts to these workouts.   The triple set on the triceps were a bitch though  

Tomorrow I'm hitting delts and traps then I'm heading up to Northern Michigan to snowboard and celebrate NYE with some friends.

I'm going to have a new split when I come back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

I love the way you workout YM.... I like the way you party even more


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Another great w/o! What are you RI's for these w/o's?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I love the way you workout YM.... I like the way you party even more



   Thanks Jersey.    Life's all about having fun    ( and looking good doing it)   

*
ROCK* - The RI's were 60-90 seconds.   I'm starting to feel sore already LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2005)

*1/02/05*

I'm back from my long weekend trip.   We had a lot of fun eating, drinking and watching football all weekend.     Too bad Michigan couldn't contain Texas' QB (surprise/surprise - we saw the same thing happen against OSU).    

It was too warm (54') to snowboard so I worked out on Friday.  I did a full body split for about an hour at the hotel gym.

Pullups
Chinups
DB Shoulder Press
Front Raise
Side Raise
Leg Extention
Ham Curl 
Bicep Curl
Upright Row
DB Row
Overhead Tricep Press

I have our Playoffs for Football tomorrow night so Tuesday I'll start a new routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

I bet if it was cold enough to snowboard, you STILL would have worked out at the hotel .

Great game though man. For about 3 hours once a year, I lose my senses and route for Blue in bowl games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I bet if it was cold enough to snowboard, you STILL would have worked out at the hotel .
> 
> Great game though man. For about 3 hours once a year, I lose my senses and route for Blue in bowl games.




     That's 3 more hours than most OSU fans  

You are right about the working out part 



*ROCK: *      Thanks.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

How are the playoff's going?  :>)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey YM  Happy new year


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's 3 more hours than most OSU fans


Speaking of which, did you watch Ohio State in the Alamo Bowl? Teddy Ginn looks like the real deal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How are the playoff's going?  :>)



We won the championship for the second straight season.   We went 9 - 0 this season.   We got a 1st round bye, won 34 - 0 in the second round then finished off the night 27 - 18 in the championship game.    

Now - it's back to work in the gym.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey YM  Happy new year




*RISSOLE - * Hey Rissole !!  NYE to you too!!   Hope all is well.    Damn - your abs are tight!!    



*JERSEY -*   Of course I watched OSU.   #7 is fun to watch.    I'm a football junkie.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 4, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Awesome!



Are you going to stick with HIT for a while ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's my new split for the next two weeks....I wanted to focus on hitting my shoulders more so I moved to a 4 day split and upped the volume to 6 - 12 sets a day.

*New Program*

REPS: 8 ??? 10 (except where noted)
Abs every workout day


*MONDAY*
Football

*TUESDAY*
Shoulders/traps 
Standing MP (3 sets)
Shrugs (3 sets)
Side Raise/Front Raise (2 sets)
Upright Row (2 sets)


*WEDNESDAY*
Legs
Squat (1 set) x 20
SLDL  (1 set) 
Lunge (1 set)
Calve Raise (2 sets)
Deep Jump (1 set) x 25

*THURSDAY*
Arms + Cardio
Straight Bar Curl (2 sets)
CG Press (2 sets)
Seated Curl (2 sets)
Overhead Rope Press (2 sets)
*
FRIDAY*
Off

*
SATURDAY*
Back/Chest Part I
Pullups (2 sets)
Incline DB Press (2 sets)
Deadlift (2 sets)
Dips (3 sets)
Cable Row (2 sets)

Or

Chest/Back Part II
Chinups (2 sets)
Incline DB Press (3 sets)
Deadlift (2 sets)
Dips (3 sets)
DB Row (1 set)
Fly (1 set)

*SUNDAY*
Off


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *RISSOLE - * Hey Rissole !!  NYE to you too!!   Hope all is well.    Damn - your abs are tight!!


Yeah all is great, And abs "WERE" tight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah all is great, And abs "WERE" tight



   I thought the AVI was a recent pic


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Na that was about mid Oct,  That av is my motivation, just  concerned with size for now. Will put new pics in my journal soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like a good split YM. I like how you change things almost every 2-3 weeks. Maybe that is what I should start doing instead of trying something for 3 weeks and then not liking it anymore, keep moving around.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like a good split YM. I like how you change things almost every 2-3 weeks. Maybe that is what I should start doing instead of trying something for 3 weeks and then not liking it anymore, keep moving around.



It works for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

1/4/05
*
Shoulders/Traps*

Workout Time: 60 minutes

Weight: 190

I did a little more volume than I wanted to but I was in the groove and didn't want to stop  

*Standing MP * 
105 x 12
115 x 8
125 x 6
135 x 4

*Shrugs*
225 x 20
275 x 15 
315 x 10*

Front Raise / superset / Side Raise*
30 x 10 / 30 x 12
30 x 10 / 30 x 11

*Upright Row*
125 x 7
125 x 7
*
Rope Face Pull*
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 12

*ABS*
Leg Raises  / superset / Standing Twist holding 18 lb bar 
25 / 50 
25 / 50


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/4/05
> 
> *Shoulders/Traps*
> 
> ...


YM,

Nice wo !  how tall are you ?  Your front /side raises are killer . Those aren't easy and supersetted they aren't any easier .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM,
> 
> Nice wo !  how tall are you ?  Your front /side raises are killer . Those aren't easy and supersetted they aren't any easier .



Thanks GW     I'm about 5' 10" (maybe just under but I say 5' 10")

I love supersetting front/side raises 

As far as my weight goes (I know .... I put on about 3-5 pounds over the holiday season      )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

Good wo YM.  Bet that superset had your delts burning!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks GW     I'm about 5' 10" (maybe just under but I say 5' 10")
> 
> I love supersetting front/side raises
> 
> As far as my weight goes (I know .... I put on about 3-5 pounds over the holiday season      )


So much for the calorie count hey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So much for the calorie count hey



Hey !!  I was counting them ..... I was counting A LOT OF THEM!!!      I lost count - so I had to start over at ZERO a couple times


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good wo YM.  Bet that superset had your delts burning!




   I'm nice and sore today


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

New program looks solid man, good luck with it. Hope it works out well for you. 



> I love supersetting front/side raises


 

Great technique for blowing up your shoulders, IMO.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> New program looks solid man, good luck with it. Hope it works out well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




     Thanks Monstar !



1/05/05

I didn't feel like driving to the gym today due to the weather.   It would have taken me 45 minutes each way so I switched my workout around.   I did arms at home today.   I'll do Legs tomorrow.


*ARMS*

*DB Curl*
50 x 10
50 x 10 
50 x 8

*Two hand DB Overhead Tricep Press*
50 x 25 
50 x 21
50 x 20

*DB Curl*
50 x 10
50 x 8

*Two hand DB Overhead Tricep Press*
50 x 23
50 x 18


*CARDIO*
45 minute walk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

Off topic YM. How about USC? Holy dog poop Batman. 

Nice arm workout man.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks Monstar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YM  did an arms exclusiovely wo ?!         You didn't post any remarks as to  good , bad or indifferent .


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey !!  I was counting them ..... I was counting A LOT OF THEM!!!      I lost count - so I had to start over at ZERO a couple times


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Great job YM!!! I used to be able to curl 50's but not anymore  The elbow thing. Can you shave today or brush your teeth?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Off topic YM. How about USC? Holy dog poop Batman.
> 
> Nice arm workout man.



*JERSEY -*
USC is #1 - no doubt about it!!    I watched the game until it was 44 - 10.    The USC QB/Receiver combo was deadly - just imagine if they hade Mike Williams too!!    

*GW - * 
   I haven't done an arms only workout in ages (probably 6 months).    I probably could have been more creative but I just wanted to get 'em done.  I had a much better arm workout planned for the gym but I don't have that equipment at home.    Which reminds me ... I need to get someone to come over and help me hang my chinup bar and dip bars in the garage.   I'll probably get out there this weekend and start working out on my speed bag that I got for Christmas.

*Rissole - * 
I gotta give you props .... You are very dedicated to your diet!!!    

*Rock - * 
    My arms feel fine today.   Their a little tight were my bicep meets my elbow.    I might take today as an off day due to the weather.   I'm working from home again.    Since I have 55 mile commute one way to work - it takes way to long when we get dumped on with snow.    Fortunately, they are building another gym within three miles of my house (rather than the current one which is 12 miles) that is due to open in March


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Rissole - *
> I gotta give you props .... You are very dedicated to your diet!!!


 Now that is funny...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2005)

1/7/05

Chest/Back Day

* I got a great workout in even though I've been sick for about 4 days....It felt good to hit it hard again  

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8 (almost 2 more but not quite)  
bw +70 x 3 |dropset| bw x 7

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4 |dropset| bw x 9
bw +45 x 7 |dropset| bw x 4

*Conventional Deadlift*
315 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 10
225 x 20 (Hard set!!)   

*Incline DB Press*
* This exercise SUCKED but I haven't done DB press in about 10 weeks or so
85 x 7
85 x 5
*
Cable Row*
220 x 11
220 x 9

*ABS*
*Leg Raises / superset / Standing Twist holding 18 lb bar /superset/ swiss ball crunch*
20 / 50 / 20
20 / 50 / 20


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn you're strong !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes he is , cuz HE DA MAN!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

nice workout!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

You have some serious strength for your bodyweight.  I like those pullup and dip numbers.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah..... not bad....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey guys - Thanks.   I try to keep up with the company I see in my journal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2005)

1/9/05

I've been sick as hell the last two days.   I woke up in a pool of sweat this morning.   I've been popping Tylanol Cold and Robetusian DM for the past 30 hours.   I've also been drinking green tea like a mad man and taking extra Vit-C and Zinc.

I have football practice tomorrow.    I might do legs before practice.   I skipped them this weekend since I've felt so shitty.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

Great...... just what you need huh......
Looks like your givin it a smashing though, feel better soon hey


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

I got sick last night and I'm sick today. Hope you feel better YM!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2005)

man, i was sick all week.

sucks

hope you feel better.  I was pounding down thera flu.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like I'm not the only one that's sick       Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I have football practice tomorrow.    I might do legs before practice.   I skipped them this weekend since I've felt so shitty.


I think you would be forgiven for missing legs this week .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2005)

1/11/05

Well I'm back after a couple days off sick.   I had football practice last night.   I didn't do too much running but I'm sure I threw the ball 150 times so my right arm got a stretch   

I wanted to do Legs yesterday before practice but I got out of work late so I combined Legs and Shoulders today.  Today was a LONG workout:  80 minutes.  
*
SHOULDERS*

*Standing MP Press*
115 x 11
135 x 4
115 x 8

*Shrugs*
275 x 15
315 x 12

*Front Side Raise /superset/ Side Raise*
30 x 10 / superset / 30 x 10
30 x 10 / superset / 30 x 10
*
Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*LEGS*

*Squat*
225 x 15 (I wanted 24 but my right knee has been given my a little pain so I stopped at 15)
275 x 3
225 x 9

*SLDL*
305 x 4 |dropset| 225 x 6

*Lunge (holding 55 lb dumbells)*
55 x 15 (each leg)
*
Calve Raise*
180 x 15

*ABS*

*Leg Raises / superset / Standing Twist holding 18 lb bar /superset/ swiss ball crunch*
20 / 50 / 20


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

welcome back YM ! 
You 100% yet ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2005)

Good workout, especially if you still aren't feeling well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm feeling good enough to workout      I just popped a couple Alka Seltzer Cold.   They seem  to be doing the trick


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

SLDL dropsets...  That's just suicide...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice w/o YM! So 225 on squat was hurting your knee so you upped the weight to 275, LOL. Makes sense  Just playing, I get what your saying!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM! So 225 on squat was hurting your knee so you upped the weight to 275, LOL. Makes sense  Just playing, I get what your saying!



   That's why I stopped at 3 reps      I was mad at myself for not hitting the reps I wanted.          I figured I better stop before I hurt myself.   That's the difference for me between being 24 years old and 34 years old.   I finally learned something about the gym and pain.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

> *SLDL
> *305 x 4 |dropset| 225 x 6


You sick man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You sick man.



   I'm feelin' it today


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)

looks like a tough workout!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2005)

1/13/05

*Chest/Back Day*

Another intense workout !!     I seem to be stuck at 8 reps for weighted pullups....I'll add 10 more lbs next week then drop back down to 45 lbs the following week.    The high rep deads kicked my ass  

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8 
bw +70 x 3 |dropset| bw x 9

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 5

*CG Bench*
185 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 3

*Incline DB Press*
60 x 14

*Conventional Deadlift*
325 x 7
225 x 21

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9 
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5 

*Single DB Row*
140 x 10 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 7 lb medicine ball*
20
20

*Decline Bench Leg lifts*
20


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree, INTENSE !!!!!  And 140 Db rows   You are one strong mofo ' , but I think I've told you that before


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks GW - so are you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn you are strong in back man!  Nice CGs too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

That's insane weights! You've definately got a nice strong pull to you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys.    Pulling is definitely my strong area.

I'm going to play some basketball this afternoon then do arms tomorrow.    I need to incorporate more cardio into my routine.     All I'm really getting now is 1 day of football.   I like to add two sessions of basketball or running.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

> *Incline DB Press
> *60 x 14


How much of an incline?    ... FOURTEEN


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2005)

15% Incline.     My weights have definitely dropped on this exercise      since jacking up my right shoulder.     I'm slowly working my way back.   It seems I can do a pressing movement but I need to keep my elbows in tight otherwise I get a pain in my REAR right shoulder       I attempted flys but stopped right away.        I'm not overly concerned since most athletes have injuries.  We just need to know how to work around them


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

225 x 21 Nice

They Certainly are kickass the high rep deads.  I like'em


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ... I need to incorporate more cardio into my routine.     All I'm really getting now is 1 day of football.   I like to add two sessions of basketball or running.



cardio freak


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.    Pulling is definitely my strong area.


 Too much info bro 



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 15% Incline.     My weights have definitely dropped on this exercise      since jacking up my right shoulder.     I'm slowly working my way back.   It seems I can do a pressing movement but I need to keep my elbows in tight otherwise I get a pain in my REAR right shoulder       I attempted flys but stopped right away.        I'm not overly concerned since most athletes have injuries.  We just need to know how to work around them


Why do people go so steep with inclines...?? 15-30* max is plenty if your form is right 
Rear shoulder.... rotor cuff??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

*IAIN*
I really like the high rep deads and squats!!   

*NT * 
  I really don't like cardio but I want to keep my wind  
*
RISSOLE*
You're a funny guy Rissole      I don't go any higher than 30% incline.  If I do I feel it more in my front delt.

I hope it's not a rotator problem.   I already had my left shoulder scoped 7 years ago.

1/14/05
*FRIDAY*

Played ball for about 75 minutes  !!   I was on fire.   I got a good run in.  

1/15/05
*SATURDAY*
*
ARMS*

*15 minutes on the Treadmill to warmup.
*
Staight Bar Curl*
100 x 14
100 x 11
100 x 9

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 9
150 x 8
150 x 7

*Seated DB Curl*
35 x 15
35 x 12
35 x 12

*CG Smith Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice w/o YM. Your curling for 14 reps what I have trouble getting for one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM. Your curling for 14 reps what I have trouble getting for one



Riiiiiiiiiiiight!    I know better     I was happy with 14


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *
> RISSOLE*
> You're a funny guy Rissole      I don't go any higher than 30% incline.  If I do I feel it more in my front delt.
> 
> I hope it's not a rotator problem.   I already had my left shoulder scoped 7 years ago.


Thats what i was sayin.... you one of the good guys  (it's rare)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

Great BB curls YM!

I agree with you guys about inclines.  Part of the problem in most gyms, if you want to go with BB inclines, is the frigging equipment makers produce incline benches with 45 degree inclines.  I love BB incline, but I doubt if I've ever do them again.  I messed up my shoulders a couple of different times cuz that is just too steep.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great BB curls YM!
> 
> I agree with you guys about inclines. Part of the problem in most gyms, if you want to go with BB inclines, is the frigging equipment makers produce incline benches with 45 degree inclines. I love BB incline, but I doubt if I've ever do them again. I messed up my shoulders a couple of different times cuz that is just too steep.


I think the equipment makers are in cohoots with the surgeons of the world !! Its a conspiracy I say !  Every thing i've ever read said no more than 30 * so why don't the mfg.'s get with the program ?

Oh and nice YM   As always !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.

*1/16/05*

Played "lake hockey" today for 2 1/2 hours.   I'm frickin' wiped!!!  ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

You DIDN'T watch the playoffs?  

My love is college ball also, but YM......


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> *1/16/05*
> 
> Played "lake hockey" today for 2 1/2 hours.   I'm frickin' wiped!!!  ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


Lake hockey.... on ice....??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You DIDN'T watch the playoffs?
> 
> My love is college ball also, but YM......




   On Saturday I watched the Steelers/Jets game and on Sunday I watched the Pats roll the Colts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Lake hockey.... on ice....??




Aaaaaaaaaaa  Yeah - It's about 15' F here so the lakes freeze over (at least the inland lakes do.       My legs feel like rubber this morning.     Lake Hockey is pretty fun.    It's mostly my neighbors and old roommates that play.   There's no checking or lifting the puck since we don't have all the equipment.    Most of us just wear shin and knee pads for the occasional bouncing puck.   It's GREAT exercise!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

yellowdude said:
			
		

> *1/16/05
> 
> *Played "lake hockey" today for 2 1/2 hours. I'm frickin' wiped!!! ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


I'm jealous.  I wish I could be playing indoor soccer again


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> *1/16/05*
> 
> Played "lake hockey" today for 2 1/2 hours.   I'm frickin' wiped!!!  ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz



Bastard 

We still don't have anywhere to play


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Bastard
> 
> We still don't have anywhere to play




   You and Luke could play next Sunday over here     The more the merrier!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2005)

1/17/05

*Football Game*
15 - 0 Victory
We looked a little rusty on offense but managed a win


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

By 'we'.. you mean 'you'?  Afterall your the QB


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> By 'we'.. you mean 'you'?  Afterall your the QB



   Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight .....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2005)

1/18/05

*CHEST/SHOULDERS*

* 10 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 8

*Standing MP Press*
115 x 8
115 x 6
115 x 6
* The numbers were down - I think because I just did dips....   

*Front/Side Raise Superset*
30 x 10 |superset| 30 x 10 
30 x 10 |superset| 30 x 10 

*Rear Delt Cable Fly*
35 x 7
35 x 5

*CG Press*
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 5

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 13 lbs*
20
20

*Decline Bench Leg lifts*
20
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a solid workout to me .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2005)

1/19/05 

*BACK/TRAPS**

*15 minutes shooting hoops to warmup

Workout time: 50 minutes

Intense workout today!!       25 reps on the deads were killer  

Weighted Chins  
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 7

Weighted Pullups
bw +45 x 4  

Pullups
bw x 11

Conventional Deadlift
325 x 9
401 x 1
225 x 25

Shrugs
225 x 10
315 x 10 ( not a very good set ...)
225 x 12

Cable Row
220 x 9
220 x 8

Upright Row
115 x 12
115 x 10*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, you did the same exact w/o twice the same day and were able to keep the same weights and reps. Nice going  Looks like a great w/o YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, you did the same exact w/o twice the same day and were able to keep the same weights and reps. Nice going  Looks like a great w/o YM!



    What are you talkin' about


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Uh-huh. Looks like someone deleted...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

YM,

KILLER back wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM,
> 
> KILLER back wo




Thanks GW!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2005)

1/19/05


I just went for a 45 minute hike though the woods (damn it's cold out there)!!   Samson (my dog) liked it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2005)

1/20/05

*CARDIO DAY*

1 1/2 hours of 5 on 5 basketball (I'm bushed!!!)    It's HOT TUB TIME


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn, I wish I had your pulling power YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn, I wish I had your pulling power YM.



Thanks Jersey...You've got the PUSHING thing down.     Which is something I'm working on !    You have very respectable numbers on your deads and rows  

I've been weighing around 188 all week.  I weighed in at 186 this morning (that's 5 pounds down from two weeks ago).  It could have something to do with all the ball I played last night or that I'm cutting down my carb intake after 4PM.    Or maybe that I've exercised 8 days in a row ( 4 days of weights, 2 days of basketball, 1 day of hockey and 1 day of football).    I think I need a rest day.  My right knee is kinda swolen and sore.   I planned on doing arms tonight.   I might combine doing arms and legs tomorrow and take today off.          We'll see......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

*Diet Update:*

1/20/05

At least a gallon of Water 

*Meal #1:*
2 scoops ON Whey 
*
Meal #2:*
1 cup oats
1 teaspoon of Peanut Butter
2 cups coffee

*Meal #3:*
1 cup Tuna w/ lowfat mayo
1/2 cup broccoli
1/2 cup carrots
1/4 cucumbers
1 tablespoon sunflower seeds
1 tablespoon itailian dressing


workout ( 1 1/2 hours of hoops)

*Meal #4*
2 scoops ON Whey 
banana


*
Meal #5:*
1 bowl of chili
12 chilled shrimp plus cocktail sauce

*Meal #6:*
2 scoops ON Whey


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

Is that your regular diet?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Is that your regular diet?



Meals 1, 2, 3, 4 and 6 are pretty much the same Monday - Friday.    Meal 5 is usually chicken and whole wheat noodles.      I also normally have a balance bar or zone bar before I lift.

I have a cheat meal or two for the week (usually on the weekend)

Is it a "bad" diet??


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

Just seems like not alot to eat 

Guessing around 1800 Cals a day there.  Throw in some fat with the 6th meal as well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just seems like not alot to eat
> 
> Guessing around 1800 Cals a day there.  Throw in some fat with the 6th meal as well




I think my normal diet is around 3000.   I was trying to shave it to 2300 or so.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you use Fitday or anything like that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Do you use Fitday or anything like that?



I did use fit day....My ORIGINAL diet was 3377 cals but I've cut some things out and haven't reconfigured it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

K just was Curious


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

1/21/05
*
ARMS *  

*Staight Bar Curl*
95 x 10
115 x 6
95 x 9
*
Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 16
150 x 15
150 x 11

*DB Curl*
45 x 12
45 x 10
45 x 7

*CG Smith Press*
4 plates x 7
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 4


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/21/05
> 
> *ARMS *
> 
> ...


Nice wo !!!!  Short , heavy and to the point


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !!!!  Short , heavy and to the point



   That's right GW....     40 minutes and done.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

NIce w/o!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !!!!  Short , heavy and to the point


Exactly! My kind of workout YM .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.    I'm off to do legs this morning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice w/o YM. Have fun with legs!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey Rock...  

1/23/05

* Warmed up shooting ball for 15 minutes.

*LEGS*

*My right knee is still sore so I modified my workout a bit.    I couldn't go heavy on squats so I tried some speed squats with light weight.

*Speed Squats** These got my heart rate up  
135 x 10
135 x 15
135 x 20
135 x 20
*
SLDL*
225 x 5
315 x 2
315 x 2
225 x 10

*Sumo Deadlift*
315 x 5
315 x 5

*Single Leg Curl*
82 x 10 (each leg)

*ABS*

*Swiss ball crunch holding 25lbs*
15
15

*Leg lifts*
20
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2005)

Solid SLDL's and deads YM.  I keep meaning to try sumo style.  I have tried them with light weight and they just feel weird to me.  Which do you like better?  Conventional or sumo style.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Lotsa lifts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Solid SLDL's and deads YM.  I keep meaning to try sumo style.  I have tried them with light weight and they just feel weird to me.  Which do you like better?  Conventional or sumo style.



*Jersey - * I like the Sumo Style for my legs and Conventional for my back.    As far as your form goes, I just try to drop my butt while keeping my shoulders back ( you definitely don't want to lean forward)   

*Hey Luke  *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2005)

1/25/05

*PULL DAY*

* I decided to do my Pullups/Chinups without weight today for a change of pace.    I was very happy with my high rep deads.   Everything else was pretty average.   

Tomorrow will be PUSH DAY then basketball on Thursday, Friday is an OFF DAY, and Saturday will be LEG DAY.   I'm switching workouts weekly to keep my body from adapting to the same routine.     PULL/PUSH/LEGS seems like the most flexible program since I can do workouts back to back without hitting the same muscle groups.   Now that I'm trying to play one day of football, one day of basketball and one day of hockey every week I'll definitely have to limit my workout sessions to 3 per week.   I like having at least one day off.

*Pullups*
14
12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
10

*Dips (How'd they get in here on PULL DAY??) * 
18

*Conventional Deadlift*
225 x 26  
315 x 6

*Cable Row*
220 x 11
220 x 9

*Chinups*
9

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 9
100 x 8

*CARDIO*
45 minute walk


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn YM 225x26

Awesome stuff.  Must have been burning and huffing and puffing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

How could you go on to do 315 after 225x26?!?! LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Damn YM 225x26
> 
> Awesome stuff.  Must have been burning and huffing and puffing



*Iain* -     I was   


*ROCK * - I was pretty drained after the 225 set.   315 felt like a ton!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn YM ,


If you keep working out like that you won't make it to the weekend  
Nice wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn YM ,
> 
> 
> If you keep working out like that you won't make it to the weekend
> Nice wo



   Yeah .... thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

1/26/05

*PUSH DAY*

*Standing Military Press*
115 x 10
135 x 2 ( I didn't think 20 lbs would make such a difference)
135 x 3
115 x 8 

*Dips*
17
12

*HS Bench Press* (not very happy with these numbers)
190 x 7
190 x 6
240 x 3

*Side Raises*
30 x 15
30 x 12

*CG Bench*
185 x 5
185 x 4
185 x 5

*Lying Tricep Extentions*
25

*Standing Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 10
150 x 9

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
200 x 10
200 x 9
200 x 10


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Side Raises
*30 x 15
30 x 12


cable or DB?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Conventional Deadlift*
> 225 x 26
> 315 x 6


Awesome shit bro!  You have just inspired me.  Tomorrow is back day. I can't pull like you, so I'll try 225 x 20? Then follow with a set with 315.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> *Side Raises
> *30 x 15
> 30 x 12
> 
> ...




DB.    Which do you think is easier?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome shit bro!  You have just inspired me.  Tomorrow is back day. I can't pull like you, so I'll try 225 x 20? Then follow with a set with 315.



   Cool - good luck!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome shit bro! You have just inspired me. Tomorrow is back day. I can't pull like you, so I'll try 225 x 20? Then follow with a set with 315.


Thats YM !  An inspiration to all  

YM  , I think cable side laterals are harder, how about you ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats YM !  An inspiration to all
> 
> YM  , I think cable side laterals are harder, how about you ?



I think GW is the inspiration!!!   (You ARE - TEAM MOFO!!)   

I think DB's are harder (but I don't do cable stuff very much).


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> DB. Which do you think is easier?


neither!

Just trying to get a feel for your prefreneces


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> neither!
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for your prefreneces



   I saw your leg numbers the other day.  Are you lifting any cars these days ???


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I saw your leg numbers the other day. Are you lifting any cars these days ???


I'm not sure WHAT was going on.  I deffinately didn't lift as well today


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

I think DB is harder also.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Now that I'm trying to play one day of football, one day of basketball and one day of hockey every week I'll definitely have to limit my workout sessions to 3 per week.   I like having at least one day off.



You're quite the athlete.  You must be in amazing physical condition.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

YM is da man.  I said it in my journal, and I'll say it again....   

If we ever have the "IM Awards" again I'd vote YM "Most Athletic".


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> YM is da man. I said it in my journal, and I'll say it again....
> 
> If we ever have the "IM Awards" again I'd vote YM "Most Athletic".


I agree


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're quite the athlete.  You must be in amazing physical condition.



*Thanks Pimp! * 

   I'm not sure about "amazing".....I just like to WIN .... I mean compete!!   

*Hey Jersey and GW!!*     Thanks for the props      At least I'm in "good company" with you guys.


1/27/05
*
BALL*

Played 5 or 6 games of basketball (a little over an hour).     It felt good to get a nice long run in.    I had a little problem during one of the last games.   I was coming around a pick and another guy was coming around the other way - needless to say - my nose collided with his chin.   A nice big shot blood squirted out of my nose (the bastard) all over my yellow shirt.   Both sides of my nose got a little bloody.   Fortunately - there wasn't any exterior cuts so you can barely tell.      I finished the game then played one more.   I'm just glad I didn't have to get stitches.    I seem to have a "glass face" for some reason.   I have had stitches on my face at least 7-8 times (mostly from playing basketball).   It seems the big man's elbows are perfect height for my head.

Today is a rest day.  Then tomorrow it's LEG day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn YM, you ARE hardcore. I've never had my face busted, but I've worked on many that have in the ER and I don't envy them or you LOL.


----------



## bracewater (Jan 28, 2005)

Dang I can't believe I haven't noticed this journal until now.  You are a strong guy there bro.  Keep up the good work.


I play basketball on monday nights with some friends, so far I've broken my nose twice playing bball, but I love to play.  and i hear ya about the cometetive thing. I HATE LOSING!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2005)

bracewater said:
			
		

> Dang I can't believe I haven't noticed this journal until now.  You are a strong guy there bro.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> I play basketball on monday nights with some friends, so far I've broken my nose twice playing bball, but I love to play.  and i hear ya about the cometetive thing. I HATE LOSING!!!!!




Good to see you stop by!     Basketball is a great way to get your cardio in  too      I'll have to check your journal out.

*ROCK - *    I'm surprised you've never had any stitches.....   


1/28/04

*CARDIO*
Walk/jog for about 30 minutes through the snow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2005)

1/29/05

*LEGS*

*No straps today    I think I could have gotten at least 2 or 3 more reps on my SLDL's and Sumo DL's but I'm trying to use straps every other workout.   

*Speed Squats*
135 x 10
225 x 5 (these hurt my right knee again)    
225 x 5 (these hurt my right knee again)    
135 x 20
135 x 20
135 x 20
* Since I'm having pain squatting with 225 I'm going to switch to leg press for week or two.   I can still do Sumo DL's on leg day.

*SLDL*
225 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

*Sumo Deadlift*
315 x 8
365 x 1
315 x 6

*Single Leg Curl*
85 x 10 (each leg)

*Walking Lunges*
55 lb dumbells x 20 steps
55 lb dumbells x 20 steps


*ABS*
*
Swiss ball crunch holding 25lbs*
10
10

*Leg lifts*
25
25


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good to see you stop by!     Basketball is a great way to get your cardio in  too      I'll have to check your journal out.
> 
> *ROCK - * *I'm surprised you've never had any stitches.....  *
> 
> ...


Broken bones and stitches other places but never on my face (except a broken jaw twice).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice w/o. What do you thinks going on with your knees?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/29/05
> 
> *No straps today


STRAPS!!! That changes everything .  I use them on the heavy sets of bent over rows, and on rack pulls when the bar is even with the knees, but never on deads or SLDL's. That's cheating (sort of like using steroids  )

Just messing with you YM.   Seriously, nice wo as usual  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> STRAPS!!! That changes everything .  I use them on the heavy sets of bent over rows, and on rack pulls when the bar is even with the knees, but never on deads or SLDL's. That's cheating (sort of like using steroids  )
> 
> Just messing with you YM.   Seriously, nice wo as usual  .




 I hope steriods would do a little more for me than what straps can do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe just a little .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Didn't even take the day off on your birthday !!!!! What a man !! one of these days you'll be as old as me  But if I was you I'd take my time getting here  

I couldn't resist letting the cat out ! 


Take care of the knees .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

Can't believe I missed your BD!  HAPPY 34TH YM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

happy B-day!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday YM!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

Your birthday.... hope you had a great one YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone   

I had a fun birthday.     I spent the weekend with friends and family


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2005)

Happy Belated B-day :Thumb:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Happy Belated B-day



ditto


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Iain and PM!!  

1/31/05
*
FOOTBALL*

Half of the team is sick, injured or out of town (WTF??).   Being competitive, I like to win EVERY game I play.   So last night, with two minutes before the game started - we had 5 of our guys show up to play a 7 on 7 game of football.       I recruited two players from other teams to play with us so it would be 7 on 7 but the team we were playing went to the refs.    Now in every game I've played for the past 8 years, if a team that we were playing didn't have enough guys to field 7 players we allowed them to pick up players from other teams to make it fair but these bastards wanted an advantage - they wanted to play us 5 on 7.    It's their right to decline us the option of picking up guys on the sideline.      Fortunately another player of ours showed up so we started the game 6 on 7.  We did OK but were down 12 - 6.  Just before halftime we had another player of ours show up so it made it 7 on 7.    We started to roll with 7 players and took a 9 point lead.  Just after halftime one of our rushers pulled a hamstring which left us with 6  players.    We were down by 3 with 90 seconds to go.  We drove the length of the field and scored with 20 seconds remaining.  We made it a close game and beat those assholes 29 - 24.     

I can't wait to play them again.    Our 4 biggest guys were not there for this game.   Next game we are going to pick one guy on their team and run him over ALL NIGHT LONG.          When he crawls to sideline - we'll pick another guy and run him over.   We'll continue this until they have no players on the field.    I'm not even going to attempt to throw a pass the whole game.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Remind me not to get on your bad side  


But good job on kicking their ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

That's awesome YM! I wanna be on YOUR team


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sure we could field a good IM Team


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

2/1/05

*SHOULDERS*

* 10 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*Standing MP*
115 x 10
115 x 8 
115 x 7

*Shrugs*
225 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 8
275 x 7

*Side Raises*
30 x 15
30 x 11
30 x 8

*Front Raises*
30 x 12
30 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 7
35 x 6
*
ABS*

*Leg Lifts*
30 
25

*Hanging Knee Raises*
10
10
*
Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 15
150 x 15


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you rub the loss in their face?  What a bunch of assholes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

Bet the shoulders were burning after that wo .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you rub the loss in their face?  What a bunch of assholes.



They knew they got their ass whipped.....The best part was they were all cocky at the beginning of the game because their record was 3 - 0.    Not any more


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Bet the shoulders were burning after that wo .



It was a good workout.   I am devoting a day to only shoulders since I think they are my weakest muscle group.    I won't be saying that in 2 months


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

2/2/05

*LEGS*

I skipped squats this week to see if the pain in my right knee subsides.   I did leg press instead.   I haven't done leg presses in a while.   I didn't feel any pain but when I got to 12 plates I knew I was pushing the limit.


* 10 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*LEG PRESS*
8   (45's) x 8
10 (45's) x 8
12 (45's) x 8
8   (45's) x 20     This was the best set.

*SLDL*
225 x 5
315 x 3
315 x 2
315 x 3

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 6
315 x 3 (*lost grip)
315 x 7 (I used straps for this one.  My grip was gone by the time I got here.)

*Single leg curl*
90 x 10

*Lunges holding 60 lb dumbells*
120 x 12
120 x 10

*ABS*

*Hanging Knee Raises*
12

*Swiss ball crunch holding 25lb plate*
25
25

*Seated twists using a 12lb bar*
50

*Side Planks*
30 second holds (each side)
30 second holds (each side)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)

Looking strong as always.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice wo YM ! 

I wish I was coordinated enough to do lunges   I almost fall over all the time, no balance .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looking strong as always.



  Thanks Jersey

GW -  I think you'll be alright to do lunges       They really hit my glutes!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice

I Prefer the feel of High Reps on the Leg press as well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> I Prefer the feel of High Reps on the Leg press as well



My legs aren't too sore today        I did stretch for about 10 minutes  after I worked out (which I never do but should start).   

It's probably a good thing since I plan on playing basketball today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice w/o YM. Are those plates total or on each side for the leg press? And I can't do lunges either, I always fall over LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

G'luck with the BBall game Bro


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM. Are those plates total or on each side for the leg press? And I can't do lunges either, I always fall over LOL



 Total.    I wish I could press 24 plates        I think you and GW need to work on your balance


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'luck with the BBall game Bro



Thanks ....
It's just 'pick up' ball.   I wanted to add more cardio to my weekly program along with adding some exercises to work on my foot speed so basketball seemed like the most fun


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

Where do you play pick up at 

I'd kill to get into an indoor soccer league (if I had time).  That's some killer cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Where do you play pick up at
> 
> I'd kill to get into an indoor soccer league (if I had time).  That's some killer cardio.



I play at Lifetime Fitness (my normal gym).   They have two full courts.   Mondays, Tuesdays and Saturday's are pretty packed so I try to play on Thursday when it's not so crowded.   Plus a couple of my buddies meet me up there.   It's much more fun to play ball with guys that you know.

You should check into Shelby Soccer City.   I think they have open soccer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Total.    I wish I could press 24 plates        I think you and GW need to work on your balance


I do, can't tell you how many times I've fallen off the treadmill LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You should check into Shelby Soccer City. I think they have open soccer.


You mean total soccer on Utica road?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

Great workouts as always in here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You mean total soccer on Utica road?



Yeah.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Great workouts as always in here.



Hey Stranger......How's it going NT??   I haven't seen you in a long time


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah.


used to play there.  No time anymore


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> used to play there.  No time anymore



   Everyone has 24 hours per day .... I guess it's just not a PRIORTY anymore


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Everyone has 24 hours per day .... I guess it's just not a PRIORTY anymore


I spend 1/6th of my day driving


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I spend 1/6th of my day driving



That sucks....I thought 2 hours  was bad but you are driving 4 hours a day...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

2/3/05

*BASKETBALL AND ARMS*
* Damn it - I rolled my ankle playing ball.   I got three games in before I hit the weights.   I iced my ankle for a 1/2 hour and took some naproxen that I had laying around.    Hopefully it's not too bad.    

*ARMS*

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 12
115 x 7
115 x 8

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 11

*DB Curl*
45 x 15
45 x 10
45 x 8

*CG Smith Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn man.  Sorry to hear that.  Rest that ankle ....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice wo  YM  

Which ankle ? First the knee now the ankle , be careful !


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Bummer


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo  YM
> 
> Which ankle ? First the knee now the ankle , be careful !



Left ankle........Right knee.     Oh well - it's part of sports       Tomorrow's an off day then Back and Chest on Saturday.

My ankle isn't too bad.  I've iced it twice tonight and taken some anti-inflam's.  I'm going to sleep with it up on a pillow to keep the swelling down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice w/o! Take care of yourself.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2005)

2/5/05

I just pulled an All-Nighter (for work).   I worked a normal day yesterday then we had to upgrade some systems at night.   I worked from 7PM - 5:30 AM - took a two hour break - then continued from 7:30AM - 11AM today.     Thankfully - I got everything to work...............I have a STATUS conference call at noon then I'm crashing for a couple hours........ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I plan on doing Back and Chest later this evening.

My ankle is still pretty swollen but there isn't a lot of pain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Gotta love the all nighters


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2005)

Damn bro, that's more then an all nighter!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn bro, that's more then an all nighter!



NO shit.....I forgot that I had another thing to do this morning at 10am.    This should be a piece of cake (15 minutes).

I get to do the upgrade of another system next weekend (I think I can shave a good 7 hours off of it now that I know how this damn software works).   I tested most of the upgrade .... Being in computer business - you know it's tough to get the exact type of environment to test in that matches your production environment.     



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gotta love the all nighters



I don't


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2005)

2/6/05
*
CHEST and BACK*

*My ankle feels fine.  It's still a little swollen but NBD.   Today's workout felt pretty good although my numbers on pullups and dips were down with the heavier weight.   I didn't feel any pain in my shoulder doing DB press so things have hopefully healed up.   The deads were good.    I need to work on my left arm doing DB rows.   It seems like there has been a 3 rep difference b/w arms since I can remember.....


*Weighted Pullups*
bw +55 x 7
bw +65 x 3 |dropset| bw x 9

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 7
95 x 6

*Deadlift*
315 x 11
405 x 1
225 x 20

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 2 | dropset | bw x 10   *not sure why I only got 2   
bw +45 x 10 | dropset | bw x 4

*DB Row*
140 x 10 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm
140 x 10 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm

*HS Incline Bench*
240 x 7 (RP)
190 x 12 (RP)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice w/o YM! How did you add on 1lb to that 400lb Dead?!?  And good job on that! Maybe for the DB Row and other arm iso exercises you should start with the left arm and not exceed the number of reps you get with right. That's what I do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM! How did you add on 1lb to that 400lb Dead?!?  And good job on that! Maybe for the DB Row and other arm iso exercises you should start with the left arm and not exceed the number of reps you get with right. That's what I do



Damn typos (it's fixed).

Good idea.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2005)

My chest hasn't been this sore in a long time.   I think it was the RP sets at the end       

I have a double header football game tonight.    Unfortunately we still have 4 guys out of commission.    At least we should have 8-9 guys for the game.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll play


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/6/05
> 
> *Weighted Pullups*
> bw +55 x 7
> ...


Awesome wo YM, as usual.  Nice DB inclines. And those deads, damn.  .  Your HS inclines are moving right up too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

*LUKE * - I'll keep you in mind if we get short on guys  

*JERSEY * -  I just started to do inclines after a 4 month layoff from doing any DB Press movement.   I hope to get back to the 110's in the next 4-5 weeks.

*FEBRUARY 7, 2005*

Football Double Header

*GAME 1*
It was the hardest hitting game that we have ever played in 5 years.    The team we played was very organized.   They have over 20 guys on their team and they travel all over the country competing in several tournaments.    We were up for the challenge.   We haven't played these guys in three years.    I ended up on my ass all night long.   They were blitzing three guys on just about every play.    In this league, it's legal to lower your shoulder and hit the guy when you are pulling their flag.    Most flag football leagues don't allow the type of physical play.   I had guys wrapped around me on just about every play.   It was fun to play.     This was probably my best game considering the competition.    I think I tossed 5 TD's, had 1 INT, 4 or 5 sacks and kicked 2 fields goals (which is very odd).    These were my first field goal attempts ever - in a game.   The first one was a 30 yarder and the second was about 20.   We ended up winning by 8 points.   We were up by 16 with 1:30 to go.    They score with under a minute to go but had no timeouts so we just kneed the ball to secure the victory  

*Game 2*
This team is not nearly as good but they made it a game.   We ended up winning by 8 points.    I think our guys were pretty tired but we sucked it up to get the win.    I think that makes it 22 wins in a row  

I normally don't remember too many plays from the game but this one was my favorite.   I was getting pounded in the first game at quarterback - just taking hits left and right and I had about enough.   I play middle linebacker on defense so I was looking for an unexpected receiver to come across the middle so I could take a little aggression out on.   That never happened but on one play their receiver broke our coverage was heading down the sideline to score - running full speed.     I was on the other side of the field and took the appropriate cut off angle.    I hit him as hard as I could just under his shoulder (  ) which knocked him off his feet and into the sidelines about 8 feet.    I got a penalty for unnessesary roughness.    It was worth it  

God I love football!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

2/8/05

*SHOULDERS*

* 7 minutes on the treadmill to warmup.   I'm pretty sore today from last night.

*Standing MP*
115 x 11
115 x 7
115 x 7
*
Shrugs*
225 x 10
275 x 15
275 x 12
275 x 12

*Side Raises*
30 x 15
30 x 10

*Front Raises*
30 x 12

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 8
35 x 7

*HS Shoulder Press*
190 x 12 (RP) * This was a nice "finisher" for shoulders


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like you have the BEST team.. Why dont you guys travel?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice wo YM !  


Thats a lot of shruggin'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have the BEST team.. Why dont you guys travel?



There's not a lot of 7 on 7 indoor tournaments.  We have one coming up in March.   We played in an outdoor 7 on 7 tournament in November and went 3 -1.   We need 5 or 6 more guys.   The tourmaments are set up where you play 3 games on Saturday.   Based on your record - if you make it to Sunday you play a single elimination tournament.    By Sunday our guys were worn down from the day before and we lost our first game after going 3 - 0 the day before.   I'm in the process of recruiting some new players.

We have played in two 8 on 8 tournaments but we didn't do very well.    One was in Detroit and one was in Cleveland.   It's a larger field and we weren't prepared to play in the snow.     I prefer to play indoors since our team is base on speed and our running game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of shruggin'



   I like devoting one day to shoulders ONLY


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats C, sounds like you played an awesome game man.  Oh and your workout looked good too .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats C, sounds like you played an awesome game man.  Oh and your workout looked good too .



  Thanks Jersey.

I'm pretty geeked.....We just booked a 10 day vacation to Maui  in March


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice w/o YM.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2005)

Maui Eh! Lucky Bastard

Make my Sarasota Trip look like Chumps 

I'd Play football, but I am slow and Fat  and live 4 hours away


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Maui Eh! Lucky Bastard
> 
> Make my Sarasota Trip look like Chumps
> 
> I'd Play football, but I am slow and Fat  and live 4 hours away



Slow and Fat ??          Riiiiiiiiiiiight!!     You can't be slow and fat if you play hockey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2005)

2/9/05
*
ARMS*

*Short intense 45 minute workout.

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 5
125 x 3
115 x 8
115 x 7

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 15
150 x 10
150 x 9

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 11
45 x 8
45 x 5  

*CG Smith Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 6

*ABS
*
*Swiss Ball Crunch with 25lb*
25
20

*Leg Lifts*
25
20

*Knee Raises*
15


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

NICE curls! 125 DAMN!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NICE curls! 125 DAMN!



Thanks     I'd rather get 115 for 8 though so I dropped the weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome stuff man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff man!






2/10/05

*OFF DAY*

Took the dog for a 1/2 hour walk, sat in the hot tub then iced my ankle.

Tonight is another "upgrade night" for work.   Hopefully I can get it done in about 8 hours rather than the 19 hours it took last weekend       I should get the system around 8 PM.    

I'm going to try and get to the gym this afternoon for a Chest and Back workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those ARE some great curls YM. Very impressive. How's the ankle doing? Good luck with this upgrade


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Those ARE some great curls YM. Very impressive. How's the ankle doing? Good luck with this upgrade



Thanks man     My ankle is fine - just a little swollen - but NBD.

2/11/05

*Chest and Back*

* I skipped Deads today since I plan on doing Legs tomorrow.  My workouts  kinda got screwed up this week since I didn't want to do my leg workout on a "bum" ankle.    I normally like to spread my Back and Leg workout as far apart as possible.   Oh well....

*WEIGHTED PULLUPS*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7

*DIPS*
bw +45 x 8
bw +90 x 3 |dropset| bw x 7 * I used to do sets of 6 with 90   
bw +90 x 3 |dropset| bw x 7
*
ROW*
230 x 8
220 x 9

*DB INCLINE PRESS*
95 x 4  * these are down too ...

*HS INCLINE PRESS*
280 X 3
300 X 2 * I haven't done 300 in a while  
190 X 15 *RP SET

*WEIGHTED CHINS*
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 5


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn YM, that looks like a good w/o!  300 on Incline HS!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice wo YM  

*300  *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM
> 
> *300  *



   I'm trying to get to "JERSEY's #'s "


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get to "JERSEY's #'s "


i was going to mention that but didn't want to scare him . LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> i was going to mention that but didn't want to scare him . LOL



   He has nothin' to be scared of


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2005)

2/12/05

*LEGS*

* I tried SPLIT SQUATS for a change of pace.....oooooh - they felt good.

*Speed Squat*
135 x 15

*Split Squat*
135 x 10 (each leg)
135 x 10 (each leg)

*Squat * 
135 x 20 * these were a lot harder after doing the split squats.

*SLDL*
225 x 4
295 x 4
225 x 10

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 7
315 x 6 

*Single leg curl*
95 x 10

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 25


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

Workouts look solid YM! Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice job on the HS incline, and everything else for that matter .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice job on the HS incline, and everything else for that matter .




Thanks Jersey.....I'm just chillin' tonight.....I think I need a good nights rest  

*MONSTAR - * 

Hey Man ... good to see you stop by.   Looks like you are back into the swing of things.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

2/13/05  

30 minute walk

2/14/05
*
Football Game*

We played another good travelling team last night.   They had a tough rush which made it hard to run on these guys so we did a lot of screen plays and linemen release plays.    We pulled it out in the last four seconds with a 30 yard field goal.    I missed a FG in the first half (horribly).    I snubbed it.    Oh well - I hit the one we needed.    Overall - our team played a great game.  Everyone made big plays.   Unfortunately we got burnt deep 3 times.   We are still trying to break in one of the DB's.   Our best DB didn't show up           which makes it hard on some guys that do a lot of running on offense and defense.

Today is supposed to be BACK/Bi's but I may switch to CHEST/Tri's so I can get a little rest since I want to deadlift as part of my back day.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Did you win?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

I wish there were some sports around here I could do, or at least have the time for. Sounds like you have such a fun time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you win?



   Yes.   It was a tie game until I hit a field goal with 4 seconds to go.
They got the ball with 4 seconds left but on the ensuing play - they snapped the ball over the quarterback's head into the end zone which gave us a safety.  So the final score was 24 - 19.


*ROCK *  
-  I love to play competitive sports!!     There are leagues all over the country.    There is a very competitive league in the Maryland/DC Area.    It's an 8 on 8 league.    Check out www.usftl.com for more info.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

2/15/05
*
CHEST/TRIS*

*HS Incline Press*
300 x 5
320 x 2
300 x 3
190 x 15

* I was very happy with my numbers on the HS Incline Press but the rest of my workout was down a bit but still respectable (for me)   

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 3
4 plates x 3

*Lying Extentions*
20
15

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
15
11

*CG Bosu Ball Pushups*
14


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *HS Incline Press*
> 300 x 5
> 320 x 2
> 300 x 3
> 190 x 15



You GO boy!  Nice .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You GO boy!  Nice .



   I'm working on it!!!    I just have to keep looking at your journal   


*UPDATE:*
I weighed in at 185 this morning.   I don't want to get much lighter.   My waist line has shrunk about 3/4 of an inch over the past couple weeks which has been my goal.   I'd like to drop another 3/4" or so - which would put me at 33" at the largest part around my waist (by my belly button).   I've cut my calories to about 2500/day with 2 or 3 cheat meals during the week.   I definately reduced my alcohol consumption too.    I didn't drink a drop last weekend.    I normally only have a couple drinks once a week.    I think my weight will go up a couple pounds by the end of the week since I have a night out with the guys tomorrow and a wedding on Saturday  

Today is Back and Bis.   I'm feeling pretty good today since I got a good nights sleep after soaking in the hot tub.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You GO boy! Nice .


LOL , nice job YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL , nice job YM



I'm trying to keep up with the pack  

2/16/05

*BACK/Bis*

* I got a really good BACK workout but by the time I hit my biceps I was dead.......

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 7
bw +70 x 4
bw +45 x 7

*Trap Bar Deads*
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 8
455 x 1
315 x 15

*DB Row*
140 x 11 Right | 7 Left
140 x 10 Right | 7 Left

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 4 | dropset | bw x 4  * these are much harder here than at the beginning of my workout.

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 10
95 x 9
95 x 5 * My tank was on empty .........

*ABS*
*
Swiss ball Crunch*
11 lb medicine ball x 30 
25 lb weight x 20
*
Knee Raises*
15
15


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Look at those deads !  If I tried that I'd be mopping up internal organs for a week !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Same here!  315 x 15... YOU da man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Look at those deads !  If I tried that I'd be mopping up internal organs for a week !!!



   Right!!    I was psyched about how well the deads went.


*JERSEY - *    ......   Thanks man...     Tomorrow is an off day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great w/o YM, those deads are insane. How do you keep from chucking?! LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2005)

*2/17/05*

30 minute walk

*2/18/05*

30 minute walk
*
2/19/05*

30 minute walk

*LEGS &
SHOULDERS*

*Squat*
225 x 10
225 x 10
* Right knee still has some pain.

*SLDL * 
225 x 10
275 x 5
295 x 3

*DB Lunge*
60 lb dumbells x 10 (each leg)
60 lb dumbells x 10

Machine Leg Press
300 x 12

*Upright Row / Standing Press* (superset)
95 x 10
115 x 6
115 x 6
95 x 9

*HS Shoulder Press*
190 x 9
190 x 8

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 11
35 x 8

*HS Shrug * 
240 x 10
240 x 10 
240 x 10


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice wo YM  




> *Squat
> *225 x 10
> 225 x 10
> * Right knee still has some pain.


Should you be working squats if you still have pain when doing them ?  Guess you don't know until you try , right ?  Just asking since next sunday I start back up with legs and wonder if I should do squats if my left knee says "ouch"  It will be like 3 to 4 weeks since I hurt it.  Hmmmmmm what kind of "rehab" could I do ? Hmmmm . LOL

Somebody has been doing a lot of walking .


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice w/o YM!  Be careful with that knee!

Gary- No, don't do squats if your knee still hurts. Are you using Ice on it?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM!  Be careful with that knee!
> 
> Gary- No, don't do squats if your knee still hurts. Are you using Ice on it?


haven't for a couple of days .  I can tell its better just from day  to day stuff but was wondering if I could do  something light. squats? leg extensions ? riding the bike doesn't bother it but I didn't use much resistance on the bike when i did it .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> haven't for a couple of days .  I can tell its better just from day  to day stuff but was wondering if I could do  something light. squats? leg extensions ? riding the bike doesn't bother it but I didn't use much resistance on the bike when i did it .



I'm the last person to give advise about lifting/playing while injured.   I've done that my whole life.   

*2/20/05*
30 minutes of skating on the lake.

*2/21/05*

Tonight is football night.       Speaking of football - I watched Friday Night Lights on Friday.     That movie totally brought out tons of old memories considering I was a senior in high school in 1988 (that's when the movie was based).    I thought it was a great movie.   Not as good as Remember the Titans but still a good flick.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2005)

Good luck tonight YM!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Remember the Titans is the best football movie I have ever seen.  He doesnt need luck JD!  Im beginning to think no one can beat them..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2005)

Jersey said:
			
		

> Good luck tonight YM!




Thanks     We rolled 'em pretty good:   32 -12.




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Remember the Titans is the best football movie I have ever seen.  He doesnt need luck JD!  Im beginning to think no one can beat them..



We are tough to beat when we are on our game and healthy.   We had one of our big guys return (at least for the first half) to get some playing time.  He's been out for 5 games.   He played pretty well.   Unfortunately one of our DB/WR's found out he cracked two ribs last game so he's out for a couple weeks.   The good news is - one of our players brought a buddy along last night.   He's fast and knows the game.   He actually caught a TD and ran one in last night off an option play.    He'll definately be an asset to the team.  

With last night victory we clinched first place in the league.   We get $225 toward our next tournament paid by this league.   If we win the playoffs (which is in two weeks) we get the other half ($225) paid by this league.

The Michigan State Championship tournament is 4/23-24th.   So we are trying to beef up our team with an extra 6 guys.    I have three real good WR's and one defense lineman lined up.
............

Today will be PUSH DAY since I'm only hitting the gym three days this week.   I'm heading up to Central Michigan University Saturday night for a Fraternity Alumni Party.......I probably won't feel too good on Sunday


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks     We rolled 'em pretty good:   32 -12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the Victory.  I think we get a couple hundred bills if we win our league should be interesting.

Frat party sounds like a blast


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2005)

2/22/05

Chest/Tris



I worked out with a friend of mine today so I mixed up some different exercises.   The RI's were short (just enough time for him to do his set).   This was about a 45 minute workout.

*Bench*
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 4

*Incline DB*
95 x 5
85 x 7
95 x 3
*
Dips*
14
10
9

*Cable Fly*
60 x 15
*
Lying extentions (superset) Medicine Ball Pushups*
15 / 4
15 / 3
15 / 2
* Damn - the MB Pushups were tough after the extentions.

*Single Arm Reverse Push Down*
55 x 10
55 x 8
55 x 5

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 25lb*
15
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2005)

2/23/05

*Man - the gym was packed today     I decided not to do any "weighted exercises".   I was real happy with my deads ( I used straps today ).    I'm taking tomorrow OFF.   Then shoulders and legs on Friday.

*Back/Bis*
*
Pullups*
14
10

*Wide Grip Supinated Pullups*
8
7

*Deads*
225 x 22
315 x 8
315 x 9

*DB Row*
140 x 11 Right | 7 Left
140 x 8 Right | 7 Left
*
Chinups*
10
7

*Straight Bar Curl*
80 x 10
80 x 8

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 15
150 x 15

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 25lbs*
15
15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2005)

CONGRATS on the victory YM!  Yeah, Pre is right.  If you guys are healthly sounds like you can beat anyone.

Workouts are on point as usual C


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice wo YM !  


140 on db rows !!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Yea, thats pretty insane.  Maybe start with your week arm next time, and just match with your right.  Unless symmetry isn't an issue


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great w/o YM. Are you just sick to keep doing high reps on deads? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> CONGRATS on the victory YM!  Yeah, Pre is right.  If you guys are healthly sounds like you can beat anyone.
> 
> Workouts are on point as usual C




*JERSEY* -  ...  That's the key - STAY HEALTHY!! -  

*GW * - Thanks - I've been stuck on 140 with the same reps for quite some time....Normally 10 or 11 on my right side and 7 or 8 on my left.

*PM * - I've tried starting with my left but it doesn't seem to affect my reps....       BTW - the deads were REGULAR not Trap Bar for this workout       I hope these ones count    

*ROCK -*  Since I'm not doing High Rep Squats I figured High Rep Deads are the next best thing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

I saw you finally cought that in JD's journal 

I mean just do reps with the left arm first, whatever you fail at, then just do that with the right.. and not go over.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I saw you finally cought that in JD's journal
> 
> I mean just do reps with the left arm first, whatever you fail at, then just do that with the right.. and not go over.



Gotcha   

*2/24/05*

45 minute Walk through the woods


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2005)

2/25/05


*
LEGS &
SHOULDERS*

* Tough workout.  I worked out with a friend of mine today so I did a couple different exercises.   I'm taking Sat and Sunday off.    Then it's Football on Monday.

*Standing Press* 
95 x 12
115 x 9
115 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 11
115 x 11

*Side Raise*
30 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 8 (real slow)

*
Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 10
35 x 9
35 x 8

*Sumo Style Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 5
315 x 8 (straps)
225 x 20

*Split Squat*
*These really work your balance and quads.
135 x 10
135 x 10
145 x 10

*Seated Leg Curls*
195 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 11


*ABS*

3 sets of Leg lifts supersetted with crunches


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice YM!  What's split squats? Same as Lunges?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice YM!  What's split squats? Same as Lunges?



Yeah........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

You ok man? Not like you to not post for a few days...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

He had a footbal game today.. hopefully he isnt injured.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You ok man? Not like you to not post for a few days...



Thanks for noticing Jersey        I'm fine.    I took Saturday and Sunday off from the gym.   I got a good hour hike in the woods on Sunday.

*PM - * PM's right.   I just got done playing ball tonight.   I'm icing my knee right now.  I've had some "issues" with it lately.   Yes - we won     That makes it 25 games in a row.  

I'm doing an "UPPER" workout tomorrow then a "LOWER" workout on Wednesday then I'm on vacation for 4 days.   I'm heading to Tampa with my wife.       We are supposed to get 3-4 inches of snow tonight then another 3 inches tomorrow (damn Winter!!)

I'll check your journals tomorrow....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome back.  Congrats on the win  and enjoy the vacation !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks GW....

Man - my knee is frickin' sore.    I iced it again yesterday and took two doses of 800 mg of ibuprophen.   Yesterday I took a "rest day" since I worked from home.    It feels better today.   I still can't run but at least I'm able to walk.    It's sore on the bottom part of my knee cap when I push on it (or when I walk down a set of stairs).    I hope it heals up by next Monday.   We have our playoff games.    I'm going to do an UPPER BODY workout today then I'm off the the Sunshine State for 4 days.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

I see you're still kicking a$$ at football.  
How is your bball team doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I see you're still kicking a$$ at football.
> How is your bball team doing?



Hey Stranger....How's it going ??    Are you still working on the heavy chins and dips ???

I'm not playing on a bball team this year - just Football.    I've only played bball about 10 times in last 4-5 months.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

> Upright Row
> 115 x 12
> 115 x 11
> 115 x 11



Beast.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Stranger....How's it going ??    Are you still working on the heavy chins and dips ???
> 
> I'm not playing on a bball team this year - just Football.    I've only played bball about 10 times in last 4-5 months.



Things are all good.  Nope, haven't put much effort into going any further than the 1 rep 3 plates on the pullups.  I actually let the weightlifting slide most of December.  Been back since January and found that I am ready to topple the 165lb mark   Other than that, not much else is happening.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

*LW* - Welcome back .......    

*NT* - 165 !!     Too many beers     or too cold to go outside (or a little of both ???)   

LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

March 2, 2005

*UPPER BODY*

* Killer workout today.   I did a bunch of Rest Pause sets and Dropsets.   I dropped the weight a little bit and I really focused on my form today. I'm officially on vacation until Monday.  Bye Bye Michigan.....Florida here I come  



*HS Incline Press* 
290 x 8
290 x 5

*Pullups * 
bw +45 x 11 RP | dropset | bw x 5

*Weighted dips * 
bw +45 x 12 RP 

*Cable Rows*
210 x 13

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 20 RP

*Weighted Chins* 
bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 5

*Side Raise*
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Smith CG Bench press * 
4 plates x 9 RP
*
Upright Row* 
115 x 17 RP

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 14 RP

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press * 
150 x 15

*Standing Military Press* * I did an extra set of these since I need to work on my shoulders.
95 x 14

*ABS*
*
Knee Raises*
20

*Leg Lifts*
20

*Swiss Ball Crunch with 10 lb medicine ball*
15
15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *HS Incline Press*
> 290 x 8
> 290 x 5


   Yes....

Have fun in Florida YM!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

I wish I could say 'bye bye michigan'

aren't you gonna miss our lovely roads?  They're all nice and smooth


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Those were dropped weights ?!  Nice ! Enjoy Fla.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

Have Fun in FLA.  Lucky Bastard

Only 3 more weeks till the Wife and I head down to Sarasota


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great w/o YM. Have a great vacation


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey guys

I'm back from vacation.   Tampa was warm and sunny.   We had a relaxing vacation filled with lots of good food and drinks (and no workouts) so I'm ready to hit the gym.
*
FOOTBALL*

Well, we had a good run.   We won 25 games in a row.  We've won every week since September 18.   We finally lost last night in the championship game.   A guy made a 49 yard field goal with no time on the clock to beat us 23 - 20.    I was a very physical two games.   I got a nice "shiner" this morning from a random elbow.     My knee feels much better today.     I popped a bunch of ibuprophen before the game and rubbed on some DMSO.   DMSO is a topical anti-inflamatory and pain reducer.  

*GYM*

I'm going to try some full body and upper/lower split routines for a about 3 weeks before I come up with something new for April.

Time to get to work.....


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Shitty news about the Game 

Welcome Back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shitty news about the Game
> 
> Welcome Back



Thanks...looks like your doing well in Hockey       I have a lot of catching up to do reading everyones journals.     You'll definately have a good time in Sarasota on your vacation.   Definately checkout Siesta Keys.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

*Full Body Workout #1*

3/7/05

Lifetime Fitness opened up a new club closer to my house.   They changed up some of the equipment.   I like the equipment at the other LTF better....oh well - I'll adjust.   I tried to squat but my knee is still #$%^&* up.   I did Sumo Style Deads instead of Squats.   I also stopped using straps for all my exercises.

*Sumo Style Deadlifts* 
315 x 10
315 x 9

*HS Incline Press*  (new machine) * I like the old machine better
240 x 3
200 x 8
200 x 6

*Weighted Pullups* 
bw +45 x 6 | dropset | bw x 5
bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4

*SLDL * 
225 x 10
275 x 4

*Cable Low Rows* * new machine
150 x 13

*T-bar Row*
90 x 17

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
95 x 21 RP

*Smith CG Bench press * * New machine
4 plates x 10 RP

*Upright Row * 
115 x 12

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 10


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn, full body workout now YM? How's that treating you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn, full body workout now YM? How's that treating you?



Just started it today....I did an upper/lower split last week.   I'm going to try two full body workouts (Tuesday and Saturday) a week along with one day of football and one day of either plyometrics or basketball.  This will allow me to take a couple days off from the gym per week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Great w/o buddy! Sorry about the knee, take it easy!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

How could you lose the game?!  Your supposed to be the best there is! 

Has the DMSO made your breath stink yet? lol


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn YM, 
that had to suck !  Last minute field goal , Damn !!

Nice wo though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Well shit bro, I for one am proud of you and your team.  Awesome you guys made it that far, and the game could have easily gone either way.  Rest that knee, but you know this stuff... you get injured and rehab all the time .

Siesta Key!  Now your talking.  My Mom & Dad live in Bradenton, just north of Sarasota.  I know all about Siesta Key. Ever notice when you drive around the island that it's not usual to see an ultra expensive home located next to a run down, trashy looking house?  That's very strange.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2005)

*ROCK* -  I'm alright....just a little sore.  No big deal  

*GW* -  That did suck losing by a field goal      We beat that team twice this season.

*PM * -    I sense a little sarcasm (you bastard)      DMSO smells a little like garlic but IT WORKS!!!  

*Jersey * -Thanks man!  We have the State Championship coming up on April 30th.   

I was just in Bradenton last weekend.    My grandmother lives off of 44th and 9th.    Have you ever been to the Rod and Reel?   It's a restuarant on Anna Maria Island.    That place is great.   It's at the end of the pier that extends about 100 yards into the ocean.   There are always dolphins swimming around.

We saw tons of places like you described.   A shack next to a mansion....Soon - they'll all be mansions.....


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

I"m interested to see how the full body w/o's treat ya 

have a great day YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I"m interested to see how the full body w/o's treat ya
> 
> have a great day YM!



Thanks Luke - I'm not sure how long I'm going to do them but it's a nice change of pace from the conventional body part split or PUSH/PULL/LEGS.   The biggest drawback is taking 3-4 days off in between.   It's good for those "busy weeks" when you can only dedicate two days to the gym.    I've been watching P-Funk's Journal.    I like the upper/lower split concept.   I did that last week and enjoyed it.   The nice part about splitting your workout in a upper/lower format is you can go on back to back days.

How's your lifting going ???


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks Luke - I'm not sure how long I'm going to do them but it's a nice change of pace from the conventional body part split or PUSH/PULL/LEGS.   The biggest drawback is taking 3-4 days off in between.   It's good for those "busy weeks" when you can only dedicate two days to the gym.    I've been watching P-Funk's Journal.    I like the upper/lower split concept.   I did that last week and enjoyed it.   The nice part about splitting your workout in a upper/lower format is you can go on back to back days.
> 
> How's your lifting going ???




I haven't been sleeping enough, but outside of that; my lifting has been GREAT


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was just in Bradenton last weekend.    My grandmother lives off of 44th and 9th.    Have you ever been to the Rod and Reel?   It's a restuarant on Anna Maria Island.    That place is great.   It's at the end of the pier that extends about 100 yards into the ocean.   There are always dolphins swimming around.


No kidding?!  They live on 75th and 11th, right off of Manatee Avenue.  I looked at a map, they are very close.  I know Anna Marie Island well.  Most of the time we go down, my Dad takes the wife, kids and I fishing on that pier. Yep, plenty of dolphins and pelicans .  The last time I was there, that restaurant was called the Anna Marie Island Oyster Bar.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> No kidding?!  They live on 75th and 11th, right off of Manatee Avenue.  I looked at a map, they are very close.  I know Anna Marie Island well.  Most of the time we go down, my Dad takes the wife, kids and I fishing on that pier. Yep, plenty of dolphins and pelicans .  The last time I was there, that restaurant was called the Anna Marie Island Oyster Bar.



Small world !!        It's definitely a fun place !


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows it goin? Hope the knees alright   Full body W/O's huh! They can be a killer, good luck, will be keeping up with you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, hows it goin? Hope the knees alright   Full body W/O's huh! They can be a killer, good luck, will be keeping up with you



I'm alright    Good to see you around


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

3/10/05

*Upper Body Workout*

I played two games of 5 on 5 bball to warmup.   Man was I sucking wind.   I haven't play ball in a while       Football and basketball are a lot different    

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*HS Incline Press*
280 x 10 RP
280 x 10 RP

*DB Row * (Straps - This is the only exercise were I'm using straps)
140 x 10 Right | 9 Left
140 x 10 Right | 8 Left

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 4

*Upright Row*
115 x 15
115 x 9

*Side Raises*
20 x 12
20 x 12

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 8
100 x 4 

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 15
150 x 11


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice wo YM,


looks like the straps got ya a couple extra reps on db rows


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM,
> 
> 
> looks like the straps got ya a couple extra reps on db rows



   You're right about that  !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Small world !!        It's definitely a fun place !


Yes it is bro!  As usual, an awesome wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yes it is bro!  As usual, an awesome wo



Thanks Jersey


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, GREAT lokin W/O!!! Killer chins (I'm a weakling on those) and awesome Rows!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, GREAT lokin W/O!!! Killer chins (I'm a weakling on those) and awesome Rows!!!



  Thanks AA!!    I looked at your journal - you are far from weak


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm always trying new splits..........Has anyone tried a split like this ???

Day 1
*UPPER #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)*
HS Incline Bench
Dip 
Fly
CG Press

DB Row
T-Bar Row
Cable Row
Reverse Fly

Day 2
*LOWER #1 (Quad Dominated)*
Squat
Lunge
Extention
Press
Bosu Ball Squat
Toe Squat

Day 3 OFF

Day 4
*UPPER #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)*
MP Press
Front/side Raise
Upright Row
Shrug

Pullup
Chinup
Supinate Grip

Day 5
*LOWER #2 (Hip Dominated)*
Sumo Style
SLDL
Deadlift
Leg Curl
Swiss Ball Ham Curl

Day 6 and 7 OFF

Comments ???   Results ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

It's funny, I was just thinking about trying some push/pull workouts myself.  Haven't really thought it thru yet.  You know me though, I'd use less movements.  Would you do all of these, or you just have some of exercises you'd like to rotate?  For example, on day 5 are you planning doing sumo deads, SLDL's and regular deads in the some session or rotating among those?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

yeah, I train like that a lot actually when I braek up upper and lower splits.  that is an awesome way to do it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It's funny, I was just thinking about trying some push/pull workouts myself.  Haven't really thought it thru yet.  You know me though, I'd use less movements.  Would you do all of these, or you just have some of exercises you'd like to rotate?  For example, on day 5 are you planning doing sumo deads, SLDL's and regular deads in the some session or rotating among those?



You're up early....My dog needed to go out this morning so I'm up too    

Great minds think alike!!  

I will rotate exercises around.    I just put those exercises in there to give you an idea of the TYPE of exercises.   I plan on 10 - 14 sets per workout depending on the muscle group.   I'm heading to the gym in an hour or so.   I'm doing to try DAY 2.     

Our next football game is 3/21 so I can spend an extra day in the gym next week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, I train like that a lot actually when I braek up upper and lower splits.  that is an awesome way to do it.



P - 
I thought you had a some experiences with it.   Any tips or pointers on the number of reps/exercises ??   Anything else ??? 

Thanks....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2005)

3/12/05

*LOWER BODY #1 (Quad Dominated)*
* I shot for about 15 minutes to warmup.   

*Squat*
225 x 12
225 x 13
* These felt OK.   I had a little pain so I widend my stance.

*Uni-lateral Leg Press*
2 plates per leg x 15
3 plates per leg x 15
4 plates per leg x 10
* This was a tough exercise.  It's a new HS machine.   I kept one leg extended while the other one pressed then reversed.

*DB Side Lunge*
55 x 10 (per leg)
55 x 10 (per leg)

*
Smith Machine Toe Squats*
135 x 20
135 x 20

*Bosu Ball Squat*
20 squats
16 squats

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20

**My quads were on fire by the time I was done


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey YM   How wide IS your squat stance?  

Great looking workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey YM   How wide IS your squat stance?
> 
> Great looking workout!



Thanks...Today it was about 16-18 inches (at my heels) with my toes pointed slightly out.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> P -
> I thought you had a some experiences with it.   Any tips or pointers on the number of reps/exercises ??   Anything else ???
> 
> Thanks....




number of sets and reps depends on what your goals are and how well you recover.  It looks like you have a ton of exercises there.  I would just pick a few to work with and use those for a few weeks then switch.  ALso, you can alterante between push and pull instead of doing pushes first and then pulls.
\

for legs you can break it up like that or have a strength and hypertrophy day or a strength and power day.  either way.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Brother, nice lookin W/O!!! I also use a fairly wide stance on squats, just a bit wider than shoulders, toes pointed out just barely. Any norrower, and my knees and hips kill me. Not really sure why, but I found my groove, and I go with it!!!
Keep it up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> number of sets and reps depends on what your goals are and how well you recover.  It looks like you have a ton of exercises there.  I would just pick a few to work with and use those for a few weeks then switch.  ALso, you can alterante between push and pull instead of doing pushes first and then pulls.
> \
> 
> for legs you can break it up like that or have a strength and hypertrophy day or a strength and power day.  either way.



Thanks for the info  

*AA -  * Cool....I'm sure everyone performs exercises just a little bit different than then next guy.    I tell you what .... Those squats kicked my ass....I'm feelin' it today


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice wo YM,

Glad I saw this before I went out to do legs !   Inspiring and informative


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *AA -  * Cool....I'm sure everyone performs exercises just a little bit different than then next guy.    I tell you what .... Those squats kicked my ass....I'm feelin' it today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2005)

> Nice wo YM



Thanks GW!!  


3/13/05


*UPPER BODY #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)*
* My glutes are on fire from yesterdays lower body day.   I shot around for about 15 minutes to try to loosen up.   Today's workout is all VERTICAL pushing and pulling.  It look about an hour.


*Seated MP Press*
85 x 10
105 x 10
125 x 8
145 x 2
* I haven't done seated MP presses in a long time.

*Weighted Pullups*
bw + 45 x 9
bw + 45 x 8

*Side Raises*
20 x 13
20 x 12

*Weighted Chinup*
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 6
*
Upright Row*
115 x 13
115 x 11

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullup*
bw + 45 x 6
bw + 45 x 5

*Shrugs*
275 x 8
275 x 8
* #'s were way done since I didn't use straps  

*Seated Incline Bench DB Curl*
40 x 10
40 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome numbers, especially on the pullups, chinups and shrugs!!! I can't hardly do 1 rep on the pullups and chins. I'm just starting to do those for the first time, so hopefully I will be able to do them down the road.
Your W/O is outstanding Brother, keep it up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking good YM.  I'm with AA, my pull ups and chins suck also.  I had to stop doing them, since those are movements that really stress my elbow.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope someday I can shrug 275 w/o straps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the "props" guys.    I feel good about not using straps anymore (for the most part).   I used straps on DB Rows since I can only hold the dumbell for one or two without 'em but with 'em I can normally get 10 reps.    It felt good to take yesterday off from the gym and football.   I'm donig a lower body workout today focusing on different variations of deadlifts.   I'll  probably do Sumo, SLDL and conventional DL's.   We'll see how the grip holds up today


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

w/o looking as good as always.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup, no straps.. dont you just love it RAW   Nice workout bro!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yup, no straps.. dont you just love it RAW   Nice workout bro!




   It feels good  




			
				NT said:
			
		

> w/o looking as good as always.



Thanks   


3/15/05

Lower Body #2 (Hips and Hams)

*Another good workout without my straps.    My grip is definitely getting stronger although holding 365 was tough.

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
315 x 10
365 x 4
315 x 8


*SLDL*
225 x 11
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Seated Calves*
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Seated Leg Curl*
130 x 10 
130 x 8
130 x 8
* My hammies were on fire by now  

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 20
150 x 20

*Leg Lifts*
10
15


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice wo YM , as always !


> * My glutes are on fire from yesterdays lower body day.


  Reminds me,  you were right about the comment you made on my leg wo the other day.  Still feeling it  and tomorrow is speed/cardio squats


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Great Deads and SLDL's!!! Strapless huh? Awesome job there Brother


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM , as always !
> Reminds me,  you were right about the comment you made on my leg wo the other day.  Still feeling it  and tomorrow is speed/cardio squats




    Good luck   

*AA - *   Strapsless is right!!   PM guilted me into giving up my straps (and I'm glad he did)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

You guys are starting to concern me with all of this 'strapless' talk.  Not that there's anything wrong with that .

Nice deads YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You guys are starting to concern me with all of this 'strapless' talk.  Not that there's anything wrong with that .
> 
> Nice deads YM



   At least I'm not 'topless' at the gym ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2005)

3/16/05

*Horizontal Upper Body*
* All the numbers are a bit off due to different equipment at my new gym.       Oh well - I pushed every set to the max so I got a really good 45 minute workout     I like this new split so far.

*Incline Bench Machine*
3 plates x 14 RP
3 plates x 10 RP

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
125 x 10
125 x 10

*Dips*
16
15 RP
*The first set was easy but second one I had to do a RP set 

*Cable Low Row*
140 x 12
140 x 9

*CG Press*
135 x 12
135 x 11
*
Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 10
35 x 7

*Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 11
72.5 x 8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice workout, do you like the new gym?  Did I miss something, why did you switch?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/16/05
> 
> *Horizontal Upper Body*
> * All the numbers are a bit off due to different equipment at my new gym.       Oh well - I pushed every set to the max so I got a really good 45 minute workout     I like this new split so far.
> ...


Nice Lookin W/O there YM!!! Dips , easy? Oh man, do I have alot of work to do


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice wo YM ,  

I like the mix of exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout, do you like the new gym?  Did I miss something, why did you switch?



I belong to Lifetime Fitness.   They opened up a gym closer to my house.   The new one has different equipment.   They have 6 in Michigan that I can go to (and about 35 across the US).   I'll probably still go to the 'old' one once in a while since it's on my way home from work.

*AA - * I've seen your workouts.....You don't need ANY work  
*
GW - * I like mix of exercises too.   Doing the Horizontal and Vertical movements on different days is a great way to work opposing muscles.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

I wish I could afford lifetime   So many hot chicks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I wish I could afford lifetime   So many hot chicks



    Your right.....My wife goes in the AM - She's damn hot!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your right.....My wife goes in the AM - She's damn hot!!




Does she have any sisters?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Does she have any sisters?



One but she just got married a few months ago.   I'm sure there are plenty of girls in NB - if not starting hanging out in Royal Oak, Ferndale or Pontiac.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

'plenty of girls in New baltimore'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

3/17/05

1 Hour of 3 on 3 basketball


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello YM, hows it goin today? 1 hour, oh man Id be   for sure!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/17/05
> 
> 1 Hour of 3 on 3 basketball





That would be really messed up if you forgot to add the 'basketball'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello YM, hows it goin today? 1 hour, oh man Id be   for sure!!!



Hoops was fun    The gym was pretty dead since it was St. Pat's Day and the NCAA tournament was on .........

*LW - * ........Right


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *LW - * ........Right




g'morning


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> g'morning



Mornin' ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey there YM, what's going on?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there YM, what's going on?



Hey Rock.......Welcome back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2005)

3/18/05

45 Minute Walk

3/19/05

*LOWER BODY #1 (Quad Dominated)*
* I got a great workout in today.   Squats felt good.  I'm starting to get back to my old numbers.   I'm sure next time I'll hit 20 reps.   The one legged Sled really kicked my ass today  

*Squat*
225 x 17
295 x 4
225 x 15

*Leg Press*
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 12
12 plates x 8

*One legged Sled*
6 plates x 10 (each leg)
6 plates x 10 (each leg)
* These were tough  !!!

*Smith Machine Calve Raises*
135 x 20
135 x 20

*Bosu Ball Squat*
20 squats
20 squats

*ABS*
*
Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Dang Brother YM, lookin great there!!! For sure you'll hit 20 next time   Keep it up


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Great w/o! Is the first time doing 1 legged leg press?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

wOw !!   




Nice wo YM !   OOOOOOOOo I remember 1 legged presses ! OUCH !!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 19, 2005)

Impressive W/O ...Good job!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2005)

You WILL be up to your old numbers YM .

If you would, please explain Bosu ball squats?  Thought maybe you could descripe it since my gym is getting them, and thought you could give me a heads up


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

How wide is your Squat man?  Do you use a pad?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You WILL be up to your old numbers YM .
> 
> If you would, please explain Bosu ball squats?  Thought maybe you could descripe it since my gym is getting them, and thought you could give me a heads up




it is like half of a swiss ball and the other half is flat.  you can stand on the ball part or the half part (placing the half ball part on the floor making your surface unstable.).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey guys ..

I just woke up from a nice two hour nap  

*AA -* I got to 24 reps before I had to lay off from squats for a while.  I want to get back to at least 25 reps then start upping the weight.   I love high rep squats.

*Rock and GW -* It wasn't a standard leg press machine (although I've done them in the past).   It was a "sled machine" where you face the machine on an angle and have a pad on each shoulder.   You stand on a platform then bend your off leg to the floor.  Then press up with only the leg on the platform.  It really hits your quads!!   It's more like a deep lunge.

*LiftinBear - *  Thanks.  Welcome to the club.

*Jersey -* It looks like P did a good job explaining the Bosu Ball.   I usually put my arms straight out in front of me and squat ATG.   The first 15 are pretty easy - it's the last 5 reps that get me.      Especially after squating and lunging.     You can also use the Bosu ball for pushups, ab exercises, core exercies - I see people do pretty much any exercise on the ball to build stability.

*Luke -* My stance is just wider than my shoulders.   No pad my man!!   You should need one either - you have big shoulders.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

24.....................25.................    



I'll leave that to you


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Luke -* My stance is just wider than my shoulders.   No pad my man!!   You should need one either - you have big shoulders.




Morning buddy!  


I don't do sqauts anymore   Only front sqauts   (criss cross grip)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2005)

3/20/05

*
UPPER BODY #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)*
*
Weighted Pullups*
bw + 55 x 6
bw + 55 x 5
* I added 10 lbs from last week.   It looks like my reps went down 3.

*Standing MP Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 6

*Side Raises*
20 x 15
20 x 14

*Weighted Chinup*
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 11
115 x 9

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullup*
bw + 45 x 6
bw + 45 x 4

*Shrugs*
275 x 9
275 x 9

*Seated Incline Bench DB Curl*
40 x 8
40 x 6

*30 minute walk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 24.....................25.................
> 
> I'll leave that to you



Thanks     LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Morning buddy!
> 
> 
> I don't do sqauts anymore   Only front sqauts   (criss cross grip)



Why are you only doing front squats ??


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

great pull ups!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great pull ups!!



Thanks P....I'm loving these Push/Pull Vertical and Horizonal days


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

That looks like a pretty exhausting wo YM .    How was it ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Jersey -* It looks like P did a good job explaining the Bosu Ball.   I usually put my arms straight out in front of me and squat ATG.   The first 15 are pretty easy - it's the last 5 reps that get me.


Do you perform these with the flat side down or up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That looks like a pretty exhausting wo YM .    How was it ?



The last two weeks have been really good workouts.   The hardest ones so far is the QUAD day (squats and lunges)   

Football starts tonight.    It was nice to have a break for two weeks.


*JERSEY - * You stand on the flat side so the ball is on the floor.    Let me know how you like BOSU ball squats


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2005)

3/21/04

*Football Game*

20 - 12 Victory :  We started out with only 6 guys against 7 but by the end of the first series we had two more guys show up.   We played pretty sloppy but got the win.

I may take today off since I hit lower body on Saturday and upper on Sunday.  I'll see how my knee is feeling later today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats on the win YM!  

Yeah, looks like I'm going to be doing alot of 'legs' in the future.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats on the win YM!
> 
> Yeah, looks like I'm going to be doing alot of 'legs' in the future.



Thanks.     I saw the info in your journal.  That sucks.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2005)

3/22/05

*Lower Body #2 (Hips and Hams)*

*I should've called it "deadlift day"      I'm was very happy with the lifts today.   My forearms gave away before my lower body did but I'm still happy with the progress (and not using straps anymore).    My knee is still sore so I'm going to ice it down and pop some ibu.


*Deadlift*
315 x 10
375 x 1
365 x 2
315 x 8

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 7
225 x 6


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

OUCH !  Your poor legs !! Nice wo !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

375


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

> My forearms gave away before my lower body did but I'm still happy with the progress (and not using straps anymore).


Interesting, because I never had a problem with my grip strength even when pulling 600+. Are you using a mixed grip? Are you using chalk?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

I have problems holding 315+.. not everyone has killer grip strength.  Mike, you should try and close a #3 gripper from ironmind, and get it certified.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Y !!! Outstanding Deads and SLDL's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys   

Monstar - I'm using a mixed grip but no chalk.    You must have amazing grip strength to pull 600+


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

pfffff. chalk is for teachers.  

Morning YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> pfffff. chalk is for teachers.
> 
> Morning YM



Mornin'


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice numbers on the workout. Impressive.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Nice numbers on the workout. Impressive.



Thanks LB!!   

*3/23/05

Horizontal Upper Body*

*HS Incline Press*
280 x 8 RP
280 x 6 RP
190 x 19 RP

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 7
3 plates x 6
3 plates x 5
*
Dips*
17
11
8

*HS Low Row*
250 x 10
250 x 10

*CG Press*
155 x 10
155 x 7

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 10
35 x 7


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Very Nice lookin w/o there Brother YM!!! I really like your w/o routines. How did you come up with them? I'm trying to come up with one myself to switch to. P-Funk might be helping me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *HS Incline Press*
> 280 x 8 RP
> 280 x 6 RP
> 190 x 19 RP


  I remember when you were impressed with me doing 6 plates on the HS.  You'll be hitting 8 plates by summer dawg!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very Nice lookin w/o there Brother YM!!! I really like your w/o routines. How did you come up with them? I'm trying to come up with one myself to switch to. P-Funk might be helping me.



I've tried "tons" on different routines but I found something like this one online on men's fitness (of all places).     My main goal was to do Squats one day and deadlifts another day.   I also like to do mostly compound movements since for me it's the "best bang for your buck" as far as expending energy in the gym.   Another nice thing about this program is I can do back to back workouts or skip a day depending on my schedule and how I feel.   Also I like hitting opposing muscles in my upper body.   It just feels good!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I remember when you were impressed with me doing 6 plates on the HS.  You'll be hitting 8 plates by summer dawg!



Thanks!!   I hope so


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I've tried "tons" on different routines but I found something like this one online on men's fitness (of all places).     My main goal was to do Squats one day and deadlifts another day.   I also like to do mostly compound movements since for me it's the "best bang for your buck" as far as expending energy in the gym.   Another nice thing about this program is I can do back to back workouts or skip a day depending on my schedule and how I feel.   Also I like hitting opposing muscles in my upper body.   It just feels good!!


I hear ya there   I've narrowed it down to 2 different routines. One similar to yours, and a 3 days/week total body. Like you say though, concentrating on compound movements mostly!!! Thanks so much for your feedback


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2005)

3/25/05

*LOWER BODY #1 (Quad Dominated)*

*Squat*
* Tried to squat but my knee was bothering me     

I still got a good workout.  I could barely walk down the stairs when I was done..... 

*Leg Press*
8 plates x 20
10 plates x 15
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 6
14 plates x 3

*One legged Sled*
6 plates x 10 (each leg)
6 plates x 10 (each leg)

*Deep Jump Squats holding a 25 lb weight*
25 Jumps
15 Jumps
* These were tough !!

*Extentions*
125 x 10


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

> Monstar - I'm using a mixed grip but no chalk.


Definitely pick up some chalk, YM. Greatest thing I ever did. You won't believe how much something as simple as chalk can improve your grip strength.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice wo YM,


take care of that knee man  I can't beleive jump squats don't bother your knee.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

NICE w/o there Brother YM!!! Jump Squats..............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM,
> take care of that knee man  I can't beleive jump squats don't bother your knee.


What he said .

Hey YM.    I decided to try bosu ball squats, with the flat part up.... and I couldn't even get my balance on it to do even one  .  I was thinking about you doing 25, and I can't even get it going . I felt like such a wuss.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Definitely pick up some chalk, YM. Greatest thing I ever did. You won't believe how much something as simple as chalk can improve your grip strength.



I'll give it a try  - thanks for the tip


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM,
> 
> 
> take care of that knee man  I can't beleive jump squats don't bother your knee.



   I know ........Oh well - I'll do what I can  

*AA -* Thanks - I had a hard time walking stairs all day  ... LOL

*Jersey - *    Next time try it first in your workout just to get you balance down      It's a fun exercise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

So my wife and I were at the Palace last night for the Pistons vs Pacers game.   We waited over an hour - from 8PM - 9PM - before we left.   The game was delayed - it didn't even start.    I found out after we left there was a bomb threat at the Palace.  (THEY FAILED TO TELL ANY OF US SITTING THERE - THIS INFO)  !!    We had plans with friends after the game - that's why we left early.     I think the game ended starting at 9:30.   I'm going to try to get my $$ back.    All they can say is no.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

I heard about that bomb threat on ESPN News, totally insane no-one told you that!!! I would definatly ask for my money back, your right, all they can say is no. Un-friggen-believable!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

3/26/05

*UPPER BODY #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)*
* I increased my weight and/or reps for all my exercises from last week except MP and side raises.    I planned on going out tonight with a few friends but I got paged at 5:30PM.   Now I'm sitting at home building a new system for one of our plants in Mississippi......and it's going sooooooo sloooooow !!!!!!!!!!!

*Weighted Pullups*
bw + 55 x 7
bw + 70 x 4
bw + 45 x 7
*
Standing MP Press*
95 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 5

*Side Raises*
20 x 15
20 x 13

*Weighted Chinup*
bw + 45 x 9
bw + 45 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullup*
bw + 45 x 6
bw + 45 x 5

*Shrugs*
315 x 4
225 x 12
225 x 12

*Seated Incline Bench DB Curl*
40 x 11
40 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

That is a heck of a W/O there Brother YM!!! Your pulling strength is amazing!!! I can only hope to be able to pull myself up in pullups like you!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> So my wife and I were at the Palace last night for the Pistons vs Pacers game.   We waited over an hour - from 8PM - 9PM - before we left.   The game was delayed - it didn't even start.    I found out after we left there was a bomb threat at the Palace.  (THEY FAILED TO TELL ANY OF US SITTING THERE - THIS INFO)  !!    We had plans with friends after the game - that's why we left early.     I think the game ended starting at 9:30.   I'm going to try to get my $$ back.    All they can say is no.


Oh that would suck!  I saw that headline too "Bomb Threat at NBA game", the morning after I saw an NBA game. Got my attention.  Can't believe they didn't evacuate the building.  What if it had been real?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That is a heck of a W/O there Brother YM!!! Your pulling strength is amazing!!! I can only hope to be able to pull myself up in pullups like you!!!



 Thanks....You'll get there AA.   You sure can push alot!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Oh that would suck!  I saw that headline too "Bomb Threat at NBA game", the morning after I saw an NBA game. Got my attention.  Can't believe they didn't evacuate the building.  What if it had been real?




I know..............(the Bastards!!)

Oh well - I have one more day of work then I'm on vacation for 12 days!!!      Our flight to Maui leaves at 6 AM on Wednesday  

I have a football game tonight then a full body workout tomorrow - then I'll see you guys on 4/11/05.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2005)

Have a great time!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Maui !!!!!!!!!!   You dog !! Have a great time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2005)

I will!!   

3/28/05

*Football Game -*

Blowout.......56 - 0

I don't even think I broke a sweat.......I'm going to do a full body workout today then it's vacation time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2005)

3/29/05

*Full Body*

* My last workout for a while.    I tried a 60 - 75 second RI.    See you when I get back from my trip  

*Incline DB Press*
90 x 8
90 x 7

*Deadlift * 
315 x 8
315 x 8

*Dips*
16
10

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
115 x 15
115 x 10

*Standing MP*
105 x 10
105 x 6

*Pullups*
14

*Chinups*
10

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 11


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

You vacation too much!  I hate you


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/29/05
> 
> *Full Body*
> 
> ...


Dynamite w/o!!! Awesome Deads   Have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2005)

...  I'm back.   Maui was awesome!!   I'm still adjusting to the time difference.    I'll post some pics this week.

I have to catch up on some work now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ... I'm back. Maui was awesome!! I'm still adjusting to the time difference. I'll post some pics this week.
> 
> I have to catch up on some work now


 
Welcome back !!

I thought maybe you decided to stay permanetly


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Back YM.  Lucky Bastard


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey guys!!     It was A LOT of fun ..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Back, can't wait to see pics. Bet ya had a BLAST!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

I was just wondering where you were this morning...  Great to see you YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2005)

Good to see you guys stop by.  

I had a double header football game last night.   We won the first one 34 - 6 (I think that was the score) and the second one 25 - 12.   Unfortunately, our three biggest guys did not show up due to work.   We moved some guys around to different positions and took care of business   

Today will be my first day in the gym in 2 weeks.    I walked and swam alot over vacation.   I did 100 pushups once ..  haha ..  I figured I could use the break.   My jet lag is just about gone.    I'll try to post pics tonight or tomorrow night of some of the beautiful waterfalls and scenery.

It's time to figure out my workout for today then get to work.   I'll be checking around in "my boyz" journals to see what's new around lunch time.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

You gonna be a sore boy after this week..... 
There's alota new chit goin down too bud


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

Pics of the wife in a bikini? 

Sorry, I had to ask


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You gonna be a sore boy after this week.....
> There's alota new chit goin down too bud



Can you HIGHLIGHT the interesting stuff


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pics of the wife in a bikini?
> 
> Sorry, I had to ask




EZ - PM...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2005)

4/12/05

*Horizontal Upper Body*

Most of my numbers were up from my last workout (two weeks ago).  RI's were about 60 - 90 seconds.   I got kinda wore out toward the end.

Overall it was a good day 

*HS Incline Press*
280 x 10 RP
280 x 8 RP
190 x 18 RP

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 7
3 plates x 6

*Dips*
19
10
8

*Cable Row*
220 x 10
220 x 10

*CG Press*
155 x 8
155 x 6

*Bentover reverse fly*
15 x 15
15 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Big numbers there Brother YM!!! Good lookin w/o!!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn YM !!

Take 2 weeks off and pick up where you left off !  OOPs  I mean even better than where you left off !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks guys   

I posted some pics in my gallery.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> I posted some pics in my gallery.



PM ... there is one of Mrs. YM - she's a hottie.   Not sure how Mr. YM managed that, but he's done well. 

Those are great pics YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> PM ... there is one of Mrs. YM - she's a hottie.   Not sure how Mr. YM managed that, but he's done well.
> 
> Those are great pics YM.



   I'll take it as a compliment


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2005)

4/13/05

*Deadlift Day*

* Today was a 20 minute workout.     Short and to the point.

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
315 x 11
315 x 8
315 x 5 (hands slipped)

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 8

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice Pics.  Looks like you had a good time


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'll take it as a compliment



I always take that kind of comment as a compliment.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2005)

4/15/05

*UPPER BODY #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)*
* I felt pretty good today.  My endurance was down a bit but overall it was a good workout.   I was sore from my deadlifts on Wednesday.   I'll be sitting in the hot tub tonight for sure!!!  

Tomorrow is "Quad" day.  I not looking forward to pain after "Quad" day    My knee feels a little better but there is still some pain so we'll see how the squats go.

*Weighted Pullups*
bw + 45 x 9
bw + 55 x 6
bw + 45 x 5 * opps

*Standing MP Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 6

*Side Raises*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Weighted Chinup*
bw + 45 x 9
bw + 45 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 10
115 x 8

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullup*
bw x 9
* I was tired about here.......so these weren't "weighted"

*Shrugs*
225 x 13
225 x 14

*Seated Incline Bench DB Curl*
40 x 8
40 x 7


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 4/15/05
> 
> *UPPER BODY #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)*
> * I felt pretty good today. My endurance was down a bit but overall it was a good workout. I was sore from my deadlifts on Wednesday. I'll be sitting in the hot tub tonight for sure!!!
> ...


Nice wo YM !   Looks like you're still strong as ever !


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice w/o and welcome back! Knee still hurting? Have you had it looked at?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks guys.....I haven't gone to the doc.   I wanted to see how my squating went on Saturday.

4/16/04

*QUAD day  * 
*
Squats*
225 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 10
* These felt pretty good.  I really focused on my form to make sure my knees aren't going forward over my toes.    My knee feels OK but my glutes are on fire this morning 

*One legged Sled*
6 plates x 10 (each leg)
6 plates x 10 (each leg)

*Leg Press*
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12

I wanted to be able to walk on Sunday so I stopped here.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

> I wanted to be able to walk on Sunday so I stopped here.


We will let you get away with that this time but next time  

Take care of that knee, I catch myself still favoring mine once in awhile .


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice w/o! When you do the leg press, how far down do you bring the sled? Till your leg makes a 90* angle?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Brother YM, Your last 2 w/o's where AWESOME!!! Your strength is really incredible!!! Take care of that wheel


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2005)

*GW * - Thanks for the "pass" this time.... haha ..... Unfortunately my legs were still sore as a mofo all day on Sunday.    I used the hot tub in the AM and PM  

*Rocco* - I think I go down a little further than 90'.   I go down as far as the machine takes me.   I stop about 1 inch short of the safety built into the machine.     I really like the one legged sled better than the leg press.   

This is what it looks similar too (but with one leg).   I do it kind of like a lunge.   I drop my "resting leg" to the floor then push off using only my "working leg".   It's brutal!!

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/reversemachinehacksquats.htm

*AA* -    Thanks.   I only have about three weeks left of football then is SUMMER TIME       I'm sure my knee will get a some rest from all the cutting and starting/stopping involved in football.     I hung up my heavy bag and (new) speed bag in my garage over the winter.   Now that the weather is nice I'll substitute some "bag work" for football when it's over.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2005)

4/18/05

*Football Game:*

We were a little off last night but managed a 25 - 6 victory.    We got called for a bunch of penalties which negated some big plays        I played D-line instead of Linebacker last night.    On the second play of the game I ran some guy over but we cracked heads.   Unfortunately my chin started gushing blood.   I continued to play the entire game.   I had to wipe off my chin after every play.   Good thing we wear black.   Buy halftime the bleeding stopped.    After the game I spent 2 hours in the emergency room.   15 stitches later I made it home by 1 AM.         You can hardly tell I have stitches since my goat-tee covers it up.  

Today is Horizonal Push/Push Day


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Heavy bag, and a speed beg? Brother thats right up my alley!!! Keep pushin it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Heavy bag, and a speed beg? Brother thats right up my alley!!! Keep pushin it!!!



It's new to me but it can be fun 

4/19/05

I played 4 games of full court basketball to warmup - about 40 minutes.

*Horizontal Upper Body*

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 7
95 x 5
95 x 4 
*Man - my endurance sucks these days!

*DB Row*
130 x 7
130 x 7 Right | 6 Left
* Not using straps really makes a difference 

*Dips*
15
8
7

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 8
* I had big jump here in reps compared to last time because my grip gave on on the DB rows earlier in my workout before my back got tired.

*Supinated Grip Press*
190 x 12
190 x 10
190 x 8

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

My GOD Brother, ALL that *AFTER* 40 minutes of Basketball? Your a friggen BEAST!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My GOD Brother, ALL that *AFTER* 40 minutes of Basketball? Your a friggen BEAST!!!



  Thanks AA!!

4/20/05

*Deadlift Day*

*Deadlift*
315 x 10
315 x 7
365 x 3

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
365 x 1
*
SLDL*
225 x 12
235 x 9
245 x 6


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks AA!!
> 
> 4/20/05
> 
> ...


Wow , heavy and to the point !   Don't mess around w/YM !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow , heavy and to the point !   Don't mess around w/YM !



   "Deadlift Day" is a quick intense workout.   20 -25 minutes     I just shoveled 4 yards of dirt and 1 yard of mulch.....I'm bushed !!

Unfortunately - I have some late night workout to take care of


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother YM!!! How do you like the sumo Deads? I have thought about them, but not really sure yet!!! Your strength is Inspiring!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother YM!!! How do you like the sumo Deads? I have thought about them, but not really sure yet!!! Your strength is Inspiring!!!



I love Sumo Deads      For me, I really feel it in my legs and hips.     I'm trying to alternate doing Sumo Deads one week and conventional Deads the next week.    

I'm going to be re-working my workout program soon.   I really like what I'm doing now but I have some "weekend obligations" coming up that will screw up my schedule.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't ya hate when plans try and come in between you and your w/o? Darn things LOL!!! Look forward to seeing your new splits


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't ya hate when plans try and come in between you and your w/o? Darn things LOL!!! Look forward to seeing your new splits




    I have some football tournaments coming up so I'm pretty psyched about that.   Plus I joined another team which plays on Sunday mornings (outside).    Our indoor season ends on 5/10.   The outdoor season is only 6 weeks but we play double headers every Sunday.

This up coming week we have a double header on Sunday ( 8 on 8 on a regulation size field) then on Monday we have a indoor double header were we play 7 on 7.    These are two different teams.   4 guys from my 7 man team are playing on the 8 man team too.

Today I'm going to get a quick 30 minute quad workout in then it's off to a party.    Saturday is "vertical upper body movements".      Sunday and Monday are football days.    I plan on doing a full body workout on Tuesday and Thursday.    I'll take Wednesday and Friday off (I might do some light cardio or basketball).    Then the following weekend, April 30 - May 1st we have the State Champtionship for 7 on 7 so hopefully we'll get 6 games in over two days. 

That's THE PLAN.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Really gonna have to look into your routine, I like how you split it up. Good luck with your tournaments!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2005)

4/23/05

*UPPER BODY #2 * (Vertical Push and Pull)

* I forgot my weight belt today     so I did regular pullups/chins rather than "weighted".    I shot around for about 15 minutes to warmup.

I tried to do squats today since I missed yesterday but my knee is still sore.  Good thing they cancelled the football games for tomorrow due to SNOW that were are supposed to get tonight.    I'll try 'em tomorrow.

*Pullups*
15
11

*Standing MP Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 9
115 x 9

*Side Raises*
20 x 20
20 x 16

*Chinup*
11
12

*Supinated Grip Chinup*
11

*Upright Row*
115 x 17
115 x 13
115 x 11
* I had a huge jump in reps here from last time


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry they cancelled your games, prolly best for your knee though!!!
Good lookin w/o too Brother YM!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2005)

Nice wo YM,

What do you attribute your increase in reps on upright rows ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys..........

*GW -* I don't know why the reps went up from 10 to 17 (but I'll take it!!)   We'll see what happens this week   

This is crazy weather here.........It was 83' on Tuesday and this morning we have two inches of snow on the ground .......  ......  Only in Michigan  ...  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2005)

4/24/05

*QUAD DAY*
* Since I couldn't do squats I did Sumo deads instead.

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
315 x 10
315 x 9
315 x 8
*
Leg extention*
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

*Jump Squats holding 25 lbs*
15
*
ABS*
*
Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 25


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice job YM,

Jump squats !  Man that must burn !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job YM,
> 
> Jump squats !  Man that must burn !



  GW!!

*Football Update:*

We won both of our games last night.    That makes us 7 - 0 for the season.   Our overall record for this year is 36 - 3.

We have a big tourny coming up this Saturday.   I'm going to hit the gym Tue - Friday.    Then I have football Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Good lookin w/o and AWESOME record Brother!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o and AWESOME record Brother!!!



   Thanks  AA !

4/26/05

*Horizontal Upper Body*

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 5
100 x 4
* It felt good to get the 100's again...I want to get back to doing 110's x 5.

*DB Row* ( used straps)
130 x 15 Right | 11 Left
130 x 12 Right | 10 Left
* I was able to get 7-8 more reps using straps (compared to last week - without straps).

*Weighted Dips*
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 5
bw + 45 x 4
* I must be getting tired.........

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 13
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 7

*Supinated Grip Press*
190 x 11
190 x 10

*Single arm Cable Reverse Fly*
30 x 12 
30 x 10

*Overhead Rope Press*
67.5 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice wo YM  

I was thinking maybe every third wo I might use straps on deads/shrugs and when I do Db rows . They do make a difference ! Dammit ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

> DB Row ( used straps)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



  ... I didn't think you'd see that ... 

*GW - * You are right!!  They do make a difference.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2005)

4/27/05

*Lower Body*

45 minutes of 5 on 5 basketball

(I was tired but managed to get through a workout....It wasn't good but I got it done)

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 5
315 x 5

*One Legged Press*
3 plates on each leg x 20
3 plates on each leg x 20

*One legged sled*
4 plates x 10
4 plates x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 10
275 x 6

Today is a rest day.   I'll probably take the dog for a long walk tonight.   I'm thinking about switching back to a 2 or 3 day a week HIT program.     I have three straight days of football coming up this weekend.    4 games on Saturday, 2 games on Sunday and 2 games on Monday.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice wo YM , but what caught my eye was*  10 games in 3 days !!!! *


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Brother YM, your last 2 w/o's where awesome!!! Your thinkin of goin to a HIT routine? Go for it, you'll ROCK whatever ya do!!!   Good Luck in all those games too


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Dont forget.. I see EVERYTHING


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont forget.. I see EVERYTHING


oh no !!!!  The ALL SEEING JAKE !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM , but what caught my eye was*  10 games in 3 days !!!! *




  Thanks GW - it's actually only 8 games ... but 8 games is alot of balling!!

*AA -* I did HIT for about month in November.   It's a nice way to hit the weights hard within a short amount of time.    I like the 2 days a week program better than the three days plus it gives me some extra time to play sports, recover, and get my boat ready for summer 

*PM -* LOL ...  How's the strongman lifting going ??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Your a freak YM.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your a freak YM.....



 

4/29/05

Since I have three days of football in a row coming up I wanted to do a quick workout.   I was done in about 20 - 25 minutes.   I'm getting up at 6am tomorrow to get ready for our tournament.

*Vertical Upper Body*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 8

*Standing MP*
115 x 10
115 x 9

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice "Quick" w/o Brother YM!!! Your Pull strength amazes me!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks GW - it's actually only 8 games ... but 8 games is alot of balling!!


Damn !!!!!!!  I turn 50 y.o. and can't add anymore  

Another short /sweet wo  

Good luck with the games . Are these a professional league? I just found out last week that there is a local pro indoor football team. thinking about checking out a game.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice w/o YM! So how's everything going?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

Brother Gary, are you talking about the Rage?
Hows it goin Brother YM?


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2005)

Its going good.. Its just that I dont seem to be recovering for shit though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2005)

Hey guys - 

I'm sore today.   We made it to the championship game yesterday but lost.  Our defense played well but we had some issues on offense - a couple tips balls and a bunch of missed blocks caused us to turn the ball over a couple times.   3 out of the 4 games were battles to the end of the game.    

GW - We play in a competitve Rec league.    There are some ex-college players as well as a few guys play in arena leagues and NFL Europe but it's far from a PRO TEAM.    It's fun to get out with the boyz and "wope-it" up once a week.   There are some strong fast guys out there.

I have two games today with a different team.    We'll see how I'll be moving in a few hours.    I think I'll hit the gym on Tuesday since I have two more games Monday night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its going good.. Its just that I dont seem to be recovering for shit though.



Today an extra day off.   You ARE getting old ..  LOL  ..


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2005)

5/2/04

We had our league Playoffs last night.   We won the semi-finals 38 - 7 and the Championship game 25 - 12.     That capped off a 9 - 0 season at Oakland Yard.   



I'm going to the gym tonight to do an upper body workout then taking tomorrow off.


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/2/04
> 
> We had our league Playoffs last night. We won the semi-finals 38 - 7 and the Championship game 25 - 12. That capped off a 9 - 0 season at Oakland Yard.
> 
> ...


  congrats !  You deserve a day off , at least one


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Well done YM  You guys are too good  You seem to just smash all the other teams...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> congrats !  You deserve a day off , at least one



   Thanks GW.   I'm ready for it. 



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Well done YM  You guys are too good  You seem to just smash all the other teams...



  We play hard      I was bummed that we lost one over the weekend but overall I'm happy with our season record - I think we are 40 - 5 for the 2004 - 2005 season.


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We play hard      I was bummed that we lost one over the weekend but overall I'm happy with our season record - I think we are 40 - 5 for the 2004 - 2005 season.


I'd have to play on your team then, i hate losin.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'd have to play on your team then, i hate losin.....



I'm sure we could field a good team with the guys on here


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm sure we could field a good team with the guys on here


Where do I sign!!!   
Sorry about the Championship game, but Brother, Thats one Heckuva record


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2005)

5/3/05

*HIT Upper Body*

* The workout took about 25 - 30 minutes.    I had to give my lower body a rest.  My numbers were a little off but that's expected considering all the football I've played over the last three days.  Tomorrow is REST DAY!!! 

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 5

*Standing MP * 
115 x 15 RP

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 5

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 13 Right | 11 Left

*Weighted Dips*
bw x 7 | dropset | bw x 4 

*Upright Row * 
115 x 14

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
190 x 15 RP


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Where do I sign!!!
> Sorry about the Championship game, but Brother, Thats one Heckuva record



Too bad you are not closer....I saw your pics in the gallery.  You'd fit in nicely with our POWER RUN GAME!!!   We run a stacked sweep until the team stops us.... haha...  last week we ran it 6 times in a row.


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Where do I sign!!!
> Sorry about the Championship game, but Brother, Thats one Heckuva record


Angel,
You're sorry they won the Championship game ?!   lol


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Too bad you are not closer....I saw your pics in the gallery.  You'd fit in nicely with our POWER RUN GAME!!!   We run a stacked sweep until the team stops us.... haha...  last week we ran it 6 times in a row.


   I love a good SMASH mouth game!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Nice WO  YM  


Reminds me I need to put Db rows in on my 2nd nine week session. I love those things !


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I love a good SMASH mouth game!!!






*GW -* DB Rows are great!!   They are one of my favorite exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2005)

5/5/05

*Leg Day*

* I got a quick leg workout in

*Leg Press*
8 plates x   15 (Narrow Stance)
10 plates x 15 (Narrow Stance)
12 plates x 10 (Narrow Stance)
12 plates x  7  (Wide Stance)

*SLDL*
225 x 10
245 x 8

*Calf Raise* 
45 x 15
45 x 15


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

Why no squats?  Why such a short w/o?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why no squats?  Why such a short w/o?



Squating still hurts my right knee (but not enough for me to go to the Dr).   I wanted to give my legs a break so I did a short workout.   I'll try squats again next week.   

I'm off to ALT for a wedding.    See you guys on Monday.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2005)

Have fun,  Have a few drinks for me


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2005)

Nice looking workouts YM. Man I had no idea their were so many P/RR/S guys around. Definately need to catch up to pick up some pointers.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Whats up with the knee bud??


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

Hows the knee Brother YM?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

Good morning guys....I was in ATL all weekend long for a wedding so I haven't worked out since Thursday.    I'm going to hit an upper body workout today.  I have two football games tomorrow so I won't test out my knee (with weights) until Wednesday.    Thanks for checkin' up on me.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

ATL like the ying yang twins?


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

g'luck w/ the games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ATL like the ying yang twins?



   You got it Luke!!  

*Blue Devil -*  THANKS !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

5/9/05

*HIT Upper Body*
* Today felt pretty good.   I increased by 1 rep on my Weighted Pullups and hit the Weighted Dips pretty hard.   I sure could use my hot tub tonight but I'm waiting on part to get fixed      It won't be here for 14 days.....

Total gym time including my 5 minute treadmill warmup was 40 minutes


*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9 | dropset | bw x 5

*Standing MP* 
115 x 15 RP

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8 | dropset | bw x 4
*
Incline DB Press*
100 x 4

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 11
*
Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 5
bw +70 x 3 | dropset | bw x 3

*Shrugs*
225 x 17

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
190 x 13

*Reverse Cable Fly* 
35 x 11


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck my Brother!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Nice wo YM  


Do you play ball all year long ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Luck my Brother!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM
> 
> 
> Do you play ball all year long ?




Nope ... tomorrow is the last day to play football until next September.  Thank god!!!  47 games in 33 weeks is alot of football!!   I'm ready for "Boating Season" now


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Looks good!  Enjoy the break from ball.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Strong bugger!! Nice soild workout champ


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

Nice numbers, and good luck on the last game.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/9/05
> 
> *HIT Upper Body*
> * Today felt pretty good.   I increased by 1 rep on my Weighted Pullups and hit the Weighted Dips pretty hard.   I sure could use my hot tub tonight but I'm waiting on part to get fixed      It won't be here for 14 days.....
> ...


Great W/O YM. So are you doing HIT again? Good luck with the game!


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ATL like the ying yang twins?




mah cous' ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2005)

Unfortunately last night I tore my achilles tendon in my left foot.   Fortunately I have surgery lined up in two days.   I'll be on crutches for 4 weeks then a walking cast for 4 more weeks followed by 4 months of PT.    It looks like I'll be doing UPPER BODY workouts for a while.   I tore my right achilles 3 years ago.     They definately take a long time to heal


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2005)

Shitty news YM.  Hope it heals Quickly.

That must of hurt like a son of a bitch.  How did you do it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2005)

I have a pretty high threshold for pain (fortunatelly).   I was playing football.    Now I'll have a matching pair of repaired achilles tendons.    The worst part of the injury is not the pain but the length of time it takes to recover.


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2005)

u try to make a barry sanders cut or something. sorry to hear about it


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> u try to make a barry sanders cut or something. sorry to hear about it



I am/was kind of shifty but no one can compare to #20.      

I'm counting the days until I can squat again


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

Tough break YM.  That is a long time for that injury to heal.  Good thing football is done. 

I'm going to try my hand at Ultimate frisbee this year.  After that, I will try to get on a flag football team next year.  I think I can still hold my own ... might not be AS quick off the line, but I can still blaze a trail.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Unfortunately last night I tore my achilles tendon in my left foot. Fortunately I have surgery lined up in two days. I'll be on crutches for 4 weeks then a walking cast for 4 more weeks followed by 4 months of PT. It looks like I'll be doing UPPER BODY workouts for a while. I tore my right achilles 3 years ago. They definately take a long time to heal


Bummer !!!!!!!!!!!

Be a good little patient and do as you are told and maybe it won't be as long as you think


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news Brother YM!!! Take the time, heal up, and NOW maybe I can catch up or at least get close to ya!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2005)

Dude, that fucking sucks!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the words guys.    My surgery is tomorrow morning.   I'll probably be lurking around for a while.   I'll probably take at least a week off from the gym.   I'll just do a pull / push type workout for the next 8 weeks.

*NT * - Ultimate Frisbee sounds fun!!   

*GW * - The good news is that I'll only be on crutches for 4 weeks then into a walking cast for 4 more.

*AA * - I'll be watching your journal.   Don't slack off now    

*PM * - I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Good luck on the surgery.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good luck on the surgery.



Thanks Bludevil!!

5/12/05

I decided to get one last workout in.  I have a bench out in the garage with some 50 lb dumbells

*Incline DB Press*
50 x 12
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 25 * This was a good set  

*Supinated Grip DB Press*
50 x 15

*DB Curl*
50 x10

I have a Dip bar set and Pullup bar that I'm going to have my buddies hang in the garage this weekend so I can workout at home while I'm on crutches.

I'm sure I can get a pretty good upper body workout with my dumbells (20's, 25's, 35's, 50's and 75's), a bench, dip bars and pullup/chinup bar along with a stationary bike for some cardio.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I have a Dip bar set and Pullup bar that I'm going to have my buddies hang in the garage this weekend so I can workout at home while I'm on crutches.


Now thats dedication 

Good Luck


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

awwww crap man. Sorry about the surgery! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Now thats dedication
> 
> Good Luck



I'm used to being on crutches but they are such a pain in the ass when you have to move dumbells around at the gym.   I've never really had a "home gym" but I've acquired some equipment over the last year.


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

That sucks!!! Your showing some BIGtime dedication thru this!!! Thanks for the inspiration Brother YM!!! May you have a easy and safe surgery and recovery!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

That's sounds like something I would do (lifting any bodypart I can that isn't hurt). I can see it now, right before surgery, I'm out in the garage lifting and my wife hollering in my ear about how hard-headed and stupid I am for lift'n. It almost gets to a point of addiction. Nice job


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Take care bud... hope your back full steam asap 
Does insurance pay for the PT sessions??


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2005)

I'm back from surgery.    I had it at 9:30 AM this morning.   Basically I'm supposed to just rest and keep it elavated for the next 72 hours.   I go back to see the doctor in two weeks for a followup visit.


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

That's good news that surgery went well. Enjoy the time-off


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Hope you get back on your foot soon.  Good luck.  I'll push a little more on leg day for ya.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2005)

Damn YM, sorry to hear of your injury.  Sounds like the surgery went well.  Hang in there bro.  If anyone can come back from a serious injury, it's you man


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2005)

Thanks guys....

*BluDevil - * Timeoff ????   I might take today off 'cuz the drugs have worn off from yesterdays surgery.    I have some Vic's but they really don't do much for me.   We'll see how bored I get today  

*Pylon - *   Hit those legs hard!!  

*Jersey -* How are things going with you Jersey ??   How the puppy ?


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm back from surgery.    I had it at 9:30 AM this morning.   Basically I'm supposed to just rest and keep it elavated for the next 72 hours.   I go back to see the doctor in two weeks for a followup visit.


Glad the surgery went great!!! Take care of it and you'll be back before you know it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad the surgery went great!!! Take care of it and you'll be back before you know it!!!



Thanks AA!!  

*May 15th*
* You'll see a trend of all the exercises using 50 lb Dumbells for a while.    I still need my boys to install my pullup bar and dip bars.


*Seated DB Press*
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Incline DB Press*
50 x 20 
50 x 20 

*Laying on the bench DB Row*
50 x 20 
50 x 20

*DB Shrugs*
50 x 12
50 x 12


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

I see you are doing the world famous 50 lb dumbell wo


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

Your so awesome YM LOL!! I can't believe you just had surgery and your still lifting  Nice job and great dedication. Glad the surgery went well


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Pure Dedication My Brother, Thank you for the Inspiration too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2005)

*GW * - Yep - it's the 50 workout 

*Rocco -* I'm glad the surgery went well too!!    I don't think I can stop exercising.  I'm an addict.  

*AA -* It's good to be in the company of other dedicated people     Two of my buddies came by and installed my pullup bar in my garage.     Looks like tomorrow will be a BACK day.


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Awesome Brother YM!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

The man gets cut on, then right back to work.  Outstanding!


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The man gets cut on, then right back to work. Outstanding!


he's probably half machine


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2005)

Thanks  guys!!

5/16/05

*Here's another 15 minute workout.    I plan on alternating a Upper body PUSH and PULL workout.   


*
PULL*

*
Pullups*
14
9

*Chins*
11
7

*DB Curl*
25 x 15

*DB upright row*
25 x 15
25 x 15
* This was a new exercise.   I should move up the weights next time.   I'll have to have my wife bring the 35 lbs to the garage.


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

LOL , putting your wife to work dragging your Db's around ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL , putting your wife to work dragging your Db's around ?




I'd do it for her  


*May 17th*

*PUSH*
* Another 50s workout 

*DB Press*
50 x 29
50 x 20

*Incline DB Press*
50 x 15
* These felt kinda weak....  

*MP DB Press*
50 x 15
50 x 14

** Time for my Vics.    I haven't taken one since 5AM.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Another Famous 50's DB w/o!!! Your dedication is admirable!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

You need to duct tape something to the Db's to make them heavier


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Another Famous 50's DB w/o!!! Your dedication is admirable!!!



Just doing it (to keep me sane)!!  




			
				GW said:
			
		

> You need to duct tape something to the Db's to make them heavier



    I have 75 lb dumbells which I'll use next week.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 17, 2005)

Good to see you back at it


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Good to see you back at it



Thanks.   It feels like I've been injured for weeks.   I only had surgery 4 days ago       The pain is going away (especially after a couple "vics")


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

DB Press
50 x 29
50 x 20

Wow, that is cool


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> DB Press
> 50 x 29
> 50 x 20
> 
> Wow, that is cool



It's definately a change in workout doing such a high rep count.   I kinda liked it though.


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Good for the pump hey bro


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Wow, nice workout YM. So do you take some Vics, then w/o LOL?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good for the pump hey bro



Riiiiiiiiiiiight      Good to see ya stop by.



			
				Rocco said:
			
		

> Wow, nice workout YM. So do you take some Vics, then w/o LOL?



Exactly  ... LOL ...    I see you are changing your routine again  


May 18, 2005

*PULL*

*DB Row*
50 x 15
50 x 15
*
Pullups*
12
10

*Chins*
10
8

* This was a shitty workout......I lifted four days in a row.   I'm taking tomorrow off.   Then back at it on Friday for a PUSH.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Hello Brother YM!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Hello Brother YM!!! Your pull strength makes me mad!!! Keep it up


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother YM!!! Your pull strength makes me mad!!! Keep it up



It shouldn't      -  Thanks  


May 20, 2005

It's only been one week since my AT surgery (it feels like a month).  I'm still keeping my upper body in shape with my "garage workouts".     I actually like using the 50 lb dumbells (I just like getting all those reps in....   I'll probably hit the gym one day next week.  I see my doctor on Tuesday.  I'm looking forward to checking out my cut.   If it's anythink like the one I had on my right foot in 2001 it'll be about 5 - 6" long starting at the top of my heel going up my calve.   This doctor appears to be a little more aggressive in the rehab plans (as far as I can remember from our last conversation) compared to my last doc.   I'll find our next week.   I don't have any pain but I'm popping 600 mg of ibuprophen to keep the swelling down.




*PUSH*

*Flat DB Press*
50 x 32
50 x 22

*Incline DB Press*
* I moved up to 75's but felt pretty weak....   
75 x 9
75 x 7

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
50 x 12
50 x 10


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Flat DB Press*
> 50 x 32
> 50 x 22



Even using 50lb db's, that's some crazy reps   
My chest and tri's would be absolutely spent after 32 reps.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Great work.  Hope the ankle is looking better for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Even using 50lb db's, that's some crazy reps
> My chest and tri's would be absolutely spent after 32 reps.



I'm going to shoot for 50 x 50      If I add 3 reps to every workout I should do it in three weeks or so.

*
PYLON -* Thanks....It's feeling better already


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2005)

May 21, 2005

*PULL*

Another Garage Workout    I felt pretty good today.   I'm looking forward to Tuesday.   I'm going to take tomorrow off.    I think this type of workout will work well if I go PUSH/PULL/OFF and repeat.

*DB Row*
50 x 20
50 x 20

*Pullups*
14
12

*Chins*
12
10
9


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2005)

May 23, 2005

*PUSH*
* I only did three sets today.   I could feel something a little tight in my right shoulder.  I can't afford to screw that up.   I still felt pretty good about doing 35 reps on my one set of flats.

I don't think I'm putting on too much weight by being laid up.  I've cut down on the the amount of food that I'm taking in to about 2500-2800 cals.    Once I get my walking cast I'm sure I'll be on the stationary bike, pool or lake everyday trying to get in my cardio.

I see the doctor tomorrow     All he really is going to do is change my cast but that's step one    on my to recovery.

Today is our 2 year wedding anniversary.    We are heading downtown to our favorite restaurant    



*Flat DB Press*
50 x 35

*30' Incline DB Press*
50 x 25

*45' Incline DB Press*
50 x 16


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

another nice db workout. Congrats on anniversary, have a great time.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Happy Anniversary  


What is your fave restaurant ? I'mhungry . LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary
> 
> 
> What is your fave restaurant ? I'mhungry . LOL



Thanks   


ROMA CAFE


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> another nice db workout. Congrats on anniversary, have a great time.




The db workout is going good  

Thxxxx


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Brother YM!!! Great job with the w/o too!!! Now go eat some awesome food!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Happy anny, YM.  Don't skimp on dinner, ya hear?


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> ROMA CAFE


Thats a hell of a menu


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2005)

Happy Anniversary!!! Maybe you can send me some food express mail


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2005)

Happy belated anniversary YM.  Congrats!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Hey YM, Happy anniversary  Hope *ahem* dinner was good....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2005)

Thanks guys!     We had a great night.  Sorry Rocco, I'm having the leftovers for lunch.    I'm off to the doctor in a few minutes


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2005)

Happy Anniversary... Congrats 

Thumbs up to your Workouts.  Your dedication astonishes me. It is amazing.. Keep at it


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey YM, Happy anniversary  Hope *ahem* dinner was good....



LOL, yeah did you have (ahem) pie for dessert


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah did you have (ahem) pie for dessert



Eazy boyz .......    


May 25th, 2005

I saw the doctor yesterday.   I'm in a fiberglass cast for two more weeks.    The doc said everything went fine with the surgery.    It's a lot easier to get around with this new cast.   It's smaller and very stable so I can rest on it a little bit to keep my balance.   I'm not supposed to put any weight on it at all for two more weeks.

*PULL DAY*

*DB Row*
50 x 25
50 x 25

*Pullups*
12
10

*Chins*
10
9

*Hybrid Pullup/chinup* _(one hand overhand grip and one hand underhand grip)_
10
9


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Glad the ankle is healing well.  Hang in there!


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2005)

Man I couldn't imagine what that feeling is like.  

I played Some Ball Hockey last night, and Both my Achilles are tight as hell now.  Just walking is painful,  I couldn't even comprehend what that is like.  

Quite impressive that you are doing what you are doing


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

Glad to hear about the ankle. 
On a side note - hows the hybrid pullup-chinup feel. Any harder than original ? Sounds intersting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad the ankle is healing well.  Hang in there!



Thanks Pylon!!  I'm getting there


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man I couldn't imagine what that feeling is like.
> 
> I played Some Ball Hockey last night, and Both my Achilles are tight as hell now.  Just walking is painful,  I couldn't even comprehend what that is like.
> 
> Quite impressive that you are doing what you are doing



I'd ice your achilles if I were you and take it easy on them for a couple days....You definately don't want to tear it


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Glad to hear about the ankle.
> On a side note - hows the hybrid pullup-chinup feel. Any harder than original ? Sounds intersting.



It feels a little different.    It's just nice to hit muscles with a different angle or resistance now and then.....Give 'em a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah did you have (ahem) pie for dessert



hahahaha 

I want pics.  No.. not of that, of the cool scar you have now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahaha
> 
> I want pics.  No.. not of that, of the cool scar you have now.



 

You'll have to wait 13 more days - that's when I get my cast off.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad the ankle is healing well.  Hang in there!


Ditto, keep it up with the w/o's Brother YM, lookin good!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ditto, keep it up with the w/o's Brother YM, lookin good!!!



    Thanks  !!

5/28/05

*PUSH*

I finally ventured out to the gym today with my wife.    It felt good to get out of the house.   I got a good PUSH workout in.   I'll probably be pretty sore tomorrow since I got 12 sets in today compared to my "50s" workout where I was only doing 6 sets.  

*Hammer Machine Press*
(most machines seem like the weight is much less than free weights but this machine seems pretty close to lifting free weight).
140 x 20
200 x 8
220 x 5
240 x 3

*Dips*
15
12
9

*Hammer Shoulder Press*
(this machine felt about 1/2 of what free weights feel like)
70 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 12
*
CG Bench Press*
135 x 10
135 x 7


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2005)

May 29, 2005

*PULL*
* Another garage workout.   Now it's out to the lake  

*Pullups*
15
10

*Chinups*
10
9
9

*DB Row*
75 x 15
75 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

*PUSH *looked good  

*Pull *, I think someone was in a hurry to get out to the lake   and I got no problem with that . Don't forget the sunscreen !  I did !


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Alright!!! Got to a gym, way to go, hows the ankle doin? Hope ya had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *PUSH *looked good
> 
> *Pull *, I think someone was in a hurry to get out to the lake   and I got no problem with that . Don't forget the sunscreen !  I did !


Haha, Gary calls'em as he see them  Nice job YM. How IS the ankle doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *PUSH *looked good
> 
> *Pull *, I think someone was in a hurry to get out to the lake   and I got no problem with that . Don't forget the sunscreen !  I did !




  Don't beat around the bush GW.......     Tell me what you really mean.   

*AA - * I had a good weekend.   We went to the movies on Friday (The Longest Yard), had friends over for dinner and boating on Saturday, went to another lake with some other friends on Sunday and had a BBQ with some other friends at their house on Monday.   It was nice to get out of the house all weekend.     What about you?

*Rocco -  *   What are you laughing at...   ...My foot is doing good.  8 more days of crutches (Thank God!!)


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like a blast, we kinda hung around, nice and lazy weekend!!! How was the longest yard?


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

8 more days...seems like it flew by!  (Course, I wasn't lugging crutches around either....)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a blast, we kinda hung around, nice and lazy weekend!!! How was the longest yard?



The Longest Yard was funny      I highly recommend it!!  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> 8 more days...seems like it flew by! (Course, I wasn't lugging crutches around either....)



It seems like it's been MONTHS!!!!!        Now it's 7 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a nice weekend. Glad to hear you give 2 thumbs up for the Longest Yard. I was wanting to go see it, but wanted to wait for the reviews first.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you had a nice weekend. Glad to hear you give 2 thumbs up for the Longest Yard. I was wanting to go see it, but wanted to wait for the reviews first.



 

June 1, 2005

*PUSH*

GREAT workout today    My numbers were up from last time.

W/O Time: 45 minutes

*Hammer Machine Press*
(most machines seem like the weight is much less than free weights but this machine seems pretty close to lifting free weight).
140 x 10
220 x 10
240 x 5
260 x 2

*Incline Hammer Machine Press*
(most machines seem like the weight is much less than free weights but this machine seems pretty close to lifting free weight).
220 x 7
220 x 4

*Dips*
15
10
10

*Hammer Shoulder Press*
(this machine felt about 1/2 of what free weights feel like)
110 x 12
110 x 10
110 x 9

*Smith CG Bench Press*
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 11


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

GREAT w/o there Brother YM!!! Numbers are lookin awesome!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Yea, the longest yard was the shit.. Watch for the prison cheer leaders.. YM said he was down with them!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GREAT w/o there Brother YM!!! Numbers are lookin awesome!!!



*AA - *  

*PM - * Don't be a hater!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

RU walking in the new footgear or crutching?

Sounds like UR getting antsy to hit some real weights?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GREAT w/o there Brother YM!!! Numbers are lookin awesome!!!



Agree, very nice workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> RU walking in the new footgear or crutching?
> 
> Sounds like UR getting antsy to hit some real weights?




I'm still on crutches - until next Wednesday      I always get a better workout at the gym compared to doing "home workouts".

How's your recovery coming along ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Agree, very nice workout



I'm trying     6 days and counting until the cast comes off


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm still on crutches - until next Wednesday  I always get a better workout at the gym compared to doing "home workouts".
> 
> How's your recovery coming along ??


Slow, steady, and as smart as I know how 

You'll be full force in no time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Slow, steady, and as smart as I know how
> 
> You'll be full force in no time!



Good to hear   

June 2, 2005

*PULL*
* I went to the gym after work today.    I felt pretty good.  It was nice to do some better "rowing".   I'm taking tomorrow off.   Saturday I'll do Traps and med/rear delts.

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15
10

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
11

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 11

*Chinups*
9
6 * Disappointed here ...

*Supinated Grip PRECORE Close Grip Row*
110 x 14
110 x 14
110 x 13


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

Another Killer w/o there!!! 6 more days huh? Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Another Killer w/o there!!! 6 more days huh? Glad to hear it!!!



Thanks AA !!   I'm counting the hours now - 120 hours!!      It's only been three weeks since surgery but it seems like forever......


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

I can only imagine!!! Look out world when your firing at 100%!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Look out world when your firing at 100%!!!


*Thass whut I'm talkin about!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks AA !!   I'm counting the hours now - 120 hours!!      It's only been three weeks since surgery but it seems like forever......


You remind me of a thoroughbred waiting impatiently to explode out of the gate


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can only imagine!!! Look out world when your firing at 100%!!!




  That's right!!    




			
				MM said:
			
		

> Thass whut I'm talkin about!



    LOL    (great movie)

*JERSEY -  *  - I'm ready now!!!!   



6/6/05

I switched it up a bit and did back and chest.   This should be my last day on crutches (in the gym).   I'm taking tomorrow off.    Wednesday I get my cast cut off.  I'll probably do delts/traps on Wednesday night.


*
Hammer Machine Press*
200 x 8
240 x 4
270 x 1
240 x 4

*Incline Hammer Machine Press*
200 x 8
200 x 7

*Chinups*
13
9

*Pullups*
10
9

*Dips*
16
12

*Wide Grip Precore Row*
110 x 20
130 x 11

*Supinated Grip Precore Row*
130 x 9


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

Let's Try the MOJO again!?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow  , guess I been gone longer than I thought. No more 50 lb wo's ?!  LOL

Counting the hours , LOL  thats serious !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow  , guess I been gone longer than I thought. No more 50 lb wo's ?!  LOL
> 
> Counting the hours , LOL  thats serious !



36 HOURS !!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Let's Try the MOJO again!?!?



Not a bad 1st quarter 23 - 21


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

I told em good!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48965


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I told em good!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48965



haha   

6/8/05

I saw the doc today.   I'm off crutches    and into the walking boot for 4 weeks     Man is it easier to get around without crutches   

I'm heading to the gym tonight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Man is it easier to get around without crutches...
> I'm heading to the gym tonight.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats on losing the crutches and have fun in the gym.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



Thanks MM and Blu!!

6/8/05

*Delts/Arms*
* I can't remember the last time I did an "arm workout".     Since I did Chest and Back on Monday (and I'm not doing legs for the next 4 weeks) delts and arms where the only muscles left     I have to figure out a Trap exercise that I can do.....  

I can use the stationary bike with my brace so I'll be doing that a couple times a week too.


*Hammer Shoulder Press*
220 x 12
220 x 10
220 x 9

*Seated Side Raises*
25 x 12
25 x 10

*Seated Incline Bench DB Curl*
40 x 12
40 x 10
40 x 9

*Tricep Pushdown Machine*
200 x 17
280 x 7
250 x 7

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 11

*Skull Crusher/CG Press*
85 x 12 / 85 x 10
85 x 10 / 85 x 10

*DB Preacher Curl*
30 x 12
30 x 9


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Good looking wo ym. you maybe able to find a trap exercise at the following website
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I have to figure out a Trap exercise that I can do.....


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/CBSeatShrug.html

These Crush!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks MM and Blu!!
> 
> 6/8/05
> 
> ...


Damn YM. Just back in the gym and still strong as hell! Glad your off the crutches!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome back to the gym, YM.  Guess you are officially part of the walking wounded now!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2005)

*Blu - * Thanks for the site..

*MM - * I'll check around to see if my gym has something like that.   I think Novi's LTF has one but I workout at Commerce.
*
Rocco -* Nice to see you around....Although I didn't go to the gym for a month I was lifting in my garage.

*Pylon -*    Walking wounded is better then crutching around.  I've been called much worse over the last month   


I'm ready for some beers tonight!!  Go Pistons!!   Game time is 9PM.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother YM!!! Glad your back up and at 'em!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *MM - *I'll check around to see if my gym has something like that. I think Novi's LTF has one but I workout at Commerce


What I used to do is get a flat bench, sit on the very end, place the bar on the floor-up against the end of the bench, and elevate my feet on something...

Do you have the hammer strength Deadlift Machine???
Maybe if a seat will somehow fit on that thing, you could use it?



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Go Pistons!! Game time is 9PM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2005)

*AA - * Thanks!!  

*MM -* Good idea.....What happened to the PISTONS ???  

6/10/05

Chest/Abs
*ABS ??  MAN - I haven't done ABS in a while 
*
Bench*
185 x 10
205 x 4
225 x 3
* Bench was weak...oh well..I didn't have a spotter so we'll see what I can do next time.

*Hammer Incline Press*
220 x 7
220 x 5

*Precor Supinated Grip Incline Press*
190 x 15
190 x 12

*Dips*
14
11

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldown*
120 x 15
150 x 20
150 x 20

*Hanging knee raises*
15
15

We have a big lake party to go to tomorrow so we are running around packing up tonight to get an early start tomorrow.    I'll be back at the gym Sunday


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Great w/o, there YM.  Enjoy the lake!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice wo YM ,

I'm sure the bench will be up next time , Have a great weekend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Glad to see you back in the gym.  Have a great time at the lake.  Are you going to Lake Cumberland later this year?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2005)

*Pylon* -   The lake was fun     The weather wasn't great but we had lots to eat and drink .

*GW* - I hope so     I'm not too worried about it.   I'll hit chest again on Friday.    Since I'm only doing upper body workouts I'm trying to spread them out at least every other day.

*Jersey* - Lake Cumberland is cancelled    I've gone 8 years in a row but the people that organize it just had a kid.   Hopefully will go next year.   Last year was quite a blowout so maybe we could use the rest  ... LOL

6/13/05

*
Delts/Traps*

* I warmed up on the stationary bike for 8 minutes.   This is the first time I did "some" cardio since my injury.   My leg felt OK.   I'll shoot for 20 minutes tomorrow.

*Arnold DB Press*
40 x 17
50 x 12
50 x 10

*Seated HS Shrug*
190 x 15
190 x 15
190 x 13

*Seated Side Raise*
20 x 12
20 x 12
20 x 12

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 8
30 x 11
30 x 10

*Front Raise * 
20 x 12
20 x 12

*ABS*

*Hanging knee Raises*
20
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 15
150 x 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

Are those Hammer strength shrugs?

workout coming right along, foot still OK?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Are those Hammer strength shrugs?
> 
> workout coming right along, foot still OK?



Yes - they are the Hammer Strength Shrugs....It hits the traps pretty good.

My foot is good.   I just got done stretching it out in the hot tub.   I have pretty good ROM so far.    I still have a ways to go - if I can get my ROM to increase 10' a week I'd be happy.   I need to measure it tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome w/o there BRother YM!!! My gym has alot of Hammer Strength equipment, which I plan on using alot of for HIT, but not for shrugs, what does it look like?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Where is the cool scar?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there BRother YM!!! My gym has alot of Hammer Strength equipment, which I plan on using alot of for HIT, but not for shrugs, what does it look like?



It looks kinda like a Seated Dip Machine (but you pullup on the handles rather than push down.)

*PM - * I forgot....I'll post a pic tonight


----------



## bludevil (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice look'n workout their, YM. Good job.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

RU training @ LTF Commerce??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice look'n workout their, YM. Good job.



  Blue



> RU training @ LTF Commerce??



Yes.   Do you go up there ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yes. Do you go up there ??


I train @ LTF Shelby...
Commerce is the only LTF in MI, I have not been to   

It's a drive, but have you been to the Rochester club w/all it's pools and stuff?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I train @ LTF Shelby...
> Commerce is the only LTF in MI, I have not been to
> 
> It's a drive, but have you been to the Rochester club w/all it's pools and stuff?



I haven't been to Rochester but Commerce has two large pools outside with circular tube slides.   It was has at least two pools inside with the circular tube slides.    I think the only thing that Rochester has over Commerce is the tennis courts.    I've worked out at the Novi LTF for past 4-5 years.     Both locations are on my way home from work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is the cool scar?



PIC of scars on IM


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool.  I hope I never have one of those lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

6/15/05

*Back and Biceps*
* I had a pretty good workout.    My Bis were pumped 

*Pullups*
15
11
9

*Narrow Supinated Grip Precore Row*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 11

*Chinups*
13
8
9

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 11

*Seated Preacher DB Curl*
40 x 7
40 x 6
40 x 5

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 20 
150 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Good w/o, nice numbers!!! How are you healin up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good w/o, nice numbers!!! How are you healin up?



  Thanks.   I'd like to really speed up my recovery but I don't want to come back to soon and tear my AT before it has a chance to properly heal.

I'm biking on my off days for 10 minutes (I'm going to up it to 20) then stretching in the hot tub to increase my strength and blood flow to the tendon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome progress, keep it up, nothing bust BEST WISHES to you Brother YM!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice wo YM  


I got tired just reading this 





> *Narrow Supinated Grip Precore Row*


 LOL  what the heck is it ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM
> 
> 
> I got tired just reading this  LOL  what the heck is it ?



Narrow  (Hands 6 inches apart)
Supinated Grip (palms facing each other)
Precore (type of machine)
Row  (row)  ..  haha


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Narrow (Hands 6 inches apart)
> Supinated Grip (palms facing each other)
> Precore (type of machine)
> Row (row) .. haha


The Precore was throwing me for a loop


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome progress, keep it up, nothing bust BEST WISHES to you Brother YM!!!


 
   Thanks  AA

*GW -*    Sorry to confuse you


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks AA
> 
> *GW -*  Sorry to confuse you


No problem. Isn't hard to do


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey YM, glad to see you on the mend.   

Like Gary, I'm easy to confuse.  What is LTF?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM, glad to see you on the mend.
> 
> Like Gary, I'm easy to confuse. What is LTF?


*Lifetime Fitness*

http://www.lifetimefitness.com/clubs/index.cfm?strWebAction=club_details&intClubid=128


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM, glad to see you on the mend.
> 
> Like Gary, I'm easy to confuse.  What is LTF?






LTF = LifeTime Fitness  is the gym where I workout.   There are six in Michigan.   If you are a member of one you can go to any in the country.    I'll be in a class near Chicago next week.    There's a LTF there that I will use.

LTF


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks like a nice gym!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pistons


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Pistons



That's right


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Good to hear the foot is coming along.  Your w/o's continue to be impressive.  Well done!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome job on the workout. 
It seems we're going to have a decent NBA Finals after all. Wasn't looking like much after Spurs took 2-0 lead but now that it's even'd out, anybody's ball game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good to hear the foot is coming along.  Your w/o's continue to be impressive.  Well done!



  Thanks Pylon

*Blu -* I've liked the last two games much better than the first two 


6/17/05

*Chest/Tris*
* Things went good today - it's FRIDAY!!!!!

*Bench*
225 x 4

*HS Incline Press*
220 x 7
220 x 5

*Dips*
17
14
11

*Supinated Grip Precore Incline Press*
240 x 7
240 x 5
240 x 6
*
Smith CG Press*
2 plates x 17
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 12

*ABS*
*
Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25 
150 x 25


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice workout YM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 17, 2005)

It's an NBA championship for whoever gets tough now!! 


(goooo-in to work)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey PM and MM - thanks for checkin' in.  Go PISTIONS!!


6/18/05

Well - I'm five weeks post op (as of yesterday).    I'm not supposed to start PT until after I see my doctor (9 weeks post op).    I started using the stationary bike and doing ankle flextion in the hot tub about every other day.    I'm keeping my foot elavated at night.    The swelling has gone done considerably.    I'm also wearing a tight dress sock (kinda like a "compression sock") on my injured foot.    I'll be in NW Chicago next week for a class so I'm assuming the week will go by fast.    

I took a few measurements this AM.   I am most concerned with my waist -

Weight: 187
Arms: 16+
Hips: 34 1/2
Waist at biggest area (belly button): 36    
(This is the biggest my waist has ever measured.   Normally it's 34'ish depending on my diet and exercise program.)    I've cleaned up my diet a little bit this week.   It'll be harder next week since I'll be out of town but I'm sure I'll figure something out.    I plan on working out on Sunday before I leave then Wednesday and Saturday - since I won't get home until about 10PM on Friday night.

Just wanted to "checkpoint" what's going on.    I think I'm going to reschedule my doctor appointment for 7 weeks post op to discuss getting into PT earlier than 9 weeks.

Today's an OFF DAY - I mean "chores day" around the house


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2005)

6/19

I did a pullday but cant remember my reps:

Exercises:  Pullups, Row, Chins, Shrugs, Reverse Fly (all within normal rep range)
plus 20 minutes on the bike

6/21/05

(in Chicago)

Push Day

HS Incline
220 x 7
220 x 6
220 x 5

Dips
14
11
9

Seated DB MP 
45 x 12
45 x 12 
45 x 10

Side Raise
20 x 12
20 x 10

Single Arm Push down
45 x 14
45 x 12

Bike
11 minutes

I'll be back online sometime Friday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice w/o YM. Don't worry about your waist, it'll go back down I'm sure once your back 100%. Even with exercise I think the body has a tendency to put on some "safety" fat after injuries, especially surgeries. It won't last


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Good look'n workout brother. Thanks for keeping us updated on your stats. As Rocco stated, waist will drop when you can workout 100% again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks guys...I won't be 100% until November     The extra inches will be gone by the end of July  

6/22/05

Used the Holiday Inn Gym (not much of a selection)

Chin pulldowns
180 x 14
210 x 9
210 x 7

Overhand pulldowns
180 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 10

Shrugs
180 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 9
180 x 8

Bike 
10 minutes


LETS GO PISTONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

OVR HND PLDNS...  Use narrow grip on these??

GR8 Motivation, training away. W/O real equip


----------



## bludevil (Jun 23, 2005)

great motivation to even workout at a hotel. Nice job given the environment


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Great w/o using a crappy gym LOL,


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OVR HND PLDNS...  Use narrow grip on these??
> 
> GR8 Motivation, training away. W/O real equip



MM, BLU and Rocco - 

I had to use the narrow grip since the bar was only about 18" long      Oh well......at least I exercised.   

====

6/24/04

I got home early today.   I unpacked then hit LTF.   I'm trying to figure out a good routine for the next 2-3 weeks while I can't do legs.

*PUSH*

CARDIO
20 minutes on the BIKE

*HS Machine Press*
200 x 10
200 x 8

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
190 x 15
190 x 10
190 x 10

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 12
100 x 12
*
Dips*
15

Since I just did a PUSH DAY on Tuesday I didn't want to crank out too many sets.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry about your Pistons 

They didn't play 100%...

...and they lost it all


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like a quality push routine to me. Have a great weekend bud.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sorry about your Pistons
> 
> They didn't play 100%...
> 
> ...and they lost it all



AGREED.....Damn it....  

*BLU...* Thanks     I really haven't increased my weights.  I'll figure out a plan so enough.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2005)

6/25/05

*CARDIO:*
20 minutes on the BIKE

*
PULL*
* It felt good to be back at my gym.   

*Pullups*
16
12
9

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 11

*Chinups*
13
11

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 7

*Upright Row (Cable)*
35 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

*ABS*
*
Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Good Lookin w/o's in here Brother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Lookin w/o's in here Brother YM!!!



Thanks AA!!!      Good to hear your back safe and sound.

6/27/05

Chest/Tris

*CARDIO*
25 minutes on level 10 (out of 25) on BIKE

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
240 x 12
260 x 8
290 x 5
310 x 4
340 x 3
* These weights are not comparable to free weights but I get a good stretch on this machine.

*Dips* 
18
12
9

*Smith CG Press*
2 plates and 2 25s x 8
2 plates and 2 25s x 7
2 plates and 2 25s x 6
*Has anyone calculated what the bar weights on a smith machine ?
*
ABS*

*Hanging knee raises*
20
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you Brother YM!!!
Another SOLID w/o there!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Yo YM, coming back nicely bro!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/18/05
> 
> I took a few measurements this AM.   I am most concerned with my waist -
> 
> ...



hahaha Nice!!  Mine's at 38 right now(belly button).  Dont get too much bigger, you'll look like me "Sumo Wrestler Phenom"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Great w/o there Yellow! The weight for the bar on the smith is actually going to be different depending on the manufacturer of that Smith machine. Do you know who made it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

6/29/05

CARDIO:
20 minutes on the BIKE at level 10

*
Back/Biceps*
*Pullups*
14
11

*Supinated Grip Machine Row*
170 x 10
170 x 9

*Chinups*
10
7 * Don't know what happened here ??

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 12

*Straight Bar Curl*
70 x 12
70 x 10

*Seated DB Curl*
30 x 8


*ABS*

*Truck Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20

This workout was similiar to the one on did on 6/25/05.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

MOOMB...

Why R U not boating!?!?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

Workouts are looking solid, bro. Keep it up.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother YM!!!
 Hows it goin?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Looking solid C.  Why no DB rows?  Your one arm rows are impressive as hell!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

*Jersey * - Thanks for checking in....I don't really want to put that much pressure on my foot.   Maybe I'll try them next week.    

*AA * - I have to wear this brace for two more weeks then I can start PT.   I hope to be back on the field by Mid November.

*Monstar * - What's up dude??   I see you are back on Westside....

*MM * - I dropped my boat off last night to get my speedo lines repaired.   A damn muskrat chewed through them.  (BASTARD!!)

*Rocco * - I forgot to check the manufacture.....No big deal

*PM * - I hope I don't get to 38's....haha....my back on my Oatmeal breakfast and salad lunch....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2005)

7/2/05

*Delts/Traps*

20 Minutes on the bike

*Seated DB Press*
45 x 15
45 x 12
45 x 10

*Seated HS Shrugs*
190 x 15
190 x 15 
190 x 15

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 8
35 x 6

*Machine Upright Row*
60 x 15
70 x 15 

Out on the lake for the rest of the day


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Out on the lake for the rest of the day


Awesome w/o there!!!
  on the lake!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

Great w/o YM, have fun on the lake!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/2/05
> 
> *Delts/Traps*
> 
> ...


Way to pound those shoulders bro!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!   Hope you three had a good weekend  

7/4/05

Happy 4th of July
_
*Chest/Tris*_

20 minutes on the bike at level 10 

*DB Press*
80 x 12
95 x 7
95 x 6

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
280 x 7
280 x 7
360 x 2

*Dips*
17
11
9

*Lying Tricep Press*
12
12
12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

Heavy duty DB presses bro!  Impressive...

How's the ankle holding up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Heavy duty DB presses bro!  Impressive...
> 
> How's the ankle holding up?




8 Days left until I get the walking cast off !!   8 more days     I have my first PT appointment on 7/18.    My ROM is pretty good.    Everyday I rotate my ankle up and down and in circles ( for about 5 minutes )  to evalate  some of the stiffness in the joint.     I started doing the stationary bike three weeks ago as well.

Good to see you around more often


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2005)

7/5/05

*CARDIO*
40 minutes on the bike

*ABS*
*Hanging Knee Raises*
15
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 15
150 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Sounds like your on the up and up as far as healing goes, thats great!!! When your back at 100 %, LOOKOUT World!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like your on the up and up as far as healing goes, thats great!!! When your back at 100 %, LOOKOUT World!!!



Thanks AA  

7/6/05

*PULL*

20 minutes on the bike

*Pullups*
14
13
12

*T-Bar Row*
140 x 12
140 x 11
140 x 11

*Chinups*
13
11
*
Low Row*
240 x 12
240 x 10
240 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2005)

Still strong as ever YM


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

Again, your Pull strength is Impressive!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the props guys !!

7/8/05

*Delts/Traps*

15 Minutes on the bike

*Seated DB Press*
50 x 15
50 x 10
50 x 12

*Seated HS Shrugs*
260 x 10
190 x 18
190 x 15

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 13
20 x 13

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 6
35 x 5

*Upright Row*
85 x 15
105 x 12


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Good lookin W/O there BRother YM!!! I can't do the seated DB presses too much, they really hurt my back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin W/O there BRother YM!!! I can't do the seated DB presses too much, they really hurt my back



I see the problem AA - you are supposed to use your shoulders not your back    haha


7/9/06

15 minutes on the Bike

*Biceps*

*Seated DB Curls*
45 x 13
45 x 10 
45 x 9

*Straight Bar Curls*
65 x 10
65 x 8
65 x 8

I put in 5 workouts this week     I haven't done that in a while - since I can't really do any legs yet.   I'm supposed to get my brace off this Wednesday.   It's been a LONG 9 weeks.   I start "official PT" in a week although I've been doing stretches and the bike since week 5.    So I figure I'm a month ahead of schedule.     Hopefully I'll be starting to use the treadmill soon.   I layed out my plan based on the last time I tore my achilles  - I should be leg pressing and walking on the treadmill by August 5th (12 weeks post op), Jogging at 16 weeks (September 2nd) and running by September 30th (20 weeks).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice w/o YM and good luck with your PT.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM and good luck with your PT.



Thanks Rocco - I appreciate it 

July 11, 2004

Since this is a "short week" I'm going to do a Push Day, Cardio Day and Pull day     It felt pretty good today.   I was happy hitting 100 x 6 on the Incline DB Press. 

I have one more full day in the walking cast!!!!!   THANK GOD!!!    I see the doc on Wednesday morning.



*PUSH*

20 minutes of Cardio


*15' Incline DB Press*
100 x 6
100 x 4

*Dips*
19

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
280 x 7
280 x 6

*Seated DB Military Press*
50 x 12

*Lying Tricep Extentions*
15
11

*Side Raise*
25 x 15
25 x 13


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Great w/o!!! Awesome on the DB Presses too!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2005)

Things looking on track here YM.  Good luck tomorrow bro


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey guys - things went fine at the doctor's appt.   I'm back to TWO shoes  

I start PT on Monday.

7/13/05
*
PULL*

*Pullups*
15
13

*HS Shrug*
190 x 20 
190 x 17

*Closed Grip Row*
160 x 10
160 x 8

*Upright Row*
105 x 10
105 x 8

*Chinups*
11
8

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 7

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 9
45 x 7

*Standing Straight Bar Curl*
70 x 10
70 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Awesome news and Great W/O!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome news and Great W/O!!!



Thanks AA.   I'm heading up North for the weekend      See you all on Monday


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2005)

congrats on the wardrobe change!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks AA. I'm heading up North for the weekend  See you all on Monday


 
!?!?!?!?  


 

I need to go tubing  ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> congrats on the wardrobe change!



  Thanks Pylon.   It feels good  

MM - Tubing ??      I love tubers!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

7/18/05

*Chest/Tris*

15 Minutes on the bike

I had my PT evaluation.   Unfortunately the PT said she would not start me on any strength building exercises until 12 weeks post OP.   I have to get the doctor to give her the green light to start it early.   I'm only on week 9.  So this week all I'm going to do it get stretched out.  

*Incline DB Press*
105 x 4
105 x 3
* Move up to 110's  

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
280 x 10
370 x 2
280 x 8
*
Dips * 
16
11

*Lying Extentions*
12
11

*Hammer Press*
190 x 14 RP

*Single arm reverse grip pushdown*
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 7

*Overhead DB Tricep Press*
25 x 14
25 x 13

*Diamond Pushup*
15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice DB inclines YM!  I love diamond pushups.... great finisher.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

Holy chit YM ! 

Look at those db inclines  

I'm not 100% sure what *Supinated Grip Incline Press*
 are but look at those numbers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MM - Tubing ??  I love tubers!!!


 
 ...


 ...  I could get on a wakeboard...

That would probably be entertaining, as I haven't done it in about two years!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy chit YM !
> 
> Look at those db inclines
> 
> ...



Thanks....GW


The Supinated Grip Incline is a new machine kinda like....I grap the handles where my palms are facing each other...

Supinated Grip Incline Bench


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice DB inclines YM!  I love diamond pushups.... great finisher.





How's it going Jersey??   How's the pup?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> ...  I could get on a wakeboard...
> ...




LOL -   Wakeboarding is fun.   That's about all I'll do but I only get out a couple times a year.   This was supposed to be the year that I "master the wakeboard" but my Achilles had something else in mind.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

I hurt the arch of my foot trying to slam a shovel
into what turned out to be a tree root 

I'm just going to skip a run day


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

mmmm wakeboarding.....
Hey YM... can you barefoot?? THAT is the shitzer


----------



## bludevil (Jul 19, 2005)

Very nice numbers ym. I forgot all about diamond pushups. Might have to give it a go today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Very nice numbers ym. I forgot all about diamond pushups. Might have to give it a go today.



Thanks Blu.....I'm feelin' a little tight today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> mmmm wakeboarding.....
> Hey YM... can you barefoot?? THAT is the shitzer



Nope........I have the drinking part down ..  LOL ..   I'm still working on the skiing/boarding part


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother YM!!! Hows life treatin ya?


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

My friend is a big wakeboarder, does flips and 360's and stuff. Trying to get me started. I've just now got to where I can get up. Definately different than regular water skiing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey YM!! Man I HATE diamond pushups LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother YM!!! Hows life treatin ya?



Pretty good AA!!      I'm starting to walk better but PT is REAL SLOW    

*BLU -* You just need to keep practicing.    It's definately more fun when you have a good teacher  

*Rocco* - Ahhhhhhhhhhh.........Diamond Pushups - you gotta love 'em


*7/20/05*

I weighed in at 190 today.   Waist was 35 1/2

I had PT today.   My PT just tried to loosen up my joint.  I'll be doing some hip stretches for the next two weeks then well start the strength training at 12 weeks post OP.          I wanted to get started doing the strength exercises now but the doctor said NO......cuz I could tear it again.

*BACK DAY*

15 minutes on the bike

*Weighted Pullups*
*I haven't done these in 10 weeks (since my injury).   I only lost 2 reps since I was doing normal pullups.   I was happy about that  
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 6
* Numbers are down but not bad.

*DB Row*
*I was nervous about putting extra weight on my left leg.   It felt good doing these again.    I started to loose my grip though.
130 x 10 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm 
130 x 8 Right Arm only | No left arm set

*HS Low Row * 
190 x 10 
190 x 8

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 12

*Supinated Grip Pullup*
bw x 8


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

Lookin Good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Lookin Good



Thanks     I'm feeling good these days


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks  I'm feeling good these days


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice wo YM  


Look at the Db rows!  Always strong there .  Is 130 your heaviest? I can't remember .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



MM - LOL ummmmm.......thanks for the flowers   

*GW -*  I've used 140's but I can only get a few reps without straps so I like to use the 130's if I'm not using straps


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

You always were a strong MoFo...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You always were a strong MoFo...


  , looks like your hav'nt skipped a beat!!! Take it slow and you'll blow away your previous stages!!! Glad the foot is healing well!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You always were a strong MoFo...



Thanks but I'm not part of GW's TEAM MOFO.... haha

*AA -*    Right on!   Slow and steady 


====================

7/22/05

*Delts/Traps*

15 minutes on the bike

*Standing DB Press*
40 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 9
*
Upright Row*
115 x 11
115 x 11
115 x 7

*Side Raise*
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 8
35 x 7

*Cable Front Raise*
12.5 x 10
12.5 x 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice w/o YM. You were always your OWN team LOL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM. You were always your OWN team LOL!



Thanks... haha

7/23/05

*BICEPS*

Just a quick 30 minute workout today   

15 minutes on the bike

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 8
*
Standing Barbell Curl*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 7

*Standing Hammer Curl*
40 x 5


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Last 2 w/o's are great!!! How do you like the Standing DB Presses compared to the seated ones? I like 'em more, they feel like they work the delts more!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks but I'm not part of GW's TEAM MOFO.... haha


But you could be, hell you could be the president  

Nice wo's by the way


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks but I'm not part of GW's TEAM MOFO.... haha


Just cause your not part of the team doesn't mean your not a MoFo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Last 2 w/o's are great!!! How do you like the Standing DB Presses compared to the seated ones? I like 'em more, they feel like they work the delts more!!!



I like them too!!   They work great  

*GW*


> But you could be, hell you could be the president



What is this .... Hair Club for men .... LOL hahaha

*Rissole * 



> Just cause your not part of the team doesn't mean your not a MoFo



Thanks.... 


7/25/05

*Chest and Tris*

15 minutes on the bike

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 4
110 x 3
* Move up to 120's   

*Dips * 
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 7

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
280 x 6
280 x 5
*
Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 4

*Lying Extentions*
13
11

*Diamond Pushup*
17

*Diamond Pushup | dropset | Regular Pushup*
11 | dropset | 17

then 45 minutes of PT.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice wo YM , as usual your chest and tri wo's are heavy and to the point


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

Damn....!! Your a machine!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM , as usual your chest and tri wo's are heavy and to the point



Thanks GW     It feels good upping the weights every week  

*
Rissole - *   - I appreciate the comment       I can't wait to start doing deadlifts again.   Unfortunately I probably won't/can't start those until September/October.


7/27/05

*Physical Therapy -* My ankle is responding well to the stretching.    I'm still walking with a small limp though.   I'm doing some hip exercises as well.    I start my strength training on 8/8/05 - probably real light stuff but it's a start.  


*BACK DAY*

5 minutes on the bike

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 8 Right Arm | 7  Left Arm 
130 x 8 Right Arm | 7  Left Arm 
*
HS Low Row* 
190 x 10 
190 x 9

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
2 plates x 13
2 plates x 11

*Supinated Grip Pullup*
bw x 7
bw x 6


----------



## bludevil (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice workout, weighted pullups #'s are very impressive. You must have some massive lats.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice wo YM !  

All Back  All Heavy  

Say, is the wife still hitting the weights?  Haven't seen you mention her training for awhile .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout, weighted pullups #'s are very impressive. You must have some massive lats.



  Thanks Blu....I wouldn't say massive but I like that word  

*GW - *    My wife is still hitting the gym just not as much as normal.   She's putting in lots of OT.    She's still exercising at least 3 times a week.

7/29/05

*Delts/Traps*

5 minutes on the bike

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 10
50 x 9
50 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10
115 x 8

*Side Raise*
20 x 12
25 x 10
20 x 12

*Barbell Shrug*
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother YM!!! Hows it goin, enjoying the weekend?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother YM!!! Hows it goin, enjoying the weekend?


...

...I wish my old lady got her ass in the gym as much as your wife!!  

(She's getting too skinny)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys - the weekend was alright....I spent most of it shopping for a pontoon boat.   I've been looking online and in the local papers all week.   I stopped by a few local marinas.    I didn't really find much that I like for the $$.     A guy that lives a few blocks away just put his on the market last night.     It's pretty nice.    The best part about the boat is the 40 HP 4 stroke Honda engine.   It's super quiet.    If it drives OK tonight I'm sure I'll buy because it's priced pretty fair.    It's a 21' 1997 Premier with a trolling motor, electric anchor, stereo, seating for 10, and all the seat and boat covers.     It just needs to be cleaned up.     I sold my ski boat last weekend because we never really ski or wakeboard too much.   Pontoons are a lot easier with a dog, cooler and friends.    I'll probably get a wave runner next summer.
*
MM -* It could be worse.   She could be getting bigger  


7/31/05

*Biceps*

*15 minutes on the bike

*Seated Preacher DB Curls*
45 x 12
45 x 7
45 x 7

*Standing Barbell Curl*
80 x 10
80 x 8

*EZ Bar Reverse Grip Curl*
65 x 14
65 x 11

ABS ???
* I haven't done abs in about two weeks.....
*
Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 25


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice wo YM ,

I have th esame problem with calves that you have with abs    maybe today  

You will probably make all kinds of new friends with a pontoon boat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM ,
> 
> I have th esame problem with calves that you have with abs    maybe today
> 
> You will probably make all kinds of new friends with a pontoon boat



HAHA....I don't do calves much either (especially now)


The sandbar on the lake is loaded with pontoons.   They are fun for late night rides too       I can see myself buying a ski boat in a few years but for now, the pontoon fits the bill better plus it's 1/2 the price so I can buy other toys


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2005)

8/1/05

*CHEST/TRIS*

*10 MInutes on the bike

*DB Press*
120 x 1 | 30 hold at the top
100 x 6
100 x 4
* I wanted to shot for 120 x 3 but I didn't have a spotter today.    I'll get it next week.

*Weighted Dips * 
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
280 x 5
280 x 5

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
72 x 13
72 x 11

*Diamond Pushup | superset | Pushup*
15 | 15

*Bosu Ball Wide Stance Pushup*
11

*Bosu Ball Close Stance Pushup | superset | Pushup*
9 | 9

*Cable Fly*
40 x 18


----------



## bludevil (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice numbers. Holding 120 for 30 is impressive. With all those pushup variations at the end, I bet that old chest was burning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Very nice numbers. Holding 120 for 30 is impressive. With all those pushup variations at the end, I bet that old chest was burning.




Yeah -  it was a good workout Blu!!   


8/3/05

*BACK DAY*

Today was a quick back workout then back to work.

10 minutes on the bike

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9
bw +70 x 4 | dropset | regular pullups x 8

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +70 x 3 shitty ones
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5

*Machine Row*
160 x 12 
160 x  9


----------



## bludevil (Aug 3, 2005)

Short and Sweet, love those kind of workouts cause that's when I tend to get my best #'s


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey YM!  The pontoon sounds sweet. Gotta keep Sampson happy, I know all about that .  Workouts looking super solid.  PT going ok?  I assume you are right on track, or knowing you, probably ahead of schedule.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 4, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother YM!!! Hows the Healing going? Everything doin good?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2005)

8/8/05


Hey guys I'll check in with you tomorrow...It's been busy around here...........Here's a quick post so I don't forget.......... 

*
CHEST/TRIS*

*Incline DB Press*
120 x 1 | 30 hold at the top
100 x 4
100 x 4

*Weighted Dips * 
bw +45 x 9
bw +55 x 6
bw +55 x 4 |dropset| bw x 4

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
280 x 6
280 x 5
280 x 4

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
72 x 13
72 x 11

*Bosu Ball Diamond Pushup | superset | Pushup*
11 | 12

*Bosu Ball Wide Stance Pushup | superset | Pushup*
9 | 4


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Excellent #'s there my Friend!!! How are ya doin?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent #'s there my Friend!!! How are ya doin?



Thanks AA! 

I'm doing pretty good.     I had PT yesterday.   I can finally start doing some light leg stretches and exercises.    It's been 12 weeks since surgery.    My Physical Therapist says that I'm doing great.    I have good range of motion in my ankle and my strength is still pretty good in my hips and quads.    I'm supposed to stretch 5 times a day (everyday).   I have to write down all the exercises I should do.   Basically I can do everything except squat, lunge and deadlift.

Besides that - I'm still looking for a pontoon.   I've checked about 15 boats in person and hundreds on-line but haven't found the right one.   I'm looking at another one today after work.    I'm online everyday looking.

Football season is coming up.    I just bought a couple tickets to the U/M vs.  Minnesota game.   I plan on taking my wife.     I'm going to try to get U/M vs. Notre Damn at the game with some of my buddies.

Go Blue !!     

AA - are you a college football fan??    I know Jersey is an Ohio State Fan....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMM  looks like the weight has gone up on DB presses and weighted dips .  Good job YM.  Looks like you are almost back to where you were and then some.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HMMMMMMMMM  looks like the weight has gone up on DB presses and weighted dips .  Good job YM.  Looks like you are almost back to where you were and then some.



Thanks for noticing GW...I'm getting there.    I have to start watching my diet closer.....I've had too many cheat meals over the last 3 months.     I think my waist line will start to go down once I start hitting my legs twice a week rather than O times


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks for noticing GW...I'm getting there. I have to start watching my diet closer.....I've had too many cheat meals over the last 3 months. I think my waist line will start to go down once I start hitting my legs twice a week rather than O times


it will...

I have been chowing down tons of carbs to keep up my energy levels
and I can still see my waist

(from the front -  )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey YM, nice numbers. 
I'm a college football fan myself, although I pull for Duke Blue Devils and their football program probably couldn't beat my flag football team, but going to the games are still fun. My only hope is we beat our arch nemisis North Carolina in football.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM, nice numbers.
> I'm a college football fan myself, although I pull for Duke Blue Devils and their football program probably couldn't beat my flag football team, but going to the games are still fun. My only hope is we beat our arch nemisis North Carolina in football.



LOL .....

I definately look forward to tailgating and college football


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 8/8/05
> 
> 
> Hey guys I'll check in with you tomorrow...It's been busy around here...........Here's a quick post so I don't forget..........
> ...


Great w/o YM! How'd the 120 go up? Easy or struggled?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o YM! How'd the 120 go up? Easy or struggled?



Thanks     It was a struggle - that's why I only did one


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking good, YM!  I see you are back in full swing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looking good, YM!  I see you are back in full swing!



I'm getting there 



8/10/05

My PT said I'm progressing great.  I'm not walking with a limp anymore.   I'm psyched to start doing legs again (lightly)  

*BACK DAY and LEG DAY*

5 Minutes on the treadmill at 3.5 

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*Machine Row*
200 x 12
200 x 10

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5

*DB Row*
120 x 10 Right | 8 Left

*Wide Grip Machine Row*
165 x 10
165 x 8

*LEGS*

*Runners Stretch*
3 x 20 second hold

*Leg Press*
85 x 50

*Calve Raise*
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15

*Sumo Deadlift*
135 x 15
* My hamstrings cramped up when I attempted the second set 

*SLDL*
135 x 15

*Leg Extentions*
180 x 12
180 x 10

My legs going to be SORE tomorrow!!!  I have't done a leg workout since the first week in May...............


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome news, glad your coming along just fine!!! You will be right back at it before you know it too, your last w/o was solid, sorry about your hammies though!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!

Oh yes, HUGE college football fan Brother YM!!!
Love the Missouri Tigers (Even though they are horrible) and the Crimson Tide, they are my Favorites!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome news, glad your coming along just fine!!! You will be right back at it before you know it too, your last w/o was solid, sorry about your hammies though!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!
> 
> Oh yes, HUGE college football fan Brother YM!!!
> Love the Missouri Tigers (Even though they are horrible) and the Crimson Tide, they are my Favorites!!!



Thanks for checkin' in AA!!   Good to hear you are a CF fan!!   I can't wait for the season to start


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2005)

You just can't do enough legs now can you? -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2005)

8/12/05

*Treadmill*
5 minutes at 3.8 (it's a start  )

*
Delts/Traps*

*Upright Row to a Standing MP (superset)*
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 8

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 12

*Shrugs*
225 x 12
225 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 8

*Two Bench Deep Pushups* * These really hit my front delts  !!
25
18

*STRETCHES for Achilles*

2' hip drop

Runner Stretch


*ABS*

*Trunk pulldown * 
150 x 25
150 x 25


I'm going to take Samson for a walk in a few hours and do some more stretches for my AT then sit in the Hot Tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You just can't do enough legs now can you? -




   haha .. My new program will be legs on Monday, Wednesday and Saturday


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome w/o there My Friend, can't wait to see your #'s on the legs!!! 3 days huh? BEAST!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there My Friend, can't wait to see your #'s on the legs!!! 3 days huh? BEAST!!!



   There may be a lot of numbers for legs but .... they'll be low for a while.   I don't want to end up back in a cast      What a difference a week makes though.......I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel of this LONG recovery.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2005)

Your gonna be right back where you finished in NO TIME!!! Your drive and motivation are VERY Inspirational to me, and I'm sure other people here. Thank you my Friend, and GODspeed your comeback!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your gonna be right back where you finished in NO TIME!!! Your drive and motivation are VERY Inspirational to me, and I'm sure other people here. Thank you my Friend, and GODspeed your comeback!!!



I appreciate that AA      I hope you are right about my comeback     I'm really starting to feel like I'm getting back into my grove.

Waist is down to 35' and weight was 191 today although it's been in the 188 range all week     All I had for dinner last night was Sushi (rolls) and Shrimp........Oh well - I'm not really concerned about my weight.   I've got 1 more inch to go on my waist 

8/13/05

*Biceps and Legs*

Warmup -  
* 10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0 

*Seated DB Preacher Curls*
50 x 9 Right | 8 Left
50 x 6 Right | 6 Left

*Squat Press Machine*
90 x 50
90 x 50 
* Maaaaaan - my legs were burnin'

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 12
95 x 9

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
135 x 20
135 x 20
* No hamstring cramps today 

*EZ Bar Overhand Grip Curl*
75 x 9
75 x 8

*Leg Extentions*
190 x 12
190 x 12

*ABS*

*Hanging Knee Raises*
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2005)

8/15/05

PT 

I did a bunch of new exercises today.

*LEGS*

7 minutes on the treadmill (up to 4.2 rate)

*Runners Stretch*

*Leg Press (machine at PT)*
125 x 40
125 x 30

*Wobble Board Ankle Rotation*
3 sets

*Hip bend/wall touches*

*Sumo Style Deadlifts*
135 x 25
135 x 25

*Calve Raises (on Leg Press Machine)*
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

*CHEST/TRIS*

*DB Press*
110 x 3
110 x 4
110 x 2 (lost focus!!)

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 7
bw +90 x 4
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6
*
Supinated Grip Incline Press*
240 x 6
240 x 6

*Rope Overhead Press*
150 x 13
150 x 12
150 x 13

*Diamond Pushups*
15
13

*Pushups * 
21

*ABS*

*Hanging straight leg raises*
15
12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2005)

That's a heluva WO - 

How long?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's a heluva WO -
> 
> How long?



   Too long.......almost two hours.  I figured I need to put in the extra time for my leg (a couple times a week).


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's a heluva WO -


That's a heluva understatement....   

Hey YM, How's the repairs goin??


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Too long.......almost two hours.  I figured I need to put in the extra time for my leg (a couple times a week).


But don't you love the 2 hour w/o's?!?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> That's a heluva understatement....
> 
> Hey YM, How's the repairs goin??



   Things are ahead of schedule       I hope to be jogging in 4 weeks then running 4 weeks after that   



			
				Rocco said:
			
		

> But don't you love the 2 hour w/o's?!?



  Not really ...  haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2005)

8/17/05

*Physical Therapy -*

10 minutes on  the treadmill.   The last three minutes - I was at 4.3 rate.    My Achilles is feeling much more flexible - just over the last 10 days.    

*Runners' Stretch*
3 sets

*Standing Calve Raise*
3 sets

*Close to the wall stretch*
3 sets

*4" Step Stretch*
3 sets

*Machine Calve Raise*
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

*Bending wall touches*
3 sets

*Stretched by Physical Therapist*

*Leg Press (at the gym)*
180 x 20
180 x 20
180 x 20

*SLDL*
135 x 15
135 x 12

*BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*Wide Grip Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 12

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5
bw +45 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 5 (lost grip)
100 x 12

*
ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 17, 2005)

Impressive pullups YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Impressive pullups YM




Thanks Cold Iron


----------



## bludevil (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree, doing pullups and chinups with 45lbs added at 8 reps is crazy. Nice job


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I agree, doing pullups and chinups with 45lbs added at 8 reps is crazy. Nice job



Thanks Blu.... Where's your new journal???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

For you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> For you



Thanks....I have a gmail account


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Brother YM, I agree!!! Awesome job my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Great w/o, YM!  Glad to hear the ankle is treating you right!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2005)

AA - Thanks      Too bad you are NOT moving to MI ....  

PYLON -  I'm pretty happy with my progress  !!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> moving to MI


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



TYPO 

AA is moving to Missouri not Michigan..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MO not MI


 

Is he gonna develop one of those Drawls -


----------



## bludevil (Aug 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks Blu.... Where's your new journal???



Must admit, just been too lazy to start another one  
Probably start it monday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Is he gonna develop one of those Drawls -



   maybe


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Must admit, just been too lazy to start another one
> Probably start it monday




Definately!!   I'd like to see it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2005)

8/19/05

*Delts/Traps*

5 minutes on the treadmill - rate 4.4

PT exercises -  

*Runner's stretch*

*4" Box step down*


*Standing DB Press*
* These are tough without using your legs....
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 8

*Face Pulls with two cables*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Face Pulls with bar*
80 x 12
80 x 12

*Deep Bench Pushups*
26
18

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 9

*Shrugs*
225 x 10
225 x 10 

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Excellent w/o there my Friend!!! I'll try not to get one of those drawls!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o there my Friend!!! I'll try not to get one of those drawls!!!



  Great!!


8/20/05

*Legs & Biceps*

PT

10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.5

*Biceps*

*Seated DB Curls*
55 x 7
55 x 4
45 x 9

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 10
100 x 6

*EZ Reverse Curl*
75 x 10
75 x 9

*Legs*
*
Runners stretch*

*Leg Press*
230 x 25
270 x 20
320 x 15
* This is a big jump in weights since the last leg workout

*Sumo Style Deadlifts*
135 x 8
225 x 10
225 x 10

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
holding 10 lbs x 20
holding 20 lbs x 15
holding 20 lbs x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL!!! Great lookin w/o there Brother YM!!! I can't believe you actually did somethin else with legs............. Your a friggen Beast my Friend!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> LOL!!! Great lookin w/o there Brother YM!!! I can't believe you actually did somethin else with legs............. Your a friggen Beast my Friend!!! Keep it up!!!



  I told ya ... I'm going hit the wheels three times a week.   I'm itching to get back on the football field


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I told ya ... I'm going hit the wheels three times a week.   I'm itching to get back on the football field


  I hear ya my Friend!!!
Heres your competition!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

When can you play football again?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya my Friend!!!
> Heres your competition!!!




   Funny!!



> When can you play football again?



   Hopefully by November/December.    I had surgery on May 13.   I'm hoping to come back after 6 months.....so that would be mid November.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck. Your recovering very well also aren't you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good luck. Your recovering very well also aren't you?



Thanks...I'm well ahead of schedule.  My PT would probably shit if I told her I was doing sumo's with 225 and leg pressing 300+ ..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey YM!  Good to see you coming back strong.  

Yo bro..... Big Ten season starts in two weeks.  I'm pumped, and I KNOW you are too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM!  Good to see you coming back strong.
> 
> Yo bro..... Big Ten season starts in two weeks.  I'm pumped, and I KNOW you are too!



For sure!!   Good to see you around


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks...I'm well ahead of schedule.  My PT would probably shit if I told her I was doing sumo's with 225 and leg pressing 300+ ..


Great news my Friend!!! Your right, she would defianltly be freakin out!!! Can't wait for College Ball my Friend, right around the corner!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great news my Friend!!! Your right, she would defianltly be freakin out!!! Can't wait for College Ball my Friend, right around the corner!!!



    U/M is ranked 4th....  .... hopefully their D is better than last year!!

*Chest/Tris and Legs*

*PT -*

10 minutes on the treadmill (last minute was at 4.6)    

*Runners Stretch*
3 sets

*Wobble Board * 
3 sets

*Calve Raises*
90 x 10
90 x 10 
90 x 10
*
Wall Stretches*
3 sets
*
Band around ankle side steps*
3 sets

*Stretched out by PT*

(at the gym)

*
Leg Press*
180 x 20
270 x 20 
270 x 20

*CHEST/TRIS*
*
DB Press*
110 x 4
110 x 3
100 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9
bw +90 x 3
bw +45 x 6

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 4

*Rope Overhead Press*
150 x 13
150 x 12

*Bosu Ball Diamond Pushups*
15
12
*
Bosu Ball Pushups * 
16

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

4th huh? They will have a better defense than last year, I'll be pulling for 'em!!!
Excellent w/o there also, nice numbers!!!

*Go BLUE!!!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 4th huh? They will have a better defense than last year, I'll be pulling for 'em!!!
> Excellent w/o there also, nice numbers!!!
> 
> *Go BLUE!!!*



Thanks!!   That's what I like to see  *"GO BLUE"!!*

PT day combined with my workout takes 2 damn hours


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

2 hours wisely spent my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 2 hours wisely spent my Friend!!!



  Good point   

I'm a gym rat anyways!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice w/o yellow. 
Must say, I've never been a big U/M fan, mostly because I dislike the basketball program, but now that they have a dukie running the bball team I might actually give their football team a chance. Ahhhh, nix that, my hatred runs to deep


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice w/o yellow.
> Must say, I've never been a big U/M fan, mostly because I dislike the basketball program, but now that they have a dukie running the bball team I might actually give their football team a chance. Ahhhh, nix that, my hatred runs to deep






U/M is a great tradition to follow.   I've been watching them for over 20 years ( I feel old now - THANKS).    My buddys brother played for U/M from 2000 - 2003 so I got even more into the football games.   I went to almost every home game for four years.  Getting to know the players and traveling to their games were a blast.    Notre Dame and Wisconsin were fun places to go along with Orlando in 2001 (Citrus Bowl) and LA in 2003 (Rose Bowl).    I'm a big fan and probably always will be


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great w/o and Archie's right, time well spent! Though don't you hate being stretched by the PT?!? I hate that LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o and Archie's right, time well spent! Though don't you hate being stretched by the PT?!? I hate that LOL.



That's the best part


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's the best part


 ... Lets not forget the massage -


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2005)

You know I love ya man, but "GO BUCKEYES!!!!".  It'll be interesting to see if Teddy Ginn picks up where he left off in his freshman year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ... Lets not forget the massage -



LOL  

8/23/05

45 minute walk through the woods with Samson     (I tried to jog a little)


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

For you my Friend!!!



 For me!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You know I love ya man, but "GO BUCKEYES!!!!".  It'll be interesting to see if Teddy Ginn picks up where he left off in his freshman year.



#7 is a stud!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> For you my Friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For me!!!



VERY NICE AA!!!   Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

My Pleasure!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2005)

8/24/05

Physical Therapy -

10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0 - 4.4

*Runners' Stretch*
3 sets

*Standing Calve Raise*
3 sets

*Wobble Board Rotation*
3 sets

*Stretched by Physical Therapist*

(at the gym) 

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
225 x 15
225 x 12

*SLDL*
135 x 15
135 x 12
*
BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 5
bw +45 x 6 (used straps on this set)

*DB Row* (used straps for all these sets)
130 x 12 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm
130 x 11 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm
130 x 9 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm
* These felt good.   I could really feel the stretch.

*Wide Grip Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 12

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5
bw +45 x 6


----------



## bludevil (Aug 25, 2005)

no matter how many times I've said it, still amaze me doing pullups with 45 attached.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> no matter how many times I've said it, still amaze me doing pullups with 45 attached.



Thanks blu...Earlier this year I was trying to do pullups with three plates     I was able to do 1 rep ( chin cleared the bar ) with 100 lbs  but that's as high as I got.    I started out using 20 lbs and just keep adding weight.   45 is good weight for me...sometimes I get 7, 8, 9 or 10 (on a good day).

My back is "feeling it" today from doing the DB Rows yesterday.    I was able to get some extra reps because I used straps ( it made a big difference as far as focusing on my back rather than my grip ).

I'm still waiting to see your new journal...


----------



## bludevil (Aug 25, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting to see your new journal...



I posted the gist of my routine in rocco's journal. I'm hesitating starting a new journal because I don't know how much longer I'm going to stay on my current routine. Strength gains aren't coming as fast as I would like, so I'm thinking of going back to a routine I used before with great results hypertrophy and strength wise (Hybrid Hypertrophy). I know my next routine will be the HH routine, but how soon is yet to be determined. I may wait until I start the HH routine before starting a new journal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I posted the gist of my routine in rocco's journal. I'm hesitating starting a new journal because I don't know how much longer I'm going to stay on my current routine. Strength gains aren't coming as fast as I would like, so I'm thinking of going back to a routine I used before with great results hypertrophy and strength wise (Hybrid Hypertrophy). I know my next routine will be the HH routine, but how soon is yet to be determined. I may wait until I start the HH routine before starting a new journal.



Sounds good Blu..

8/26/05

Delts/Traps

5 minutes on the treadmill - rate 4.2

*PT exercises - *  

*Runner's stretch*

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 9
60 x 8
60 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Deep Bench Pushups*
30
20

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2005)

8/27/05

Legs & Biceps

PT

10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.2

Biceps

*Seated DB Curls*
55 x 9
55 x 7

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 12
100 x 9

*EZ Reverse Curl*
85 x 10
85 x 8

*Single arm Cable Curls*
70 x 15
70 x 12

Legs

*Runners stretch*

*Squat Press Machine*
270 x 20
270 x 20
270 x 20

*Leg Extentions*
205 x 10
205 x 10

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
holding 20 lbs x 25
holding 20 lbs x 25


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Great lookin w/o's there BRother YM, looking REAL solid!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o's there BRother YM, looking REAL solid!!!



Thank you AA!! 

8/30/05

I forgot my gym bag yesterday so I took the day off    

*LEG DAY*

15 minutes on the treadmill.  I got up to 4.8 rate (only briefly) but I averaged about 4.3

*Squat Press Machine*
320 x 20
360 x 20
360 x 15

*SLDL*
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

*Calve Raises*
BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

YM... You need to get down in the warm pool and run laps, side to side...

That would be the perfect strengthener for those foots of yours - 

The 2 lanes in the warm pool at LTF Shelby are just over waist high,
I'm sure yours have to be similar!?!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> YM... You need to get down in the warm pool and run laps, side to side...
> 
> That would be the perfect strengthener for those foots of yours -
> 
> ...



I thought about that today when I was at LTF.....Good idea


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2005)

8/31/05

*Chest/Tris*

*PT -*

10 minutes on the treadmill 

*Runners Stretch*
3 sets

*Wobble Board * 
3 sets

*Hip Band Stretch*
3 sets

*CHEST/TRIS*

*DB Press*
100 x 6
100 x 5
100 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5 |dropset| bw x 3

*Supinated Grip Press*
230 x 7
230 x 7
230 x 5

*Rope Overhead Press*
140 x 12
140 x 10

*Diamond Pushups* 
15

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 18
150 x 18


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother YM!!! Excellent #'s!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like another fine w/o, YM.  Well done!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys        I was pretty happy with the workout considering I banged up my left shoulder and wrist on Saturday.    It's still sore but getting better daily.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

9/1/05

10 minutes on treadmill at 4.0

*BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*DB Row * (used straps for all these sets)
130 x 13 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm
130 x 12 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5

*Wide Grip Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 7

*PT *  

*Runners Stretch*
3 sets

*Calve Raises*
3 sets


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

on weighted pullups are your arms wide apart?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> on weighted pullups are your arms wide apart?



Yes - I'd say somewhere between 4 and 4 1/2 feet.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

You have awesome pulling strength my Friend!!! Props to your w/o!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Tomorrow, 2:30 KDNL Channel 30 for me, will be watching Michigan my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, 2:30 KDNL Channel 30 for me, will be watching Michigan my Friend!!!



Me too!!   I can't wait!!     I have tickets for next weeks game against Notre Dame.   I'm heading down to Ann Arbor with a bunch of college buddies (there goes the diet      )


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Me too!!   I can't wait!!     I have tickets for next weeks game against Notre Dame.   I'm heading down to Ann Arbor with a bunch of college buddies (there goes the diet      )


That sounds like a blast, have a great time, should be a great game too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2005)

9/3/05

10 Minutes on the treadmill at 4.0 (I got up to 5.0 - for about a minute)

*Shoulders/Biceps*

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 11
55 x 10
55 x 9

*Seated DB Curls*
50 x 10
50 x 7

*Side Raises*
17.5 x 20
20 x 15

*Straight Bar Curl*
110 x 8
110 x 5

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Reverse Grip Curl*
85 x 12
85 x 12

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 10
35 x 8

*ABS*

*Swiss Curl Crunch w/ 20lbs*
15
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That sounds like a blast, have a great time, should be a great game too!!!



Sure!!   How was the game last night?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Game was fun!!! I like watching it differently than most fans who just want the Rams to win, I like watching position players and see who I think should make the team, ya know what I mean?!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice w/o's YM. I wish I knew more about sports so I could say more in here LOL.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2005)

Rocco said:
			
		

> I wish I knew more about sports so I could say more in here LOL.



   I'm sure you watch some sports.......  




			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Game was fun!!! I like watching it differently than most fans who just want the Rams to win, I like watching position players and see who I think should make the team, ya know what I mean?!!



I know what you mean .... I'm always looking for new plays for my football team by watching different formations.   

Michigan took care of business today.   I'm still kinda worried about their Defense though.

I saw Missouri won too


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm sure you watch some sports.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of our teams won!!!  
I LOVE Football!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Both of our teams won!!!
> I LOVE Football!!!



Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh yeah!

9/4/05

*LEGS*
*
10 minutes on treadmill*

*Runners Stretch*

*Bent over wall touches*

*Squat Press Machine*
360 x 21
410 x 16
410 x 15

*SLDL*
135 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Standing Calve Raises*
15
15
15

*Shot Free throws for about 10 minutes*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2005)

9/5/05

5 minutes on the treadmill

*CHEST/TRIS*

*DB Press*
105 x 4
105 x 4

*Dips*
14
11

*Supinated Grip Press*
270 x 10
270 x 8

*Rope Overhead Press*
140 x 12
140 x 10

*Smith CG Press*
180 x 2
140 x 7

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 30
150 x 25


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Shot Free throws for about 10 minutes*


Any jumpers?... Or just straight shots, and running the ball down? -


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm sure you watch some sports.......


Women's volleyball, but I'm not watching for the scoring  Unfortunately I get roped into Nascar racing at work when we work nights. *YAWN*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Any jumpers?... Or just straight shots, and running the ball down? -



   No jumpers.....Just free throws (and running the ball down)



> Women's volleyball, but I'm not watching for the scoring  Unfortunately I get roped into Nascar racing at work when we work nights. *YAWN*


  

    See you DO watch some sports


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2005)

9/6/05

8 minutes on treadmill at 4.2

*BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9
bw +70 x 3 | dropset | bw x 8

*DB Row* (used straps for all these sets)
130 x 12 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
225 x 17
275 x 10

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5
bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20 lbs*
30
25


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice w/o YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o YM!



  Thanks Pylon !

9/7/05

*Physical Therapy*

5 minutes on the treadmill


3 sets of each exercise:

*Hip Stretches with band

BAPS Board ankle rotation

Shuffle sideways with band

Forward lunge  * first time doing these

Squat to a toe raise  * first time doing these
*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

The pooool is calling you -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The pooool is calling you -



I know....I know......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

DId you see my crappy vids? -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> DId you see my crappy vids? -



... I just check 'em out before you post in here......That looks like a cool gym......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> ... I just check 'em out before you post in here......That looks like a cool gym......


That's Lion's Den in Rochester...
(Where my GF works)

It's a sport specific studio, I just made a deal with the owner
today, so I can train there once a week - :bounce:

It was designed for football players -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's Lion's Den in Rochester...
> (Where my GF works)
> 
> It's a sport specific studio, I just made a deal with the owner
> ...



I'm jealous      Where in Rochester??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm jealous  Where in Rochester??


Right in downtown...  (North end)

$5 a week -


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Right in downtown...  (North end)
> 
> $5 a week -


 Damn!  That's a sweet deal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Damn!  That's a sweet deal!



No kidding!!      

-----


It looks like its going to be a rough weekend (on the liver).   I just got 2 U/M vs. ND tickets for Saturday and 2 tickets for the Lions vs. Packers game on Sunday


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey YM... How goes the battle.

Lucky Bastard  I wanna go to both games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey YM... How goes the battle.
> 
> Lucky Bastard  I wanna go to both games



Hey Iain -    

I think I winning the battle..........I'm getting close to jogging which put me that much closer to playing sports again.    It's been a LONG 4 months.    My calve is still pretty weak but I'm doing rehab at least 4 days a week.   I see the doctor for my followup appointment on 9/19/05.    That's about 18 weeks post op.   I hope to get the green light to return to sports as soon as my leg is strong enough.

What's going on with you?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Iain -
> 
> I think I winning the battle..........I'm getting close to jogging which put me that much closer to playing sports again. It's been a LONG 4 months. My calve is still pretty weak but I'm doing rehab at least 4 days a week. I see the doctor for my followup appointment on 9/19/05. That's about 18 weeks post op. I hope to get the green light to return to sports as soon as my leg is strong enough.
> 
> What's going on with you?


Pool work, would have strengthened those calves up faster -


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Iain -
> 
> I think I winning the battle..........I'm getting close to jogging which put me that much closer to playing sports again.    It's been a LONG 4 months.    My calve is still pretty weak but I'm doing rehab at least 4 days a week.   I see the doctor for my followup appointment on 9/19/05.    That's about 18 weeks post op.   I hope to get the green light to return to sports as soon as my leg is strong enough.
> 
> What's going on with you?



Not a heck of alot, Just waiting for Hockey season to start up, and watching the little guy grow up.  Glad to see you recovery has been progressing well.  Any chance of playing football this year?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pool work, would have strengthened those calves up faster -



Now that I know I can do a lunge and single leg toe raise I feel more comfortable trying to jog.     I know I should jump in the pool first


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Not a heck of alot, Just waiting for Hockey season to start up, and watching the little guy grow up.  Glad to see you recovery has been progressing well.  Any chance of playing football this year?



I bet he is growing fast!!!

I planned on starting to play ball in November....we'll see ????


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Now that I know I can do a lunge and single leg toe raise I feel more comfortable trying to jog. I know I should jump in the pool first


The thing about the water is...

You can work any motion you want...
running,
side to side,

and you will strengthen those muscles,
but there will be no rough impacts to inflame anything


----------



## bludevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Good luck on the dr. visit. Hopefully all systems are GO.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good luck on the dr. visit. Hopefully all systems are GO.



Thanks - 

Me too!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The thing about the water is...
> 
> You can work any motion you want...
> running,
> ...




  I just need to get my butt in there!!  haha

9/8/05

*Delts/Traps*

10 minutes on the treadmill

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 12
55 x 11
55 x 9

*Side Raises*
20 x 15
20 x 15
*
Upright Row*
115 x 14
115 x 11

*Deep Bench Pushups*
30 
20

*Single Arm Reverse Fly*
25 x 15
25 x 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 10
225 x 12

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
77.5 x 30
87.5 x 20
*
Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
25



*Jogged two laps around the gym *  
* my first time jogging


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

Good looking w/o, YM.  Good luck with the Dr.!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking w/o, YM.  Good luck with the Dr.!



  Thanks!

9/9/05

*Legs / Biceps*

10 minutes on the treadmill at 3.8

*Squat Press Machine*
360 x 25 
450 x 15
540 x 12
* I was REAL happy with this set 

*Straight Bar Curl*
110 x 10
110 x 7

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Seated DB Curl*
50 x 10
50 x 8

*Standing Calve Raises*
15
15
15
15

*Lunge w/ 20lbs*
10 each leg
10 each leg

*Leg Extention*
130 x 15
130 x 12

*Reverse Grip Curl*
95 x 10
95 x 7


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Strong as ever YM!!! How's the ankle?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Strong as ever YM!!! How's the ankle?



  The achilles is healing........just toooooooooo slow.

My boyz in BLUE choked today against ND


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> My boyz in BLUE choked today against ND



I am a big ND fan so I loved it.  There is no reason why Mich. shouldn't have won that game.  They just couldn't get anything going.  I wonder how far they will dro pin the rankings now?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am a big ND fan so I loved it.  There is no reason why Mich. shouldn't have won that game.  They just couldn't get anything going.  I wonder how far they will dro pin the rankings now?



Michigan just couldn't get anything going.....................     ND made plays when they had to.........


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry Brother YM, Michigan had several chances, I couldn't believe my eyes!!! ND is a good team though, They'll bounce back and get  it next week!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Football -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry Brother YM, Michigan had several chances, I couldn't believe my eyes!!! ND is a good team though, They'll bounce back and get  it next week!!!



They better.........they play Eastern Michigan


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Football -



YEAH - FOOTBALL !!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

Henne sucked  ass  that is why they lost.

Shit even I could have batted down, and made a few interceptions the way he was telegraphing eveything.  Notre Dame played well though.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

At least your lions won


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Henne sucked  ass  that is why they lost.
> 
> Shit even I could have batted down, and made a few interceptions the way he was telegraphing eveything.  Notre Dame played well though.



No kidding.....The one bad thing about going to the game is the lack of instant replay..........The offense looked pretty weak though.   I just found out Tim M. (tight end) broke his arm and three offensive lineman are hurt....and Mike Hart pulled a hammy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> At least your lions won



That was a fun game......     You get to see DETROIT's finest when you go to a Lions game.... LOL     

It's not like watching a game at the Silverdome though.....You could always see a couple good fights in the upper bowl.   haha    

Ford Field was rocking.   It was packed and people were on their feet most of the game       Parking wasn't bad either considering there was a Tiger game a noon and the Lions played at 4.  

I can't wait for the Superbowl parties in D-Town


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2005)

9/12/05

PT -

10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0

*Wobble Board * 
3 sets

*Hip Band Stretch*
3 sets
*
Bench Squats w/ 14lbs*
3 sets

*Flex board standing on one foot*
3 sets

*Calve Raises*
3 sets

*Stair climber*
Level 5 out of 10 for 5 minutes

*Leg Press*
360 x 20
360 x 15


*CHEST/TRIS*

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 3
110 x 3
100 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6

*Rope Overhead Press*
82.5 x 8
77.5 x 12

*CG Press*
135 x 15
135 x 12

*Supinated Grip Press*
180 x 9
180 x 10



*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 20

*Hanging knee raise*
20


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

Goin kinda heavy on those presses, eh?

x3
x3
x5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Goin kinda heavy on those presses, eh?
> 
> x3
> x3
> x5



I was shooting for sets of 5     I'm about ready to make a change to my routine soon but I wanted to get 110 x 5 before I changed things up.   I got 110 x 4 a couple weeks ago.   I think if I go much higher I'm risking injury    

I start school tomorrow.   So Tuesday nights I'll be at LTU     I need seven classes to complete my MBA.   I started the program then took a couple years off due to work conditions.   This is my first class back since my break.      

I'm trying to read my text book but this damn IM gets in the way ... LOL


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was shooting for sets of 5  I'm about ready to make a change to my routine soon but I wanted to get 110 x 5 before I changed things up. I got 110 x 4 a couple weeks ago. I think if I go much higher I'm risking injury
> 
> I start school tomorrow. So Tuesday nights I'll be at LTU  I need seven classes to complete my MBA. I started the program then took a couple years off due to work conditions. This is my first class back since my break.
> 
> I'm trying to read my text book but this damn IM gets in the way ... LOL


MBA -  

You're a pretty fart smeller


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I start school tomorrow.   So Tuesday nights I'll be at LTU  I need seven classes to complete my MBA. I started the program then took a couple years off due to work conditions. This is my first class back since my break. LOL


]

 I'm working on my MBA right now also.  I'm through accounting and public relations, management theory up next.  What are you taking?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> I'm working on my MBA right now also.  I'm through accounting and public relations, management theory up next.  What are you taking?



   I'm taking Human Resource Management this semester.    I have the hardest classes done already (Accounting and Finance) along with MIS, Operations and Leadership.     I'm looking forward to taking Project Management next semester along with marketing class.   Where are you going ?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm taking Human Resource Management this semester. I have the hardest classes done already (Accounting and Finance) along with MIS, Operations and Leadership. I'm looking forward to taking Project Management next semester along with marketing class. Where are you going ?


 Lindenwood University.  It's a 15 month program, and my company is paying the bill!  

 the accounting sucked.  We only have one really good Finance prof (according to all reports) so everyone tries to get in his class, which means only seniors actually get in.  I'll be a senior next quarter, so I have mngt now, then finance, then marketing and I'll be done.  That assumes I can take my capstone at the same time as marketing.  Marketing should be easy, and the capstone is just a wrap up of the program with some writing tossed in.

 My mngt cluster has the HR part in it, so we will have to keep in touch over any touchy stuff that comes up.  I've got some good HR people to help me if I run into issues, so I can lean on them if you get stuck as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother YM? What are you thinking of changing your routine to my Friend?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lindenwood University.  It's a 15 month program, and my company is paying the bill!
> 
> the accounting sucked.  We only have one really good Finance prof (according to all reports) so everyone tries to get in his class, which means only seniors actually get in.  I'll be a senior next quarter, so I have mngt now, then finance, then marketing and I'll be done.  That assumes I can take my capstone at the same time as marketing.  Marketing should be easy, and the capstone is just a wrap up of the program with some writing tossed in.
> 
> My mngt cluster has the HR part in it, so we will have to keep in touch over any touchy stuff that comes up.  I've got some good HR people to help me if I run into issues, so I can lean on them if you get stuck as well.



15 months is nice and short.   

I had my first class last night.....What a long day.....I left my house a 6:30AM and got home at 9:30PM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 15 months is nice and short.
> 
> I had my first class last night.....What a long day.....I left my house a 6:30AM and got home at 9:30PM


Last time I took classes, that's what my days were like - 

I couldn't hack it very well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother YM? What are you thinking of changing your routine to my Friend?



  Things are good.     I'm not sure about my routine yet.    I'd like to do 3 - 4 days of weights and 1 basketball/cardio day.            I'll figure something out....

Here's what I like to do:

*LEGS:*
Sumo Deads
SLDL
High Rep Leg Press
Squats (I hope to start soon)
Lunges
Calve raises

*BACK:*
Weighted Pullups/Chinups
DB Row
Deadlift
Wide Grip T-bar Row

*TRAPS:*
Shrugs
Upright Row
Reverse Fly

*SHOULDERS:*
Standing DB Press
Side Raise
Incline Deep Bench Pushups

*CHEST:*
Weighted Dips
Incline DB Press
Supinated Grip Machine Press
Flys

*TRIS:*
CG Bench Press
Diamond Pushups
Rope Overhead Press

*BIS:*
Straight Bar Curl
Seated DB Curl

*CARDIO:*
Football
Basketball
Plyometrics
Jumping Rope
Heavy Bag/Speed Bag work (I need to start this)


Notes to self:
I'd like to fit most/all these in.    I like to seperate my Bicep day from my Back Day.   I want to hit my legs at least 2-3 times a week (especially as part of my PT).   I should be able to start getting on the court in October (we'll see what the doctor say on Monday).    I need to get in 20 minute cardio sessions before my workout.    One thing I noticed when doing a full body workout three times a week my shoulder started acting up.

Maybe a Lower/Upper/Lower/Upper Split ??


Got any good programs AA ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Last time I took classes, that's what my days were like -
> 
> I couldn't hack it very well



I can see why.    Thankfully I only have one class


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I can see why. Thankfully I only have one class


Yeah...  I was taking three at the time...  2 @ night & 1 on SAT...

I haven't been back since -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah...  I was taking three at the time...  2 @ night & 1 on SAT...
> 
> I haven't been back since -



That's TOOOOO much - IMO!!     I can see why you stopped.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah but I ned to go back, my daily grind is not intellectually fulfilling


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah but I ned to go back, my daily grind is not intellectually fulfilling



Maybe try taking one class


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Exactly... I think Larry Tech is offering some of the stuff I need over here in Macomb
so I need to get all signed up for that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Exactly... I think Larry Tech is offering some of the stuff I need over here in Macomb
> so I need to get all signed up for that



DO IT!    

LTU is offering a bunch of satelite stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2005)

9/14/05

7 minutes on treadmill at 4.2 
5 minutes on treadmill at 5.0 (jogging)

BACK

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 9
bw +70 x 3 | dropset | bw x 8

*DB Row* (used straps for all these sets)
130 x 12 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
125 x 10
125 x 8
*
ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20 lbs*
25
25


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Your reps for DB row should be
130x10
130x8

The extra reps w/the right don't count (you should go left first next time) -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your reps for DB row should be
> 130x10
> 130x8
> 
> The extra reps w/the right don't count (you should go left first next time) -



It doesn't make a difference if I start with my left arm first.   If I do 12 - it counts as 12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Are you saying if you started w/left you would get 12 with left???

I was thinking you were right hand strong


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2005)

No - the most I ever did with my right arm was 14 (I think) and the most I did with my left arm was 10.    If I start with my left arm and get 10 - I still can get 12 with my right arm because I AM right handed.    My right side is a bit stronger.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2005)

I would train them evenly.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah doesn't that screw you up on other exercises requiring more balance???

Do the left first and Iggy the RH until they are even eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2005)

9/15/05

*PT and Legs*

5 minutes on the treadmill @ 4.0

*BAPS Board Ankle rotations*

*Two foot Jumping on a 6 inch foam pad*

*Form Marching * 

*Calve Raises*
3 sets

*Leg Press*
360 x 15
360 x 15
360 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 8

*Leg Press Machine two foot jumps*
80 x 15 jumps
80 x 20 jumps
80 x 20 jumps
80 x 20 jumps

*Runners Stretch*
3 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2005)

9/16/05

30 minute walk - basically a day off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 9/16/05
> 
> 30 minute walk - basically a day off.


Pizza & Beer 2nite? -


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks great YM.  I guess the ankle is holding up well!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pizza & Beer 2nite? -



Pizza and Red Wine............    How'd you know ???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks great YM.  I guess the ankle is holding up well!



Yeah - we'll see what the doc say on Monday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2005)

9/17/05

*LEGS/BIS/DELTS*

5 minutes on the Treadmill @ 4.0

*Cybex Squat Press Machine*
360 x 15
540 x 15
630 x 10

*Standing DB Shoulder Press*
55 x 13
55 x 9

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Seated DB Curl*
55 x 7
55 x 5

*Calve Raise*
60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15

*SLDL*
135 x 20

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Reverse Grip EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 7
95 x 5

*5 minutes of Form Running on Treadmill @ 1.3 *


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope the Dr. has Great news Monday!!! Solid w/o my friend!!!
Go BLUE!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope the Dr. has Great news Monday!!! Solid w/o my friend!!!
> Go BLUE!!!



Good news!!  The doc gave me the green light to start jogging      I have PT at 4PM today


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

...



Be careful -


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

Yea, be careful.  Thats awesome news though!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 19, 2005)

Good stuff YM.  Careful


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks guys!!    He said the risk of re-tearing during jogging is very low since my calve is not strong enough to rip the tendon.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 19, 2005)

Great news, can you do my cardio as well while your at it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Great news, can you do my cardio as well while your at it


 ...


 - (Why didn't I think of that?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Great news, can you do my cardio as well while your at it



 
OK but you have to "diet" for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> - (Why didn't I think of that?)



Are you a little slow today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

9/19/05

*PT*

*15 minutes on treadmill at 4.4 * 

*Deep Squat jumps on 6 inch pad*

*BAPS Board ankle rotation*

*Single leg calve raise*

*Forward jog, backward run, shuffle, and careoke (s/p??)  5 lengths on the basketball court EACH*

*Lunges attached to Cable Machine*

*3 minutes on treadmill at 5.5*

*Calve Raises on machine * 
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

*BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*DB Row (used straps for all these sets)*
130 x 13 Right Arm | 11 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
315 x 5
315 x 5

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 6
bw +45 x 5 

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
135 x 10
135 x 8

*ABS*

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 25
150 x 25

*Planks*
30 seconds (2 sets)

*Side Planks*
20 seconds (2 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good news!!  The doc gave me the green light to start jogging      I have PT at 4PM today


   AWESOME news my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats on the good news, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks guys!!   I plan on jogging 2 - 3 times a week - not for very long though - maybe 10 -15 minutes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 9/19/05
> 
> *PT*
> 
> ...



Very nice numbers on the pullups     How much do you weigh? I am having major problems getting past my bodyweight +25-30 lbs on the pullups, it just doesn't go anymore, lol.  I give major props to anyone out there that does pullups with added weight cause they are just a pain in the ass without extra weight.

out of curiousity, do you ever do barbell rows for your back?  I find that if I do the db rows that I am not totally working my back, too much arms come into play for me, but when I do bb rows, I hold the bar with an underhand grip and use straps so I am holding the bar basically with the tips of my fingers and I can really use my back on these.  But nonetheless, 130s are great man, keep up the good work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Very nice numbers on the pullups     How much do you weigh? I am having major problems getting past my bodyweight +25-30 lbs on the pullups, it just doesn't go anymore, lol.  I give major props to anyone out there that does pullups with added weight cause they are just a pain in the ass without extra weight.
> 
> out of curiousity, do you ever do barbell rows for your back?  I find that if I do the db rows that I am not totally working my back, too much arms come into play for me, but when I do bb rows, I hold the bar with an underhand grip and use straps so I am holding the bar basically with the tips of my fingers and I can really use my back on these.  But nonetheless, 130s are great man, keep up the good work



Thanks.    I'm 190.   I've pretty much ranged from 188 - 195 for the past two years for sure -  probably for the last 4 or 5 years.   I think I look best from 185 - 190.    If I get below 185 I feel I'm getting to thin (I haven't had that problem lately though -  ).   I've been lifting primary to be more competitive at sports and to look good.    I'm 18 weeks post op from Achilles Tendon Surgery.    The surgery definately took a toll on my cardio and leg training but did not effect my upper body much.


I don't do barbell rows - I've tried them in the past but I'm not a big fan       The DB rows really hit me in my mid to upper back just behind my shoulder blade (I love the feeling).    

After this week I'm going to switch to a Lower/Upper/Lower/Upper Split.   I'm just trying to figure out what exercises I want to do on what day.    We look to be about in the same spot except I've got about  3 or 4 years on you   .


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> After this week I'm going to switch to a Lower/Upper/Lower/Upper Split.   I'm just trying to figure out what exercises I want to do on what day.    We look to be about in the same spot except I've got about  3 or 4 years on you   .



eh, 3 or 4 years is nothing.  and you are right, I am going to be paying attention to this journal to check on your progress (yes the competitive beast in me is coming out).  If you need help coming up with your new split, let me know since it's basically what I am doing now


----------



## bludevil (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> OK but you have to "diet" for me



As long as your bulking then it's a done deal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> eh, 3 or 4 years is nothing.  and you are right, I am going to be paying attention to this journal to check on your progress (yes the competitive beast in me is coming out).  If you need help coming up with your new split, let me know since it's basically what I am doing now



Sounds good....I like a little competition  


Here's what I came up with for a new program with target reps.

UPPER BODY #1 (Vertical Push and Pull)

Weighted Pullups
bw + 55 x 7
bw + 45 x 9

Standing MP Press
115 x 10
115 x 10

Side Raises
20 x 15
20 x 15

Weighted Chinup
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 8

Upright Row
115 x 15
115 x 15

Shrugs
225 x 15
225 x 15

Seated Incline Bench DB Curl
50 x 12
50 x 12




LOWER BODY #1 (Quad Dominated)

Leg Press
8 plates x 20
10 plates x 18
12 plates x 15

Lunge
50 x 10/leg
50 x 10/leg
50 x 10/leg

Deep Jump Squats
3 sets

Straight Leg Calf Raises
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15



UPPER BODY #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)

Incline DB Press
100 x 7
100 x 7

Wide Grip T-Bar Row
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10

Weighted Dips
Bw +45 x 10
Bw +90 x 5 | dropset | bw x 8

DB Row
130 x 12
130 x 12

CG Press
155 x 10
155 x 7

Cable Reverse Fly
35 x 10
35 x 7

Triceps Rope Press
150 x 15
150 x 15




Lower Body #2 (Hips and Hams)


Deadlift
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

Sumo Style Deadlift
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Straight Leg Calf Raises
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> As long as your bulking then it's a done deal



   I think I've "bulked" enough


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds good....I like a little competition
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with for a new program with target reps.
> ...



looks solid, pretty similar to mine, I choose to put some random upper body movements on the leg days just because I am too tired to do them on the other days, but I gotta ask, why 15 rep deadlift sets?!?!?  That's like suicide, lol.  I always thought of the deadlift as a "power" movement and want to do them a fast as possible with good form and for low rep sets, kind of like the olympic lifts, but that's just me....your back will be screaming after those 3 sets!

and oh yes, it is on now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> looks solid, pretty similar to mine, I choose to put some random upper body movements on the leg days just because I am too tired to do them on the other days, but I gotta ask, why 15 rep deadlift sets?!?!?  That's like suicide, lol.  I always thought of the deadlift as a "power" movement and want to do them a fast as possible with good form and for low rep sets, kind of like the olympic lifts, but that's just me....your back will be screaming after those 3 sets!
> 
> and oh yes, it is on now



I'll probably reduce the number of reps when I feel strong enough on the Sumos but my heart goes through the roof when I crank out sets of 25 with deads and squats (which I can't do for a few more weeks).     Many people will tell you do "singles" with deads but I like HIGH REPS 

GAME ON!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

9/21/05

*CHEST/TRIS*

6 minutes on the treadmill.  I started at 4.0 for two minutes and ended at 6.0

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 6
100 x 4

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 6

*Rope Overhead Press*
82.5 x 8
77.5 x 10

*Supinated Grip Press*
270 x 7
270 x 5
*
Flyes*
40 x 12
40 x 15

*Medicine Ball Pushups | superset | Knuckle Pushups*
10 | superset | 10
8  | superset | 6

*PT*

*Calf Raises*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

*Jumps on leg press machine*
80 x 30 jumps
80 x 30 jumps
80 x 30 jumps
*
In the gym running -* 
Forward, backward, side shuffle ( about 15 times across the gym)

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 30
150 x 30


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice w/o, YM!

 I agree, high reps on deads and squats are a whole different level!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2005)

when will you be starting your new routine?

Nice incline db presses too...the reason I don't do the db presses inclined is because there aren't any benches at my gym that go below 45 degrees, and to me, 45 degrees is too much shoulder and not enough chest.  Is it just me or is it really hard to get them big dbs down into postion to bench?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, YM!
> 
> I agree, high reps on deads and squats are a whole different level!



No doubt!!   I miss doing the high rep squats


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> when will you be starting your new routine?
> 
> Nice incline db presses too...the reason I don't do the db presses inclined is because there aren't any benches at my gym that go below 45 degrees, and to me, 45 degrees is too much shoulder and not enough chest.  Is it just me or is it really hard to get them big dbs down into postion to bench?



I'm going to start on Monday.    I was suppose to lift with a buddy today so we could spot each other but he had to bail because of work.   I have PT tomorrow so I'll do legs.    I'll do Shoulders and bis on Friday or Saturday.    I might sneak in to the gym on Sunday to do some legs and PT.     I plan on doing Upper Horizontal on Monday.   I'll do Lower (Quads) on Wednesday.

I usually set the incline at 15'.   I agree - at 45' it's way too much delts.   I usually pop them up with my legs to get the momentum going then push 'em up.  Once the DBs get over 110 they are bitch to move around.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

9/22/05

*PT*

I had PT today.   My AT was pretty swollen so my therapist say I should lay off my leg workout for a few days.

*Forward Jog

Backward Run

Side Shuffle

careoke (s/p) * I should figure out to properly spell it..

Lunge attached to machine on plate 8

BAPS board ankle rotation*

10 minutes of ICE


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that my Friend!!! I am limiting my legs to once a week, when I start my new routine!!! Hope it's okay Brother YM!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 9/22/05
> 
> *PT*
> 
> ...


 
Swollen??? -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that my Friend!!! I am limiting my legs to once a week, when I start my new routine!!! Hope it's okay Brother YM!!!



It's OK - NBD....just swollen.    I'll wait until Saturday to do my PT/Legs again.
When are you starting a new routine?


*What's up MonkeyMan??*  - I was good.   I didn't go to the gym to train legs as planned.   I just did my PT.    We had some crazy storms over here.   What about you?    If not, it should be hitting you in about a hour or so.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's OK - NBD....just swollen. I'll wait until Saturday to do my PT/Legs again.
> When are you starting a new routine?
> 
> 
> *What's up MonkeyMan??* - I was good. I didn't go to the gym to train legs as planned. I just did my PT. We had some crazy storms over here. What about you? If not, it should be hitting you in about a hour or so.


I said "go slow" like two weeks ago -  

I lost my directv signal a couple times and we got some heavy rain???
No power loss or anything - 

Feel sorry for the people in TX though -


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 22, 2005)

Get that wheel better!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I said "go slow" like two weeks ago -
> 
> I lost my directv signal a couple times and we got some heavy rain???
> No power loss or anything -
> ...



That does suck for the people down South.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Get that wheel better!!



Working on it


----------



## bludevil (Sep 23, 2005)

like others stated, take care of that wheel.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> like others stated, take care of that wheel.



Thanks   I am.


9/23/05

*DELTS/TRAPS/BIS*


10 minutes on treadmill at 4.0

*Standing Barbell Press*
115 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 9
60 x 7

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 9
100 x 7

*Side Raise*
20 x 20 
20 x 15

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 9
45 x 7

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Reverse Grip Curl*
85 x 10
85 x 8

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 7

*
ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 30

*Decline Situps w/ 25lbs*
12
*(supersetted with)
Legs Raises on the decline bench*
15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice WO... lots of variety - :bounce:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Nice WO... lots of variety - :bounce:



I'm switching things up starting today.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm switching things up starting today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm switching things up starting today.


Your ALWAYS switching things up LOL!! Looking good in here, be careful with the ankle!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

*LEGS*

15 minutes shooting jump shots

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 10
315 x 8
315 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 5

*Calf Raises*
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Your ALWAYS switching things up LOL!! Looking good in here, be careful with the ankle!



  I think you switch it up more than me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



I'm going to do Upper/Lower workouts


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *LEGS*
> 
> 15 minutes shooting jump shots
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiiiiccccccce deadlifts dude---you sldl more than I sumo deadlift, lol

but lets be fair, how long have you been doing deads? I really only started putting them into my workouts this year, which is why I can bench more than I can deadlift or squat, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> niiiiiiiiiiccccccce deadlifts dude---you sldl more than I sumo deadlift, lol
> 
> but lets be fair, how long have you been doing deads? I really only started putting them into my workouts this year, which is why I can bench more than I can deadlift or squat, lol



Benching more then you squat or deadlift will change quickly.

  I started doing deads last year.    I really like doing Trap Bar Deads but I haven't had a chance to do them for the last 5 months or so due to my achilles.   I don't have enough flexibility yet in my ankle to do regular deads but I'm sure I'll get there soon     For now I'm just doing SLDL and Sumo Style.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

I almost puked watching the U/M v. Wisconsin game.   They just lost 23 - 20.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think you switch it up more than me


Haha, that's the way to get it done


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I almost puked watching the U/M v. Wisconsin game.   They just lost 23 - 20.




Yeah we didn't get the game up here.  Kinda glad now.  WTF is wrong with them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah we didn't get the game up here.  Kinda glad now.  WTF is wrong with them.



Who knows


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

9/26/05
*
Horizontal Upper Body*

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 3

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 6
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*Rope Overhead Press*
72.5 x 10
72.5 x 9

*DB Row*
140 x 10 right | 9 left
140 x 9 right | 8 left

*Hammer Strength Low Row*
180 x 12
180 x 12

Forgot to add ..........
*
Wide Grip T-bar Row*
3 Plates x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 9/26/05
> *
> Horizontal Upper Body*
> 
> ...



140 for db rows eh?? now you're just trying to show off I think   

i do have a comment if ya want it--the dips are technically an upper body vertical movement, so you might want to do them with your pullups and shoulder presses and such.  You can add another horizontal pressing movement in there, like a bench press or a flat db press.  then you'll have two pulling movements and 2 pushing movements horizontally.

other than that, solid workout buddy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 140 for db rows eh?? now you're just trying to show off I think
> 
> i do have a comment if ya want it--the dips are technically an upper body vertical movement, so you might want to do them with your pullups and shoulder presses and such.  You can add another horizontal pressing movement in there, like a bench press or a flat db press.  then you'll have two pulling movements and 2 pushing movements horizontally.
> 
> other than that, solid workout buddy



Thanks!   Any and all suggestions are encourage    If I put dips on Vertical day .....what would I take out of my vertical day ???         I figured I'd do them when I did my other chest exercise ..............


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks!   Any and all suggestions are encourage    If I put dips on Vertical day .....what would I take out of my vertical day ???         I figured I'd do them when I did my other chest exercise ..............




on my vertical day from saturday, I did:
dips
standing db military press
pullups
upright rows
I will add chinups as well

you can add something like close grip bench press to your horizontal day if you'd like as well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> on my vertical day from saturday, I did:
> dips
> standing db military press
> pullups
> ...




HERE WAS MY PLAN (this is what I did in March and April.  The weights were a little different but the exercises were just about the same.  ).



UPPER BODY #1 (Vertical Push and Pull)

Weighted Pullups
bw + 55 x 7
bw + 45 x 9

Standing MP Press
115 x 10
115 x 10

Side Raises
20 x 15
20 x 15

Weighted Chinup
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 8

Upright Row
115 x 15
115 x 15

Shrugs
225 x 15
225 x 15

Seated Incline Bench DB Curl
50 x 12
50 x 12




LOWER BODY #1 (Quad Dominated)

Leg Press
8 plates x 20
10 plates x 18
12 plates x 15

Lunge
50 x 10/leg
50 x 10/leg
50 x 10/leg

Deep Jump Squats
3 sets

Straight Leg Calf Raises
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15



UPPER BODY #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)

Incline DB Press
100 x 7
100 x 7

Wide Grip T-Bar Row
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10

Weighted Dips
Bw +45 x 10
Bw +90 x 5 | dropset | bw x 8

DB Row
130 x 12
130 x 12

CG Press
155 x 10
155 x 7

Cable Reverse Fly
35 x 10
35 x 7

Triceps Rope Press
150 x 15
150 x 15




Lower Body #2 (Hips and Hams)


Deadlift
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

Sumo Style Deadlift
225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Straight Leg Calf Raises
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like a plan - 

I boofed on the Speed bag stuff last time I told you...
I had put...

5R-5L
4R-4L
3R-3L
2R-2L-2R-2L
(repeat)

But after actually getting it down today (slowly)
it should be...

5L-5R
4L-4R
3L-3R
2L-2R-2L-2R
1L-1R-1L-1R-1L-1R-1L-1R
(repeat)

Now also, this is if you are a rightee like me...
Southpaw's would start with their Right hand as the lead (Jab)

Sore-ee aboot the mistake eh?

*And Treadwall...*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

MM -   thanks for the clarification.    

BTW - the treadwall looks fun !


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MM -  thanks for the clarification.
> 
> BTW - the treadwall looks fun !


Treadwall is the best Cardio (Machine)
ever invented -  ------ (rare though)

If you have the balls to do sprints on it, it will whoop your ass -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Treadwall is the best Cardio (Machine)
> ever invented -  ------ (rare though)
> 
> If you have the balls to do sprints on it, it will whoop your ass -



Which gym has the treadwall ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Which gym has the treadwall ?


World Shelby has one, & RAC has one (I like the one @ WGS better)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

9/28/05

*Quads*

Warmed up shotting jumpshots for 15 minutes

*Squat Press Machine*
10 plates x 12
12 plates x 12
14 plates x 10
14 plates x 8

*Lunge with 10 lb dumbells*
10 each leg
10 each leg

*Standing Single Calf Raises*
15
15
15
*
Wall touches*
15
15

*Leg Extention*
130 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 9

*Leg Press calf raise*
100 x 15
100 x 15

*ABS*

*Situps holding 10lb behind my head (superset) leg raises*
15 (superset) 15
8 (superset) 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2005)

Feel good???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Feel good???



REAL GOOD


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> REAL GOOD


Good for you, man -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)

*UPPER BODY #1 (Vertical Push and Pull)*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw + 45 x 8
bw + 45 x 6

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Side Raises*
20 x 20
20 x 15

*Weighted Chinup*
bw + 45 x 7
bw + 45 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Seated DB Curl*
50 x 7
50 x 5

* I'm not sure I like this workout.    I may switch back to something different next week......I'll have to think about it.        

I just bought a SAMSUNG 56" DLP TV tonight      I'm getting ready for the U/M vs. MSU game tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2005)

How much are you weighing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How much are you weighing?



190  

Why ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2005)

I was just wondering.. no reason.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was just wondering.. no reason.



Are you back into the swing of things?   I know you had some things come up and some injuries....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2005)

No injuries, just been sick.  But I should be back soon, I leave to hunt on Thursday next week, but after that I will be back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No injuries, just been sick.  But I should be back soon, I leave to hunt on Thursday next week, but after that I will be back



Cool ...It'll be good to see you around more      Shoot something for me


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just bought a SAMSUNG 56" DLP TV tonight      I'm getting ready for the U/M vs. MSU game tomorrow.



Bastard.  Where is my invite?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2005)

Actually I'll be watching my Leafs beat your wings tonite, again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just bought a SAMSUNG 56" DLP TV tonight,    I'm getting ready for the U/M vs. MSU game tomorrow.


 

  That's the same model I've been eyeballing!

  My dad just bought the 50" about three months ago...

  You beat me Mr Jones -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2005)

You got your wish -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Actually I'll be watching my Leafs beat your wings tonite, again



But I'll be watching on my new Samsung      LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's the same model I've been eyeballing!
> 
> My dad just bought the 50" about three months ago...
> 
> You beat me Mr Jones -




I'm pretty psyched   

And 

I did get my wish !!   Go Blue!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2005)

10/1/05

*Legs*

*Sumo Style Dead*
225 x 8 (w)
315 x 5 (w)
365 x 3
365 x 4
315 x 8

*Squat Press Machine*
12 plates x 15
14 plates x 10
14 plates x 8

*Standing Single Leg Calf Raise*
15
15
15

*Wall touches*
15
15
15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Workout after Football??? -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Workout after Football??? -



I worked out before football but didn't have time to post it....


----------



## bludevil (Oct 3, 2005)

So how do you like the DLP. I'm looking into buying a wide-screen, and pretty much sold on the DLP.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So how do you like the DLP. I'm looking into buying a wide-screen, and pretty much sold on the DLP.



ESPN HD on the DLP is      AWESOME!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

10/3/05

*CHEST/TRIS*

10 minutes on Treadmill

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 4
100 x 6
100 x 4

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 7
bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4
bw +45 x 4 | dropset | bw x 2

*Pushdown*
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

*Fly*
45 x 15
45 x 12

*CG Press*
135 x 8
135 x 6


*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 20
150 x 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/3/05
> 
> *CHEST/TRIS*
> 
> ...


 Bench press???
 I haven't done that in over a month - 
 (ideas)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bench press???
> I haven't done that in over a month -
> (ideas)



Now would be a good time to start - along with some dips (while your knee rests)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/3/05
> 
> *CHEST/TRIS*
> 
> ...



Why did you drop from 90 to 45 on your second set of dips?  that is a big drop off...just wondering

and how do you like your dlp tv??  i got the sony 50 inch grand wega last year and i absolutely love HD...did you get the expensive monster cables to hook up to the tv or are you using regular component?  I am hesitant to spend $100 for a set of cables but if someone who has thenm tells me it makes a big difference, i might go for them...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Why did you drop from 90 to 45 on your second set of dips?  that is a big drop off...just wondering
> 
> and how do you like your dlp tv??  i got the sony 50 inch grand wega last year and i absolutely love HD...did you get the expensive monster cables to hook up to the tv or are you using regular component?  I am hesitant to spend $100 for a set of cables but if someone who has thenm tells me it makes a big difference, i might go for them...



I wanted to get 8 reps but that did not workout so well    ...I normally get at least 6 or 7 on my second set.....I felt a little "off" yesterday since I was training at 7PM rather than 4:30   

As far as the TV goes ....  .....I love it!!   I'm using component cables right now but I'm going to switch when my new receiver gets here.   Hopefully it'll arrive in a few days     I'll let you know how different it is....I know what you mean about dropping  $100 on a cable


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

10/6/05

I had to be at work at 2AM today....so I got 2 hours of sleep.   The only good thing is that I'm off work already but I frickin' bushed.   Time for a nap.................ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


*BACK*

5 minutes on the treadmill

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*DB Row (used straps for all these sets)*
130 x 12 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
130 x 12 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
225 x 5
315 x 8
385 x 1
315 x 9

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5
bw +45 x 4
* These felt weak    
*
Wide Grip T-bar Row*
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 5

*ABS*

*Decline Weighted Situps holding 10lbs behind my head (superset)
Leg Raises*
12 | 12
8 | 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

hey not bad for 2 hours of sleep....385 on the deadlift eh? where did you get that strength from, especially with the lack of sleep??  That is mucho impressive...do you not want me to catch you on these or something?     I'll bet you were itching to do 4 plates at this point right, it's pretty damn close    

Is your right arm your strong arm on the db rows? Why do you do 12 for the right and like 9 for the left?  I am sure you have a method to your madness right?  If you are in fact stronger with the right, you should still do the same amount of reps as your weaker side so you even yourself out, so they say...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

by the way, what's your diet and bf% like right now?  You keep putting up impressive numbers and I know we are similar in height and weight, I am wondering if I am just maybe not eating enough, or not eating the right stuff, I dunno


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey not bad for 2 hours of sleep....385 on the deadlift eh? where did you get that strength from, especially with the lack of sleep??  That is mucho impressive...do you not want me to catch you on these or something?     I'll bet you were itching to do 4 plates at this point right, it's pretty damn close
> 
> Is your right arm your strong arm on the db rows? Why do you do 12 for the right and like 9 for the left?  I am sure you have a method to your madness right?  If you are in fact stronger with the right, you should still do the same amount of reps as your weaker side so you even yourself out, so they say...



Thanks...I wanted to hit 4 plates but I didn't want to risk an injury so that will be my goal next week      385 was a lot harder than 315!!   I thought I'd get a couple ............      You'll be there soon   

My right arm is stronger (it's my dominate arm).    I normally push every set to failure.   I'm an athlete not a body builder.      "THEY SAY" a lot shit........"THEY SAY" I shouldn't play football because I will get injuried but I still tuck the ball - lower my shoulder and run those 21 years olds over       "THEY SAY" (the ones who are 50 lbs overweight)  it's time to pick up golf...."THEY SAY" - slow down - as I run circles around the young bucks on the basketball court........As my boyz Public Enemy would say..."Don't believe the hype"..... haha         "I SAY - do what works for YOU"       Thanks for firing me up Stewart20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> by the way, what's your diet and bf% like right now?  You keep putting up impressive numbers and I know we are similar in height and weight, I am wondering if I am just maybe not eating enough, or not eating the right stuff, I dunno



I'm not sure my bf%.....Often I don't think people measure it correctly.   My goal is to have < 34 waist.    My optimal weight is around 185.   I'm at 190 now.   My waist is b/w 34.5 and 35.    Once I can start playing sports and run I'm sure I'll drop the extra inch.

My typical diet:

6:30AM 50 gm protein shake w/ water
8:00AM coffee and oatmeal w/ nat. peanut butter
11:30AM soup and vegetables or soup and tuna sandwich
2:00PM  Yogurt, coffee and an apple
4:30PM  workout
6:00PM 50 gm protein shake and banana w/ water
7:00PM Dinner - could be pasta, burgers, tacos, fish, or chicken (anything I want) - I try to watch the fat - along with a salad
9:00PM 50 gm protein shake w/ water


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> My right arm is stronger (it's my dominate arm).    I normally push every set to failure.   I'm an athlete not a body builder.      "THEY SAY" a lot shit........"THEY SAY" I shouldn't play football because I will get injuried but I still tuck the ball - lower my shoulder and run those 21 years olds over       "THEY SAY" (the ones who are 50 lbs overweight)  it's time to pick up golf...."THEY SAY" - slow down - as I run circles around the young bucks on the basketball court........As my boyz Public Enemy would say..."Don't believe the hype"..... haha         "I SAY - do what works for YOU"       Thanks for firing me up Stewart20




Sure oldtimer Hahaha


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks...I wanted to hit 4 plates but I didn't want to risk an injury so that will be my goal next week      385 was a lot harder than 315!!   I thought I'd get a couple ............      You'll be there soon
> 
> My right arm is stronger (it's my dominate arm).    I normally push every set to failure.   I'm an athlete not a body builder.      "THEY SAY" a lot shit........"THEY SAY" I shouldn't play football because I will get injuried but I still tuck the ball - lower my shoulder and run those 21 years olds over       "THEY SAY" (the ones who are 50 lbs overweight)  it's time to pick up golf...."THEY SAY" - slow down - as I run circles around the young bucks on the basketball court........As my boyz Public Enemy would say..."Don't believe the hype"..... haha         "I SAY - do what works for YOU"       Thanks for firing me up Stewart20



you know what? I was thinking about missing my hockey game tonight to rest my groin some more, but you know what? SCREW THAT SHIT, I'm gonna play and I'm gonna bust some ass tonight too!!  That was so inspriring...  

oh and I'm gonna bench 275 for my working sets today at the gym as well


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm not sure my bf%.....Often I don't think people measure it correctly.   My goal is to have < 34 waist.    My optimal weight is around 185.   I'm at 190 now.   My waist is b/w 34.5 and 35.    Once I can start playing sports and run I'm sure I'll drop the extra inch.
> 
> My typical diet:
> 
> ...



wow, my theories have been blown out of the water here, lol.  You are a strong dude for 190lbs!  I am weighing in at around 200, 197 or so, and I have about a 35" waist, and you're killing me on some lifts.  Thats funny, I too would like to get below 34" but I dont think it's gonna happen.  I am too worried about losing my size that I won't allow myself to drop the necessary pounds to get to the below 34" waist.  

I think I am eating a bit more than you are at the moment, my total come in around 3200-3400 a day give or take and around 375g of protein.  Probably too much, but I am stubborn to change, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sure oldtimer Hahaha



    hahaha  I'm sure you feel the same way.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you know what? I was thinking about missing my hockey game tonight to rest my groin some more, but you know what? SCREW THAT SHIT, I'm gonna play and I'm gonna bust some ass tonight too!!  That was so inspriring...
> 
> oh and I'm gonna bench 275 for my working sets today at the gym as well



That's right        Let's all get fired up in there !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> wow, my theories have been blown out of the water here, lol.  You are a strong dude for 190lbs!  I am weighing in at around 200, 197 or so, and I have about a 35" waist, and you're killing me on some lifts.  Thats funny, I too would like to get below 34" but I dont think it's gonna happen.  I am too worried about losing my size that I won't allow myself to drop the necessary pounds to get to the below 34" waist.
> 
> I think I am eating a bit more than you are at the moment, my total come in around 3200-3400 a day give or take and around 375g of protein.  Probably too much, but I am stubborn to change, lol.



Everyone has their "strong exercises".   I was taking in about 3700 cals but I put on 10 lbs doing that so I cut back to about 2800-3000 cals.   I really don't watch it too much.    I usually have at least 3 cheat meals a week and maybe one night of alcohol but lately I haven't been drinking much.       Monday - Friday is pretty much the same foods.

I found when I cut my cals too much -I lose quite a bit of size as well.....I get cut up but I look 30 lbs less.   I'd rather have a 34 inch waist and look like I weight 200+ .....


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome game last Saturday my Friend!!! I was watching it from my Cruise, and knew you where happy!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2005)

Good job on the workouts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

UUUGGHHH..

 Every time I go into a thread, it seems like someone is talking
 about eating or food - 

 Now I know why I never got into BB -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome game last Saturday my Friend!!! I was watching it from my Cruise, and knew you where happy!!!



For sure!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good job on the workouts.



  Thanks



*MM - * 


> UUUGGHHH........................




Food is your friend .........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2005)

10/7/05

*Shoulders*

*Quick workout today 

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 12
60 x 9
60 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 15
115 x 12
115 x 9

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey YM  

Looks like the training is still going good for you   Still a strong MoFo !


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/7/05
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> ...



Good W/O!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey YM
> 
> Looks like the training is still going good for you   Still a strong MoFo !



Welcome back GW!!   



			
				I'mtrying said:
			
		

> Good W/O!!


Thanks 

10/9/05

*Legs/Bis*

*Another short ... but good workout

*Squat Press Machine*
14 plates x 10
16 plates x 8
*18 plates x 3 *PB*
14 plates x 8
*
SLDL*
225 x 10
275 x 5
225 x 8

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 12
100 x 8
100 x 6

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Welcome back GW!!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



what is the squat press machine?  Is it the one where you get under the pads that rest on your shoulders (like a standing calf raise) and you just hold some handles and squat down?

Regardless, 18 plates is sick!! Must have been a pain in the ass racking all those plates when you were done, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> what is the squat press machine?  Is it the one where you get under the pads that rest on your shoulders (like a standing calf raise) and you just hold some handles and squat down?
> 
> Regardless, 18 plates is sick!! Must have been a pain in the ass racking all those plates when you were done, lol



It's kinda like a leg press machine 


Squat Press Machine 


   Loading 18 plates did suck.....But I was happy about the lifts


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's kinda like a leg press machine
> 
> 
> Squat Press Machine
> ...


 After you finish your set with all those weights...
 If you can't unload the machine in under 90 seconds, you are a wuss -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> After you finish your set with all those weights...
> If you can't unload the machine in under 90 seconds, you are a wuss -



   -   You are funny MM.

10/11/05

*Chest/Tris*

* I had PT today.  My AT is still swollen (f*ck).    I'm icing everyday and taking Ibu.    I'm able to do more exercises but I'm still restricted from running/jogging.    It's been 22 weeks since surgery.  I had planned on playing bball by now.    My therapist said my calf raises look better but I'm still not ready yet    

*Incline DB Press*
105 x 6
105 x 5
105 x 3 (plus two more with a spot)

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 7
bw +45 x 7 | dropset | bw x 3
bw +45 x 6 | dropset | bw x 3

*Skull Crusher*
85 x 9
85 x 8
85 x 6

*Supinated Grip Machine Press*
180 x 10
180 x 9
180 x 8

*Fly*
50 x 10


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2005)

ouch !!!!!!  Dropsets on weighted dips  

Good job YM


----------



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice numbers, especially the incline db's and dips


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks GW and Blu......I have a partner to train with on Monday's now.   We had a pretty intense pace going.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend, have patience Brother YM, you'll be healed up 100% in no time, plus aren't you ahead of schedule anyway? Heartbreaker this past weekend, wasn't it? I like Minnesota, but still wanted the "Wolverines"!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> -   You are funny MM


 _I'm not joking... 

 That's just good training for football - 
_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend, have patience Brother YM, you'll be healed up 100% in no time, plus aren't you ahead of schedule anyway? Heartbreaker this past weekend, wasn't it? I like Minnesota, but still wanted the "Wolverines"!!!



I'm giving my AT one more week       I'm not ahead of schedule anymore.   I was .... but then it started to swell up.

As far as U/M goes.....that game did suck.   I'm surprised they are a 3 1/2 point favorite over (6 - 0) Penn State this weekend.    The bookie's most know something


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks GW and Blu......I have a partner to train with on Monday's now.   We had a pretty intense pace going.



that is the one thing I need---a partner.  I feel if I had a training partner, my workouts would be twice as productive.  Right now I usually go to the gym with my wife and believe it or not she spots me on my big exercises, but then we go our separate ways, and she comes back to spot when I need it.

I definitely think I would be benching over 300 for reps right now if I had a partner to push me, but oh well, I will just have to get there on my own


----------



## bludevil (Oct 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm giving my AT one more week       I'm not ahead of schedule anymore.   I was .... but then it started to swell up.
> 
> As far as U/M goes.....that game did suck.   I'm surprised they are a 3 1/2 point favorite over (6 - 0) Penn State this weekend.    The bookie's most know something



Yeah I was surpised to see a lot of the analyst pick U/M this weekend. Guess they must figure they have to win sometime


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah I was surpised to see a lot of the analyst pick U/M this weekend. Guess they must figure they have to win sometime



 That's not very nice   


10/12/05

*BACK*

5 minutes on the treadmill

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +55 x 7
bw +55 x 6

*DB Row * (used straps for all these sets)
130 x 12 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm
130 x 12 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 3
bw x 8
*
Wide Grip T-bar Row*
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 6

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
*405 x 1 *THAT'S RIGHT*
315 x 9
315 x 9

*ABS*

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*Decline Weighted Situps holding 10lbs behind my head (superset)
Leg Raises*
5 | 15

*PHYSICAL THERAPY*

*1 legged press on deflated ball*
80 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12

*1 legged Machine Calf Raises*
60 x 12
60 x 12

*Seated Calf Raise*
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome Deads my Friend, kudos to you!!!
BLUE will destroy Penn State!!!
Sorry if I sound stupid, but when you put 3 plates, does that mean 3, 45# wheels, or no? Just confused as I see it alot, and just finally hit me that I didn't understand!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

Incredible wo   You'll be feeling that one soon and for awhile


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome Deads my Friend, kudos to you!!!
> BLUE will destroy Penn State!!!
> Sorry if I sound stupid, but when you put 3 plates, does that mean 3, 45# wheels, or no? Just confused as I see it alot, and just finally hit me that I didn't understand!!!



  Thanks AA.

This is going to be a great weekend for college football.  U/M v. Penn State, MSU v. OSU, USC v. ND !!

Yes - 3 plates = 3 45# wheels.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Incredible wo   You'll be feeling that one soon and for awhile



   It felt good.   I'm off to the hot tub soon


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's not very nice
> 
> 
> 10/12/05
> ...


4 PLATES! Congrats man, you did it! 
you are making me reconsider my thoughts about deadlifts, I may have to put them back into the rotation next week  

question for ya....do you think I should treat deads differently than my other exercises?  for example, right now I am doing these reverse pyramids, where the first set is a heavy 4-6 rep set, then I lower the weights, blah blah you know the deal.
do you think I should do the deads like say, try a max for one rep as the first heavy set, then lower the weight as I do  the other exercises and do a 4-6 repper, then finish with a lighter set?  Or, should I just leave it the same scheme as the other exercises?

Basically I am asking if deads are worthy of changing the set/rep scheme for, or should they just be treated like the rest of the exercises.  Why does it seem that everyone goes for 1RMs on deads at like every workout?  Why so different than everything else?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 4 PLATES! Congrats man, you did it!
> you are making me reconsider my thoughts about deadlifts, I may have to put them back into the rotation next week
> 
> question for ya....do you think I should treat deads differently than my other exercises?  for example, right now I am doing these reverse pyramids, where the first set is a heavy 4-6 rep set, then I lower the weights, blah blah you know the deal.
> ...



Thanks S20! 

I would put deads back into your program.    I'd keep your rep range the same as your other sets.    You'll probably change your program in 6 weeks anyway - then you can experiment with different rep ranges.    Personally I like the 25 rep range for squats and deads.   It feels like my heart is going to rip through my chest.   I'm working my way back there - as soon as my left wheel is ready.    I start with as many reps that I can do with 225.  Every week I add at least one more rep.     Last year I got to 26 reps on squats and 25 reps on deads with 225.

As far a 1RM goes, I plan on changing some things up next week so I wanted to hit 405 before I changed my program around (plus I told you I was going to do it)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks S20!
> 
> I would put deads back into your program. I'd keep your rep range the same as your other sets. You'll probably change your program in 6 weeks anyway - then you can experiment with different rep ranges. Personally I like the 25 rep range for squats and deads. It feels like my heart is going to rip through my chest. I'm working my way back there - as soon as my left wheel is ready. I start with as many reps that I can do with 225. Every week I add at least one more rep. Last year I got to 26 reps on squats and 25 reps on deads with 225.
> 
> As far a 1RM goes, I plan on changing some things up next week so I wanted to hit 405 before I changed my program around (plus I told you I was going to do it)


Yes you did say you'd do it,and I am very impressed...(and a bit jealous, but we won't go there  )

26 reps on squats eh?  You must like the torture?  That is crazy stuff man.  I've always said I wanted to do a 20 rep squat set, but then when I actually get to doing it, I wind up just doing my normal rep ranges.  Let me ask you this question interested in what you get out of it...what is it about the 25 rep sets that you like? Is it for conditioning purposes?  Do you see major leg growth from doing it?  It's so wierd that we can do 25 rep sets with squats and deads but wouldn't even consider it for something like bench press.  But hey, if you tell me they will give me massive legs, I may be inclined to try it, but right now I am content just working my way up the nice and slow 4-6 rep way


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sweet 

Good Job on the 405, what is next 5 plates


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Yes you did say you'd do it,and I am very impressed...(and a bit jealous, but we won't go there  )
> 
> 26 reps on squats eh?  You must like the torture?  That is crazy stuff man.  I've always said I wanted to do a 20 rep squat set, but then when I actually get to doing it, I wind up just doing my normal rep ranges.  Let me ask you this question interested in what you get out of it...what is it about the 25 rep sets that you like? Is it for conditioning purposes?  Do you see major leg growth from doing it?  It's so wierd that we can do 25 rep sets with squats and deads but wouldn't even consider it for something like bench press.  But hey, if you tell me they will give me massive legs, I may be inclined to try it, but right now I am content just working my way up the nice and slow 4-6 rep way


 
I read about the 20 rep squats a while back and decided to give them a try.  It is the most taxing exercise I have ever done.    Since you are recruiting a majority of you body's muscle to perform it.     I felt I got stronger by doing the 20 rep sets.   Numbers wise it's a great way to put up a lot of pounds in one set.  (For example  225 x 25 = 5625 pounds compared to 350 x 5 = 1750 pounds)    You can push three times the amount of weight by doing a 25 rep set compared to a 5 rep set.    By the time you are done doing 20 or 25 reps with a medium weight you'll definately "feel it".    

I'm not one to talk about "massive legs" since I don't have them but you never know.....give them try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> Good Job on the 405, what is next 5 plates



You know it !!    I put up 455 last year - what's another 40 lbs.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 13, 2005)

Awesome job on the deads. Do you feel you can lift more sumo style or regular?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the deads. Do you feel you can lift more sumo style or regular?



I can do about 50 lbs more on Sumo than regular.    I'm going to start trying to do regular deads next week.   My ankle flexibility is not 100% yet.   We'll see how it goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

10/14/05

5 minutes on the treadmill 

*Shoulders/Traps*

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 10 * 2 less than last time   
60 x 9
60 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 15
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 6
40 x 5

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Hit the heavy bag for 20 minutes* 
* Man - I have not had a sweat like that in 6 months


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice wo YM  


Heavy bag !  I miss mine. Had it for more years than I care to remember , finally fell apart .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks.    It's a very good addition to my program  

Did you "duct tape" it  ??


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2005)

Good lookin w/o, I remember hitting the bag, very intense w/o's I had on that!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o, I remember hitting the bag, very intense w/o's I had on that!!!






10/15/05

*Legs/Bis*

* shot baskets for 20 minutes to warmup

*Squat Press Machine*
14 plates x 10
16 plates x 8
18 plates x 5
*20 plates x 2*

*SLDL*
225 x 5
300 x 3
300 x 2
225 x 11

*Single Leg Calf Raise Machine*
60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 12

*Seated Calf Raise*
25 x 15
25 x 15

*Lunge w/ 10lb dumbells*
10 each leg
10 each leg

*Front/Side/Back Lunge w/ 10 lb dumbells*
5 x 5 x 5
5 x 5 x 5

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 13
100 x 8
100 x 10

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 6

*Reverse Grip EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 10

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2005)

great looking wo YM  


You can get 20 plates on that sqaut press machine ?  Is it the Cybex like you linked to or something similar ?  Cybex webpage doesn't give much info


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> great looking wo YM
> 
> 
> You can get 20 plates on that sqaut press machine ?  Is it the Cybex like you linked to or something similar ?  Cybex webpage doesn't give much info



Thanks....I'm a little sore today      I think it's a Cybex .....?  I could fit 2 more plates on each side.   Hopefully I'll get there


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2005)

Almost had to drive down to Michigan and Kill Henne.  But he pulled it out.   Big win


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Almost had to drive down to Michigan and Kill Henne.  But he pulled it out.   Big win



  It was a HUGE win.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 17, 2005)

nice look'n w/o and congrats on your team knocking down undefeated Penn State. Did you happen to catch the USC Notre Dame game. Man I was pulling for ND hard but you have to give it up for USC. It was a nice come back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> nice look'n w/o and congrats on your team knocking down undefeated Penn State. Did you happen to catch the USC Notre Dame game. Man I was pulling for ND hard but you have to give it up for USC. It was a nice come back.



I caught the last part of the USC/ND game.   That was one of the few times I was pulled for ND


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 17, 2005)

Awesome game Saturday, I told you Blue would win!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

10/17/05

*BACK & PT*

*PT*

10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0

*Forward Run*

*Backward Run* 

*Side Shuffle*

*Careoke*

10 minutes on the treadmill at 5.5 (first time jogging in a month)  

*
BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7
* These felt shitty.

*DB Row * (no straps)
120 x 10 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm
120 x 9 Right Arm | 7 Left Arm

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5 
bw +45 x 4 |dropset| bw x 4

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 8

*Regular Deadlift*
225 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 9
315 x 5
*
ABS*

*Crunch on Swiss Ball with 12 Ball*
20
25
*
Decline Weighted Situps holding 10lbs* 
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome game Saturday, I told you Blue would win!!!



  Yes - you were right!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/17/05
> 
> *BACK & PT*
> 
> ...


How long did all this take you YM ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How long did all this take you YM ?



1 1/2 hours...My PT normally last 1/2 hour and my workouts are about an hour.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/17/05
> 
> *BACK & PT*
> 
> ...


how did the regular deads feel after doing all those sumo deads??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> how did the regular deads feel after doing all those sumo deads??



The regular deads hit my back a little harder.  I feel the sumos in my back along with my glutes and hams   

I was happy to hit 315 since I haven't done a regular deads in almost 6 months


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2005)

awesome w/o, back seems to be as strong as ever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, great w/o!! I did trap bar shrugs today and though of you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> awesome w/o, back seems to be as strong as ever.



 Blu!   

Things are on track


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, great w/o!! I did trap bar shrugs today and though of you



Ohhhhh  - Trap Bar exercises !!    I'm going to do those next week


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh - Trap Bar exercises !! I'm going to do those next week


The trap bar is EVIL!!! lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> The trap bar is EVIL!!! lol



The numbers on deads will start to go up when I break out the Trap Bar


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The numbers on deads will start to go up when I break out the Trap Bar


that's what I mean, nothing like getting over 300 on trap bar deads for a good 6 or 7 reps, then the next week going back to the regular bar, and SMACK, right back down to earth!! lol

I find it places too much emphasis on the legs and not enough on the lower back and traps, it's too much like a squat to me, although, they do feel soooooo nice.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> that's what I mean, nothing like getting over 300 on trap bar deads for a good 6 or 7 reps, then the next week going back to the regular bar, and SMACK, right back down to earth!! lol
> 
> I find it places too much emphasis on the legs and not enough on the lower back and traps, it's too much like a squat to me, although, they do feel soooooo nice.....



I agree - they hit your legs pretty good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

10/19/05

*Chest/Tris*
* I decided to ditch the dumbells for barbells today.  I haven't done BB Press since April or so.   Man was I disappointed.  I think my form was off.  When we were done - my partner told me I was bringing the bar to high on my chest.   I'll fix that next time.   

*BB Press* (RI's were about 30 seconds)
215 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 4
205 x 3
205 x 3

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6

*15' Incline Fly*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 11

*Lying Overhead Tricep Press*
9
8
8

*PT*
*
Seated Calf Raise* 
35 x 20
35 x 18

*Single Leg Machine Calf Raise*
60 x 12
60 x 12

*Double Leg Machine Calf Raise*
60 x 30

*Jog with the dog for about 10 minutes*


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice wo YM ,

Your bench looks good to me but I know it will be better next time  

What kind of dog did you jog ?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with BRother Gary, Looks solid to me my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ......
> What kind of dog did you jog ?



It wasn't a RAT 
I'll tell you THAT 
It was a GOLDEN
I was HOLDIN'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree with BRother Gary, Looks solid to me my Friend!!!



You guys are too nice    Thanks though!!  

I know next time I'll do better


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Keep going,  

You let me know when you feel 100%,

And I'll come down there, and we'll blow out NOVI -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Keep going,
> 
> You let me know when you feel 100%,
> 
> And I'll come down there, and we'll blow out NOVI -



Alright


----------



## bludevil (Oct 20, 2005)

Agree as well, numbers looked good to me. Maybe increase RI's between sets if you want to stay at a higher weight, but that may not fit into your routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Agree as well, numbers looked good to me. Maybe increase RI's between sets if you want to stay at a higher weight, but that may not fit into your routine.



I probably will extend my RI's.   Damn - I am sore today though  

1 hour walk today.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I probably will extend my RI's. Damn - I am sore today though
> 
> 1 hour walk today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/19/05
> 
> *Chest/Tris*
> * I decided to ditch the dumbells for barbells today. I haven't done BB Press since April or so. Man was I disappointed. I think my form was off. When we were done - my partner told me I was bringing the bar to high on my chest. I'll fix that next time.
> ...


Well, what did you expect with 30 second rest intervals???  lol

Also don't forget that you've been doing dumbbells for a long time, and while there is a carryover to the barbell, in my experience I have found it to be not as great as you would think.  Even a few weeks will kill you.  For example, I switched to db presses for maybe 3 or 4 weeks a couple months ago, and when I went back to barbell I was noticably weaker in the bench press.  Of course it came back pretty quick, but the point is, don't worry about it, you did this with 2 strikes against you, so you did just fine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Well, what did you expect with 30 second rest intervals???  lol
> 
> Also don't forget that you've been doing dumbbells for a long time, and while there is a carryover to the barbell, in my experience I have found it to be not as great as you would think.  Even a few weeks will kill you.  For example, I switched to db presses for maybe 3 or 4 weeks a couple months ago, and when I went back to barbell I was noticably weaker in the bench press.  Of course it came back pretty quick, but the point is, don't worry about it, you did this with 2 strikes against you, so you did just fine



   Thanks......I'm still sore today      I'm going to hit delts and traps today


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks......I'm still sore today  I'm going to hit delts and traps today


Sure you're sore, 30 second rest intervals are nothing.  Even with my reverse pyramid routine when I get to the 3rd set which is the lightest one, I am still resting a good minute and a half between sets.  My conditioning is terrible too, so if I go lower I get real sick feeling real quick, and I don't have the patience to deal with that happening for a week or 2 before my conditioning got better adapted to it, so I just stick with my 1 1/2 minute rests  

since we hyped it up earlier in the week, are you gonna do trap bar shrugs today???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

I go to two different gyms (same franchise).   Only one of them has the Trap Bar.  I'm going to the closer gym today - they don't have the bar.  I planned on doing Trap Bar Deadlifts (for my legs) tomorrow so I'll be traveling to the gym further away just to use the Trap Bar.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

10/21/05

20 minutes shoting jump shots to warmup


*
Shoulders/Traps*

*Standing DB Press*
65 x 8 * these are starting to get heavy - doing them standing.
65 x 7
60 x 10

*Upright Row*
115 x 15
115 x 12

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Rope Face Pulls*
37.5 x 15
42.5 x 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 5
35 x 7


----------



## bludevil (Oct 21, 2005)

good look'n shoulder routine. So how did the jump shots go, you still got game


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> good look'n shoulder routine. So how did the jump shots go, you still got game



The shots were dropping....I got game  

I'm going to hit the heavy bag tonight     That should really finish my shoulders off


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/21/05
> 
> 20 minutes shoting jump shots to warmup
> 
> ...


Nothing like a *semi* relaxing workout on a Friday to round out the week huh??  

If the shoulder presses are getting to you, try them seated.  I know standing is better as is "works your core" yadda yadda, but really if you are doing deads and leg work and ab work, I think that's enough for your core ya know?  So try them seated and you'll get more weight to concentrate on your shoulders


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

YM, Good luck with those Hawkeyes tomorrow!  I see the blue is a dog again this week.  I've seen that kid Gradey play in person.  He's going to be a great back.  Over 8,000 yards and 151 TD's in high school.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Nothing like a *semi* relaxing workout on a Friday to round out the week huh??
> 
> If the shoulder presses are getting to you, try them seated.  I know standing is better as is "works your core" yadda yadda, but really if you are doing deads and leg work and ab work, I think that's enough for your core ya know?  So try them seated and you'll get more weight to concentrate on your shoulders



Maybe I'll try seated presses next week.     I really don't want to go much heavier than 75's.   I've already had one shoulder scoped


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> YM, Good luck with those Hawkeyes tomorrow!  I see the blue is a dog again this week.  I've seen that kid Gradey play in person.  He's going to be a great back.  Over 8,000 yards and 151 TD's in high school.



Grady seems like a big stud!!    ..  U/M always has good running backs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

I hit the heavy bag for about 20 minutes tonight to get a little cardio in     I have to work on my speed bag approach.    I'm a little too slow for my liking on it right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll try seated presses next week.  I really don't want to go much heavier than 75's. I've already had one shoulder scoped


OUCH .

do you do any preventative exercises for the shoulder, like cuban presses or whatnot?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> OUCH .
> 
> do you do any preventative exercises for the shoulder, like cuban presses or whatnot?



I used to do alot.  I had the surgery in '97.   I always warm up my shoulder before I hit the weights though


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I hit the heavy bag for about 20 minutes tonight to get a little cardio in  I have to work on my speed bag approach. I'm a little too slow for my liking on it right now.


Do not inflate to more than 5lbs -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do not inflate to more than 5lbs -



Alright 


10/22/05
*
LEGS*

20 minute walk to warm up

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10 * NICE!!!
405 x 6
405 x 6

*Leg Press*
270 x 10
360 x 10
540 x 8
540 x 8

*Single Straight Leg Calf Raise*
60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 10
275 x 6

*Seated Calf Raise*
35 x 20
35 x 20

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldown*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 18

* I was supposed to do biceps today but I was so psyched to do legs I forgot all about my bis     ...   Oh, well - I had a GREAT leg session !!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> * I was supposed to do biceps today but I was so psyched to do legs I forgot all about my bis



Haha, that's what I like to hear.  Nice pulling there too.  I've never had access to a trap bar, but I would certainly like to give some trap bar deads a shot.  Do you find you can pull more weight relative to a standard deadlift?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2005)

nice lifting, YM.  Don't worry, your arms will still be ready for a beating tomorrow...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, that's what I like to hear.  Nice pulling there too.  I've never had access to a trap bar, but I would certainly like to give some trap bar deads a shot.  Do you find you can pull more weight relative to a standard deadlift?



I feel the trap bar deads more in my legs...I can pull more on trap bar deads than normal deads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> nice lifting, YM.  Don't worry, your arms will still be ready for a beating tomorrow...



No doubt     ...


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice win by the Big Blue.  Purdue has become unwatchable anymore.  Nice workouts YM, where do you shoot hoops?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice win by the Big Blue.  Purdue has become unwatchable anymore.  Nice workouts YM, where do you shoot hoops?



Go Blue!!   Yeah - Purdue is not doing too well   

I play ball at LifeTime Fitness.   Do you play?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2005)

Football head kid


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Go Blue!!   Yeah - Purdue is not doing too well
> 
> I play ball at LifeTime Fitness.   Do you play?




I used to play all the time until college ended.  Since then, I haven't played much at all.  That would beat the heck out of riding the stationary bike or the eliptical though.  One of my friends and I have tossed around the idea of renting a gym one night a week this winter.  My wife's a teacher, but the school she works at has a carpeted court, which translates to knee injury for thirtysomethings.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I used to play all the time until college ended.  Since then, I haven't played much at all.  That would beat the heck out of riding the stationary bike or the eliptical though.  One of my friends and I have tossed around the idea of renting a gym one night a week this winter.  My wife's a teacher, but the school she works at has a carpeted court, which translates to knee injury for thirtysomethings.



I'm sure you can find an "open gym" somewhere in Brighton....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

10/24/05

*Chest/Tris*
* My plan for BB Press is going to be 5 sets of 5.   If I get a total of 21 I'll go up 5 lbs the next week - if I get over 22 reps I'll go up 10 lbs next time.   

*BB Press* (RI's were about 45 seconds)
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
*These were pretty easy....Looks like I'm moving up to 215

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 8
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6

*15' Incline Fly*
55 x 12
55 x 11
55 x 8

*Skull Crusher/Press movement* *This is a new exercise....
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 5

*Medicine Ball Pushup | superset | Pushup*
12 | superset | 10
10 | superset | 8

Single Arm DB Overhead Tricep Extention
25 x 9
25 x 9


*PT*

Walked at 4.0 for 5 minutes
Jogged at 5.5 for 5 minutes

*15 Minutes of:*

Forward runs
Backwork runs
Lunges 
Kareoke
Two footed long jumps
Square jumps
Two footed High jumps
Shuffle

*I got released from PT today.   Friday will mark 6 months since my AT surgery.   My therapist said I should do two footed jumps/exercises for the next three weeks then move to one footed jumps/exercises.   I also got the green light to play some three on three ball "for fun" - just to get my muscles used to playing sports again.   She said to ICE and use IBU daily.

I plan on returning to football in January.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey YM, not to stick my nose in your business or anything, but ask some questions about IBU if by that you mean Ibuprofin.  That stuff is bad on the liver/kidneys when used long term.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey YM, not to stick my nose in your business or anything, but ask some questions about IBU if by that you mean Ibuprofin.  That stuff is bad on the liver/kidneys when used long term.



I know.....do you anything else I could take so reduce swelling??   I was thinking about getting a 'script from my doc.    I'm not sure what to ask for.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

YM, Thanks for the positive note in my journal.  To answer your question, no I don't know of anything.  I guess I'd just tell him your concerns and see what he says.  You  might also PM Emma-Leigh about it.  She seems to have an awfully good grasp on what is and isn't good to put in your body.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice wo YM. 

Damn that looks heavy  

I take Aleve (0r something with naprosyn) for swelling. Don't know if it's better or worse than Ibupropen or not.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah super nice w/o. Amount of weight your pushing is impressive.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2005)

10/26/05

*BACK & PT*

*PT*

5 minutes on the treadmill at 5.5
*My AT felt strong 
*
20 minutes of:*

_Forward Run
Backward Run 
Side Shuffle
Careoke
Jumping side to side
Jumping up and down_

*
BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +55 x 7
bw +55 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4


*DB Row*
130 x 12 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm
130 x 12 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +55 x 5 |dropset| bw x 3 
bw +55 x 3 |dropset| bw x 3
*
Wide Grip T-bar Row*
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 8

*Regular Deadlift*
315 x 3
315 x 2
* I could feel some pain in my back so I stopped * better safe than sorry     I'm still in some pain so I just popped a "vic" that I had leftover from my surgery in May.   I'm off to the hot tub in about 10 minutes      I can feel the "vic" working.     After the hot tub I'll ice my AT.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2005)

sucks about the deadlift pain dude, but glad you stopped...If I may make a suggestion, I would do the deads first in the workout.  If you are only doing 2 all out sets for the other exercises, you should have no problem finishing the rest of the workout even with the deads first.  For example, yesterday I had a shitty back day, but did my deads first and still, while feeling sick and very tired, I managed to do 3 other exercises, which could have easily been 4 had I been feeling better.


try it next time...warm up, conquer the deads, and go on from there 

very nice pullups by the way---bw+55 ==come on...now you're showing off I think


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/26/05
> 
> *BACK & PT*
> 
> ...


Nice wo YM .  

Watch that back or you'll be watching from the sidelines like I was . 

I did a search on "_Careoke" and looked through five pages of results and found nothing that pertained to weight training.  Does that mean that you are singing during your cardio ?_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> sucks about the deadlift pain dude, but glad you stopped...If I may make a suggestion, I would do the deads first in the workout.  If you are only doing 2 all out sets for the other exercises, you should have no problem finishing the rest of the workout even with the deads first.  For example, yesterday I had a shitty back day, but did my deads first and still, while feeling sick and very tired, I managed to do 3 other exercises, which could have easily been 4 had I been feeling better.
> 
> 
> try it next time...warm up, conquer the deads, and go on from there
> ...



Good idea 

  I'd like to get bw +55 for 10 reps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM .
> 
> Watch that back or you'll be watching from the sidelines like I was .
> 
> I did a search on "_Careoke" and looked through five pages of results and found nothing that pertained to weight training.  Does that mean that you are singing during your cardio ?_



   I think you know what I'm talking about ...It's an agility type movement where you move one leg over the other as you shuffle across the floor.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2005)

Definitely put the DLs earlier in the workout.  And great going on the BW+55 chins.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey, I will buy your extra "vic's"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Definitely put the DLs earlier in the workout.  And great going on the BW+55 chins.



Thx - 

I'll switch it up next time      I think it's time to make a change to my back workout anyway


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, I will buy your extra "vic's"



Not for sale       They come in handy once in a while


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thx -
> 
> I'll switch it up next time  I think it's time to make a change to my back workout anyway


I don't know if you necessarily need a change, I mean come on, those pullups are awesome, db rows with 130lbs is nothing to sneeze at either, and you kick ass on the deadlifts as well.  But just think how much more ass you would kick on deads if you did them while you were fresh and ready to go  

Other than that little order switch, if it ain't broke, why fix it, IMO??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I don't know if you necessarily need a change, I mean come on, those pullups are awesome, db rows with 130lbs is nothing to sneeze at either, and you kick ass on the deadlifts as well.  But just think how much more ass you would kick on deads if you did them while you were fresh and ready to go
> 
> Other than that little order switch, if it ain't broke, why fix it, IMO??



I just plan on switching around the order of my exercises.....I might swap out one exercise for another but Pullups/Rows/Deads will be the staple of my back workout.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Why the sad face ?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Not for sale       They come in handy once in a while


.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> .



Sorry


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

You must think those guys are *JERKS* for *JERKING* you around, and trying to *SNATCH* your pain tabs - 

That really *SUCKS*, and *JERKS* me off -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You must think those guys are *JERKS* for *JERKING* you around, and trying to *SNATCH* your pain tabs -
> 
> That really *SUCKS*, and *JERKS* me off -



  Good one MM!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

10/28/05

20 minutes shoting jump shots to warmup
*My left foot felt good 


*Shoulders/Traps*

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 11
60 x 10
60 x 9

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 12

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 4 |dropset| 30 x 4

*Shrugs*
225 x 18
225 x 15


----------



## bludevil (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice look'n workout. So when you gonna run a pick-up game of bball.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice look'n workout. So when you gonna run a pick-up game of bball.



I'm trying to find some guys to run some 3 on 3 for a before I jump into a 5 on 5 full court game.   I imagine by December that I'll be running 5's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2005)

10/29/05

*Legs & Bis*

10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0

*Football Sled Machine* * new exercise
4 plates x 15
6 plates x 15
8 plates x 20
10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15

*SLDL*
135 x 15
135 x 15
* went light today due to sore lower back

*Machine Single Straight Leg Calf Raise*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
*
Bench step-ups*
10 each leg
10 each leg

*Seated Calf Raise*
35 x 18
35 x 15

*BICEPS*

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 7
45 x 7

*Reverse Grip EZ Bar*
85 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 7


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good again...

Legs getting stronger?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 10/29/05
> 
> *Legs & Bis*
> 
> ...


Looking good , as usual  

Leg day for me today. Gonna try some light SLDL's today and see what happens .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Looks good again...
> 
> Legs getting stronger?



Feeling good   

I'm pretty sore today  

*
GW -* Hit the legs hard today


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 30, 2005)

You gotta be happy with the way the big blue looked on the D side of the ball last night.  They still need a little help with Wisconsin and Penn State, though they do play each other next week.

Workouts look great.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You gotta be happy with the way the big blue looked on the D side of the ball last night.  They still need a little help with Wisconsin and Penn State, though they do play each other next week.
> 
> Workouts look great.



I WAS happy with U/M on Saturday.     I'm hoping Penn beats Wisconsin and MSU beat Penn State


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2005)

10/31/05

*Shoulders/Traps & PT*

*I was supposed to do Chest/Tris but my partner had to postpone until Thursday so I did Shoulders again.   I just did them 3 days ago but that's how things work out once in a while .....  

I warmed up shoting jumpshots for 20 minutes.


*Standing DB Press*
65 x 10
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Shrugs*
315 x 5
315 x 4
315 x 6

*Upright Row*
115 x 12
115 x 10

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 20

*PT*

*Machine Single Straight Leg Calf Raise*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

*Quick Bench step-ups*
40
40
50  

*Seated Calf Raise*
35 x 20
35 x 20
*
Jumps*
20
20
20


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

Some times you just gotta say wtf and improvise. Well done


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I WAS happy with U/M on Saturday.     I'm hoping Penn beats Wisconsin and MSU beat Penn State


See, you Wolverines do have a reason not to hate the Spartans.  If you could all just get along.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2005)

nice w/o even if it was out of schedule. Sometimes it's hard mentally to have a good workout when you have your mind set on working specific bodyparts for that day and then you have to go and change the whole routine and the way your thinking. Good job on staying focused.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Some times you just gotta say wtf and improvise. Well done



Thanks GW !   You're right.




			
				BM said:
			
		

> See, you Wolverines do have a reason not to hate the Spartans. If you could all just get along



I root for MSU as long as they don't play U/M. 




			
				blu said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's hard mentally to have a good workout when you have your mind set on working specific bodyparts for that day and then you have to go and change the whole routine and the way your thinking



I agree     That's why sometimes it's good to workout on your own    Today's my off day.   I have school tonight


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 1, 2005)

> I root for MSU as long as they don't play U/M.


That's o.k..........But not this coming weekend


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's o.k..........But not this coming weekend



   Right!!  MSU vs Purdue  ??   haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2005)

11/2/05

*BACK & PT*

*20 minutes of shooting baskets

1 legged jump ropes 100 on each leg in sets of 10

side to side jumps

Machine one legged calf raise*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
*
Seated Calf Raise*
35 x 25
35 x 15

*BACK*
* My low back was feeling tight still so I kept my weights pretty much the same as last time.

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +55 x 7
bw +55 x 6
bw +55 x 4 | dropset | bw x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +55 x 5 |dropset| bw x 3 
bw +55 x 3 |dropset| bw x 5

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
2 plates x 14
2 plates x 12


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

As usual, awesome pulling strength my Friend!!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

Agree, back strength is amazing. 
How did the 1 legged jump ropes go. That sounds pretty rough for rehab.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> As usual, awesome pulling strength my Friend!!!



Thanks AA 



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> How did the 1 legged jump ropes go. That sounds pretty rough for rehab.



Jumping rope felt pretty good.   Since I was only doing 10 on each leg - then switching legs - it wasn't too bad.   I hot-tubed and iced when I got home.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

I concur with Angel and Blu


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

11/3/05



			
				GW said:
			
		

> I concur with Angel and Blu



Thanks man!

----

5 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*Chest/Tris*
* My plan for BB Press is going to be 5 sets of 5. If I get a total of 21 I'll go up 5 lbs the next week - if I get over 23 reps I'll go up 10 lbs next time. 

BB Press (RI's were about 45 seconds)
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 4
Looks like I'm moving up to 225 

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 11
bw +45 x 7
bw +45 x 6
*
15' Incline Fly*
65 x 7
65 x 5
65 x 4

*Diamond Pushups*
15
12
9

*Rope Overhead Press*
120 x 15
120 x 11


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/3/05
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to be doing 5x5 on any other exercises or just bench presses?  Good work on moving up, I think you might have shortchanged yourself in the beginning, but that's ok, it's just more practice I guess


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2005)

Not only does he have good pulling power, but his pushing strength is awesome too, nice job.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> are you going to be doing 5x5 on any other exercises or just bench presses?  Good work on moving up, I think you might have shortchanged yourself in the beginning, but that's ok, it's just more practice I guess



I'm just doing 5x5 for bench.  I'm going to do it for 6 weeks then switch it up.   I'm going to try to vary my rep ranges a little more.   I'd like to some low reps sets (3-4), some medium (6-8) and some high rep sets (10 - 12) in most of my workouts.

As far as BB presses go I think I was just out of practice.   I've never really been to good at BB presses.       The flyes I did were pretty heavy for me.   Someone had the 55's and 60's so I grabbed the 65's.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Not only does he have good pulling power, but his pushing strength is awesome too, nice job.



I'm trying to catch you on the dips      I have to add on another 30 lbs though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

11/5/05

*Legs & Bis*

15 minutes shooting jump shots to warmup

*I had a light leg day due to my sore lower back...It's only been about a 10 days since I twicked it.    I should be back to normal next week

*Football Sled Machine*
8 plates x 25
10 plates x 20
10 plates x 20
*
Machine Single Straight Leg Calf Raise*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

*Bench step-ups*
50 each leg
50 each leg


*BICEPS*

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 14
45 x 7
45 x 7

*ST8 Bar Curl*
100 x 10
100 x 7
100 x 6


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Damned high rep leg work.  It's just wrong I tell you.  Wrong!  Okay, I'm just a whimp...  Haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/3/05
> *Weighted Dips*
> bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 11
> bw +45 x 7
> bw +45 x 6


*
GJ on the dips! Can't wait till I can start loading up weight myself!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damned high rep leg work.  It's just wrong I tell you.  Wrong!  Okay, I'm just a whimp...  Haha.



   Sometimes it's nice to change up the pace a little bit.   Last week when I did the sled - it felt real good.   I love high rep leg day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> GJ on the dips! Can't wait till I can start loading up weight myself!



Thanks    Some guys around here (Stewart20 and bludevil) are doing dips with 115


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

would this count the extra 'insulation' I carry around?

That's a lot of weight!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> would this count the extra 'insulation' I carry around?
> 
> That's a lot of weight!



  Unfortunately 'insulation' doesn't count


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

dammit !then it's useless! I am gonna go burn it off...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dammit !then it's useless! I am gonna go burn it off...



DO IT!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

that mean...<cough...ahem...> cardio....damn....
How old is that pic in your avi? U look like I used to a few years back..
Good for you...bad for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

YES - cardio   

That pic was from about 9-10 months ago.....I think.    I should be ready for some new pics around the beginning of the year


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks  Some guys around here (Stewart20 and bludevil) are doing dips with 115


I used to hit dips with 145 "Back in the Day"


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/5/05
> 
> *Legs & Bis*
> 
> ...


Wow YM, 
thanks for helping me realize how pathetic my leg wo's are


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow YM,
> thanks for helping me realize how pathetic my leg wo's are



Riiiiiiiiiiight  GW  

You are the one that does a "cardio leg day"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

11/6/05

This is a RARE sunday workout.   I lost power this morning so I hit the gym  

*Played ball for about 45 minutes - just screwed around playing some one on one and horse with a buddy of mine.

Jumped rope for about 5 minutes.  I did side to side, double and one legged jumps.   

Ran on the treadmill for 5 minutes.   I got up to 7.0.*

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns * 
87.5 x 15
87.5 x 15
87.5 x 15

*Hanging leg raises*
15
15

*Swiss ball crunch with 20lbs*
40 reps


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

I did dips last night....still have some strength left....
lots of work to do!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I did dips last night....still have some strength left....
> lots of work to do!



I saw some good results in your journal


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks! I have gotten my schedule down, so I will be consistant again...should be 'filling out' again..as well as slimming down.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/6/05
> 
> This is a RARE sunday workout.   I lost power this morning so I hit the gym


 I find it interesting to see the difference between someone who finds an excuse not to work out (I forgot socks for my gym bag, so skipped) and one who finds an excuse to work out (such as this.)  Well done!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I find it interesting to see the difference between someone who finds an excuse not to work out (I forgot socks for my gym bag, so skipped) and one who finds an excuse to work out (such as this.)  Well done!



Thanks      I was pissed when the power went out...I was working from home when the power went out....I got up early to get it done....I lost 2 1/2 hours of work.        It's something that has to be done off hours and "real time" so I could not save anything.  I've been working on it again starting at 3PM...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks   I was pissed when the power went out...I was working from home when the power went out....I got up early to get it done....I lost 2 1/2 hours of work.  It's something that has to be done off hours and "real time" so I could not save anything. I've been working on it again starting at 3PM...


 OK...well...that part sucks...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother YM!!!



All is well   

I'm getting ready for next session to start for football (January).   Do you want to come up to Michigan every Monday night to play ??


----------



## bludevil (Nov 7, 2005)

So how did the Achilles/ankle feel playing 1 on 1. Big difference in just taking jump shots and doing some rehab, and actually playing and doing sharp cuts and landing akwardly from jumping.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So how did the Achilles/ankle feel playing 1 on 1. Big difference in just taking jump shots and doing some rehab, and actually playing and doing sharp cuts and landing akwardly from jumping.



It felt pretty good.   I iced for 30 minutes afterward      I think I'm ready for some 3 on 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

11/7/05

*BACK & PT*

20 minutes of shooting baskets

*Jump Rope:*
1 legged jump ropes 50 on each leg in sets of 10

100 two foot side to side jumps


*BACK*
* The dropsets were a MF      I'm bushed!!

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 4
bw +70 x 3 | dropset | bw x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 11 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 5 |dropset| bw x 3 
bw +45 x 4 |dropset| bw x 4

*Wide Grip T-bar Row*
3 plates x 9
3 plates x 8

*ABS*

*Decline Situps*
25

*Decline Situps w/ 5 lbs behind my head*
15

*Decline Situps*
15

My back is starting to feel better    I'm icing my foot right now


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> All is well
> 
> I'm getting ready for next session to start for football (January).   Do you want to come up to Michigan every Monday night to play ??


I would LOVE to!!!Wish I could, or at least lived closer!!! Glad your doin so good in your recovery!!!
Awesome w/o too btw, your pull strength makes me envious!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/7/05
> 
> *BACK & PT*
> 
> ...


BW + 70?!?!?!!?

DAMN!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

I like this wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to!!!Wish I could, or at least lived closer!!! Glad your doin so good in your recovery!!!
> Awesome w/o too btw, your pull strength makes me envious!!!



Thanks AA.   I wish you live closer too.....I'd be fun to get a bunch of guys from this site on a team   

*S20 - * 
What's up S20 ..... 70 felt good on the first set  :thumb   I started to get tired by the time chins came around.

*GW - * 
I liked it too   Thanks.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

great job on the Pull ups!
As bestI ever got was BW + 55 for reps of five....

Ok...u r gonna have to edumacate me on differeence between pull-up and chin-up...both are the same to me...
Lower to almost hanging, the pull up till chin breaks plane where hands are.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel like I'm just repeating myself, but here it goes, awesome back workout and I envy the pull-ups.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> great job on the Pull ups!
> As bestI ever got was BW + 55 for reps of five....
> 
> Ok...u r gonna have to edumacate me on differeence between pull-up and chin-up...both are the same to me...
> Lower to almost hanging, the pull up till chin breaks plane where hands are.



Hey Burner....For me Pullups are wide grip ( about 3-4 feet apart) with palms facing away from the body.   Chinups are - closer grip  (about 1 foot apart) and palms facing the body!

BW +55 x 5 is good!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm just repeating myself, but here it goes, awesome back workout and I envy the pull-ups.



I'll take it   thanks!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

gotcha-
I normally go as wide as I can. While I am getting my strength back up, I will do the suppinated grip pull ups.
it used to be a good weight. Can't do it right now...am building back up to it.
Once I can get my 50 reps within 5 sets for a couple workouts, THEN I will start adding in weight...just how I do it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great job on the pull-ups  Glad the back is doing better! How is the ankle?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2005)

*Birthday*:
January 29, 1971 - 



Ya PUP -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Birthday*:
> January 29, 1971 -
> 
> 
> ...



Your profile says you were born in 1976


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2005)

11/9/05

I shot baskets and played "21" for about 30 minutes to warmup.   My AT is feeling good  


*Chest/Tris*

*BB Press* (RI's were about 60 seconds)
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 3
225 x 2
225 x 2


*Weighted Dips* (RI's were about 60 seconds)
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 4
bw       x 8
*
15' Incline Fly*
65 x 6
65 x 7
65 x 7

*Seated Tricep Press Machine*
2 sets of 8 (I don't know the weights were.  The motion was like a seated french press)

*Rope Overhead Press*
87.5 x 14
87.5 x 10
87.5 x 8

*ABS*

*Hanging knee raises*
20
15

*Swiss Ball Crunch w/ 20 lbs*
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 10
67.5 x 20
67.5 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Jeesh Brother YM, your pull strength is awesome, and your push strength is leaving me feel like I have no bidness w/o!!! Impressive to say the least my Friend!!! Keep it up, glad the AT is doin good, do you have full ROM now?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

This has been said many times here already, but I'll say it again.  Your pull ups, chins are awesome.  I'm just trying to get to body weight for reps some day.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Good to see the AT is fully back.  You've done a great job with it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Jeesh Brother YM, your pull strength is awesome, and your push strength is leaving me feel like I have no bidness w/o!!! Impressive to say the least my Friend!!! Keep it up, glad the AT is doin good, do you have full ROM now?



Thanks for the kind words AA.    My AT feels good so far.   I haven't attempted to sprint yet.    I see my doc for a follow-up visit on Monday.  I'll see what he says.


*Boiler - * 
You'll get there - just keep working at it!  

*Pylon - *
It's been a long road for rehabbing.   I'm glad to be out on the court again.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Good lookin' wo as always


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good lookin' wo as always



Thanks GW - I've got three more weeks to go then I'm taking a week off to recover.   I haven't had a break since early April


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your profile says you were born in 1976


Fourth of July 1976 = US Bicentennial - 

I am actually just a couple of months older than you though - 




I like those 15degree INCL FLYS - 

(what did you measure that with a protractor) -


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/9/05
> 
> I shot baskets and played "21" for about 30 minutes to warmup.   My AT is feeling good
> 
> ...



I'm 'gunnin for you, brotha....Hopefully, my back will start responding soon...
My friend's scale confirmed I am about 213lbs last night... 
That's about 30lbs heavier than  should be for my strength levels....I wanna drop back to that by next Spring!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Fourth of July 1976 = US Bicentennial -
> 
> I am actually just a couple of months older than you though -
> 
> ...



  Funny guy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm 'gunnin for you, brotha....Hopefully, my back will start responding soon...
> My friend's scale confirmed I am about 213lbs last night...
> That's about 30lbs heavier than  should be for my strength levels....I wanna drop back to that by next Spring!



You can do it!     Let's see you cha got


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2005)

11/11/05

*Legs & Bis*

15 minutes shooting jump shots to warmup

*Football Sled Machine*
12 plates x 20
12 plates x 15
12 plates x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 8

*Machine Single Straight Leg Calf Raise*
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

*Bench step-ups*
30

*Deep squat jumps*
10
10


*BICEPS*

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 13
45 x 8
45 x 7

*Reverse Grip Curl*
85 x 10
85 x 8


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Damn you're consistent/persistant  

Have a great weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn you're consistent/persistant
> 
> Have a great weekend.



Thanks GW!!

U2!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Football Sled Machine*
> 12 plates x 20
> 12 plates x 15
> 12 plates x 15



I've seen this in some of your previous workouts.  What exactly is it?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I've seen this in some of your previous workouts.  What exactly is it?


 I'm picturing a tackling dummy that you try to push for a distance with weights on a cable.  If it is different, someone should make one like that.  It'd be great for power training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2005)

It's kinda like this 

Machine pic


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's kinda like this
> 
> Machine pic


 Yeah, I wasn't even close, but that looks like a cool machine.  You can do lots of things on it, from the looks of it.  Cool.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wasn't even close, but that looks like a cool machine.  You can do lots of things on it, from the looks of it.  Cool.





I definitely feel it in my glutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2005)

11/12/05

*Shoulders/Traps*

I warmed up shoting jumpshots for 20 minutes.

*Standing DB Press*
70 x 6 * These were hard!
60 x 8
60 x 6 * Bad set here.   I lost my form so I stopped.

*Upright Row*
115 x 14
115 x 10
*
Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Reverse Pec Dec*
35 x 10
35 x 6

*Treadmill circuit*
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 7.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
2 minutes at 4.0

AT felt good running    I'm icing right now


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Standing DB Press
> *70 x 6 * These were hard!
> 60 x 8
> 60 x 6 * Bad set here. I lost my form so I stopped.


 
   Thasss whut im talkin about!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

Good work, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thasss whut im talkin about!



  Thanks MM   

*Pylon - * 

Thanks - I think I more tired tonight from babysitting my niece and nephew this afternoon than I am from my workout


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

YM, today set up an interesting day of couch potatoing next weekend, eh?

Nice workout with the kids.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> YM, today set up an interesting day of couch potatoing next weekend, eh?
> 
> Nice workout with the kids.


 
Couch potatoing       I think I'm going to tailgate at the game and hit a local bar for the game!!  

I'm rooting for an upset in Lansing and a big U/M win in AA!!!!

Your boyz rolled over ILL today


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Couch potatoing       I think I'm going to tailgate at the game and hit a local bar for the game!!
> 
> I'm rooting for an upset in Lansing and a big U/M win in AA!!!!


Hey, that sounds like a great plan.  My uncle owns Good Time Charlies.  I'll be in the U.P., so I will be on the couch.  Hope it works out in the blue's favor.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wasn't even close, but that looks like a cool machine. You can do lots of things on it, from the looks of it. Cool.


Thats just like my Powertec  
10 plates + 65lbs for 4 reps is the best I've done. Got a ways to go to get back to that .  That many plates looks scary hanging there


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice HIT style cardio, Looks like everything is much pretty much back huh (injury wise)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

I just saw the doctor this moring.....I'm cleared for "FULL GO"!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just saw the doctor this moring.....I'm cleared for "FULL GO"!!





OH SHIT! -


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just saw the doctor this moring.....I'm cleared for "FULL GO"!!



Don't posterize to many people on the courts


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

You mean all those recent workouts you've been at less than 100%?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OH SHIT! -



   I'm psyched to get back at it!




> Don't posterize to many people on the courts



I don't think they "posterize" good D, hard picks and 3 pointers so you don't have to worry       However I've been know to "nutmeg" lots of people which pretty much demoralizes them for the rest of the game  



> You mean all those recent workouts you've been at less than 100%



The upper body workouts have been 100% but I've been careful not to over do the lower body lifts  



THANKS for all the suppport


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/12/05
> 
> *Shoulders/Traps*
> 
> ...


Oh, so I thought you weren't going any heavier on the shoulder presses huh?? lol.....Good Work!  I knew you had it in you, 60s are nothing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Oh, so I thought you weren't going any heavier on the shoulder presses huh?? lol.....Good Work!  I knew you had it in you, 60s are nothing



  The 70's looked good...I'm not doing the 90's yet like some people ..... maybe someday


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The 70's looked good...I'm not doing the 90's yet like some people ..... maybe someday


 --you'll get there (if you want to), slow and steady progress, that's all it takes, just like anything else


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice job on the full recovery.  Lot's of discipline to work within acceptable ranges when you really want to go all out.  

Now that it's over, why don't you get your ass in the gym and pull some real numbers!  HaHa, that could be frightening.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just saw the doctor this moring.....I'm cleared for "FULL GO"!!


 Great news!  Can't wait to see you really open it up and see what it will handle!  It's like bionic now, right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> --you'll get there (if you want to), slow and steady progress, that's all it takes, just like anything else



Agreed  



> Nice job on the full recovery. Lot's of discipline to work within acceptable ranges when you really want to go all out.



It's been a LONG 6 months!!     




> Great news! Can't wait to see you really open it up and see what it will handle! It's like bionic now, right?



   I think my whole body feels like it's bionic with all the injuries that I've had     


HERE'S TODAYS WORKOUT -----------------------------------

11/14/05

I warmed up shooting for about 15 minutes

Well - my partner had to work late so I didn't do my 5 x 5's.   I worked out by myself.    I didn't feel that strong today - maybe because I did shoulders on Saturday instead of Friday.    


*BB Press* *Just wanted to keep my muscles used to 225.
225 x 1
225 x 1

*DB Press*
95 x 7
95 x 5 * shitty!!
* Man - I haven't done DB's in a while.  These felt out of rhythm.

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 6 | dropset | bw x 6
bw +70 x 3 | dropset | bw x 4
bw +45 x 6 | dropset | bw x 3

*Supinated Grip Machine Press*
180 x 8 
180 x 7

*Fly*
60 x 10
60 x 8

*Rope Overhead Press* * new machine
67.5 x 9
67.5 x 8

*Bosu Ball pushups* (on the flat surface)
* thumbs about 4" apart - I really felt it in my triceps
20
16


*PT*

*Machine Single Straight Leg Calf Raise*
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 12

*Bench step-ups*
30
30

*Single Leg side to side jumps*
100 jumps in sets of 10 on each leg.  The markers were about 18" apart
100 jumps in sets of 10 on each leg.  The markers were about 18" apart

*Jump Rope*
50 backward
One legged jumps - 100 in sets of 10
One legged jumps - 100 in sets of 5

*Treadmill circuit*
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 7.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0 
2 minutes at 4.0
* No problems or pain running today


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

wow

lotta volume there moomb


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

I would be ecstatic with your strength my Friend, excellent w/o there BRother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> lotta volume there moomb



Yeah - I know...I'm gonna switch it up real soon


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

Man !!!!!!!!!!  Look at that wo !!!!  

95 lb Db presses !!! 60 lb FLYES


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I would be ecstatic with your strength my Friend, excellent w/o there BRother YM!!!



Thanks AA.    I appreciate the nice words.   You are one to talk about strength


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man !!!!!!!!!!  Look at that wo !!!!
> 
> 95 lb Db presses !!! 60 lb FLYES



   Hey GW.   The db flys feel good.   I wasn't very happy with the 95s for presses since I was doing 105s about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice job YM!  What a workload!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> lotta volume there moomb



Hmmm.  Looks OK to me.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Another quality w/o posted by yellow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice job YM!  What a workload!



    I was surprised....It only took me about an hour to get all that done  




			
				Trip said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Looks OK to me



I've seen you like the high volume stuff    




			
				blu said:
			
		

> Another quality w/o posted by yellow



I read part of the article that you linked about CW's program.   It looks pretty tough to do that full body workout 3 times a week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/14/05
> 
> *DB Press*
> 95 x 7
> ...


DBs are a completely different animal than barbell. Amazingly the difference is very striking...for example, on a barbell bench press, I can probably do 275 for 6, but with dbs yesterday I did 115 for 8 reps. So that's 230lbs total, and I know you can't compare it this way, but that's 45 pounds difference, so what's my point? if you are benching 225, then 95 pound dbs are great, you are so in the ballpark, so don't worry, it's not shitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Weighted Dips*
> bw +70 x 6 | dropset | bw x 6
> bw +70 x 3 | dropset | bw x 4
> bw +45 x 6 | dropset | bw x 3


you really like your dip dropsets, lol



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Treadmill circuit*
> 1 minute at 4.0
> 1 minute at 7.0
> 1 minute at 4.0
> ...


how do you like doing these? Do you feel they are really good? Cause I like the 10 minute part, lol, cause I fricken HATE doing cardio, and if you get a good enough cardio workout in those 10 minutes, I might have to try something like that....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

I really like the circuit plus I hate cardio too!    Give it a shot!   It gets your heart rate up


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I don't think they *"posterize"* good D, [...]  However I've been know to *"nutmeg"* lots of people which pretty much demoralizes them for the rest of the game



  Do you have any translations for these?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

> I read part of the article that you linked about CW's program.   It looks pretty tough to do that full body workout 3 times a week.



I'll probably run for 4 weeks and decide if it's working for me or not. If so, then I'll run for another 4 weeks. If not, then I'll probably go back to P/RR/S.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you have any translations for these?



  To *"posterize"* someone would be to make a play worthy  enough to be printed on a poster (ala:  a dunk over someone flat footed on the ground)

To *"nutmeg" * someone is to be dribbling the ball toward someone - then as they widen their stance to play defense on you - you would dribble the ball between their legs while keeping your dribble and usually on your way to a layup.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I'll probably run for 4 weeks and decide if it's working for me or not. If so, then I'll run for another 4 weeks. If not, then I'll probably go back to P/RR/S.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice on the standing BB Press! I keep thinking to do these once in a while, but forget and do something else...maybe this weeks' delt workout...


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

Speaking of posterize, did you see Vince Carter dunk over Alonzo Mourning last week. Man talk about nasty. Speaking of dunks and posterizing, nastiest dunk I ever saw was by Dantay Jones (Duke Basketball player), defensive player was standing flat footed and Dantay dunked over him, one hand palming the ball, and the other hand holding his nuts. Gotta hate when you get the "nutz in ya face".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't see those dunks but here's one of VC over a 7 footer in the 2000 Olympics

POSTERIZE


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah the only time I can even think of doing something like that is when I lower the goal down to about 8 feet and me and the other guys have dunk-fest on each other.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> yeah the only time I can even think of doing something like that is when I lower the goal down to about 8 feet and me and the other guys have dunk-fest on each other.




   I hear ya........


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Speaking of posterize, did you see Vince Carter dunk over Alonzo Mourning last week. Man talk about nasty. Speaking of dunks and posterizing, nastiest dunk I ever saw was by Dantay Jones (Duke Basketball player), defensive player was standing flat footed and Dantay dunked over him, one hand palming the ball, and the other hand holding his nuts. Gotta hate when you get the "nutz in ya face".


Speaking of Alonzo Mourning getting posterized, did you ever see Phil Henderson (Duke, probably in 1989, regional finals I think) Dunk over him.  I was a huge Phil and Duke fan back then and that was a posterize!  Look it up if you can find it.  It was spetacular since he is only about 6'-4".


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Speaking of Alonzo Mourning getting posterized, did you ever see Phil Henderson (Duke, probably in 1989, regional finals I think) Dunk over him.  I was a huge Phil and Duke fan back then and that was a posterize!  Look it up if you can find it.  It was spetacular since he is only about 6'-4".



Know exactly the dunk your talking about. Actually have it taped. My dad is a huge duke fan and has every NCAA tournament game taped since the invention of the VCR


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

Whats going on BRother YM!!! So your good to go "Full Throttle" now huh? Look out!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hey NT * - Good to see you around!!!



*AA -* I'm going to switch my routine around next week.   I've been doing the same "style" workout for about 6 months.

11/16/05

*BACK & PT*
* Today was quick and to the point.

10 minutes of shooting baskets and my first game of 4 on 4 

*BACK*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 10 
bw +45 x 6

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 8
315 x 7

*DB Row*
130 x 12 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*PT*

*Lunges with 25 dumbells*
15 on each leg

*Deep Squat Jump*
20

*Squats *  * First time doing a squat since April.   My ankle/AT is pretty tight.   
Bar x 20


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice wo YM !  

What kind of changes you gonna make ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !
> 
> What kind of changes you gonna make ?



I'm going to try a routine I did last year around this time.

2 or 3 Full body workouts per week.    I'll do 2 if I play 2 days of basketball and 3 if I only plan on playing 1 day.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

Solid w/o!!! Look at you adding weight to your chins, and I have to suffer doing only negatives!!! Awesome strength you have my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o!!! Look at you adding weight to your chins, and I have to suffer doing only negatives!!! Awesome strength you have my Friend!!!



Thanks but I'm not doing a 4/2 count like you......


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

Take care of that ankle, and looking forward to watching you do fullbody w/o's too, those are a great way to w/o, and yet SOOOOO tuff, wishing nothing but the best for you my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Take care of that ankle, and looking forward to watching you do fullbody w/o's too, those are a great way to w/o, and yet SOOOOO tuff, wishing nothing but the best for you my Friend!!!



Thanks......I'll try to get an example posted for you (and others) to critique.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

YM,

I'm headed out of town, but I'll be rooting for the UM/MSU scenario to play out.  Have fun tailgaiting in AA.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> YM,
> 
> I'm headed out of town, but I'll be rooting for the UM/MSU scenario to play out.  Have fun tailgaiting in AA.



Have safe travels!   Go Blue!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

I know it was only the bar, but good to see you squatting again!  Hopefully you'll be able to get back to throwing a couple of plates on each side in the near future.  I'm anxious to see the full body routine you whip up.  You usually make interesting combinations with the occasional speed/power work and complex movements thrown in.  Rock on.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> [
> * Today was quick and to the point.
> 
> 10 minutes of shooting baskets and my first game of 4 on 4
> ...



With those kind of numbers the workout should be short and sweet  
Good job on the Squat Jumps. Also, how'd the game go


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I know it was only the bar, but good to see you squatting again!  Hopefully you'll be able to get back to throwing a couple of plates on each side in the near future.  I'm anxious to see the full body routine you whip up.  You usually make interesting combinations with the occasional speed/power work and complex movements thrown in.  Rock on.



Thanks CP......   I'll figure something out soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> With those kind of numbers the workout should be short and sweet
> Good job on the Squat Jumps. Also, how'd the game go



 -  Jump Squats are tough   

As far as the game goes....The players were average - at best - so on defense I forced my man left on every possession.   He was quick so I laid off of him so he would not cross me over.  He made two jump shots and got a rebound.    I made my first shot then missed 3 or 4 shots from behind the three point line.     The guys on my team didn't seem like they wanted to shoot much.   I tried pick and rolls and standard picks but they didn't want to use them        I ended up making my last three shots - all from behind the arc - to win the game...12 -10 ........Playing 5's will be a little different.   I'll try full court next week.   It felt good playing though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

So I looked at my journal from November of 2004.    I started a HIT program at the end of November 2004......I'm going to try it again (with a few modifications).    I "guesstimated" the weights and reps.

I'll be taking at least one day off in between each workout.     I should be doing three workouts a week along with one day of basketball.   I scrapped doing deadlifts for a while.   My low back is causing me some problems.    It's not a big deal (now) but I don't want it to be.    

Any comments??

*HIT Day #1 *  

HS Incline Press
280 x 15 RP

Sled Squats
10 plates x 25

Weighted Chins
bw +45 x 10 | dropset | bw x 6

Overhead Tricep Rope Press
150 x 20 

Standing BB Press (Shoulder Width Grip)
105 x 15

Trunk Pulldowns (abs)
200 x 12

_10 minutes of Plyos_
???	Side to side jumps
???	Over the Bench jumps
???	Jump rope


*HIT Day #2*

Smith CG Bench press 
4 plates x 15 RP

Weighted Pullups 
bw +45 x 10| dropset | bw x 6

SLDL 
245 x 10

DB Row 
140 x 12 Right Arm | 12 Left Arm

Side Raises/Front Raise (superset)
25 x 15 RP

Hanging knee raise (abs)
20

_Treadmill circuit_
10 minutes


*HIT Day #3*

Leg Press 
12 plates x 20

Weighted dips 
bw +45 x 15 RP 

Cable Rows
220 x 15

Upright Row 
125 x 12

Straight Bar Curl
110 x 12

Single Leg Machine Calf Raise
100 x 20

Decline Bench Crunch w/ 10lbs (abs)
15

_10 Minutes of Plyos_
???	Deep Squat Jumps
???	Plyo Pushups
???	4 Corners Drill
???	Jump rope


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2005)

did you actually start this yet, or is this your new "plan" of attack?

How did you respond to this the first time you did it? I think I have a serious mental block just doing only one set per exercise.  I thought about designing a 3 day full body routine, but then when I looked at it, I realized it was too much switching between bodyparts, and I am sure I would tire quickly going from squats, to a bench press, to a T-bar row, to a shoulder press, etc.  So I scrapped the idea and am sticking with what I am doing now.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like a great program, YM.  I'm curious as to the placement of the lower body work.  The first two days it is near the early middle, then you lead off with it the thrid day.  Any reason?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> did you actually start this yet, or is this your new "plan" of attack?
> 
> How did you respond to this the first time you did it? I think I have a serious mental block just doing only one set per exercise.  I thought about designing a 3 day full body routine, but then when I looked at it, I realized it was too much switching between bodyparts, and I am sure I would tire quickly going from squats, to a bench press, to a T-bar row, to a shoulder press, etc.  So I scrapped the idea and am sticking with what I am doing now.



I did not start it yet.   I did have a "serious mental block too"  but here is part of my journal from last time (below).   I'm going to try it for at least a couple weeks 

*12/2/04

HIT UPDATE

So I've been doing HIT for 4 weeks now. I've seen some pretty good gains as listed below. 

Prior to HIT...........................4 weeks later
Trap Bar Deadlift 405 x 3.................415 x 7
Incline HS Press 240 x 5.................260 x 8
Squats.............225 x 15.................225 x 21
SLDL................245 x 9..................255 x 10
Deep Squat Jump.25 jumps x 20 lbs....25 jumps x 35 lbs
CG Smith Press...205 x 8..................225 x 6
Upright Row.......115 x 10.................115 x 15
DB Front Raise....30 x 10...................30 x 15


I can't compare my Weighted Dips or Weighted Pullups since I was using much heavier weights before HIT. I'll find out the difference when I switch back to my old routine.

Things I've noticed:

Cons -

1) I don't like being in the gym for only 30 minutes.
2) My shoulders are starting to act up since I'm doing a press movement three times a week.
3) Didn't break much of sweat compared to past workout programs.

Pros - 

1) Great gains
2) Nice change of pace 
3) Great workout if you are pressed for time*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like a great program, YM.  I'm curious as to the placement of the lower body work.  The first two days it is near the early middle, then you lead off with it the thrid day.  Any reason?



Thanks...No reason - I just wanted to seperate my major compound exercises.    We'll see how it goes


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks...No reason - I just wanted to seperate my major compound exercises.    We'll see how it goes


 Good luck with it.  I like HIT a lot, for the record, mostly for the time savings and amount of intensity you can get into.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like a good plan of attack to me, looks similar to what I'm doing. Good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I did not start it yet. I did have a "serious mental block too" but here is part of my journal from last time (below). I'm going to try it for at least a couple weeks
> 
> *12/2/04*
> 
> ...


That is definitely some nice gains numbers wise.  How did you FEEL and LOOK overall though as compared to say the routine you are currently doing?  did you feel like you had more energy doing this HIT routine since it is so short, did you experience any of the dreaded "overtraining" symptoms?

And most importantly, how was your body looking doing this?  Were you pleased with your gains appearance wise on such a low low volume workout as opposed to doing more volume?  It's nice to be strong, but sometimes you wanna look the part too ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

Routine looks great, a fellow HITter huh? SWEET!!!
HUGE weekend in football my Friend, GO BLUE!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck with it.  I like HIT a lot, for the record, mostly for the time savings and amount of intensity you can get into.



I'll give it another shot for at least 4-5 weeks.   I had pretty good results last time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> That is definitely some nice gains numbers wise.  How did you FEEL and LOOK overall though as compared to say the routine you are currently doing?  did you feel like you had more energy doing this HIT routine since it is so short, did you experience any of the dreaded "overtraining" symptoms?
> 
> And most importantly, how was your body looking doing this?  Were you pleased with your gains appearance wise on such a low low volume workout as opposed to doing more volume?  It's nice to be strong, but sometimes you wanna look the part too ya know?



I felt GREAT doing it.  It took a little while to get used to the LOW volume but I'll probably pickup my cardio a bit since I haven't been able to do cardio/basketball/football in a long time.   I felt stronger because I was pushing heavier weights.   I know what you mean about looking good.    That is important to me too.   My body weight/size really did not change much.    I've been pretty consistant about weighing 185 - 195 for the past 10 years.   My waist has fluctuated between 33 1/2 - 35 1/2.    For me - it's all about my diet not my training program.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Routine looks great, a fellow HITter huh? SWEET!!!
> HUGE weekend in football my Friend, GO BLUE!!!



We'll see how HIT goes ........

Tomorrow is a big day for Big Blue!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

Goodluck w/ the new routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodluck w/ the new routine.


 
Thanks PM  

OK - so here's my first day of HIT.   It felt real good.    

*HIT Day #1 * 

5 minutes on the treadmill at 6.0 to warmup

*Machine Incline Press*
230 x 21 RP (13/4/4)

*Chinups*
18 RP (12/3/3)

*Sled Squats*
12 plates x 25
* These were hard...I was breathing like a madman when I was done   

*Standing BB Press* (Shoulder Width Grip)
115 x 13 RP (9/2/2)

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
67.5 x 12 

*Trunk Pulldowns* (abs)
67.5 x 30

*10 minutes of Plyos*
??? Side to side jumps
??? Over the Bench jumps
??? Jump rope

Total Workout Time: 35 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2005)

WoW  ! !  Hell of a start


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW  ! !  Hell of a start




  Thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 19, 2005)

Holy cow!!! Awesome numbers there, excellent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow!!! Awesome numbers there, excellent w/o my Friend!!!



   Hey AA....I like the HIT format so far   

Too bad my team lost today


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey AA....I like the HIT format so far
> 
> Too bad my team lost today


Looks good too my Friend!!! Sorry about Blue, I really thought they where gonna pull it out!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

sore yet?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sore yet?



A little......I plan on playing some basketball later today though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks good too my Friend!!! Sorry about Blue, I really thought they where gonna pull it out!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah...but I bet that will loosen you up...
Do anything exciting last night?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Good first HIT w/o!

 We were at a piano bar last night.  The pianist came out wearing an Ohio State jersey, and talked all night about it...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

did u sing?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did u sing?


 Yeah, but only from my table...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...but I bet that will loosen you up...
> Do anything exciting last night?



Went to the bar after the game with a couple buddies....I was only out until about 10:30 though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good first HIT w/o!
> 
> We were at a piano bar last night.  The pianist came out wearing an Ohio State jersey, and talked all night about it...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

tough luck on the game YM.  I feel your pain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> tough luck on the game YM.  I feel your pain.



 ............Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

11/20/05

20 minute jog tonight


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Awesome job on your 1st HIT w/o. Have fun with the cardio


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome job on your 1st HIT w/o. Have fun with the cardio



  I'm having a gooooood time  


11/21/05

20 minutes shooting to warmup
*
HIT Day #2*

*Smith CG Bench press* 
4 plates x 14 RP (9/3/2)

*Pullups * 
21 RP (14/4/3)

*SLDL* 
135 x 15
135 x 15
* I was supposed to do 245 but my lower back has been bothering me so I just did some maintenance.

*DB Row* 
130 x 14 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm

*Flat Fly*
65 x 12

*Side Raises/Front Raise* (superset)
25 x 15 RP

*Hanging knee raise (abs)*
20

*Straight Leg Calf Raise*
100 x 30

*Bosu Ball Squats * (flat side up)
50 

*5 minute Treadmill circuit*
1 minute on 4.0 - level
1 minute on 4.0 - 3.0 incline
1 minute on 4.0 - 6.0 incline
1 minute on 4.0 - 9.0 incline
1 minute on 4.0 - level

* This wasn't the planned circuit but it worked....Total workout time: 40 Minutes (not including the 20 minute warmup)


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey YM,

how are you judging if this wo is working for you ? Another way of asking would be .. what do you hope to acheive from your HIT ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey YM,
> 
> how are you judging if this wo is working for you ? Another way of asking would be .. what do you hope to acheive from your HIT ?



Stronger, leaner and meaner !
 

I want to get back into "playing shape" while gaining strength.   I also wanted to reduce the number of reps I was doing before.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother YM!!! Hope HIT treats you right my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother YM!!! Hope HIT treats you right my Friend!!!



Thanks AA - which book should I buy to learn more about it ?


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Stronger, leaner and meaner !
> 
> 
> I want to get back into "playing shape" while gaining strength.   I also wanted to reduce the number of reps I was doing before.



Sounds like good goals to me, with the #'s you been posten, you'll be their in no time.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

OooO.  More HIT.  I expect to see PRs floating about in this journal.  Rock on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2005)

i think my workout today has inspired a change in my routine, I am going to try my version of an HIT program...it seems like the thing to do, lol....check out my new routine in my journal and let me know what you think about it


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *DB Row*
> 130 x 14 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm



Why do you do this


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like good goals to me, with the #'s you been posten, you'll be their in no time.



 That's right   LOL




			
				CP said:
			
		

> OooO. More HIT. I expect to see PRs floating about in this journal. Rock on.



Hopefully next week I'll have some new PBs.



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> think my workout today has inspired a change in my routine, I am going to try my version of an HIT program...it seems like the thing to do, lol....check out my new routine in my journal and let me know what you think about it



I'll check it out 



			
				PM said:
			
		

> Why do you do this



 ....To bug you....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why do you do this


my guess....and purely speculation on my behalf of course....he is right handed..and uses it alot more often....in certain situations....unless of course..he introduces...'the stranger'..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

'mornin!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'mornin!


Funny!!

'evenin'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

:d


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks AA - which book should I buy to learn more about it ?


I'm partial to Mentzer in that he broke free from the fullbody only routines, but there are several good ones!!!
1. "The new High Intensity Training" by Ellington Darden
2."High Intensity Training The Mike Mentzer" way by............"The Man"!!!
3."The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" also by The Man (The current one I am reading)
4. "Heavy Duty 2" also by Mentzer (Brother Pylon is borrowing and reading this one now)
There are more, but those IMO, are the best ones


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm partial to Mentzer in that he broke free from the fullbody only routines, but there are several good ones!!!
> 1. "The new High Intensity Training" by Ellington Darden
> 2."High Intensity Training The Mike Mentzer" way by............"The Man"!!!
> 3."The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" also by The Man (The current one I am reading)
> ...



 Thanks.....I might pop by the bookstore over the weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

11/23/05

20 minutes shooting to warmup

*HIT Day #3*

*Sled Squats*
13 plates x 20
*I was supposed to do Leg Press but it bothered my lower back

*Dips* 
28 (19/5/4) RP 

*Nautalas Rows*
4 plates x 12
* Didn't like these

*1 arm t-bar row*
45 x 8 (each arm)
* Didn't like these either...I'll have to figure out a new back exercise.

*Upright Row * 
115 x 14

*Straight Bar Curl (superset)*
115 x 7 | dropset | 95 x 7 | Rest Pause 20 seconds | 95 x 6

*Seated Calf Raise*
35 x 20

*Decline Bench Leg Lifts*
25

*Swiss Ball Crunch with 20lbs*
25

*Treadmill circuit*
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 6.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 7.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0 
1 minute at 4.0


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2005)

Look like you burned a few calories, I guess you can have a little extra of the holiday foods tomorrow  


Have a great day


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Dips*
> 28 (19/5/4) RP



 What does (19/5/4) mean?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Look like you burned a few calories, I guess you can have a little extra of the holiday foods tomorrow
> 
> 
> Have a great day



Thx!!!  Same to you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What does (19/5/4) mean?



28 (19/5/4) RP 

This is a "rest-pause set" = RP

I did 19 reps then I rest for 20 seconds - did 5 more reps - rest for 20 seconds - then did 4 more reps


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!



You too buddy !


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 23, 2005)

HIT is the $HIT!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

HIT all the way mang!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> HIT is the $HIT!



  I thought I'd have some extra energy since I was dropping the number of sets...but I'm frickin' whipped when I get home!!  

 



			
				CP said:
			
		

> HIT all the way mang!



Yep - I like it so far  !!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice workload, YM.

 Why 1 arm t-bar?  I like the t-bar, but have never done 1 arm at a time...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice workload, YM.
> 
> Why 1 arm t-bar?  I like the t-bar, but have never done 1 arm at a time...



Just to try something new .............I didn't like it though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

11/25/05

20 minutes of shooting to warmup

*HIT Day #4*  

*Machine Incline Press*
230 x 22 RP (14/5/3)
* One more than last time

*Chinups*
21 RP (14/4/3)
* Three more than last time

*Squats*
225 x 10
225 x 10
* First time doing free weight squats 

*Standing BB Press* (Shoulder Width Grip)
115 x 13 RP (8/3/2)
* Same as last time

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
67.5 x 15
* Three more than last time

*Trunk Pulldowns (abs)*
82.5 x 30
* 15 pounds more than last time

*10 minutes of Plyos*

*Jump rope*
- One legged 
- Side to side one legged
- Side to side two legged
*Deep Squat Jumps*


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

looking good YM.  Lions were disappointing as ever.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah - the Lions suck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice YM, good to be back doing squats again!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

dam...bet u were whooped after that workout!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome back to the ranks of squatters...now you're a real live boy again!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice YM, good to be back doing squats again!



  They felt really good 




			
				Burner said:
			
		

> dam...bet u were whooped after that workout!



I've been whipped after every one of this HIT workouts.....  ...I'm feelin' it in my glutes today   



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the ranks of squatters...now you're a real live boy again!



I was surprised how strong I felt...I threw on 135 and it felt super light so I threw on a couple more plates.   I didn't want to over do it so I stopped at 10 reps.    I can't wait to start doing my sets of 20's...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> looking good YM. Lions were disappointing as ever.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

WO's are looking great YM, send me some of your MOJO,
so I can get freaky in the gym again -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WO's are looking great YM, send me some of your MOJO,
> so I can get freaky in the gym again -



Thanks MM -  I was hoping to start trying some new exercises next month.   Maybe you can give me some pointers.   Since I'm doing full body workouts now I can implement Cleans/Snatches/Push Presses/etc...  (I really just want to have the word "snatch" in my journal)  

I'm sure you'll heal up just fine....It's been a long road for me this time - Yesterday was 7 months since surgery.  I've made a ton of progress in the last four weeks.

Here's some MOJO for ya ....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

whoa...u did 3 plates for a set of ten...after a layoff???? full reps?
u da man!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome workout YM.  Good to see you're back to squatting again.  You'll regret that you started squatting again once you do your first RP sets with squats.  Haha.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> whoa...u did 3 plates for a set of ten...after a layoff???? full reps?
> u da man!



It was only 225 .... They were full reps though.    You must have mis-read it.       I wish I did 3 plates  




			
				CP said:
			
		

> Awesome workout YM. Good to see you're back to squatting again. You'll regret that you started squatting again once you do your first RP sets with squats. Haha.



   I know .... haha


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Me too! I can do the 3 plates, but not for more than 4 - 5 reps...and I like higher reps on legs....so will be sticking the 200"s for a while...
There was a guyin the gym the other day. He did nothing more than partials. Legs barely broke the 45 degree plane. he got to one 'set' of 315...made his grunts...then walked off...and left the bar loaded....ass-clown. I decided to be nice and unload them...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Me too! I can do the 3 plates, but not for more than 4 - 5 reps...and I like higher reps on legs....so will be sticking the 200"s for a while...
> There was a guyin the gym the other day. He did nothing more than partials. Legs barely broke the 45 degree plane. he got to one 'set' of 315...made his grunts...then walked off...and left the bar loaded....ass-clown. I decided to be nice and unload them...



   You are too nice.........Those guys make me laugh too


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

In the month and a half that I've been at my gym, I've never seen anyone do a free squat.  Maybe I'm not their when the serious lifters are.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> In the month and a half that I've been at my gym, I've never seen anyone do a free squat.  Maybe I'm not their when the serious lifters are.



REALLY ???       What gym do you belong to ?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> REALLY ???       What gym do you belong to ?


Gold's in Howell.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Gold's in Howell.



  Interesting ??

Hey - I was at Walldock's on Sunday getting my christmas tree.    Is that close to you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

I like to watch people to see what / how they do things in the gym. I've gotten some new ideas form good lifters and been amazed by some bad ones...
There was this kid in my old gym some time back. (high school) He as doing bench squats? (puts a bench under him, so he sits on it, then presses back up)
He had 135 loaded up and was going to town. He came down so hard on the bench, the bar bounced off his traps! My spine hurt just from watching it. Well, I must have had a good 'WTF' look on my face, as three guys came into my field of vision. They looked at me...as myfocus came upon them...they thought I was 'eyeballing' them...
I just pointed at the kid adn then they knew. Jaime, (we became friends after that) went over to see if he could correct the kid..but the little bugger said he was fine, knew what he was doing and to leave him alone.....
okie dokie! It's your call, tiger!
I saw that kid do many fuqqed up things....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Interesting ??
> 
> Hey - I was at Walldock's on Sunday getting my christmas tree.    Is that close to you?


I think people are just intimidated by them.  I was, and would never have tried them had I not been encouraged by knowledgeable folks on this site.  I'm sure people do them at my gym, just not that I've seen while I've been there.  They go to town on the two smith machines, though.  They do all sorts of things on those machines.  And yes, as Burner said above, it is fun to people watch at the gym.  I like the people that crank our 15 pullups real fast, but their head only goes about 4 inches below the bar.  That's my favorite.

I live northeast of Howell, so Walldocks is probably 10 or 12 miles.  If you find Ironwood Golf Course on a map, I live right near it.  We ended up getting our tree from Broadview, which is in Highland.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think people are just intimidated by them.  I was, and would never have tried them had I not been encouraged by knowledgeable folks on this site.  I'm sure people do them at my gym, just not that I've seen while I've been there.  They go to town on the two smith machines, though.  They do all sorts of things on those machines.  And yes, as Burner said above, it is fun to people watch at the gym.  I like the people that crank our 15 pullups real fast, but their head only goes about 4 inches below the bar.  That's my favorite.
> 
> I live northeast of Howell, so Walldocks is probably 10 or 12 miles.  If you find Ironwood Golf Course on a map, I live right near it.  We ended up getting our tree from Broadview, which is in Highland.






Along the lines of the pullups - I think it's comical to watch most people do dips.......They go down about three inch then back up ... that's 1 rep.... hahaha

You can definitely add a lot of weight if you doing smith machine squats but you don't get the benefit of "squating" which requires core, leg and back strength along with balance.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

plus the added benefit of using your natural motion, as opposed to being forced to using the bar's straight, predetermined path...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> In the month and a half that I've been at my gym, I've never seen anyone do a free squat. Maybe I'm not their when the serious lifters are.


I've got a better one for ya....i've belonged to 4 different gyms in the last 5 years of my training, and I have seen only ONE other person besides me doing deadlifts!!!  And I will admit, I didn't start doing them until last year, but at least I do them now.  Now that is crazy!  I see a "few" people squat, but NO ONE deadlifts, it's crazy....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

How goes it Brother YM? Hope you had a great turkey day my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> plus the added benefit of using your natural motion, as opposed to being forced to using the bar's straight, predetermined path...



True !!  



> I've got a better one for ya....i've belonged to 4 different gyms in the last 5 years of my training, and I have seen only ONE other person besides me doing deadlifts!!! And I will admit, I didn't start doing them until last year, but at least I do them now. Now that is crazy! I see a "few" people squat, but NO ONE deadlifts, it's crazy....



I know.....I see about 4 or 5 others that do deads at my gym (out of 10,000 members)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it Brother YM? Hope you had a great turkey day my Friend!!!



Things are good AA!   Thanks for askin'.    These HIT workouts are KILLER!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

11/28/05

Warmed up on the treadmill.   Jogged for 5 minutes at 6.0

*HIT Day #5*

*Smith CG Bench press * 
4 plates x 12 RP (8/2/2)
* 2 rep drop from last time (one week ago)   

*Pullups* 
17RP (12/3/2)
* 4 rep drop

*SLDL * 
225 x 10
* Big jump from (135) last week  

*DB Row * 
130 x 15 Right Arm | 9 Left Arm
* 1 rep increase

*Flat Fly*
65 x 13
* 1 rep increase

*Side Raises/Front Raise * (superset)
20 x 20
* Nice increase in reps

*Squat*
225 x 12
* 2 rep increase

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 25
* 5 lb increase

*Straight Leg Calf Raise*
100 x 35
* 5 rep increase

*Plyos*
*1 foot jump rope* (100 each leg)

*1 foot side to side jump rope* ( 50 each leg)

*Deep Squat Jumps*
25
20

*5 minutes of stretching*

*I've been exhausted when I get home from these HIT sessions lately


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow , that was a nice increase on the SLDL"s


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Jaime, (we became friends after that) went over to see if he could correct the kid..but the little bugger said he was fine, knew what he was doing and to leave him alone......



Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.





> Originally Posted by Burner02 - Jaime, (we became friends after that) went over to see if he could correct the kid..but the little bugger said he was fine, knew what he was doing and to leave him alone......



Where did Burner's quote come from ???


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome increases my Friend!!! HIT will definatly tire you out drastically!!! Your doin incredible IMO!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Where did Burner's quote come from ???



Post #2030


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.


that's the day I stopped offering any advice. I will only say anything if someone is doing something that will actually hurt themselves.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Where did Burner's quote come from ???


look! I'm being quoted! I am on my way!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look! I'm being quoted! I am on my way!



   You're almost famous - can I get your autograph ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's the day I stopped offering any advice. I will only say anything if someone is doing something that will actually hurt themselves.



That's my policy too 

I tell ya  - I laugh alot watch some fools at the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome increases my Friend!!! HIT will definatly tire you out drastically!!! Your doin incredible IMO!!!



Thanks AA.   I haven't progressed to doing the slow rep count yet.   I'm usually using a 1 negative and 1 second positive rep count.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Post #2030


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *I've been exhausted when I get home from these HIT sessions lately



Yeah man, HIT is no joke.  It's funny how people think they lift intense and train for a long time.  Yeah, okay, try training to total failure and using rest-pause sets on a set of squats.  We'll see how intense your training was before.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah man, HIT is no joke.  It's funny how people think they lift intense and train for a long time.  Yeah, okay, try training to total failure and using rest-pause sets on a set of squats.  We'll see how intense your training was before.



   That's right!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah man, HIT is no joke. It's funny how people think they lift intense and train for a long time. Yeah, okay, try training to total failure and using rest-pause sets on a set of squats. We'll see how intense your training was before.


 

 I got into an arguement with a trainer at my gym when I first started HIT.  He looked at my list and said there were way to many sets on it.  I said no, it's one set per to failure.  He just started at me and said "Why bother?"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're almost famous - can I get your autograph ??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I got into an arguement with a trainer at my gym when I first started HIT.  He looked at my list and said there were way to many sets on it.  I said no, it's one set per to failure.  He just started at me and said "Why bother?"


I saw a trainer at my old gym...she SUCKED! I actually felt bad for the client. She was that bad. She had the client do an exercise..not even pay attention to her...the client did the set...incorrectly...I was tempted to walk over and suggest she get someone else...right in front of the trainer....but I didn't...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/28/05
> 
> Warmed up on the treadmill. Jogged for 5 minutes at 6.0
> 
> ...


Why the squats so late in the workout? I wonder if you did them first if you would be doing 250-275 for maybe 10 reps??  

And how did you manage a DROP on your pullups? And here I am thinking you are the pullup king! Come on, don't let me down, you'd better get at least 21 RP next time around 

Other than that, great job, I don't know if I can handle all that in one session...I mean 8 sets total for just legs last night and I was about ready to drop dead, and here you are going from chest, to back, to legs, damn better you than me on these full body workouts!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I saw a trainer at my old gym...she SUCKED! I actually felt bad for the client. She was that bad. She had the client do an exercise..not even pay attention to her...the client did the set...incorrectly...I was tempted to walk over and suggest she get someone else...right in front of the trainer....but I didn't...


 Maybe you should have.  Keep the trainers honest.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

I should have...but maybe not have been well recieved....maybe should have gone to the management? I dunno. I figure most people....would be smart enough to realize that if the trainer is good or not.
Then again, friend of mine maybe not. Was talking with a woman in her 40's. She was with a trainer for 6 weeks. THe trainer put her on a solid plan. Gave her a detailed workout, with what exercisesto do, hat order to do them, etc. After 6 weeks, she was on her own....after doing the SAME workout...
She no longer knew what to do...blamed the PT...
what? (m response) she gave you everything, explained everything and u did the same workout consisstantly (more or less) for 6 weeks...and it's 'her' fault for you not paying attention and learning....
there was a point I was making? hmmm.....need cafeine....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I got into an arguement with a trainer at my gym when I first started HIT.  He looked at my list and said there were way to many sets on it.  I said no, it's one set per to failure.  He just started at me and said "Why bother?"



Ask him to give it a try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Why the squats so late in the workout? I wonder if you did them first if you would be doing 250-275 for maybe 10 reps??
> 
> And how did you manage a DROP on your pullups? And here I am thinking you are the pullup king! Come on, don't let me down, you'd better get at least 21 RP next time around
> 
> Other than that, great job, I don't know if I can handle all that in one session...I mean 8 sets total for just legs last night and I was about ready to drop dead, and here you are going from chest, to back, to legs, damn better you than me on these full body workouts!



I did squats late to change up the order of my exercises a bit....I'm going to focus on using 225 until I get back up to doing 25 reps again 

 I was pissed on getting only 17....I'll do 21 next time  

Thanks for the props.  I like the full body workouts...........I sweat my ass off everytime.    Throwing in the plyos and jump rope at the end just kicks it up a notch too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I should have...but maybe not have been well recieved....maybe should have gone to the management? I dunno. I figure most people....would be smart enough to realize that if the trainer is good or not.
> Then again, friend of mine maybe not. Was talking with a woman in her 40's. She was with a trainer for 6 weeks. THe trainer put her on a solid plan. Gave her a detailed workout, with what exercisesto do, hat order to do them, etc. After 6 weeks, she was on her own....after doing the SAME workout...
> She no longer knew what to do...blamed the PT...
> what? (m response) she gave you everything, explained everything and u did the same workout consisstantly (more or less) for 6 weeks...and it's 'her' fault for you not paying attention and learning....
> there was a point I was making? hmmm.....need cafeine....



Most people can't accept personal responsibility for the own actions


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I did squats late to change up the order of my exercises a bit....I'm going to focus on using 225 until I get back up to doing 25 reps again
> 
> I was pissed on getting only 17....I'll do 21 next time
> 
> Thanks for the props. I like the full body workouts...........I sweat my ass off everytime. Throwing in the plyos and jump rope at the end just kicks it up a notch too


OK, a set of 25 squats?? you're nuts


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Most people can't accept personal responsibility for the own actions


 I was gonna write a book! (it's in my journal) woulda been a short book on how to make the world a better place: Take resposibility for your actions.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> OK, a set of 25 squats?? you're nuts



  "High Rep Squats" is where its at!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I was gonna write a book! (it's in my journal) woulda been a short book on how to make the world a better place: Take resposibility for your actions.



It would be a short informative book that WOULD change the world if people listened


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

it's all in the marketing:
make two versions; mens and womens:
Mens: go into partnership w/ Play boy and use playboy Playmates for illustrations
Womens: use Play Girl for thiers...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> "High Rep Squats" is where its at!!


Maybe for the mentally deranged!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's all in the marketing:
> make two versions; mens and womens:
> Mens: go into partnership w/ Play boy and use playboy Playmates for illustrations
> Womens: use Play Girl for thiers...



Sex sells!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Maybe for the mentally deranged!



 .... I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> .... I don't know what you're talking about


===> YM after 1 month of 25 rep squats

 ===> YM after 2 months of 25 rep squats

 ===> YM after 3 months of 25 rep squats


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sex sells!!


u see my logic, sir!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ===> YM after 1 month of 25 rep squats
> 
> ===> YM after 2 months of 25 rep squats
> 
> ===> YM after 3 months of 25 rep squats




That's some funny shit!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u see my logic, sir!



It's an old theory but still Good logic!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stewart20*
> _===> YM after 1 month of 25 rep squats
> 
> ...


LOL  Got some killer wo's going on in here YM !!!  keep it going


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's an old theory but still Good logic!!


I say: why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  Got some killer wo's going on in here YM !!!  keep it going



  It looks like everyone around here is hitting the gym hard these days.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

ya know....I used to be bigger and leaner than Rissole? Now look at us....not gonna let anybody else pass me up!

 

so, let's all get `er done!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Damn, missed alot of banter in here this afternoon.  Oh well, someone has to work to raise the GDP of this fine country.  Anyway, YM, would I be better off doing one high rep set of squats instead of 3 sets of 8?  Or is this just a different protocol for what I'm trying to do?  I kind of like the idea of starting with a lower weight and perfect form, rather than trying to increase the weight all the time to reach near failure on the final set of 8.  Seems safer to do it your way.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ya know....I used to be bigger and leaner than Rissole? Now look at us....not gonna let anybody else pass me up!
> 
> 
> 
> so, let's all get `er done!



DO IT!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Damn, missed alot of banter in here this afternoon.  Oh well, someone has to work to raise the GDP of this fine country.  Anyway, YM, would I be better off doing one high rep set of squats instead of 3 sets of 8?  Or is this just a different protocol for what I'm trying to do?  I kind of like the idea of starting with a lower weight and perfect form, rather than trying to increase the weight all the time to reach near failure on the final set of 8.  Seems safer to do it your way.



   I'm multi-tasking today   

The best way to see what works better for you is to try both      The key to the 20 rep squat set is to use a weight than you normally would do for 10 reps but do 20.   I guarantee that if you truly use the same weight but perform 20 reps you will not find a harder exercise     You will be breathing like a SOB and your legs will feel like boulders.   (Don't that sound like fun)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

> I kind of like the idea of starting with a lower weight and perfect form, rather than trying to increase the weight all the time to reach near failure on the final set of 8. Seems safer to do it your way.



I like doing one hard set and trying to improve by at least one rep the next time I hit the gym.    So if you are doing 200 x 8, next time shoot for 200 x 9 and so on.....I used this method last year.   I started out doing 225 x 12 and ended up doing 225 x 26 before my knee started to bother me.       It's a good way to guage your progress and alter your goals as you go.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I like doing one hard set and trying to improve by at least one rep the next time I hit the gym.    So if you are doing 200 x 8, next time shoot for 200 x 9 and so on.....I used this method last year.   I started out doing 225 x 12 and ended up doing 225 x 26 before my knee started to bother me.       It's a good way to guage your progress and alter your goals as you go.


I'm going to switch to that method on my next leg day.  Won't be with 200 though  .  I think that way of judging progress would be a safer alternative to piling on more weight each time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm going to switch to that method on my next leg day.  Won't be with 200 though  .  I think that way of judging progress would be a safer alternative to piling on more weight each time.



   Let me know how you like it.   Look up "breathing squats" .... I think you'll like 'em.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

what he said: keep your body guessing! u do a set of________ with X weight.....youre body will be like: WTF?!?!?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said: keep your body guessing! u do a set of________ with X weight.....youre body will be like: WTF?!?!?


I'm new to this, my body is like WTF!?!?!?!? all the time    I used years of neglect, then sprung this whole workout and diet thing on it. It's still pretty suprised


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

The rate I'm going..I'll be donating my body to science fiction...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm new to this, my body is like WTF!?!?!?!? all the time    I used years of neglect, then sprung this whole workout and diet thing on it. It's still pretty suprised


 
 Why choose between 3 sets or 20 reps?  Do 3 sets OF 20 reps!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The best way to see what works better for you is to try both      The key to the 20 rep squat set is to use a weight than you normally would do for 10 reps but do 20.   I guarantee that if you truly use the same weight but perform 20 reps you will not find a harder exercise     You will be breathing like a SOB and your legs will feel like boulders.   (Don't that sound like fun)



I'm guessing when you squat for 10 reps your not going to failure are you. I just couldn't imagine myself doing 20reps with amount of weight I fail exactly with 10 reps. By the way, nice look'n w/o's.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I'm guessing when you squat for 10 reps your not going to failure are you. I just couldn't imagine myself doing 20reps with amount of weight I fail exactly with 10 reps. By the way, nice look'n w/o's.



Not lately.......closer to 15 reps would be failure but going to 20 or 25 is killer!!  

How's it going Blu??


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Breathing squats are KILLER!!! I agree though, you will NOT find a more taxing exercise to do, try it once and you'll hate it, stick with it and try it again, your hooked!!! Remember....................Go HARD, or Go home!!! Brother YM my Friend, hows it goin for ya!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Why choose between 3 sets or 20 reps?  Do 3 sets OF 20 reps!



3 sets of 20 is


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm new to this, my body is like WTF!?!?!?!? all the time    I used years of neglect, then sprung this whole workout and diet thing on it. It's still pretty suprised



...but I bet you feel a lot better!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How's it going Blu??



It's going pretty good, just getting ready for some college bball. Down south, college basketball is IT. That and trying to get my bball game back on before leagues start in jan.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

11/30/05

10 minutes shooting to warmup
10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0

*HIT Day #6*

*Sled Squats*
14 plates x 20
* 1 more plate than last time  (45lbs)

*Dips* 
26 (17/5/4) RP 
* 2 less than less time   

*Sumo Style Dead*
225 x 20 
* 

*Upright Row* 
115 x 15
* 1 more than last time

*Straight Bar Curl (superset)*
115 x 6 | dropset | 95 x 6 | Rest Pause 20 seconds | 95 x 3
* 1 less than last time
*
Straight leg Calf Raise*
120 x 30
* 20 more lbs than last time

*Decline Bench Leg Lifts*
20

*Hanging knee raise*
17

** Overall - this was a good session.   I was disappointed that my dips didn't go up but my legs are getting strong again


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

Lookin real good my Friend, jeesh, 26 reps on the Dips? I would Love to be able to do half of that!!! Keep it up and yes sir, your strength in your legs is awesome!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice wo YM   

How many wo's you doing in a week ? 2 or 3 ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin real good my Friend, jeesh, 26 reps on the Dips? I would Love to be able to do half of that!!! Keep it up and yes sir, your strength in your legs is awesome!!!



Your reps are much slower than mine....I'm using a 1/1 count  

Thanks though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM
> 
> How many wo's you doing in a week ? 2 or 3 ?



3 - usually Monday, Wednesday,  Friday or Saturday


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 11/30/05
> 
> 10 minutes shooting to warmup
> 10 minutes on the treadmill at 4.0
> ...


Good stuff dude 

I might have to live vicariously through you and everyone else for a while, I think my elbow is kind of out of commission for anything even remotely close to what I was doing--I think the BW+120 dips I did last week did me in, and I gave myself a week off, then yesterday, I stupidly did dips again, only with 90 lbs (only, hehe) and I think I finished it off....it feels like I cracked the bone or something? Is that possible?  Or does severe tendinitis feel like a fracture? 

Anyway, no more dips for me for a while  

How do you like doing the BW dips after you were doing BW+90 with your other workout? Do you find it easy as cake?  I know when my elbow was good, when I stripped the weight from my dips, I felt like a feather floating that's how easy it felt.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 30, 2005)

Another good w/o, I wouldn't worry to much about dips. The xtra 45lbs on squats probably took more out of you. Try doing dips 1st next time and see how many reps you get.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Good stuff dude
> 
> I might have to live vicariously through you and everyone else for a while, I think my elbow is kind of out of commission for anything even remotely close to what I was doing--I think the BW+120 dips I did last week did me in, and I gave myself a week off, then yesterday, I stupidly did dips again, only with 90 lbs (only, hehe) and I think I finished it off....it feels like I cracked the bone or something? Is that possible?  Or does severe tendinitis feel like a fracture?
> 
> ...



You'll have to talk to MonkeyMan about tendinitis.   He claims to have "full body" tendinitis     That sucks though about your elbow.    Take it EZ ( I know ... that's easier said than done )

I like doing BW +45 best but I just wanted to change things up for a few weeks.  Just BW definitely feels light


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Another good w/o, I wouldn't worry to much about dips. The xtra 45lbs on squats probably took more out of you. Try doing dips 1st next time and see how many reps you get.



Good thinkin' Blu     I'll try that next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2005)

12/2/05

20 minutes of shooting to warmup

*HIT Day #7 *  

*Machine Incline Press*
230 x 22 RP (13/5/4)
* Same as last time

*Chinups*
21 RP (14/4/3)
* Same as last time

*Squats*
225 x 15
* 5 more than last time

*Standing BB Press* (Shoulder Width Grip)
115 x 13 RP (8/3/2)
* Same as last time

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
67.5 x 14
* 1 less than last time

*Trunk Pulldowns* (abs)
87.5 x 30
* 5 pounds more than last time

*Plyos*
Deep Squat Jumps plus 10 lbs x 25
Side to Side one legged jumps x 40


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend!!! How do you like doing HIT again? Are you gonna stay on it for a while, or just something to kickstart yourself again?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy Frijoles !! 


Nice wo YM


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

your legs didn't buckle on the mil press after the squats?????


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice w/o, Y.  I can only imagine what the plyos must have felt like after that load.  How's you mobility now?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend!!! How do you like doing HIT again? Are you gonna stay on it for a while, or just something to kickstart yourself again?



Hey AA - I really like doing HIT.   It's very taxing.   I do need to pick up my cardio work though.   Tomorrow is my last day of class for about a month so I'll have an extra day to train.   I plan on doing this HIT program for 4-6 weeks.   I'm on week 3 right now.    

I'll be taking 2 classes next term to I may switch to a 2 day a week HIT approach with one or two days of sports (one football and one basketball).    We'll see how I progress.  I've made some gains already but my gains are starting to stall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy Frijoles !!
> 
> 
> Nice wo YM



What's up GW    Thanks....things are progressing so far.



			
				BM said:
			
		

> your legs didn't buckle on the mil press after the squats?????
> 12-02-2005 07:07 PM



They held up pretty good     It was nice to take the weekend off though 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, Y. I can only imagine what the plyos must have felt like after that load. How's you mobility now?



I'm getting more flexible everyday.   I'm ready to start playing (I hope   )


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey AA - I really like doing HIT.   It's very taxing.   I do need to pick up my cardio work though.   Tomorrow is my last day of class for about a month so I'll have an extra day to train.   I plan on doing this HIT program for 4-6 weeks.   I'm on week 3 right now.
> 
> I'll be taking 2 classes next term to I may switch to a 2 day a week HIT approach with one or two days of sports (one football and one basketball).    We'll see how I progress.  I've made some gains already but my gains are starting to stall.


I hear ya, it IS very taxing!!! Maybe switch up your routine, start with something different and maybe that'll help. Or split up your bodyparts. I can't keep up full Intensity on a full body routine, thats why I agree and admire Mike Mentzer!!! Your gains have been solid too, wish I can stall where your at!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Just getting caught up, YM.  That workout is something else.  I couldn't barely go up the steps right after that squat deal you put me on let alone consider plyos .


----------



## bludevil (Dec 6, 2005)

Another quality HIT w/o, I haven't done deep squats for plyo's. They sound pretty tough, might give them a try.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Squats are coming back fast.  Nice work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2005)

*AA - *Since I had a busy couple of days I'm only going to hit the gym twice this week.   The last time I took 4 days off in a row was in April.  My body feels rested.     I'm looking forward to training tonight.

*BM - *   I'm glad you liked the 20 rep squats  

*Blu -* I do the jump squats two ways -

1) Squat down ATG then explode up into a jump with my arms extended over my head trying to keep my palms over the top of the squat rack at the highest point of my jump  then come down immediated into your next rep going down ATG (and repeating the jump)

or

2) I hold a 10 lb weight at chest level with both hands - squat down ATG then explode up as high as I can (and repeat).  For me the first 15-18 are easy but my feet feel like 100 lbs by the time I get to rep 25  

*PM - * Thanks....I'm going for at least 225 x 16 today


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking good, YM.   Jump squats, huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Rest is always good!!! Hope all goes well my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2005)

12/7/05

*HIT Day #8*

* shoot baskets for about 15 minutes.

*Squats*
225 x 20 ***   ****

*Smith CG Bench press* 
4 plates x 14 RP (9/3/2)

*Pullups* 
19RP (14/3/2)

*SLDL *
225 x 12

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12

*Side Raises/Front Raise* (superset)
25 x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 25

*Straight Leg Calf Raise*
140 x 25

*Plyos*
*1 foot jump rope (100 each leg)*
*Jump Squats plus 15 lbs x 25*

*Treadmill Circuit*
2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 6.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
45 seconds at 10.0 * felt a "twinge" in my AT (STOPPED!!)  
1 minute at 4.0


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looking good, YM.   Jump squats, huh?



Yeah - give 'em a try   ... You'll like 'em



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Rest is always good!!! Hope all goes well my Friend!!!



All is good AA  !!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking good YM  

225 x 20


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 225 x 20 ***   ****


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks GW and TT !!  

I'm happy to get back into the swing of things


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

20 rep squats...well done!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2005)

225x50?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/7/05
> 
> *Squats*
> 225 x 20 ***  ****


 
feel a little light headed or wanna puke after this????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 20 rep squats...well done!



That was the goal     Thanks.

*PM *
225 x 30 maybe but not 50  

*Burner -*
I'm feelin' it today


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll be there w/ ya in a couple weeks..if I ever ge my ass back in the gym...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice job getting right back into form, YM.  I'll be trying that 20 rep thing again on Saturday.  I'm off to drive to Indiana now.  Trying to get ahead of the storm for a 9:30 appt. tomorrow morning.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/7/05
> 
> *HIT Day #8*
> 
> ...



Whole w/o looks awesome, definately progressing nicely. Hope nothing comes of the twinge


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll be there w/ ya in a couple weeks..if I ever ge my ass back in the gym...



Just get in there and DO IT!!  

*BM - *Cool!!  Have fun with 20 rep'er  

Drive safe...we are supposed to get 4 - 8 inches tonight   

*Blu -*
Yeah - I was going to hoop (full court) for the first time today but decided a nice long leisurely walk with the dog was probably the smarter thing to do.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome w/o, hats off to you on those squats, great job my Friend!!! How are they feelin today?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Heya YM.  Hope that AT twinge was nothing serious. How's it feel this morning?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just get in there and DO IT!!
> 
> *BM - *Cool!! Have fun with 20 rep'er
> 
> ...


 
this whole week was a bust...so, I am gonna have to do my whole push tonight and pull tomorrow...then legs Sunday...then be back ready monday fresh...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya YM.  Hope that AT twinge was nothing serious. How's it feel this morning?



No problems this morning. 

*B - *

That sounds like a fun weekend


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, hats off to you on those squats, great job my Friend!!! How are they feelin today?



I was a little tight but I jumped in the hot tub last night which always loosens me up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No problems this morning.
> 
> *B - *
> 
> That sounds like a fun weekend


 
Imagine THAT conversation:

non-lifter: What did u do this weekend?
me: Squat
non-lifter: You didn't do squat?
Me: no...I DID do squat.
non-lifter:  

ok...not very funny...but at least there was effort...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Imagine THAT conversation:
> 
> non-lifter: What did u do this weekend?
> me: Squat
> ...



Who's on first ???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

no...Who's on second. What's on first?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

12/09/05

*HIT Day #9*

5 minutes on the tread to warmup

*Dips* 
31 (22/5/4) RP 

*Sled Squats*
15 plates x 15
* I was shooting for 20 reps but my legs were still sore from Wednesday..

*Sumo Style Dead*
315 x 10

*Upright Row* 
115 x 14

*Straight Bar Curl *(dropset)
110 x 9 | 20 seconds rest | 80 x 10

*Straight leg Calf Raise*
140 x 28

*Plyos*
100 *single leg jump ropes* (each leg)
50 *Cross-over jumps* 
50 *Single leg side -to- side jumps* (each leg)

*Deep Squat Jumps plus 25lbs* x 25


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice job YM ,
thats a shipload of dips


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

That IS a ton of dips!  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend!!! You continue to amaze me with your strength!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

> Dips
> 31 (22/5/4) RP
> 
> Sled Squats
> ...


Wow, Are you still mad about that OSU game   

Maybe I'll come over to your gym over x-mas break and you can drive me towards some new goals


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

Football s almost over!?!?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job YM ,
> thats a shipload of dips



Dips are easy if you do them first 



> Pylon - That IS a ton of dips! Well done!


Thanks 



> Archangel -Awesome w/o my Friend!!! You continue to amaze me with your strength!!!


Look whos talkin' - MR 365 (x 18)    



> BM  -  Wow, Are you still mad about that OSU game
> 
> Maybe I'll come over to your gym over x-mas break and you can drive me towards some new goals



Let me know if you want to meet up....



> MM - Football s almost over!?!?



For me - football is just about to start


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

When does Michigan play and who? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

*"Football Head Kid"*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> When does Michigan play and who? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!



We play Nebraska in the Alamo Bowl at 8PM on 12/28

All is well here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *"Football Head Kid"*



Nice MM


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Uh oh, 20 rep squats.  That's when I call game over.  Haha.  Nice workouts sir.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks CPimp!


=======



*Here's my three week progress chart:*

*Exercise.....................Before...........After*

*Squat.........................225 x 12...........225 x 20
SLDL  ........................135 x 15...........225 x 12  * sore back when I started
Pullups.......................... 21 RP.............21 RP
Chinups .........................21 RP.............21 RP
DB Row  .....................130 x 14...........130 x 15
Sumo Deads.................225 x 20...........315 x 10
M. Incline Press............230 x 21 RP.......230 x 22 RP
Smith CG Press.............4 plates x 14 RP..4 plates x 14
Calf Raise....................100 x 30...........140 x 28
Deep Squat jumps..........10lb x 25...........25lbs x 25
Standing BB Press..........115 x 14 RP.......115 x 15 RP
Upright row...................115 x 13 RP.......115 x 14 RP
Curl.............................115 x 7.............110 x 9
Trunk Pulldowns............67.5 x 30............87.5 x 25
Side Raise...................25 x 15...............20 x 20*

I've stayed the same on a few exercises but I've increased on most.  I'm thinking about switching up some exercises....     I just wanted to *note* my progress so I can set up some new goals


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff YM.  Looking like you have made a full recovery.

Football sighhh


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/09/05
> 
> *HIT Day #9*
> *Dips*
> 31 (22/5/4) RP


 
u keep doing these things to me...make me wanna go do 22 dips in a row..
Not so sure I can do that just right now...but I wanna...


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

Another awesome w/o, from the looks of your progress chart, all things seem to going good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Good stuff YM.  Looking like you have made a full recovery.
> 
> Football sighhh




I should find out* "how good"* tonight or tomorrow.   I plan on running some full court ball.    



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> u keep doing these things to me...make me wanna go do 22 dips in a row..
> Not so sure I can do that just right now...but I wanna...



   The only way to tell is to try  




			
				Bludevil said:
			
		

> from the looks of your progress chart, all things seem to going good.



Yeah - things are going well.   I'm going to switch up a few exercises here and there.    I'm currently looking at my journal from a year ago to get some ideas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

I will on Thursday! I will grunt and grind my teeth and 'bicycle' my legs till I either make it or collapse...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks CPimp!
> 
> 
> =======
> ...


Great lookin progress my Friend!!! How do you want to switch it up? Let me know if I can be of any help!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I will on Thursday! I will grunt and grind my teeth and 'bicycle' my legs till I either make it or collapse...



You can do it  




			
				AA said:
			
		

> Great lookin progress my Friend!!! How do you want to switch it up? Let me know if I can be of any help!!!



Thanks....Today was a good start


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2005)

12/12/05

Alright - Today was a new begining.   I play my first game of full court basketball since May when I tore my AT.    I only got one game in but I felt pretty good.

*New Program Day1*

*Trap Bar Deadlift*
405 x 8

*HS Incline Press*
280 x 5 * I thought I would get at least 10 so I dropped the weight... 
190 x 13

*Weighted Chinups*
bw +45 x 9 |dropset| bw x 5

*Each leg Side/Front/Back Lunges*
5 x 5 x 5 holding 25lb weights in each hand * UP THE WEIGHT NEXT TIME

*Rope Overhead Tricep Press*
150 x 13

*DB Row*
140 x 11 Right Arm
140 x 9 Left Arm

*Side Raise*
20 x 20 

*Deep Jump Squats*
35lbs x 20


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking strong YM


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats on getting back to the court.  Nice progress on the lifts as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

excellent lifts my Friend!!! Best of luck with the BBall thing!!!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

Being away from the court for so long, how was your endurance. For me, their's a huge difference from running on the tready and playing a full court game. Anyway's congrats on being back


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice job, YM.  I've always heard that is a tough one to come back from.  Congratulations on pulling it off and maintaining a killer workout schedule around your therapy.  That takes a lot of discipline not to reinjure yourself in the process.  You are a model patient, Dr. YM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/12/05
> 
> Alright - Today was a new begining. I play my first game of full court basketball since May when I tore my AT. I only got one game in but I felt pretty good.
> 
> ...


 
*Vo, Take it Easy Dey-ah Killur!..*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/12/05
> *DB Row*
> 140 x 11 Right Arm
> 140 x 9 Left Arm


when u do these, are you on the bench or leaning over, hand supported on the weight rack? A lot of the times, that's howI do it...just grab the weight...get 'set' then do the reps. For some reason...when I am on the bench, I make sure I am set right: Back straight, head level or even up a little...but sometimes, lower back feels a 'twinge'..but don't have the problem when standing...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Being away from the court for so long, how was your endurance. For me, their's a huge difference from running on the tready and playing a full court game. Anyway's congrats on being back


I'd be dead in under 5 minutes....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> excellent lifts my Friend!!! Best of luck with the BBall thing!!!




  Thanks....I'm looking forward to playing again tomorrow.



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Looking strong YM



I appreciate it GW  



			
				MM said:
			
		

> Vo, Take it Easy Dey-ah Killur



    Riiiiiiiiiight MM  



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> when u do these, are you on the bench or leaning over, hand supported on the weight rack? A lot of the times, that's howI do it...just grab the weight...get 'set' then do the reps. For some reason...when I am on the bench, I make sure I am set right: Back straight, head level or even up a little...but sometimes, lower back feels a 'twinge'..but don't have the problem when standing...



I do them using a bench with my knee on it     I haven't had any back problems using that approach (knock on wood)



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Being away from the court for so long, how was your endurance. For me, their's a huge difference from running on the tready and playing a full court game. Anyway's congrats on being back



Since it was only one game.....endurance wasn't an issue.  I had some "screwball" loud mouth, looking down on the floor dribbling,  puck ass on my team..... 



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Nice job, YM. I've always heard that is a tough one to come back from. Congratulations on pulling it off and maintaining a killer workout schedule around your therapy. That takes a lot of discipline not to reinjure yourself in the process. You are a model patient, Dr. YM



 Thanks.   I don't wish this injury on anybody.....It definitely is a SLOOOOOW process.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Since it was only one game.....endurance wasn't an issue.  I had some "screwball" loud mouth, looking down on the floor dribbling,  puck ass on my team.....



Don't you hate guys who don't know their head from a hole in the ground about bball, but still find room to talk trash. On pickup games, we usually shoot free throws to see who's on teams, the 1st five that makes it are on a team and who ever is left is the 2nd team. If one of those trash talkers makes it, I always miss intentionally and play with the scrubs just to avoid the next MJ. Anyways, when playing with the scrubs, they always pass me the ball


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

yo! pass me the rock! I'm hot! I'm on fire! I'm takin this biatch uptown!
...not really contributing here...just thought I'd pass on some of the obky bb slang I know...  ...word


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Don't you hate guys who don't know their head from a hole in the ground about bball, but still find room to talk trash. On pickup games, we usually shoot free throws to see who's on teams, the 1st five that makes it are on a team and who ever is left is the 2nd team. If one of those trash talkers makes it, I always miss intentionally and play with the scrubs just to avoid the next MJ. Anyways, when playing with the scrubs, they always pass me the ball



In pick up ball -you need to have someone that knows how to run - the point.   Most guys don't hustle on D so you can get an easy 2 or 3 baskets if your point guard looks up court and throws the ball to a shooter like you (and me) ..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yo! pass me the rock! I'm hot! I'm on fire! I'm takin this biatch uptown!
> ...not really contributing here...just thought I'd pass on some of the obky bb slang I know...  ...word



All day baby .... aaaalllll day!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

Ball dont Lie! -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2005)

That one is said all the time


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Pick and roll, baby.  Modeled after the classic combo of Stockton/Malone is the most basic and yet the most undefendable play to run on scrubs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pick and roll, baby.  Modeled after the classic combo of Stockton/Malone is the most basic and yet the most undefendable play to run on scrubs.



No doubt   

========================

12/13/05

30 minute walk

12/14/05

45 minute walk

12/15/05
HIT DAY #2 for the week


----------



## bludevil (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pick and roll, baby.  Modeled after the classic combo of Stockton/Malone is the most basic and yet the most undefendable play to run on scrubs.



Absolutely agree, when ran correctly it's the most undefendable play on people who DO know how to play.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the multi-directional lunges.  What Arnold said.  Haha.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Whats up Brother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

*HIT DAY #2 for the week*

*Squats*
275 x 5 * I wanted at least 10 ... so I dropped the weight and did another set
225 x 15

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9 |dropset| bw X 5

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8 |dropset| bw X 4

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 9

*SLDL*
245 x 6

*Smith CG Bench*
4 plates x 10 (RP)

*Upright Row*
115 x 16

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 30

We got 6" of snow - I just got done shovelling my deck and driveway...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Absolutely agree, when ran correctly it's the most undefendable play on people who DO know how to play.



 
You're right blu...It's a great play.



			
				CP said:
			
		

> I like the multi-directional lunges. What Arnold said. Haha



They work great!!!  




			
				AA said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother YM!!!



Just digging myself out of this snow     I have three parties this weekend.   Friday, Saturday and Sunday    ... There goes the diet


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

We got hammered by mother nature again, YM.  I got a couple holiday festivities this weekend as well.
Impressive workout again.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice wo YM,

Cg bench looking good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> We got hammered by mother nature again, YM.  I got a couple holiday festivities this weekend as well.
> Impressive workout again.



 Thanks....

Eventhough we got a lot of snow the roads weren't too bad  

Travel safe this weekend


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM,
> 
> Cg bench looking good



   Thanks GW

Tomorrow is an OFF day


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks GW
> 
> Tomorrow is an OFF day




Off day?  What's that?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *HIT DAY #2 for the week*
> 
> *Squats*
> 275 x 5 * I wanted at least 10 ... so I dropped the weight and did another set
> ...


 
dammit!!!!  good going on the squats! I have not been able to hit the gym in nearly 2 friggin weeks...I'm never gonna catch up to ya....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Off day?  What's that?


----------



## bludevil (Dec 16, 2005)

another quality w/o and sounds like you got cardio in as well from shoveling snow. Have fun this weekend and take it easy at the parties


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We got 6" of snow - I just got done shovelling my deck and driveway...



That counts as cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dammit!!!!  good going on the squats! I have not been able to hit the gym in nearly 2 friggin weeks...I'm never gonna catch up to ya....



At least you could be doing some pushups/situps/pullups/squats at home.

There are no excuses for not working out....unless you are injured


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



   Yes sir!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice squats, hows the ankle feel?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> another quality w/o and sounds like you got cardio in as well from shoveling snow. Have fun this weekend and take it easy at the parties



Thanks blu.....I plan on hitting the gym on Saturday or Sunday with new routine...well I should say - a routine I used last year....I've done HIT for 4 weeks.   I have four weeks without school so I can afford to go to the gym much more.   I'll do this for four weeks then switch to a three day program.

*CHANGE IS GOOD* 

New program:

Upper Horizontal exercises
OFF/or Ball
Lower Quads dominated (Squat/Lunge)
OFF/ or Ball
Upper Vertical exercises
OFF/ or Ball
Deadlifts (Trap/SLDL/Sumo/Conventional)
OFF
Repeat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice squats, hows the ankle feel?



AT feels good.     It looks like my team is coming back together next month.  Our first game is 1/2/06


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

What position do you play.  Let me guess, wide out and d back.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o my Friend, and then shoveled snow? Your a freackin Beast for sure!!! The new routine looks VERY interesting, I'll definatly be interested to see how you progress with it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What position do you play.  Let me guess, wide out and d back.



Nope  

QB and MLB


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend, and then shoveled snow? Your a freackin Beast for sure!!! The new routine looks VERY interesting, I'll definatly be interested to see how you progress with it!!!



   I hope to get started tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2005)

12/18/05

*Upper Horizontal *

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 6
100 x 4

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 10

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +90 x 4 |dropset| bw x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 11
130 x 10 Right | 9 Left

*CG Press*
135 x 12
135 x 9

*Reverse Cable Fly*
35 x 11
35 x 8

*Jump Rope* 
..about 150 jumps


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

I am filled with shame after seeing your dip numbers...well done!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I am filled with shame after seeing your dip numbers...well done!



You shouldn't have shame....as long as your numbers keep improving


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sore today.   Switching from an HIT style workout with 1 or 2 sets per body part - to 6 sets made a big difference in my soreness....We'll see if the weights keep going up


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

u jumped 150 ropes? WOW! You're like Evil Kenevil!

(early monday morning humor)

Well, I actuall get to go to the gym this evening, so hopefully I can keep you from getting too far ahead of me now... 
I like the rows, brotha! Good job!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 19, 2005)

good look'n w/o, incline db presses are impressive.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u jumped 150 ropes? WOW! You're like Evil Kenevil!
> 
> (early monday morning humor)
> 
> ...



You better hit the weights tonight.... 



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> good look'n w/o, incline db presses are impressive.



Thanks Blu....I'm feelin' it today.   I think the T-bar rows and reverse flies worked well for my upper back


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

oh...it's ON!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...it's ON!



 

*12/19/06*

1 hour run/walk through the woods.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

...over the mountain and thru the woods? To grandmother's house you go?
(ok...reaching for that joke...)

...so..when u are all *ALONE *in the woods...do you ever feel like some..thing is watching you? Like...the Blair Witch?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...over the mountain and thru the woods? To grandmother's house you go?
> (ok...reaching for that joke...)
> 
> ...so..when u are all *ALONE *in the woods...do you ever feel like some..thing is watching you? Like...the Blair Witch?



  aaaaaa .......No.    .. I always have my Golden Retriever with me   ....  He's the only reason I go trompping through the woods in the middle of december


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> aaaaaa .......No.    .. I always have my Golden Retriever with me   ....  He's the only reason I go trompping through the woods in the middle of december


I saw some rich movie star chick on TV walking on the treadmill with her little lap dog.  I like your method better.  The first looked a little "wine and cheese" if you know what I mean.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I saw some rich movie star chick on TV walking on the treadmill with her little lap dog.  I like your method better.  The first looked a little "wine and cheese" if you know what I mean.



  I know what you mean......Walking/running through 6-8 inches of snow in the woods is a pretty good workout


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I know what you mean......Walking/running through 6-8 inches of snow in the woods is a pretty good workout


that's why they invented...the snowmobile....


But, hiking thru the woods w/ your dog sounds like a good time though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's why they invented...the snowmobile....
> 
> 
> But, hiking thru the woods w/ your dog sounds like a good time though!



He loves it !!  ...   It's better than being on a treadmill


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

I get bored...FAST on inside cardio...one of these closings...I am gonna get a mtn bike...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> He loves it !!  ...   It's better than being on a treadmill


My dog loves it too.  And she's a lot faster than me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> My dog loves it too.  And she's a lot faster than me.



Most dogs are pretty fast (compared to us).  What kind of dog do you have BM???


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a Lab.  Labs and Goldens are great dogs.  Mine is 9, yours?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I have a Lab.  Labs and Goldens are great dogs.  Mine is 9, yours?



He's 2.   He's big .... 96 lbs


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 19, 2005)

Whats up Brother YM!!! Ready for Christmas yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

My ex has an awesome German Sheppard. I kinda mis the ex...REALLY miss the dog..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey YM,
how much of an incline do you use on the Db press ?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

HUGE DB presses!  Nice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother YM!!! Ready for Christmas yet?



Hey AA - Christmas is half over ...  We celebrated with my wife entire family last Saturday and my entire family on Sunday.   This weekend we are heading to my dads house on the 24th then to her immediate family's house on the 25th.    Fortunately - I was done shopping weeks ago   



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> My ex has an awesome German Sheppard. I kinda mis the ex...REALLY miss the dog..



It's funny how you can miss the dog more than the ex....



			
				GW said:
			
		

> how much of an incline do you use on the Db press



I use between 15-30 degree incline.   If I go any higher than that I feel it more in my delts  



			
				Premier said:
			
		

> HUGE DB presses! Nice



I guess it wasn't too bad.....I'd like to get up to 120's.     I was doing 110's for 5 not too long ago.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> My ex has an awesome German Sheppard. I kinda mis the ex...REALLY miss the dog..



Yeah, you never forget a really good bitch.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

she loved me. The dog, that is...   the ex....questionable...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Fortunately - I was done shopping weeks ago



 It's people like you who give procrastinators like me a bad name.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she loved me. The dog, that is...   the ex....questionable...



I guess "ex" would be the operative term there, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

pretty much. I still feel for her...lots about her I want in a mate...but I think she has a couple 'wires crossed' upstairs....
The bad thing is...I 'can't have her...for what she did...but I really do not wana date anybody else...thinking...I'm gonna be single forever...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Not such a bad way to go through life.  Ask anyone who is married.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

getting too old for 'one night stands', brotha....don't really even pursue them...
I would like to have a family..and since I am still old fashioned in that aspect..that means a family...marriage. I just have to 'troll' the younger women...24 - 29 year olds...
know how hard it is to find a woman w/out kids around here??? I like kids, don't get me wrong..but I'd prefer to start a family..not marry into one...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> getting too old for 'one night stands', brotha....don't really even pursue them...
> I would like to have a family..and since I am still old fashioned in that aspect..that means a family...marriage. I just have to 'troll' the younger women...24 - 29 year olds...
> know how hard it is to find a woman w/out kids around here??? I like kids, don't get me wrong..but I'd prefer to start a family..not marry into one...



You see new women every weekend ... and you are sober when you see them....You should be able to find one or two out to the bunch


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

trust me...I do see...
(now I sound like mino...)

I think I am losing my touch though. twice now, in the past month...I've had two cute girls come up and talk w/ me....I didn't know what to do...lemme explain....I am used to having fat chicks or psychos come up to me, so I am used to the 'duck and evade' technique....the cute girls threw me off...

What I really hate tho is....I do meet a LOT of women....someone will come up to me and start talking w/ me and I have no idea who they are....I know we've met...by they way she is talking..but my mind...blank. nada...zilch...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, you can always just look really intent on the work while bouncing.  If you don't know what to say, just say "excuse me for a second" and glare really hard at no one in particular.  Once in a while stand up like you are about to take someone out, then sit back down and say "sorry.  Just trying to make sure everyone is ok."  Chicks'll melt for that.  

Billie, Dev, wanna back me up here?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

heh hee...like I don't already do that....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh hee...like I don't already do that....



OK, so what's the problem?  Just do that a couple of times, then say "Look, I think I may have to deal with something here, but I'd love to continue this conversation sometime soon.  Is there a good way to get in touch with you if I can't get back over here before you leave?"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

...I'm shy....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

The worst that could happen is that she says no.

No wait.  The worst that could happen is she kicks you in the groin and then says no.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

I do hope that u don't know this from personal experience....
ok..all kiddig aside...I could do well if I was actively pursuing any.
I talk w/ a lot of women...some..REALLY good looking....I'm not 'in a place' where I can really pursue them. I talk on the phone w/ 3 - 4 women during the week..and have a 'friend' come from Denver once in a while to hang out...
y'all have nothing to worry about me for....
I'm just notreally ready to get back with any particular girl...and do't really go for the one night stands...so I flirt, then go home alone...most of the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

by choice


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey YM,

HAve a Merry Christmas, and hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I do hope that u don't know this from personal experience....
> ok..all kiddig aside...I could do well if I was actively pursuing any.
> I talk w/ a lot of women...some..REALLY good looking....I'm not 'in a place' where I can really pursue them. I talk on the phone w/ 3 - 4 women during the week..and have a 'friend' come from Denver once in a while to hang out...
> y'all have nothing to worry about me for....
> I'm just notreally ready to get back with any particular girl...and do't really go for the one night stands...so I flirt, then go home alone...most of the time.



Then I suggest you quit your bellachin' and get back to work in the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

now...THAT'S advice I can use...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Brother Burner, it'll happen when it's meant to happen, not when you look for it, does that make sense? I'll be sending my best thoughts and prayers your way for you to be happy with whatever you choose, and do!!! Hope that doesn't sound retarded!!!

*Now, get back to the gym!!!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey YM,
> 
> HAve a Merry Christmas, and hope all is well with you and yours.




You too Iain!    Take care of the family


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

And to the rest of you ........ quit whoring up my journal with Burner's love life


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

12/20/05

2 hours of full court basketball      ... My AT felt fine....much better than my jump shot   ... but we won at least 9 games in a row.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Burner, it'll happen when it's meant to happen, not when you look for it, does that make sense? I'll be sending my best thoughts and prayers your way for you to be happy with whatever you choose, and do!!! Hope that doesn't sound retarded!!!
> 
> *Now, get back to the gym!!!*


Oh, I know....I'm not even actively searching right now...working on career...



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> And to the rest of you ........ quit whoring up my journal with Burner's *lack of* love life


amen!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> And to the rest of you ........ quit whoring up my journal with Burner's love life



Well, we sure can't fill it talking about his workouts...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, we sure can't fill it talking about his workouts...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, we sure can't fill it talking about his workouts...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

speaking of which...where's YOUR workout,  pal?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> speaking of which...where's YOUR workout,  pal?



2 hours of basketball IS A WORKOUT  

 

I wil be hitting the weights today though


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd diy after 10 mins of bb....


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/20/05
> 
> 2 hours of full court basketball      ... My AT felt fine....much better than my jump shot   ... but we won at least 9 games in a row.



Cool, finally got back to full court pick-up games. Glad to hear the AT felt fine. Are you a Michigan bball fan also? I try to keep up with Michigan bball since you have a Dukie coaching the team


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2005)

12/21/05

*Vertical Upper Body*

* I did not feel like going to the gym ..... but I went  

*Weighted Chins*
bw +55 x 8
bw +70 x 4 |dropset| bw x 8

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 10
60 x 8

*Seated DB Curls*
50 x 7
50 x 5

*Rope Overhead Press*
150 x 14
150 x 12

*Pullups*
* I tried the Plyo Pullups like in the video but I looked like a retard so...
bw x 10 (normal pullups)

*HS Shrug*
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15

*Side Raise *
20 x 20 

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 30


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Wish I could lift like that when I didn't feel like working out  

How retarded did you look on a scale of 1 to 10 ? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ...
> How retarded did you look on a scale of 1 to 10 ? LOL



Like a fish out of water .......


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Were you able to do any at all?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

Those plyos looked sick.  I can't even imagine trying them.

Overhead rope press...cable station, grabbing behind head and extending toward ceiling?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Damn, if you had trouble with the plyo chinups I'm scared.  You're a monster with your chinups man.  70 pounds for 4... Holy balls!  I always respect your workouts.  A true athlete to the core, and a damned strong one at that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Were you able to do any at all?



I was able to do four ...but I had to keep resetting my hands on the bar.   I'm sure I could work on them but the only benefit I see from doing them is "hand/arm speed".    I was not really gettnig a full muscle contraction.    Maybe I'll try them a couple more times just to see how well they work.     



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Those plyos looked sick. I can't even imagine trying them.
> 
> Overhead rope press...cable station, grabbing behind head and extending toward ceiling?



That's a pretty close description but I lean forward on a 45' angle and press the rope so it's in-line with my body.    Know what I mean ??



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Damn, if you had trouble with the plyo chinups I'm scared. .......



Thanks CP......I don't think it was a 'strength' issue but rather a 'practice' issue.    Give 'em a try ... I'm sure you'll get a couple.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Cool, finally got back to full court pick-up games. Glad to hear the AT felt fine. Are you a Michigan bball fan also? I try to keep up with Michigan bball since you have a Dukie coaching the team



Hey Blu.....I used to follow UM bball alot "back in the day" but I haven't followed it much lately.       It looks like they are playing well though.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a pretty close description but I lean forward on a 45' angle and press the rope so it's in-line with my body.    Know what I mean ??



gotcha, thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

way to go on the pull ups, brotha! My best was w/ BW +55...and that's when I got the tendonitis... 

(I used to thnk I was the 'shit' for doing that weight..till I saw what NT was doing....that sick MOFO!)



I wanna try those plyp pU's too...but I see it as too much 'torque' on the tendons..and don't wanna reinjure them....

...that video REALLY fires u up? how's this...I'm taking my two hours of extra time to day to leave here EARLY and go do my legs. Good? good! Then I will be back on track...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

How's it going YM?  Good to see you back on the court again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going YM?  Good to see you back on the court again.



All is good .... Today was an off day so I did a 30 minute walk with my dog   

Tomorrow is leg day  

It felt GREAT to be on the court


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2005)

hey there! Been a while eh?  I have been resting my injuries/pondering a new workout plan so I've been out of the loop for a while.. How have you been?  I read through the last page here, and it seems you stopped your HIT workouts?  Am I correct?  How did they wind up going anyway?  I have a lot of catching up to do I know....

anyway, it's good to be back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

12/23/05
*
LEG DAY*

RI's were 60-75 seconds

Warmed up Shooting ball for 20 minutes

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 8
365 x 2
315 x 6 (grip gave out)

*Squat*
225 x 20

*Calf Raise*
140 x 25
140 x 15

*Jump Rope *
200 jumps

*Deep Squat Jumps*
bw +25 x 25
bw +25 x 15

*Walking Lunges*
45 lb dumbells in each hand x 10/leg
45 lb dumbells in each hand x 10/leg

** Time to take the dog for a 30 minute walk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey there! Been a while eh?  I have been resting my injuries/pondering a new workout plan so I've been out of the loop for a while.. How have you been?  I read through the last page here, and it seems you stopped your HIT workouts?  Am I correct?  How did they wind up going anyway?  I have a lot of catching up to do I know....
> 
> anyway, it's good to be back



All is good here.   I did stop HIT since I had more time to devote to the gym between semesters of school.   I made some good progress but I noticed that HIT does not change the way I look as much as a 3-4 day/week routine.   I may go back to it in a few weeks once football starts (Jan 2nd).   One thing I figured out is that I need to incorporate 1 more set for tris and bis into the new HIT workout.

Welcome back


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12/23/05
> 
> *LEG DAY*
> 
> ...


bastard!  u are doing those 225*20...like a regular thing now....
(I only say that, as I am envious...)

What is a sumo Dead? I thought u would do those w/ DB's....do you stand perpindicular to the bar? (Straddle it) and lift?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bastard!  u are doing those 225*20...like a regular thing now....
> (I only say that, as I am envious...)
> 
> What is a sumo Dead? I thought u would do those w/ DB's....do you stand perpindicular to the bar? (Straddle it) and lift?



Thanks....Here's a pic of a sumo...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/schultz35.htm


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

Not only 225 x 20 but thats *AFTER* 20 mins Bball and Sumos with short RI's


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*
Great w/o too Brother YM!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks....Here's a pic of a sumo...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/schultz35.htm


Thanks! Good article! I dunno...I see myself dropping the plate on my toe...




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not only 225 x 20 but thats *AFTER* 20 mins Bball and Sumos with short RI's


yeah...I saw that too....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all you guys too!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a good Holiday, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have a good Holiday, YM!



Thanks BM...You too !    

===========

Holy crap my glutes are sore as mutha this morning....I think the deads/squat/lunge combo workout did me in  

It's time for the hot tub


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's time for the hot tub


 
 

See ya there!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> See ya there!



  You coming over  



Have a Merry Christmas MM


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, YM!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Happy holidays, YM!





			
				TT said:
			
		

> Happy holidays.




Happy Holiday guys....I just got done opening presents with my wife      I got some awesome Nike Ice Skates, some very nice dress pants, a few button up shirts, a blue cashmer sweater, some other shirts and an OLD SCHOOL Rap CD ...    ( how 'bout some Run DMC, EPMD, Dr Dre, NWA, Eazy-E, PE, Snoop, Fat Boys, and Ice T)   I'm importing the CD into  iTunes right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I just got done opening presents with my wife



Opening?     Wow, I just got finished wrapping.    You made a nice haul there, YM!


----------



## bludevil (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, sounds like ym was a good boy this year, he wrapped up from santa


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, sounds like ym was a good boy this year, he wrapped up from santa



That's right 

=================

12/26/05
*
FOOTBALL*

3 games 

The league director called me early Friday morning.   One of the teams dropped out of the tournament so he asked if I could field a team - we weren't planning on playing due to the holiday.   I was able to get 9 guys to play.   5 from the normal team (including me) and 4 others.   We went 2 -1  in the tournament which wasn't bad considering no practices, 4 new guys and all three of our blockers were not there.    

My AT felt pretty good.   I did not run 100% but I did go about 90%.   My arm felt pretty good too.   I threw a lot more than normal.    My hip flexors and groin are kinda tight this morning but nothing some Ibu and hot tubing won't fix  

I'm "back in the game"  

I plan on hitting an upper body workout today.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like all is well for you my Friend, congrats on the games, best wishes to you Brother YM!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

sounds like a good time, YM!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Happy Holiday guys....I just got done opening presents with my wife      I got some awesome Nike Ice Skates, some very nice dress pants, a few button up shirts, a blue cashmer sweater, some other shirts and an OLD SCHOOL Rap CD ...    ( how 'bout some Run DMC, EPMD, Dr Dre, NWA, Eazy-E, PE, Snoop, Fat Boys, and Ice T)   I'm importing the CD into  iTunes right now.


You should be lookin' sharp in '06.  Where do you skate?  I haven't put my old CCM's on in over 10 years!!!!  I should probably get the kid started young.  My wife's sister is big into the figure skating thing and coaches kids still.  She makes some nice cash doing it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like all is well for you my Friend, congrats on the games, best wishes to you Brother YM!!!



Thanks AA   



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> sounds like a good time, YM!



It was fun.  I tell ya....my groin, hip flexors and abs are hurtin' today.   I had a hard time lifting my leg to put my socks on this morning...  



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Where do you skate?



Hey BM - I usaully skate over on Middle Straights Lake in West Bloomfield.   I used to live there.   I play with my old neighbors.   It's "lake hockey" so no pads (except skin guards), no checking or lifting the puck.   It's usally 5 on 5.   It's a good time.   Most of the guys that play are average (at best).   One or two guys are pretty good.

You should get him skating!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It was fun. I tell ya....my groin, hip flexors and abs are hurtin' today. I had a hard time lifting my leg to put my socks on this morning...


sux getting old, eh?
Sounds like u had a great day!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It was fun.  I tell ya....my groin, hip flexors and abs are hurtin' today.   I had a hard time lifting my leg to put my socks on this morning...



Yeah, that's how you know you did it right!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sux getting old, eh?
> Sounds like u had a great day!



  It does suck getting old although at almost 35 - I still got moves     Actually I'm probably alot better now than I was when I was 18, since I'm 40lbs heavier, stronger and "wiser"   

The funny thing was -- I'm old enough to be the dad of two the guys we picked up to play with us last night (18,19 years old)



			
				pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's how you know you did it right!



   Playing football is definitely "a workout".   Weights and the treadmill cannot prepare you like playing.   They are two different animals.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

12/27/05

I was planning on going to the gym but I'm on-call.   I've been working since 8AM (from home).    I just left for 45 minutes to take the dog for a walk.   I'll probably just chill today and hit the gym tomorrow.

Being on-call BLOWS!!    Fortunately this week - I get "comp time" for working.   I know I have a long day of work tomorrow too.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

On call isn't too bad...as long as no one calls.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> On call isn't too bad...as long as no one calls.



You're a funny guy Pylon..... 

Considering it a holiday week for my company.....I'm getting called TOO MUCH


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> almost 35 - I still got moves








word!

yep...youth...is wasted om the young..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Hows things in here YM ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hows things in here YM ?



   I'm still sore as hell   

I planned on going to the gym early today but I've been working since 8AM.   
I may have a chance to get to the gym later today.   I have more work to do around 2 then some more work around 5'ish.    U/M plays at 8PM so ideally I could hit the gym at 6:30 and be home before kick-off


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Go Blue!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It does suck getting old although at almost 35 - I still got moves     Actually I'm probably alot better now than I was when I was 18, since I'm 40lbs heavier, stronger and "wiser"
> 
> The funny thing was -- I'm old enough to be the dad of two the guys we picked up to play with us last night (18,19 years old)
> 
> ...


I hear ya my Friend, I'll be 37 next May, and I feel like I still have moves, just don't have anywhere to show them!!! My oldest 2 boys always made fun of me, saying I was an "Old Man" Until I challenged them to a race, they smiled, laughed and called theier friends over, and I calmly and casually "Smoked" 'em, chalk one up for us old geezers huh?!!? 

Definatly a w/o in itself, much props to you my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Go Blue!!!



Someone was paid off.....Did you see all those #$%^&** calls


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya my Friend, I'll be 37 next May, and I feel like I still have moves, just don't have anywhere to show them!!! My oldest 2 boys always made fun of me, saying I was an "Old Man" Until I challenged them to a race, they smiled, laughed and called theier friends over, and I calmly and casually "Smoked" 'em, chalk one up for us old geezers huh?!!?
> 
> Definatly a w/o in itself, much props to you my Friend!!!



Way to go "old man".....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2005)

12/29/05

* 5 minutes on the treadmill to warmup.....My hip flexors and groin are still sore...... 

*Upper Horizontal *

*Incline DB Press*
105 x 4
105 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 15 Right |11 Left
130 x 11 Right | 8 Left

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9
bw +90 x 2 |dropset| bw x 8   

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 8

*Supinated Grip Machine Press*
4 plates x 14
4 plates x 9

*Reverse Cable Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 7


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice on the Inc. DB Press!
when u post different reps on the rows, is it your grip that is hindering your matching reps per side?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice w/o, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Nice on the Inc. DB Press!
> when u post different reps on the rows, is it your grip that is hindering your matching reps per side?



Nope....it's the lack of strength on my left side.... 



			
				pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, YM!



Thanks......It felt pretty good to get back at it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nope....it's the lack of strength on my left side....


maybe u should switch hands when u do....._that_...every once in a while....it's all about balance....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe u should switch hands when u do....._that_...every once in a while....it's all about balance....



I don't understand...... .......I'm only using one hand at a time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah...but...are you alternating?
tried...'the stranger'?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Someone was paid off.....Did you see all those #$%^&** calls


I agree, the officiating in that game was horrible!  They blew so many calls it was unbelievable.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I agree, the officiating in that game was horrible!  They blew so many calls it was unbelievable.


I couldn't agree more, that was the worst officiating game I think I have seen in a long time!!! How was that "NOT" pass interference, he grabbed him with both hands!!!  
On a better note, Awesome w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I agree, the officiating in that game was horrible!  They blew so many calls it was unbelievable.





			
				AA said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more, that was the worst officiating game I think I have seen in a long time!!! How was that "NOT" pass interference, he grabbed him with both hands!!!



Don't get me started.........................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2005)

12/30/05

*Full body type workout*

20 minutes shooting ball to warmup

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 10
375 x 1
315 x 5

*Hang Clean / Press*
* This was my first attempt at this exercise....It felt kinda awkward but tough !!
145 x 4
145 x 4
145 x 3
95 x 8

*Chins*
12
14 * I had about a 3-4 minutes rest - that why my second set had more reps

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 30
150 x 30


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

sweet chins, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

nice w/o, Ym.  I see the hand cleans are catching on with other people.  Oly lifts seem to be coming back into style.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sweet chins, brotha!



 

I was pretty happy with them considering the two exercises that I did before them were pretty tough.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> nice w/o, Ym. I see the hand cleans are catching on with other people. Oly lifts seem to be coming back into style.



Since I was trying to do a full body program they seems like they would do the trick


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome w/o BRother YM!!! I admire your strength my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Archie! I just realized u have a gallery....u have a beautiful family, sir.
Looks like u are gonna have to be beating the boys back with a stick in few years...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

As always, I like your workouts.  No bullshit, sticking to the basics, and a good mix of pure strength, endurance, explosiveness, and all that jazz.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Archie! I just realized u have a gallery....u have a beautiful family, sir.
> Looks like u are gonna have to be beating the boys back with a stick in few years...


Thank you my Friend, I appreciate the compliments!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Brother YM, Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a good year Mr. Moooba


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, YM.  Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you my Friend, I appreciate the compliments!!!


easy compliment, brotha....ya dun good!
Happy New Year to you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother YM!!! I admire your strength my Friend!!!



Hey AA - thanks.     Happy Holidays!!  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Have a great New Year's Eve, YM. Be safe!



You too Pylon.   Eat, drink and be merry!!



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> Have a good year Mr. Moooba



Welcome back   



			
				Pimp said:
			
		

> As always, I like your workouts. No bullshit, sticking to the basics, and a good mix of pure strength, endurance, explosiveness, and all that jazz.



Hey Pimp....I'll have look at your journal for some ideas    I like what you are doing too


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey YM 

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey YM
> 
> Happy New Years !!!



Back at cha GW!!    We are heading out in about an hour to a party


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

hmm...I"m headed out in about 40 mins...to go to the gym....
last one of the year!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Back at cha GW!! We are heading out in about an hour to a party


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Happy New Year, YM



  You too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2006)

1/1/06

The first workout of the year....It was a good one  

*FULL BODY*

*30 minutes of shooting ball
*
Squats*
225 x 20
* These were tough today....I was ready to stop around 10 but pushed my way to 20  

*Incline DB Press*
90 x 8 * I wanted 10..... 

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15

*Rope Overhead Tricep Press*
150 x 15

*Seated DB Curls*
45 x 11

*Lunge*
90 lbs x 10 each leg
90 lbs x 10 each leg

*Incline Fly *
55 x 17


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Years, Dr. Yellowmoomba!  Hey, February 1 I think I'll be done cutting and ready for a bulk.  Want to help me design a workout with your principles involved?  Your's looks like a modified P/RR/S deal.  Am I right?  Well, here's to a great '06 YM!  Maybe this year we can hook up for a Salmon fishing weekend and load our freezers with lots of great protein and omega 3's.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Happy New Years, Dr. Yellowmoomba!  Hey, February 1 I think I'll be done cutting and ready for a bulk.  Want to help me design a workout with your principles involved?  Your's looks like a modified P/RR/S deal.  Am I right?  Well, here's to a great '06 YM!  Maybe this year we can hook up for a Salmon fishing weekend and load our freezers with lots of great protein and omega 3's.



Hey BM...I'd be more than happy to help you set up a program.   I'm not doing P/RR/S but could help design something for you based on your goals.   I'm sure some others could provide some input too   06 will be a great year


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey BM...I'd be more than happy to help you set up a program.   I'm not doing P/RR/S but could help design something for you based on your goals.   I'm sure some others could provide some input too   06 will be a great year


That would be great!  Maybe the second or third week in January we can start hashing it out.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn you and your pressing movements.  You're making me look bad; can I pay you to take a dive next time?  Hehe.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey BM - I usaully skate over on Middle Straights Lake in West Bloomfield. I used to live there. I play with my old neighbors. It's "lake hockey" so no pads (except skin guards), no checking or lifting the puck. It's usally 5 on 5. It's a good time. Most of the guys that play are average (at best). One or two guys are pretty good.


 
NO CHECKING.... That ain't hockey. 

Call Detroit tell dem bullshit trade me right fucking now.

Hope you had a good New Year

Missed the Michigan game.  Caught a little of the first half, but had to leave.  Shitty that the Refs had such an impact.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

15 reps on pull-ups??? WAHOO! NICE!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice w/o for the New Year yellow , as others stated, pressing strength continues to impress.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 15 reps on pull-ups??? WAHOO! NICE!


He's always been stong on the pullups 
Hey YM


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Heya YM!  Happy New Year!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2006)

1/3/05

*UPPER BODY*

* 15 minutes shooting ball to warmup

*Weighted Chinups*
BW +80 x 4
BW +45 x 8

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 9
60 x 8

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 9 | dropset | BW x 5

*Upright Row*
115 x 12

*Tricep Lying Press*
bw x 15
bw x 15

*BB Curl*
100 x11

*Hanging Knee Raises*
20

*Treadmill*
5 minutes of random hills and speeds


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother YM!!! Your killing me with your #'s my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That would be great!  Maybe the second or third week in January we can start hashing it out.



Sounds good to me



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Damn you and your pressing movements. You're making me look bad; can I pay you to take a dive next time? Hehe.



  Sure  -- Thanks!!



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> NO CHECKING.... That ain't hockey



  It is for a me considering the talent (or lack of) on the ice.   



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> 15 reps on pull-ups??? WAHOO! NICE!



I'm trying      Are you going to catch me ??   ..  




			
				Bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice w/o for the New Year yellow , as others stated, pressing strength continues to impress.



I appreciate the compliment   




			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey YM



Good to see you back posting  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya YM! Happy New Year!



Happy NY!!   You made some good progress last year - Keep it up!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother YM!!! Your killing me with your #'s my Friend, keep it up!!!



Look whos talkin'  AA ....    I'm just trying to keep up with the "Jones" around here.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

*WOW *


> Weighted Chinups
> BW +80 x 4
> BW +45 x 8



*WOW*


> Weighted Dips
> BW +45 x 9 | dropset | BW x 5



*WOW*


> BB Curl
> 100 x11



Nice job YM !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/3/05
> *Weighted Chinups*
> BW +80 x 4
> BW +45 x 8


 


			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm trying  Are you going to catch me ?? ..


 
sure....   can I do...a 'cycle'?  
At me best, I could do 55 + BW....that was a while back....
But I will try...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

*GW -* 

*Burner - *    That's not allowed.   You are doing great without 'em.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never seen someone use 80 extra pounds to do pullups before.  That's some nice relative strength there.  I've gotta catch up to you on those.  Very nice.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've never seen someone use 80 extra pounds to do pullups before.  That's some nice relative strength there.  I've gotta catch up to you on those.  Very nice.



   Thanks.     I gone as high as 90 (for 3) but that was about a year ago.   I'm slowly working my way back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

*Update:*

I weighed in at 189 on Tuesday (1/3/06).  Waist was just under 35'.    

*Here are some lifting goals:*

1 - Waist under 34 (35 now)
2 - Trap Bar Deadlift 500 (455 now)
3 - Weighted Chins - BW +90 x 6  (BW +80 x 4 now)
4 - Squat 225 x 30 (225 x 20 now)
5 - Incline DB Press 110 x 5 (105 x 4 now)

Other non-lifting goals:
Win State of Michigan - 7 on 7 Football Championship (in May)
Continue with MBA (6 classess to go)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've never seen someone use 80 extra pounds to do pullups before. That's some nice relative strength there. I've gotta catch up to you on those. Very nice.


 
NT was up to 160 + BW I believe for a couple reps...   

You and me both, brotha! Can I get a Moo outa you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Good lookin goals there my Friend, I bet you nail 'em all too!!! Good luck on your MBA!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin goals there my Friend, I bet you nail 'em all too!!! Good luck on your MBA!!!



Thanks AA


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

1/4/05

*Lower Body*

Shot baskets for 15 minutes to warmup

*Sled Squat Machine*
12 plates x 15
14 plates x 12

*SLDL*
275 x 8
300 x 3

*Side Lunge*
Holding 45lb DB's x 10 each leg
Holding 45lb DB's x 10 each leg

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 35
150 x 30

*Deep Squat Jump*
Holding 25lbs x 25
Holding 25lbs x 15


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Great w/o, YM!  

Good goals, too.  How's the MBA coming?  I start my finance class Saturday.  (Just 6 months left!)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice wo YM,

heavy duty Squats and SLDL


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice goals there YM.  If you do chinups with that kind of weight strapped to you for reps, then I will build a temple to you.




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> NT was up to 160 + BW I believe for a couple reps...
> 
> You and me both, brotha! Can I get a Moo outa you?



Are you serious?  That is crazy relative strength.  M00T!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NT was up to 160 + BW I believe for a couple reps...



Hey YM ... whad up?  

I was able to do 135 (3 45lb plates) for a couple of reps


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

sorry, brotha...didn't mean to exaggerate ya...but still 135...WOW!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice w/o's YM. How's the classes coming. My wife is trying to talk me into going back to school to get my Masters but I'm hesitant to start back. What's your experience's been like


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Incredible #'s my Friend, your SLDL is amazing!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o, YM!
> 
> Good goals, too.  How's the MBA coming?  I start my finance class Saturday.  (Just 6 months left!)



I have 6 classes to go....I'm taking a Marketing class and a Operations class this semester.



			
				GW said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> heavy duty Squats and SLDL



I'm feelin' it today in my hams   



			
				Pimp said:
			
		

> Nice goals there YM. If you do chinups with that kind of weight strapped to you for reps, then I will build a temple to you.



Start buildin'    ..haha..  It's gonna happen!



			
				NT said:
			
		

> Hey YM ... whad up?



Whasup stranger?   How's the lifting going ??   What else are you doing ?




			
				Burner said:
			
		

> sorry, brotha...didn't mean to exaggerate ya...but still 135...WOW!



That damn NT.......He's strong  



			
				Bludevil said:
			
		

> How's the classes coming. My wife is trying to talk me into going back to school to get my Masters but I'm hesitant to start back. What's your experience's been like



It's a big "time" commitment.  The work is not too hard.   It's a lot of reading and papers.   My company is paying for it so it tough not to do it   

*AA* - I appreciate it      Man - am I sore today


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Whasup stranger?   How's the lifting going ??   What else are you doing ?



Lifting is starting out slowly after the strike we had here.

After buying a new Charger, I've been looking at ways to customize or somehow make it different.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

curb feelers, fuzzy dice....super charger...nitrous....pimp your ride, brotha!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's a big "time" commitment.  The work is not too hard.   It's a lot of reading and papers.   My company is paying for it so it tough not to do it



That's why I'm hesitant to begin. I have a 1 and 3 year old. I feel I would miss out on the early stages of their life if I went back to school. My wife states that it's better to go now than before school starts, which I can see her point. Work would pay if I went back also. The biggest factor to return for me is, I'm a huge Duke University fan and I would have a chance to enroll their to get my Masters.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2006)

1/7/06

*UPPER BODY *

* My hams are still pretty sore from the lunges and SLDL's the other day.    I wanted to do Trap Bar Deads today but they'll have to wait until Tuesday.   I have my first league (football) game on Monday.   Depending on the ice - I may play hockey tomorrow.

*Weighted Chinups*
BW + 90 x 3 (almost 4!!)
BW + 45 x 10

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 8
95 x 5

*DB Row*
140 x 14 Right | 11 Right

*Upright Row to a Shoulder Press*
115 x 13
115 x 9

*Seated DB curl*
45 x 11
45 x 9

*Rope Overhead Tricep Press*
150 x 15
150 x 11

*45 minute walk*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> That's why I'm hesitant to begin. I have a 1 and 3 year old. I feel I would miss out on the early stages of their life if I went back to school. My wife states that it's better to go now than before school starts, which I can see her point. Work would pay if I went back also. The biggest factor to return for me is, I'm a huge Duke University fan and I would have a chance to enroll their to get my Masters.



Blu...you could give it a shot      If it's not for you....just drop out     You already have your bachelors....a master's degree is just gravy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/7/06
> 
> *UPPER BODY *
> 
> ...


 
Lookin good, are these speedy footbal endurance WO's?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Lookin good, are these speedy footbal endurance WO's?



Not really....they are "normal" lifts.   I think I was there for about 45 minutes.   I usually rest 75-90 seconds between sets.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother YM!!! Excellent #'s in here!!! Best Wishes to you for Football my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice wo YM ,

The 90 x 3 on pullups is impressive but so is the 45 x 10 right afterwards  

Good luck with the feetsball season


----------



## bludevil (Jan 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Blu...you could give it a shot      If it's not for you....just drop out     You already have your bachelors....a master's degree is just gravy



You got a good point, but I know me, I hate quitting, so if I started, I'd see it through to the end. You made another good point, I have my bs degree, and getting a masters will really not help me climb the ladder at my current job, but it should help if I ever decide to leave. 

Good luck in football, but remember it bball season right now


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn, 140s on the rows, nice.  Is that the largest DBs you guys have?  We only have 120s here.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> That's why I'm hesitant to begin. I have a 1 and 3 year old. I feel I would miss out on the early stages of their life if I went back to school. My wife states that it's better to go now than before school starts, which I can see her point. Work would pay if I went back also. The biggest factor to return for me is, I'm a huge Duke University fan and I would have a chance to enroll their to get my Masters.



I started mine a year ago, when my boy was 2.  While it is a lot of work, it will be worth it long term, I think.  Just having an MBA will open a lot of doors.  If your company will pay for it, then not doing it will be leaving a lot of cash on the table.

It is tough, and time consuming, but I'm doing mine while also traveling a lot.  I think the key is finding a program that works for you.  Mine is 1 night per week for 15 months, which is ok for me.  You may miss a little time with the kids now, but you will appreciate the time with them even more, have a great excuse to take breaks to play with them, and be able to provide better for them long term.  At least, that's how I look at it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2006)

1/8/06 

*Played about 2 hours of lake hockey.  *


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

ho-lee-crap!
nice lifts! AND....u only rest up to 1.5 min. between sets?
I bow to your greatness, sir..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

1/9/06

*First league football game*

We rolled them 42 - 0 before the mercy rule took effect.  We tried out 6 new guys yesterday.   3 out of the 6 were pretty good.    The other 3 will take a little work.   Hopefully we'll have 12-13 guys on the roster.    I only played offense last night so I could watch the new guys play.     It wasn't much of a workout....but it was fun  

Unfortunately we had a 10PM game so I got to bed about 1:30 AM............ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    I'm bushed this morning.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/9/06
> 
> *First league football game*
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

sounds like a good time! Worth the lack of sleep...

I have been thinking...try out for the Broncos. Position? Waterboy! HA! But, almost as sily: Kicker. U have ONE job. KICK THE BALL. that's all you do for practice: KICK THE BALL...over and over...from all over the field.
Get paid well...(more than I am now) get to be on National TV...
Learn the basics...I wold even do yoga or something to stretch out the legs to make them limber to really nail that ball thru the uprights...
hmm...might have to learn how to do a 'walk-on' try out...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

1/10/06

Next week I start two classes (Tuesday and Thursday nights).  I'm setting up a new routine that I can do on Wed, Friday and Saturday or Sunday.   I'll probably play hockey on Saturday or Sunday too depending on the weather.   I also have football on Mondays.   It's going to be a busy 4 months   

Since I'm only lifting three times a week I switched my program around.   I wanted to do deads one day and squats on another day.   This appeared to be the best split for me.    I did a similiar program last Jan/Feb.    I'll do C/B on Wednesday,  Shoulders/Arms on Friday and Legs on the weekend.   I'll probably try this for a few weeks.

So -- Here goes......................


*Chest/Back*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +90 x 2 |dropset| bw x 10
bw +45 x 8

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 7

*Deadlift*
315 x 10
365 x 2

*Sumo Style Deadlift*
315 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 7

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x  8

*Flyes*
55 x 15
55 x 10

*ABS*

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
20

*Hanging Knee Raises*
20

*Trunk Pulldowns * new machine*
82.5 x 20


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck! Back AND Chest! WHEW!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good luck! Back AND Chest! WHEW!



Thanks....When's your tryout with the Broncos     ???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

I dunno...when ARE tryouts?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

think they put it ion the paper, under want ads?
Wanted: KICKER. Apply within...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Awesome w/o and Congrats on the first Football game, or should I say Massacre!!! Keep it up my Friend, you help me push myself!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> think they put it ion the paper, under want ads?
> Wanted: KICKER. Apply within...



   Maybe.........I would be a good gig


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o and Congrats on the first Football game, or should I say Massacre!!! Keep it up my Friend, you help me push myself!!!



The game wasn't much of a game ...  

Thanks for the encouragement AA       We are here to push each other.   Your lifts push me too


----------



## bludevil (Jan 10, 2006)

new w/o routine looks good and #'s, as always are superb. So do you guys play indoors. Just wondering cause if you play outside it has to be cold.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Maybe.........I would be a good gig


...help me pick up girls too...
"Hi. I'm Mike...I play for the Broncos"


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...help me pick up girls too...
> "Hi. I'm Mike...I play for the Broncos"



Thats high quality H2O !!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

...you can DO IT!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

_*But Foosball is for the Devil!!!*_


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

I think BluDevil plays basketball....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Way to go on the 42-0 win.  That is rape, plain and simple.  Did you at least give them some lube?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> new w/o routine looks good and #'s, as always are superb. So do you guys play indoors. Just wondering cause if you play outside it has to be cold.



We play in a dome on field turf.   The field is 35 yards wide x 80 long.   It's 7 on 7 where everyone is eligible.    



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Way to go on the 42-0 win. That is rape, plain and simple. Did you at least give them some lube?



Nope  

=============


I took yesterday as my off day...I went for a 30 minutes walk.    My back is still pretty tight from the deads on Tuesday.   It's a "good sore" though       I plan on going to the gym tonight then into the hot tub


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We play in a dome on field turf.   The field is 35 yards wide x 80 long.   It's 7 on 7 where everyone is eligible.




Sounds like that playing field is setup for high scores. How you like playing on field turf? Notice any difference or more injuries.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like that playing field is setup for high scores. How you like playing on field turf? Notice any difference or more injuries.



Field turf is great....I don't think it's caused any injuries that wouldn't happen on grass.   The average score is about 28 - ?? for most teams.    It's two running 20 minute halves so the games are quick - usually about 45 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's my new program......We'll see how it goes.  I start school again next week.  I'm focusing on the big Four....Deads, Presses, Chins, Squats.   


*Monday/ Football *


*Tuesday/ Class *


*Wednesday/ Dead lift (chest/back accessory)* 

Weighted Pull ups 2 x 6, 10 

Incline Dumbbell Press 2 x 6, 10 

Trap Bar Dead lift 2 x 6, 10 

Weighted Dips 2 x 6, 10 

Single DB Row 2 x 6, 10 

Flat Flyes 2 x 6, 10 

ABS - Swiss Ball Crunch with weights 


*
Thursday / Class* 


*Friday/ Chin ups (accessory shoulders/arms) *

Standing Military Press 2 x 6, 10 

Weighted Chin ups 2 x 3, 10 

Close Grip Press 2 x 6, 10 

Lateral Raises 2 x 10, 10 /superset/ Upright Row 2 x 10, 10 

Straight bar Curl 2 x 6, 10 

Overhead Rope Press 2 x 15, 15 

ABS - hanging knee raises 


*Saturday/ Squat (leg accessory) *

Squat 2 x 6, 20 

SLDL 2 x 6, 10 

Lunges 2 x 10, 10 

Calves 2 x 10, 25 

Plyo metrics 3 x 25 (deep squat jump, side to side, bench hop) 

ABS - Trunk Pull downs 


*Sunday/ REST or Hockey *


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

> Sunday/ REST or Hockey


 Do you want me there with a throw ring? 

Nice workouts and nice job on the gridiron.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

YM, you are definetly a man with a plan


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

BM said:
			
		

> Do you want me there with a throw ring?
> 
> Nice workouts and nice job on the gridiron.



Thanks.....

A throw ring.....What the hell is that???  




			
				GW said:
			
		

> YM, you are definetly a man with a plan



I'm all about "a plan"


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

It floats.  They use it on ships and boats.  You know, for when you fall through the ice.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

1/13/06

* The Trap Bar came in today     That means tomorrow I'll be doing some trap bar deads (my favorite exercise).   The gym in Novi had one but I've been going to the Commerce location.  

I went up 5 pounds on my chins today.   Next week 100 x 3  


*Weighted Chin ups*
BW +95 x 3
BW +50 x 9

*Standing Military Press *
70 x 4 * these were tough
60 x 10

*Smith Close Grip Press*
4 plates x 5
2 plates and 2 25's x 10

*Lateral Raises *
30 x 10

*Upright Row*
105 x 12

*Straight bar Curl *
110 x 8
110 x 6

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 14
150 x 11

*ABS - hanging knee raises *
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It floats.  They use it on ships and boats.  You know, for when you fall through the ice.



   Got it!!    LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Excelent w/o BRother YM!!! Can I PLEASE have some pulling strength???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excelent w/o BRother YM!!! Can I PLEASE have some pulling strength???



Sure .... if you trade for some of the "365 x 20 squat strength"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excelent w/o BRother YM!!! Can I PLEASE have some pulling strength???



I'm sure there's more than enough for both of us, Arch.  BW+100 pullups


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

WHOOOOOWEEEEE !!!  
Mister YM , you be one stroooooooong  sum bitch  

Looking forward to seeing the 100 lb chins


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

I like how you emphasive the vertical plane of motion a lot.  Everyone is so damned preoccupied with their numbers on the horizontal plane, but for no damned good reason.

By the way, I love standing overhead presses be it with DBs or a BB.  Your core goes into overdrive on those.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

1/14/06

*LEGS*

* warmed up shooting ball for 15 minutes

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 7
425 x 3
455 x 1

*Squat*
225 x 3
275 x 3
300 x 2

*Squat (sitting in the hole for 2 seconds)*
225 x 7 * my form started to slip so I stopped here. 

*Lunges (holding a barbell across my traps)*
80 x 10 steps (each leg)
80 x 10 steps (each leg)

*Calves*
140 x 25
140 x 20

*SLDL*
225 x 13

*Deep Squat Jumps holding 25lbs*
25
18

_** 5 minutes of stretching.*_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like how you emphasive the vertical plane of motion a lot.  Everyone is so damned preoccupied with their numbers on the horizontal plane, but for no damned good reason.
> 
> By the way, I love standing overhead presses be it with DBs or a BB.  Your core goes into overdrive on those.



Yeah - your core is definitely hit hard doing "standing" presses.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend!!! You have a deal on the strength swapping!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's more than enough for both of us, Arch.  BW+100 pullups


  You got it Brother Triple!!! I would be delerious with insanity if I had that strengh!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

please explain 'trap bar'
thank and have a nice day...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2006)

Trap Bar


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice workout, YM.

So, do you lift that trap bar with palms facing and a real wide grip?  Like your lifting a big case of something?  Don't the bars get in the way of your legs?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout, YM.
> 
> So, do you lift that trap bar with palms facing and a real wide grip?  Like your lifting a big case of something?  Don't the bars get in the way of your legs?



Yes - my palms are facing in but they are not "real wide" ...   I'd say about 30 inches apart......If I have shoulder width stance...my hands are about 4 inches from my legs (give or take an inch).

Actually my trap bar looks like this...


----|___|----


.. so it's open in the front.

It takes some of the pressure off your low back and puts in more on your legs.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool bar, I was always worried about fitting my lard butt in the middle of one of those other kind of bars, afraid of smashing my shins during the lift!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice wo YM 


> Squat (sitting in the hole for 2 seconds)
> 225 x 7 * my form started to slip so I stopped here.


 OUCH !!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM
> OUCH !!!!!!



Tell me about it     I'm feelin' it today


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Man I don't think we have a trap bar.  I would definitely love to hit up some deadlifts with that thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yes - my palms are facing in but they are not "real wide" ... I'd say about 30 inches apart......If I have shoulder width stance...my hands are about 4 inches from my legs (give or take an inch).
> 
> Actually my trap bar looks like this...
> 
> ...


just wanted to make sure. Had on @ the worlds gym I used to lift at. Loved it...NEVER got my shins scraped...

heh...someone once told me it was a female BB. (so they could still get full ROM and the bar not being limited to being stopped short by their boobs..)

- true story


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Man I don't think we have a trap bar.  I would definitely love to hit up some deadlifts with that thing.


 
Most gyms don't have it..... 




			
				Burner said:
			
		

> heh...someone once told me it was a female BB. (so they could still get full ROM and the bar not being limited to being stopped short by their boobs..)



Quit making things up ......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Most gyms don't have it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
saying that I bench 405 for 20 reps, unnassissted, non-juiced...THAT'S made up....
the above story...actually happened...


----------



## bludevil (Jan 16, 2006)

where did you get the idea to sit in the hole for 2 sec's. That's just inviting pain, good job


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> where did you get the idea to sit in the hole for 2 sec's. That's just inviting pain, good job



It worked.....LOL......I'm still sore  

I think I read it somewhere in another journal to sit in the hole -- then  explode up    I wanted to try something new.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Just droppin in my Friend, hows it goin???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yes - my palms are facing in but they are not "real wide" ...   I'd say about 30 inches apart......If I have shoulder width stance...my hands are about 4 inches from my legs (give or take an inch).
> 
> Actually my trap bar looks like this...
> 
> ...



There's one like that at the gym where I train.  The problem with it is that the handles are very fat, and it's difficult to hold it with a lot of weight on it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It worked.....LOL......I'm still sore
> 
> I think I read it somewhere in another journal to sit in the hole -- then  explode up    I wanted to try something new.



Good for developing strength without relying on the stretch shortening cycle.  It is definitely a Hell of a lot harder than it sounds.  You don't realize how much the stretch reflex helps until you weaken it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just droppin in my Friend, hows it goin???



OK here.....I had a game last night.   We played pretty bad....but pulled out a W - 21-18.

Tonight is school and Wednesday is back to the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good for developing strength without relying on the stretch shortening cycle.  It is definitely a Hell of a lot harder than it sounds.  You don't realize how much the stretch reflex helps until you weaken it!



You're right CP....now I realize it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

1/18/06

*FULL BODY "STRENGTH" DAY*

* Warmed up shooting for 15 minutes

*Weighted Chin ups*
BW +100 x 3 *  
BW +55 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +100 x 3 *  
bw +100 x 3 |dropset| bw  x 11

*Trap Bar Deads*
465 x 0 * I tried 10 more lbs than last time....
405 x 3
405 x 3

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 7
60 x 5

*BB Curl *
110 x 8 
110 x 6

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press *
150 x 12
150 x 9

*Hanging Knee Raises*
20


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

now THAT was a great workout!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/18/06
> 
> *FULL BODY "STRENGTH" DAY*
> 
> ...



 ... whos' the sandbagger here    I'd be lucky to get that now.     I will attempt these Friday and see where I'm at.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

AWESOME w/o Brother YM, My Goodness, 100 pounds....................I could just go and cry now!!! Incredible my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

*The big  "100" 's !!!! *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now THAT was a great workout!



  I was happy about the chins and dips but not the TB deads.... 



			
				NT said:
			
		

> ... whos' the sandbagger here  I'd be lucky to get that now.  I will attempt these Friday and see where I'm at.


I'm sure you'll be rollin'....You'll keep me motivated



			
				AA said:
			
		

> AWESOME w/o Brother YM


Thanks AA  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> The big "100" 's !!!!


I appreciate it


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Very impressive on the weighted dips and chins.  I will now peel the skin off my earlobes and soak them in sour kerosene...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very impressive on the weighted dips and chins.  I will now peel the skin off my earlobes and soak them in sour kerosene...



   What does that mean ?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, that's impressive, YM.  Where do you hook all the weights on. (just for reference, you know, not like its a pressing issue for me )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, that's impressive, YM.  Where do you hook all the weights on. (just for reference, you know, not like its a pressing issue for me )



I bought one of these: 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/dipbelt.htm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, that's impressive, YM.  Where do you hook all the weights on. (just for reference, you know, not like its a pressing issue for me )



I bought one of these: 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/dipbelt.htm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2006)

1/20/06

This week it's yet a different workout.....

_Wednesday - Full Body Strength (reps 3-5)
Friday - Upper Body (hyp - reps between 8 - 20)
Saturday - Lower Body (hyp- reps between 8 - 20)_

*Friday's Workout*
*
Wide Grip Pull ups*
15

*Supinated Grip Pull ups*
11

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
90 x 8
80 x 8 * I dropped the weight so I could get at least 10 but....I failed at 8

*Single DB Row*
130 x 12 R | 12 L
130 x 11 R | 9 L
*
Incline Flyes *
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Reverse Cable Fly*
25 x 20

*Cable Lateral Raises* 
25 x 15

*Bosu Ball Close Grip Pushup *
20


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting routine, great w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *
> Wide Grip Pull ups*
> 15
> 
> ...



And where are the weighted pull ups?  Are you giving us mere mortals a chance to catch up?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking superb as always, YM Any plans for lake hockey this weekend?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

A full body, then a back to back split?  Interesting indeed.  What inspired that setup?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Interesting routine, great w/o my Friend!!!



Just something to change things up  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> And where are the weighted pull ups? Are you giving us mere mortals a chance to catch up?



I'm going for bw +105 x 3 on Chins next week  



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Looking superb as always, YM Any plans for lake hockey this weekend?



Funny you should mention that .... I just bought some new skates tonight.   I'm retiring my 10 year old Bauers.   I might play on Sunday if the ice is OK.



> A full body, then a back to back split? Interesting indeed. What inspired that setup?



I'm still trying to figure a way to:

1) Do Deads and Squats in the same week but on different days
2) Do Heavy Chins/Dips
3) Still build muscle

....while playing football on Mondays, and attending school on Tuesday and Thursday nights.

Got any good ideas for a program?   I can go on Wed, Friday, Sat. and Sunday.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1) Do Deads and Squats in the same week but on different days



Make one of the leg workouts on Wednesday and one on Saturday.  That should leave you enough time to recover for football Monday nights.  You may also consider doing a heavy workout on Wednesday and a lighter workout on Saturday or Sunday.




> 2) Do Heavy Chins/Dips



You don't seem to be having trouble with that!




> 3) Still build muscle



Periodize your routine so that you unload more frequently in season, or perhaps only perform maintenance level strength training during the season and focus more on developing speed, power, agility, etc.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Make one of the leg workouts on Wednesday and one on Saturday.  That should leave you enough time to recover for football Monday nights.  You may also consider doing a heavy workout on Wednesday and a lighter workout on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback....I'm trying to hit my body parts twice a week but still be fresh from Monday Night Football.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2006)

1/21/06

*Warmed up shooting ball for 15 minutes

*LEG DAY*
*
Squat*
225 x 10
275 x 7
315 x 2

*Box Squat *
225 x 10

*"Sit in the hole for 2 seconds" Squat*
225 x 7 * Man these are tough.....

*SLDL*
275 x 7

*Straight Leg Calf Raise*
140 x 25
140 x 20
140 x 18

*Bench Step ups supersetted with a backward lunge*
Holding 25lb dumbells x 10 each leg
Holding 25lb dumbells x 10 each leg

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
77.5 x 30
87.5 x 20
*
CARDIO*

*Treadmill circuit - 10 minutes TOTAL*

1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 6.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 12.0 * This is a balls to the wall sprint.
2 minutes at 4.0
*(2 minutes was lost somewhere between changing the settings)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure a way to:
> 
> 1) Do Deads and Squats in the same week but on different days
> 2) Do Heavy Chins/Dips
> ...



That's a tough one, YM.  Each body part twice a week, and three of the four days are in a row.

I'd say some kind of full-body on Wednesday, with some kind of a split on the other 3 days.  I'm just not sure what kind of split.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's a tough one, YM.  Each body part twice a week, and three of the four days are in a row.
> 
> I'd say some kind of full-body on Wednesday, with some kind of a split on the other 3 days.  I'm just not sure what kind of split.



I know...THAT'S my problem....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice wo YM !



> Bench Step ups supersetted with a backward lunge



Nice planning


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

whew! Just got caught up...sweet workouts! I'll be back on track Monday morning....so..better start getting ready to look over your shoulder to see me comin' brotha...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's a tough one, YM.  Each body part twice a week, and three of the four days are in a row.
> 
> I'd say some kind of full-body on Wednesday, with some kind of a split on the other 3 days.  I'm just not sure what kind of split.


How about push, pull, legs?  Just a thought from the totally inexperienced.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Excellent w/o my Friend!!! Wow, not sure how to split that up!!! Let me think on that one!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> whew! Just got caught up...sweet workouts! I'll be back on track Monday morning....so..better start getting ready to look over your shoulder to see me comin' brotha...



I'm looking.....

BTW - What's going on with your Broncos???   It's 24 - 3 right now  .. 




			
				BM said:
			
		

> How about push, pull, legs? Just a thought from the totally inexperienced.



I thought about a PULL (including deads) / PUSH / LEGS Split.....



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o my Friend!!! Wow, not sure how to split that up!!! Let me think on that one!!!



Let me know what you come up with ....   Thanks.



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Nice planning



Any ideas regarding my new split ?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm looking.....
> 
> BTW - What's going on with your Broncos??? It's 24 - 3 right now ..


Ahem...that would be 27 - 17, sir...late game rally. Giving the Steelers that false sense of hope.....that's my theory.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ahem...that would be 27 - 17, sir...late game rally. Giving the Steelers that false sense of hope.....that's my theory.....




34 - 17   

Go Steelers!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 34 - 17
> 
> Go Steelers!!


ok...just found out....we didn't make it....but...the other 1/2 of family is from Pittsburg....so guess there is still some room to celebrate....sort of...not really....

still think I wanna practice kicking and see if I can do a walk-on tryout...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2006)

1/23/06

*Football Game*

31 - 0

* We were missing 4 players but it really didn't matter tonight.   The next three games should be pretty good.   

=========


I'm still trying to figure out a new split ..... Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

y'all put in the 3rd stringers to let the other team try and at least get on the board????


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats on the Football game my Friend, hmmmmmmmmmmmm the best I can come up with is doing your 3 Big Movements (Squats/Bench/Deads) on different days, and throwing auxilliary work in with them!!! Course you could do an Upper/Lower split, and alternate each w/o 3 days a week!!! Sorry I can't be much help!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> y'all put in the 3rd stringers to let the other team try and at least get on the board????



NOPE  



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Football game my Friend, hmmmmmmmmmmmm the best I can come up with is doing your 3 Big Movements (Squats/Bench/Deads) on different days, and throwing auxilliary work in with them!!! Course you could do an Upper/Lower split, and alternate each w/o 3 days a week!!! Sorry I can't be much help!!!



I'm thinking about the 3 big movements as well.... 

Thanks for your feedback AA!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey YM, What about this: Legs, Push, Plyo-Explosive Training, Pull.  That would accomplish hitting the bodyparts and then some and maybe help with your athletic endeavors.  Just a thought.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey YM, What about this: Legs, Push, Plyo-Explosive Training, Pull.  That would accomplish hitting the bodyparts and then some and maybe help with your athletic endeavors.  Just a thought.



Gooooooooooooood thinking BM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2006)

1/25/06

*Upper Body*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +105 x 2 (almost 3 - I was about 1 inch away from a complete rep)
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 10

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 8

*Deadlift*
315 x 7 (hands slipped)
365 x 1
225 x 15 (hands slipped)

*Incline HS Press*
270 x 9
320 x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 13 R | 10 L

*Tricep Overhead Press*
72.5 x 11


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> (hands slipped)


 
Using matched grip?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 1/25/06
> 
> *Upper Body*
> 
> ...




Damn YM !!!!!!!!    I surrender !   You win !  105 for chins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Using matched grip?



Alternate grip  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Damn YM !!!!!!!! I surrender ! You win ! 105 for chins



I'm trying to keep up with NT


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Incredible, how do you continue to keep pulling so much??? I SOOOOO envy you my Friend, keep it up, doin awesome!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

BW+105?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> BW+105?


That's pretty amazing.  Instead of the weights you could just have a hot chick jump on your back now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's pretty amazing.  Instead of the weights you could just have a hot chick jump on your back now.



Then he'd be wanting to do something besides pullups.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible, how do you continue to keep pulling so much??? I SOOOOO envy you my Friend, keep it up, doin awesome!!!



I was pretty happy about it     Thanks.




			
				BM said:
			
		

> That's pretty amazing. Instead of the weights you could just have a hot chick jump on your back now.



  I don't think my wife would be cool with that  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Then he'd be wanting to do something besides pullups.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's pretty amazing. Instead of the weights you could just have a hot chick jump on your back now.


bunk that...have her jump on front...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

You're married?  How old are you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're married?  How old are you?



I'll be 35 on Sunday


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'll be 35 on Sunday



I dunno why I thought you were much younger.  I guess I make a lot of assumptions about people's ages on here for no good reason.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2006)

1/27/06

*Upper Body (higher reps) *
* Todays workout was more like a circuit workout...1 to 2 sets with higher reps and low RI's.  It was a change of pace from Wednesday "strength type" workout.   Today's workout was focused on "arms and shoulders".  Tomorrow is Lower body day.

*Towel Pullups* 
5 reps
* These are done by grabbing onto towels that hang down from the bar.  They were hard (on my grip).....I didn't really feel it in my back.  I don't think I'll do these again...I think they work better when you use one towel on one hand and a regular bar grip on the other.

*Mixed Grip Pullups *
13
11
* One hand is facing away and one hand is toward you.   I just did these for a change of pace.

*Standing Barbell Press*
95 x 13
95 x 11

*Close Grip Press*
135 x 12

*Side Raises*
20 x 10

*Straight Bar Curl*
80 x 15

*Bosu Ball Pushups*
25

*Reverse Pec Dec*
115 x 15

*Preacher DB Curl*
40 x 8 R | 7 L

*Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 13


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2006)

1/28/06

*LEGS*
* I switched things up again today.   I did a bunch of circuits.

*Warmup*
5 minutes on treadmill

*Squats*
225 x 10

*Squat | Jump Rope Circuit (no rest b/w squats and jumps) *

315 x 3 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 5

225 x 5 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 5 | 100 Jump Ropes

135 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 135 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes

*I was sweating like a MOFO!!

*SLDL | Jump Rope Circuit*

135 x 15 | 100 Jump Ropes 

225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes 

*Split Squat  | Jump Rope Circuit *

Holding 25 lb Dumbells x 10 each leg | 100 Jump Ropes 

*Single Leg Lunge Machine*
180 x 10 
180 x 10 

*5 minutes of stretching*

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
82.5 x 30 
82.5 x 30 

*OVERALL - *Adding the jump ropes REALLY got my heart rate up.   My shirt was drenched by the end of the workout.   I think I'm going to start my workouts doing ABS/Jump Rope Circuits for awhile.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Truck Pulldowns*
> 82.5 x 30
> 82.5 x 30



First it's 100+ lb over body weight pull-ups, now you're pulling trucks!  

I think I started sweating just reading about the jump rope cardio!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> First it's 100+ lb over body weight pull-ups, now you're pulling trucks!
> 
> I think I started sweating just reading about the jump rope cardio!



I wish I was "pulling trucks" ....haha....I edited it ....."truNk pulldowns"

 

The truck pulling starts next week


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2006)

Last 2 w/o's look great my Friend!!! Happy Early Birthday Brother YM!!!
When you did the Pullups with a varied grip like that, did they help your strength or hinder it???
Also you Squats and Jumping rope makes me want to hurl just reading it!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Last 2 w/o's look great my Friend!!! Happy Early Birthday Brother YM!!!
> When you did the Pullups with a varied grip like that, did they help your strength or hinder it???
> Also you Squats and Jumping rope makes me want to hurl just reading it!!! Way to go!!!




Thanks AA  

Changing up the grip just worked the muscles a little differently.    There was more pressure one side of my back than the other.    I just like to switch things up once in a while


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

YM,
Your wo's haven't killed you yet so they must be making you stronger


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM,
> Your wo's haven't killed you yet so they must be making you stronger





I think I'm more tired from doing homework for the last four hours than I am from working out................maybe it's the combination of both.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

I was out in your part of the world today, YM.  Took Nathan to a model train display in Commerce.  Had I realized it was your b-day tomorrow I could have brought a cake!  Have a great one tomorrow, Yellowmoomba!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Those complexes are tough!  That's how I do my cardio.  Interesting workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday 

 my Friend!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2006)

Happy B-day OLD man


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

*Time for birthday cardio*


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



I second that !


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I second that !


Motion passed.  Happy Birthday, YM!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to 35dom sir.  Hehe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the bday wishes ....I'm running a little behind today.    I went to the Pistons/Lakers game last night.   The Pistons are 37 - 5


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you had a Great one!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2006)

1/25/06
*
Full Body*

I added 100 jump ropes in between each exercise.  It really increased my heart rate       I was happy to get bw +110 x 2 on my chins.  



*Weighted Chins*
bw +110 x 2  
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 11

_*100 Jump Ropes*_

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 4
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 9
_
*100 Jump Ropes*_

*Trap Bar Deadlift*
315 x 20  
315 x 15

[by now I'm breathing like the fat guys on the treadmill.....no jump ropes here]

*Incline HS Press* (new machine - this one is a lot harder than the normal one I use)
200 x 6
200 x 5

_
*100 Jump Ropes*_

*T-Bar Row*
115 x 11

_
*100 Jump Ropes*_

*Incline Fly *
65 x 12

_
*100 Jump Ropes*_

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
77.5 x 30
77.5 x 30


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

INCREDIBLE!!! You have officially crossed the line of Psycho and Lunatic my Friend, Very Inspiring w/o Brother YM!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> INCREDIBLE!!! You have officially crossed the line of Psycho and Lunatic my Friend, Very Inspiring w/o Brother YM!!!



Afraid I have to agree with Angel on this one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> INCREDIBLE!!! You have officially crossed the line of Psycho and Lunatic my Friend, Very Inspiring w/o Brother YM!!!





			
				GW said:
			
		

> Afraid I have to agree with Angel on this one



  Thanks guys....It was a tough workout...I'm bushed and ready for the hot tub.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I added 100 jump ropes in between each exercise.  It really increased my heart rate



Showoff.  

 I never could get the hang of those.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Showoff.
> 
> I never could get the hang of those.



C'mon - Jumping rope isn't that hard to do......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

U had a b-day? I missed it? Happy Belated B-Day, brotha!

The week after I got out of the military and had gotten home, I went to a kickboxing class with a friend of mine. Lucky me....it was 'conditioning' night...read: jump rope.
for nearly 45 minutes non-stop...with an occasional 3 min break....
I was even in good condition then....will say that I just came from sea level and now at 7k feet up....but I wanted to die...till I saw girls hanging...had to do the 'gut check'...and kept going. The next three days....misery...could barely walk.....was beautiful...in a masochist kind of way?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> U had a b-day? I missed it? Happy Belated B-Day, brotha!
> 
> The week after I got out of the military and had gotten home, I went to a kickboxing class with a friend of mine. Lucky me....it was 'conditioning' night...read: jump rope.
> for nearly 45 minutes non-stop...with an occasional 3 min break....
> I was even in good condition then....will say that I just came from sea level and now at 7k feet up....but I wanted to die...till I saw girls hanging...had to do the 'gut check'...and kept going. The next three days....misery...could barely walk.....was beautiful...in a masochist kind of way?



Thanks Burner!

Did you jump rope today ??



I just got home from class....Tuesday and Thursday's are my 15 hour days


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

I jumped through a few proverbial hoops....does that count?

I had those...I'm all happy w/ my 8 hour days...today's was closer to 12 with having to come to the realty center for night floor duty.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2006)

2/3/06

*Upper Body (higher reps) *

* I warmed up shooting for about 15 minutes.   I was on fire.....It's funny how when you take a week or two off from shooting - the day you come back - you make everything.   I think I hit about 15 (college range) three pointers in a row.....so I stepped back to the pro line.  I was probably about 70% from there.  

Anyhow....I implemented "jump ropes" again between sets.    I would do my set then 100 jump ropes then rest for 60 - 75 seconds then do my next exercise then 100 jump ropes then rest for 60 - 75 seconds .. and so on.  Man - my heart rate was UP THERE....... 


*Pullups *
15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Standing Barbell Press*
95 x 13

*100 Jump Ropes*

*DB Rows*
130 x 14 R | 11 L

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Close Grip Press*
135 x 15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Side Raises*
20 x 20

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Straight Bar Curl*
80 x 13

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Deep Bench Pushups*
25

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 12


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

I could just puke reading your w/o's!!! Incredible yet again my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know who the most insane person is on IM ... You , Angel, Big Daddy Trip or CowPimp .  All 4 of you have some really intense wo's


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Dude, that's insane.  I wanna try it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, that's insane.  I wanna try it!



  That's the attitude!  We're all here to egg each other on.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2006)

2/4/06

*LEG DAY*

*Warmed up shoot ball for 15 minutes

*Squats*
225 x 22
* these really got me going  

*SLDL*
275 x 9

*Walking Lunge*
100 x 20 steps
100 x 20 steps

*Calf Raise*
140 x 25
140 x 20

*Jump Squats holding 25 lbs*
25 jumps
*
ABS*
5 minutes of various ab exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I could just puke reading your w/o's!!! Incredible yet again my Friend!!!



   Thanks AA  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> I don't know who the most insane person is on IM ... You , Angel, Big Daddy Trip or CowPimp . All 4 of you have some really intense wo's



  I think a lot of us are a little insane  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, that's insane. I wanna try it!



Do it Pylon!!  It's fun 




			
				TT said:
			
		

> That's the attitude! We're all here to egg each other on.




Thats right


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/4/06
> 
> *LEG DAY*
> 
> ...


22 Reps, KILLER my Friend!!! Look at those SLDL's too, Holy cow, Great job!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't ruin all this hard work down in Dirty Detroit -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 22 Reps, KILLER my Friend!!! Look at those SLDL's too, Holy cow, Great job!!!








			
				MM said:
			
		

> Don't ruin all this hard work down in Dirty Detroit -



   Detroit Rock City TONIGHT!!!!  My ride should be here in about 5 minutes for the Kid Rock Concert.

I'm sure I'll look like this later:    ...  hahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

YM,
Good thing you didn't do jump rope inbetween sets of this wo or I was gonna call BellView and give them your address  

Nice wo


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Detroit Rock City TONIGHT!!!!  My ride should be here in about 5 minutes for the Kid Rock Concert.
> 
> I'm sure I'll look like this later:    ...  hahaha



Kid Rock ! 

Whenever anyone says his name I think of the movie Joe Dirt. Then for some reason I think of Brittany Daniel 






I like thinking about Brittany Daniel   And she has a twin sister. lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Getting caught up, YM.  Looks like you've been "skipping" around town to the big events!  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Kid Rock !
> 
> Whenever anyone says his name I think of the movie Joe Dirt. Then for some reason I think of Brittany Daniel
> 
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

How was the Concert my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2006)

AWESOME....Hank Williams Jr and Bob Seger both did a song with Kid.    Detroit was hopping...I never saw downtown so packed.   I got to bed about 5AM............It's time for a nap


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think a lot of us are a little insane


well...not me...at least not yet...but I am hoping for it...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



If nothing else, I'm betting this is the moment David Spade found religion....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 
I think I'm in love....

Which one???

I don't think it really matters....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2006)

2/6/06

*Football Game *

We were missing four guys last night...one injured, one working, and two hung over (I think) from the superbowl festivities on Sunday night.....Oh well - we pulled out a 31 - 18 victory.   We have three more nights of football until the end of the season.

Tonight I have my Operations Mgt Class then back to the gym on Wednesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

way to go! ever thought about going out for the whatever the football minor leagues are? Maybe even go to the show... (Got that from Bull Duhram)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> way to go! ever thought about going out for the whatever the football minor leagues are? Maybe even go to the show... (Got that from Bull Duhram)



Nope....one of the guys on my team plays on a minor league team - but he's only 22.  I told myself I'd hang up the cleats when I turned around 35.   I'm sure I'll continue to play pick up basketball and lift weights but I think my football career is coming to an end.    

It looks like me and THE BUS will be retiring this year.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

putting yourself out to pasture, eh?
Ya old fart.....
wait....I'm...35...and u can run circles around me....ah well...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Great game my Friend, what, your retiring??? What kinda talk is that???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> putting yourself out to pasture, eh?
> Ya old fart.....
> wait....I'm...35...and u can run circles around me....ah well...



I still "got game".  I threw for three TD's and ran for one last night.  



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Great game my Friend, what, your retiring??? What kinda talk is that???



It's more about the time commitment rather than the abuse to my body.   It's a minimum of 3 hours to play one hour of football.   Since I'm the coach I have to deal with the organization of the players and collecting $$.    It's become more of a headache than a "fun time".     I have to balance family, work, the gym and school.   So.....football has to go 

Plus I'll adding a new member to the family in July.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Plus I'll adding a new member to the family in July.



Congrats on the ball game , extra super congrats on the upcoming addition. Guess you do still have game


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats on the ball game , extra super congrats on the upcoming addition. Guess you do still have game



  Thanks GW


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I still "got game". I threw for three TD's and ran for one last night.


sweet!  ok..screw that Hassleback guy then....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It looks like me and THE BUS will be retiring this year.



Maybe you'll go out on top like the Bus did.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Plus I'll adding a new member to the family in July.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Maybe you'll go out on top like the Bus did.



I plan on it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Plus I'll adding a new member to the family in July.


  AWESOME my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

2/8/06

*CHEST/BACK*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +115 x 1  *  
bw +115 x 1 
bw +90 x 3 
bw +45 x 11

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 14 Right | 12 Left
130 x 12 Right | 11 Left

*Supinated Grip Machine Incline Press*
230 x 10
230 x 6

*Pullups*
12
8

*Incline Fly* 
65 x 12

*Bosu Ball Pushups*
25 | _30 second rest _| 12 | _one minute rest _|15 | _30 second rest _| 8

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
82.5 x 25
82.5 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Good GOD man!!! Thats Incredible!!! Fantastic w/o


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

115 !!!!!!!!!
Amazing !!!And the rest of the wo isn't shabby either. One strong dad-to- be


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good GOD man!!! Thats Incredible!!! Fantastic w/o





			
				GW said:
			
		

> 115 !!!!!!!!!
> Amazing !!!And the rest of the wo isn't shabby either. One strong dad-to- be



Thanks guys.....120 - here we come


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Plus I'll adding a new member to the family in July.



Congrats!  Was this a planned event?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Was this a planned event?



   .... it was planned


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I still "got game".  I threw for three TD's and ran for one last night.
> 
> Plus I'll adding a new member to the family in July.



Now we've got a double threat and a triple threat on IM 

That's awesome news on the new addition!  There is nothing like it.  I'm real happy for you and wish you and your wife the best


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Now we've got a double threat and a triple threat on IM
> 
> That's awesome news on the new addition!  There is nothing like it.  I'm real happy for you and wish you and your wife the best



Thanks BM....I appreciate it


----------



## bludevil (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a side note ym, Since breaking my hand a month ago I've been reduced to cardio and legs (machines only). I've incorporated doing 100 jump ropes in between all sets and must say I really like it. The 1st few times I tried this I was sweating like a pig, and thought you were crazy but loved the after effect (walking out of gym knowing I had a good w/o). After a few w/o's I've started looking foward to jumping ropes and getting the heart beat up. Thanks for the idea


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Just a side note ym, Since breaking my hand a month ago I've been reduced to cardio and legs (machines only). I've incorporated doing 100 jump ropes in between all sets and must say I really like it. The 1st few times I tried this I was sweating like a pig, and thought you were crazy but loved the after effect (walking out of gym knowing I had a good w/o). After a few w/o's I've started looking foward to jumping ropes and getting the heart beat up. Thanks for the idea



You got it    Hope your hand is healing up


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Brother Blu, how are ya my Friend, Oh no, not you too, you both are sick, SICK people!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

2/10/06
*
LEG DAY*

*Squats|Jump Rope Super-duper Set *
* 2 hard sets 
225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes (1 set)
225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 6 | 100 Jump Ropes (* these were tough)


*SLDL*
225 x  12| 100 Jump Ropes 
225 x  10| 100 Jump Ropes


*1 legged Press*
4 plates x 10 (each leg) | 100 Jump Ropes
4 plates x 10 (each leg) | 100 Jump Ropes

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 15

*Extentions*
160 x 16

*then a couple of minutes stretching.....I was whipped!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

that's sick, sir!
My hat's off to you.
Didn't u get light headed from that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's sick, sir!
> My hat's off to you.
> Didn't u get light headed from that?



... .......my legs felt like lead.  I actually tripped walking down the stairs after my workout...... 

I'm play bball tomorrow.....We'll see how I feel


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

actually...I LOVE that feeling!
walking out of the gym...stepping off the curb..leg goes out and u nearly go to your knees...people walking into the gym, seeing you go through this...give you the nod that says: "I know that feeling...good job, brotha"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> actually...I LOVE that feeling!
> walking out of the gym...stepping off the curb..leg goes out and u nearly go to your knees...people walking into the gym, seeing you go through this...give you the nod that says: "I know that feeling...good job, brotha"


----------



## bludevil (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/10/06
> *
> LEG DAY*
> 
> ...



Awesome w/o, the double superset is just sick though


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

"cough, cough" can you say Super Dooper SICKO!!! I knew ya could!!!
Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG !!!!!!!!!  WTF is wrong with you YM !!!?????    

Amazing


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Squats|Jump Rope Super-duper Set *
> * 2 hard sets
> 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes (1 set)
> 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 6 | 100 Jump Ropes



And I suppose you have a good excuse for getting only 6 reps on the last set of squats?  




			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Squats|Jump Rope Super-duper Set *
> * 2 hard sets
> (* these were tough)



I nominate this as understatement of the year.  Perhaps you should be rethinking that decision to hang up the cleats.


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/8/06
> 
> *CHEST/BACK*
> 
> ...


 
I just saw this....WTF man?!?!?!?    That's just sick, utterly sickening  

Was that overhand grip or underhand?  I only ask cause some people use "chins" to represent overhand grip, even though I assume that chinup is underhand, pullup is overhand.

I miss chinups...I gotta work out at home now, and the lat pulldown just doesn't do the trick....anyone have any tips on making a homeade chinup bar in a basement????

Amazing work on the chins dude


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> "cough, cough" can you say Super Dooper SICKO!!! I knew ya could!!!
> Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!!



I appreciate being called a "sicko"......



			
				Bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, the double superset is just sick though



 ... I figured I'd 'kick it up a notch' by doing a double.  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!!!!!! WTF is wrong with you YM !!!?????



I'm always trying something new in the gym.   




			
				Ranger said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Was that overhand grip or underhand? I only ask cause some people use "chins" to represent overhand grip, even though I assume that chinup is underhand, pullup is overhand.
> 
> ...



Yes - they were underhand.    I do pullups too but I've been focusing on Chins for the past three to four weeks.

I had my dad weld two brackets onto a solid straight bar.   I hung it in my garage.   I used it over the summer quite a bit.  

They have "door hung" chinup bars you can buy for something like $50....do a google search.

Thanks for stopping by.....


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> They have "door hung" chinup bars you can buy for something like $50....do a google search.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.....


 
I know what you are referring to....I only question if those things would hold when you start adding weight to your chinups.  With my luck I would rip the door frame down doing them, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2006)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> I know what you are referring to....I only question if those things would hold when you start adding weight to your chinups.  With my luck I would rip the door frame down doing them, lol



I hope not


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2006)

2/11/06

7 games of full court basketball


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

Those are some awesome workouts!  So, when do you switch to a heavy rope?  You know, just to kick it up a bit


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Those are some awesome workouts!  So, when do you switch to a heavy rope?  You know, just to kick it up a bit



  ........... ..........soon ??  The gym has regular jump ropes so it's very convinent right now with at regular rope.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

2/12/06

*Shoulders/Arms*

*Standing MP*
95 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 4

*Shrugs*
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12

*Seated DB Curl*
40 x 15
40 x 10

*CG Press*
135 x 16
155 x 9
185 x 4

*Straight Bar Curl*
80 x 15

*Reverse Grip Curl*
80 x 8

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 11
72.5 x 13

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 15

*35 minute wo and out.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother YM!!! I was lookin at your split in the training section, the one with the 2 uppers and 2 lowers, on a M/T/Th/F split, and was wondering what you thought about doin that with a HIT protocol???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother YM!!! I was lookin at your split in the training section, the one with the 2 uppers and 2 lowers, on a M/T/Th/F split, and was wondering what you thought about doin that with a HIT protocol???



That would be a great idea!  I really liked the spilt when I did it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Just thinking about HITtin each bp 2x a week, but I know when I have tried back to back days on HIT in the past, I have really felt worn down and overtrained rather quick!!! THinking hard about it, but nervous as I'm only like 15 weeks out from my comp. So leary about changing, ya know???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just thinking about HITtin each bp 2x a week, but I know when I have tried back to back days on HIT in the past, I have really felt worn down and overtrained rather quick!!! THinking hard about it, but nervous as I'm only like 15 weeks out from my comp. So leary about changing, ya know???



Your current workouts look great to me....Why don't you give it a shot AFTER your comp????   Just a thought.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice wo YM !

I had to look twice to be sure whose journal I was in since there wasn't any jump rope involved in this wo, or 25 rep squats or something like that


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your current workouts look great to me....Why don't you give it a shot AFTER your comp????   Just a thought.


 Words Of Wisdom my Friend, You got it!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

Good workout lately YM.  I like how you throw in jump roping in the middle of it.  You must be in some pretty damned good shape to pull off some of those feats.

Oh yeah, and congratulations on the bun in the oven.  If you it's tough for you to find time for football now, then it'll really be tough when the young one arrives!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you it's tough for you to find time for football now, then it'll really be tough when the young one arrives!



That's for sure.  Maybe since YM is new to the baby thing we should help him out with things he should do/enjoy before the little one arrives.

I'll start with enjoying eating out at a restaraunt with your wife.  Once the little one comes along, this becomes a totally different experience.  You have to become a great multitasker where you eat with one hand, feed the baby with the other, keep him occupied between ordering and when the meal arrives, pay some attention to your worn out wife who just wanted to get out of the house for a change, and generally try to avoid the haunting experience of "public baby tantrum".   So next time you are out to eat, savor and enjoy the calm, relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !
> 
> I had to look twice to be sure whose journal I was in since there wasn't any jump rope involved in this wo, or 25 rep squats or something like that



 ........Today was a "normal" workout.   



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Words Of Wisdom my Friend, You got it!!!



I'm sure you'll do great!




			
				CP said:
			
		

> Good workout lately YM. I like how you throw in jump roping in the middle of it. You must be in some pretty damned good shape to pull off some of those feats.
> 
> Oh yeah, and congratulations on the bun in the oven. If you it's tough for you to find time for football now, then it'll really be tough when the young one arrives!



I'm in 'all-right' shape....I just like to try new things.

I know what you mean about not having time......I already have my "honey-do" list started for baby stuff  .... but it's ALL GOOD.




			
				BM said:
			
		

> That's for sure. Maybe since YM is new to the baby thing we should help him out with things he should do/enjoy before the little one arrives.
> 
> I'll start with enjoying eating out at a restaraunt with your wife. Once the little one comes along, this becomes a totally different experience. You have to become a great multitasker where you eat with one hand, feed the baby with the other, keep him occupied between ordering and when the meal arrives, pay some attention to your worn out wife who just wanted to get out of the house for a change, and generally try to avoid the haunting experience of "public baby tantrum". So next time you are out to eat, savor and enjoy the calm, relaxed atmosphere.



 .........Don't stress me out already BM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2006)

2/13/05

*Football Game*

31 - 12 Victory

Overall we played well.    For the first time since my AT surgery - I felt "quick" again.   Eventhough my groin has been hurting I was able to move around - in and out of the pocket.    The first play of the game I took it to the house with a 50 yard run down the sideline.   The receivers held their blocks and I just found a gap.....

Tonight is school.  Wednesday is my next day back to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

hey! Congrats on the baby!
115 + BW pull ups now? u da man!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/13/05
> 
> *Football Game*
> 
> ...


Congrats, YM!  You are undefeated, right?  How many games left?  When is the super bowl?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! Congrats on the baby!
> 115 + BW pull ups now? u da man!



Thanks Burner   

Actually I did 115 on Chins not Pullups


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Congrats, YM!  You are undefeated, right?  How many games left?  When is the super bowl?



We lost a few weeks ago - so we are 5 -1.    It was our first regular season lost in 1 1/2 years.

We have one more game then the playoffs on 2/28.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks Burner
> 
> Actually I did 115 on Chins not Pullups


either way...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome run my Friend, 50 yards huh? SWEET!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

2/15/06

*CHEST/BACK*
*My groin is still bothering me so I just did a C/B workout instead of a full body.   I hit bw +120 for my chins....just barely - but I got it.   I may be able to pull 125 next week but I think my strength gains are slowing down.    ......I can't complain  

*Weighted Chins*
bw +117.5 x 1   
bw +120 x 1 *  
bw +90 x 3 
bw +45 x 9

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 3 
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 12 Right | 11 Left
130 x 11 Right | 9 Left

*Supinated Grip Machine Incline Press*
230 x 11
230 x 6

*Pullups*
12
9

*Incline Fly *
65 x 10
65 x 6

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 20
87.5 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome w/o my Friend, you better not complain, leave some for the rest of us, Please!!!
120???!!!  My Goodness!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/15/06
> 
> *CHEST/BACK*
> *My groin is still bothering me so I just did a C/B workout instead of a full body.   I hit bw +120 for my chins....just barely - but I got it.   I may be able to pull 125 next week but I think my strength gains are slowing down.    ......I can't complain
> ...



We need a recent pic , I'm betting there's a big red S on your chest


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I hit bw +120 for my chins....just barely - but I got it.   I may be able to pull 125 next week but I think my strength gains are slowing down.



  You'll be getting no sympathy from me.    Damn impressive, though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend, you better not complain, leave some for the rest of us, Please!!!
> 120???!!!  My Goodness!!!



C'mon AA .... you can't complain - you're a beast.



			
				GW said:
			
		

> We need a recent pic , I'm betting there's a big red S on your chest



  I might do some pics on Saturday.   I don't think you'll see a "S".   Probably just a pale white guy in desperate need for a vacation (which I'll have in three weeks).




			
				TT said:
			
		

> You'll be getting no sympathy from me



I didn't think I'd get much sympathy.....


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2006)

You just need to get to 135 now, so you can dangle 3 plates between your legs when you do the chinups.  New goal!  Hehe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You just need to get to 135 now, so you can dangle 3 plates between your legs when you do the chinups.  New goal!  Hehe.



  That would be nice.        We'll see how it goes.   I have three more weeks until I go on vacation.  After vaca I'll come up with some new goals.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

...like leaping tall buildings in a single bound?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2006)

2/17/06

*LEG DAY*

*Squats|Jump Rope Super-duper Set *
225 x 12 | 100 Jump Ropes | 225 x 10 | 100 Jump Ropes (1 set)
* I added two reps from my last workout.

*Squats|Jump Rope SuperSet* 
225 x 15 | 100 Jump Ropes
* I decide to do 15 reps but only one superset - I didn't want to agrevate my groin.


*SLDL*
245 x 10| 100 Jump Ropes 
245 x 8| 100 Jump Ropes
* up 20lbs from last workout

*New Calf Raise Machine*
90 x 20
90 x 15

*Jump Leg Presses*
100 x 30
100 x 25

It was only eight sets but they were "good sets"


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It was only eight sets but they were "good sets"



That's the understatement of the day.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice wo YM !

Super-duper sets   I think I read about those in Muscle & Fitness


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's the understatement of the day.



Thanks  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !
> 
> Super-duper sets  I think I read about those in Muscle & Fitness



You read that article too GW?????????


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Sick, SIck,SICk,SICK w/o BRother YM!!! You are INSANE!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

AA said:
			
		

> Sick, SIck,SICk,SICK w/o BRother YM!!! You are INSANE!!!



I need to do something to keep up with you   

=================================================

2/18/06

*Shoulders/Arms*

*15 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Standing DB MP*
60 x 12
60 x 11
60 x 10

*Shrugs*
275 x 12
275 x 11
275 x 10
* Up 50lbs 

*Seated Concentration DB Curl*
40 x 12
40 x 10

*CG Press*
135 x 17
185 x 4
185 x 4

*Straight Bar Curl*
90 x 13
* Up 10 lbs

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12
72.5 x 11

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 20

Overall I felt pretty good today.    No cardio today.   I'm letting my groin rest.   Tomorrow I'll do a long walk with the dog and Monday is Football.  My calfs really feel it from yesterdays workout (along with my quads and hams)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!! Excellent DB Presses my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice wo YM ,

Great increase on the shrugs !


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

You're chugging right along YM!!  Keep it up.  BTW, I had my wife bring me home a jumprope from school so I can try it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You're chugging right along YM!!  Keep it up.  BTW, I had my wife bring me home a jumprope from school so I can try it.


 Oh no!!! Another "Sicko" wanting to jump rope!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!! Excellent DB Presses my Friend!!!



Thanks.....Saturdays are normally my easiest workouts.    



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM ,
> 
> Great increase on the shrugs !



Thanks - I can feel 'em today  



			
				BW said:
			
		

> You're chugging right along YM!! Keep it up. BTW, I had my wife bring me home a jumprope from school so I can try it.



Cool ---  How'd you like it ?   Good to see someone else trying it.   Bludevil started doing 'em as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2006)

2/19/06

45 minute Walk/Run with the dog.   Man was it cold outside today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

2/20/06

*Football Game:*

It was a good game.  We won 31 -  25.   We had at least seven penalties called against us (one negated a TD) which would have made it 37 - 25.   Oh well - I had one my best passing games this year.  I had three 40+ yard passes for TDs, one short pass for a TD and one running TD.   Next week are the playoffs.

============

Today I have school.  Then back to the gym on Wednesday. 

I have a busy weekend coming up.   I have a wedding on Friday then Saturday I'm heading up to my alma-mater (Central Michigan Univ) for a Fraternity Alumni Get-together.   I'm expecting 30 - 40 guys to show up


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Busy guy , congrats on the win


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice game, YM.  There gonna miss you next year.  Haven't tried the jumprope yet.  I'm on vacation right now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Busy guy , congrats on the win



I think EVERYONE is busy these days  



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Nice game, YM. There gonna miss you next year. Haven't tried the jumprope yet. I'm on vacation right now.



Actually - the last season starts in two weeks (we run 8 weeks seasons).   I told them to start recruiting a new QB.  Well see how it goes.  

Enjoy your vaca....I'll be on mine in less than three weeks  

Get on the jump rope kick when you get back - I think you'll like it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

'morning! Great to see u kicking ass, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We had at least seven penalties called against us (one negated a TD)



Is your team name the Seahawks by any chance?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning! Great to see u kicking ass, brotha!



    I love the competition  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Is your team name the Seahawks by any chance?



 Close...(not really)...We are the Gladiators   The old coach picked the name.   This is our 6th year playing.   I think we only have 3 original members.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm going to try a new split when I come back from my vacation.   Here are the splits that I have been doing for the past 6 months.   I'm going to switch to HIT for the next three weeks then I'm taking a week off and heading to FL for a little R & R. 


*August 1 ???  November 16, 2005 (4 day split)*
C/Tri
B
L
S/Bi


*November 19 ???  December 15, 2005*
HIT (3 day)



*December 18, 2005 ??? January 7, 2006*
Upper/Lower (4 days/wk)



*January 10 ???  February 18, 2006*
(two different splits focusing on heavy Chinups)

C/B
S/A
L

and

Full/Upper/Lower

I've had some good gains in my conditioning and overall strength.   My chinup max has definitely increased.   Due to my AT surgery my workouts were kind of messed up.    I've been hitting it pretty hard especially on my upper body.  I have not taken more than 2 days off in a row since.................(before August).    I'm DUE for a break.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

you've DEFINATELY made some awesome progress, brotha...wish I catch up to you some day...if possible...u sir....are a maniac..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Have fun on vacation, the new split looks like fun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you've DEFINATELY made some awesome progress, brotha...wish I catch up to you some day...if possible...u sir....are a maniac..



You'll get there Burner.... 



			
				PM said:
			
		

> Have fun on vacation, the new split looks like fun



Hey - where ya been ???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

2/22/06

I was pressed for time today.    I did 3 minutes on the treadmill to warmup.  My TOTAL workout time was about 25-30 minutes.  

*HIT #1*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +125 x 0 *almost got it.....  -- So I maxed out at bw +120 (last week)
bw +45 x 10

*Supinated Grip Incline Press *
230 x 20 (RP)
*
Leg Press Machine *
300 x 20

*Standing MP*
110 x 9

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 12
*
Upright Row*
115 x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 30


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Slacker!!! I don't see any Jump Ropes in here!!! LOL!!!
Solid w/o Brother YM, I like your split and routine!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

SOLID workout YM!  How ya doing?  


Bet you wish you had the boat in the water today?  lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Slacker!!! I don't see any Jump Ropes in here!!! LOL!!!
> Solid w/o Brother YM, I like your split and routine!!!



  I told ya ...I was in a time crunch today - plus I could not find the damn jump rope.   I think people hide it on me     I didn't feel like walking all over the gym.   

I tried to pull an "AA type" workout......Intense and Quick 




			
				Luke said:
			
		

> SOLID workout YM! How ya doing?
> 
> Bet you wish you had the boat in the water today? lol



Yesterday and today were really nice.   I'm sure I'll get the boat ready toward the end of April.  I bought some new speakers, an amp and a sub for it    I still need to install them.

All is well here.   How's your lifting ?   Are you posting somewhere else?


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> All is well here.   How's your lifting ?   Are you posting somewhere else?




occassionally.  I have a blog. www.louisdorman.com/weblog/luke  And I do my best at moderating and answering nutrition questions at the associated forum.  

Careful where you buy gas!  I think these weather changes are ruining our gas supply.  I had to spend the past 12 hours pumping out my tank.  It was 30% water and sediment 

The lifting is fun... as it should be


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Slacker!!! I don't see any Jump Ropes in here!!! LOL!!!
> Solid w/o Brother YM, I like your split and routine!!!



Yeh Slacker !!! Only 120 on the chins    Nice wo YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> occassionally.  I have a blog. www.louisdorman.com/weblog/luke  And I do my best at moderating and answering nutrition questions at the associated forum.
> 
> Careful where you buy gas!  I think these weather changes are ruining our gas supply.  I had to spend the past 12 hours pumping out my tank.  It was 30% water and sediment
> 
> The lifting is fun... as it should be



I'll check it out tomorrow....It's almost bed time for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeh Slacker !!! Only 120 on the chins    Nice wo YM



 .. haha .. Thanks GW


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Have a girlfriend, and been super busy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have a girlfriend, and been super busy



GREAT news !  Congrats


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Heya YM!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have a girlfriend, and been super busy


"It's the car. Chicks dig the Car"
- Batman and Robin


Dang, YM..you've got a boat too??? SUMMER ROAD TRIP! 


BTW...those Pull Ups...are just SICK, sir! You gonna post pics anytime soon? Those lats of yours have got to be getting wide!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya YM!



Hey Pylon ..... what's shakin'?



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> It's the car. Chicks dig the Car"
> - Batman and Robin
> 
> 
> ...



I had a ski boat last year but sold it in July.  Now I have a "party barge" - I mean ... Pontoon.   It's nice.   There's seating for 12 plus my dog, a cooler, and whatever else I want to throw on the boat.   The 90 hp engine pushes it pretty well  

I wanted to throw up some pics last week....I'll try to get some in a up in  a week or two.    I don't think I've gotten much bigger.   I weighed in at 189 today.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

really? Damn...think u would have gotten a bit wide w/ all that muscle required to pull up all that weight...

I'd  like a 'party barge'...w/ a couple jet skis...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

Workouts looking solid, and your football skills look on point.  Good going sir.  What are leg press jumps by the way?  Are you exploding on a horizontal leg press?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts looking solid, and your football skills look on point.  Good going sir.  What are leg press jumps by the way?  Are you exploding on a horizontal leg press?



Yes - the "leg press jumps" are exactly that.   It's a nice way to work on the explosiveness.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I had a ski boat last year but sold it in July.  Now I have a "party barge" - I mean ... Pontoon.   It's nice.   There's seating for 12 plus my dog, a cooler, and whatever else I want to throw on the boat.   The 90 hp engine pushes it pretty well


Did someone call me.....


Hey YM, we could trade salmon fishing trips for party cruises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Did someone call me.....
> 
> 
> Hey YM, we could trade salmon fishing trips for party cruises



Are you refering to yourself as "whatever else I want to throw on the boat" ??  

I'm not much of a fisherman but you should come by over the summer for a cruise    We are on the lake just about every weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> We are on the lake just about every weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>



You're close ... you can come by too      The only requirement is you must bring a cute girl (or three).    I don't my boat to be refered to as the "sausage cruiser" .....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're close ... you can come by too  The only requirement is you must bring a cute girl (or three). I don't my boat to be refered to as the "sausage cruiser" .....


It's been renamed to: "Snausages"


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you refering to yourself as "whatever else I want to throw on the boat" ??
> 
> I'm not much of a fisherman but you should come by over the summer for a cruise    We are on the lake just about every weekend.


Yeah, that's what I meant.  That would be great to get together for a cuise.  And you don't have to be much of a fisherman to go with me.  Just consider it a u.p. getaway weekend for you and your wife...........though you are going to be kind of busy this summer.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It's been renamed to: "Snausages"


   


Hows it goin BRother YM???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It's been renamed to: "Snausages"



I hope not   



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I meant. That would be great to get together for a cuise. And you don't have to be much of a fisherman to go with me. Just consider it a u.p. getaway weekend for you and your wife...........though you are going to be kind of busy this summer.



Alright  



			
				YM said:
			
		

> Hows it goin BRother YM???



All is well.   I had class tonight so I'm just chillin'.   I really didn't care for my workout yesterday.    I don't like being rushed to get out of the gym.   

I've been looking at my journal from the same time last year.   I was able to drop about 1 - 1 1/2 inches off my waist.    It was lifting 4 times a week plus reallly watching my diet.    Lately I've been watching what I eat....but not really as strict as I should.    I'll tighten things up on Monday.    I'm heading up North to CMU on Saturday to party with about 30 alumni fraternity brothers so there's no point in starting today 

I'll get a good lift in tomorrow - then hit it again on Sunday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2006)

2/24/06

After reviewing my journal I did this split during February last year with some success.  So I'm going back to it.

_*Upper body horizontal
Day off
Lower body (Quads)
Day off
Upper body vertical
Day off
Lower body (Dead lifts)*_


*UPPER BODY #2 (Horizontal)*

*Incline Bench Machine*
3 plates x 18 RP
3 plates x 14 RP

*Wide Grip T-Bar Row*
3 plates  x 12
3 plates  x 9

*Dips*
18
12

*DB Row*
130 x 9
130 x 8

*CG Press*
135 x 14
185 x 5

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 9
35 x 8

*Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12

*Peacher DB Curl*
45 x 11


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, YM!



Thx - I'm feelin' it already


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 2/24/06
> 
> After reviewing my journal I did this split during February last year with some success. So I'm going back to it.
> 
> ...


Thinking I am liking the looks of this sir...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2006)

2/27/06

*Football Game*

41 - 0 

Next week are the semi-finals and championship game.  We rolled this team pretty good.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

talk about no mercy, eh?
Nice game!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> talk about no mercy, eh?
> Nice game!



Actually - the mercy rule did come into effect.  They called the game with 5 minutes to play  

===============

I have today off so I got a quick workout in this morning.   25 minute intense workout.  Now it's time to run some errands.


2/28/06

*Lower Body (Quads)*

*Squats*
225 x 25 * 

*(On my Toes) Sled Squats*
4 plates x 20

*Regular Sled Squats*
6 plates x 20
8 plates x 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Standing Calf Raise *
135 x 12

*Walking Lunges *
75 x 10 (per leg)
75 x 10 (per leg)

*Stretch *


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome w/o's BRother YM, and Go Get 'em on the football game!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

5625 lbs on squats  
Nice wo YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's BRother YM, and Go Get 'em on the football game!!!



  Thanks - I plan on it 



			
				GW said:
			
		

> 5625 lbs on squats
> Nice wo YM



I never thought of it THAT way


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 5625 lbs on squats
> Nice wo YM


 
 

 

-------------------------------------------

 =


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Impressive squats.  Nice game, too.  Good luck next week in the playoffs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Impressive squats.  Nice game, too.  Good luck next week in the playoffs.



I'm feelin' it today....My legs are pretty sore   

*MM - *

Nice pic ..... 

=========

Today is Upper body (Veritcal Day)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice squats.  Now up to 275 for reps?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Was'sup, YM! Well, my 225 is up to 12..next, 15...THEN will hit 20!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice squats.  Now up to 275 for reps?



I'm just about ready for that   



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Was'sup, YM! Well, my 225 is up to 12..next, 15...THEN will hit 20!



Nice !!   You should be able to hit 20 within two weeks


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah...as long as I can keep it consistant...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

3/1/06

*Upper Body (Vertical)*

* I forgot my belt for weighted exercises.

*Chinups*
15

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Standing MP*
115 x 12
115 x 9

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
13
9

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 20

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 12

*
Upright Row*
115 x 8
115 x 8 

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 8

*Lying Extentions*
12

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
150 x 25
150 x 25

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
12


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Slacker, I don't see any added resistance on those Pullups and Chinups!!! LOL!!!

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice workout, YM.  I saw a guy doing dips with 90# hanging off him at my gym.  I said "moomba" a couple times when I walked by and he didn't respond, so I guess it wasn't you


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Forgot your belt !?    LOL just had to use that smilie

Still a nice wo though


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

Next time you should load an oly bar with a couple of wheels, hook it on your knees and go to work!  It may not be perfect, but it sure would look cool.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

Kickass workouts.  Those are nice squats you have there.  I better not find out you're not breaking parallel!  Hehe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Slacker, I don't see any added resistance on those Pullups and Chinups!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!



  I said I forgot my belt  



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Nice workout, YM. I saw a guy doing dips with 90# hanging off him at my gym. I said "moomba" a couple times when I walked by and he didn't respond, so I guess it wasn't you



Nope......not me.   I'll be doing those on Saturday 



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Forgot your belt !?  LOL just had to use that smilie
> 
> Still a nice wo though



Thanks.....I was disappointed in my lower the expected numbers though 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Next time you should load an oly bar with a couple of wheels, hook it on your knees and go to work! It may not be perfect, but it sure would look cool.



It's funny you said that because I was looking for something to hook over my shoulders or waist 



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Kickass workouts. Those are nice squats you have there. I better not find out you're not breaking parallel! Hehe.



Trust me - they were.....My glutes and hams are still on fire...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout, YM. I saw a guy doing dips with 90# hanging off him at my gym. I said "moomba" a couple times when I walked by and he didn't respond, so I guess it wasn't you


sheesh..BM...ONLY 90##??? that's too _LIGHT_...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2006)

3/3/06

*Deadlift Day*

I warmed up shooting for about 10 minutes.

I forgot my damn wrist wraps today.........so I had some trouble holding on to the bar with the higher weights

*Deadlift*
225 x 15
315 x 4
405 x 1
225 x 12

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 8
315 x 10
315 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 10
295 x 3
225 x 11


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice lifts YM, 
But sounds like yuo could need to eat more fish ( brain food) might help your memory


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice lifts YM,
> But sounds like yuo could need to eat more fish ( brain food) might help your memory



  True  ..........  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2006)

03/06/06

*Football Game Playoffs*
We played two pretty tough teams.  We won the first one 18 - 13 and the second one 13 - 12 to clinch the Championship.   



Today I have a midterm exam.   Tomorrow it's back to the gym.  Hopefully I'll be fully recovered from the damn cold.   I've been sick for about 5 days....


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds like some kickass games.  It's more fun when games are really close in my opinion.  I'm the type who would rather lose in a close ass game than trample some newbies.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

congrats on the wins! Way to go out on top, right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like some kickass games.  It's more fun when games are really close in my opinion.  I'm the type who would rather lose in a close ass game than trample some newbies.



The games were fun     Close games definitely get your heart going  



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> congrats on the wins! Way to go out on top, right?


That's the only way to go   

(however.....I may keep playing......There really is no reason I can't keep playing.....I found someone to handle running the team as far as coordinating players, $$ and schedules.)   This will free up some of my time.    Also my "game" is finally back to normal.   It took about five games to get back into the swing of things. )


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats on the win.  Not going to leave when you're on top?  What are you a boxer Not having to do the organization bit will be a big help for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

good to hear! Sounds like that is gonna work out!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome BRother YM, Congrats on the Championship!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2006)

3/8/06

*UPPER BODY*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 10
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 10

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 7

*DB Row*
130 x 10

*Standing MP*
115 x 8
115 x 4

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 11

*Supinated Grip Incline Press*
180 x 15

*Straight Bar Curl*
90 x 12

*Overhead Rope Triceps Press*
72.5 x 10

*Upright Row*
115 x 8

*CG Press*
135 x 10 | dropset | 10 pushups

_*Total workout time: about 30 minutes...*_


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Lookin really Solid in here BRother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Congrats on the win.  Not going to leave when you're on top?  What are you a boxer Not having to do the organization bit will be a big help for you.



It's tough to give it up..... 



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> good to hear! Sounds like that is gonna work out!



I hope so  



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Awesome BRother YM, Congrats on the Championship!!!



Thanks AA .... I appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice wo Champ !

A lot of work done in 30 mins


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's tough to give it up.....



I understand fully, especially when your team is winning and you are playing well.  As long as you can compete at a level that you deem acceptable, I say go for it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I understand fully, especially when your team is winning and you are playing well.  As long as you can compete at a level that you deem acceptable, I say go for it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Champ !
> 
> A lot of work done in 30 mins



   Thanks....today is lower body day - Then I'm on VACATION until 3/20  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> I understand fully, especially when your team is winning and you are playing well. As long as you can compete at a level that you deem acceptable, I say go for it.





			
				AA said:
			
		

>



I probably will....Since I'm going on vacation I'll get a nice long week to recover.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sheesh..BM...ONLY 90##??? that's too _LIGHT_...



WAY TOO LIGHT.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2006)

3/14/06

I'm on vacation.    I've had 5 days off from my last workout ... it was a nice break but I needed to hit the weights again.  I found this little powerlifting gym in Bradenton, FL about 1 mile from where I'm staying.

*Upper Body *

*Pullups*
12

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7

*DB Press*
90 x 10
90 x 8

*Deadlifts*
315 x 10
315 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 8

*DB Row*
120 x 9
120 x 9

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 12 
50 x 15


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

so...ahh...nice 'easy' workout while on vacation? 
There ARE pics forthcoming of this vacation after you get back, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/14/06
> 
> I'm on vacation.    I've had 5 days off from my last workout ... it was a nice break but I needed to hit the weights again.  I found this little powerlifting gym in Bradenton, FL about 1 mile from where I'm staying.
> 
> ...


Great w/o BRother YM, have a Fantastic vacation my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 14, 2006)

Bitchin' workouts as always there YM.  Keep it up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother YM, have a Fantastic vacation my Friend!!!



I am ....Thanks  



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Bitchin' workouts as always there YM. Keep it up.



You know it  

============================


3/16/06

*LEGS/ARMS*

*Squats*
225 x 15
225 x 12

*SLDL *
225 x 10 
225 x10

*Lunges*
80 x 10 each leg
80 x 10 each leg

*Overhead rope press*
150 x 15
150 x 12

*Standing DB Curl*
45 x 15
50 x 10

*CG Press*
135 x 16
135 x 12

*Straight Bar Curl*
90 x 115


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Straight Bar Curl*
> 90 x 115



115 reps?!  Awesome endurance!  Hehe.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 115 reps?!  Awesome endurance!  Hehe.




LOL


Nice wo YM


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Very Nice w/o BRother YM, even on Vacation, ya gotta Love that my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2006)

You guys are funny ... you know I meant 90 x 15  

I just got home from sunny Florida where it was 80 all week.  Now it's 28.................  Bummer.....

Oh well......I had a great trip.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2006)

glad ya had a great time....what...you DIDN"T do: 115 reps? SLACKER!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You guys are funny ... you know I meant 90 x 15
> 
> I just got home from sunny Florida where it was 80 all week.  Now it's 28.................  Bummer.....
> 
> Oh well......I had a great trip.



Yeah, but I had to bust your balls anyway, heh.  Welcome back to land of frigid life, bah.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2006)

3/20/06

Looks like I'll hit the gym on Wednesday. This week I'm going to do a full body routine two times (Wednesday and Saturday) plus a day of basketball (Friday).


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/20/06
> 
> Looks like I'll hit the gym on Wednesday. This week I'm going to do a full body routine two times (Wednesday and Saturday) plus a day of basketball (Friday).


  I'm really enjoying the FullBody routines!!! Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad you had a great vacation, YM.  I hear you on going from 80 to 28.  A bit of a shock to the system.  Ah, but that is what makes winter vacations to the south something to really look forward to!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm really enjoying the FullBody routines!!! Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!



 Thanks.....



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Glad you had a great vacation, YM. I hear you on going from 80 to 28. A bit of a shock to the system. Ah, but that is what makes winter vacations to the south something to really look forward to!



Hopefully it warms up around here.   At least the suns out


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2006)

3/20/06

*Football Game*

Only 7 of our 14 guys showed up last night to play but we pulled out a 9 point win ( 21 - 12 ) against the second best team.   I'm plan on taking a few weeks off from football.  I tweaked my left groin again last night.   It feels OK right now but we'll see how it feels when I run.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/20/06
> 
> I tweaked my left groin again last night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



Yeah -  Kinda like that


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Heres to a speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Heres to a speedy recovery my Friend!!!



I appreciate it  

===========================


3/22/06

*FULL BODY WORKOUT*

10 minutes warming up shooting ball

*DB Press*
100 x 5
100 x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 12 R | 10 L
130 x 10 R |  8 L

*Squat Press* (kinda like a leg press)
450 x 20
540 x 10

*Overhead Rope Press*
150 x 15

*EZ Bar Curl*
105 x 12

*Upright Row*
105 x 10

*BIKE *
10 minutes at level 8


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like the "tweak" didn't slow you down any


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like the "tweak" didn't slow you down any



My groin only hurts in certain positions  so I'll deal with it the best I can.   I have to keep a narrow stance to do any leg exercises.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like the "tweak" didn't slow you down any


I second that!!! Fantastic w/o Brother YM!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

How's it going, YM!  Looks like you are having fun on the football field.  Take it easy on the groin.  Easy to make it worse.  Those are a nagging bugger.  How's daddy duty prep going?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2006)

3/24/06

*FULL BODY *

5 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*Squats*
225 x 10 *Groin hurt - so I stopped

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 20
405 x 5

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7

*Standing MP*
115 x 9

*CG Press*
175 x 7

*SLDL* 
225 x 12

*Shrugs*
225 x 20


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> My groin only hurts in certain positions  .


horizontal and vertical?


Hey YM!
Where's the chest exercise? did I miss it?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> horizontal and vertical?
> 
> 
> Hey YM!
> Where's the chest exercise? did I miss it?



Its in the shop so he didn't work it today .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Solid w/o, hope your injury is okay!!! Are you doing CG Benches for a compound movement on chest and tri's???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> horizontal and vertical?
> 
> 
> Hey YM!
> Where's the chest exercise? did I miss it?



Here's my weekly program....Today was Close Grip Press (for chest and tris)  - as AA said.


*Day 1 Sunday*

Weighted Chins 
bw +45 x 10 

Weighted dips 
bw +45 x 15 RP 

Trap bar Dead lifts 
225 x 20 

Straight Leg Calf Raise
100 x 20

Incline Fly
65 x 12

Walking Lunge
100 x 15

*Day 2 Monday - Football*

*Day 3 Tuesday - OFF*

*Day 4 Wednesday*

Incline Press
105 x 5

Leg Press
400 x 20

DB Row 
140 x 12 

Overhead Triceps Press
150 x 15

Straight Bar Curls
100 x 10

Upright Row 
115 x 12 

*Day 5 Thursday - WALK*

*Day 6 Friday* 

Squats 
225 x 25  

Standing MP
115 x 15

Weighted Pull ups
Bw +45 x 12

Smith CG Bench press 
4 plates x 6

Shrugs
225 x 20 

SLDL 
225 x 10 

*Day 7 Saturday - Ball/Sport/Walk*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o, hope your injury is okay!!! Are you doing CG Benches for a compound movement on chest and tri's???



We'll see if it heals up....who knows....it could be another hernia      .. I hope not.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Its in the shop so he didn't work it today .



Good one ....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, YM!  Looks like you are having fun on the football field.  Take it easy on the groin.  Easy to make it worse.  Those are a nagging bugger.  How's daddy duty prep going?



Hey BM....I'm getting the nursery ready.   I'll probably "de-clutter" next week and start painting the week after.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2006)

3/26/06

Since my groin is still bothering me .. I'm not going to do a FB workout.  I plan on doing an upper/lower split: 3 - 4 days a week.  We'll see how that works out.  I'm not playing football tomorrow so I'll try a lower body workout.


*Upper Body*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 9
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 10

*HS Incline Press*
200 x 10
200 x 8

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 6

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
50 x 15
60 x 10

*Incline Fly*
60 x 12
60 x 10


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey BM....I'm getting the nursery ready.   I'll probably "de-clutter" next week and start painting the week after.


Blue, Pink or neuteral?

Nice workout above.  Hope the team can get by without you.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3/26/06
> 
> Since my groin is still bothering me .. I'm not going to do a FB workout.  I plan on doing an upper/lower split: 3 - 4 days a week.  We'll see how that works out.  I'm not playing football tomorrow so I'll try a lower body workout.
> 
> ...



Good thing you're a strong mutha !  Cos no matter how strong you are when that baby gets to 15 -20 lbs carrying it in your arms for any length of time will kill you !!! Just carrying my 20-25 lb grandson 2-3 blocks to the pizza place just about locks up my arm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Blue, Pink or neuteral?
> 
> Nice workout above.  Hope the team can get by without you.



The room with be yellow and white....with a "Rubber Duck Theme"

I'm sure my team can win this game without me.   I might play the following week (depending on who we are playing)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good thing you're a strong mutha !  Cos no matter how strong you are when that baby gets to 15 -20 lbs carrying it in your arms for any length of time will kill you !!! Just carrying my 20-25 lb grandson 2-3 blocks to the pizza place just about locks up my arm



That's funny GW!!     I'm sure I'll implement the baby into my workouts


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

You need to get a video up of you doing those weighted chins.  I'm so damned jealous.  Bastard.  Heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You need to get a video up of you doing those weighted chins.  I'm so damned jealous.  Bastard.  Heh.



I'll work on that 


3/27/06

*Cardio *(if you want to call it that)
2 - 20 minute walks - one at lunch and one after work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, I like the color scheme of the babies room too!!! Hope your injury heals quickly!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend, I like the color scheme of the babies room too!!! Hope your injury heals quickly!!!



Thanks.....me too!   


Random thoughts for the day:

I weighted in at 186.5 today (down 3 lbs from two weeks ago)  ... I've cut alot of fats and extra calories out of my diet...but in no way am I dieting.    I'm not really using "an ideal weight" as my goal.   I'm focusing more on my waist size.    Summer is almost here  (wishfull thinking).   My short and long term goal has been to keep my waist at 33.  I'm somewhere between 34 - 35 most of the time.   I let it slide during the winter then try to slim back down for summer.   Last summer I couldn't do cardio because of my AT.   I plan on picking up more biking, running, basketball and other cardio type activities when my groin feels better.   

Today will be a lower body workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2006)

3/29/06

*Lower Body*

-- 10 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*Trapbar Deadlifts*
405 x 10 *   

*Sled Squats*
10 plates x 15
12 plates x 12

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*Walking Lunge*
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Seated Calf Raise*
50 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Good lookin w/o, Awesome Deads BRother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o, Awesome Deads BRother YM!!!



My back is feelin' it today


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice wo YM ! 

Walking lunges !!!! Does that make you a Sadist or Masochist ? I get them confused !  Hell it may not be either one.  I don't keep up on all the "ist"
Anyway my hats off to ya for doing them bad boys


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> My short and long term goal has been to keep my waist at 33. I'm somewhere between 34 - 35 most of the time. .


ho-lee-crap!
I figured w/ all that u do...u would be closer to a 33 - 32....easy....
I just picked up a nice mtn bike...now just waiting to find time to ride it...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2006)

Shit you are going to be a Dad.... where the fuck have I been?

When is the wife due?

Congrats


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ho-lee-crap!
> I figured w/ all that u do...u would be closer to a 33 - 32....easy....
> I just picked up a nice mtn bike...now just waiting to find time to ride it...



Maybe a three years ago... 



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Shit you are going to be a Dad.... where the fuck have I been?
> 
> When is the wife due?
> 
> Congrats



Thanks..... where have you been ???    

She is due in July


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2006)

3/31/06

*UPPER (Shoulders/Arms)*

10 minutes shooting ( my groin felt ok) 

*Standing DB MP*
60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 7

*Shrugs*
275 x 14
275 x 10
*
Seated Concentration DB Curl*
45 x 12
40 x 6

*CG Press*
135 x 20
135 x 14

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 11
100 x 7

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 14
72.5 x 11

*Side Raise*
20 x 15

* My numbers were a bit off due to my sore lower back ... The deadlifts on Wednesday really fried me.


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow, your strength seems to really be coming along YM! Nice work, keep it up.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

Good strength as always.  Nice overhead pressing there big guy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Wow, your strength seems to really be coming along YM! Nice work, keep it up.



Thanks    Good to see you back here.




			
				CP said:
			
		

> Good strength as always. Nice overhead pressing there big guy.



Thanks young buck!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2006)

4/2/06

*Lower Body*

*20 minute walk with the dog

*Squats** I stopped at 10 ... I didn't want to tweak my groin
225 x 10 
225 x 10

*Hamstring Curl*
125 x 12
125 x 10

*Leg Press Machine*
220 x 20
220 x 20

*Lunge (onto a 6" platform)*
80 x 10
80 x 10 
*
Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 16

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 15
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice wo YM !

Don't want to tweak that groin !! You might need it for something  sometime


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !
> 
> Don't want to tweak that groin !! You might need it for something  sometime



  Everyone's a comedian!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2006)

4/3/06

*Upper Body*

10 minutes on the treadmill

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 10
bw +95 x 2 | dropset | bw x 10

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 8

*Dumbell Row*
130 x 12
130 x 10

*HS Incline Press*
200 x 8
200 x 5

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 5 | dropset | bw x 5

*Standing Reverse Fly*
15 x 20

*Fly*
55 x 14
55 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't want to tweak that groin !! You might need it for something  sometime



His wife is already pregnant.  He won't be needing it for a while.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> His wife is already pregnant.  He won't be needing it for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Squats** I stopped at 10 ... I didn't want to tweak my groin


Don't worry, Gary...hopefully...his wife will his matters...into her hands and things will work themselves out...
Gotta love a good woman!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2006)

4/5/06

*Lower Body*

* 10 minutes on treadmill

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 4
425 x 3

*Sled Squats*
12 plates x 20

*Hamstring Curl*
140 x 7
125 x 9

*Toe Squats*
135 x 12

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 25

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20

*Straight Leg Calf Raise*
100 x 20

*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 12


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

What are toe squats?  Squatting on your tippie toes, or just rising up on them after the squat?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't been in here in a while -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What are toe squats?  Squatting on your tippie toes, or just rising up on them after the squat?



My version of "toe squats" are - staying on your tippie toes the entire time....It really requires good balance.   



			
				MM said:
			
		

> I haven't been in here in a while -



Hey - What's up MM?   Hopefully you are all healed up


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice workouts YM. How do you like Trap Bar deads? Does it make it easier, or just different? I might need to give em a try sometime.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workouts YM. How do you like Trap Bar deads? Does it make it easier, or just different? I might need to give em a try sometime.



They are different.....They put more pressure on your legs than on your lower back.   I'd say they are "easier" then conventional deads probably by 10%.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Toe squats   You've gone over the edge YM


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2006)

Toe squats?  Are you taking up ballet?


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

> Weighted Chins
> bw +95 x 2


Insane strength here man, good work.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> They are different.....They put more pressure on your legs than on your lower back. I'd say they are "easier" then conventional deads probably by 10%.



Hrmm... Those might help me break through my sticking point when I get back to Westside... My weakspot's my leg drive just right off the floor.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm... Those might help me break through my sticking point when I get back to Westside... My weakspot's my leg drive just right off the floor.



Try doing DLs while standing on a raised platform (4 to 6 inches), but with the plates resting on the floor.  This will force you to start in a lower position.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Toe squats   You've gone over the edge YM



They work good  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Toe squats? Are you taking up ballet?







			
				MJH said:
			
		

> Insane strength here man, good work.



Thanks....   I was trying to get to bw +135 x 1 but only reached bw +120 x 1.



			
				Seanp said:
			
		

> Hrmm... Those might help me break through my sticking point when I get back to Westside... My weakspot's my leg drive just right off the floor.



Give 'em a shot....You'll probably like 'em.


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

> Try doing DLs while standing on a raised platform (4 to 6 inches), but with the plates resting on the floor. This will force you to start in a lower position.


Agreed, awesome advice.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2006)

4/7/06

To start with - I tried some "body weight" exercises today....It was an eye-opener....   I wanted to get 20 pullups and AT LEAST 50 pushups.   It's seems training for strength has really killed my endurance - at least for pushups......I'll work on that.

* 10 minutes on treadmill to warmup

*Pullups*
17
12

*Pushups*
40 
30

*Straight Leg Hanging lifts*
20

*Decline Situps*
15

_=== Upper Body #2 Workout ===_

*Standing MP*
95 x 15
105 x 8

*Shrugs*
275 x 12

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 10

*Smith CG Press*
135 x 20

*Seated Concentration DB Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 6
*
Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12
72.5 x 8

*Side Raise*
20 x 20

*Pitchers*
20 x 20

*ABS**
Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 11


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice wo YM , 

The old BW exercises are pretty good for a change of pace


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

4/8/06

*Lower Body* (High Rep)

*5 minutes on the treadmill

*100 Jump Ropes
100 Jump Ropes*

*Single Leg Sled Squat*
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 15

*100 Jump Ropes
100 Jump Ropes*

*SLDL*
225 x 4
315 x 2
315 x 2
225 x 8
*
150 Jump Ropes
150 Jump Ropes*

*Single Leg Press*
3 plates x 15
3 plates x 15

*200 Jump Ropes*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM ,
> 
> The old BW exercises are pretty good for a change of pace



Sure are GW


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice SLDL there.

What are the single leg sled squats?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice SLDL there.
> 
> What are the single leg sled squats?



Thanks....I couldn't find a pic online.....Once I do - I'll post it.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM ,
> 
> The old BW exercises are pretty good for a change of pace



Agreed.  I'd expect no less from YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I'd expect no less from YM.



  Thanks CP....

*4/9/06*

*30 minutes of Cardio*


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Just getting caught up, YM.  Survey says:  You're Crazy.

I'm impressed.  Guess will have to get to that boat ride in May or June, eh!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just getting caught up, YM.  Survey says:  You're Crazy.
> 
> I'm impressed.  Guess will have to get to that boat ride in May or June, eh!



 

May or June sounds good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2006)

4/10/06

3 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

*Jump Rope*

_2 Minutes
-- 1 minute rest
2 Minutes
-- 1 minute rest
1 Minute_

* I'm going to shot for 3 minute rounds for jump ropes.   I just need to find a clock in the gym to use.

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 11
bw +70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 7

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10
bw +70 x 6 | dropset | bw x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 13
130 x 11

*Pushup*
30
24

*Pullups*
8

*Horizontal Pullup*
20

*Cable Fly *
50 x 10

*Reverse Fly *
35 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Still Insane and Strong my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Krazee wo Ym !!     Good job !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still Insane and Strong my Friend, hope all is well!!!



Thanks...how's it going for you?



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Krazee wo Ym !!  Good job !



 I like doing the jump rope to warm up


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

aloha, mi amigo!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

It's goin my Friend, these low carbs are killin me though!!! Gotta do it though!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey guys......I was planning on doing lower body today but my right knee was swollen.   I came home instead  - iced it and popped some naproxen. (it sucks getting old)

I'm looking forward to Friday's Deep Tissue Massage


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> (it sucks getting old)



  The alternative is worse.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2006)

*UPPER BODY*

* Warmed up on Treadmill 

*Pullups*
16

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 4
*
Chinups*
14

*Pushups*
38
28
*WTF........

*Incline Supinated Grip Hammer Press*
180 x 11

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
*
Incline Supinated Grip Hammer Press*
180 x 13 

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10

*Standing MP*
95 x 10
95 x 8


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice wo YM,
you are definately keeping your body guessing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM,
> you are definately keeping your body guessing




Thanks  GW


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2006)

*UPPER BODY #2*

* My right knee is really starting to bother me (enough now to call the dr).

Anyhow....Here's today wo.

20 minute walk 

*Shrugs*
225 x 18
225 x 15

*CG Press*
135 x 19
135 x 15

*Seated Curl*
45 x 13
45 x 7

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 8
35 x 8

*Overhead Tricep Press*
150 x 15
150 x 13

*Straight Bar Curl*
90 x 14
90 x 8

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 20

*Dips*
19
15

*Cable Curl*
57.5 x 15
57.5 x 13


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2006)

4/19/06

*Full Body*

I kept all RI's at 45 seconds.  I was sweating like crazy.  It was a quick workout - about 25 minutes.   I did a lot of *SUPERSETS*

*Pullups* bw +45 x 5  (superset)  *Dips* bw +45 x 5
(45 second RI)
*Pullups* bw +45 x 4  (superset)  *Dips* bw +45 x 5
(45 second RI)
*Pullups* bw +45 x 3  (superset)  *Dips* bw +45 x 5

*Deadlifts*
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10

*Incline Supinated Grip Press* 180 x 10 (superset) *Chinups *x 10
(45 second RI)
*Incline Supinated Grip Press* 180 x 8 (superset) *Chinups *x 8
(45 second RI)
*Incline Supinated Grip Press* 180 x 6 (superset) *Chinups *x 6
(45 second RI)

*One legged Press*
2 plates x 20
3 plates x 15

*Pushups* x 30 (superset) *T-Bar Rows* 3 plates x 5 
(45 second RI)
*Pushups* x 25 (superset) *T-Bar Rows* 3 plates x 5 
(45 second RI)
*Pushups* x 20 (superset) *T-Bar Rows* 3 plates x 5 


I'm officially on vacation (again).   I'm heading to South Beach tomorrow at 6am for a bachelor party with 11 other guys (for four days).


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice wo YM, 

Be careful on vacation


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Lucky bastard


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

Holy balls, what a workout.

Have fun at the party.  Sounds like a kickass experience waiting to happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Holy balls, what a workout.
> 
> Have fun at the party. Sounds like a kickass experience waiting to happen.


 
I don't think that I could have said it any better....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2006)

4/24/06

Warmed up on the treadmill

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 12
bw +80 x 5 | dropset | bw x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 12
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 12
bw +45 x 10 |dropset | bw x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 10
130 x 10

*Incline Supinated Grip Press*
180 x 15
180 x 13

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like the "boys weekend " didn'y slow you down any


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like the "boys weekend " didn'y slow you down any



I was a goooooooooood time.   I have my last final exam tomorrow so I'm studying now.   I'll update you all on Wednesday


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Still Excellent w/o's going on in here!!! You are Officially INSANE my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2006)

4/26/06

*Lower Body*

*warmed up shooting 

*Used 60-75 RIs

*Sled Squat*
8 plates x 15
10 plates x 15
12 plates x 15
12 plates x 15

*Lunge*
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Hamstring Curl*
90 x 12
90 x 10
90 x 8

*Calf Raise*
100 x 25
100 x 20


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

How's it going, YM?  That's quite a bachelor party.  Workouts look solid as usual.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 4/26/06
> 
> *Lower Body*
> 
> ...




  Short and to the point


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, YM?  That's quite a bachelor party.  Workouts look solid as usual.



I'm getting back into the swing of things  

The BP was a blast.   

I'm heading to the doc next Thursday to get the pain in my groin checked out.   It's in the same spot as the hernia I had repaired almost two years ago.



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Short and to the point



Just the way I like it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2006)

4/27/06

*Upper Body*

*Warmed up on the treadmill for 5 minutes

I tried a Pyramid set to warmup my uppper body (no rest between any  exercise or set).   This whole 8 set pyramid took me about 5 minutes to do.   It was a bitch 

*Set/Step 1: 1 pullups/2 pushups/3 situps 
Set/Step 2: 2 pullups/4 pushups/6 situps 
Set/Step 3: 3 pullups/6 pushups/9 situps 
Set/Step 4: 4 pullups/8 pushups/12 situps 
Set/Step 5: 5 pullups/10 pushups/15 situps
Set/Step 6: 6 pullups/12 pushups/18 situps 
Set/Step 7: 7 pullups/14 pushups/15 situps (supposed to do 21)
Set/Step 8: 8 pullups/16 pushups/12 situps (supposed to do 24)*


*Standing MP *
95 x 12
95 x 10

*Shrugs *
225 x 20
225 x 15

*CG Press*
135 x 17
135 x 12

*Seated Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 7

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 8

*Side Raise*
20 x 15

*Overhead Tricep Press*
150 x 11
150 x 10

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 12
95 x 7

*Rowing Machine*
2 minutes as fast as I could go


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 4/19/06
> 
> *Full Body*
> 
> ...


dam, dude...tell me you... after this? if not..were you not born of this earth??? awesome workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam, dude...tell me you... after this? if not..were you not born of this earth??? awesome workout!



I concur


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam, dude...tell me you... after this? if not..were you not born of this earth??? awesome workout!





			
				GW said:
			
		

> I concur




It was one of my better workouts    I like these 30 minute balls to the wall sessions.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice SLDL there.
> 
> What are the single leg sled squats?



I finally found the pic of the "sled squat".  It's actually a PRECOR Super Squat Machine...

http://www.precor.com/comm/str-pl/pl624/


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm getting back into the swing of things
> 
> The BP was a blast.
> 
> ...


 
Sure that wasn't from the Bachelor Part


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I finally found the pic of the "sled squat". It's actually a PRECOR Super Squat Machine...
> 
> http://www.precor.com/comm/str-pl/pl624/


 
Yours is PRECOR???

The ones at LTF in Shelby, Troy, and GLIBERT, AZ are Icarians???
(exact same concept though)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2006)

4/29/06

*Lower Body*

5 minutes on treadmill to warmup

* Kept RI's between 90-120s   It was a quick workout (25 minutes) 

*Trap Bar Deads*
225 x 12 (w)
315 x 15
315 x 12
315 x 12
* knee felt good 

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 8

*Calf Raise*
120 x 20
120 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yours is PRECOR???
> 
> The ones at LTF in Shelby, Troy, and GLIBERT, AZ are Icarians???
> (exact same concept though)



Yes. 

How's AZ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sure that wasn't from the Bachelor Part



Good one


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

Great w/o BRother YM, glad the knees doin good!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

Workouts are badass as always guy.  How did your exams go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother YM, glad the knees doin good!!!



Thanks..me too 



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Workouts are badass as always guy. How did your exams go?



I appreciate it 

I aced the marketing exam..... ....we'll see about the operations mgt exam


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 4/29/06
> 
> *Lower Body*
> 
> ...



Another strong /quick wo


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

what's a trap bar dead? Is that the bar that has the big 'U' in the middle?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2006)

5/1/06

*UPPER Body plus deadlifts*

I kept all RI's at 40 seconds (5 seconds less than last time). It was a quick workout - about 30-35 minutes.  These short RIs are intense!

*Pullups bw +45 x 5 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5*
(40 second RI)
*Pullups bw +45 x 4 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5*
(40 second RI)
*Pullups bw +45 x 3 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5*

90 seconds in between exercises

*Deadlifts*
225 x 10
(40 second RI)
225 x 10
(40 second RI)
225 x 10

90 seconds in between exercises

*Chinups x 10 (superset)  Pushups x 25 *
(40 second RI)
*Chinups x 6 (superset)  Pushups x 15 *
(40 second RI)
*Chinups x 5 (superset)  Pushups x 15* 

90 seconds in between exercises

*Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 10 (superset) T-Bar Rows 2 plates x 12 *
(40 second RI)
*Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 8 (superset) T-Bar Rows 2 plates x 10 *
(40 second RI)
*Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 7 (superset) T-Bar Rows 2 plates x 8 *

90 seconds in between exercises

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87 x 15
(40 second RI)
87 x 12
(40 second RI)
87 x 10

120 seconds in between exercises

*Rowing*
1 Minute Row
(20 second RI)
1 Minute Row
(20 second RI)
1 Minute Row

  DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

I come in here expecting to read lurid tales of debauchery and drunkeness, and all I get are reports of great workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Wow !!  

Nice wo YM, But it looks like you were slacking on the dips


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I come in here expecting to read lurid tales of debauchery and drunkeness, and all I get are reports of great workouts.



   Sorry  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Wow !!
> 
> Nice wo YM, But it looks like you were slacking on the dips



All I can say is - Give it a shot     The short RI's make a BIG difference.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's a trap bar dead? Is that the bar that has the big 'U' in the middle?


well...is it??mm? huh? Huh? Is it?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2006)

whats up YM? Long time no speak?!  I see you have been trucking along nicely, your workouts are always nice and strong, how are you liking the short rest periods?  That's something I can never do, I think I would wind up puking more than working out, lol

and btw...CONGRATS on the baby man!  You can let me know what to expect, my wife is pregnant and due in October, so you'll be able to give me a nice heads up....get your rest now, cause they keep telling me, we aren't gonna get ANY once the baby comes


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...is it??mm? huh? Huh? Is it?



YES      I haven't had access to the internet all day since I'm in a class - out of the office (all week).



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> whats up YM? Long time no speak?! I see you have been trucking along nicely, your workouts are always nice and strong, how are you liking the short rest periods? That's something I can never do, I think I would wind up puking more than working out, lol
> 
> and btw...CONGRATS on the baby man! You can let me know what to expect, my wife is pregnant and due in October, so you'll be able to give me a nice heads up....get your rest now, cause they keep telling me, we aren't gonna get ANY once the baby comes



Hey  - things are good.     The short RIs are a hard but rewarding (I hope).   I've leaned up a bit (with the help of a cleaner diet too).    I've been weighing in around 185-186.  

Congrats to you too!!   



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!!



Thanks AA    It's been a long day......see ya tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2006)

5/2/06

*AM* - 20 minute walk

5/3/06

*AM* - 20 minute walk

*PM*

*Lower Body*

Another day with short RI's    

*Squat*
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10
(45 second RI)

*Single leg Hamstring Curl*
72 x 10
(45 second RI)
72 x 10
(45 second RI)
72 x 10
(45 second RI)

*Hack Squat*
4 plates x 10
(45 second RI)
4 plates x 10
(45 second RI)
4 plates x 10
(45 second RI)

*SLDL*
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10

*Calf Raise*
140 x 20
(45 second RI)
140 x 20

*Lunge *
70 x 10
(45 second RI)
70 x 10

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 12 lbs*
20
(45 second RI)
20
(45 second RI)
20


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet workout YM! You must have been exhausted when you were done!  Have you thrown up yet from these intense short rest interval workouts????


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeeeet workout YM! You must have been exhausted when you were done!  Have you thrown up yet from these intense short rest interval workouts????



No puking yet  

I'm off to the doc today.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No puking yet
> 
> I'm off to the doc today.


 
what for?


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother YM, hope everything is okay my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2006)

5/4/06

*The doc could not find a hernia but he scheduled a ultrasound for next week.

*Upper Body*

* 5 minutes on treadmill

*Chinups (superset) Pushups*
16 (superset) 30
(45 second RI)
12 (superset) 25
(45 second RI)
*Supinated Grip (superset) Pushups*
10 (superset) 20

*Machine Row (superset) Dips*
180 x 12 (superset) 12
(45 second RI)
180 x 11 (superset) 10
(45 second RI)

*Standing MP*
95 x 9
(45 second RI)
95 x 7

*Seated Curls*
40 x 12
(45 second RI)
40 x 10

*Rope Tricep Press*
72.5 x 13
(45 second RI)
72.5 x 11

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
(45 second RI)
225 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

rows supersetted with dips? Interesting combo! I like that...where did you come up with your exercise pairings?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> rows supersetted with dips? Interesting combo! I like that...where did you come up with your exercise pairings?



I just pick a new combo everytime (some chest exercise with some "other" back exercise) to keep things fresh


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

hey stewart...if you haven't noticed....mommba isn't a real human....he looks and acts like one..the conspiracy theory here is that he is from the planet krypton. He is a mild mannered worker to disguise his super hero self.
His only wekaness are his Earth born wife and family and his workouts. No mere mortal can sustain his workouts...
Look thru them! I am telling the truth!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/4/06
> 
> *The doc could not find a hernia but he scheduled a ultrasound for next week.



So he thinks your pregnant  

Nice wo YM !!   You'll probably have to cut back as you get farther along .


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2006)

Good ol' push-pull supersets.  I love those things.  I'm going to return to workouts like that in the not too distant future I think.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey stewart...if you haven't noticed....mommba isn't a real human....he looks and acts like one..the conspiracy theory here is that he is from the planet krypton. He is a mild mannered worker to disguise his super hero self.
> His only wekaness are his Earth born wife and family and his workouts. No mere mortal can sustain his workouts...
> Look thru them! I am telling the truth!


 
  Thanks....that was funny.   



			
				GW said:
			
		

> So he thinks your pregnant
> 
> Nice wo YM !! You'll probably have to cut back as you get farther along .


.......Maybe he got my wifes chart and mine mixed up ....   





			
				CP said:
			
		

> Good ol' push-pull supersets. I love those things. I'm going to return to workouts like that in the not too distant future I think.



I like 'em too!!   Quick and Challenging workouts


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks....that was funny.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey stewart...if you haven't noticed....mommba isn't a real human....he looks and acts like one..the conspiracy theory here is that he is from the planet krypton. He is a mild mannered worker to disguise his super hero self.
> His only wekaness are his Earth born wife and family and his workouts. No mere mortal can sustain his workouts...
> Look thru them! I am telling the truth!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2006)

5/6/06
*
Lower Body*

10 minutes shooting to warmup

* Kept RI's between 90-120s It was a quick workout (35 minutes) 

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10
405 x 5
405 x 4
* knee felt good 

*SLDL*
225 x 10
275 x 6

*One Legged Sled Squat*
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
20
20


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

* it looks like it did!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> * it looks like it did!



Don't jinx me


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2006)

I didn't think Kryptonians COULD be jinxed...


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

Nice deadlifts.  Woo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

5/8/06

*5 minutes on the treadmill to warmup

I kept all but one RI at 45 seconds.   My second set usually suffers but it's damn hard workout with these short RIs.

*Continuous Set*
5 pullups/10 pushups/15 situps 
6 pullups/12 pushups/18 situps 
7 pullups/14 pushups/15 situps 
8 pullups/16 pushups/12 situps
9 pullups/18 pushups/12 situps
* situps are my weak point.....

*Weighted Dips *(45 second RI)
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 7 | dropset | bw x 3

*Weighted Chins *(45 second RI)
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7 | dropset | bw x 3

*Standing DB Press* (45 second RI)
50 x 10
50 x 7

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press* (45 second RI)
72.5 x 8
72.5 x 7

*Seated DB Curl*
40 x 10

(45 second RI)

*Incline Fly *
50 x 12

(90 second RI)

*DB Row*
130 x 10

(45 second RI)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 8

*Treadmill *
5 more minutes

*Continuous Set*
30 pushups
20 Swiss ball crunches holding 20lbs
12 pushups
20 Swiss ball crunches holding 20lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I didn't think Kryptonians COULD be jinxed...



I wish  



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Nice deadlifts. Woo!



Thanks....It always feels good to lift heavy


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/8/06
> 
> *5 minutes on the treadmill to warmup
> 
> ...



Wow YM !!!  What are you doing to yourself ?  Looks like torture!  Do you have a goal for these kamikaze wo's ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow YM !!!  What are you doing to yourself ?  Looks like torture!  Do you have a goal for these kamikaze wo's ?



Sure do ... 2 reasons...

1) My doc told me that I was "middle aged" (at 35) and my body can't do what my mind wants it to.   I told him - "I don't think so"

2) I'll share "the reason" when the time is right....... 

I appreciate the support though


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sure do ... 2 reasons...
> 
> 1) My doc told me that I was "middle aged" (at 35) and my body can't do what my mind wants it to.   I told him - "I don't think so"
> 
> ...



Your Doc actually said that ?  LOL  Time for a second opinion ?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sure do ... 2 reasons...
> 
> 1) My doc told me that I was "middle aged" (at 35) and my body can't do what my mind wants it to. I told him - "I don't think so"
> 
> ...


 
well these are the same doctors that probably don't do a damn thing exercise wise and just assume it is not good.  They will also probably tell you that the body of a middle aged man shouldn't be lifting 300+ pounds over their chest, or 200 pounds over their heads, or picking up 400+ pounds off the floor.

This is the problem with things today.  Maybe back in the day it was the rare exception for people in their 30s, 40s and 50s to be lifting heavy weights, or in such great shape they can complete a weight training workout with 45 seconds in between crazy intense sets.  But today is totally different.  So me a 50 year old "in shape" man from today vs the same 50 year old in shape man from 30 years ago, and I guarantee the guy today can eat the guy from yesterday for breakfast, lol...the 50 year olds of today resemble 30 year olds from the past, and so long as we continue to put our minds to it, continue to eat right, and rest right, and workout smart, we will be doing this for the rest of our lives.

I plan to be benching heavy weight way into my 60s.  I wanna be a buff grandfather!! lol


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

It looks like you're still the king of weighted pullups round these parts !


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well these are the same doctors that probably don't do a damn thing exercise wise and just assume it is not good.  They will also probably tell you that the body of a middle aged man shouldn't be lifting 300+ pounds over their chest, or 200 pounds over their heads, or picking up 400+ pounds off the floor.
> 
> This is the problem with things today.  Maybe back in the day it was the rare exception for people in their 30s, 40s and 50s to be lifting heavy weights, or in such great shape they can complete a weight training workout with 45 seconds in between crazy intense sets.  But today is totally different.  So me a 50 year old "in shape" man from today vs the same 50 year old in shape man from 30 years ago, and I guarantee the guy today can eat the guy from yesterday for breakfast, lol...the 50 year olds of today resemble 30 year olds from the past, and so long as we continue to put our minds to it, continue to eat right, and rest right, and workout smart, we will be doing this for the rest of our lives.
> 
> I plan to be benching heavy weight way into my 60s.  I wanna be a buff grandfather!! lol



Nicely put    I'll join you at the gym in 2037  




			
				S156 said:
			
		

> It looks like you're still the king of weighted pullups round these parts !



I try my best


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

My name's cut down to S156 now?


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sure do ... 2 reasons...
> 
> 1) My doc told me that I was "middle aged" (at 35) and my body can't do what my mind wants it to.   I told him - "I don't think so"
> 
> ...



Haha, damned straight.  I'll tell my doctor where to stick it if he gives me that bullshit come time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> My name's cut down to S156 now?



Don't feel slighted....I usually cut everyones screen name down a couple characters   


*============== Doctor Visit Update ================*

Today's an off day.   I had my ultrasound this morning.  The doc did not find any ab tears/hernias but he did find a cyst on the bone.   He said that could be causing me the pain.   I'll see the sports med surgeon on Thursday to figure out what we are going to do about it.    It may be as simple as a shot (which probably won't feel very good in the groin).      We'll see...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, damned straight.  I'll tell my doctor where to stick it if he gives me that bullshit come time!



   He obviously doesn't know the kind of workouts we do


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 9, 2006)

Does the doc WO at all???

I hate that...

I finally found a Family Prac that I liked about two years ago in MI...

Now I'm screwed -


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Does the doc WO at all???
> 
> I hate that...
> 
> ...



He's actually a VERY reputable doc that works on some of Detroit's professional athletes (Wings and Lions)......maybe he was having a bad day or maybe he was joking and I just took it the wrong way.   I'll find out more  on Thursday since I'll see him again to figure out my options....... 

Hope all is well w/ you out West...I'm sure you are adjusting


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hope all is well w/ you out West...I'm sure you are adjusting


 
I'm not adjusting...

I'm Broke -


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Insane (As Usual) w/o BRother YM, hey my Friend, Age is only a Number, the Mind is a powerful ally, keep at it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't feel slighted....I usually cut everyones screen name down a couple characters
> 
> 
> *============== Doctor Visit Update ================*
> ...




Ouch !!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't feel slighted....I usually cut everyones screen name down a couple characters
> 
> 
> *============== Doctor Visit Update ================*
> ...


 
I think I would rather stick a needle in my eye than in my groin!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Insane (As Usual) w/o BRother YM, hey my Friend, Age is only a Number, the Mind is a powerful ally, keep at it!!!



AGREED!!   



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Ouch !!!



You said it  



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> I think I would rather stick a needle in my eye than in my groin!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2006)

5/9/06

15 minute walk tonight

I installed my "home made" dip bars in my garage.   Now I have a pullup bar, dip bars, bench, dumbells, heavy bag and speed bag.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/9/06
> 
> 15 minute walk tonight
> 
> I installed my "home made" dip bars in my garage. Now I have a pullup bar, dip bars, bench, dumbells, heavy bag and speed bag.


yeah..but do you have a curling cage????


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Tell your Doc that you are Dr. YM and you are in command of what your body will and won't do. 

How's it going, YM?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2006)

5/10/06

*Lower Body*

**8 minutes on the treadmill*

*Squats*
225 x 12
(45 second RI)
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10
(45 second RI)

*SLDL*
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 8
(45 second RI)

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
(45 second RI)
45 x 15
(45 second RI)
45 x 15
(45 second RI)

*Leg Press*
6 plates x 20

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 25lbs*20
(45 second RI)
20

*Bosu Ball Squats*
50
(45 second RI)
30
*
Deep Jump Squats holding 25 lbs*
25
(45 second RI)
18

*Side to side jumps*
20
(45 second RI)
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
77.5 x 25
(45 second RI)
77.5 x 20

**5 more minutes on the treadmill*


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Nice wo YM.

What are jump squats for ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM.
> 
> What are jump squats for ?



It's a plyometric exercise to build explosiveness.   I really wanted to test my leg before I see the doctor tomorrow AM.  It actually felt pretty good - just a little pain.


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's a plyometric exercise to build explosiveness.   I really wanted to test my leg before I see the doctor tomorrow AM.  It actually felt pretty good - just a little pain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Tell your Doc that you are Dr. YM and you are in command of what your body will and won't do.
> 
> How's it going, YM?





Hey BM........all is good.   I'm working on installing a new hard drive and CDRW right now..........

Hope all is well with you


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2006)

5/11/06

*Doc update:*

I need an MRI now..............They did not find anything conclusion on the ultrasound


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/11/06
> 
> *Doc update:*
> 
> I need an MRI now..............They did not find anything conclusion on the ultrasound



Doc must have a car payment due


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Doc must have a car payment due


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>



Nice!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

5/12/06

* I tried out my "home gym" today.  I kept everything with 60 second RIs.   It was basically ONE LONG CIRCUIT.

*Pullups*
16

*Pushups*
45

*Pullups*
14

*Pushups*
35

*Pullups*
9

*Pushups*
35

*Hanging knee Raise*
25
25

*Chinups*
14

*Dips*
16

*Chinups*
12

*Dips*
14

*Chinups*
10

*Dips*
12

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
25

*Pushups*
27

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
25

*Pushups*
25

*Boxing part*

_*Round 1*_
3 minutes on the heavy bag *   .. it's harder than it sounds

100 hits for each arm on the speed bag (5 at a time)

100 jump ropes

_*Round 2*_
3 minutes on the heavy bag

200 hits for each arm on the speed bag (different combinations)

100 jump ropes

_*Round 3*_
3 minutes on the heavy bag

200 hits for each arm on the speed bag (different combinations)

100 jump ropes


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *Boxing part*
> 
> _*Round 1*_
> 3 minutes on the heavy bag *   .. it's harder than it sounds
> ...



Now the beast is practicing to kick someones ass!!   
Stick and move, stick and move....


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Luckily, we all know he's too nice a guy for that


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Luckily, we all know he's too nice a guy for that



   As long as you are on my "good side"


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2006)

How's the wife doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How's the wife doing?



Great....9 weeks to go  

How about yours?


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2006)

doing good, she was pretty nauseaus at the beginning.  I wish we could say 9 more weeks. like 17 more to go.

Do you know the sex?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> doing good, she was pretty nauseaus at the beginning.  I wish we could say 9 more weeks. like 17 more to go.
> 
> Do you know the sex?



I'm glad your wife is doing good.   

It's going to be a surprise for us.      You ?


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

Fun looking workout.  I love to keep the density high.  Might as well keep it moving!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Great....9 weeks to go
> 
> How about yours?


Are you getting nervous??  That'll be the most awesome day of your life, YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fun looking workout.  I love to keep the density high.  Might as well keep it moving!



  I liked the speed bag work.   I prefer to workout at the gym but this was a nice change of pace.



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Are you getting nervous?? That'll be the most awesome day of your life, YM



 I'm not nervous yet................ .......tomorrow is our first "class" at the hospital regarding "what to expect"......It should be interesting.........


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm not nervous yet................ .......tomorrow is our first "class" at the hospital regarding "what to expect"......It should be interesting.........



You'll get nervous in a hurry when she says "Honey, I think my water just broke!!!"  It's nerve wracking but results in the ultimate joy.  I hope all goes well for you and your wife in these last few weeks, YM Words can't really describe those first few hours.


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm glad your wife is doing good.
> 
> It's going to be a surprise for us.  You ?


 
Yep! we thought about finding out, and keeping it a secret.  But my wife is horrible at keeping secrets



> I'm not nervous yet................ .......tomorrow is our first "class" at the hospital regarding "what to expect"......It should be interesting.........


 
I never got nervous with the first guy.  WRT to the class, get a good nights sleep, cause if you don't you might nod off, I know I did   Worst part was we were sitting at the front of the class.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You'll get nervous in a hurry when she says "Honey, I think my water just broke!!!"  It's nerve wracking but results in the ultimate joy.  I hope all goes well for you and your wife in these last few weeks, YM Words can't really describe those first few hours.



Thanks for kind words - BM!!  :thumbs



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> I never got nervous with the first guy. WRT to the class, get a good nights sleep, cause if you don't you might nod off, I know I did Worst part was we were sitting at the front of the class.



  I'm off to class in a few


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

That is an insane circuit! And Congrat on the newcoming edition to the family!! 

The shot they may want to give you...is that cortisone?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That is an insane circuit! And Congrat on the newcoming edition to the family!!
> 
> The shot they may want to give you...is that cortisone?



I'm not sure yet...........I still have some more tests to do


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

looks like a tiring workout, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *The doc could not find a hernia but he scheduled a ultrasound for next week.



Does the doctor offer you and your wife a "buy one get one free" deal?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Today's an off day.   I had my ultrasound this morning.  The doc did not find any ab tears/hernias but he did find a cyst on the bone.   He said that could be causing me the pain.   I'll see the sports med surgeon on Thursday to figure out what we are going to do about it.    It may be as simple as a shot (which probably won't feel very good in the groin).      We'll see...........



  Ahem, the words "shot" and "groin" should not appear in the same sentence.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like a tiring workout, brotha!



It was     I took Sat/Sun off.   I feel great today  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Ahem, the words "shot" and "groin" should not appear in the same sentence.



You got THAT right!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

'morning! What kind of workout have u planned for self annihilation today sir?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning! What kind of workout have u planned for self annihilation today sir?




The plan is to BEAT these numbers:   

(2 sets of each)

Weighted Dips 
bw +65 x 6

Weighted Chins 
bw +65 x 6

Standing DB Press 
50 x 12

DB Row 
130 x 10 

Tricep Overhead Rope Press 
72.5 x 10 

Shrugs 
225 x 15 

Continuous Set 
5 pullups/10 pushups/15 situps 
6 pullups/12 pushups/18 situps 
7 pullups/14 pushups/15 situps 
8 pullups/16 pushups/12 situps 
9 pullups/18 pushups/12 situps 

Plus 10 minutes of cardio


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

sounds fun!
myt goal 2day is to get 335 for sets of 5 on squats...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds fun!
> myt goal 2day is to get 335 for sets of 5 on squats...



Do it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

fine then...I think I will!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Both of you... go for it !!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

You are Incredibly INSANE, Outstanding w/o my Friend, excellent usage of the rounds techniques!!! I agree 100%, 3 minutes have never seemed SO LONG!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Both of you... go for it !!!


I did...almost made it too...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You are Incredibly INSANE, Outstanding w/o my Friend, excellent usage of the rounds techniques!!! I agree 100%, 3 minutes have never seemed SO LONG!!!



  Thanks.   I'm going to implement that more often


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

5/15/06 

*Upper (heavy)*

* 5 minutes on the tread.   I increased my RI's to 75-90 seconds

*Weighted Chins *
bw +65 x 7
bw +65 x 7

*Weighted Dips *
bw +70 x 8
bw +70 x 7

*Standing DB Press* 
50 x 10 
50 x 9

*DB Row *
130 x 15 R | 11 L
130 x 11 R |  9 L

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press* 
77.5 x 8
77.5 x 6

*Shrugs *
225 x 20
225 x 15

*Continuous Set *
5 pullups/10 pushups/12 situps 
6 pullups/12 pushups/12 situps 
7 pullups/14 pushups/10 situps 
8 pullups/16 pushups/8 situps 

*STRETCH!!!*


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

I'll bet that continuous set at the end kicked your ass more than the rest of the workout combined....I know for me, I can bench press 500 pounds, dip 400 pounds, etc, but as long as I rest 4 minutes or more each set I am fine, but today even when I did 1 minute rest, it kicked my ass big time....your set is just nuts....

reminds me of a "shoulder medley" set I used to do, but don't do anymore cause it hurts too much , lol....20 front raises, 20 side raises, and 20 bent over raises all continuous.  The very definition of hell on earth


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Nice wo YM !

Man there are detting to be a lot of freekin animals here on IM   Yes , you're one of them


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I'll bet that continuous set at the end kicked your ass more than the rest of the workout combined....I know for me, I can bench press 500 pounds, dip 400 pounds, etc, but as long as I rest 4 minutes or more each set I am fine, but today even when I did 1 minute rest, it kicked my ass big time....your set is just nuts....
> 
> reminds me of a "shoulder medley" set I used to do, but don't do anymore cause it hurts too much , lol....20 front raises, 20 side raises, and 20 bent over raises all continuous.  The very definition of hell on earth



RI's make a big difference 

The "shoulder medley" ...aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh - fond memories of that


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !
> 
> Man there are detting to be a lot of freekin animals here on IM   Yes , you're one of them



   So are you


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> RI's make a big difference
> 
> The "shoulder medley" ...aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh - fond memories of that


 
yeah about as fond a memory as that needle in your groin is gonna be, lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yeah about as fond a memory as that needle in your groin is gonna be, lol


Archie...smite Stew for putting THAT image into my mind....owie!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Archie...smite Stew for putting THAT image into my mind....owie!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Archie...smite Stew for putting THAT image into my mind....owie!



What are YOU guys worried about....????   I'm the one that should be worried


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

No worries, YM 

Except, is it ever going to stop raining?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No worries, YM
> 
> Except, is it ever going to stop raining?



No shit............I'm glad I have pontoon.   I might be able to boat over to your house


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No shit............I'm glad I have pontoon. I might be able to boat over to your house


btw..what's a cubit? Have plenty of wood? Just in case???


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

we still need rain here....   fire bans aren't good for camping...
'cause..camping just isn't camping w/out a camp fire...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> btw..what's a cubit? Have plenty of wood? Just in case???



Cubit ???


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

do u remember Bill Cosy's stand up joke about Moses?
ding! MOSES!
Yes Lord?
You will build me an Ark...___cubits, by ___cubits
riiight.....what's a cubit?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do u remember Bill Cosy's stand up joke about Moses?
> ding! MOSES!
> Yes Lord?
> You will build me an Ark...___cubits, by ___cubits
> riiight.....what's a cubit?



Nope.....sorry.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nope.....sorry.


what?? you're as old as I am...
the album: Bill Cosby: Himself
came out in '83 - '84....good stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

5/16/06

30 minutes of Cardio


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/16/06
> 
> 30 minutes of Cardio


 
how boring! I always look forward to something good in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> how boring! I always look forward to something good in here



True.........Cardio BLOWS!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> True.........Cardio BLOWS!!!


 
yep thats why i never do it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

I was just looking at my journal from last year at this time.....I was just recovering from my torn achilles tendon surgery which I had on 5/13/05.   I weighed 190.   My numbers are up a couple on all my exercises.    It's nice to see progress


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was just looking at my journal from last year at this time.....I was just recovering from my torn achilles tendon surgery which I had on 5/13/05.   I weighed 190.   My numbers are up a couple on all my exercises.    It's nice to see progress


That's awesome buddy. It's always nice to see progress, especially after injuries!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

sweet, moomba!
I found a couple of my old journals....wish I could say the same...seem everytime I make progress...'life' gets in the way...and I have to start over...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's awesome buddy. It's always nice to see progress, especially after injuries!



Yes sir!!



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> sweet, moomba!
> I found a couple of my old journals....wish I could say the same...seem everytime I make progress...'life' gets in the way...and I have to start over...



I thought "lifting" was part of life        I know - unfortunately - it takes a backseat to family and work.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

it's labled as 'extra curricular'...and as u say: family and work come 1st...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

5/17/06

*Lower Body*

*5 minutes on treadmill
*
Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 15
405 x 6
405 x 5

*SLDL*
275 x 6
275 x 5

*One legged Sled Squat*
4 plates x 15

*Sled Squat*
4 plates x 30

*Calf Raise*
120 x 22
120 x 18
120 x 16

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 15
87.5 x 15

*Jump Squats holding 25lbs*
22
18

*Crunches*
35
20

*STRETCH!*


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/17/06
> 
> *Lower Body*
> 
> ...









not even sure what the heck a sled squat is...but still looks impressive!
BTW...How's Lois and Jimmy doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not even sure what the heck a sled squat is...but still looks impressive!
> BTW...How's Lois and Jimmy doing?



Who's Lois and Jimmy ?

Sorry .....


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Nice wo YM !!

Your squats make me hurt just reading them


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 5/17/06
> 
> *Lower Body*
> 
> ...


 
Did you look like this  after your trap bar deads? lol

congrats on yet another awesome workout, I am particularly impressed by high SLDLs like yours, however, tonight, I stumbled upon a new "technique" to do SLDLs, and I am gonna be there soon, I know it, as long as I follow my new technique. 

See, I always used to pull them off the rack at about waist level, step back a couple steps and set myself and begin.  For some reason, I got a lot of stress on my lower back, hams too, but mostly back, so I never made it past 225 and haven't been at 225 for a while.  However, tonight, fooling around, I set the bar on the ground this time, stood over it, set myself, and really concentrated on sqeezing my hams and glutes and "snapping" the weight up....well, lo and behold, I put 225 on my bar and banged out like 8 quick reps with absolutely no warmup....they felt great! not a lot of back stress at all...I think I found the secret of how you guys do big number SLDLs


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo YM !!
> 
> Your squats make me hurt just reading them



  The high rep squats feel good.




			
				S20 said:
			
		

> Did you look like this  after your trap bar deads? lol
> 
> congrats on yet another awesome workout, I am particularly impressed by high SLDLs like yours, however, tonight, I stumbled upon a new "technique" to do SLDLs, and I am gonna be there soon, I know it, as long as I follow my new technique.
> 
> See, I always used to pull them off the rack at about waist level, step back a couple steps and set myself and begin. For some reason, I got a lot of stress on my lower back, hams too, but mostly back, so I never made it past 225 and haven't been at 225 for a while. However, tonight, fooling around, I set the bar on the ground this time, stood over it, set myself, and really concentrated on sqeezing my hams and glutes and "snapping" the weight up....well, lo and behold, I put 225 on my bar and banged out like 8 quick reps with absolutely no warmup....they felt great! not a lot of back stress at all...I think I found the secret of how you guys do big number SLDLs



I would be careful about doing SLDL's without warming up....I ALWAYS use 135 x 10 to acclimate the hams to some weight (and this is after doing the treadmill and squating).    Torn hammies take a while to heal.       That's cool that you figured out "what works for you".    

As far as my trap bar deads - I'm slowly working my numbers back up.      ... haha.....I plan on adding one rep a week.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

yesterday I gave in and ordered the Amimal M Stak.  I can't wait to get it.....  here I come!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The high rep squats feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I always warm up, dont think I am silly, lol, I was just playing around and I wasn't straining myself, so I just wanted to experiment, but yeah, every time I actually plan on working out, I do lots and lots of warmups all the time


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yesterday I gave in and ordered the Amimal M Stak.  I can't wait to get it.....  here I come!



Pretty soon ... all you are going to see around here is:


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Pretty soon ... all you are going to see around here is:


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Who's Lois and Jimmy ?
> 
> Sorry .....


c'mon, Mr. Kent...   ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was just looking at my journal from last year at this time.....I was just recovering from my torn achilles tendon surgery which I had on 5/13/05.   I weighed 190.   My numbers are up a couple on all my exercises.    It's nice to see progress



It's always good to look back at old workouts.  Makes you feel all buff, hehe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's always good to look back at old workouts.  Makes you feel all buff, hehe.



Up until a few months ago - I had workout information in my planner that dated back to 1995.   I tracked it about once every 2-3 months as far as how much I weighed, benched, squated, pulled and "recent injuries".


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Still Insane I see, Good Stuff BRother YM, keep at it!!!
I'm seriously interested in this Animal stuff, please post as to how it effects you my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still Insane I see, Good Stuff BRother YM, keep at it!!!
> I'm seriously interested in this Animal stuff, please post as to how it effects you my Friend!!!



Sure thing AA!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2006)

5/19/06

* 5 minutes on treadmill

*1 LONG CYCLE*

*Pullups*
16

(60s RI)

*Pushups*
46

(60s RI)

*Situps*
35

(60s RI)

*Pullups*
14

(60s RI)

*Pushups*
46

(60s RI)

*Situps*
30

(60s RI)

*Chinups*
16

(60s RI)

*Dips*
17

(60s RI)

*Chinups*
9

(60s RI)
*
Dips*
13

(60s RI)

*Roman Chair Leg Raise*
25

(60s RI)

*Roman Chair Leg Raise*
25

(60s RI)

*Incline Fly*
55 x 11

(60s RI)

*Pitchers*
30 x 10

(60s RI)

*Incline Fly*
55 x 10

(60s RI)

*Pitchers*
30 x 10

_(Stretch legs for 3-4 minutes and give my upper body a break) _

*Rope Tricep Press*
77.5 x 8

(60s RI)

*Cable Curl*
77.5 x 10

(60s RI)

*Rope Tricep Press*
77.5 x 9

(60s RI)

*Cable Curl*
77.5 x 10

(60s RI)

*CG Press*
135 x 15

(60s RI)

*Seated Preacher Curl*
45 x 10

(60s RI)

*Pushup Dropset*
35 | 20 second RI | 15 |  20 second RI | 12

DONE!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2006)

umm, I believe you have surpassed the allotted amount of space for a workout post, lol....phew, I got tired just scrolling through all that.....good stuff YM....are you purposely staying away from the heavy weights recently, like a deloading week or something like that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> umm, I believe you have surpassed the allotted amount of space for a workout post, lol....phew, I got tired just scrolling through all that.....good stuff YM....are you purposely staying away from the heavy weights recently, like a deloading week or something like that?



  .... that WAS a lot of space for one workout post.

For me it's very hard to lift heavy with short RIs.   Next week I'm going to do set of 3-5 reps with longer RIs.   I'm just trying to switch things up


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2006)

I got my animal M stak today, holy horse pills BATMAN!  And there's like 3 of those big, BIG ones...ughhhh.....every day for 21 days, damn, let's hope it is worth it


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2006)

Nice on YM,
You gotta switch stuff up once in awhile


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I got my animal M stak today, holy horse pills BATMAN!  And there's like 3 of those big, BIG ones...ughhhh.....every day for 21 days, damn, let's hope it is worth it




I hope it's worth it too....otherwise I'll be..........

haha



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Nice on YM,
> You gotta switch stuff up once in awhile



That's right GW.   I did this short RI stuff for about a month.   It was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I hope it's worth it too....otherwise I'll be..........


 
I think u are already there, sir...u will be more like:


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think u are already there, sir...u will be more like:



  


========================

5/20/06
*
20 minutes cardio*

5/21/06

*Lower Body*

shot for about 15 minutes

*Squats*
225 x 20
225 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 13

*Calf Raise*
140 x 20
140 x 20
140 x 15

*B. Split Squat*
15
15

*Hanging Knee Raise*
25

*20 minutes of cardio*


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

da-am! There's the big rep squats again! I will go back to those again in a couple months....
This current split doesn't include my squats for high reps...nor will next months...July's (one BP per day) cycle will though!
before July, I want 350lbs for at least 1 full rep....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2006)

5/24/06

*Upper (heavy)*

* 5 minutes on the tread. I increased my RI's to 90-120 seconds

*Weighted Chins* 
bw +80 x 5
bw +80 x 4 | dropset | bw x 10

*Weighted Dips* 
bw +80 x 5
bw +80 x 5 | dropset | bw x 11

*T-bar Rows *
4 Plates x 3
4 Plates x 3

*Nautilus Xplode Machine* 
http://www.nautilus.com/catalog/productdetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441760683&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302031739&bmUID=1148508827457
300 x 6
335 x 3

*Shrugs *
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Standing MP*
95 x 13
95 x 10

*Continuous Set *
10 pullups/20 pushups/15 situps 
8 pullups/20 pushups/12 situps 
6 pullups/15 pushups/10 situps 
4 pullups/12 pushups/10 situps 

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 11

*Cable Fly *
50 x 20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 15
87.5 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

Go YM !  
When you gonna quit screwing around and put those 2-45's on for chins/dips ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Go YM !
> When you gonna quit screwing around and put those 2-45's on for chins/dips ?



I have .. but I only get 3 reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2006)

5/25/06

Today's an off today.   I have my MRI tomorrow AM.   Hopefully they will find what's causing the pain in my groin/hip area.


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I have .. but I only get 3 reps.


Only!!! 

Still INSANE in here I see!!!

Best wishes for tomorrow at the dr.s!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Only!!!
> 
> Still INSANE in here I see!!!
> 
> Best wishes for tomorrow at the dr.s!!!



Thanks AA....

They did not find a hernia from doing an MRI......I guess that's good but they still don't know what's wrong...Wednesday I'm slated for the Arthogram.....(shot in the groin).............


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks AA....
> 
> They did not find a hernia from doing an MRI......I guess that's good but they still don't know what's wrong...Wednesday I'm slated for the Arthogram.....(shot in the groin).............


 
  If I were you I would start praying, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> If I were you I would start praying, lol


----------



## boilermaker (May 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> If I were you I would start praying, lol


If I was you, I'd start partying
Hey, Dr. YM, what would you think about me coming over to your gym some day and having you check out my form on the free weight lifts I do???
I'd like to have some advice on how I'm doing them so I can get it right.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> If I was you, I'd start partying
> Hey, Dr. YM, what would you think about me coming over to your gym some day and having you check out my form on the free weight lifts I do???
> I'd like to have some advice on how I'm doing them so I can get it right.



Sure BM.....Anytime


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2006)

5/27/06

*Full Body*

* Quick 30 minute workout....

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 20
315 x 15

*Pullups*
16
13

*CG Press*
135 x 20 
135 x 18

*Seated Curls*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*Body weight Tricep Extentions*
16
15

*Leg Press*
220 x 15
300 x 12
300 x 15


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

Hip/Groin pain huh? How severe is it? I had an issue with mine back in the summer about 10 months ago... I think it was a strain, but it might have been an issue with my ITB...

A shot in the groin?  I generally take shots pretty well, but I think getting one in my groin would make me shit my pants.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hip/Groin pain huh? How severe is it? I had an issue with mine back in the summer about 10 months ago... I think it was a strain, but it might have been an issue with my ITB...
> 
> A shot in the groin?  I generally take shots pretty well, but I think getting one in my groin would make me shit my pants.



It sucks.....it hurts mainly when I'm playing sports.    I hope it's a strain.   What's an ITB???

Yeah.....I'm not TOO excited about the shot.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It sucks.....it hurts mainly when I'm playing sports.    I hope it's a strain.   What's an ITB???
> 
> Yeah.....I'm not TOO excited about the shot.


ITB = Inner Tuberosity (sp?) Band.... It's some tendon or ligament or something that's around your inner thigh... I didn't know about it until Pylon and BBgirl mentioned something about it a long time ago in my journal. You might want to look it up on google and do stretches for it after you leg/lower body days.

Do you normally do static stretching after your workouts?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> ITB = Inner Tuberosity (sp?) Band.... It's some tendon or ligament or something that's around your inner thigh... I didn't know about it until Pylon and BBgirl mentioned something about it a long time ago in my journal. You might want to look it up on google and do stretches for it after you leg/lower body days.
> 
> Do you normally do static stretching after your workouts?



Thanks for the info 

I just started stretching...........


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info
> 
> I just started stretching...........


No problem. You might also want to take a look at Cowpimp's guide to active warmup etc... Best to take preventitive measures against injury however you can, injuries are no fun/good.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

ITB stands for illiotibial band.  It's on the outside of your thigh, not the inside.  Your TFL (Tensor fascia latae) is right there, which is a hip flexor.  Perhaps the issue was related to your sartorius?  I believe the TFL and sartotius share the same origin, so problems with one could lead to problems with the other.  The sartorius wraps from the outside to the inside of your thigh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> ITB stands for illiotibial band.  It's on the outside of your thigh, not the inside.  Your TFL (Tensor fascia latae) is right there, which is a hip flexor.  Perhaps the issue was related to your sartorius?  I believe the TFL and sartotius share the same origin, so problems with one could lead to problems with the other.  The sartorius wraps from the outside to the inside of your thigh.



 ........thanks for the info CP.   Maybe they'll find something on Wednesday 

Tonight is Upper Body


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2006)

5/30/06

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on the tread. I increased my RI's to 90-120 seconds

*Weighted Chins *
bw +90 x 4
bw +100 x 3 | dropset | bw x 12
bw +45 x 11
* getting closer to my goal of:  bw +90 x 6

*Weighted Dips* 
bw +90 x 5
bw +45 x 12

*T-bar Rows *
3 Plates x 13
3 Plates x 11

*Hammer Strength Press*
160 x 16
180 x 9

*Seated Preacher Curl*
45 x 10

*Upright Row to a Standing MP*
95 x 10
95 x 9

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 15
87.5 x 15

*Medicine Ball Pushups | superset | Pushups*
22 | superset | 13
18 | superset | 10

* Felt good today


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Incredible w/o BRother YM, again, best wishes at the Doctor!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Upright rows to military pressing, that's cool.  I don't see people doing that too often, but it's a tough movement.  Good luck at the doc's office YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Upright rows to military pressing, that's cool.  I don't see people doing that too often, but it's a tough movement.  Good luck at the doc's office YM.



Thanks....I'm outta here in 30 minutes.    It's a long process.   I get a shot at 3:15 then have to wait 75 minutes then I go to the MRI machine.  Fun .. Fun!!    

The upright rows to MPs is a great shoulder lift.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

I just want to wish you good luck....we're all counting on you!   (I hope you remember the movie Airplane)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I just want to wish you good luck....we're all counting on you!   (I hope you remember the movie Airplane)





=========

We'll .... I had my arthorgram.   It's a frickin' 4-5" needle.  They stuck it in my hip area where my inner thigh meets my abs.    After that, I was in a MRI machine for about 45 minutes.    I hope to have some answers by Friday.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> =========
> 
> We'll .... I had my arthorgram. It's a frickin' 4-5" needle. They stuck it in my hip area where my inner thigh meets my abs. After that, I was in a MRI machine for about 45 minutes. I hope to have some answers by Friday.


 
5"!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 5"!!!



 It wasn't too bad since they shot me up with a local first.    It's still a little sore this morning.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

is there even room to stick a 5" needle in down there without it coming out the other side???


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> is there even room to stick a 5" needle in down there without it coming out the other side???



That's what she said.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> is there even room to stick a 5" needle in down there without it coming out the other side???



Just about enough room.



			
				CP said:
			
		

> That's what she said.





It's all funny to you jokers since you weren't the ones getting stuck with that big ass needle.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's all funny to you jokers since you weren't the ones getting stuck with that big ass needle.


well..now that you mention it...

Hope Monday is good news for you, moomba!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..now that you mention it...
> 
> Hope Monday is good news for you, moomba!



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2006)

6/3/06

*Leg Day*

I took a couple days off from the gym (3 days).    

*Squat*
225 x 10
225 x 10
* Legs felt a little unstable from that shot in my left hip.

*Sumo Style Dead*
315 x 8
315 x 6
* I was happy my groin didn't really hurt doing these

*SLDL*
275 x 8

*Calve Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20 

*Leg Press*
4 plates x 50 

*Lunge onto a 6" box*
15 each leg
15 each leg

*Jump Squats holding 25 lbs*
25


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

hey moomba! How'rya feeling?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey moomba! How'rya feeling?



I'm a little sore today.   I hope my doc calls me tomorrow with some good news  

Today is a rest day (or AKA) "honey do" list day.   I completed about 5 items on my list ...

....I got paged last night.  I had to recover a crashed database from 3AM - 5AM then another one from 9AM - 11AM this morning........fun .. fun...  You gotta love being in IT


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm a little sore today. I hope my doc calls me tomorrow with some good news
> 
> Today is a rest day (or AKA) "honey do" list day. I completed about 5 items on my list ...
> 
> ....I got paged last night. I had to recover a crashed database from 3AM - 5AM then another one from 9AM - 11AM this morning........fun .. fun... You gotta love being in IT


 
That sucks man,,,,thats definintely what I don't miss about private industry IT.  Working in a school district, it is a civil service type job, you know, the ones where you work your hours and then go home...there is always tomorrow is the motto of civil service.  If a server goes down at 3:59 and I am supposed to leave at 4:00, well, 90% of the time we leave and start fixing it early the next day.
Of course, the pay is less than private, which is one of the big minuses, but there are a lot of plusses that I think outweigh the minuses.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm a little sore today. I hope my doc calls me tomorrow with some good news
> 
> Today is a rest day (or AKA) "honey do" list day. I completed about 5 items on my list ...
> 
> ....I got paged last night. I had to recover a crashed database from 3AM - 5AM then another one from 9AM - 11AM this morning........fun .. fun... You gotta love being in IT


well...once we get our messaging system up...going abck to friggin 12 hour shifts...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> That sucks man,,,,thats definintely what I don't miss about private industry IT.  Working in a school district, it is a civil service type job, you know, the ones where you work your hours and then go home...there is always tomorrow is the motto of civil service.  If a server goes down at 3:59 and I am supposed to leave at 4:00, well, 90% of the time we leave and start fixing it early the next day.
> Of course, the pay is less than private, which is one of the big minuses, but there are a lot of plusses that I think outweigh the minuses.



I've been oncall for the last 13 years   ....... You're right - there are a lot of factors to weigh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...once we get our messaging system up...going abck to friggin 12 hour shifts...



Hopefully only three shifts for the week


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

possibly 4-10's....not so bad....maybe pull the midnight shift...i DO have seniroity here....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

6/5/06

*Upper (heavy)*

* 5 minutes on the tread. I increased my RI's to 90-120 seconds

**  I had a little extra motivation (thanks S20)  

*Weighted Chins* 
bw +90 x 4
bw +115 x 2 | dropset | bw x 15

*Weighted Dips* 
bw +90 x 5
bw +115 x 2 | dropset | bw x 15

*DB Rows*
130 x 15 R | 11 L
130 x 12 R | 11 L

*Nautilus Xplode Machine* 
320 x 6
350 x 2

*DB Preacher Curl*
45 x 12

*Upright Row to a Standing MP*
95 x 11
95 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 22
87.5 x 25

*Medicine Ball Pushup | dropset | Pushup*
24 | dropset | 14
19 | dropset | 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/5/06
> 
> *Upper (heavy)*
> 
> ...


 
YM thinks he's a tough guy now  
115 on the chins eh   You got it, I may need to "motviate" you a little more often, lol

I dunno I may not catch you for a while, I am rethinking my rep ranges on certain movements, I might stick with the same weights for a while and just bump up the reps.  But then again, someone might make me angry over the week and I just might go apeshit on the weights, lol, so who knows.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> YM thinks he's a tough guy now
> 115 on the chins eh   You got it, I may need to "motviate" you a little more often, lol
> 
> I dunno I may not catch you for a while, I am rethinking my rep ranges on certain movements, I might stick with the same weights for a while and just bump up the reps.  But then again, someone might make me angry over the week and I just might go apeshit on the weights, lol, so who knows.....



C'mon....I like the competition.   It's the only comp I have since I'm not playing ball right now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> C'mon....I like the competition. It's the only comp I have since I'm not playing ball right now.


 
Oh I perform better when challenged as well, don't worry...maybe we can do a 1RM equation comparison as the challenge....for example, you did BW+115 for 2 reps today.  So at a BW of 185 thats basically 300 for 2 reps.  On a 1Rm calculator, that's a 1RM of 309.

My last chin workout was BW+50 x 6.  so that's 265 for 6 reps for a 1rm of 308! HA! We're even, lol....of course, the 115 is a lot more imposing than the 50


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Oh I perform better when challenged as well, don't worry...maybe we can do a 1RM equation comparison as the challenge....for example, you did BW+115 for 2 reps today.  So at a BW of 185 thats basically 300 for 2 reps.  On a 1Rm calculator, that's a 1RM of 309.
> 
> My last chin workout was BW+50 x 6.  so that's 265 for 6 reps for a 1rm of 308! HA! We're even, lol....of course, the 115 is a lot more imposing than the 50



Don't play the "numbers game" with me    LOL   I'll be checking on Saturday for your numbers


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't play the "numbers game" with me  LOL I'll be checking on Saturday for your numbers


 
the truth hurts doesn't it??  
















Please don't hurt me....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> the truth hurts doesn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

'morning, fellas....115 for 2 reps?? = ANIMAL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, fellas....115 for 2 reps?? = ANIMAL!





===========

6/7/06
*
Lower Body*

*shot for about 15 minutes to warmup

*Super Squat Machine*
4 plates x 25
8 plates x 15
10 plates x 12
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 6

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Deadlift*
225 x 10
315 x 5
365 x 1
405 x 1

*Hamstring Curl*
110 x 10
110 x 9

*Hanging knee raise*
20
15


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

look at that deadlift! 405!!!!! (straps, Dbl overhand w/out straps, opposing grips?)

I did 405...once....man..that is HEAVY!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look at that deadlift! 405!!!!! (straps, Dbl overhand w/out straps, opposing grips?)
> 
> I did 405...once....man..that is HEAVY!!!!!!



Thanks..

No straps - opposing grip  

It felt good


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look at that deadlift! 405!!!!! (straps, Dbl overhand w/out straps, opposing grips?)
> 
> I did 405...once....man..that is HEAVY!!!!!!


 
oh fine, don't notice that I did a 415 deadlift the other day sumo style...no straps, DOUBLE OVERHAND!  FINE, I see how it is  








 

once you hit 4 plates on a deadlift, that is some serious weight


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> oh fine, don't notice that I did a 415 deadlift the other day sumo style...no straps, DOUBLE OVERHAND! FINE, I see how it is


oops..oh..I'm sorry...stew..you did a nice job too....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oops..oh..I'm sorry...stew..you did a nice job too....


 
THAT's BETTER


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> THAT's BETTER



Burner was focused too much on the getting the pics from the bachelor party :


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Burner was focused too much on the getting the pics from the bachelor party :


 
LOL....must be.....unfortunately, we followed rule #1 of a bachelor party...NO PICTURES!

She was REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY HOT though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> LOL....must be.....unfortunately, we followed rule #1 of a bachelor party...NO PICTURES!
> 
> She was REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY HOT though



Good rule


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> LOL....must be.....unfortunately, we followed rule #1 of a bachelor party...NO PICTURES!
> 
> She was REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY HOT though


for a one-legged, bearded circus midget....
(no proof...of otherwise...)
jeez...not even snuck in a pic with the camera phone???
You WERE my hero, pal....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> THAT's BETTER


where in Long Island are you?
I had a buddy I hung out with from L I when we were stationed in California. His name is Shawn. (gee...know him??)  
His L I accent though...whew! Now, in English...his name is pronounced Shawn (like lawn) But, w/ his accent...it was pronounced like: 
Show-an. He was from Seaford. (seefow'd)
Good guy. We called him guido...  (well...he was...)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where in Long Island are you?
> I had a buddy I hung out with from L I when we were stationed in California. His name is Shawn. (gee...know him??)
> His L I accent though...whew! Now, in English...his name is pronounced Shawn (like lawn) But, w/ his accent...it was pronounced like:
> Show-an. He was from Seaford. (seefow'd)
> Good guy. We called him guido...  (well...he was...)


 
ok lay off the accent alright!  I am sure you sound pretty damn funny to me too  

Seaford is where I want to live actually, lol....me and my wife lived in an apartment in Seaford and we loved it, but we couldn't afford that town when we went to buy a house, so we bought a house in another town and hopefully with some equity we can now afford Seaford...we are gonna try and move there either late this year or early next year....

and no, I don't know Show-an, but it's actually pronounced Seefid...in long island speak, lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ok lay off the accent alright! I am sure you sound pretty damn funny to me too
> 
> Seaford is where I want to live actually, lol....me and my wife lived in an apartment in Seaford and we loved it, but we couldn't afford that town when we went to buy a house, so we bought a house in another town and hopefully with some equity we can now afford Seaford...we are gonna try and move there either late this year or early next year....
> 
> and no, I don't know Show-an, but it's actually pronounced Seefid...in long island speak, lol


no worries...I sound funny to all...I AM a funny guy.... 

seefid.,.yeah..that's it...it's hard to 'spell' an accent...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

why..it's not like you are POSTING in here....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2006)

6/10/06


*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins* 
bw +125 x 1  * 
bw +45 x 11
bw +45 x 8

*Weighted Dips* 
bw +90 x 3 |dropset | bw x 13
bw +90 x 4 |dropset | bw x 7
*the extra rep killed my dropset.....

*DB Rows*
130 x 16 R | 12 L
130 x 12 R | 11 L

*Nautilus Xplode Machine* 
340 x 3
250 x 11

*DB Preacher Curl*
50 x 10

*Upright Row to a Standing MP*
95 x 12
95 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
92.5 x 20
92.5 x 15


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

looks like you aren't gonna make it easy for Stewart to catch up to ya, eh?
NICE pull ups, brotha!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice workout!  Still hittin er hard


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/10/06
> 
> 
> *UPPER*
> ...


 
alright there tough guy, 125, lol, I'm surprised you were even able to put the belt on with that much weight strapped to it, hehehehe,  

How far apart are your hands on the chins, you know, I just want to make this little "competition" as fair as possible, lol....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like you aren't gonna make it easy for Stewart to catch up to ya, eh?
> NICE pull ups, brotha!



Someone's gotta make him work .... LOL



			
				PM said:
			
		

> Nice workout! Still hittin er hard


PM, Nice to see you back around.....



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> How far apart are your hands on the chins, you know, I just want to make this little "competition" as fair as possible, lol....



    About 12" apart


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2006)

Unreal w/o Brother YM, Fantastic job!!! Thanks for the well wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Unreal w/o Brother YM, Fantastic job!!! Thanks for the well wishes my Friend!!!



Just bring home the trophey  


========================

6/12/06

*Lower Body*

*Not really a good workout .... but I got there today.   I put in a long day today at the office   

*Squats*
225 x 15
275 x 4

*Sumo Style Deads*
225 x 10
365 x 1
315 x 7
315 x 7

*Calf Raise *
95 x 20
95 x 15

*SLDL*
275 x 7
300 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just bring home the trophey
> 
> 
> ========================
> ...


 
I really hate it when work interferes with my workouts, especially being in IT like you, you can have your workout planned for that day, then all of a sudden a half hour before it's time to leave, you get stuck at work fixing some damn server, or restoring internet access or some crap like that, and your whole planned workout is shot to shit.  [rant over]

i'm sure you did the best you could given you were probably late to the gym, tired from the long day and all thrown off.

i got a question on your SLDLs....can you describe how you do them?  I am trying to figure out if I am doing them correctly.  I basically stand with my feet about 12" apart grip the bar a little wider than shoulder width, and regular deadlift the bar up.  then I proceed to bring the bar down till the 45 pound plates touch the floor, then I pull it back up, trying to really thrust my hips forward as I am coming up.  The problem is, my back rounds a bit when I bring the weight down.  Is this really bad?  Or as I progress in weight, will my back muscles strengthen enough to handle this?  I am working on my flexibility, but I am not very flexible in the hamstrings, so it is next to impossible for me to get any depth on these without rounding my back a little bit.  I would love to actually see someone do a SLDL with huge weight (275) and a completely flat back and touch the weight to the floor, cause that is what I strive for....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I really hate it when work interferes with my workouts, especially being in IT like you, you can have your workout planned for that day, then all of a sudden a half hour before it's time to leave, you get stuck at work fixing some damn server, or restoring internet access or some crap like that, and your whole planned workout is shot to shit.  [rant over]
> 
> i'm sure you did the best you could given you were probably late to the gym, tired from the long day and all thrown off.
> 
> i got a question on your SLDLs....can you describe how you do them?  I am trying to figure out if I am doing them correctly.  I basically stand with my feet about 12" apart grip the bar a little wider than shoulder width, and regular deadlift the bar up.  then I proceed to bring the bar down till the 45 pound plates touch the floor, then I pull it back up, trying to really thrust my hips forward as I am coming up.  The problem is, my back rounds a bit when I bring the weight down.  Is this really bad?  Or as I progress in weight, will my back muscles strengthen enough to handle this?  I am working on my flexibility, but I am not very flexible in the hamstrings, so it is next to impossible for me to get any depth on these without rounding my back a little bit.  I would love to actually see someone do a SLDL with huge weight (275) and a completely flat back and touch the weight to the floor, cause that is what I strive for....




Working late blows........I knew one of these days I'd be working late.  Sunday I have to go in at 3AM     and work until about noon.     I'll probably work late again on Thursday.   It doesn't happen TOO often that I have to work - at work.   I usually can do my work from home if it's "late night work".    Oh well.............

To answer your question....I do SLDL's on a 6" platform (made for doing SLDL).  The brackets are waist high.   I just grab the bar with an under/over grip, take about a 3" step back, keep my shoulders pinned back with my head looking up and pushing my chest out (like I would when I'm on the beach....hahaha) and then slowly lower the weight.   The bar goes to about 3" higher than my shoes.   Try to push your butt back like you are going to sit on a chair....DO NOT LET YOUR BACK ROUND!!!!     Practice with some lighter weight until you can REALLY feel it in your hammies.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

what he said! Tis how I do them..I also vary my stance. (slightly wider thatn shoulder width, and feet together..)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Love SLDs...I know I'm done when my back starts to round.  That tells me my hams are finished.

Hey YM, just 8 days until classes are over!  Woopee!  How much more you got?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Love SLDs...I know I'm done when my back starts to round.  That tells me my hams are finished.
> 
> Hey YM, just 8 days until classes are over!  Woopee!  How much more you got?




You lucky bastard!!

I have three more classes....I'll be done May 2007


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, you are probably getting a much better eduation that I am...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

oh...mr. modest....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...mr. modest....



No, it's true.  Either I'm way smarter than I think (which would be hard, believe me) or the coursework is way too easy, 'cause I haven't learned much outside of my finance class.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2006)

6/13/06

*Upper Body *

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 12
bw +45 x 7

*DB Press*
85 x 15
95 x 6

*Low Row Machine*
14 plates x 12
14 plates x 10

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 12
55 x 10

*Pushups*
35 | dropset (20 seconds) | 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 20
225 x 15

*Body Weight Tricep Extentions*
18
17

*Str8 bar Curls*
90 x 12
90 x 10

*Single arm tricep extention*
22.5 x 12
22.5 x 12

*Swiss Ball Crunch with 20lbs*
20
25

=====

Doctor update......I saw the doc today.   He may have found a torn labrum in my hip joint....He called to have the chief radiologist to re-examine my MRIs.   I should get a call soon.    I have to make an appt with the Hip Surgery Specialist to review my condition.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Yikes!  Dude, I hope everything is OK!  (See, that's why I don't go to the doctor...)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/13/06
> 
> *Upper Body *
> 
> ...


NICE Pull Ups! 

hope it works out, brotha...but if you do have to go in for surgury...go for the bionics...they may cut you a special and give you a lazer eye, too!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NICE Pull Ups!
> 
> hope it works out, brotha...but if you do have to go in for surgury...go for the bionics...they may cut you a special and give you a lazer eye, too!



While you're at it, you might as well have all your muscles transplanted with synthetic muscle that's 200 times as strong as normal human skeletal muscle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Dude, I hope everything is OK!  (See, that's why I don't go to the doctor...)



Thanks...............I only really go to the doc when I break or tear something.   However I just had a blood test and physical.    Everything appears to be fine.




			
				Burner said:
			
		

> NICE Pull Ups!
> 
> hope it works out, brotha...but if you do have to go in for surgury...go for the bionics...they may cut you a special and give you a lazer eye, too!



THAT would be nice.   



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> While you're at it, you might as well have all your muscles transplanted with synthetic muscle that's 200 times as strong as normal human skeletal muscle.



Sign me up    I'll ask the doc if that's available.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> While you're at it, you might as well have all your muscles transplanted with synthetic muscle that's 200 times as strong as normal human skeletal muscle.


 

ahh yes, look like a normal 200 pounder on the outside, but be able to bench press a honda Civic, squat with an amtrak train car on your back and deadlift a small office building....I like that idea!

i'll bet you could make quite a living like that, betting people you can lift something ridiculously heavy and then taking all their money!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck with the labrum.  If they recommend surgery, get a second opinion or more.  I swear that a lot of surgery just seems to stave off problems until later in life when they come back with a vengance.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

YM, 
Whats up ?
Surgery ? Damn !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome Back  GW      



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Good luck with the labrum. If they recommend surgery, get a second opinion or more. I swear that a lot of surgery just seems to stave off problems until later in life when they come back with a vengance.



I have an appt for 6/28   



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> i'll bet you could make quite a living like that, betting people you can lift something ridiculously heavy and then taking all their money!



Sounds good to me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

so..go for the bionics AND syntheitcs!
You could be: ROBOMOOMBA!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2006)

6/17/06

*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins *
bw +60 x 8
bw +60 x 7

*Weighted Dips* 
bw +60 x 9
bw +60 x 8

*T-Bar Rows*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 10

*Standing MP*
105 x 11
105 x 10
105 x 12

*Straight Bar Curl*
105 x 8

*DB Preacher Curl*
55 x 5

*Pushups*
55
36


*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*Hanging Knee Raise*
20


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/17/06
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...



---->just plain sick dude!

i see you went with reps today as opposed to 3 and 4 rep sets....how did it feel?  I switched to a higher rep routine starting today and it kicked the living crap out of me,,,i almost lost my lunch on more than one occassion today, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> i see you went with reps today as opposed to 3 and 4 rep sets....how did it feel?  I switched to a higher rep routine starting today and it kicked the living crap out of me,,,i almost lost my lunch on more than one occassion today, lol



Yeah .... I tried something different.    It felt good to get more reps in.   I was shooting for 8 reps on most exercises.

I have to go into work tonight at 1:30AM...........Have I mentioned IT blows sometimes....        ....I probably will be there until about noon.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah .... I tried something different. It felt good to get more reps in. I was shooting for 8 reps on most exercises.
> 
> I have to go into work tonight at 1:30AM...........Have I mentioned IT blows sometimes....       ....I probably will be there until about noon.


 
yay, great way to celebrate your first "almost" Fathers Day eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yay, great way to celebrate your first "almost" Fathers Day eh?



Well...the tests worked     I worked from 1AM to 11AM.    I came home and crashed for about 3 hours.    I feel alright today :today:    

I'm looking forward to having a "normal" schedule at least for the next 3 or 4 weeks then the baby should be here       THEN my schedule will be changed FOREVER ......


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks good in here, still lifting amazing weights!!! So 3-4 weeks before the new addition...Congrats, wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Well...the tests worked  I worked from 1AM to 11AM. I came home and crashed for about 3 hours. I feel alright today :today:
> 
> I'm looking forward to having a "normal" schedule at least for the next 3 or 4 weeks then the baby should be here  THEN my schedule will be changed FOREVER ......


 
I can't wait for you to share your experiences when the baby comes, cause mine should be here in October, so I can start taking notes from you on what to expect!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

well.....I'll work on the practicing part of making a baby...so we'll be able to have something to talk about...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Well...the tests worked     I worked from 1AM to 11AM.    I came home and crashed for about 3 hours.    I feel alright today :today:
> 
> I'm looking forward to having a "normal" schedule at least for the next 3 or 4 weeks then the baby should be here       THEN my schedule will be changed FOREVER ......


Your not kidding, your life will change FOREVER, but I guarentee that it's the BEST thing to ever happen to you my Friend, GODspeed you and yours!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well.....I'll work on the practicing part of making a baby...so we'll be able to have something to talk about...


 
you need to work on it??? hmmmmm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looks good in here, still lifting amazing weights!!! So 3-4 weeks before the new addition...Congrats, wish you the best of luck!!!



Thanks Rocco!!  I appreciate it.  



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> can't wait for you to share your experiences when the baby comes, cause mine should be here in October, so I can start taking notes from you on what to expect!



Get your notepad ready  



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> well.....I'll work on the practicing part of making a baby...so we'll be able to have something to talk about...



Good plan  



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Your not kidding, your life will change FOREVER, but I guarentee that it's the BEST thing to ever happen to you my Friend, GODspeed you and yours!!!



I sure hope so!!   I'm VERY excited  



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> you need to work on it??? hmmmmm



    Practice makes perfect !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

6/19/06

*Warmed up on the tread.   I actually ran at 9.0 for a minute without any pain     

*LEGS*

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 5
405 x 10
475 x 1  
405 x 5 

*Seated Calf Raise*
70 x 20 
70 x 20

*Sled Squat*
10 plates x 20
12 plates x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 12
225 x 8

*Jump Squats with 25lbs*
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 20
87.5 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, as usual, ANIMALISTIC ( is that even a word???) w/o my Friend, Great job!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wow, as usual, ANIMALISTIC ( is that even a word???) w/o my Friend, Great job!!!



LOL - Thanks.....I like that word


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn YM, I bet you could pull into the 500s on the TB deadlifts if you worked up to it fresh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn YM, I bet you could pull into the 500s on the TB deadlifts if you worked up to it fresh.



THAT would be nice     The most I've done is 475.    I tried 500 about 6-8 months ago but did not get it.    I'd like to get 500 before summer is over.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> THAT would be nice  The most I've done is 475. I tried 500 about 6-8 months ago but did not get it. I'd like to get 500 before summer is over.


 
You HAVE to hit 500 before the summer is over...it's only 25 pounds, I know you can do it....just make sure you do some kind of conjugate periodization to get there (I think that's the term).  Meaning, don't do them every week....do them for 2-3 weeks, then switch to a different exercise, then go back to them.  As long as you keep that main exercise really heavy, you WILL go up on the TB deads when you get back to them.

I would try something like:
TB deads for 2 weeks
some kind of heavy squat 2 weeks
TB Deads for 2 weeks
some kind of heavy squat 2 weeks
TB deads for 2 weeks 

thats 10 weeks, which will bring you right around the end of August.  Of course I know your schedule will be ripped to shreds when the baby comes, but if you can manage something like that, I think you will do it by the end of August


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> THAT would be nice  The most I've done is 475. I tried 500 about 6-8 months ago but did not get it. I'd like to get 500 before summer is over.


 
2 months ago, I would have believed I would hit close to a 500 regular deadlift by the end of the summer, but I don't think that will be happening, as I am going to really focus on higher rep sets and more overall conditioning over the summer.  I have had lots of trouble sleeping for a long time, and truth be told, the past 5 nights, I think I have actually been sleeping quite well....whether its the air conditioning, the higher rep workouts, the cardio I started doing for the past 3 off days, or a combination of things, I have actually gotten some sleep, and maybe all the low rep heavy weight training was just totally screwing with my CNS and my sleep, but if this keeps up, it is definintely more important to me to get good night's sleeps than to lift the 500 pounds.

So I will settle in with my 425 PR deadlift and my 335 squat and my 340 bench and be happy that I at least did them once


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> as I am going to really focus on higher rep sets and more overall conditioning over the summer.


ummmm.....WHO are you...and what have u done w/ our friend, Stew???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you need to work on it??? hmmmmm


reminds me of a story.....
one evening at the club...was talking w/ a few of the hot, femal bartenders. Got on the subject of sex...so the question of what made it so hot? came up. They were about to answer...when this guy named House. ('cause he was as fat as one) comes over and thought he'd try to be funny and slam me: Why, Mike...do u need to take notes??

my reply: There are three hot women about to tell you what does it for them...(I turn to his face at this point) If you are NOT taking notes....you are a f-ing MORON. (he shut up and walked on)

my way of thinking: I've been 'around the block' a few times...but someone may have thought of something that I may have overlooked...so add that for your next relationship... 
(then yo write a book, and go around the country on tour as a subject matter expert) I could be the next (male) Dr. Ruth.
 
 
great workout, Moomba!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ummmm.....WHO are you...and what have u done w/ our friend, Stew???


 

 <---- Evil High Rep Stew


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> You HAVE to hit 500 before the summer is over...it's only 25 pounds, I know you can do it....just make sure you do some kind of conjugate periodization to get there (I think that's the term).  Meaning, don't do them every week....do them for 2-3 weeks, then switch to a different exercise, then go back to them.  As long as you keep that main exercise really heavy, you WILL go up on the TB deads when you get back to them.
> 
> I would try something like:
> TB deads for 2 weeks
> ...




Good idea........thanks for the tip!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 2 months ago, I would have believed I would hit close to a 500 regular deadlift by the end of the summer, but I don't think that will be happening, as I am going to really focus on higher rep sets and more overall conditioning over the summer.  I have had lots of trouble sleeping for a long time, and truth be told, the past 5 nights, I think I have actually been sleeping quite well....whether its the air conditioning, the higher rep workouts, the cardio I started doing for the past 3 off days, or a combination of things, I have actually gotten some sleep, and maybe all the low rep heavy weight training was just totally screwing with my CNS and my sleep, but if this keeps up, it is definintely more important to me to get good night's sleeps than to lift the 500 pounds.
> 
> So I will settle in with my 425 PR deadlift and my 335 squat and my 340 bench and be happy that I at least did them once



You have to listen to your body..............High Reps are not such a bad thing   ..........however.........t's always nice to throw on a bunch of plates though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> reminds me of a story.....
> one evening at the club...was talking w/ a few of the hot, femal bartenders. Got on the subject of sex...so the question of what made it so hot? came up. They were about to answer...when this guy named House. ('cause he was as fat as one) comes over and thought he'd try to be funny and slam me: Why, Mike...do u need to take notes??
> 
> my reply: There are three hot women about to tell you what does it for them...(I turn to his face at this point) If you are NOT taking notes....you are a f-ing MORON. (he shut up and walked on)
> ...



Are you going to share the notes ????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you going to share the notes ????????????


cant..that fat bastard ruined the mood....  but I have seen educational videos....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

How goes it BRother YM???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it BRother YM???



Things are good.    Tuesdays are my "school day" so it's an off-day for the gym.   Actually I'm only going to the gym 3 days a week.   Tonight is an upper body night   

See you guys later tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2006)

6/21/06

*UPPER BODY*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +90 x 4 (almost got 5)
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 12

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 3 | dropset |bw x 11
bw +45 x 11

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 14
3 plates x 11

*X-plode Machine*
270 x 11
270 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 9

*Seated Preacher Curl*
45 x 10
45 x 9

*Incline Fly *
45 x 15

*BW Tricep Extention*
14
13

*Reverse Fly* 
30 x 15
30 x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
92.5 x 20
92.5 x 20


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

how long did that awesome workout take???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how long did that awesome workout take???



About a hour


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

As usual, Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Getting close, big guy!  Like the ArchMan said.  Lifechanging experience There's nothing like it.  By the way, my kid just started going PEE-PEE on the Potty.  A monumental event that you are hundreds, if not thousands of diaper changes away from 

Here's hoping everyone is healthy and fine.  Sit back and enjoy the ride.  That moment will humble you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2006)

6/23/06

Quick Full Body Workout.....I wanted to do a one set - high rep workout today to change it up a bit.

*Chinups*
17

*Dips* 
23

*Leg Press Machine*
240 x 30

*Hanging Row*
25

*Upright Row to a MP*
100 x 9

*Lunge*
50 x 12/leg

*Bench Hops*
30
30

*Pushups - with one minute rest b/w sets*
30 (close) 
28 (wide)
20 (regular)

*Toe Squats*
135 x 20

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
50 x 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2006)

6/26/06

*UPPER BODY*

* I took two scoops of X-Plode today.  I'm not sure if it helps but I had a pretty good workout.


*Weighted Chins*
bw +70 x 7
bw +80 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 8
bw +80 x 5

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 13
3 plates x 10

*Standing DB MP*
55 x 11
55 x 10

*Seated Preacher Curls*
45 x 12
45 x 7

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
82.5 x 11
82.5 x 10

*Pushups*
47
26

*Hanging Knee Raises*
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
82.5 x 20


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/26/06
> 
> *UPPER BODY*
> 
> ...


 
that looks like a nice grueling workout....switching from the chins to the dips is a nice piece of torture....I should know, I tried it the other day, lol...

I'd like to think that I am contributing a bit to your numbers on the chins and dips, lol, competitive are we?    Keep it up, I like competition


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> that looks like a nice grueling workout....switching from the chins to the dips is a nice piece of torture....I should know, I tried it the other day, lol...
> 
> I'd like to think that I am contributing a bit to your numbers on the chins and dips, lol, competitive are we?    Keep it up, I like competition


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> that looks like a nice grueling workout....switching from the chins to the dips is a nice piece of torture....I should know, I tried it the other day, lol...
> 
> I'd like to think that I am contributing a bit to your numbers on the chins and dips, lol, competitive are we?    Keep it up, I like competition



That's right


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

You are a MACHINE Brother YM!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Take the boat out yet?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Take the boat out yet?



I've had the boat in the water since April 25th


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2006)

6/28/06

*Lower Body*

*Squats*
225 x 12
225 x 10
* Not feelin' it today  

*Sumo Style Dead*
315 x 6
315 x 6
405 x 1

*SLDL*
225 x 13
225 x 8

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Jump Squats holding 35lbs*
25
20


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/28/06
> 
> *Lower Body*
> 
> ...


 
you know, I had a shitty squat day today too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> you know, I had a shitty squat day today too



I don't like working out after 7PM....I'm usually bushed by then.   I did a bunch of research for my class afterwork today then I went to the gym.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey YM!  When are you due?  

Workouts looking strong as ever


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey YM!  When are you due?
> 
> Workouts looking strong as ever



July 20th  

Thanks!   

Your boyz are expecting to have a good season this year.....I can't what for September


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

July 20th, WOW, thats right around the corner!!! GODspeed you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> July 20th, WOW, thats right around the corner!!! GODspeed you and yours my Friend!!!



Thanks AA!!   20 days!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2006)

6/30/06

*OFF DAY*

I got a massage    It was niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.    I still have some knots under my right shoulder blade but I still feel better than I did.     

Tomorrow is an UPPER body day


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/30/06
> 
> 
> I got a massage  It was niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> July 20th
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Your boyz are expecting to have a good season this year.....I can't what for September


That's a great time to have a birthday.....mine is Dec 24th.  Bet you are excited brother!   I have 2 stepkids, but never kids of my own.  My first wife couldn't have kids, my second wife already had two good kids, and we figured both her and I were a bit too old to start.  That is one thing in my life that I wish I could have experienced... my own child. Oh, well.  My stepkids are great.

On paper, Ohio State looks to be a real contender this year.  You know how that goes!  Like Michigan doesn't turn out a good team EVERY year


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2006)

7/1/06

*UPPER BODY*

* Shot for about 20 minutes

*Weighted Chins*
bw +70 x 7
bw +90 x 4 |dropset | bw x 11

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
40 x 12
50 x 10
55 x 8
* I liked these  

*DB Rows*
130 x 12
130 x 10

*CG Press*
135 x 20

*Dips*
18
13

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That's a great time to have a birthday.....mine is Dec 24th.  Bet you are excited brother!   I have 2 stepkids, but never kids of my own.  My first wife couldn't have kids, my second wife already had two good kids, and we figured both her and I were a bit too old to start.  That is one thing in my life that I wish I could have experienced... my own child. Oh, well.  My stepkids are great.
> 
> On paper, Ohio State looks to be a real contender this year.  You know how that goes!  Like Michigan doesn't turn out a good team EVERY year



Hey Jersey ...

I'm very excited!!       I can't wait to meet the new addition to the family.   The countdown is ON!!!

As far as CF goes......we'll see     It's always a good battle between OSU/UM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

>



I highly recommend massages to people that lift on a regular basis.    Have you ever had one ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 1, 2006)

I had one about 2 years ago and all I remember was that I was in heaven while it was being done (the hot woman massage therapist didn't hurt either), but when I left, I didn't really feel any different than I did before I went...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I had one about 2 years ago and all I remember was that I was in heaven while it was being done (the hot woman massage therapist didn't hurt either), but when I left, I didn't really feel any different than I did before I went...



As a lifter, you are probably going to want a deep tissue massage.  It will be like Hell while it's getting done, but you'll feel great after you lift.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope your having a Great weekend, and a Safe 4th BRother YM!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> By the way, my kid just started going PEE-PEE on the Potty.  A monumental event that you are hundreds, if not thousands of diaper changes away from



Don't give him false hopes, BM.  We both know it's several thousand.  


 YM.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

hey moomba-
how's things?
that countdown is ticking till the new family member is here!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2006)

7/3/06

*LEGS*
* Heavy Day/Low Reps

20 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 5
455 x 2
405 x 5 

*Sled Squat*
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
18 plates x 3

*SLDL*
225 x 12
315 x1 | dropset | 225 x 5

*Trunk Pulldown*
92.5 x 20

*Knee Raises* 
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your having a Great weekend, and a Safe 4th BRother YM!!!




Thanks AA - You too  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Don't give him false hopes, BM. We both know it's several thousand.



Funny!!   



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> hey moomba-
> how's things?
> that countdown is ticking till the new family member is here!



Things are great.....17 days


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th of July to you and your family, my friend!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2006)

7/5/06

*UPPER BODY*

*X-plode Machine*
270 x 12
270 x 10

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 8 |dropset | bw x 4

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
55 x 12
55 x 10

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 10

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
82.5 x 11
82.5 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Pushups superset*
25 Close | 20 seconds | 25 Wide | 20 seconds | 20 regular


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, your w/o's NEVER cease to amaze me!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just got tired from reading it....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wow, your w/o's NEVER cease to amaze me!!!



I appreciate the compliment   

===============

Doc update.....I have a torn labium and a bone spur on my femur where it comes into the hip socket.   I have pain when sprinting and playing sports.   After xrays, ultrasounds, MRI's and Arthograms.....here are my options.

*Option 1) *Do nothing
*Option 2) *Scope hip - 6 weeks on crutches and 6 weeks rehab * not an easy surgery
*Option 3)* Open surgery - cut femur just under where the muscle attaches, clean out hip socket, shave bone, screw femur back together - 6 weeks on crutches and 4-6 months rehab

I chose Option 1 for now.    I'm going try to play ball this weekend to gage the pain.    I haven't played ball in a LONG time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just got tired from reading it....



haha.......


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you think the torn labrum can heal up if you do nothing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you think the torn labrum can heal up if you do nothing?



Unfortunately no.   I'll see how I feel for the short term.   Eventually it will have to be fix


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2006)

Damn that sucks man....but you are doing exactly what I would do...put it off until the pain is unbearable or you can't walk....that's a long rehab for both options,,,,ughhhh


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well that sucks YM.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that!!! GODspeed you in whatever choice you choose!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

Damn, that sucks!  I would choose #2, but I hope everything is ok.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2006)

You guys are right ......... It does SUCK  

I'm sure I'll work through it 

On a good note....I'm getting a new stereo system put in my Pontoon right now     I should have it later tonight or at the latest tomorrow AM.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE!

I wish I had a pontoon....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> NICE!
> 
> I wish I had a pontoon....



  I love the "party barge"

==============

7/07/06

*30 minutes of cardio (running, heavy bag, jump rope and jumping jacks)*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2006)

7/8/06

I planned on going to the gym this morning but ended up picking up my boat then helping my neighbor take out a boat hoist and put in a new boat hoist which took about 3 hours.    I think I got my deadlift and shoulder press workout in doing that.    I plan on going to the gym tomorrow morning though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2006)

Well that does suck... I would go with option 2, although I rarely follow my own advice 

Take the 12 weeks off, in your case it'll probably be more like 8-10.  Party on the pontoon, watch Wolverine football and come back strong in November.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

I vote for Brother JD's suggestion!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys .....but....we'll have a baby in the next 10 days so surgery is out of the question right now.  



===============================

7/9/06

*Full body*

* shot for about 15 minutes

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 10
bw +70 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 12
bw +70 x 6

*Squats*
225 x 10

*DB Row*
130 x 15

*X-plode Machine*
270 x 10
270 x 8

*Standing one armed DB Press*
55 x 10
55 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *DB Row*
> 130 x 15


 

DAMN


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> DAMN



I figured if I was only doing one set - it would be a good one


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I figured if I was only doing one set - it would be a good one


 
well, it definitely was


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Excellent w/o, 10 days and counting huh??? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> well, it definitely was



Thanks 



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o, 10 days and counting huh??? Good Stuff!!!



Yes - I'm very excited!!

===================

7/10/06

*30 minutes of Cardio (Heavy Bag, Speed Bag and Jump Rope)*


----------



## PreMier (Jul 11, 2006)

Baby!?!?!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Baby!?!?!



   Yes 

==================

7/12/06

*Full Body*

5 minutes on treadmill

*Clean & Press *(1st time doing this)
135 x 4
155 x 1
135 x 4
135 x 3
* The "clean" was easy....the press got hard at 155.

*SLDL*
225 x 14

*Overhead Tricep Rope Press*
77.5 x 14

*Weighted Chins*
bw +55 x 9
bw +55 x 6 |dropset| bw x 4

*Dumbells - Side Lunge*
40 x 10
40 x 10

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 10

*Side Raise*
25 x 12

*Pushups*
15 close | 15 wide | 15 regular (one triple set)
10 close | 10 wide | 10 regular (one triple set)

*Seated Preacher Curls*
40 x 12

*Deep Squat Jump holding 35lbs*
20


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

nice...how long did it take u? were you down in the 'archie' 12 minute zone?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice...how long did it take u? were you down in the 'archie' 12 minute zone?



You think I'm crazy ????????????????  LOL....   It took me at least 40 minutes


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am calling July 20 for your new arrival.  How is your wife doing, but more importantly, how are YOU doing??? lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I am calling July 20 for your new arrival.  How is your wife doing, but more importantly, how are YOU doing??? lol



7/20 is her ACTUAL due date.   haha

I'm doing fine.   I'm not the one with a big ol' belly.    I'm sure she'll be in great shape within a couple months.   Before she got preg. she was doing "boot camp" and spinning classes 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/20 is her ACTUAL due date. haha
> 
> I'm doing fine. I'm not the one with a big ol' belly. I'm sure she'll be in great shape within a couple months. Before she got preg. she was doing "boot camp" and spinning classes 4-5 times a week.


 
yeah, my wife is practically on the verge of tears every day cause she gained like 20 pounds so far, so I am sure she too will be back to the way she way within a month or two.

She still does some cardio on the elliptical just really really slow, and she goes walking around the neighborhood sometimes, what she really misses are the weights, since she lost all the definition in her upper body, and she totally HATES it, lol.  So I figure at least by next summer she will be back to where she was, which is fine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yeah, my wife is practically on the verge of tears every day cause she gained like 20 pounds so far, so I am sure she too will be back to the way she way within a month or two.
> 
> She still does some cardio on the elliptical just really really slow, and she goes walking around the neighborhood sometimes, what she really misses are the weights, since she lost all the definition in her upper body, and she totally HATES it, lol.  So I figure at least by next summer she will be back to where she was, which is fine



20 is nothing......just wait    but in the end you'll have a healthly new baby   

I can't wait.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2006)

Pauly is calling July 26th


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Pauly is calling July 26th



I hope it happens sooner than later


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sore as hell today......I'll have look at yesterdays workout again to see what I did different


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You think I'm crazy ???????????????? LOL.... It took me at least 40 minutes


SLACKER!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Before she got preg. she was doing "boot camp" and spinning classes 4-5 times a week.


well...now we now HOW she got preggers....
Moomba: Dang, baby....you're looking all fit-n-fine....hmm...looking like you're a little sweaty...let's say we take you upstairs to the shower...and then.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...now we now HOW she got preggers....
> Moomba: Dang, baby....you're looking all fit-n-fine....hmm...looking like you're a little sweaty...let's say we take you upstairs to the shower...and then.....



 Sounds about right


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

well..see...uh...I've...'practiced' making babies a...um...few times...so I know the 'ins and outs' of what's going on...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2006)

7/14/06

*Another Full body Type workout.*
* I was in and out in 25 minutes 

*Bench*
185 x 10
205 x 5
225 x 2    WTF 

*Shrugs*
225 x 25
225 x 15

*Machine Leg Press*
300 x 15
340 x 10

*Dips*
22

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 11

*Calf Raises*
70 x 15
70 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/14/06
> 
> *Another Full body Type workout.*
> * I was in and out in 25 minutes
> ...


were those sets, or drop sets?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> were those sets, or drop sets?



No - about 1 minute rest in between.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

so then, maybe your body hadn't fully rested then? didn't eat well prior...not enogh sleep? stress....lots of possible reasons...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/14/06
> 
> *Another Full body Type workout.*
> * I was in and out in 25 minutes
> ...



2 reps at 225 on bench??? Come on now YM, nervous about the baby or something???  you mind preoccupied by how you MADE the baby or something like that???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 2 reps at 225 on bench??? Come on now YM, nervous about the baby or something???  you mind preoccupied by how you MADE the baby or something like that???





			
				Burner said:
			
		

> so then, maybe your body hadn't fully rested then? didn't eat well prior...not enogh sleep? stress....lots of possible reasons...



No you knuckleheads....it's the big ass knot in my shoulder blade


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

I uh...think he's talking to you....Stew.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Brother YM, shake it off, it's nothing but a thing!!! Your w/o's are ALWAYS solid, so I wouldn't worry!!! The 20th. huh, Good Stuff!!! I predict..............................................................................................................July 19th!!! You heard it here first, LOL!!!

GODspeed you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No you knuckleheads....it's the big ass knot in my shoulder blade



oh well duh, why didn't you just say so?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah YM, shake it off.   With my old ass, a 60 second ri IS a drop set


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah YM, shake it off.   With my old ass, a 60 second ri IS a drop set



   Good one..........I'm too worried about it  

==============

7/15/06

This is a rarity.   I worked out two days in a row.   I didn't feel like going to the gym so I worked out in my garage.

*Back/Bis*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 10
bw +45 x 8

*DB Row*
75 x 20
75 x 20

*Chins*
16
14

*DB Curl*
50 x 9
50 x 8

It's hot as a Mofo outside!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice! Looks like you earned your tall, icy cold glass of lemonaide today!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice! Looks like you earned your tall, icy cold glass of lemonaide today!



I did have some lemonaide (with a little Vodka).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

7/16/06

I got some cardio in swimming.  It was too nice out - to not be on the lake 

7/17/06

*Full Body* * focused on shoulder/tris

* Warmed up on treadmill - ran at 8.0 for a couple minutes - no hip pain 

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 5
405 x 11 *  
455 x 1

*Incline CG Bench*
135 x 16
135 x 10

*Clean & Press*
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 5
185 x 0
135 x 5
* Still trying to get a handle on this lift

*Side Raise ** ( 5 second hold at the top of each rep) 
17.5 x 10 
17.5 x 10

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
87.5 x 10
87.5 x 8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25
20

*Crunches with 10lb Ball*
20
20


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/16/06
> 
> 
> *Trap Bar Deads*
> ...


 
awesome workout today YM! This makes up for the other day, haha....405x11 is going into "sick" territory.  how did that feel?  although, I would love to see you do it sumo style, lol....you would win powerlifting comps if you could do that....

oh and guess what?  According to my calculations, you got 3 days left buddy!! Better sleep up these next 2 nights!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Incredible w/o as usual Brother YM!!! If I'm right, 2 days from today, Wishing you only the BEST my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> awesome workout today YM! This makes up for the other day, haha....405x11 is going into "sick" territory.  how did that feel?  although, I would love to see you do it sumo style, lol....you would win powerlifting comps if you could do that....
> 
> oh and guess what?  According to my calculations, you got 3 days left buddy!! Better sleep up these next 2 nights!!!!



Oh - you had to bring that up ....  Sumo style ??   Maybe next week 

You are right - 3 days!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o as usual Brother YM!!! If I'm right, 2 days from today, Wishing you only the BEST my Friend!!!



Thanks......you are close..........three days


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/16/06
> 
> *Trap Bar Deads*
> 315 x 5
> ...


Holy crap  

Awesome stuff!

Three days? Oh my....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey YM ... you're doing your usual kick a$$ workouts.  

How is your bball game?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey YM ... you're doing your usual kick a$$ workouts.
> 
> How is your bball game?



I haven't played ball in a while.   I hope to run sometime soon.  

What's up w/ U ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn, you're a monster YM.  Getting nervous about the big day yet?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't forget I predicted tomorrow!!! Hope it all goes exactly as you want it to my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, you're a monster YM.  Getting nervous about the big day yet?



I'm more EXCITED than nervous.   I thought it was going to happen last night.   According to the doc it looks like the baby is ready to come in the next few days  



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Don't forget I predicted tomorrow!!! Hope it all goes exactly as you want it to my Friend!!!



I hope you are right  

==================

Last night was the last night of my summer semester.    Fall starts on September 12 so I'll have almost two months off from school.    Only three more classes to go before I complete my MBA


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I haven't played ball in a while.   I hope to run sometime soon.
> 
> What's up w/ U ?



Not a bunch.  I was hoping to play a little 'frrisbee football' or Ultimate Frisbee but the daughter had dance on both the practice day and game day, so I wasn't able to give it a try.  Looks like a hoot though.

Congrats on the upcoming baby.  Is this your first child?  Enjoy it all ... they grow up WAY to quick.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

'morning, Moomba! WAHOO!!!! The day is almost upon you! I can only imagine the joy you must be going thru...to see a new life that you created come out into the world!
may it be safe and healthy!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm more EXCITED than nervous.   I thought it was going to happen last night.   According to the doc it looks like the baby is ready to come in the next few days



Hehe, even better.  Sounds like it's comin' right on time.  Woo!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

No Brother YM sighting, Whooooooooo Hooooooooooo do we have a baby??? GODspeed you and yours!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry ....... no baby yet.     Still waiting


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sorry ....... no baby yet.     Still waiting


  Well what is she waiting for???  

Just know your in my thoughts and prayers, your about to be blessed with the BEST gift possible!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Well what is she waiting for???
> 
> Just know your in my thoughts and prayers, your about to be blessed with the BEST gift possible!!!



Thank you very much AA.    I appreciate it.   I wish she would hurry up too


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2006)

Pauly's still calling the 26th.  I know you'd rather have it sooner, but my gut feeling is next Wednesday...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah usually first child is late.  Most people I know have gone 1-2 weeks late, or were induced.

God I hope my wife goes early this time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



You and me both!!!



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Pauly's still calling the 26th. I know you'd rather have it sooner, but my gut feeling is next Wednesday...



You may be right   



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Yeah usually first child is late. Most people I know have gone 1-2 weeks late, or were induced.
> 
> God I hope my wife goes early this time



The doc said he won't let us go past next Thursday.   

============ 

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The doc said he won't let us go past next Thursday.



Good stuff.  I will pass on the word of advice from my wife.  An epideral is her friend.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey moomba-
real quick: you are 35. How old is the missus? (I had a girlfriend..who just turned 35 a couple weeks ago...she said she will never have kids...she's...'too old'...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey moomba-
> real quick: you are 35. How old is the missus? (I had a girlfriend..who just turned 35 a couple weeks ago...she said she will never have kids...she's...'too old'...



Miss YM is 33 (will be 34 in October).    She is/was worried about having kids after 35 too because of the risks of complications.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

so...what u a re saying is that I am gonna just have to go find a nice, nubile, fesh outta college, 22 year old hottie then....
I'm down for that...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2006)

Did I say the 19th??? I meant a week from today at the latest, LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...what u a re saying is that I am gonna just have to go find a nice, nubile, fesh outta college, 22 year old hottie then....
> I'm down for that...



That's a bummer........LOL



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Did I say the 19th??? I meant a week from today at the latest, LOL!!!



Good one......... 



			
				GW said:
			
		

> =



Hey man...........good to see you back   


=============

NO BABY YET...............


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> NO BABY YET...............


 
Hmmm, today is the 21st...I guess this means I lost?  

 --any day now dude...the anticipation must be KILLING you guys


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, today is the 21st...I guess this means I lost?
> 
> --any day now dude...the anticipation must be KILLING you guys



You have not idea..................................................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

7/21/06

*FULL BODY*

5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 11 | dropset | bw x 4

*Squats*
225 x 17

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 12 | dropset | bw x 4

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12

*Standing One Armed DB press*
55 x 10

*Upright Row*
115 x 9

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 10

*Smith Machine CG Press*
2 plates x 23


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

how far do u pull up the upright row? I've been bringing bar to top of stermum..but have recently read somewhere on here that it places undue stress somewhere in the shoulder girdle...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how far do u pull up the upright row? I've been bringing bar to top of stermum..but have recently read somewhere on here that it places undue stress somewhere in the shoulder girdle...



I hear a lot of stuff too........ ..........I bring the bar to my chin


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

"they" say that when you bring the bar to your chin, more traps are activated.  when you bring the bar to say, nipple level, it puts more emphasis on the side delts

but that's just what I hear


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> "they" say that when you bring the bar to your chin, more traps are activated.  when you bring the bar to say, nipple level, it puts more emphasis on the side delts
> 
> but that's just what I hear



     I do 'em for my Traps - so I guess I'm doing them the right way


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

actually, sorry..I do go to chin level...
now...dunno if any of y'all do it...or I've just lost my mind...but I will visualize a movement, then simulate doing it, lets take the upright row for example...and go thru the motion with one side, while I use my left hand to feel the contractions and where. When the side delts kick in, traps, etc. 
Do y'all do this?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> actually, sorry..I do go to chin level...
> now...dunno if any of y'all do it...or I've just lost my mind...but I will visualize a movement, then simulate doing it, lets take the upright row for example...and go thru the motion with one side, while I use my left hand to feel the contractions and where. When the side delts kick in, traps, etc.
> Do y'all do this?



Nope - 

I just pick it - lift it - put it down.   K.I.S.S is a great way to do it.

haha


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

Another SOLID w/o BRother YM!!! Hows the Mrs. holdin up??? It'll all happen so quick, you won't know what to do, except.................. ENJOY!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Good stuff.  I will pass on the word of advice from my wife.  An epideral is her friend.



Somehow my mom natural birthed all of us.  Most women call that insanity these days.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Somehow my mom natural birthed all of us.  Most women call that insanity these days.



Oh I completely understand.  But I look at it this way.

If you have a Headache you take tylenol.  So if you have a baby coming out of you know where, why not use the drugs


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh I completely understand.  But I look at it this way.
> 
> If you have a Headache you take tylenol.  So if you have a baby coming out of you know where, why not use the drugs



I don't take tylenol when I have a headache, and I don't take it when I have a fever either.  Symptoms are usually your body's way of trying to cure whatever the problem is.  If you have a fever, that's not the problem.  The problem is that you have some virus or pathogen inside of you and your body is trying to kill it by raising its temparature; the fever is the response to the problem.

Also, a baby isn't a symptom, unless you consider sex a problem.  Well, I guess it is, but I'll tough it out before I get rid of that problem, hehe.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2006)

Why do you have to ruin my analogy. 

Shut it!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Why do you have to ruin my analogy.
> 
> Shut it!



Yes ma'am.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2006)

7/23/06

*CARDIO DAY*

About 40 minutes of:

Heavy Bag Work
Jump Rope
Pushups
Two 400 yard runs
Swimming

Gotta love "home workouts"


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't take tylenol when I have a headache, and I don't take it when I have a fever either. Symptoms are usually your body's way of trying to cure whatever the problem is. If you have a fever, that's not the problem. The problem is that you have some virus or pathogen inside of you and your body is trying to kill it by raising its temparature; the fever is the response to the problem.
> 
> Also, a baby isn't a symptom, unless you consider sex a problem. Well, I guess it is, but I'll tough it out before I get rid of that problem, hehe.


 
hmm, the fever analogy makes sense, but when you have a headache, what is your body trying to do?  Something in your brain isn't working properly for whatever reason, so your body responds by giving you a big ass headache to try to correct the problem?  I dunno, I have never had a headache that just went away on its own without taking Advil or Tylenol or something.  Even if i try to go to sleep with a headache without taking anything, I will wake up with the headache.  When I take something, 90% of the time I am guaranteed to get rid of it within a couple hours...

I am just curious that's all


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hmm, the fever analogy makes sense, but when you have a headache, what is your body trying to do?  Something in your brain isn't working properly for whatever reason, so your body responds by giving you a big ass headache to try to correct the problem?  I dunno, I have never had a headache that just went away on its own without taking Advil or Tylenol or something.  Even if i try to go to sleep with a headache without taking anything, I will wake up with the headache.  When I take something, 90% of the time I am guaranteed to get rid of it within a couple hours...
> 
> I am just curious that's all



I don't know what is happening that hurts, but your body is doing something to try and quell the problem, I assure you.  It might be inflammation of some kind, which is why anti-inflammatory drugs seem to help.

The same thing holds true regarding a runny nose.  The reason your nose runs is because the mucus contains CoQ10, which helps you fight off sickness.  Taking nasal decongestants is a bad idea unless it is so overly runny that you get dripping back into your throat causing a sore throat.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/23/06
> 
> *CARDIO DAY*
> 
> ...



Cool workout.  Sounds like my circuit programs with more limited equipment, hehe.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2006)

How's the wife doing?

Creative cardio workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah...baby alert status????


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Do we have a BABY???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2006)

It's a girl.........................Her name is:  Brooke 

........I just came home for a quick shower.    I'm heading back to the hospital.

8 lbs 13 oz   20.5 oz 

Brooke and mom are doing great!

Thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats.  Glad things went well.  Enjoy the time there is no moment like it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's a girl.........................Her name is:  Brooke
> 
> ........I just came home for a quick shower.    I'm heading back to the hospital.
> 
> ...



Woohoo!  Sounds like she's a nice healthy weight at that.

A girl, uh oh.  That means all the boys have to get past you first.  Good luck to them.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2006)

CONGRATS YM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good stuff, Brooke is an awesome name!  Get the shot guns ready and polished for when she starts dating, hehe

Send us pictures when you get some!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's a girl.........................Her name is: Brooke
> 
> ........I just came home for a quick shower. I'm heading back to the hospital.
> 
> ...


 
Hey! CONGRATS! Way to go, big daddy! Glad to hear that the family is great!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2006)

Good going, YM.  Nice work!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2006)

GODspeed you and yours, Congratulations my Friend!!!


p.s. Told you it would be today!!! LOL!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn congrats YM! I can't believe I leave for a few months and I come back to this!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's a girl.........................Her name is:  Brooke


CONGRATULATIONS Papa!  Woohoo!  Brooke is a great name!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's a girl.........................Her name is:  Brooke
> 
> ........I just came home for a quick shower.    I'm heading back to the hospital.
> 
> ...




AWESOME!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2006)

Congradulations!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

I wonder how much sleep YM is getting?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I wonder how much sleep YM is getting?



Thanks everyone..........I'm not getting much sleep but she's worth it. 

I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> CONGRATS YM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good stuff, Brooke is an awesome name!  Get the shot guns ready and polished for when she starts dating, hehe
> 
> Send us pictures when you get some!



The guns are on order already


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The guns are on order already





Since the last trip to the mall, I have decided to make a stop at the gun shop.  Instead of my 13 year old (Sept 1st) worring about skateboarding/snowboarding/biking ... for the first time, I heard "Does this purse match my outfit"  That is only trouble.  YM ... speaking from experience, start stocking piling the heavy machinery.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Since the last trip to the mall, I have decided to make a stop at the gun shop.  Instead of my 13 year old (Sept 1st) worring about skateboarding/snowboarding/biking ... for the first time, I heard "Does this purse match my outfit"  That is only trouble.  YM ... speaking from experience, start stocking piling the heavy machinery.



Thanks for the warning!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2006)

Here she is.......

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8331/cat/500/ppuser/4590


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Since the last trip to the mall, I have decided to make a stop at the gun shop. Instead of my 13 year old (Sept 1st) worring about skateboarding/snowboarding/biking ... for the first time, I heard "Does this purse match my outfit" That is only trouble. YM ... speaking from experience, start stocking piling the heavy machinery.


"I've got 3 acres and a shovel. Don't trifel with me, son."


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

She's a cutie YM.  Congratulations again!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I've got 3 acres and a shovel. Don't trifel with me, son."



Exactly!

 



			
				CP said:
			
		

> She's a cutie YM. Congratulations again!



Thanks......I think so too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

7/30/06

Well I took 7 days off from lifting so I could spend as much time with my new baby as possible (plus the lack of sleep is killer)

Today was my first day back in the gym.   I'm going to try to go on Wednesday and Saturday or Sunday.   I'll do full body workouts and add some cardio in here and there depending on my sleep.

*FULL BODY*

5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 10 
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 10

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45 x 10 
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 6

*Super Squat*
8 plates x 10
12 plates x 12

*DB Row*
130 x 10

*One armed MP*
55 x 10

*Lunge *
90 x 10 (each leg)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/30/06
> 
> Well I took 7 days off from lifting so I could spend as much time with my new baby as possible (plus the lack of sleep is killer)
> 
> ...


 
Well, it's good to see the chinups didn't suffer    It's like you never left, lol

Cue me in on the "lack of sleep" stuff you have been experiencing, so I know what to expect in a couple of months.  Is it as bad as they say it is?  Let me ask you this, right now, I only sleep about 3 or so hours at a pop usually before I wake up anyway, I think I may sleep the entire night once out of every 10 nights on average, other nights I am up two, three times anyway....is that what it's like??  If so, no problemo, I am used to it already!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 7/30/06
> 
> Well I took 7 days off from lifting


Hey! Me too! How about...I say that I was supporting my friend Moomba....best excuse I have at the moment...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Well, it's good to see the chinups didn't suffer  It's like you never left, lol
> 
> Cue me in on the "lack of sleep" stuff you have been experiencing, so I know what to expect in a couple of months. Is it as bad as they say it is? Let me ask you this, right now, I only sleep about 3 or so hours at a pop usually before I wake up anyway, I think I may sleep the entire night once out of every 10 nights on average, other nights I am up two, three times anyway....is that what it's like?? If so, no problemo, I am used to it already!


dang! How the hell do u survive on so little sleep? I've gon 4 hours and made it...hated it, but made it...but would take a saturday and sleep my ass off to make up for it....
how/why do u wake up so much???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Well, it's good to see the chinups didn't suffer    It's like you never left, lol
> 
> Cue me in on the "lack of sleep" stuff you have been experiencing, so I know what to expect in a couple of months.  Is it as bad as they say it is?  Let me ask you this, right now, I only sleep about 3 or so hours at a pop usually before I wake up anyway, I think I may sleep the entire night once out of every 10 nights on average, other nights I am up two, three times anyway....is that what it's like??  If so, no problemo, I am used to it already!



Since my wife is breast feeding she is up more than me....Right now it's every 1 1/2 hours     I'm up briefly just because I like to make sure both my girls are OK.  Then I crash.   I'm up early at 6 to change diapers and feed the baby some formula.  Then she sleeps from 7 - 10AM (thank god - so my wife can sleep).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey! Me too! How about...I say that I was supporting my friend Moomba....best excuse I have at the moment...




Good one LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2006)

My fav line is "I got 3 acres out back.  No one will ever know....."


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang! How the hell do u survive on so little sleep? I've gon 4 hours and made it...hated it, but made it...but would take a saturday and sleep my ass off to make up for it....
> how/why do u wake up so much???


 
I've just become a really light sleeper...everything wakes me up, and once I get woken up once, it's pretty much all over....oh yeah, I have a pretty canny knack of falling asleep at like 6AM when I need to wake up at 6:30...without fail this happens at least 3 times a week.  I wanna fricken kill someone.

I;ve tried all the sleeping aid stuff too, from Tylenol PM, to Ambien, to GABA, you name it, I've tried it, and while they sometimes work, I hate relying on them all the time.  So alas, I suffer...or have lots of practice for when my baby comes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I've just become a really light sleeper...everything wakes me up, and once I get woken up once, it's pretty much all over....oh yeah, I have a pretty canny knack of falling asleep at like 6AM when I need to wake up at 6:30...without fail this happens at least 3 times a week.  I wanna fricken kill someone.
> 
> I;ve tried all the sleeping aid stuff too, from Tylenol PM, to Ambien, to GABA, you name it, I've tried it, and while they sometimes work, I hate relying on them all the time.  So alas, I suffer...or have lots of practice for when my baby comes



Try Jack Daniels


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My fav line is "I got 3 acres out back.  No one will ever know....."



  That is a good one.

One of my friends told me a good one........

"How tall are you?.....about 6 foot?    You'd fit perfect along with a shovel in the back of my pick.   What time with you have my daughter home?  9:30 right.

YES SIR - 9:30.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Try Jack Daniels


 
hmmm......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Try Jack Daniels


Nyquil works well too.

Hey Stew- go to wal mart- there is this sleep aid made by equate(sp) that I'd take when I was a shift worker. going from night shift...and having to switch to dayshift 2 days later would wreak havok on my sleep schedule. One pill would knock me out.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations, YM! 

It's a great thing, isn't it!!!!?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, every 1.5 hours?  I would die.  Heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Congratulations, YM!
> 
> It's a great thing, isn't it!!!!?



It IS great   Thanks!



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Wow, every 1.5 hours? I would die. Heh.



I get to sleep a little more than my wife 
===============

I'm heading back to the gym tonight.   I'm going to keep doing a Full Body Routine with one or two days off in between sessions.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep I am not looking forward to the lack of sleep again.  I have a hard enough time sleeping as it is.

Just over a month to go.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yep I am not looking forward to the lack of sleep again.  I have a hard enough time sleeping as it is.
> 
> Just over a month to go.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2006)

8/2/06

5 minutes on tread

*FULL BODY*

*Clean & Press*
135 x 10
165 x 1 (20 second rest)
165 x 1 (20 second rest)
165 x 1 (20 second rest)
165 x 1 (20 second rest)
165 x 1 
135 x 8

*Incline DB Press*
90 x 7
90 x 5

*SLDL*
225 x 13
275 x 5

*Mixed Grip Pullups*
12
8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
82.5 x 15
82.5 x 15

*Pushups*
40 

Quick 30 minute workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2006)

How is Brooke doing YM???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> How is Brooke doing YM???





			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Ditto!



She's doing great     Thanks for askin'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2006)

8/5/06

6 Minutes on tread (up to 8.5 rate)

*FULL BODY*

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 6
425 x 3
315 x 12

*Xplode Machine (chest)*
325 x 7
325 x 6

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7

*Tricep Overhead Press*
72.5 x 11
72.5 x 9

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 20


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 8/5/06
> 
> 
> *Trap Bar Deads*
> ...


 
AWESOME  

how's the sleep situation going??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Have u found yourself just astaring at the baby...and be awestruck...that you created this life? I'm kinda looking forward to that....
diaper changing...not so much....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 8/5/06
> *Trap Bar Deads*
> 425 x 6
> 425 x 3
> 315 x 12



Great deadlifts YM!  

On another subject, I'm sure you saw Ohio State is starting out at numero uno in the Coaches Top 25 preseason poll.  I like the thought, but I wish they were placed more like 3.  Too much pressure, and no where to go but down.  Awesome setup for the 1 vs 2 in Austin on Sept 9th though.  My palms are getting clammy just thinking about it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> AWESOME
> 
> how's the sleep situation going??



Thanks........what?  People actually get sleep .....I was up at 1, 3, 5, and finally 7 today   



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Have u found yourself just astaring at the baby...and be awestruck...that you created this life? I'm kinda looking forward to that....
> diaper changing...not so much....



I do that EVERYDAY.........It's awesome.    Diaper changing has become pretty quick and painless.  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> On another subject, I'm sure you saw Ohio State is starting out at numero uno in the Coaches Top 25 preseason poll. I like the thought, but I wish they were placed more like 3. Too much pressure, and no where to go but down. Awesome setup for the 1 vs 2 in Austin on Sept 9th though. My palms are getting clammy just thinking about it!



I saw OSU's first place position........They look tough but you should be worried about their "D".     They lost 9 starters.     9/9 is already on my calander too        I love GOOD FOOTBALL.    We'll see how the season plays out.      I'm pretty bummed.....U/M lost Antonio Bass for the season - who is a quick MOFO.   He was supposed to add some flash to U/M's boring offense.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I saw OSU's first place position........They look tough but you should be worried about their "D".     They lost 9 starters.


Tell me about it!  It's going to be real tough replacing Hawk, Carpenter and Schlegel in particular.  

That's shame about Bass, especially in college where you only have a couple of years to prove yourself.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks........what?  People actually get sleep .....I was up at 1, 3, 5, and finally 7 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah who needs sleep 

Diaper Changing is never quick and painless.  Just wait there will be a good one coming.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Tell me about it!  It's going to be real tough replacing Hawk, Carpenter and Schlegel in particular.
> 
> That's shame about Bass, especially in college where you only have a couple of years to prove yourself.



Hopefully Bass can play next year....we'll see in a few weeks.   

You CAN'T replace those three.....




			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Yeah who needs sleep
> 
> Diaper Changing is never quick and painless. Just wait there will be a good one coming.



Thanks for the warning   

======================================

8/6/06

30 minutes of Speed Bag and Heavy Bag work

My left hand is coming along.   I've got some good combinations going.   I'm thinking of buying a Double End Bag.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2006)

8/7/06

5 minutes on tread

*FULL BODY*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +60 x 7
BW +100 x 2 (almost 3)  | dropset | BW x 11

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
60 x 12 R | 8 L
60 x 10 R | 9 L

*Squats *
225 x 12
275 x 3 (lower back still sore from Saturday's deads)

*T-Bar Rows*
3 plates x 14

*Smith Machine CG Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5

*Preacher Curls*
50 x 10

*Jump Squats holding 35lbs*
25

*Swiss ball crunch holding 18lbs*
30
25


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 7, 2006)

Workouts are looking good, YM.  That diaper changing thing becomes a snap pretty quick 

I'm looking forward to a good college football season, too.  Hopefully my Boilers have a little more getup this year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking good, YM.  That diaper changing thing becomes a snap pretty quick
> 
> I'm looking forward to a good college football season, too.  Hopefully my Boilers have a little more getup this year.



I'm excited for Big Ten Football too!!!

The Lions play this Friday night (hey - at least it's football....it may not be GOOD football but .....it's football)     Actually I think the Lions will be at least 500 this year.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm excited for Big Ten Football too!!!
> 
> The Lions play this Friday night (hey - at least it's football....it may not be GOOD football but .....it's football)     Actually I think the Lions will be at least 500 this year.


Big Ten Football is great.

A little discipline should win them a couple of games alone.  There is no stand out team in the NFC North.  I think its wide open.  I lived in St. Louis during the Mike Martz era.  I can tell you this.  They will move the ball and score.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Good to see you're still getting those workouts in.  Looks like changing to full body was a smart idea.  You're not one to make excuses; you adapt.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Big Ten Football is great.
> 
> A little discipline should win them a couple of games alone.  There is no stand out team in the NFC North.  I think its wide open.  I lived in St. Louis during the Mike Martz era.  I can tell you this.  They will move the ball and score.




I can't wait!!   I'm trying to pick which U/M games to go to .....Hopefully the Wisconsin Game and State games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see you're still getting those workouts in.  Looks like changing to full body was a smart idea.  You're not one to make excuses; you adapt.



Thanks.......

That's right     FB routines are great especially in the summer when there are so many other things to do outside.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn bodyweight +100 for a double?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Damn bodyweight +100 for a double?



It looks like YM has just raised the bar.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Diaper Changing is never quick and painless.  Just wait there will be a good one coming.



You mean one of those eye-watering, stomach-turning, shit oozing out the sides ones?  The one that inevitably will occur just as you're about to walk out the door, already late for some important event.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Damn bodyweight +100 for a double?



I'm working on bw +90 x 6 (I can get 4 now).  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> It looks like YM has just raised the bar.



I'm trying.... 




			
				TT said:
			
		

> You mean one of those eye-watering, stomach-turning, shit oozing out the sides ones? The one that inevitably will occur just as you're about to walk out the door, already late for some important event. Is that what you mean?



You sound like you have some experiences ..........


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You mean one of those eye-watering, stomach-turning, shit oozing out the sides ones?  The one that inevitably will occur just as you're about to walk out the door, already late for some important event.  Is that what you mean?


That's right TT.  Hopefully YM isn't one of those guys that thinks the 7-12# range on the box isn't how much the diaper can hold


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's right TT.  Hopefully YM isn't one of those guys that thinks the 7-12# range on the box isn't how much the diaper can hold


 
Funny.................


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You mean one of those eye-watering, stomach-turning, shit oozing out the sides ones?  The one that inevitably will occur just as you're about to walk out the door, already late for some important event.  Is that what you mean?



Yeah one of those ones that is all the way up that back and into the hair


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2006)

8/9/06

5 minutes on tread

*FULL BODY*

*Clean & Press*
135 x 10
185 x 1
135 x 9

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 7
100 x 5

*Lunge*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Seated Curls*
50 x 9

*Towel Pullups*
12
8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
92.5 x 20

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
22
19


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2006)

Strong incline presses bro


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

Was that 185 a strict press?  Either way, nice overheads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Strong incline presses bro



 Thanks.



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Was that 185 a strict press? Either way, nice overheads



Well.........unfortunately I haven't perfected the Clean to Press movement yet so .... it's primarily a press with a 2-3 inch dip in my knees to add some momentum.    I'd like to drop a little lower so I can press more weight........in any case - It was pretty tough.     I don't see anyone doing this exercise at my gym to it's hard to gage how far I should be dropping down before I begin my press.   Any thoughts here ??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've just read and saw pics of a push press, or in your case, a clean, push-press.
I don't think u drop too far...just a couple inches to help get the momentum going, as you did. dam...nice on the 185..w/ out safety bars!
I might try standing up mil presses this week. I've been doing BB mil presses again the past couple workouts...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've just read and saw pics of a push press, or in your case, a clean, push-press.
> I don't think u drop too far...just a couple inches to help get the momentum going, as you did. dam...nice on the 185..w/ out safety bars!
> I might try standing up mil presses this week. I've been doing BB mil presses again the past couple workouts...



Cool.........let me know how you like 'em


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2006)

8/11/06

*FULL BODY*

*Deads*
315 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1 * 
315 x 9

*Xplode Machine* (chest)
340 x 4
360 x 3
400 x 1 * 
270 x 9

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +55 x 7
bw +70 x 3 |dropset| bw x 8

*Tricep Overhead Press*
72.5 x 13
72.5 x 13

* Deads and Xplode Machine were good today    It feels good to hit the 400's.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

For push pressing you don't want to dip all that much.  A quick dip of a few inches with a fast reversal is best to maximize the stretch reflex.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> For push pressing you don't want to dip all that much.  A quick dip of a few inches with a fast reversal is best to maximize the stretch reflex.



Thanks for the feedback.....it looks like I was doing them right


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 8/11/06
> 
> *FULL BODY*
> 
> ...


 
Hey YM, what exactly is the Xplode machine??

Good stuff as always, not much else to say    How much are you weighing nowadays?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Hey YM, what exactly is the Xplode machine??
> 
> Good stuff as always, not much else to say    How much are you weighing nowadays?




Nautilus XPLoad??? Vertical Chest 
http://www.nautilus.com/consumer_ca...dcd~NSP3VC/Nautilus+XPLoad+Vertical+Chest.jsp

I'm weighing 188


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

My GOD still going strong!!! Hows life with the little one???


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

Is it just me, or does that Xpload machine look sort of like the Hammer Strength chest press?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does that Xpload machine look sort of like the Hammer Strength chest press?



It's very similar but this machine has two different handles .... a regular palms up grip and a supinated grip handle (which is the one I have been using).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> My GOD still going strong!!! Hows life with the little one???



Life is GREAT 

She's perfect  

Here are my girls.   Brooke is 3 weeks old.

View attachment 22897


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Life is GREAT
> 
> She's perfect
> 
> ...



Glad things are going well for you, YM


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Life is GREAT
> 
> She's perfect
> 
> ...



  AWESOME!!! GOD has sure smiled upon you my Friend!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!!

==============

8/14/06

*Full Body*

5 minutes shooting and 5 minutes on tread

*Super Squat Machine*
16 plates x 10
16 plates x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +60 x 7
bw +60 x 7

*Shrugs*
315 x 10
315 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
50 each hand x 10
50 each hand x 10

*Lunges*
50 x 10

*Pushups*
Close 30 | 20 second rest | 30 Wide 20 second rest | 25 regular

*Medicine Ball Pushups 12 | Wide 12*

*Calf Raise*
70 x 20

*Crunches*
40


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> ==============
> 
> ...


 
haha did you have fun loading and unloading 16 plates??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> haha did you have fun loading and unloading 16 plates??



  I should count that as a curl set:

45 x 16


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I should count that as a curl set:
> 
> 45 x 16


 
oooh...good thinking


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Life is GREAT
> 
> She's perfect
> 
> ...


hey Moomba!
Beautiful child!
Ok...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...

You have a beautiful family, sir!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey Moomba!
> Beautiful child!
> Ok...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...tell me that's a single nurse and not the wife...
> 
> You have a beautiful family, sir!



  Sorry Charlie - That's the misses.

 - Thanks.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2006)

8/16/06

*Full Body (High Reps)*

6 minutes on Tread (got up to 9.0)

*Chins*
16

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 20

*Incline Flys*
55 x 18

*DB Rows*
130 x 13

*Standing BB Press*
95 x 11

*Reverse Flys*
35 x 12

*Bench Pushups*
26
18

*Jump Squat holding 35 lbs*
25

*Xpload Shoulder Press*
90 x 26

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/16/06
> 
> *Full Body (High Reps)*
> 
> ...


 
only 16 chins?? I thought you would have more in you after the bw+100 chins... 

but you made up for it with the trap bar deads for sure


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> only 16 chins?? I thought you would have more in you after the bw+100 chins...
> 
> but you made up for it with the trap bar deads for sure




Me too.......I was shooting for 20


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Good workouts there YM.  More important, "your girls" are beautiful!  Every time life looks rough, remember them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good workouts there YM.  More important, "your girls" are beautiful!  Every time life looks rough, remember them.



Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

holy crap! 315*20????????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> holy crap! 315*20????????



   hahaha

=========

8/18/06

*Full body (high reps)*
* Last day for the high rep week.   I'm splitting my routine into 1 week of heavy/low-medium reps and 1 week of high reps (10 - 25 reps) with short RIs.

*Squats (superset) Jump Ropes*
225 x 10 / 100 Jump Ropes
[1 minute RI]
225 x 10 / 100 Jump Ropes

*Dips*
21
[1 minute RI]
12

*SLDL*
225 x 10
[1 minute RI]
225 x 8

*1 armed Cable Row*
5 plates x 15
[1 minute RI]
6 plates x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2006)

Great looking family C!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great looking family C!!!!



Thnaks  

===============

8/20/06

1 1/2 hours of basketball

* I haven't played ball in 5 months.   I'm pretty happy that my hip did not hurt.   My legs are a little sore today but that's expected


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2006)

8/21/06

*Upper Body*
* Normally today is "full body" but my legs are rubber from yesterday's bball.

*Weighted Chins*
bw +70 x 7
bw +105 x 2 |dropset| bw x 12

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
60 x 13
60 x 12

*T-Bar Rows*
4 plates x 5
3 plates x 10

*Smith Machine CG Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5

*Preacher Curls*
50 x 10

*Incline Fly*
45 x 25

*Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 14

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*Wide Pushups*
55


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 22, 2006)

ahhhh 4 plates on the t-bars eh??? nice  

seems like you are getting stronger since the baby came


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> ahhhh 4 plates on the t-bars eh??? nice
> 
> seems like you are getting stronger since the baby came



 ...........that's right!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

8/23/06

5 minutes on tread

*FULL BODY*

*Clean & Press*
135 x 11
185 x 1
135 x 8

*Incline DB Press*
105 x 3
105 x 3

*Bench Step Ups*
35 x 10
35 x 8

*Towel Pullups*
13
8

*Jump Rope*
100
100

*Leg Press*
4 plates x 50

*Trunk Pulldowns*
102.5 x 20

*Seated Curls*
55 x 8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
24
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2006)

I love your workouts YM.  Creative and very athletic


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love your workouts YM.  Creative and very athletic



Thanks.............just trying to keep things interesting     I like doing "functional" type exercises.

I'm thinking of playing football again this Fall.   We have a practice on Sunday.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

sounds fun....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2006)

8/25/06

*Cardio Day*

20 minutes of speed and heavy bag work

15 minutes running


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2006)

8/26/06

*Fullbody*

5 minutes on the tread

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 9
445 x 4 


*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 7
bw +70 x 6

*DB Rows*
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*Clean & Press*
135 x 8
135 x 7

*Rope Overhead Press*
72.5 x 14

*DB Curl*
55 x 7

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
26
22

*Knee Raises*
15
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/26/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


 
Well, since this was such an amazing workout, at least I can say that when taking bodyweight into account, at least I pretty much matched you on the pullups today  

but those deads.....very   indeed sir!  I don't think I can do 425 once, let alone 9....that's pretty sick....

at least I can out dip you!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2006)

by the way, are you following a "set" routine now or are you just winging it when you get to the gym??

I am interested in what you are doing, of course because I might want to copy it and try it at some point.  I mean hell, if what you're doing gets you a 450 trapbar dead for reps, you gotta be doing something right!

I want specifics too....days you workout, specific exercises etc., I want all your secrets!!!  Yes, ALL OF THEM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2006)

YM is a stud for sure!

Hey C, are you getting excited?  Sept 2  you play Vandy, we play Northern Illinois (?).  Both should be a smoke fest, but that's why we play the game 

I'm with Stewart.  Your pull strength is awesome dude!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, since this was such an amazing workout, at least I can say that when taking bodyweight into account, at least I pretty much matched you on the pullups today
> 
> but those deads.....very   indeed sir!  I don't think I can do 425 once, let alone 9....that's pretty sick....
> 
> at least I can out dip you!



Thanks  

I know you can out dip me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> by the way, are you following a "set" routine now or are you just winging it when you get to the gym??
> 
> I am interested in what you are doing, of course because I might want to copy it and try it at some point.  I mean hell, if what you're doing gets you a 450 trapbar dead for reps, you gotta be doing something right!
> 
> I want specifics too....days you workout, specific exercises etc., I want all your secrets!!!  Yes, ALL OF THEM



I'm doing FULLBODY workouts with one to two days of rest in between.   I rotate my Compound movements (Squat, Dead, Clean/Press, Trap Bar Deads, Squat Machine, Leg Presses).   Basically I have 6 day rotation over a two week period.   When the third week comes up I try to add one more rep or more weight than I did the last time I did that exercise.    I'm doing about 12-14 sets per workout.

That's the basics.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> YM is a stud for sure!
> 
> Hey C, are you getting excited?  Sept 2  you play Vandy, we play Northern Illinois (?).  Both should be a smoke fest, but that's why we play the game
> 
> I'm with Stewart.  Your pull strength is awesome dude!



I AM excited for next weekend.    CF starts Thursday night with my alma-mater (CMU).

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

8/28/06

5 minutes on tread
* My lower back is killing me today 

*Xpload Machine*
180 x 10
270 x 3
360 x 6
405 x 3
450 x 1 * 
360 x 6

*Shrugs *
225 x 15
* low back is too sore for these

*DB Pullovers*
60 x 15
60 x 15

*Super Squat Machine*
6 plates x 15
* Real light today

*One legged Super Squat Machine Lunge*
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10 

*One Arm Standing DB Press*
65 x 8 
65 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
60 x 10
60 x 9

*Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Pushups*
40

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/26/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...







yellowmoomba said:


> 8/28/06
> 
> * My lower back is killing me today



Any idea why your back is sore?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Any idea why your back is sore?



   Yeah - I know why


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

> Xpload Machine
> 180 x 10
> 270 x 3
> 360 x 6
> ...



What are these?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> What are these?



http://www.exerciseandleisure.com/nxp13.htm


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Yeah - I know why


 
seriously.....sheesh


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 29, 2006)

Interesting exercise, I've never done them before. How do you like them? And compared to Hammer Strength?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> Interesting exercise, I've never done them before. How do you like them? And compared to Hammer Strength?



It's real similar to the HS.   It allows me to go heavy without a spotter.   I use a supinated grip to make it different than a "normal press".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> Interesting exercise, I've never done them before. How do you like them? And compared to Hammer Strength?



BTW - I'm stealing a quote from your sig -

"You are born small and weak... you die small and weak... how you look in between is up to you."


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

8/30/06

*Full Body*

5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +90 x 4 (almost 5!!)
bw +90 x 4 |dropset| bw x 11

*Clean & Press*
155 x 6
155 x 5
* These are tough!!

*T-Bar Rows*
160 x 7
160 x 6

*Nautilas Leg Press Machine*
360 x 10
400 x 8

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 6
95 x 6

*SLDL*
225 x 8
225 x 8

*Smith Machine CG Press* (Different Machine than last time) 
4 plates x 3
4 plates x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

good stuff YM!!  I love your numbers on the chins, although I have to say, I am REALLY catching up to you on those...you said you weigh 185 or so right?  So 185+90 = 275.  I am 215....215+50 = 265......right behind you BIG GUY!!!  

although, can't compete with you on the leg stuff....you are a monster with the leg work....we'll see how much damage I can do with the trap bar, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> good stuff YM!!  I love your numbers on the chins, although I have to say, I am REALLY catching up to you on those...you said you weigh 185 or so right?  So 185+90 = 275.  I am 215....215+50 = 265......right behind you BIG GUY!!!
> 
> although, can't compete with you on the leg stuff....you are a monster with the leg work....we'll see how much damage I can do with the trap bar, lol



I'm catching up to you on the "weight".....I'm hovering around 190. 

Everyone has good exercises.....Yours are pushing   Keep working hard ... I live 4 competition


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I live 4 competition


 
I hear you on that one....hey, competition is great, but if my constant badgering of you helps you put up bigger numbers, then that is cool with me  

Get up to 200 dude, then you will be more of a monster when you play football!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I hear you on that one....hey, competition is great, but if my constant badgering of you helps you put up bigger numbers, then that is cool with me
> 
> Get up to 200 dude, then you will be more of a monster when you play football!




That's cool with me too 


The heaviest that I've been was 196.   You don't have to be big to play QB - just smart and quick


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's cool with me too
> 
> 
> The heaviest that I've been was 196. You don't have to be big to play QB - just smart and quick


 
ahh, QB...I didn;t know that was your position...had you pegged for a linebacker for some reason


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm getting close to you on those chinups too YM.  I did 3 sets of 3 with an 80lb dumbbell between my feet, and I weigh 195.  Better get crackin'.  Hehe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> ahh, QB...I didn;t know that was your position...had you pegged for a linebacker for some reason



Well you are right on..........I play Middle LB on D  ... but I like the glory of scoring TDs.

(I'm looking for a heisman smiley face.............. )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I'm getting close to you on those chinups too YM.  I did 3 sets of 3 with an 80lb dumbbell between my feet, and I weigh 195.  Better get crackin'.  Hehe.



Nice work CP...........(between your feet!!!!   )  REALLY nice work.

I guess I have to step it up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2006)

Great lookin' journal buddy


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Well you are right on..........I play Middle LB on D  ... but I like the glory of scoring TDs.
> 
> (I'm looking for a heisman smiley face.............. )



I thought you retired last season  

How are the girls?  Hope all is well for you, YM

As for the workouts.  There is nothing more to say in this journal


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work CP...........(between your feet!!!!   )  REALLY nice work.
> 
> I guess I have to step it up



Yeah.  I like to get in that nice isometric for the hamstrings at the same time, hehe.

Has playing QB ever lead to shoulder problems for ya?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great lookin' journal buddy



Thanks Jersey.    I really like the program I'm doing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I thought you retired last season
> 
> How are the girls?  Hope all is well for you, YM
> 
> As for the workouts.  There is nothing more to say in this journal



I DID retire but the team is not doing so well so they asked me to come back.......I'm still debating since my left hip is a little sore and my right knee is starting to bother me now.     Maybe it REALLY IS a good time to retire    Also - I'm taking two classes this term and taking care of my new baby.......................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah.  I like to get in that nice isometric for the hamstrings at the same time, hehe.
> 
> Has playing QB ever lead to shoulder problems for ya?



Holding it with your feet has to hit your abs too  

No major shoulder injuries from playing QB.   I played 4 years of high school ball plus 11 years of flag football.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2006)

9/2/06

*Full Body*

*Treadmill 6 minutes - got up to level 12 ( I was flyin' ) 

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 11

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 5
bw +90 x 5 | dropset | bw x 11

*Squats*
225 x 15

*DB Row*
130 x 12

*Fly*
60 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*Rope Overhead Press*
77.5 x 11

*Seated Curls*
55 x 6

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
20
15

*Planks*
Front/Left side/Right Side (30 seconds each)
Front/Left side/Right Side (30 seconds each)


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2006)

you know YM, you have some sick db row power, however what puzzles me is that you have been stuck on 130 for about 10-15 reps for the longest time.  Is this on purpose?  Are you just stuck at 130?  I'd like to see you try more, or is that the biggest db at your gym?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> you know YM, you have some sick db row power, however what puzzles me is that you have been stuck on 130 for about 10-15 reps for the longest time.  Is this on purpose?  Are you just stuck at 130?  I'd like to see you try more, or is that the biggest db at your gym?



130's are the biggest at the gym closest to my house.   The other location has 140s but I rarely go there.   I was thinking about duck-taping some 10's to the 130's ........


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 130's are the biggest at the gym closest to my house.   The other location has 140s but I rarely go there.   I was thinking about duck-taping some 10's to the 130's ........



Haha.  That would be pimp status.  I would definitely do it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2006)

Seated curls don't look too shabby either!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 130's are the biggest at the gym closest to my house.   The other location has 140s but I rarely go there.   I was thinking about duck-taping some 10's to the 130's ........



Try them with a barbell instead.  And yes, I do mean one arm barbell rows.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Try them with a barbell instead.  And yes, I do mean one arm barbell rows.



 Good idea.......I'll try 'em.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Try them with a barbell instead.  And yes, I do mean one arm barbell rows.



If you do that, you at least have to put some duct tape around the bar somewhere.  Duct tape man, duct tape!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If you do that, you at least have to put some duct tape around the bar somewhere.  Duct tape man, duct tape!



What's the duct tape for?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow this yellowmomba guy is strong.


Oh well, back to whoring open chat...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What's the duct tape for?



He said he might duct tape a 10 plate to the dumbbell.  I said go for it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> He said he might duct tape a 10 plate to the dumbbell.  I said go for it.



AAaaaaaaaaaa..........I thought about something else.....I could get some 10 lb ankle weights and put them around my wrist


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Wow this yellowmomba guy is strong.
> 
> 
> Oh well, back to whoring open chat...



Thanks...... 

Have fun in OC.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2006)

9/4/06

*Full Body*

* I forgot my "planned workout" today so .... I just did a bunch of "stuff".   I tried not to do any exercise that I did on Saturday.

*Clean and Press*
135 x 3
175 x 1
135 x 10
135 x 9

*Sumo Style Dead*
315 x 4
315 x 5 * No grip strength today.

*Xpload Chest Machine*
360 x 5
455 x 1 
360 x 6

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
70 x 12
70 x 10

*Trap Bar Pushups*
40

*Towel Chins* * these are a bitch holding onto the towel with both hands.
7
5

*CG Press (superset) | lying press*
135 x 12 | 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/4/06
> 
> *Full Body*
> 
> ...


 
what bodypart do you do the straight arm pulldowns for?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> what bodypart do you do the straight arm pulldowns for?


A different way of hitting the lats, that IMO involves the tri's more then a conventional pulldown which taxes the bi's more heavily.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> AAaaaaaaaaaa..........I thought about something else.....I could get some 10 lb ankle weights and put them around my wrist



YOU HAVE TO USE DUCT TAPE!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> A different way of hitting the lats, that IMO involves the tri's more then a conventional pulldown which taxes the bi's more heavily.



.........It hits my lats and rear delts.    Most people I see do them with a pulldown bar.  I do them with a double handle cable machine ( the kind where you stand in between the handles - so I'm bringing the handle down to my side rather than to the front ( kinda like doing a "reverse" side raise).

It's a great variation exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> YOU HAVE TO USE DUCT TAPE!



   We'll see.............


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> .........It hits my lats and rear delts. Most people I see do them with a pulldown bar. I do them with a double handle cable machine ( the kind where you stand in between the handles - so I'm bringing the handle down to my side rather than to the front ( kinda like doing a "reverse" side raise).
> 
> It's a great variation exercises


 
That sounds cool, unfortunately, I don't have access to a double cable stack...oh well.

I am just looking for something to replace pullups I think.  I am having such a good run of success on chinups, I don't want to ruin the progression by overtaxing myself alternating the chinups with pullups.  even though I am using a different rep range for the pullups, they are still a pretty taxing movement.

Maybe I will go with the straight bar pulldowns or maybe a close grip pulldown with the v-handle, we'll see


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> That sounds cool, unfortunately, I don't have access to a double cable stack...oh well.
> 
> ....



You could do one arm at a time


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You could do one arm at a time


 
Hmmm I could....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

aloha, mi amigo!
Hope all is well here! See big #'s still going up!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> aloha, mi amigo!
> Hope all is well here! See big #'s still going up!



Hey Burner....hopefully you are healing up.  How's the scar?

I planned on going to the gym last night but I worked late and was not in the mood considering it takes me about 1.5 hours to get home in rush hour traffic -so I know how you feel.   I'm going today though.    Sometimes it's nice to have two rest days in a row


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

it's still sexy..

hoping to finally make it tonight...have to go shoot pics of 2 houses for 2 different clients after work...and one is WAY out east...we'll see.
I need to win the lottery....having multiple jobs....sucks!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

9/7/06

*Full body*

5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 5 (one more to go until I hit my goal)
BW +120 x 1 (almost 2!!) |dropset| bw x 13   

*Incline DB Press*
105 x 4
105 x 3

*Shrugs*
275 x 10 | RP x 5 | RP x 4

*Super Squat Machine*
6 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
18 plates x 5 

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
65 x 10 R | 8 L

*Calf Raise*
50 x 20

*Seated Curls*
50 x 12
*
Medicine Ball Pushups*
25
18

*Jump Squats holding 35lbs*
25


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2006)

Love those DB presses buddy!  You are known for your pull strength but 105's on incline?  Damn bro.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> BW +90 x 5 (one more to go until I hit my goal)
> BW +120 x 1 (almost 2!!) |dropset| bw x 13



You're a sick, sick man, YM.     Way to go!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You're a sick, sick man, YM.  Way to go!


I wanna be down with the sickness too.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love those DB presses buddy!  You are known for your pull strength but 105's on incline?  Damn bro.



Thanks Jersey...I'm slowly working my way back on inclines.  I stopped doing 'em for a couple months.



			
				TT said:
			
		

> You're a sick, sick man, YM



  thanks.



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> I wanna be down with the sickness too.....



You have to heal-up first


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You have to heal-up first


put me in coach! I'm ready 2 play!

Just got off the phone w/ my buddy who also got stabbed.
He said people (co-workers) were asking if he thought I was up to it...or had I lost my nerve...if he would feel safe with me 'watching his back'.
Sonsabitches....oi...some people's children....
Gonna have to open up a can of fresh whoop-ass to revalidate the rein of Burner!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2006)

9/12/06

*Full Body*

* 5 min on tread

*Pullups*
16

*Weighted Chins*
bw +70 x 6 |dropset | bw x 7

*Xpload Chest Machine*
360 x 6
410 x 2
360 x 5

*Squats*
225 x 17

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 16 R | 13 L

*Lunge*
95 x 15/per

*Pushups*
43
25

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 17
97.5 x 14


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2006)

Workouts looking sweet!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Workouts looking sweet!



Thanks...they are feelin' good     I was sweating like crazy yesterday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2006)

Your boyz have a big one coming up.  For reasons beyond my control I cannot say "Go Michigan"  , but trust me, I will be pulling for the Big Ten


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice push/Presses! Can't wait till I can do them again!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

225x17 on squats.  I just have one word to say for that:

Vomit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your boyz have a big one coming up.  For reasons beyond my control I cannot say "Go Michigan"  , but trust me, I will be pulling for the Big Ten



It's a huge game for U/M.    Michigan is due for good game 

Go Blue!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Nice push/Presses! Can't wait till I can do them again!



It IS a fun exercise..........



			
				CP said:
			
		

> 225x17 on squats. I just have one word to say for that:
> 
> Vomit.



They were tough....but I have to get back to beat my old record from last year (26)     I figure if I add two reps a week I'll be there in a month.    I like to have goals


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> It IS a fun exercise..........
> 
> 
> 
> They were tough....but I have to get back to beat my old record from last year (26)  I figure if I add two reps a week I'll be there in a month. I like to have goals


 
being that I really don't care to get my conditioning up by doing weight training,(I will leave that for cardio)  I will NEVER, EVER attempt that feat, let alone even 20 reppers.

I am just in the mindset that I would rather be doing 315 for sets of 6 than 225 for 20, but that's just me, and since I can't do either, maybe I shouldn't even be opening my mouth, lol, but it's just my opinion, heheh

It's the one mystery of weight training I will never understand...why you would do 20 reps on the squat. would you do 20 reps on the bench press? Would you do 20 rep barbell rows? how about curls? why squats??? Now I know it's harder than almost anything in weight training, but if it's a mental thing, like pushing past pain and all that, I am sure there are better ways to accomplish that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> being that I really don't care to get my conditioning up by doing weight training,(I will leave that for cardio)  I will NEVER, EVER attempt that feat, let alone even 20 reppers.
> 
> I am just in the mindset that I would rather be doing 315 for sets of 6 than 225 for 20, but that's just me, and since I can't do either, maybe I shouldn't even be opening my mouth, lol, but it's just my opinion, heheh
> 
> It's the one mystery of weight training I will never understand...why you would do 20 reps on the squat. would you do 20 reps on the bench press? Would you do 20 rep barbell rows? how about curls? why squats??? Now I know it's harder than almost anything in weight training, but if it's a mental thing, like pushing past pain and all that, I am sure there are better ways to accomplish that!



Don't get bitter with me just because you can't do it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of cardio so I implement it into my weight training


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't get bitter with me just because you can't do it


 
touche


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't get bitter with me just because you can't do it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> It's the one mystery of weight training I will never understand...why you would do 20 reps on the squat. would you do 20 reps on the bench press? Would you do 20 rep barbell rows? how about curls? why squats??? Now I know it's harder than almost anything in weight training, but if it's a mental thing, like pushing past pain and all that, I am sure there are better ways to accomplish that!


I always tried doing higher reps w/ legs...the low reps didn't feel like I was really hitting them all that hard...
But that's me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

9/14/06

*Full Body*

*5 minutes on tread

*Trapbar Deads *
475 x 1 * 
405 x 10 

*Weighted Dips* 
bw +90 x 5 
bw +45 x 10

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +45 x 8
bw +45 x 7 |dropset| bw x 5

*Standing One Armed DB Press *
65 x 9 R | 8 L 

*T-Bar Rows *
4 plates x 3 
3 plates x 10 

*Nautilas Leg Press Machine* 
420 x 10

*Seated Curls *
55 x 6

*Medicine Ball Pushups *
26
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I always tried doing higher reps w/ legs...the low reps didn't feel like I was really hitting them all that hard...
> But that's me.



Me too


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice pull on the trap bar.  Is that the high handle or low handle?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Nice pull on the trap bar.  Is that the high handle or low handle?



Thanks CP........Mine only has one handle


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2006)

9/16/06

10 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Swiss Ball Stretch*
* My lower back is still sore from Thursday's TB deads.  I did a bunch of "random" exercises today.  I haven't done leg extentions or curls in a long time.

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 3
110 x 3

*Single Straight Arm Pulldowns* * new machine
42.5 x 7
42.5 x 5

*Leg Extention*
245 x 10

*Leg Curl*
95 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 13

*Rope Overhead Press*
77.5 x 10

*Machine Bench Pyramid*
220 x 3 | 190 x 3 | 160 x 3 | 130  x 3 | 100 x 6

*Cable Curl*
55 x 15
77 x 8

*Diamond Pushups*
31


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 16, 2006)

Big day for the Blue, YM!  Go Blue!

How are the girls??


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> My lower back is still sore from Thursday's TB deads.



  It takes a little while to recover from a good DL session.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Big day for the Blue, YM!  Go Blue!
> 
> How are the girls??



The girls are good.   The little one didn't sleep much last night     The wife and I are heading out for our first night out without the baby.   We are heading downtown for the Tigers game tonight  

Go Blue!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It takes a little while to recover from a good DL session.



 No doubt!!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> The girls are good.   The little one didn't sleep much last night     The wife and I are heading out for our first night out without the baby.   We are heading downtown for the Tigers game tonight
> 
> Go Blue!



Great, have a good time.  Weather looks good for the ball game.  Tell your wife to try and relax and have a good time.  The baby will be just fine


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/16/06
> 
> 10 minutes of shooting to warmup
> 
> ...


 
tell me about it....last wednesday (10 days ago) was the last time I did trap bar deads and probably overdid it with 3 sets and my back was sore until saturday of that week.  In fact, because of all the stuff going on with my friend and my wife, I didn't get much sleep after doing those deads, and I think it affected me honestly until maybe yesterday or so.  I was just so tired all last week and I got winded doing simple things like walking up stairs and stuff.  Definitely not recovered

so the moral of the story is, deadlifts are immensely taxing and take a long time to recover from and if you don't sleep and eat and recover "properly" from them, it affects you big time for a long time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Great, have a good time.  Weather looks good for the ball game.  Tell your wife to try and relax and have a good time.  The baby will be just fine



Don't worry about that ......... I think I'll have TWO babies to take care of tonight.   The wife is jonesing for a hot dog and beer at the ball park


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2006)

Your boyz looked solid buddy . Circle 11/18 on the calendar (like we need too) .


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> We are heading downtown for the Tigers game tonight
> 
> Go Blue!



Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your boyz looked solid buddy . Circle 11/18 on the calendar (like we need too) .



  It was nice to blow out ND!!!   



			
				BM said:
			
		

> Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner





========

It was packed downtown last night.   The Tigers mania has kept the D fun and busy following the Superbowl.   Bars were packed two hours before the game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> tell me about it....last wednesday (10 days ago) was the last time I did trap bar deads and probably overdid it with 3 sets and my back was sore until saturday of that week.  In fact, because of all the stuff going on with my friend and my wife, I didn't get much sleep after doing those deads, and I think it affected me honestly until maybe yesterday or so.  I was just so tired all last week and I got winded doing simple things like walking up stairs and stuff.  Definitely not recovered
> 
> so the moral of the story is, deadlifts are immensely taxing and take a long time to recover from and if you don't sleep and eat and recover "properly" from them, it affects you big time for a long time




Deads are tough.   I hot tubbed then took two alleve.   I feel a lot better    You definitely need to have a little R & R in between sessions.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

...AND you have a hot tub? DUDE! I'm gonna come hang out with you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...AND you have a hot tub? DUDE! I'm gonna come hang out with you!



Sure.........Good times !!  Good Times!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2006)

9/18/06

*Full Body*

* 5 minutes shooting to warm up

*Clean and Press *
135 x 6
155 x 6 
175 x 3 

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 9
BW +45 x 8

*Super Squat Machine* 
6 plates x 5 
10 plates x 5 
14 plates x 10
14 plates x 12 

*Xpload Chest Machine *
460 x 1
360 x 5 

*Calf Raise *
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Dips*
21

*Seated Curls *
55 x 8 

*Medicine Ball Pushups *
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15

** Some exercises were better than last time and some were worse ..   I'm gradually moving up on the Xpload Chest Machine.  I'd like to hit 500 for 1.  I was real happy with the Clean & Press for 3 considering last time I got 1.  The heavy chins were down 1 rep .. no big deal.  I had to rush out of there tonight.  I'm on "Daddy Duty".


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2006)

"daddy duty" I like that...hehehe

fortunately I have that all planned out in advance....since I have a home gym, I already have a swing and crib set up down in the basement next to my weights for the little guy, so I can watch him as I am working out  

so what did you do during your rests between sets?  Oh nothing, just changed some poopy diapers between heavy benching sets!! lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> "daddy duty" I like that...hehehe
> 
> fortunately I have that all planned out in advance....since I have a home gym, I already have a swing and crib set up down in the basement next to my weights for the little guy, so I can watch him as I am working out
> 
> so what did you do during your rests between sets?  Oh nothing, just changed some poopy diapers between heavy benching sets!! lol



You wait and see..............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

9/20/06

*Full body*

*shot around to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW + 45 x 9
BW + 70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 8

*Pushups*
50
40

*Nautilas Leg Press*
360 x 5
460 x 3
500 x 2 (Racked it! )
320 x 20

*T-Bar Rows*
3 plates x 12

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
65 x 10 R | 8 L

*Shrugs* 
295 x 6 | RP x 6 | RP x 3

*DB Lunge*
55 x 10/each

*CG Press*
155 x 16

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2006)

holy crap, you were all over the place on that workout, damn....I would be dead by about the 4th exercise,  

what amazes me most about your workouts isn't necessarily the weight, it's the fact that I definitely would call what you do a "workout".  my 8 sets of back and bis are tough as hell, but your workouts seem to be real grueling....how do you get through them? How are you when you are done, are you exhausted, or just feeling energized?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> holy crap, you were all over the place on that workout, damn....I would be dead by about the 4th exercise,
> 
> what amazes me most about your workouts isn't necessarily the weight, it's the fact that I definitely would call what you do a "workout".  my 8 sets of back and bis are tough as hell, but your workouts seem to be real grueling....how do you get through them? How are you when you are done, are you exhausted, or just feeling energized?



Variety is the spice of life    I love the switch from "muscle group" workouts to "full body" workouts because I can do a different workout EVERY TIME.   I may do some of the same exercises weekly but I'll change rep ranges and add in new exercises to switch it up.    

I fell like I get a great workout just about every time.   It's funny that you said that because last week  a guy that I know came up to me and said..."Everytime I see you - you are drenched in sweat" .... "how come I'm not".     I didn't say anything back really.....I just said that I do full body workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2006)

I like the pushups.  Most people diss pushups, but I think they are still one of the best upper body developers.  Have you ever tried weighted pushups?  Sort of a weird feeling and you need a spotter to put the weight on your back, but they are really effective!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like the pushups.  Most people diss pushups, but I think they are still one of the best upper body developers.  Have you ever tried weighted pushups?  Sort of a weird feeling and you need a spotter to put the weight on your back, but they are really effective!



I've tried 'em.   I'd like to be able to do 75 normal pushups.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2006)

9/23/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 10 | dropset |bw x 4

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 3

*Squat*
225 x 20 * This one is for S20 

*Precour Row Machine*
200 x 10
200 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 11

*Clean & Press*
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 4
135 x 10

*Pushups*
25 | _30 second rest _| 20 | _30 second rest _| 15| _30 second rest _| 10


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2006)

I love your workouts YM.  They are so to the point.  You go in there, do some bodyweight stuff, some combination movements, some fundamental compound stuff, a wide variety of repetitions ranges, and you get the job done.  Another good one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/23/06
> 
> *Squat*
> 225 x 20 * This one is for S20


 
I feel so honored  Good job YM!

Now bump up that weight and kick some ass


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I love your workouts YM.  They are so to the point.  You go in there, do some bodyweight stuff, some combination movements, some fundamental compound stuff, a wide variety of repetitions ranges, and you get the job done.  Another good one.



Thanks       I don't get bored that way.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I feel so honored  Good job YM!
> 
> Now bump up that weight and kick some ass



Maybe next time


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat*
> 225 x 20 * This one is for S20


Remember how you and I got into the high rep squat thing?  You challenged me, and I loved it!  I forget what I did now?  225 x 18 or 19 I think. Hell, maybe I did the "20"?  Doesn't really matter now.  DAMN I wish I could squat again.  I've recently been doing leg press, and the last heavy wo screwed up my knee again  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Remember how you and I got into the high rep squat thing?  You challenged me, and I loved it!  I forget what I did now?  225 x 18 or 19 I think. Hell, maybe I did the "20"?  Doesn't really matter now.  DAMN I wish I could squat again.  I've recently been doing leg press, and the last heavy wo screwed up my knee again  .



I remember    I think doing to for me is more of a mental thing.   Take care of that knee


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

I liked the 225X20...but something went wrong and I jacked my back up for a couple weeks....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I liked the 225X20...but something went wrong and I jacked my back up for a couple weeks....



Bummer...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2006)

9/25/06

*5 minutes on tread to warmup


*Circuit (NO REST)*
Set/Step 1: 1 pullup/2 pushups/3 situps 
Set/Step 2: 2 pullups/4 pushups/6 situps 
Set/Step 3: 3 pullups/6 pushups/9 situps 
Set/Step 4: 4 pullups/8 pushups/12 situps 
Set/Step 5: 5 pullups/10 pushups/10 situps
Set/Step 6: 6 pullups/12 pushups/10 situps 
Set/Step 7: 7 pullups/14 pushups/10 situps 
* I was working on my endurance here....

*Leg Press*
360 x 19  * These were tough..................

*Xpload Machine*
360 x 5
360 x 4

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12

*One Armed DB Press*
65 x 9 R | 8 L

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 10

*Deep Squat Jump* 
*holding 45 lb plate x 20

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press*
77.5 x 11
77.5 x 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Remember how you and I got into the high rep squat thing? You challenged me, and I loved it! I forget what I did now? 225 x 18 or 19 I think. Hell, maybe I did the "20"? Doesn't really matter now. DAMN I wish I could squat again. I've recently been doing leg press, and the last heavy wo screwed up my knee again  .


 
I did, I did.... almost 2 years ago.  Funny I didn't remember that, too many dead brain cells I guess  .

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=821761&postcount=572


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/25/06
> 
> *5 minutes on tread to warmup
> 
> ...


Another innovative workout buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Another innovative workout buddy!



Thanks......I need to work on my situps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2006)

9/30/06

*Fullbody*
* I took the last four days off from the gym.  I worked late three nights plus I started my second class which goes from 5 - 8PM on Thursdays.     I'm working on a new routine.....we'll see how it goes. 

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +90 x 4 | dropset |bw x 11

*Incline DB Press*
110 x 3 (I got one more with a spot)

*Squat*
315 x 3
225 x 10

*Precour Row Machine*
200 x 11

*SLDL*
225 x 11

*Clean & Press*
190 x 1 
135 x 10

*Pushups*
50
28

*Situps*
30
15


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 30, 2006)

Workouts are still insane I see, hows the little one doing???


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/30/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> * I took the last four days off from the gym. I worked late three nights plus I started my second class which goes from 5 - 8PM on Thursdays. I'm working on a new routine.....we'll see how it goes.
> ...


 

NICE....you accepted the challenge on the squats I see....how did that feel to load that sucker up with 3 45s?

I think you might have a good idea with the drop sets on the heavy sets.  If my target reps are 6, and I only manage 3 or 4, instead of just calling it a day for that exercise, add in a drop set just to get in some more work.

A six rep set is a good challenge, you feel good afterwards, the 3 or 4 rep sets feel good too, but I feel somewhat unsatisfied by it.  So if I manage a set of 4 reps at 300 on the bench for example, I can drop the weight to 225 and bang out another set just for more workload, cause yeah, the 4 reps will help on the strength side, but that ain't doing anything for muscle size.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat*
> 315 x 3
> 225 x 10


 
Bet you'll feel this tomorrow!  Working late and missing workouts suck ass, I know.  Happened to me last week also, but luckily just one night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Workouts are still insane I see, hows the little one doing???



She's doing well.......Thanks for askin'     She is only getting up once per night 




			
				S20 said:
			
		

> NICE....you accepted the challenge on the squats I see....how did that feel to load that sucker up with 3 45s?



It felt good but I started to lose my balance a bit.   Apparently -they were better than I thought because a trainer/friend of mine came over and commented...."Look's like your hip is fine if you are doing 315."    He said my form was good.   




			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Bet you'll feel this tomorrow! Working late and missing workouts suck ass, I know. Happened to me last week also, but luckily just one night.



I AM feelin' it today     My legs are tight  

==========

Back to the gym tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

....and u will be walking like Frankenstein the next couple days after that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ....and u will be walking like Frankenstein the next couple days after that!



Yeah ......... I was a little sore.........

=========

10/2/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on the treadmill

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 6
100 x 5

*One legged Super Squat Machine*
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10 * I got light headed on these  

*Pullups*
13
9

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 6
bw +70 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 12 R | 10 L

*Push Presses*
155 x 2 (even)
155 x 3 (left foot forward)
155 x 3 (right foot forward)
155 x 3 (even)

*Situps*
40


*** Today was a good day.   I interviewed for a new job (aka - promotion)  last week.  I found out today I got the job     I'll be managing the IT security policies and procedures for all of North America.    ... No more day to day production support.   I'll be part of the management team reporting directly to the CIO.    I'll travel to Switzerland four times a year for quarterly meetings.   I'm looking forward to new challenges !


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Congratulations on the new job, YM.    Switzerland, huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *** Today was a good day. I interviewed for a new job (aka - promotion) last week. I found out today I got the job  I'll be managing the IT security policies and procedures for all of North America.  ... No more day to day production support. I'll be part of the management team reporting directly to the CIO. I'll travel to Switzerland four times a year for quarterly meetings. I'm looking forward to new challenges !


You have mail


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Congratulations on the new job, YM.    Switzerland, huh?



Thanks!!   I'm heading there in two week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have mail



You have a reply


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks!! I'm heading there in two week


 
Well congratulations Mr. switzerland!  I am sure it's going to be hard leaving your girls at home, hell I know I could never take another job where I had to travel now that I have (or will have very soon ) a family.  I used to travel all over the northeast on one of my jobs, it's great when you're single and you don't have anyone to come home to but your TV and your cat, hehe, but with a wife and newborn it's gotta be tough.

But since we are both in IT, what kind of stuff will you be doing with the new job?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Well congratulations Mr. switzerland!  I am sure it's going to be hard leaving your girls at home, hell I know I could never take another job where I had to travel now that I have (or will have very soon ) a family.  I used to travel all over the northeast on one of my jobs, it's great when you're single and you don't have anyone to come home to but your TV and your cat, hehe, but with a wife and newborn it's gotta be tough.
> 
> But since we are both in IT, what kind of stuff will you be doing with the new job?



I'm not the "travelling type" either.  Fortunatelly I only have to travel  quarterly.   I'll be gone Sunday - Thursday for this trip.    I'll be implementing IT directives.   No more being on-call


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad your little one is doin good, GOD speed you and yours!!! Congrats on the promotion too my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Glad your little one is doin good, GOD speed you and yours!!! Congrats on the promotion too my Friend!!!



Thanks.....things are going well


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *** Today was a good day. I interviewed for a new job (aka - promotion) last week. I found out today I got the job  I'll be managing the IT security policies and procedures for all of North America.  ... No more day to day production support. I'll be part of the management team reporting directly to the CIO. I'll travel to Switzerland four times a year for quarterly meetings. I'm looking forward to new challenges !


congrats, Brotha!
So..I'm gonna be sending u my resume....so..if I were to bribe you....what gifts should I be bearing?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm not the "travelling type" either.  Fortunatelly I only have to travel  quarterly.   I'll be gone Sunday - Thursday for this trip.    I'll be implementing IT directives.   No more being on-call



Woo!  Being on-call sucks ass.  Another reason I didn't really want to get into the IT world.  What happens if they interrupt an all night sex marathon?  You're not going to be the worker with the higest morale that day, I can tell you that much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> congrats, Brotha!
> So..I'm gonna be sending u my resume....so..if I were to bribe you....what gifts should I be bearing?



........I'm sure you can figure something out.  



			
				CP said:
			
		

> Woo! Being on-call sucks ass. Another reason I didn't really want to get into the IT world



It sure does.......I feel like I've been on-call since 1993 !!   I pretty much have!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2006)

10/4/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +80 x 5 | dropset |bw x 8
bw +45 x 7

*Xpload Machine*
360 x 6
380 x 4

*Naulitus Leg Press*
400 x 15

*
Cable Row* * new exercise
100 x 15
150 x 15

*One armed Cable Row* * new exercise
100 x 10

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
70 x 9 R | 7 L * I was happy with these.

*Deep Squat Jump* 
*holding 45 lb plate x 21

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press*
77.5 x 13
77.5 x 9


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2006)

Another great looking workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Another great looking workout



  Thanks.....Jersey!

===========


10/6/06

*Upper Body*

* 5 minutes on the tread
** I wasn't feelin' it today so I just did a upper body workout.  I tried a few new exercises and changed up the rep ranges and weights.

*Pullups*
14

*Clean & Press *
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 4
175 x 2

*Incline DB Press* 
110 x 3

*Precour Row Machine *
200 x 12

*Chinups*
12

*Machine Bench Dropset*
250 x 2 | 220 x 2 | 190 x 3 | 160 x 3 | 130 x 3 | 100 x 5

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8

*Incline Fly*
55 x 13

*Pushups *
28

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> ... I'll be gone Sunday - Thursday for this trip.


Did you come up with this schedule? You won't have to miss any CF football .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Did you come up with this schedule? You won't have to miss any CF football .



I'm leaving Saturday night now so I will miss the Michigan game


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2006)

10/9/06 

*Full Body *


*Clean and Press *
135 x 3 
155 x 3 
175 x 4 

*Weighted Chins *
BW +45 x 10

*Super Squat Machine *
6 plates x 3
10 plates x 3
14 plates x 15

*Calf Raise* 
45 x 20 
45 x 20 

*Dips* 
20

*Seated Curls *
55 x 8 

*Medicine Ball Pushups *
23
15

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20 



*It was quick workout.  I'm on daddy duty again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm leaving Saturday night now so I will miss the Michigan game


OUCH!  Why doesnt anyone understand that 'recording' it just ain't the same?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/9/06
> *Clean and Press *
> 175 x 4


Yeah baby!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/9/06
> 
> *Full Body *
> 
> ...


 
never thought I would comment on this, but thats some good curling there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> OUCH!  Why doesnt anyone understand that 'recording' it just ain't the same?



Yeah ..........I know...............Oh well.   That's what happens when work gets in the way of play.

I was happy about the Clean and Press......It's a tough exercise  



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> never thought I would comment on this, but thats some good curling there



Thanks.....(I think)  

BTW - Have you seen my Avatar description................It seems changing it was the "thing to do".

:


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I was happy about the Clean and Press......It's a tough exercise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, just wow


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 12, 2006)

hey yellow....did u get ur quote from muscle nd fitness...the ad in there?!...lol...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Have you seen my Avatar description................It seems changing it was the "thing to do".
> 
> :



  Whatchy'all talking about?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> hey yellow....did u get ur quote from muscle nd fitness...the ad in there?!...lol...



  I'm not sure what you are talkin' about ................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Whatchy'all talking about?



S20 changed his avatar description to :

"I am stronger than you"

so I changed mine to:

"I am stronger than S20"



I just did it for a day......I had to point it out to him since he didn't notice it.................


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm not sure what you are talkin' about ................



there is an add in Muscle and Fitness...its a designer whey ad...it shows an old guy...madd skinny...holding a young baby...nd it has your quote...
"your born small nd weak, you die small nd weak...how u look in between is up to you...."  thats all


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> S20 changed his avatar description to :
> 
> "I am stronger than you"
> 
> ...


 
i might have noticed it, I just chose to ignore it


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> S20 changed his avatar description to :
> 
> "I am stronger than you"
> 
> ...



I'm glad that one's resolved.  I'll sleep much better tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> there is an add in Muscle and Fitness...its a designer whey ad...it shows an old guy...madd skinny...holding a young baby...nd it has your quote...
> "your born small nd weak, you die small nd weak...how u look in between is up to you...."  thats all



Gotcha ...I found the quote from someone here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> i might have noticed it, I just chose to ignore it



  Don't get smart with me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2006)

Not positive, but I think that was an Arnold quote.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2006)

10/13/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 mintues on tread

*Weighted Chins*
bw +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 9
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | bw x 7

*Xpload Chest Machine*
460 x 1
470 x 1
480 x 1

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 17 R | 13 L

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
75 x 8

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press*
82.5 x 13

** I felt real strong today.   I had a bunch of PBs


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *DB Row*
> 130 x 17 R | 13 L


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


>



I was happy............ .........That's the most reps for me ever


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

Your DB rows have always been incredible man, and getting even more incredible. Awesome.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your DB rows have always been incredible man, and getting even more incredible. Awesome.



Thanks  

We had a great time last night.   We went downtown to celebrate my wife's bday at our favorite restaurant.   We watched the Tigers go up 3 - 0 on the A's then about two hours later guess who walks in....Kenny Rogers - Detroit's starting pitcher just a few hours earlier.   The whole place went crazy   He sat right next to us.    My wife and sister got a pic with him as he was walking out.   He was very cool.  He signed a bunch of tickets for these little kids.   I'm sure it made their year !!

Well - I'm heading out this afternoon.   I probably won't be back on IM until Friday.   

Switzerland - here I come


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks
> 
> We had a great time last night. We went downtown to celebrate my wife's bday at our favorite restaurant. We watched the Tigers go up 3 - 0 on the A's then about two hours later guess who walks in....Kenny Rogers - Detroit's starting pitcher just a few hours earlier. The whole place went crazy He sat right next to us. My wife and sister got a pic with him as he was walking out. He was very cool. He signed a bunch of tickets for these little kids. I'm sure it made their year !!
> 
> ...


 
have a safe trip YM!!  Have a good time as well, stay away from those Swiss women  

Maybe you can get an authentic Swiss Army knife while you're there


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/13/06
> *DB Row*
> 130 x 17 R | 13 L


hhmmmm.....  you would think...that a maried man's arm/hand strength would be equal.....yet his right hand is still dominant....


Switzerland? NICE.....you getting any free time? We drove thru from Italy to Paris, but it was at night, so didn't get much view...(on bus) too bad, as it looked picture perfect...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

10/16/06

*Upper Body*

10 minutes on tread

1 hour of random exercises at the gym hotel.  They didn't have much as far as weights go but I did a bunch of pushups, some plyo work and some arm and shoulder exercises.   I did a bunch of walking around Zurich everyday.

10/20/06

*Fullbody*

* I got back in town last night.   I left the hotel early in the morning (CET time) and didn't get home until 9PM last night (EST Time) - there's a 6 hour difference.   It was a 23 hour day.   I'm trying to get back on my normal timetable.  I'll sleep good tonight!!  I had a pretty good workout.   I was up on a couple exercises.   The only one I was down on was the last exercise (tricep).   


*Weighted Chinups*
bw + 90 x 4 | dropset |bw x 9
bw + 45 x 8

*Incline DB Press* 
110 x 3

*Nautilas Leg Press*
420 x 15

*Precour Row Machine *
200 x 12

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
80 x 6 R | 5 L

*SLDL*
245 x 10

*Machine Bench Dropset*
255 x 2 | 225 x 2 | 195 x 3 | 165 x 5 | 130 x 5 | 100 x 6

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 9

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press*
82.5 x 9


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Standing One Armed DB Press*
> 80 x 6 R | 5 L



I've noticed that you have a lot of unilateral exercises where you do more on your dominant side. Aren't you worried about imbalances?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I've noticed that you have a lot of unilateral exercises where you do more on your dominant side. Aren't you worried about imbalances?



A couple other people mentioned that to me in the past.  Since I usually only do one set per exercise I like to go "balls out" for every set.  If there's only a one or two reps difference - I'm not too worried about it.   If you think about it.  Can you throw a baseball/football as far with each hand - probably not.   Can you write your name the same with either hand - probably not.  Can you jump as high on each leg - probably not.   I'm just trying to say that almost everyone has a physical imbalance whether it's through strength, endurance or coordination.  I feel if I don't push myself on EVERY set then I won't cause my body to change.

I appreciate your feedback....Feel free to post any time


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> A couple other people mentioned that to me in the past. Since I usually only do one set per exercise I like to go "balls out" for every set. If there's only a one or two reps difference - I'm not too worried about it. If you think about it. Can you throw a baseball/football as far with each hand - probably not. Can you write your name the same with either hand - probably not. Can you jump as high on each leg - probably not. I'm just trying to say that almost everyone has a physical imbalance whether it's through strength, endurance or coordination. I feel if I don't push myself on EVERY set then I won't cause my body to change.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback....Feel free to post any time


 
Welcome back first off  

Secondly, I don;t know if I like your rational there, lol.  I mean, I am a lefty, of course I can write better and throw farther with my left hand, but I think a lot of that has to do with learning it from a young age.  I somehow became dominant on my left hand, but I bet if you forced me to use my right, I could learn to throw just as far and write just as good given time.  That is a learning thing...neural.

However, lifting weights is part neural, part muscle, so pushing more on your dominant side will only make that side more dominant.  I think you are ok in saying a one or 2 rep difference won't make a big deal, or at least shouldn't in terms of appearance, but it will just widen the gap that much further between dominant and non dominant.

Of course, if it doesn't make you look silly, why not I guess, if you aren't gonna bother learning how to do something with the non dominant hand, why not strengthen the dominant one to the fullest (in a sports oriented sense)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Welcome back first off
> 
> Secondly, I don;t know if I like your rational there, lol.  I mean, I am a lefty, of course I can write better and throw farther with my left hand, but I think a lot of that has to do with learning it from a young age.  I somehow became dominant on my left hand, but I bet if you forced me to use my right, I could learn to throw just as far and write just as good given time.  That is a learning thing...neural.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr. Lefty    I agree that you CAN learn to use both sides but should I not push my dominate side for the sake of keeping a balance as far as the weight I can push or pull ??     IMO - I don't think so.   I'll always kick with my right foot but I'm a a lefty when it come to hockey.  I bat right handed but I'm more comfortable in a southpaw stance when it comes boxing.  It really depends on the sport for me.

BTW - it's good to be home.   It felt like I was gone for a month.   

 

I bet you are excited about the baby.......................


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think we are just concerned with muscle imbalances more than anything.  figure if your right lats are stronger and bigger than your left from the db rowing, don't you think that eventually your body will favor that side and create posture and anatomical imbalances?

btw, I throw and kick lefty and bat and shoot righty...go figure


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> A couple other people mentioned that to me in the past.  Since I usually only do one set per exercise I like to go "balls out" for every set.  If there's only a one or two reps difference - I'm not too worried about it.   If you think about it.  Can you throw a baseball/football as far with each hand - probably not.   Can you write your name the same with either hand - probably not.  Can you jump as high on each leg - probably not.   I'm just trying to say that almost everyone has a physical imbalance whether it's through strength, endurance or coordination.  I feel if I don't push myself on EVERY set then I won't cause my body to change.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback....Feel free to post any time



True, but there is a simple and effective way to combat this.   Simply start out with your off hand and don't do more on your primary hand than your off hand did.  After a while, the off hand will catch up, and viola!, no more imbalance.  This is what I'm doing and it's working out great.

Keep in mind that an functional imbalance will also mean an aesthetic imbalance as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I got back in town last night.   I left the hotel early in the morning (CET time) and didn't get home until 9PM last night (EST Time) - there's a 6 hour difference.   It was a 23 hour day.   I'm trying to get back on my normal timetable.  I'll sleep good tonight!!



Isn't international travel fun?    How many connections did it take you to get back?  Towards the end of my assignment when I was travelling to Spain, I had to take 3 flights.  It was 21 hours from hotel to home.  Yes, it's exhausting too, even if you do get to sleep on the planes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> True, but there is a simple and effective way to combat this.   Simply start out with your off hand and don't do more on your primary hand than your off hand did.  After a while, the off hand will catch up, and viola!, no more imbalance.  This is what I'm doing and it's working out great.



  Works great!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome back YM!   I know what you mean about dealing with going all out, and dominant side issues.  I am right handed, yet my left side is ALWAYS stronger.  So when I do DB rows, I've often wondered should I stop my left side rows at the same reps as the weaker right side?  I agree with you, but then again I also can see where it might create a undesirable imbalance.  Maybe using a barbell is the answer...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> i think we are just concerned with muscle imbalances more than anything.  figure if your right lats are stronger and bigger than your left from the db rowing, don't you think that eventually your body will favor that side and create posture and anatomical imbalances?
> 
> btw, I throw and kick lefty and bat and shoot righty...go figure



Nope 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> True, but there is a simple and effective way to combat this. Simply start out with your off hand and don't do more on your primary hand than your off hand did. After a while, the off hand will catch up, and viola!, no more imbalance. This is what I'm doing and it's working out great.
> 
> Keep in mind that an functional imbalance will also mean an aesthetic imbalance as well.



I tried that before .............. I'm just stubborn  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Isn't international travel fun?  How many connections did it take you to get back? Towards the end of my assignment when I was travelling to Spain, I had to take 3 flights. It was 21 hours from hotel to home. Yes, it's exhausting too, even if you do get to sleep on the planes.



I only had one connection in Amsterdam but I had to go right to my class once I landed - that's why it was such a LONG day.   I wasn't able to sleep so I watched three movies............





			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Welcome back YM! I know what you mean about dealing with going all out, and dominant side issues. I am right handed, yet my left side is ALWAYS stronger. So when I do DB rows, I've often wondered should I stop my left side rows at the same reps as the weaker right side? I agree with you, but then again I also can see where it might create a undesirable imbalance. Maybe using a barbell is the answer...



Barbells are a good alternative   but quite honestly you probably keep seeing differences regards reps per side in this journal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2006)

10/21/06

Well, I weighed in at 192 (fatty).   I'm going to stay to implement more cardio - once or twice a week.  I did a 25 minute heavy/speed bag workout then took the dog out for a 15 minutes run.   It felt good


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nope


 
Fine! Be imbalanced then, see if I care


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

10/23/06

*Full Body *

* 5 minutes on tread

*Clean & Press *
135 x 3 
175 x 3 
195 x 1
135 x 11 

*Weighted Chins *
BW +45 x 9

*Super Squat Machine *
6 plates x 3
10 plates x 5
16 plates x 10

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 5 | dropset | 3 plates x 3 | dropset | 2 plates x 5 

*Calf Raise* 
45 x 20 
45 x 15

*Weighted Dips* 
BW +45 x 11

*Seated Curls *
55 x 7 

*Medicine Ball Pushups *
23
19

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

lookin' strong in here as always...even if u are imbalaced... 

Sheesh...193..I wish...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

he's the strongest imbalanced guy we know


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> lookin' strong in here as always...even if u are imbalaced...
> 
> Sheesh...193..I wish...



I said I was 192!! 

 



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> he's the strongest imbalanced guy we know



 .........The countdown is on for you buddy.........Six long weeks of a dry spell................. 

Now THAT'S funny to me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Now THAT'S funny to me


Stew just got moombaowned!

(been reading too many posts w/ bigdyl in them.....)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

speaking of no sex...
Why do women smile as they walk down the isle to the alter?
They know they've given their last blow job....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I said I was 192!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW, this guy's got some sense of humor huh??  You know it's like you wait practically for the last 6 months of the pregnancy for your wife to semi resemble the hot piece of ass that you got pregnant in the first place, and then when the belly is finally just about gone, BANG, you can't touch her for 6 weeks....
Now if that isn't a cruel joke, I don't know what is....PLUS on top of that, you got your little bundle of joy keeping you awake every night....ah the joys of parenthood


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

heh...did I tell you about the three way kiss I had w/ two hot women last Saturday?

The hot little 25 year old I had grinding on me this past Saturday?
Is this helping?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> heh...did I tell you about the three way kiss I had w/ two hot women last Saturday?
> 
> The hot little 25 year old I had grinding on me this past Saturday?
> Is this helping?


 
well, I am counting on you for something real good this weekend, I need to live vicariously through you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

Fatty, yeah right.  So how the hell was Switzerland anyway?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> WOW, this guy's got some sense of humor huh??  You know it's like you wait practically for the last 6 months of the pregnancy for your wife to semi resemble the hot piece of ass that you got pregnant in the first place, and then when the belly is finally just about gone, BANG, you can't touch her for 6 weeks....
> Now if that isn't a cruel joke, I don't know what is....PLUS on top of that, you got your little bundle of joy keeping you awake every night....ah the joys of parenthood




All I can do is


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Fatty, yeah right.  So how the hell was Switzerland anyway?



Switzerland was interesting.   My meetings were good.  I have a lot of work to do     I didn't get a chance to see the city during the day.   I went downtown but it was at night.   It was pretty busy.   I want to go down to the lake during the day to check out the sites. 

Next time I'll bring my camera and do a little site seeing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2006)

10/25/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 mintues on tread

This was a shitty workout - almost all my exercises were down except my DB Rows where I got 20 reps at 130  (I only got 15 on my left side.....I'm feeling unbalanced...........)...To top it all off - I twecked my right tricep  

*Weighted Chins*
bw +70 x 7
bw +70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 7

*Xpload Chest Machine*
450 x 1
270 x 10

*Sumo Style Deads*
315 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 15 L

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 9

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
75 x 5

*Tricep Rope Overhead Press*
82.5 x 8

*Bosu Ball Pushup*
35
22

*Wide Grip Row (*Machine)
220 x 10


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Those are some strong DB rows!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

what he said....NICE #'s, sir!
I was in Switzerland for a little while back in '96. We were leaving Oktoberfest and headed back to Italy, where we were stationed. It was on a Sunday. Was beautiful, from what we could see of it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2006)

As always, nice DB rows.  You'll get back on track buddy, just a little jet lag


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2006)

10/28/06

*LEGS and ABS*
- It's my shoulder that's bothering me not my tricep.    It feels like the superspinitous (s/p?).   I did Legs today and I'll try to do a pulling routine on Monday to give my shoulder a full weeks rest.   I've hurt it a couple times before.   I can take up to six weeks to heal.   I'll just see how it goes.

* 10 minutes on the treadmill

*Squat*
315 x 4

*SLDL*
265 x 10

*DB Lunge*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Calf Raise *
45 x 20 
45 x 20 

*Jump Nautilas Leg Press* * kinda like a jump squat.
100 x 20
100 x 20

*ABS*

*Swiss ball crunch*
holding 10lbs x 20
holding 20lbs x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Those are some strong DB rows!



Thanks.......that's my "best exercise"   

-----------

How are you healing up Burner?????????

--------------



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> As always, nice DB rows. You'll get back on track buddy, just a little jet lag



 ............Maybe I'm due for a little break or change of program


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother YM, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.......that's my "best exercise"
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


doing good, my friend. Took last week and got in nice and easy...plus...not much chouse at the moment..gotta build up the strength and stamina again...but my journal is about to start seeing the 'action' it should be again...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

YM,

see you are stilling putting up good numbers, and Burner is throwing in some fantasy to make your journal a little more interesting


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry, G- But that was fact and can be proven...I have witensses....

sometimes....sometimes it is good being me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother YM, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!



Thanks AA............things are good 



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> doing good, my friend. Took last week and got in nice and easy...plus...not much chouse at the moment..gotta build up the strength and stamina again...but my journal is about to start seeing the 'action' it should be again...



Good to here   



			
				GW said:
			
		

> see you are stilling putting up good numbers, and Burner is throwing in some fantasy to make your journal a little more interesting



GW - Welcome back!!!   Did you start a new journal???   I hope all is well.

----------

TT - Happy Halloween


===============

My shoulder is feeling better.  I've been popping ibu and hot tubing all week.   I took 7 days off from upper body exercises.   I was really sore on Sunday and Monday from my leg workout on Saturday.    Going from 2 or 3 sets to 10 makes a BIG difference  

I'm heading back in to the gym tonight for a full body workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2006)

11/1/06

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

I took it EZ on my pushing exercises due to my sore shoulder.  It felt better than I expected.........It looks like taking the week off of upper body movements helped.

*Weighted Chins *
BW +45 x 10 
BW +45 x 9 

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20 

*Xpload Chest Machine *
270 x 15 
270 x 12 

*Hanging knee raises*
20

*Nautilas Leg Press *
440 x 8 

*Precour Row Machine *
200 x 12 

*Standing DB Press*
40 x 15
40 x 12

*SLDL *
275 x 6

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 12lbs*
25

*Pushups *
45
25

*Reverse Fly *
30 x 15

*Bosu Ball Pushups*
25


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2006)

YM,
Nice wo bud !  Taking it easy is better than being forced into a layoff.

Yup I started a new journal called "Insert catchy title here"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

you call THAT taking it easy! Animal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

I love the way you structure your workouts.  You use a lot of 'moving the body thru air' type movements in a single wo (chins, SLDLs, pushups, Bosu ball pushups).  Awesome buddy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> YM,
> Nice wo bud !  Taking it easy is better than being forced into a layoff.
> 
> Yup I started a new journal called "Insert catchy title here"



No doubt!!   Layoffs are no fun..........

Looks like you are back into the swing of things in your journal.......Keep it up!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you call THAT taking it easy! Animal!



It was "easy" from the stand point of my "pushing exercises".......Thanks though.   



> love the way you structure your workouts. You use a lot of 'moving the body thru air' type movements in a single wo (chins, SLDLs, pushups, Bosu ball pushups). Awesome buddy.



Full body programs have turned out to be my favorite.   I'm getting anxious to start playing sports again.    I will probably start to play pickup ball as soon as my two classes end in December.   I have one more to go before I graduate in April    

Then it's PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2006)

11/3/06

10 mintues shooting to warmuip

*Full body *

*Clean & Press* 
135 x 12
135 x 8

*Squat*
225 x 12

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 7
4 plates x 6

*Machine Bench Press*
190 x 10
190 x 7

*DB Lunge*
55 x 10

*DB Side Lunge*
55 x 10

*Pullups*
14

*Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Seated Curls *
55 x 8 

*Medicine Ball Pushups *
25


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/3/06
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking it easy today I see...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> taking it easy today I see...



I was planning on 20 but .............that wasn't in the cards today.  

My shoulder is feeling ok........I can still feel some instability and pain but it's getting better.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

my shoulder was acting up today too...dam thing...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> taking it easy today I see...


 
That's what I was thinking too!  Damn YM I miss squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> my shoulder was acting up today too...dam thing...



Bummer  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking too! Damn YM I miss squats



Some days I can do more than others.............I did like the DB lunges though.   I'll be feelin' those tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

have u tried the smith machine single legged lunge? if u like lunges..you'll LOVE those...
(put your trailing leg on a bench behind you. (top of foot on bench)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

YM... our boyz are looking ahead to 11/18.  Guess you can't blame them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> YM... our boyz are looking ahead to 11/18.  Guess you can't blame them.



I know.....................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> have u tried the smith machine single legged lunge? if u like lunges..you'll LOVE those...
> (put your trailing leg on a bench behind you. (top of foot on bench)



Killer!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

11/06/06

*Full body*

* 8 (whole) minutes on the tread 

*Weighted Chins *
BW +70 x 7 
BW +80 x 5 | dropset | BW x 8

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20 

*Xpload Chest Machine* 
320 x 12
370 x 4 

*Super Squat Machine *
6 plates x 5 
10 plates x 3
14 plates x 2 
18 plates x 8   

*DB Row* 
130 x 18 R | 15 L

*Standing DB Press *
50 x 12 

*SLDL* 
300 x 5

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 25 lbs*
30 

*Medicine Ball Pushups *
30  

*Reverse Fly* 
35 x 12 

*Bosu Ball Pushups *
35
20


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother YM!!! Your Wolverines sure put a scare out there, that was one heckuva game!!! Should be a GREAT game come the 18th!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother YM!!! Your Wolverines sure put a scare out there, that was one heckuva game!!! Should be a GREAT game come the 18th!!!



It should be a great game.....The rivalry is big enough but to add #1 vs #2


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

*VS*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> *VS*



Keep that scarlet and grey out of this journal


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/06/06
> 
> 
> *Super Squat Machine *
> ...



Have fun walking tomorrow!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Have fun walking tomorrow!!



It felt good tonight......Tomorrow may be a different story............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

Gotta love those SLDL's. Whatsa matter with scarlet and gray?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Whatsa matter with scarlet


Frankly my dear, I don't give a dam...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Gotta love those SLDL's. Whatsa matter with scarlet and gray?



  I'll tell ya what's wrong!!  



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Frankly my dear, I don't give a dam...



It's a Michigan and "the other state below us" deal ..............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2006)

11/3/06

10 min. on the tread (up to 10.0)

*Full body *

*My shoulder is still bothering me.............

*Clean & Press *
135 x 3
155 x 5
165 x 3

*Squat*
315 x 2
225 x 10

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 7
4 plates x 6

*Machine Bench Press*
205 x 8
205 x 8

*DB Lunge*
60 x 10

*Pullups/Dips*
8/8 dropset 5/5

*Calf Raise*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Tricep Overhead Press*
72.5 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Frankly my dear, I don't give a dam...


I got it Burner   Scarlet, Rhett Butler... Gone With The Wind.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *T-Bar Row*
> 4 plates x 7
> 4 plates x 6


Sweet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

what he said.
I did that much weight once..but my arms ripped off, and had to be sewn back on...horrible experience, really...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2006)

11/11/06

*Fullbody*

*10 minutes of interval training on tread*


Rate 4 - 2 minutes
Rate 8 - 1 minute
Rate 4 - 1 minute
Rate 9 - 1 minute
Rate 4 - 1 minute
Rate 10 - 1 minute
Rate 4 - 1 minute
Rate 11 - 1 minute
Rate 4 - 1 minute
*Xpload Chest Machine* 
320 x 9 | RP 3 | RP 2 

*Machine Leg Press*
400 x 10

*Pullups*
14

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 10

*Dips*
20

*Machine Row*
200 x 12

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
*
Stiff-Legged Dead lifts*
315 x 3

*Chins*
12

*Woodchopper*
52.5 x 10 (each side)

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
28

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 30lbs*
20

*Hanging knee raise*
15

*5 more minutes on the tread at Incline 5.0 and rate 4.0*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sweet



Thanks Jersey.



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> what he said.
> I did that much weight once..but my arms ripped off, and had to be sewn back on...horrible experience, really


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother YM!!! You try those Hammer Deads yet??? Was curious what you thought about them!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2006)

i got tired just reading that workout 

i commend you on your conditioning, don't get me wrong, while your numbers are nice, I am more impressed by the conditioning it takes to complete a workout like that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2006)

We're on brotha!!!!  I think this game will live up to the upcoming hype.  

Good lookin' workout YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother YM!!! You try those Hammer Deads yet??? Was curious what you thought about them!!!



I looked at the machine................I'll try 'em this week.



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> i got tired just reading that workout
> 
> i commend you on your conditioning, don't get me wrong, while your numbers are nice, I am more impressed by the conditioning it takes to complete a workout like that.



Thanks 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> We're on brotha!!!! I think this game will live up to the upcoming hype.
> 
> Good lookin' workout YM!



#4, 5, and 8 lost today 

Game on


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2006)

*GO BUCKEYES!!!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2006)

11/13/06

*Fullbody (POWER DAY)*

* 15 minutes shooting to warmup

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +80 x 6
BW +100 x 3 | dropset | BW x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns* 
97.5 x 20 

*Xpload Chest Machine* 
360 x 7
360 x 5 

*Super Squat Machine *
6 plates x 5 
10 plates x 3
14 plates x 3 
18 plates x 10  

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 35lbs*
25

*DB Row *
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*Clean & Press *
155 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

POWER DAY?? What are your other days going to be then?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> POWER DAY?? What are your other days going to be then?



I'm getting bored with my Full body workouts..........I normally switch up my routine in November.

 

*Explosive Day*..........which will include plyos, interval treadmill, pushups, situps, higer rep exercises

*Sport Day*...........either basketball or boxing workout - jump rope, pullups, speed bag and heavy bag

Maybe even a .............

*Core Day*.......................


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

hmm interesting....

why don't you do something like an Upper/Lower/Olympic split or something like that?  The olympic exercises will definitely satisfy your need for "explosiveness", and I think the other stuff you can incorporate into exercises in the upper/lower days.  I don't know if you really want to devote an entire day to core stuff, if you did a lot of olympic movements, they all involve the core pretty heavily I think.  you already do cleans and presses, you can add high pulls, front squats, and snatches, that would all be new stuff for you.  your "sport" day can just be a glorified cardio day on off days from the weights.

what do you think?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> hmm interesting....
> 
> why don't you do something like an Upper/Lower/Olympic split or something like that?  The olympic exercises will definitely satisfy your need for "explosiveness", and I think the other stuff you can incorporate into exercises in the upper/lower days.  I don't know if you really want to devote an entire day to core stuff, if you did a lot of olympic movements, they all involve the core pretty heavily I think.  you already do cleans and presses, you can add high pulls, front squats, and snatches, that would all be new stuff for you.  your "sport" day can just be a glorified cardio day on off days from the weights.
> 
> what do you think?



Good idea...........

I think my journal would be better if I had more references to "snatches" anyways............


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good idea...........
> 
> I think my journal would be better if I had more references to "snatches" anyways............



Depends on the snatches we are talking about


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

and...pictoral assist to show your point would be great too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2006)

Snatch?  Do tell.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Game of the Century in the Big 10 next Saturday.  Go Blue!

How's the little one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Game of the Century in the Big 10 next Saturday.  Go Blue!
> 
> How's the little one?



The baby is good 

I CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I know where all the CF fans will be at 3:30.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2006)

Neither Can I Buddy!  

It's going to be a classic.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Neither Can I Buddy!
> 
> It's going to be a classic.



Is it Saturday yet ?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is it Saturday yet ?



I have a friend from Alabama that lives near here.  We're going to stack two TV's and watch UM/OSU and the "Iron Bowl" 'Bama vs. Auburn at the same time.

For starters, we'll watch Purdue kick Indiana's A** in the Old Oaken Bucket game.  What a day! I can't wait.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I have a friend from Alabama that lives near here.  We're going to stack two TV's and watch UM/OSU and the "Iron Bowl" 'Bama vs. Auburn at the same time.
> 
> For starters, we'll watch Purdue kick Indiana's A** in the Old Oaken Bucket game.  What a day! I can't wait.



Sounds like a good day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2006)

11/15/06

*Fullbody*

*Treadmill Interval Training*
2 minutes at 4
1 minute at 8
1 minute at 4
1 minute at 10
1 minute at 4
1 minute at 12
1 minute at 4
1 minute at 12.5 (as fast as the tread will go)  
1 minute at 4

*I really couldn't figure out what exercises I wanted to do today so I mixed in some new exercises with the regular stuff

*Xpload Chest Machine *
320 x 8
320 x 6 

*Pulldowns (Chin grip)*
270 x 4
300 x 2
240 x 4

*DB Lunge*
65 x 10 (each leg)

*Wood Chopper*
57.5 x 10 (each side)

*Machine Row*
200 x 13
200 x 10

*Machine Leg Press*
420 x 16

*Medicine Ball Pushup* 
30

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 40lbs*
20

*Hanging leg raises*
16

*Machine Shoulder Press*
180 x 15

*Row machine* 
2 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

One of these days I would like to try your workout, but I would probably pass out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> One of these days I would like to try your workout, but I would probably pass out.



I'm sure you can hang


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2006)

11/17/06

*Fullbody* 

* 10 minutes shooting to warmup

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +60 x 8
BW +60 x 7

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20 

*Weighted Dips*
BW +60 x 9
BW +60 x 8

*Bulgarian Squats*
45 DBs x 8 each leg
45 DBs x 12 each leg

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 45lbs*
20

*Inverted Rows/superset/Pushups*
20 / superset / 35
20 / superset / 30

*Clean & Press* 
155 x 6
155 x 7

*Jump Squats *
holding 45 lb plate x 20
holding 45 lb plate x 20

* This was a tough quick workout.   I kept the RI to 60 - 75 seconds.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Fantastic w/o's BRother YM!!! BIG game this weekend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2006)

At this time tomorrow, ONE of us is going to be on top of the world, and the other feeling the heartache.

That's what true fans are all about. May the best team win C.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

JD this one is so anticipated, it will probably be a blow out one way or the other.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice wo YM !  Bulgarian squats ?  I better look that one up , use to know what they were but my memory is failing me . LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> At this time tomorrow, ONE of us is going to be on top of the world, and the other feeling the heartache.
> 
> That's what true fans are all about. May the best team win C.


Damn, what a game! Big plays on both sides. Truly a 1 vs 2 matchup, who whaddathuk 81 points of offense?

Not that I want to see it , but Michigan SHOULD get the title shot at Tempe .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Damn, what a game! Big plays on both sides. Truly a 1 vs 2 matchup, who whaddathuk 81 points of offense?
> 
> Not that I want to see it , but Michigan SHOULD get the title shot at Tempe .



It was a good game.  That personal foul called on Crable was a killer...... 

I hope for a re-match


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo YM !  Bulgarian squats ?  I better look that one up , use to know what they were but my memory is failing me . LOL



It's kinda like a lunge with your back leg on a bench.   It requires more balance.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



That looks familiar


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2006)

11/18/06

*Cardio*

20 minutes on the heavy/speed bags


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That personal foul called on Crable was a killer


Yes it was, but Ohio State made their share of mistakes also.  Troy's interception on their end of the field, and two bad snaps by Datish come to mind.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yes it was, but Ohio State made their share of mistakes also.  Troy's interception on their end of the field, and two bad snaps by Datish come to mind.



 We'll see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's kinda like a lunge with your back leg on a bench. It requires more balance.


I've done those on a Smith machine...those are BRUTAL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I've done those on a Smith machine...those are BRUTAL!



Yeah - it's even harder with dumbells


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

I almost cried like a little girl on the Smith....
ooof...did  I actually type that????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I almost cried like a little girl on the Smith....
> ooof...did  I actually type that????


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Just saw Michigan remained in 2nd, as well they should imo!!! I'm pulling for a re-match as that was an Incredible game!!! You tried them Hammer Deads yet??? Just curious how you feel about them!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Just saw Michigan remained in 2nd, as well they should imo!!! I'm pulling for a re-match as that was an Incredible game!!! You tried them Hammer Deads yet??? Just curious how you feel about them!!!



I agree ... It was a great game.   Let's go Notre Dame!!    

I haven't tried the Hammer deads.......I'm going to try them on Wednesday.   I'll let you know


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2006)

11/20/06

*Fullbody*

*Treadmill Interval Training*
2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0 
1 minute at 10.0 
1 minute at 4.0 
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0 
1 minute at 8.0 
1 minute at 4.0 

*Clean & Press*
165 x 5
165 x 5

*Machine Leg Press*
440 x 10
* This exercise is killer!!

*Machine Row*
200 x 14

*Nautilas Machine Bench Press Dropset*
265 x 1 | dropset | 235 x 2| dropset |205 x 3 | dropset | 175 x 4 | dropset | 145 x 4

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 16

*SLDL*
275 x 7

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups* * a hand on each med. ball
30
20
*These were good - nice and deep.

*Chins *
11

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 10

*Decline Situps*
20


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice wo YM ,

Medicine ball pushups sound crazy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *SLDL*
> 275 x 7


Holy cow  !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother YM, that must kill you to root for Notre Dame, LOL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo YM ,
> 
> Medicine ball pushups sound crazy



They are fun    Give 'em a try.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Holy cow



Thanks.   



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother YM, that must kill you to root for Notre Dame, LOL!!!



Yes .... it will be hard to for them     I have to check the game schedule.  It's probably 8PM on Saturday


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving BRother YM, hope you have a Great one!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving C  

How is Brooke doing by the way?  Samson being a good boy?  I'm sure he is, Goldens are great with kids.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving YM


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy T-Day, mi amigo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Burner, GW, Jersey, AA, TT and S20.   

I'm ready for some grub!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2006)

11/23/06

15 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Fullbody*
*
Weighted Chins *
BW +60 x 9
BW +100 x 3 |dropset|BW x 11

*Clean & Press* 
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Bulgarian Split Squats*
60 lb DBs x 10 each leg
60 lb DBs x 10 each leg

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 17

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 13

*Weighted Dips*
BW +60 x 9
BW +60 x 8

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 30 lbs*
20

*3 Point Medicine Ball Pushups *_(both feet on a 10lb Medicine Ball - each hand on a 4lb medicine ball)_
15
13
* These really hit your core as well  

*Jump Squats* 
holding 45 lb plate x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Happy Thanksgiving C
> 
> How is Brooke doing by the way?  Samson being a good boy?  I'm sure he is, Goldens are great with kids.



Brooke is doing great.  I'll have to post a pic soon.  

Samson is good (as always).   My sister is getting a golden next month.   He'll be the same color as Samson.  It's going to be a Christmas surprise for her kids.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/23/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> *
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, another SOLID w/o BRother YM, hope your Thanksgiving was Fantastic!!! Definatly post pics of the "Brookester", nothing like a gift to make your life Incredible!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

11/25/06

*Full court basketball*- 2 games (about 25 minutes)  No pain in the hip or either achilles  
*
Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 10
500 x 0
500 x 0  
475 x 1 
* It's a mental thing.....I'll get 500 pretty soon.

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups *(hands on 4lb med. balls)
32
25

*Nautilus Machine Row* (different than the usual one)
215 x 12
245 x 9

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 10
55 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
70 x 12
80 x 6

*Medicine Ball Pushup * (both hands on the same 12lb med. ball)
22


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:


>



 Thanks GW!   




			
				AA said:
			
		

> Wow, another SOLID w/o BRother YM, hope your Thanksgiving was Fantastic!!! Definatly post pics of the "Brookester", nothing like a gift to make your life Incredible!!!



It was nice.   We played games until 12:30AM    Brooke is great.   I'll try to post some pics (maybe tomorrow)


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey hey.  YM's still tearin' it up I see.  Good to hear that your hip and ankles are holding up.  How's the young one?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/25/06
> 
> *Full court basketball*- 2 games (about 25 minutes)  No pain in the hip or either achilles
> *
> ...



Do you think the basketball or 10 reps at 405 might have had something to do with missing 500?  At least you rallied to get 475.    C'mon, I'll race you to 500.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Hey hey.  YM's still tearin' it up I see.  Good to hear that your hip and ankles are holding up.  How's the young one?



Things are going good.   Just maintaining      The "young one" is happy (for now) ..LOL



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Do you think the basketball or 10 reps at 405 might have had something to do with missing 500? At least you rallied to get 475.  C'mon, I'll race you to 500



I don't think it was either...........It's a mind block.....I'd like to hit 500 but I don't want to risk an injury ......................


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'd like to hit 500 but I don't want to risk an injury ......................



I can't blame you for that.  How did the 475 feel?  If it didn't feel as if you were about to bust a gut, can you go up by increments of 5 lbs (2.5 lb plates)?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I can't blame you for that.  How did the 475 feel?  If it didn't feel as if you were about to bust a gut, can you go up by increments of 5 lbs (2.5 lb plates)?



I wouldn't call it EZ.  I'm sure I can add 5 more lbs though


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2006)

well, 475 pounds...that's a lot of weight, hehe.  I'm gonna have to see if I can top that when I go to trap bar deads for my ME work in a couple of weeks.  I'm still happy I can do a straight bar deadlift with 425, that should equate to a higher trap bar dead, but we'll see


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well, 475 pounds...that's a lot of weight, hehe.  I'm gonna have to see if I can top that when I go to trap bar deads for my ME work in a couple of weeks.  I'm still happy I can do a straight bar deadlift with 425, that should equate to a higher trap bar dead, but we'll see



Do we have a 4th entrant in the race to 500?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Do we have a 4th entrant in the race to 500?


 
oh you know it TT....are we talking the trap bar dead or the conventional dead, cause I think it would be a lot easier on all of our backs to do 500 with the trap bar, but it's whatever you guys want to do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh you know it TT....are we talking the trap bar dead or the conventional dead, cause I think it would be a lot easier on all of our backs to do 500 with the trap bar, but it's whatever you guys want to do




It's Trap Bar for me


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Whatever kind of bar you want.  I'll be using a straight bar, but since this is a friendly comp, it can be your choice.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Whatever kind of bar you want.  I'll be using a straight bar, but since this is a friendly comp, it can be your choice.



Don't forget S20 ..... TT is the former "Captain Deadlift"............


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't forget S20 ..... TT is the former "Captain Deadlift"............


 
emphasis on "former", the next generation of deadlifters is in the house.  it's going to be fun and interesting though, I'll tell you that much


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

oohh...can I play too? 'Cause...somebody needs to come in last... 

500 lbs?????? HO-LEE-SCHNIKES!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Damn ,  didn't realize there were that many monsters here ...500 lbs !!!  

good luck to all !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

I might have a chance at 500 with a trapbar, but since my gym isn't getting one anytime soon.... Best of luck to all of ya!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well, 475 pounds...that's a lot of weight, hehe.  I'm gonna have to see if I can top that when I go to trap bar deads for my ME work in a couple of weeks.  I'm still happy I can do a straight bar deadlift with 425, that should equate to a higher trap bar dead, but we'll see



I noticed about a 25lb advantage when using the TB.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

So - we have 

TT
Burner
GW
S20
Jersey 
YM

in the race to 500 ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> So - we have
> 
> TT
> Burner
> ...



isn't gonna be much of a race if you improve on that 475 pull from the other day, hehe.  I'd better hurry up and finish my straight bar DL cycle so I can get to the trap bar to see if I can do some damage before you beat me to it 

And I agree there is definitely a mental component involved....you psyched yourself out by the sheer thought of having to lift 500 pounds, yet you managed to lift 475 which is only 25 measly little pounds away.  The way I went about lifting 450 yesterday was after I hit the 435 lift, I just said to myself how it's only 15 more pounds, not that it was 450 pounds.  I knew I hit the 435, so I knew that I could do another 15 pounds, hence, I made the lift.  I think if I stared at it and said, "wow, 450 pounds", I might have missed it cause that's heavy stuff.

of course, like TT mentioned, the 405 x 10 may have had just a tiny bit to do with it, hehe, but next time you do them, if your goal is to get 500, I would just do this, and I guarantee you will get it and then I guess win the competition you bastard!:
135 x 8
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
455 x 1
500 x 1

Also take note of how much your trap bar actually weighs....my trap bar is 50 pounds, so if you throw 4 plates on each side, you are actually at 410, not 405....so you might be doing 505


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> isn't gonna be much of a race if you improve on that 475 pull from the other day, hehe.  I'd better hurry up and finish my straight bar DL cycle so I can get to the trap bar to see if I can do some damage before you beat me to it
> 
> And I agree there is definitely a mental component involved....you psyched yourself out by the sheer thought of having to lift 500 pounds, yet you managed to lift 475 which is only 25 measly little pounds away.  The way I went about lifting 450 yesterday was after I hit the 435 lift, I just said to myself how it's only 15 more pounds, not that it was 450 pounds.  I knew I hit the 435, so I knew that I could do another 15 pounds, hence, I made the lift.  I think if I stared at it and said, "wow, 450 pounds", I might have missed it cause that's heavy stuff.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip....I'll try it out next week.   I actually did 475 last year.  I went for 495 and jacked up my back for about a month     THAT'S the mental part of it for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

More power to ya, 500............................... WOW, talk about HUGE!!! Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

Have u asked sean? That guy can pull some weight...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Have u asked sean? That guy can pull some weight...



I don't know Sean........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> More power to ya, 500............................... WOW, talk about HUGE!!! Best Wishes my Friend!!!



I'm sure you can already do it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

11/27/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Xplode Chest Machine*
360 x 6
360 x 5

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15
11

*Sumo Deads*
315 x 10
405 x 1

*Push Press*
135 x 10
155 x 5

*Natilus Row Machine*
245 x 11

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15

*Stagered Medicine Ball Pushups superset*
(one hand on 4lb ball other hand on the floor)15 (switch hands) 15 (both hands on ball) 11
* This was new 

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups * (a hand on each med. ball)
32

*Hanging Leg Raise *
20

*Single Preacher Dumbell Curl*
50 x 8

*3 Point Medicine Ball Pushups* (both feet on a 10lb Medicine Ball - each hand on a 4lb medicine ball)
15

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups * (a hand on each med. ball)
25

*Woodchopper*
70 x 15 (each side)
80 x 20 (each side)

*Machine Jump Squats*
100 x 40

*Machine One legged Jump Squats*
60 x 30 (each leg)

I did a bunch of new stuff today.  It felt good trying some new things.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> So - we have
> 
> TT
> Burner
> ...



GW ? !     I'll race you to 200


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)

nice wo YM, 
almost looks like a CP wo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> GW ? !  I'll race you to 200


No kidding!  Where did I sign up?  You and I can hold up the rear Gary  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> nice wo YM,
> almost looks like a CP wo



Thanks....It's nice to switch it up a bit.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> No kidding! Where did I sign up? You and I can hold up the rear Gary



I thought it would be good for both of you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe so


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Someone got an early Christmas present  

View attachment 23451


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Someone got an early Christmas present
> 
> View attachment 23451



NICE! Your wife bought that for you??? DAMN, good woman


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> NICE! Your wife bought that for you??? DAMN, good woman



No - I bought for me     But the wife likes it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are some pics of baby B.

View attachment 23452

View attachment 23453


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> No - I bought for me     But the wife likes it



Well I would hope so....if she didn't like it, I would say there is something wrong with her!
I guess it's good to get nice promotions at work eh??   Me, I wouldn't know what that is like, I still haven't gotten a raise in salary since the beginning of 2005.  you know, you would think the fricken school district would realize how important the IT department is to the smooth functioning of what everyone does every single day and take care of us for that, but no, the Board of Ed just decides to screw us because we are not in a union yet, and we have no power to negotiate our own salaries, so they fuck us.

but I get them back by doing exactly what I am doing right now....ALL DAY


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here are some pics of baby B.
> 
> View attachment 23452
> 
> View attachment 23453



very nice, I love when they smile, it melts your heart doesn't it....my little on is just beginning to make little smile faces and let me tell you, there isn't anything cuter in this world.  I guess I should post a pic huh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> very nice, I love when they smile, it melts your heart doesn't it....my little on is just beginning to make little smile faces and let me tell you, there isn't anything cuter in this world.  I guess I should post a pic huh?



It only gets better


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Someone got an early Christmas present
> 
> View attachment 23451


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here are some pics of baby B.
> 
> View attachment 23452
> 
> View attachment 23453


She is absolutely adorable YM!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Someone got an early Christmas present
> 
> View attachment 23451



Nice ! what model is that ?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

She's a beauty: the car and your youngin'.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> She is absolutely adorable YM!!!!



I think she's a "keeper"   



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Nice ! what model is that ?



It's a GS430 with 18K miles  



			
				CP said:
			
		

> She's a beauty: the car and your youngin'.



Thanks.  Baby B is alot of fun these days - laughing and smiling


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2006)

12/02/06

* 5 minutes on tread

*Fullbody*

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +80 x 5 |dropset|BW x 8
BW +100 x 3 |dropset|BW x 11

*Clean & Press *
135 x 4
185 x 1
135 x 10

*Bulgarian Split Squats*
65 lb DBs x 8 each leg
65 lb DBs x 10 each leg

*Trunk Pulldowns* 
97.5 x 20

*T-bar Row Dropset*
4 plates x 4 | dropset | 3 plates x 5 | dropset | 2 plates x 5

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 7 
BW +90 x 4 | dropset | bw x 12

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 20 lbs*
30

*2 Point Medicine Ball Pushups *
36
24

*Medicine Ball Pushups* (hands on the same ball)
15

*Jump Squats *
holding 45 lb plate x 25
holding 45 lb plate x 16


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/02/06
> 
> 
> *T-bar Row Dropset*
> 4 plates x 4 | dropset | 3 plates x 5 | dropset | 2 plates x 5


 
what do you use for your T-bar rows?  Do you find they hurt your lower back when you do the heavy weights?  I do them actually with a barbell attached to a bracket on my squat rack that enables the bar to pivot up and down, and I use the v-bar handle around the barbell.  When I bend over to stabilize the weight, 4 plates is easy for me to row, it's just very hard on my lower back, and while I love this rowing movement for my upper back, I am leary of doing it cause I don't want to blow out my lower back on a stabilization move, or risk blowing it out on squats or deads cause I compromised it on the t-bar rows...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2006)

I use a machine similar to this:

http://www.newyorkbarbells.com/91915.html

I grab it as wide as I can.  It's nice since your chest is supported by the pad it  takes the pressure off your lower back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I use a machine similar to this:
> 
> http://www.newyorkbarbells.com/91915.html
> 
> I grab it as wide as I can. It's nice since your chest is supported by the pad it takes the pressure off your lower back.


 
ahh I see....
that's kinda like the machine I have at home when I do the chest supported rows you may see in my journal.  I guess it's a t-bar row too...the terminology is all over the place with these things, lol...when I see t-bar row, I think of the barbell version I guess....eh whatever, same shit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2006)

I've done T-bar rows both ways, and the machine is far better on the lower back.  I know exactly what Stew is talking about.  Wish my current gym had one of those!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

so..it's called a spider row/ Good. now we all are on same page.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

12/4/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on the tread

I tried to lower my RIs today to only 60 seconds.   The numbers were a little down but I got a good wo in.

*Xplode Chest Machine*
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4

*Chin Pulldowns*
270 x 6
270 x 5
270 x 4

*Machine Leg Press*
440 x 8
440 x 7

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Natilus Row Machine*
245 x 14

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise *
20

*Single Arm Tricep Push Down*
22.5 x 15
22.5 x 11

*Incline Fly *
60 x 14

*SLDL*
225 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Looked good to me, brotha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Looked good to me, brotha!



Thanks.........it felt good


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

...tomorrow may not have that same euphoric frame of mind...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...tomorrow may not have that same euphoric frame of mind...



After driving in this shitty weather I needed to release some energy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just put new tires on the Audi....I was getting around just fine....its just other people I fear...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I just put new tires on the Audi....I was getting around just fine....its just other people I fear...



Me too - I just put on some Blizzaks


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/4/06
> 
> *Fullbody*


 
you must have been sweating your ass off on this one eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I got bridgestone potenzas, all season. so far, so good.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

of course..when it snows here...two days later, it's gone.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/4/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


You workout like a man possessed!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> you must have been sweating your ass off on this one eh?



The heart rate was movin'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I got bridgestone potenzas, all season. so far, so good.



I run Good Year GS-Ds in the Summer and Blizzaks in the winter   Bridgestones seem like good tires.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You workout like a man possessed!



Wait 'til I get some of my Christmas gifts    I should be getting a speed jump rope and a heavy jump rope.  THATS when the fun begins


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/4/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...



Mr. Intensity


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

xplode chest machine, can you explain that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> xplode chest machine, can you explain that?



It's similar to a Hammer machine.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2006)

Love the Avi, she is Beautiful my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I run Good Year GS-Ds in the Summer and Blizzaks in the winter Bridgestones seem like good tires.


that's what the guy told me....dam..do I sound like a 'blond female '?????
Those blizzaks are nice...I just don't have the $$ for two sets of tires right now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Love the Avi, she is Beautiful my Friend!!!



  Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2006)

Awwwwww!   Look at that cutie!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

I see your daughter isn't even immune from all this college football BS....

someone has just got to tell me this....what is the appeal of college football, UNLESS, you actually attended a big college football school?  I can see it being important to you then, and if you went to Michigan, then I truly understand, but otherwise, why is it always such a big deal?

to me, it seems like a bunch of kids who have no legitimate right to actually BE in college, getting full scholarships and having a grand old time, while us normal folks carry thousands of dollars of student loans into our adult lives, and we know how to read and write.  OK, that was a generalization, but man, when they interview some of these players, makes you think they majored in Ebonics 101 or something like that....and they get to go to college FOR FREE!  I still owe over $10,000 on my student loans! Where is the justice in that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I see your daughter isn't even immune from all this college football BS....
> 
> someone has just got to tell me this....what is the appeal of college football, UNLESS, you actually attended a big college football school?  I can see it being important to you then, and if you went to Michigan, then I truly understand, but otherwise, why is it always such a big deal?
> 
> to me, it seems like a bunch of kids who have no legitimate right to actually BE in college, getting full scholarships and having a grand old time, while us normal folks carry thousands of dollars of student loans into our adult lives, and we know how to read and write.  OK, that was a generalization, but man, when they interview some of these players, makes you think they majored in Ebonics 101 or something like that....and they get to go to college FOR FREE!  I still owe over $10,000 on my student loans! Where is the justice in that?




College football is pretty big around here.   It's a part of growing up in Michigan.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 6, 2006)

I almost shat my pants when I saw hat avatar. About time I found another Wolverine in here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

12/6/06

*Fullbody*

Treadmill for 5 minutes (got up to rate of 11 out of 12.5) 

*Pullups*
14
11

*Standing DB Press*
65 x 9
65 x 7

*One legged Super Squat *
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 8

*Nautilus Row Machine*
245 x 13

*Shrugs*
225 x 13

*SLDL *
225 x 10

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
24

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Side Raise*
20 x 15

*Decline Leg Raise*
20
16

*DB Preacher Curls*
55 x 6
55 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I almost shat my pants when I saw hat avatar. About time I found another Wolverine in here.



  I'm a huge fan  

Go Blue!


----------



## goandykid (Dec 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm a huge fan
> 
> Go Blue!



Thank you, I'm the next in line to attend once I get back. Shame we got shafted but at least we get to stomp USC!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Thank you, I'm the next in line to attend once I get back. Shame we got shafted but at least we get to stomp USC!



I hope OSU destroys FL too!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

8 plates with one leg eh???  nice work there tough guy  

my wife saw the picture of BabyMoomba and loved it, you know how women love little babies!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> 8 plates with one leg eh???  nice work there tough guy
> 
> my wife saw the picture of BabyMoomba and loved it, you know how women love little babies!





Yes - Women to love babies.   We just sent out our Christmas cards with a pic of Brooke.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Check out this vid.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVBgKB4Gnsw&mode=user&search=


----------



## goandykid (Dec 6, 2006)

michigansuperfan.com

did a great front page article you should read.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother YM!!!



Thanks........How's it going AA ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2006)

goandykid said:


> michigansuperfan.com
> 
> did a great front page article you should read.




Cool - I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Check out this vid.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVBgKB4Gnsw&mode=user&search=




Nice work, YM.  I like your shorts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Yes - Women to love babies. We just sent out our Christmas cards with a pic of Brooke.


 
Yep, us too, my oh my how things change once you get older and responsible with a child....


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Check out this vid.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVBgKB4Gnsw&mode=user&search=


 
oh man, that was the most assinine thing I have ever seen, lol  they look like epileptic morons on those chinups....do they realize how retarded they look?

not to mention, repping out all those push presses is probably an injury waiting to happen.  I always thought Olympic lifts were lifts of strength and skill, not a repetition exercise....oh well, Crossfit always makes me laugh


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Another nice YM wo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I see your daughter isn't even immune from all this college football BS....
> 
> someone has just got to tell me this....what is the appeal of college football, UNLESS, you actually attended a big college football school? I can see it being important to you then, and if you went to Michigan, then I truly understand, but otherwise, why is it always such a big deal?
> 
> to me, it seems like a bunch of kids who have no legitimate right to actually BE in college, getting full scholarships and having a grand old time, while us normal folks carry thousands of dollars of student loans into our adult lives, and we know how to read and write. OK, that was a generalization, but man, when they interview some of these players, makes you think they majored in Ebonics 101 or something like that....and they get to go to college FOR FREE! I still owe over $10,000 on my student loans! Where is the justice in that?


???? Does not compute.  Where do you think all of those NFL players come from?  A Chio jar?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Nice work, YM.  I like your shorts.



  (this is becoming my favorite smiley)



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> Yep, us too, my oh my how things change once you get older and responsible with a child....



Everyone grows up sooner or later.

That was the first time I saw Crossfit "stuff".  It does look unconventional.  



			
				GW said:
			
		

> Another nice YM wo



Thanks.   I like doing a bunch of 1 set exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2006)

12/8/06

1 hour walk


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/8/06
> 
> 1 hour walk


one way ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> one way ?



Probably.  Most likely forward.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2006)

More or less in circles


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2006)

12/09/06

10 minutes on tread
*
Fullbody*

*Weighted Chins *
BW +80 x 5 |dropset|BW x 9
BW +110 x 1 |dropset|BW x 10

*Clean & Press* 
185 x 1
135 x 11

*Bulgarian Split Squats*
70 lb DBs x 10 each leg

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 25

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 13

*Chest Machine Dropset*
270 x 1 | dropset | 235 x 2 | dropset | 205 x 3 | dropset | 180 x 3 | dropset | 150 x 3

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 20 lbs*
30

*2 Point Medicine Ball Pushups *
27
21

*Diamond Pushups*
26

*Jump Squats *
holding 45 lb plate x 26

*Cable Punch exercise (don't know the name)*
22.5 x 10
37.5 x 10

*Box step over *(forgot the name) - it's a plyo exercise
40
40


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Is this a pic of you in RI ?  haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

12/10/06

20 minute walk plus 10 minutes on the heavy bag.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

12/11/06

*Fullbody*

*5 minutes on tread


*Xplode Chest Machine*
360 x 6 | RP x 1 | RP x 2

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 9 | dropset | BW x 5

*Machine Leg Press*
440 x 12

*Standing DB Press | superset | Side Raise*
70 x 6 | superset | 20 x 10

*Precore Row Machine*
220 x 11

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 27

*Hanging Leg Raise* 
20
*
Single Arm Tricep Push Down*
22.5 x 20

*Incline Fly *
65 x 11

*SLDL*
275 x 6

*Plyo's*

*Platform Hop *(platform was about 30")
20

*Feet on Platform pushups*
30

*Platform step up*
25

*Deep Squat - Jump - Pullup*
10

*Bosu Ball Squat*
15
*
Bosu Ball Squat holding 15 lbs dumbells over head*
15

DONE!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like you left anything in the gym!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Doesn't look like you left anything in the gym!



I'm was feelin' good today


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

> DONE!



I bet you were


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Incredible w/o's my Friend, Very STRONG!!! Have you had a chance to do the Hammer Deads yet???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

Taking Samson on those walks?  Bet he is lovin' It!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I bet you were



   I'm a little sore today



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o's my Friend, Very STRONG!!! Have you had a chance to do the Hammer Deads yet???



I keep forgetting about these................ 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Taking Samson on those walks? Bet he is lovin' It!



It's good for both of us    I dropped to 189 this morning.  I was up to 192-193.  I'm trying to (as always) reduce my waist line.   I look best about 185-186.   It seems I get on a "waist reducing kick" every year around this time of year.   At least it keeps me away from all the snacks at work and parties.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2006)

How's the little one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> How's the little one?



She's great.  It's fun watching her learn new things.   She discovered her feet a few days ago.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah it is pretty amazing.  Even at that age seeing how much they look up to you and give you 100% attention.  Time flies though, it is amazing how quickly they grow up 

Evan(my newest little guy) is now 11 weeks.  But god damn  kids is over 15lbs and 26".  We already need to get a new car seat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah it is pretty amazing.  Even at that age seeing how much they look up to you and give you 100% attention.  Time flies though, it is amazing how quickly they grow up
> 
> Evan(my newest little guy) is now 11 weeks.  But god damn  kids is over 15lbs and 26".  We already need to get a new car seat



15lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!    He doesn't have a problem eating - does he ???


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2006)

Certainly not HAHA!

He is a tank compared to Kyle at that age.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

12/13/06

*Fullbody*

*5 minutes on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 8...

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11

*DB Rows*
140 x 12 R | 10 L

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25

*One Arm Standing DB Press*
65 x 10
70 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
80 x 10
90 x 6

*2 Point Medicine Ball Pushups*
32

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20

*DB Preacher Curls*
55 x 6

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
30

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
30


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/13/06
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


 
Now, the trap bar deads are nice and all, but man those 140lb db rows, now that is something else....damn nice work there.  did you use straps?  the only thing cooler would be if you did these strapless...think about the grip strength on that to hold a 140 lb db and row it 12 times!

But I gotta ask....where is the 500 trap bar dead huh?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 15lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!! He doesn't have a problem eating - does he ???


 
I'd like to chime in with my little guy here if I may....my guy is 6 1/2 weeks old and is already 24" and weighs close to 12 pounds already....and he has really huge hands for his size....I am scared to see what he will become!  NFL linebacker?? NHL power forward??  MLB Pitcher?? Elite powerlifter???hmmm the possibilites are endless!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Now, the trap bar deads are nice and all, but man those 140lb db rows, now that is something else....damn nice work there.  did you use straps?  the only thing cooler would be if you did these strapless...think about the grip strength on that to hold a 140 lb db and row it 12 times!
> 
> But I gotta ask....where is the 500 trap bar dead huh?



Thanks........ I used straps.   If I could row 140 without straps I'd be crushing bricks with my bare hands.   I can probably do 3 or 4 rows with 140 without straps.

 You already got 500 so there's no motivation for me.  I'll have to shoot for 505 next week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I'd like to chime in with my little guy here if I may....my guy is 6 1/2 weeks old and is already 24" and weighs close to 12 pounds already....and he has really huge hands for his size....I am scared to see what he will become!  NFL linebacker?? NHL power forward??  MLB Pitcher?? Elite powerlifter???hmmm the possibilites are endless!



Damn  - you guys have some big boys.  My girl is 15 lbs at 16 weeks.   At least she's not going to be a heffer


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> If I could row 140 without straps I'd be crushing bricks with my bare hands.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn - you guys have some big boys. My girl is 15 lbs at 16 weeks. At least she's not going to be a heffer


 
well that is where she should be, she is a lady after all


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You already got 500 so there's no motivation for me. I'll have to shoot for 505 next week


 
no motivation? Do I have to come over there and smack you on the side of the head??? hehe come on, just holding half of 1000 pounds in your hands should be motivation enough!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> well that is where she should be, she is a lady after all



That's right.   You have a new appreciation for kids when you have your own.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> no motivation? Do I have to come over there and smack you on the side of the head??? hehe come on, just holding half of 1000 pounds in your hands should be motivation enough!



Don't get your panties in a bunch    I'll pull 500+ soon


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch  I'll pull 500+ soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2006)

12/16/06

30 minutes of cardio


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2006)

12/17/06

20 minutes of cardio

12/18/06

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

checkout www.rosstraining.com ( I got some good ideas from his videos)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 5
BW +105 x 2 | dropset | BW x 11

*DB Snatch ** new exercise
45 x 10
75 x 10

*Standing 1 armed DB Press*
75 x 8 R | 5 L

*1 armed Machine Row (alternating arms) ** new machine
70 x 15
105 x 10
105 x 10

*SLDL*
295 x 3

*Super Squat*
14 plates x 3
18 plates x 3
18 plates x 3

*Weighted Dips*
BW +90 x 4 | dropset |BW x 12

*Plyo-pushups* (using 6" platform)
20

*Cross-over pushups *(using 6" platform)
20
20
15

*Trunk pulldowns  | superset | knee Raise*
97.5 x 15  | superset | 10


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2006)

Crazy wo YM !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

no need to even say it...but...NICE workout, brotha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Crazy wo YM !



 Thanks.....did you check out that link ?



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> no need to even say it...but...NICE workout, brotha!



I see you are getting back into it


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/17/06
> 
> *Super Squat*
> 14 plates x 3
> ...


 
  did you have fun loading and unloading all those plates??

that's a lot of beef by the way, how did that feel compared to a barbell squat?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!! Your avi is Awesome too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> did you have fun loading and unloading all those plates??
> 
> that's a lot of beef by the way, how did that feel compared to a barbell squat?





It's definitely less risky.   I can explode up as fast as I can - It's more of a jumping movement than a squat



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother YM!!! Your avi is Awesome too!!!



Glad you like the avi.   I was on Daddy Duty tonight.   Thankfully my little angle is sleeping now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I see you are getting back into it


can't let all you strong guys get too far ahead....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2006)

12/20/06

*Fullbody*

*45 minutes of hoops (3 on 3)

*Decline leg raises*
20
20

*Hanging leg raises*
15

*DB Snatch*
80 x 5
80 x 5

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
85 x 3
85 x 3 L | R * pulled my hammie a bit on my second set

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*One Arm Standing DB Press*
55 x 10

*One Arm DB Press* (one big set)
60 x 10 then 60 x 8
* I could really feel my core working

*One Towel pullups*
12
10

*Pushup Crossovers*
33

*Wide Grip Two Towel Pullups*
9

*Plyo Pushups*
20


* I got a new book today called Infinite Intensity from rosstraining.com.  It has some great exercises that I'm going to implement.   I only read about 30 pages today.   

I'm icing my right hamstring right now.   I don't think it's a big thing but better safe than sorry.

I'm on vacation today until 1/2/07


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *One Towel pullups*
> 12
> 10
> 
> ...


wow....those should also work your grip pretty well too....

Sounds like a nice little vacation!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> wow....those should also work your grip pretty well too....
> 
> Sounds like a nice little vacation!



They do   I can feel it in my forearms today.

====================

12/21/06

30 minute fast walk

Tonight is my last night of class for this semester.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2006)

12/22/06

*Fullbody*

* Warmed up shooting for 15 minutes


*1 arm Clean and Press*
80 x 3
80 x 3
80 x 3

*1 arm DB Snatch*
80 x 3
80 x 3
80 x 3

*2 DBs SLDL*
45 x 10
45 x 8

*1 legged Platform BW Squat*
10 | 8 | 6

*1 armed DB Press*
65 x 12
75 x 9

*Side to Side decline leg raise*
35
30

*Crossover Pullups* * pullup to one side, crossover to the other side then go back down then reverse by pulling up to the other side crossing over then down.
8
5

*Twist DB Deadlift*
45 x 10
45 x 10
* squat down, grab one dumbell, deadlift it up, cross the weight to the other  side, lower the weight, deadlift it back up with your body in a twisted position then repeat (TOUGH!!)

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
30

*Side Bends*
35 x 15/side

* My core is fried!!  I tried a bunch of new exercises.   You guys should try 'em for a change of pace


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2006)

12/23/06

30 minute fast walk and some stretches.   I'm pretty sore from the new exercises that I did yesterday.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

How do u like doing the 1 arm press? Haven't tried them...but I figure it just slows me down...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> How do u like doing the 1 arm press? Haven't tried them...but I figure it just slows me down...



They feel good.  It really hits your core at the same time ( so it's a 2 4 1)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

hhmm...maybe try them sometime


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2006)

12/24/06

*Fullbody*

* 25 minute walk

*Clap Pullups*
5
5

*Towel Pullups*
5

*Towel Chins*
5

*Dips*
19
16

*Leg Press*
460 x 10
500 x 5

*Wheel rollout on knees*
5
5

*1 arm Xplode Machine*
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Machine Row*
200 x 9
200 x 8
*
DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
75 x 5
75 x 5

*V-up*
10 lb x 15
10 lb x 15

*Superman Plank*
10 seconds
8 seconds
* These are hard!!

*Cable Twisting Punch*
42.5 x 10
42.5 x 10

*Deep Squat Jumps holding 25lbs*
25


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Merry Christmas, Brotha!



MC Burner   I hope you had a great day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2006)

12/26/06
*
Fullbody*

*10 minutes on tread

- maintained 60 second RIs / low rep day

*Weighted Chins *
bw +90 x 3
bw +90 x 3
bw +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 12

*1 Armed Clean/Press*
85 x 3
85 x 3
85 x 3

*1 legged Platform BW Squat*
10 R | 10 L | 10 R | 10 L
15 R | 15 L

*1 armed DB Incline Press*
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

*Nautilus Row*
245 x 12
245 x 8

*Nautilus Chest Press*
220 x 4
220 x 3
220 x 3

*Hammer Strength Deads*
8 plates x 5
8 plates x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2006)

12/28/06

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes shooting to warmup

*Clap Pullups*
10
8

*Towel Chins*
6
5

*Dips*
22
15

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
75 x 6
75 x 6


*Wheel rollout on knees*
10
10

*1 arm Xplode Machine*
90 x 10
125 x 6
150 x 4

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 9
3 plates x 8

*Platform Plyo Pushups*
20
20


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2006)

Still keepin' at the funky full body randomized workouts.  I like it.  You have a good first Christmas with the young one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Still keepin' at the funky full body randomized workouts.  I like it.  You have a good first Christmas with the young one?



It was fun.   I think next year will be better since she can open her own gifts  

I see you are doing some good workouts too.   How do you like the new program?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> It was fun.   I think next year will be better since she can open her own gifts
> 
> I see you are doing some good workouts too.   How do you like the new program?



Hah, I gotcha there.  She's getting big fast based on that avatar!

I'm enjoying it.  It's brutal though.  I kind of just have to start the timer when I'm not really ready and force myself to do it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey YM!  Workouts looking strong as ever.  So what is your prediction for the Rose Bowl?   I'm thinking Blue by 3.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> She's getting big fast based on that avatar!



They grow like weeds when they're young.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Hah, I gotcha there.  She's getting big fast based on that avatar!
> 
> I'm enjoying it.  It's brutal though.  I kind of just have to start the timer when I'm not really ready and force myself to do it.



It looks fun....Maybe I'll try it sometime.   I like switch it up sometimes (not as much as S20    .... LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM!  Workouts looking strong as ever.  So what is your prediction for the Rose Bowl?   I'm thinking Blue by 3.



I like UM by 10    27 - 17


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> They grow like weeds when they're young.



I have her doing situps, modified grip work and running mans     She's going to be a great QB.  I trying to make her into a lefty already


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> She's going to be a great QB.  I trying to make her into a lefty already




Good thinking.  That way, if the football thing falls through, she could always be a pitcher.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Good thinking. That way, if the football thing falls through, she could always be a pitcher.


 
i've got that one covered already....I always swaddle my baby with his left arm out, and right arm tucked it...force him to use the left, hehe

then when he gets older, we'll move on to tying his right arm behind his back and such...

after the money Zito got, oh hell I want my son to be a lefty....of course, I am a lefty, a lot of good it did me, but don't they say the same mistakes aren't repeated twice?  Or something like that?  Or maybe it's wishful thinking? Yeah, that's it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Good thinking.  That way, if the football thing falls through, she could always be a pitcher.







			
				S20 said:
			
		

> i've got that one covered already....I always swaddle my baby with his left arm out, and right arm tucked it...force him to use the left, hehe
> 
> then when he gets older, we'll move on to tying his right arm behind his back and such...
> 
> after the money Zito got, oh hell I want my son to be a lefty....of course, I am a lefty, a lot of good it did me, but don't they say the same mistakes aren't repeated twice? Or something like that? Or maybe it's wishful thinking? Yeah, that's it



Good thinkin'!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

11/29/06

1 hour of full court basketball.....I was a little rusty on my shot but I made up by playing good D     I was sweating my a$$ off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2006)

11/30/06

Planned on going to the gym this AM but my knees are sore from bball yesterday.  Samson got a long walk instead.    I'll hit the gym tomorrow before the NYE party


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

12/31/06
*
Fullbody*

* shot around for 10 minutes to warmup

*Side to Side Wide Grip Pullups*
9
8

*1 Armed Clean/Press*
85 x 3
85 x 3

*1 Armed Snatch*
85 x 3
85 x 3

*Leg Press*
340 x 20

*Cybex Assisted 1 Armed Pullups*
plate 10 x 3
plate 10 x 3
* These were new (and hard)!!!  

*1 Armed DB Press*
90 x 5
90 x 5

*1 Armed Machine Low Row*
70 x 12
80 x 9

*SLDL*
225 x 10
275 x 4

*Platform Crossover pushups*
25
20

*Decline Bench Leg Lifts*
30
25
25

*Cable Upright Row*
52.5 x 10
67.5 x 10
82.5 x 10

*Farmers Walk*
95 x 1 lap
95 x 1 lap

20 minute dog walk

   It's party time!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

Rissole said:


>



What's up Stranger?  How's it going?   Still competing ?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)

I was really doubting if i was gonna compete again.... after the nationals and seeing how many drug users they are allowing to compete in the "natural" federation found out however that there is a new fedration starting up that are gonna be very strict on their testing so i am pretty keen to see how they go. V busy with a new job as a security gaurd so just seeing how things are gonna pan out over the next 2 mths... pretty sure i have conned the wife into coming to the gym with me though which will be pretty sweet 
Workouts are still looking impressive how's all that going for you??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/31/06
> *
> Fullbody*
> 
> ...



you know, your workouts are too damn long to quote! 

boy you really like that 1 arm stuff huh?  The jokes I could crack if I wanted to....

it would be really nice to train with you for a week, maybe you could whip my ass into shape so my workouts didn't take an hour and a half each time!  But thats the drawback of working out at home---to easy to procrastinate...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

Rissole said:


> I was really doubting if i was gonna compete again.... after the nationals and seeing how many drug users they are allowing to compete in the "natural" federation found out however that there is a new fedration starting up that are gonna be very strict on their testing so i am pretty keen to see how they go. V busy with a new job as a security gaurd so just seeing how things are gonna pan out over the next 2 mths... pretty sure i have conned the wife into coming to the gym with me though which will be pretty sweet
> Workouts are still looking impressive how's all that going for you??



Good luck with the new federation.....It sucks about the cheating   You've come along way in the last three years   

All is well with me.  Busy with the baby, work and finishing school.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> you know, your workouts are too damn long to quote!
> 
> boy you really like that 1 arm stuff huh?  The jokes I could crack if I wanted to....
> 
> it would be really nice to train with you for a week, maybe you could whip my ass into shape so my workouts didn't take an hour and a half each time!  But thats the drawback of working out at home---to easy to procrastinate...



I just starting doing the 1 armed stuff.   It definitely is challenging.   I'm sure our workouts would take a long time.  Each of us would try to out-do the other....................We probably would have marathon workouts...............Let me know when you want to come to Detroit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I just starting doing the 1 armed stuff. It definitely is challenging. I'm sure our workouts would take a long time. Each of us would try to out-do the other....................We probably would have marathon workouts...............Let me know when you want to come to Detroit.


 
Ha! yeah you got an open invitation to NY as well....I figure I have a better chance of luring you here than me there, I mean, there is more to do in NY  

and yes, we would probably wind up having 3 hour workouts, then play basketball, then I would force you to play some hockey on top of that, and then we would need to just hit Outback and order us some 16 ounce porterhouses!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, YM!  Haven't been by in a while.  You done with school yet?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Ha! yeah you got an open invitation to NY as well....I figure I have a better chance of luring you here than me there, I mean, there is more to do in NY
> 
> and yes, we would probably wind up having 3 hour workouts, then play basketball, then I would force you to play some hockey on top of that, and then we would need to just hit Outback and order us some 16 ounce porterhouses!!



Good plan !    I can skate a little bit - stopping is the hard part for me.    I tend to use other people for that.    Unfortunately right now the lake is not frozen yet.   We play "lake hockey" on Sundays - no lifting the puck and "limited" checking.   When you don't play with pads that's the best way to minimize injuires.

Which part of NY are you from ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Happy New Year, YM!  Haven't been by in a while.  You done with school yet?



HNY !!  I have one more class.  I'll have my MBA in April   

How are things for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Have  Happy New YEar, Moomba!
That's awesome about the MBA! I've dated a few women who were going for their...blech...heckuva feat, sir!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> HNY !!  I have one more class.  I'll have my MBA in April
> 
> How are things for you?



Congrats!  I finished mine up late last year, and (like an idiot) I'm looking at PhD programs.  Probably won't do it, but I want to know what I'm turning down, you know?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2007)

so what happened to Big Blue yesterday???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> so what happened to Big Blue yesterday???



They got the West Coast Flu  

USC looked good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Have  Happy New YEar, Moomba!
> That's awesome about the MBA! I've dated a few women who were going for their...blech...heckuva feat, sir!



Thanks.....I'll be happy when I'm done


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats!  I finished mine up late last year, and (like an idiot) I'm looking at PhD programs.  Probably won't do it, but I want to know what I'm turning down, you know?



You are crazy if you go for a PHD


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2007)

1/2/07

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on tread

*Decline Bench Leg Lifts*
25
25

*Hanging Knee Raises*
15
15

*DB Snatch*
90 x 5
90 x 5

*Bulgarian Split Squat*
80 x 5
80 x 5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 9
BW +45 x 7
*
1 Armed Standing DB Press*
65 x 9
65 x 9

*Machine Row*
245 x 9
245 x 8

*Plyo Crossover Pushup*
20
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> They got the West Coast Flu
> 
> USC looked good


Sorry about your boyz YM.  I was pulling for them!  USC looked mighty tough, the way they did before the UCLA loss.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry about your boyz YM.  I was pulling for them!  USC looked mighty tough, the way they did before the UCLA loss.



The bread and butter running attack was stopped.    Better coaching in my opinion.   When you have over a month to prepare I would expect some new plays................  .....I did not see any.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope you had a Great New Years!!! Very impressive w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope you had a Great New Years!!! Very impressive w/o's my Friend!!!



I did.   I hope you did too AA


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2007)

1/4/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on Tread to warmup

*Side to Side Wide Grip Pullups*
10
8

*1 Armed DB Clean/Press*
95 x 1
95 x 1
95 x 1

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 25
260 x 25
* Left knee was sore today so I went light.

*Cybex Assisted 1 Armed Pullups*
plate 10 x 3
plate 9 x 2 | dropset | both arms x 12

*1 Armed DB Press*
95 x 4
90 x 5

*1 Armed Machine Row*
150 x 20
150 x 20

*Dips*
19
18

*Decline Bench Leg Lifts*
25
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 10
40 x 10
* These really hit my hammies  

*Ab Wheel Rollout on knees*
8
8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
23
19

*Reverse Fly *
35 x 10


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

I look into your journal very often and I always see the most odd workouts. Very nice indeed. I am sure they are super effective. I like this one alot.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I look into your journal very often and I always see the most odd workouts. Very nice indeed. I am sure they are super effective. I like this one alot.



Thanks.    Give the workout a try     I like to change things up every workout eventhough I do fullbody workouts.   The one armed stuff can be challenging.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother YM!!! Love the Unilateral stuff myself!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2007)

1/5/07

20 minute walk

==================

1/6/07

10 minutes on tread (up to 15 incline)

*Leg Throwdowns*
25
25

*Twist DB Deadlift*
50 x 10
80 x 10

*One Towel pullups*
8

*Pullups*
12

*Xplode Machine*
360 x 5
360 x 6

*Sumo Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 8

*Seated Swiss Ball 1 Armed DB Press*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*DB Row*
95 x 20

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups*
30
22

* 20 minute walk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother YM!!! Love the Unilateral stuff myself!!!



Hey AA - Thanks...............It's good to see someone else doing "different exercises"


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

You must be in excellent physical condition.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> You must be in excellent physical condition.



I try


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2007)

You can't tell much about a person sitting behind a keyboard, but there is one thing I would bet my ass on.... That YM is an awesome athlete!

Tomorrow is show time buddy.....  I think it is going to be a great game.  I would much rather see a boring blowout (in favor of OSU of course)  .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

leg throwdown?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You can't tell much about a person sitting behind a keyboard, but there is one thing I would bet my ass on.... That YM is an awesome athlete!
> 
> Tomorrow is show time buddy.....  I think it is going to be a great game.  I would much rather see a boring blowout (in favor of OSU of course)  .



Thanks Jersey......Most of my training revolves around improving on the playing field.   I'm trying to decide on what sport to compete in next.    I might start some boxing training.........    I'll always play pick-up ball but I'd like to find something a little more intense.   Football was fun but it's tough to count on 10 other guys to be as committed.

Tonight's game should be fun to watch - lots of speed and great athletes.   FINALLY we get to say good-reddens to Troy Smith !!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> leg throwdown?



I had a training partner today.    Leg throwdowns = 1 guy lays on the ground on his back - the other stands over his head facing his feet.  The guy on the ground brings up his legs as fast as he can.  The standing guy throws the legs back down toward the ground in any direction (left/center/right).   The key for the guy on the ground is to not let his feet hit the ground.   I'm sure you've tried it before.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

1/8/07 

5 minutes to warmup on tread

*Decline Bench Leg Lifts *
25 

*Flags *(these are hard)
5
*similar to a leg lift but you are on your shoulder blades when you bring your legs down

*Side to Side Wide Grip Pullups *
9
6

*1 Armed DB Clean/Press* 
100 x 0
100 x 0
100 x 1  
* I would have kept doing these until I did at least one with each arm. 

*See Saw Shoulder Press* 
65 x 5
65 x 5 

*Leg Press Machine* 
400 x 20 

*Hanging BW Rows*
15
15

*DB Swing *
80 x 2
55 x 10 

*Dips*
21

*Ab Wheel Rollout on knees* 
12

*Superman Plank*
5 seconds ( 4 sets of these)

*Plyo Crossover Pushup on Medicine Ball*
20

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
20

*1 armed pulldown*
7 plates x 12

*1 Armed Machine Chest Press Reverse Pyramid Dropset*
75 x 5 R | 5 L | 4 R | 4 L | 3 R | 3 L | 2 R | 2 L | 1 R | 1 L
* One big set alternating arms

*Machine Chest Press*
175 x 8

*Jump Squats holding 45lbs*
20 
15


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome w/o BRother YM!!! Ah yes, the Superman planks, makes me wanna puke, LOL!!! I always enjoy reading your w/o's, helps me keep goin sometimes, thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o BRother YM!!! Ah yes, the Superman planks, makes me wanna puke, LOL!!! I always enjoy reading your w/o's, helps me keep goin sometimes, thank you my Friend!!!



Superman planks are humbling..................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2007)

1/9/07

20 minute walk


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Hows it goin Brother YM???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hows it goin Brother YM???



All is good here.   I'll be at the gym later today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

1/10/07

5 minutes on tread 

*Flags* 
5
5 

*DB Snatch *
100 x 3
100 x 2
100 x 2
* These were challenging.

*Bulgarian Split Squat *
85 x 5 
85 x 5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 11  
BW +45 x 6

*1 Armed DB Press* 
100 x 4
100 x 4 

*DB Row* 
130 x 15 R | 12 L 

*1 Armed Standing DB Press* 
65 x 7

*Sea Saw Shoulder Press*
60 x 6

*Straight Armed Pulldowns*
80 x 12

*Plyo Crossover Pushup* 
25
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I dig your routine- you have so many uni-lateral movements. 
Cow was right- you are the master of weighted chins! Nice job YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I dig your routine- you have so many uni-lateral movements.
> Cow was right- you are the master of weighted chins! Nice job YM.



Thanks.........I see you are doing rollouts.   Have you tried "flags"??  They are similar to a leg lift on a decline bench but you lift your hips and lower back off the bench so you are on your shoulder blades only.   I do negatives with this movement........It's tough


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, I have done those before- not for a long time though. I might give those a shot next time I train.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/10/07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now that is impressive


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> now that is impressive



Thanks.   I thought the snatches were the hardest exercise today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2007)

actually, your daughter is the most impressive of all....love the new pic


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o (as usual) and your new avi is Incredible, GOD sure smiled on you my Friend, she's absolutly precious!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2007)

She is a sweetheart!  Great looking wo's as usual.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks guys!    Brooke is pretty damn cute  
(you like the Red Wings hat??)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks guys! Brooke is pretty damn cute
> (you like the Red Wings hat??)


 
yup, like it a lot better than the Michigan outfit  
 

but my real question to you is, how could someone like you make something so damn cute???   
Oh wait, it must be cause of your wife right???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yup, like it a lot better than the Michigan outfit
> 
> 
> but my real question to you is, how could someone like you make something so damn cute???
> Oh wait, it must be cause of your wife right???



Good one.........


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good one.........


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice db rows!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2007)

1/16/07

Fullbody workout ( 1 hour ) at the hotel gym

=====

Did lots of walking between 1/16 - 1/19 while I was in Spain.   It's back to the gym today.  The culture is pretty different than the US.   We were eating dinner between 9PM - 12PM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2007)

1/20/07

5 minutes on tread

*Flags*
5

*Side to Side Wide Grip Pullups*
10
8

*1 Armed DB Clean/Press*
85 x 5
85 x 5

*Leg Press Machine*
360 x 10
460 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
bw +45 x 9
bw +45 x 7

*1 Armed DB Press*
95 x 5
95 x 5

*Machine Row*
220 x 10
220 x 8

*Dips*
22

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 12
40 x 12

*Ab Wheel Rollout on knees*
10
5


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome w/o Brother YM!!! Are those side to side pullups the ones where you pull up to the left, down and then up to the right, down and repeat??? Those sound tough, and was it 10 total, or 10 a side??? Very impressive my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o Brother YM!!! Are those side to side pullups the ones where you pull up to the left, down and then up to the right, down and repeat??? Those sound tough, and was it 10 total, or 10 a side??? Very impressive my Friend!!!



Thanks AA - they are different.....You pullup to the left - keep your head above the bar - crossover to the right then let your self down the next rep is pullup to the right - keep your head above the bar - crossover to the left then down.   Each pullup is one rep.   They are "fun".  (kinda like a triangle)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did lots of walking between 1/16 - 1/19 while I was in Spain.   It's back to the gym today.  The culture is pretty different than the US.   We were eating dinner between 9PM - 12PM.



What part of Spain were you in?  I found the eating part to be the hardest adjustment.  Most of the bigger hotels had breakfast at a decent hour, but lunch being from 1-4 and dinner from 9-12 was a royal pain.  Thankfully I had MRPs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What part of Spain were you in?  I found the eating part to be the hardest adjustment.  Most of the bigger hotels had breakfast at a decent hour, but lunch being from 1-4 and dinner from 9-12 was a royal pain.  Thankfully I had MRPs.



I agree.......eating was tough.    I was in Madrid.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2007)

1/21/07

30 minute walk

========

1/22/07

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on tread 

*Leg Lifts / Flags* 
20 / 2 

*DB Snatch *
95 x 4
95 x 4

*Bulgarian Split Squat* 
95 x 4 
95 x 4

*Chins*
12
9

*Xplode Chest Press*
280 x 12
280 x 10

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4

*Sea Saw Shoulder Press*
60 x 7

*Shrugs*
225 x 12
315 x 4

*Side Raise*
25 x 12

*Lying Tricep Press*
12
9

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*Deep Squat Jumps holding 45lbs*
26

*STRETCH!*


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Love your w/o's Brother YM, lookin solid and STRONG my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Love your w/o's Brother YM, lookin solid and STRONG my Friend!!!



Thanks AA.  How's your training going?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks AA.  How's your training going?



Goin pretty good, kinda at a cross road though!!! Seriously thinking about goin into Powerlifting   Not sure why, prolly wont be that good, but hey, you only live once right!!! 

Hows your precious Baby Girl doin???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Goin pretty good, kinda at a cross road though!!! Seriously thinking about goin into Powerlifting   Not sure why, prolly wont be that good, but hey, you only live once right!!!
> 
> Hows your precious Baby Girl doin???



I'm sure you'll do great at PL!

BG is doing fine.   She is fighting a cold right now which kept the whole family up last night.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

1/23/07

30 minute walk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

1/24/07

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on treadmill

* I tried to do a bunch of exercises that I haven't done in a while.

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 8 
435 x 1
225 x 30 .. 

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12
65 x 9

*Clean & Press*
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3

*Cable High Row*
42.5 on each side x 20 
52.5 on each side x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
80 x 10
80 x 8

*Rope Overhead Press*
120 x 12
120 x 9

*Straight Bar Curl*
90 x 12

*Plyos*

(Box just over knee height)

*Box Jump*
10
*
Side Box Jump*
10

*Step ups on box*
30

*Deep Squat Jump to a Pullup*
12

*Flags | Leg Lifts*
5 | 20


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother YM, hope BG feels better QUICK my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o Brother YM, hope BG feels better QUICK my Friend!!!



Me too I need some sleep tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2007)

1/27/07

10 minutes on tread

*Today was an average workout.   I'm trying to get over this damn cold....

*Side to Side Wide Grip Pullups*
10
8

*1 Armed DB Clean/Press*
80 x 5

*1 Armed Snatch*
80 x 10

*Leg Press Machine*
300 x 16
300 x 17

*Machine Chest Press*
225 x 3 | 30 sec RI | 225 x 2 | 30 sec RI | 225 x 2 | 30 sec RI | 225 x 2 | 30 sec RI | 225 x 1

*Machine Row*
220 x 10

*Dips*
22
14

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 11

*Lying Tricep Press*
13

*Sea Saw Shoulder Press*
55 x 10
55 x 8

*
Flags*
3
3
3

*Hanging Leg Lifts*
15
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2007)

Great w/o Brother YM, how do you like the short rest intervals??? You gettin any sleep yet my Friend???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother YM, how do you like the short rest intervals??? You gettin any sleep yet my Friend???



Hey AA.   Short RIs are tough.   I keep most of my RIs b/w 60-75 seconds

Nyquil helps me sleep


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nyquil helps me sleep



NyQuil: the sneezy, stuffy head, how in the hell did I end up on my kitchen floor, medicine.

I did DB Snatches for the first time this week.  I can appreciate those 80 pound snatches.  Great job!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2007)

You go YM.  I love switching up and using short RI's at times.

I had a dream you went to Spain .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> NyQuil: the sneezy, stuffy head, how in the hell did I end up on my kitchen floor, medicine.
> 
> I did DB Snatches for the first time this week.  I can appreciate those 80 pound snatches.  Great job!



NyQuil rocks  

Thanks.....I'm glad someone can appreciate snatches as much as I appreciate snatches


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You go YM.  I love switching up and using short RI's at times.
> 
> I had a dream you went to Spain .



No doubt Jersey..............short RIs add a new dimension to a workout.   I'm ready to break out the jump rope again  

Spain was cool............I'm heading to Switzerland next  Sunday.....yeah "Superbowl Sunday" I'll be on a plane


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2007)

1/28/07

20 minute walk 
20 minutes of skating


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope the weekend went Great and BG is better!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/28/07
> 
> 20 minute walk
> 20 minutes of skating



Are you playing hockey too?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope the weekend went Great and BG is better!!!



The whole family is better now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you playing hockey too?



We play "lake hockey" on the weekends.   I hope to play this Saturday.   It's a lot of fun.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2007)

1/29/07

*Fullbody*

*10 minutes on tread

*Leg Throwdowns*
30
30

*Clap Pullups*
11
9

*1 legged platform squat*
15
15
* These are hard!!

*1 armed DB Press*
100 x 4
100 x 3

*Twisting DB Deadlift*
100 x 10
100 x 10

*Upright Row to a Military Press*
105 x 10
105 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 11

*6" Platform Crossover Pushups*
30 
20

*Dual DB Swings*
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> The whole family is better now



 Good Stuff, and Great w/o!!!


(as usual!!!)


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Clap pullups, now that is impressive!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good Stuff, and Great w/o!!!
> 
> 
> (as usual!!!)



 ...........Thanks.  



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Clap pullups, now that is impressive!



Have you done them before ??


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh no. I am not sure I could? Well I think I could, but damn they sound awefully tough. I will give em a go tonight.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.....I'm glad someone can appreciate snatches as much as I appreciate snatches



I appreciate snatch.... oh wait you said snatches, hmmm 80 lb snatches might be a little too young.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

YM, how goes it?  Enjoying fatherhood?  Hope things are well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh no. I am not sure I could? Well I think I could, but damn they sound awefully tough. I will give em a go tonight.



How'd the clap pullups work for you ?



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> I appreciate snatch.... oh wait you said snatches, hmmm 80 lb snatches might be a little too young.



True.  haha



			
				BM said:
			
		

> YM, how goes it? Enjoying fatherhood? Hope things are well




Things are great.   Fatherhood is fantastic    The good thing is that I'll be done with my MBA program in two months   so I can spend more time doing family things.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

They really didnt I could barely do 1. It was at the very end of the workout, but damn to get the number you get is impressive.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

You have a very cool program Yellowmoomba
I can't believe you can do 11  pullups at your weight! 
And your snatches are very impressive too. Nice.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Clap pullups I am still amazed at how tough they are. I can do over 15 pullups regular. Maybe 20, but damn the clap in there is so much tougher.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You have a very cool program Yellowmoomba
> I can't believe you can do 11  pullups at your weight!
> And your snatches are very impressive too. Nice.



Thx BB.   Are you saying I'm fat ?? ...........and another thing.  Don't talk about my snatch.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Clap pullups I am still amazed at how tough they are. I can do over 15 pullups regular. Maybe 20, but damn the clap in there is so much tougher.



Practice makes perfect


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Like you said its an explosive movement rather than a strength one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thx BB. Are you saying I'm fat ?? ...........and another thing. Don't talk about my snatch.........


 
Why not? It's IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Why not? It's IMPRESSIVE!



I was waiting for you to chime in...............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

1/31/07

*Full Body*

10 minutes shooting to warmup

I kept all RI's at 45 seconds

*PULLUP/DIPS superset*
Pullups bw +45 x 5 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5
(45 second RI)
Pullups bw +45 x 4 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 5
(45 second RI)
Pullups bw +45 x 3 (superset) Dips bw +45 x 3

*Deadlifts*
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10
(45 second RI)
225 x 10

*Push/Pull*
Incline Supinated Grip Press 180 x 15 (superset) Inverted Row x 20
(45 second RI)
Incline Supinated Grip Press 270 x 7 (superset) Chinups x 8
(45 second RI)
Incline Supinated Grip Press 270 x 6 (superset) Inverted Row x 15
(45 second RI)

*One legged Press* (1 big set)
120 x 10 R | 10 L | 10 R | 10 L | 10 R | 10 L
(Total 30/leg)

*Standing See Saw Shoulder Press / Shrug superset*
55 x 7 | 225 x 8
55 x 4 | 225 x 4

*DB Swings | Medicine Ball Pushups*
45 x 10 | 15

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
17

*DONE - about a 40 minute workout.  All the supersetting was challenging*


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice workout and of course its interesting to me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout and of course its interesting to me.



Thanks.........give it a try


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome, Interesting and Incredibly tough w/o my Friend, Great job Brother YM!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

I may just do that. I wrote you and Stew a little something in my journal. I wold love to get you 2 together and get something set up. I want to do things like you are, but am concerned about strength. So any help will be appreciated.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I may just do that. I wrote you and Stew a little something in my journal. I wold love to get you 2 together and get something set up. I want to do things like you are, but am concerned about strength. So any help will be appreciated.



I can provide some sample programs that I like but each person has to figure out what works for them.    If you have time you can review this LONG journal.  I have made some good gains in Strength and Conditioning since I joined IM in 03.   I haven't gained much size but I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking later that night, how about I not be such a lazy ass and write my own shit. Wow sometimes I can rely on others a bit much. I wrote something the other day. It was a bunch of supersets. Like bench ss w/ rows with 1.5minutes ri. It was kinda an upper and lower. Whenever I get my journal I will post the whole thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Whats goin on Brother YM, thanks for beatin my Blues, LOL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2007)

2/3/07

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins * 
BW +55 x 8
BW +70 x 5
BW +100 x 2 | dropset | BW x 12

*Incline DB*
95 x 5
95 x 4

*Clean and Press* 
135 x 5
155 x 4
175 x 2
135 x 8 

*Row Machine*
220 x 10
220 x 8

*Dips*
18

*Swiss Ball Crunch w/ 20lbs | superset | hanging leg raise*
25 | 10
25 | 10

*DB Preacher Curls *
55 x 7

*Lying Tricep Extentions*
17

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 15

*Bentover Raise*
22.5 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I was thinking later that night, how about I not be such a lazy ass and write my own shit. Wow sometimes I can rely on others a bit much. I wrote something the other day. It was a bunch of supersets. Like bench ss w/ rows with 1.5minutes ri. It was kinda an upper and lower. Whenever I get my journal I will post the whole thing.



Whatever you do ..... just hit it hard  



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Whats goin on Brother YM, thanks for beatin my Blues, LOL!!!



Just another busy week......I'm off to Switzerland tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Have fun in Switzerland buddy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm off to Switzerland tomorrow.



What part will you be in?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have fun in Switzerland buddy!



Sure will...........I have a six hour layover in Amsterdam tonight (it's actually tomorrow AM) so I plan checking out the city........



			
				TT said:
			
		

> What part will you be in?



Zurich


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2007)

2/4/07

*LOWER*

10 minutes on treadmill (up to 12.5 rate -full sprint)

*Squat* 
225 x 10
275 x 5

*Single Leg Super Squat*
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 12
275 x 5
*
Calve Raise*
55 x 20
55 x 15

*Stepups*
40

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

STRETCH !!

I'm taking Monday and Tuesday off due to travelling.  I may hit the hotel gym on Wednesday .... if not I'll be home on Thursday.


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Well nice looking workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

sounds like a good trip....and see that the chin ups are still kicking ass....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm here............it's been a long day. 

Amsterdam was cool.  We took a 2 hour tour of the city.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

did u go 'window shopping?'


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Fantastic w/o, have a safe trip my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> did u go 'window shopping?'



We took a cruise through the red light district.  It was noon so the 'window shopping' was light.   There were only a few girls out.   Most of the windows were empty.    



			
				AA said:
			
		

> have a safe trip my Friend!!!



I'm back - safe and sound.   I did not workout while I was gone.   I'm heading to the gym this afternoon.       I only took four days off.   I tell you what........I did a upper/lower split last Saturday/Sunday.   My legs were on fire for a few days since I did more exercises than normal.   It felt good though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds fun. I will be checking out your journal later tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

2/9/07

*Fullbody*

*Shot around for 10 minutes to warmup

*Flags*
5
4

*Clap Pullups*
13
9

*Squats/Jump Rope (superset)*
225 x 10 /100 Jumps
225 x 10 /100 Jumps
(now I remember why I stopped doing these..... )

*Incline Fly *
65 x 12
65 x 10

*DB Snatch*
80 x 5/arm
80 x 5/arm
* These were harder than I expected.  I was shooting for 10.... 

*Crossover Pushups on 6" base*
20
20

*Machine Row*
245 x 12
245 x 9

*1 Armed Standing DB Shoulder Press*
55 x 12
55 x 12

*Jump Rope*
80 Crossovers
100 Random (Singles, Doubles, side to side, one legged, crossovers)
50 Random


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

I guess that's you.......nice job.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Negative. It's just a cool image I found- I was just saying good job on your  pullups


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Negative. It's just a cool image I found- I was just saying good job on your  pullups



  Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

welcome back.  Strong looking workouts as usual.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> welcome back.  Strong looking workouts as usual.



 Thanks.

===========

2/10/07

30 minutes of intervals (jogging/walking/running/walking...repeat)
15 minutes of Heavy Bag Work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2007)

2/11/07

*Hyper-day* (Goal: 8-12 reps)

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 7
BW +70 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 8
BW +70 x 7

*DB Bulgarian Split Squats*
80 x 5
80 x 5

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8
160 x 7

*Standing See Saw Shoulder Press*
60 x 8
60 x 6

*Leg Raise*
20
20

*Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12
72.5 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20

*Cardio Row* 
1 minute | 30 second RI | 1 minute | 30 second RI | 1 minute


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

As usual, Great w/o Brother YM!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2007)

Very cool pullups, never seen those before. 
I really like your W/O's, looking strong YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As usual, Great w/o Brother YM!!!



 Thanks AA.   Today or Tomorrow will be "strength day".   I'm going to break out my workouts into three different days........

Hyper Day 8-12 reps
Strength Day 3-6 reps
Explosive/Endurance Day 10-25 reps

In between I'm going to either: walk/basketball/heavy bag/interval training.



			
				Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Very cool pullups, never seen those before.
> I really like your W/O's, looking strong YM



Give em a try.....It might take a little practice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2007)

2/14/07

*Strength Day*
(heavy weight / low reps)

*5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +100 x 3
BW +115 x 1
BW +125 x 0
BW +90 x 3

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 4
100 x 3

*Nautilas Leg Press*
420 x 8
480 x 5

*Clean and Press*
185 x 1
185 x 2
185 x 2

*SLDL*
315 x 2
335 x 1
315 x 2

*Weighted Dips*
BW +100 x 4
BW +115 x 1
BW +90 x 4

*Flags*
4

*T-Bar Rows*
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet Jesus. Great chins and dips! I see you switched things up and did BB clean and presses- how did they feel? I love how you keep switching things up every week and never do the exact same thing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Sweet Jesus. Great chins and dips! I see you switched things up and did BB clean and presses- how did they feel? I love how you keep switching things up every week and never do the exact same thing.



I wanted to hit three reps but I didn't have the press part.  I'll hit it next time.

 

Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm starting to think you should write a book brotha!  Good stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm starting to think you should write a book brotha!  Good stuff.



  I'd like to be a trainer (only if it paid better and I had clients willing to do "fun" workouts).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

2/16/07

*Explosive/Endurance Day *

* warmed up shooting for about 10 minutes

*100 Jump Ropes
100 Jump Ropes
100 Jump Ropes*

*Fullbody*

*Clap Pullups*
12
9

*Plyo Pullups/Chinups *(Explode up doing a pullup while on the top of the movement - let go of the bar and grab with chinup grip - Explode up doing a chinup - while at the top of the movement - let go and grab bar with a pullup grip - repeat) * new exercise
8

*Snatch*
75 x 6
75 x 7
* grip strength was gone from the pullups.

*Squat *(DEEP - butt touching calves)
225 x 12
225 x 8

*Plyo Crossover Pushups*
30
20

*Body Weight Row (overhand grip)*
40

*Body Weight Row (underhand grip)*
30

*DB Swing*
40 x 15
40 x 12

STRETCH!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/16/07
> 
> *Explosive/Endurance Day *
> 
> ...


 
 

not my thing, but hats off to you, nice workout


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Never a dull w/o in here!!! Excellent job Brother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> not my thing, but hats off to you, nice workout



  I appreciate it Mr. 5 x 5



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Never a dull w/o in here!!! Excellent job Brother YM!!!



  Keeping things interesting


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the way you train. I think what you do that I like so much is that you seem to be able to express yourself in the gym- anyone can follow a program, go through the motions but few do what you do- live the movement. I imagine Cow is the same way when he does all his crazy complex shit. If I had a hat on I would throw it in the air and cheer- "Yellowmoomba, Yellowmoomba, Yellowmoomba"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I love the way you train. I think what you do that I like so much is that you seem to be able to express yourself in the gym- anyone can follow a program, go through the motions but few do what you do- live the movement. I imagine Cow is the same way when he does all his crazy complex shit. If I had a hat on I would throw it in the air and cheer- "Yellowmoomba, Yellowmoomba, Yellowmoomba"



Thanks man....I like the way CP trains too.. ..It's funny how you see the trainers do the same stupid stuff with every client...We have one really good trainer but works with college athletes but other than that - most are clueless.

I'm off to play some lake hockey in a few minutes.   It's my first time out this year to play.   I skated around a few weeks ago in front of my house.   It's time to make some hot chocolate (and maybe mix in some peppermint schnapps)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree, the trainers at GOLD's where I work out are "intelligent" LOL!!! They have the clients go so fast during a rep, they NEVER correct the form and have them handle way to much weight for a beginner, talk about Intelligent!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2007)

2/17/06

3 hours of "ironman" lake hockey.........We only had 5 guys show up so we played 3 on 2 on a short rink (which meant - no breaks).   Apparently everyone is showing up tomorrow.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/17/06
> 
> 3 hours of "ironman" lake hockey.........We only had 5 guys show up so we played 3 on 2 on a short rink (which meant - no breaks).   Apparently everyone is showing up tomorrow.



See you then


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> See you then



I think you are only about four hours away.........better leave now.   Game time is 1:30


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hahaha I would love to.  Don't think it would fly with my sons birthday party today.  One day.. I swear.

Everytime you have posted about pond hockey over the years, I have been extremely jealous.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hahaha I would love to.  Don't think it would fly with my sons birthday party today.  One day.. I swear.
> 
> Everytime you have posted about pond hockey over the years, I have been extremely jealous.



Don't be jealous.  The level of experience/skating is low/mid - but the fun factor is high.  I'm sure you'd skate two circles around most of us.   I got new skates for Christmas last year - some mid range Bauers.  They are an upgrade from my $50 Baurers that I bought in 1996.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

I feel surprising well today.    I figured my glutes/groin/hams would be sore.  Maybe the 800mg of Ibu that I took last night helped.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't be jealous.  The level of experience/skating is low/mid - but the fun factor is high.  I'm sure you'd skate two circles around most of us.   I got new skates for Christmas last year - some mid range Bauers.  They are an upgrade from my $50 Baurers that I bought in 1996.



That is the way hockey is meant to be


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is the way hockey is meant to be



Sometimes it's frustrating when your mind wants you to make a move but your body is going the other direction............I don't have that problem when I play football or basketball but when I throw on those skates..........watch out!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

2/18/07

*Hyper-day* (Goal: 8-12 reps)

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Side to Side Pull ups*
10
8

*Swiss Ball See Saw Chest Press*
70 x 12
70 x 9
70 x 8

*DB Bulgarian Split Squats*
80 x 8
80 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 12 R 10 L
130 x 10 R 9 L

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*Swiss Ball See Saw Shoulder Press*
50 x 8

*
Standing See Saw Shoulder Press*
50 x 8

*Lying Leg Raise*
40

*Lying Triceps Extensions*
14
11

*Trunk Pull downs *
97.5 x 18

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 12
100 x 7

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 15
22.5 x 15


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

True story. I have cheap Bauer skates (Select 900) too but I still love them. In Canada it doesn't matter what type of skates you have- just that you have them .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> True story. I have cheap Bauer skates (Select 900) too but I still love them. In Canada it doesn't matter what type of skates you have- just that you have them .



Everyone in Canada has skates.   I think you guys learn to skate before you can walk


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2007)

Great w/o Brother YM, when ever I need some drive and Inspiration, your routines Always pull through!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Everyone in Canada has skates. I think you guys learn to skate before you can walk


I skated once, and it wasn't pretty .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother YM, when ever I need some drive and Inspiration, your routines Always pull through!!!



  I appreciate it.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> I skated once, and it wasn't pretty .



I'd like to see that 
=======================

2/19/07

Planned on hooping today but the wife needed me to come home early to take the dogs out to burn some energy.   We all got a nice long walk across the frozen lake.

Back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the DB row numbers!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2007)

2/20/07

*Strength Day*

* 5 minutes on tread

*TrapBar Deads*
405 x 1
455 x 1
405 x 5

*Incline Xpload Chest Press*
360 x 5
400 x 3
430 x 1
450 x 1

*Assisted Single Arm Chins*
using plate 8 x 3
using plate 8 x 3

*Clean and Press*
200 x 1
200 x 1

*One armed low row*
80 x 12
90 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Smith Machine Close Grip Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 4

*Seated DB Preacher Curls*
55 x 7
60 x 4

*DB Overhead Squats*
35 x 8


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I dont know what 450 means on the chest press, but sure in the hell sounds like alot!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Incredible w/o Brother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know what 450 means on the chest press, but sure in the hell sounds like alot!



It's really not that impressive (but it sounds good)    It's similar to a HS machine.   I was happy with the clean and press. 



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Brother YM!!!



Thanks big fella


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2007)

For the most part, the numbers are meaningless. It's the intensity that counts, and you wo's are intense  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/20/07
> 
> *Strength Day*
> 
> ...


 
that's it??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> that's it??



Don't rub it in...............   As I improve on some exercises it looks like my strength has gone done a bit in others....................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> For the most part, the numbers are meaningless. It's the intensity that counts, and you wo's are intense  .



Thanks Jersey...................    I'm still keeping my RIs short (60 - 90 seconds)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

2/22/07

I wanted to do a full body but my lower back is fried from Tuesday.   So today was an upper day.

*Upper*

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Mixed Grip Pullups*
15
12

*100 Jump Ropes*

*DB Snatch*
85 x 10 R | 7 L

*100 Jump Ropes*

*
Bench Pushups with feet on Bosu Ball*
38

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Plyo Crossover Pushups on Bench*
18

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Seated DB Press*
45 x 15
45 x 12

*100 Jump Ropes*

*T-Bar Row*
2 plates x 15
2 plates x 15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Dips*
20
15

STRETCH!!!

Hopefully the wife will give me a lower back massage tonight.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

As always nice workout YM! Love the Pylo Pushups!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> As always nice workout YM! Love the Pylo Pushups!



Thanks......today is supposed to be the "explosive/endurance" day.   It's hard to do when your back is jacked.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Its hard to do anything whenever your back is f-ed up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know what 450 means on the chest press, but sure in the hell sounds like alot!



450 on just about anything sounds like a lot!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2007)

Be careful with that back YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2007)

2/24/07

Took it nice and EZ today.  My back is still a little sore.

*Lower*

*Squat *
225 x 5 (30 second RI)
225 x 5 (30 second RI)
225 x 5 (30 second RI)
225 x 5 (30 second RI)
225 x 5 

*SLDL*
135 x 12
225 x 3
135 x 15
* too sore for these

*Side Lunges*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*Calve Raises*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Single Leg Press*
120 x 10
120 x 10

*Leg Press*
280 x 15

*Stretch!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its hard to do anything whenever your back is f-ed up.



  No doubt.



			
				TT said:
			
		

> 450 on just about anything sounds like a lot!



Agreed but sometimes it sounds better than it is  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Be careful with that back YM.



For sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Great w/o my Friend, take care of that back!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2007)

2/26/07

*Fullbody*

* Tried to keep reps from 8 - 12

*Weighted Chins*
(forgot the weight belt so I had to hold the db between my ankles)
BW+45 x 10 | dropset  | BW x 5
BW+45 x 8 | dropset  | BW x 4

*Machine Bench*
225 x 5
210 x 6

*DB Bulgarian Split Squats*
85 x 6
85 x 6

*Machine Row*
200 x 10
200 x 8

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
Holding 20lb x 20
Holding 20lb x 20

*1 Armed Shoulder Press*
65 x 10
65 x 12

*Trunk Pull downs *
97.5 x 20

*Straight Bar Curl*
110 x 10

*Dips*
22


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

As usual, Great w/o!!! Your chins AND dips just continue to amaze me!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat*
> 225 x 5 (30 second RI)
> 225 x 5 (30 second RI)
> 225 x 5 (30 second RI)
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As usual, Great w/o!!! Your chins AND dips just continue to amaze me!!!



 I guess they are not too bad.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> That's what I'm talking about!



It was a good set


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Whats your split right now?

You doing an upper/lower/total routine?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Was'sup, Moomba!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

What I think that is so nuts is that you end with 22 dips- that's classic yellowmoomba.  Great job!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats your split right now?
> 
> You doing an upper/lower/total routine?



I did last week due to a sore lower back.  I may do it again this week   



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Was'sup, Moomba!



Just got back from Toronto last night.   Back at it today.



			
				Bakerboy said:
			
		

> What I think that is so nuts is that you end with 22 dips- that's classic yellowmoomba.  Great job!



It was a good finisher


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2007)

3/1/07

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on Tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +70 x 6 | dropset | BW x 6

*Xpload Chest Press*
270 x 12
270 x 12

*Row Machine*
200 x 11
200 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 10
155 x 5

*Shrugs*
225 x 14
275 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +70 x 5 | dropset | BW x 7

*Preacher DB Curl*
55 x 6

*Over Rope Tricep Press*
82.5 x 8 (this was hard...I think the machine is broken.   I normally get 12-14)

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 15

Quick workout today.  About 35 minutes.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Quick and Brutal, lookin GOOD Brother YM!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice job on the dips, I love the drop sets on dips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Quick and Brutal, lookin GOOD Brother YM!!!



It felt like a good workout.  I wasn't trashed like I am when I do a fullbody workout but I "felt it".  I'll go back tonight a do legs.



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Nice job on the dips, I love the drop sets on dips!



I like doing dropsets on Dips, Chins and Pullups - just drop the weight and hit it again


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH, Legs....................... I love doin legs!!!




Does that mean I have a problem, LOL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH, Legs....................... I love doin legs!!!
> 
> Does that mean I have a problem, LOL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

3/3/07

*Lower Body*

*Jump Rope to warmup*
3 sets of 80

*Squat*
225 x 20 - I still go it 

* 100 Jump Ropes

*SLDL*
225 x 8
275 x 4

* 100 Jump Ropes

*Side Lunge*
55 x 10

* 100 Jump Ropes

*DB Snatch *
90 x 5

*Alternating Arm DB Snatch*
100 x 3

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
30

*Two DBs Swing*
40 x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Stretch!*

*30 minute walk*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

I think I'm going to switch back to an Upper/Lower split for a while.   I like the feeling of getting a good workout without being totally drained.  Plus I can go to the gym four times a week instead of three.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome squats and snatches yellowmoomba- yeah you still got it!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

1 set for squats huh?

I was thinking more on the lines of 3x20!!!
How bitchin would that be?!?!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Another SOLID w/o, LOVE the 20 reppers too my Friend!!!

I agree, I really enjoy an upper/lower split myself!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Awesome squats and snatches yellowmoomba- yeah you still got it!!



  Thx



			
				DD said:
			
		

> 1 set for squats huh?
> 
> I was thinking more on the lines of 3x20!!!
> How bitchin would that be?!?!!



DO IT...then let me know how you feel the next day  





			
				AA said:
			
		

> Another SOLID w/o, LOVE the 20 reppers too my Friend!!!
> 
> I agree, I really enjoy an upper/lower split myself!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Nonsense.......no 20 rep squats for me at all.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I could still squat.... 20 rep sets rule. Here is a link to one of the best high rep squats ever filmed. Tom Platz doing 500 for 23 reps.   Fred "Dr Squat" Hatfield (first man to squat over 1000 lbs in competition), and legendary strongman Bill Kazmaier egg on and encourage in the background.

http://www.joeskopec.com/dontstealba...otcomplatz.wmv


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2007)

3/5/07

In Vegas........I squeezed in a 20 minute workout between my meetings and dinner.   I feel like crap.  I think I have a stomach flu.   No partying tonight or last night.  I was in bed for 14 hours   
*
Pullups*
15
10

*Chins*
9

*Machine Bench*
200 x 8
200 x 7
200 x 6

*Machine 1 Armed Row*
110 x 15
110 x 15

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*DB Curl*
50 x 10

*Med Ball Pushups*
25

*Side Raise*
20 x 15

13 sets in 20 minutes.  The RIs were short.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2007)

Rest up YM!  The weights will wait for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2007)

3/6/07

Hotel Workout....not the best equipment but it's something.   Still feeling under-the-weather.

*Lower*

10 minutes on tread

*Machine Leg Press*
220 x 20
220 x 20
300 x 10
400 x 7

*Hamstring Curl*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*BSS*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Side Lunge*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*50 Jump Ropes* (rope too short)

*Bosu Ball Prisonner Squat*
35


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Rest up YM!  The weights will wait for you.



Easier said than done


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Easier said than done


If you didn't workout for a month, and went back to it..... you would be back at top numbers in 2 or 3 weeks.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Impressive, thats the one thing that comes to mind!!! Rest up, and get better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

3/8/07

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on Tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 5
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 12

*Weighted Dips*
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 13
BW +115 x 1 | dropset | BW x 12

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 13
4 plates x 4

*Xpload Chest Press*
360 x 3
360 x 2

*Push Press*
135 x 10
185 x 1
135 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
275 x 12

*Preacher DB Curl*
55 x 8

*Over Rope Tricep Press*
82.5 x 12
82.5 x 11

*Trunk Pulldown*
97.5 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> If you didn't workout for a month, and went back to it..... you would be back at top numbers in 2 or 3 weeks.  Don't sweat it.



I'm not  

Thanks for the comments Jersey.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Jeesh, and your sick??? Another excellent w/o Brother YM!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you ever do anything for power? Example: Medicine ball chest throws.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Jeesh, and your sick??? Another excellent w/o Brother YM!!!



I'm better now 



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Do you ever do anything for power? Example: Medicine ball chest throws.



 When I think of power I think of "explosive" so I do:

Plyo-pushups
Weighted Jump Squats
Clap Pullups
DB Snatch
DB Swings

that's about it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm better now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, is THAT all???  














 
Glad your feelin better, enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Oh, is THAT all???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Funny!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

3/10/07

*Lower*

5 minutes on tread

*Squat *
225 x 25 (piece of cake)

*SLDL*
225 x 10
305 x 3

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*One legged super squat machine*
6 plates x 10 

*Calve Raise*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
30

*Two DB Swing*
45 x 17


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/10/07
> 
> *Lower*
> 
> ...



ok, now I think you are doing this just to prove a point, you freak!

I am setting a challenge for you....the first one of us to do 275 x 15 wins.  Wins what, I have no idea, but I want a challenge, plus, I wanna see you do a heavier squat for high reps (for your own development of course )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> ok, now I think you are doing this just to prove a point, you freak!
> 
> I am setting a challenge for you....the first one of us to do 275 x 15 wins.  Wins what, I have no idea, but I want a challenge, plus, I wanna see you do a heavier squat for high reps (for your own development of course )



Can you do this already ?? (like our last challenge)



I have a mental block when I put on more than 225 for a high rep set.   I'll give it a shot though.

Thanks for caring about MY development


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat *
> 225 x 25 (piece of cake)


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Can you do this already ?? (like our last challenge)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  funny guy....NO I can't do that , at least I don't think so anyway  

I have a mental block everytime I squat, I hate it, I know I should be squatting more as I can bench over 300 and it is frustrating that my progress in the squat is coming so slowly.

and I don't anticipate getting there any time soon, I just completed 235 x 15, so that 40 pounds is gonna take a few weeks I'll bet, so you have some time to get there too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


>



 



			
				DD said:
			
		

> funny guy....NO I can't do that , at least I don't think so anyway
> 
> I have a mental block everytime I squat, I hate it, I know I should be squatting more as I can bench over 300 and it is frustrating that my progress in the squat is coming so slowly.
> 
> and I don't anticipate getting there any time soon, I just completed 235 x 15, so that 40 pounds is gonna take a few weeks I'll bet, so you have some time to get there too



235 x 15 is pretty damn good.    Let's see what happens in a few weeks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 10, 2007)

225 x 25  Must be nice!


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes power is all about explosiveness! Nice workouts in there YM, very inspiring!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2007)

3/16/07

Well I had 5 days off while I was on a business trip.  It felt good to get back to the gym.  I kept RIs around 90.

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 8 | dropset | BW x 5

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10 | dropset | BW x 5
BW +45 x 8 | dropset | BW x 6

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 10

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x7

*Tricep Overhead Rope Press*
87.5 x 8
82.5 x 7

*Seated DB Preacher Curl*
50 x 10

*1 Medicine Ball Crossover Pushup*
20

*2 Medicine Ball Pushup*
20


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2007)

what is a crossover pushup?

i gotta tell you, I really appreaciate what you do with those rest intervals, especially, now that I have been doing some higher rep sets, I mean, I am gassed after a set, and you move on after 90 seconds, so  on that.

after my squat set, I was on the floor for about 3 minutes, hahaha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> what is a crossover pushup?
> 
> i gotta tell you, I really appreaciate what you do with those rest intervals, especially, now that I have been doing some higher rep sets, I mean, I am gassed after a set, and you move on after 90 seconds, so  on that.
> 
> after my squat set, I was on the floor for about 3 minutes, hahaha!



Thanks       That's funny about laying on the floor for 3 mins.


Go to:

Performance Workouts

scroll down until you see:

Crossover Plyometric Push-Up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2007)

3/17/07

*Lower and Abs*

*5 minutes on tread (got up to 11.0 rate)

So S20 and I have a bet to see who can squat 275 x 15 first.   I decided to set my baseline today.       S20 better catch up   (see below)

*Squat *
225 x 3
275 x 12 (only 3 to go)
315 x 2

*SLDL*
255 x 10
325 x 1 | 10 second RI | 325 x 1

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*DB Snatch*
80 x 10 

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*Two DB Swing*
45 x 10

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
35
30

*Jump Squats holding 45lbs*
25

*STRETCH*


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome squattage, YM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> So S20 and I have a bet to see who can squat 275 x 15 first. I decided to set my baseline today.  S20 better catch up  (see below)
> 
> *Squat *
> 225 x 3
> ...


My money is on you YM


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My money is on you YM


 
Gee, thanks


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/17/07
> 
> *Lower and Abs*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, OK Mr. Mental Block on High Reps with High Weights on the Squat....you knew you could do it all along...I feel hustled


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Awesome squattage, YM.



   Thanks.  I surprised myself  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> My money is on you YM



 Sounds good.   It's time to bring it home !



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> Yeah, OK Mr. Mental Block on High Reps with High Weights on the Squat....you knew you could do it all along...I feel hustled



 .........that's how I felt on our first challenge


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice lookin workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> .........that's how I felt on our first challenge


Was that the "who is the first to deadlift 500 with a trapbar"?  And Stewart nailed it about 3 days after the challenge  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Was that the "who is the first to deadlift 500 with a trapbar"? And Stewart nailed it about 3 days after the challenge  .


 
It was pure luck...that's my story and I am sticking with it....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> It was pure luck...that's my story and I am sticking with it....


 I bet you could do it again tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice lookin workouts.



Thanks DD   



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Was that the "who is the first to deadlift 500 with a trapbar"? And Stewart nailed it about 3 days after the challenge  .



Yes......that bastard suckered me right in  



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> It was pure luck...that's my story and I am sticking with it....



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh yeah - Tuesday I have to give two presentations then I'm done with my MBA program!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2007)

3/19/07

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Side to Side Pullups*
10 | plus 2 regular
8 | pluse 2 regular

*Xplode Incline Chest Press*
360 x 5 | RP x 2 | RP x 2
360 x 3 | RP x 2 | RP x 1

*Machine Row*
200 x 13
200 x 11

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Machine Side Raise*
17.5 x 10

*Leg Lifts*
20

*Seated DB Preacher Curl*
55 x 6

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
82.5 x 12

*Upright Row*
105 x 18


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Oh yeah - Tuesday I have to give two presentations then I'm done with my MBA program!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



   Awesome Brother YM!!!

Congrats and Fantastic w/o as usual!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent 1-limbed work! BTW, love the avatar!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Oh yeah - Tuesday I have to give two presentations then I'm done with my MBA program!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess I'm late, cuz you would have already presented.  BEST OF LUCK YM!!!!  I know it was awesome.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I guess I'm late, cuz you would have already presented.  BEST OF LUCK YM!!!!  I know it was awesome.



here, here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome Brother YM!!!
> 
> Congrats and Fantastic w/o as usual!!!



Thanks.  It feels good to be done.



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Excellent 1-limbed work! BTW, love the avatar!



Me too...she is too damn cute.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> I guess I'm late, cuz you would have already presented. BEST OF LUCK YM!!!! I know it was awesome



Thanks Jersey.  The presentations went great.    I may have lined up a "part time" gig for the future.   I met with the Dean of the Business School just to give him some feedback regarding my experiences with the MBA program.   To make a long story short - he asked me to be on the MBA advisory board with the option to teach a class in the future as an adjunct faculty member.    Maybe I'll go by the pseudonym: Professor YM  



			
				BB said:
			
		

> here, here.



 It's time to party!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2007)

3/21/07

*Lower*

* 5 minutes on tread (as usual)

*Squat *
225 x 2
275 x 15    Got it!!
225 x 15 (just for fun) 

*SLDL*
265 x 7
300 x 2

*DB Lunge*
55s x 10

*Hanging leg raise*
20

*Calve Raise*
60 x 15
60 x 15

*Swiss ball crunch holding 20lb*
40

*Trunk Pulldowns*
87.5 x 15

*Plank* 
30 seconds flat
30 second on each side


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/21/07
> 
> *Lower*
> 
> ...



Showoff!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice job on the squats! What's your one rep max squat anyway?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 21, 2007)

Definitely nice work on the squats.  I bet you didn't have a lot of gas left for the SLDL after that one, haha.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Showoff!



 Thanks.  It's been a good week.



			
				BB said:
			
		

> Nice job on the squats! What's your one rep max squat anyway?



365 (a long time ago)  I'm not sure what I can do now ?  



			
				Cardinal said:
			
		

> Definitely nice work on the squats. I bet you didn't have a lot of gas left for the SLDL after that one, haha.



I appreciate it.  My grip really was the killer on the last set of SLDL 
I'm feeling it in my quads right now though.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother YM, solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

275x15 is pretty damn impressive!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2007)

congratulations...but you still suck 

i think my tank has gone empty.  i wanted to try it today anyways just you know cause you did it already, but i had nothing left, I hit 6 reps and i was done, squeezed it to 8....dont know what happened since i got 12 on sunday 

oh well, lets have a pressing contest next!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> 275x15 is pretty damn impressive!



Do I hear 275x20 anyone?    No, not me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o Brother YM, solid my Friend!!!



 Thanks.  I'm feeling it today



			
				DD said:
			
		

> 275x15 is pretty damn impressive!



I'm pretty damn happy 



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> congratulations...but you still suck
> 
> i think my tank has gone empty. i wanted to try it today anyways just you know cause you did it already, but i had nothing left, I hit 6 reps and i was done, squeezed it to 8....dont know what happened since i got 12 on sunday
> 
> oh well, lets have a pressing contest next!



 That would not be a contest  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Do I hear 275x20 anyone?  No, not me.



That would be awesome.   So........when are you going to do it ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Go ahead and do 275 x 20 YM. I know you can nail it.   Maybe I missed it, has anybody done 245 x 20?


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

As would I be! You will never see me do anything over 10! I did 365 for 10 3 months ago and that killed me!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Go ahead and do 275 x 20 YM. I know you can nail it.   Maybe I missed it, has anybody done 245 x 20?



  Maybe in a few weeks.    



			
				DD said:
			
		

> As would I be! You will never see me do anything over 10! I did 365 for 10 3 months ago and that killed me!!!!



  Damn............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2007)

3/24/07

*Upper Body*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 4 | dropset | BW x 12
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 10

*DB Press*
100 x 4
100 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 13
130 x 11

*Push Press*
155 x 4
155 x 3

*Straight Bar Curl*
115 x 6

*Shrugs*
205 x 12
205 x 12

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
26
20

*Side Raise*
25 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> has anybody done 245 x 20?



Not me.   My best weight for 20 reps is 195.  That was a while ago too, so I'm not sure where I stand these days.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Those medicine balls pushups: Are they one hand on the ball and the other on the floor, or both hands on the ball?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those medicine balls pushups: Are they one hand on the ball and the other on the floor, or both hands on the ball?



These are with both hands on the ball.   Sometimes I do "crossover medicine ball pushups"  with my left hand on the floor and my right on the ball then I push my body over the ball and switch hand positions..then repeat back the other way..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

3/29/07

Well - I took 4 days off from the gym but they were VERY productive days.   Let's see:

*At home I:*
Finalized the drawings with our architect
Obtained the building permit for our new addition (this was the hardest part)
Refinanced our house
Obtained new insurance for our house as well as "renters" insurance during the three months that we will be out of the house
Secured a place to rent one block from our house while our home renovations take place
Contracted movers for this Saturday
Put my boat in the water
Helped packup the entire house

*At work I:*
Volunteered to be our organizations Financial Controller (wow - I just found out how much time this is going to take).
Helped layout our new organizational floor layout
Pushed our HR/Facilities departments into moving forward building a fitness center at work 

*Other:*
Contacted the Director of the Business School where I just obtained my MBA to find out what I need to do in order to teach a MIS or Business class next year
Spoiled myself with a shopping spree for some new clothes for work ($1000)   

However I missed the gym.  Here is today's workout:

3/29/07

*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 12
BW +45 x 9
*
DB Row*
130 x 15
130 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 9
135 x 5 (the 90 sec RIs got to me)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 13

*Overhead Rope Tri Press*
82.5 x 8

*Seated DB Preachers*
50 x 8

_35-40 minutes and out!_


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like a wicked and effective, not to mention quick workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like a wicked and effective, not to mention quick workout.



It felt goooooood


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

In and out. You don't do anything slow do you?  Nice job Yellow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> In and out. You don't do anything slow do you?  Nice job Yellow.



That sounds like a "personal question"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2007)

You have a architect?

WE ARE NOT WORTHY!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have a architect?
> 
> WE ARE NOT WORTHY!



  Just for this project


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2007)

4/3/07

I spent all weekend moving so THAT was my workout.  I moved boxes from 7am - 10pm on Saturday.  I finally made it back to the gym today.  I plan on hitting lower tomorrow.   

*Upper (kept RIs to 90)*

* 5 min on tread

*Dips*
25

*Pullups*
18

*Dips *
18

*Pullups*
11

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 16

*One Medicine Ball Pushup*
25

*Deep Bench Pushups with feet on Bosu ball*
25

*Upright Row*
105 x 18

*Triceps Overhead Rope Press*
82.5 x 6

*Curl *
105 x 10

In and out in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice, very nice. How are you doing the med ball pushups? Are both hands on the ball or is one hand on the ball and one on the floor. 

Do you ever do prison pushups? Seems like something you would like. 
You take three benches one for your legs and one each to place your individual hands on. The point is to go low and get the negative then push back up- they are cool because you get a greater range of motion- the stretch in the chest feels good too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice, very nice. How are you doing the med ball pushups? Are both hands on the ball or is one hand on the ball and one on the floor.
> 
> Do you ever do prison pushups? Seems like something you would like.
> You take three benches one for your legs and one each to place your individual hands on. The point is to go low and get the negative then push back up- they are cool because you get a greater range of motion- the stretch in the chest feels good too.



I switch up my hand position everytime I do pushups......sometimes I do two hands on the ball, sometimes one, plyo, prison (similiar to my "deep pushups"),..and so on.  Thanks for the info though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2007)

4/5/07

* 5 minutes on tread

*Lower *(20 minute workout)

I was in a hurry today.

*Squat* 
300 x 6
225 x 17

*SLDL*
275 x 6
295 x 3

*One legged super squat machine*
6 plates x 10 

Done!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Still goin like the energizer bunny in here, Good Stuff!!! Enjoy Easter w/ your daughter my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey buddy, still kicking ass I see.  

I am getting SO MUCH shit for OSU 'coming in second twice', and I am not a basketball fan . "Can't beat Florida, can ya". Oh well. I would like to have the dollars coming in to OSU these days. And as far as B-ball, Oden will be laughing all the way to the bank. Wonder if Joakim Noah, will be?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you do any warm up sets before your first set of 300?
By the time most people walk across the floor to take a drink from the fountain and walk back, you are already out the door. Damn your quick.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Still goin like the energizer bunny in here, Good Stuff!!! Enjoy Easter w/ your daughter my Friend!!!



More than you know my friend   

They are supposed to cut the roof off my house tomorrow in order to build the addition.   

My builder told me I'll have to make a couple hundred in the next few weeks.  Fortunately I'm pretty good at making decisions.   
 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, still kicking ass I see.
> 
> I am getting SO MUCH shit for OSU 'coming in second twice', and I am not a basketball fan . "Can't beat Florida, can ya". Oh well. I would like to have the dollars coming in to OSU these days. And as far as B-ball, Oden will be laughing all the way to the bank. Wonder if Joakim Noah, will be?



Thanks.  I'm not getting to the gym as much as I'd like but I'm doing OK    I'm not on here either.

OSU is good pretty good these days.................. 




			
				BakerBoy said:
			
		

> Did you do any warm up sets before your first set of 300?
> By the time most people walk across the floor to take a drink from the fountain and walk back, you are already out the door. Damn your quick.



I did a quick 135 x 10 then 225 x 3 then I did the 300 set.

I know what you mean about people jacking around at the gym.  "Homie don't play dat!"....


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Seems like you have been in a hurry lately. What gives?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Seems like you have been in a hurry lately. What gives?



 Let's see.......finishing my MBA, managing a home addition, moving, travelling for work, more job responsibilities and trying to help out with our 8 month old.     

It's ALL GOOD though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2007)

4/7/07

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Side to Side Pullups*
11
9

*Xplode Incline Chest Press*
320 x 7
320 x 7 (3 minute RI)
320 x 8
*
Machine Row*
245 x 12
245 x 10

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
70 x 8
70 x 7

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8

*Plyo Crossover Pushup*
20


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds like your a busy guy. Hows about this:

1. I have 2 kids, 1 on the way
2. 60 hours a week job
3. Studying for the NASM exam
4. Trying to remodel the house
5. Keeping up with the yard work
6. Keeping wife and kids happy, which is probably numero uno!

So yeah I get where your coming from!

Happy Easter


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds like your a busy guy. Hows about this:
> 
> 1. I have 2 kids, 1 on the way
> 2. 60 hours a week job
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only busy one around here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2007)

4/9/07

*Lower*

* 5 minutes on tread - got up to 12.0 

*Clean and Press*
175 x 3
175 x 3

*One armed DB Snatch*
80 x 10

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
80 x 10

*SLDL*
245 x 9

*Machine Leg Press*
400 x 12

*Abs*

*Leg Raises*
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2007)

4/11/07

*Upper*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 7
BW +100 x 2 | dropset | BW x 11

*Seated Machine Bench*
220 x 5
220 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 15

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12

*Reverse Fly *
40 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 9

*Shrugs*
115 x 12
*
Lying Tri Extentions*
17
15

*Seated Preacher DB Curl*
55 x 6


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking good!! No two workouts are the same, very nice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2007)

The machine keeps rolling.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good!! No two workouts are the same, very nice.



Variety is key   



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> The machine keeps rolling.....



 No PBs lately but still keepin' at it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> The machine keeps rolling.....



Brother YM makes the energizer bunny look like a chump!!!
Keep at it my Friend, as usual, intense!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother YM makes the energizer bunny look like a chump!!!
> Keep at it my Friend, as usual, intense!!!



I sure hope I'm tougher than a BUNNY!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2007)

*LOWER*

* 7 minutes on tread.  Got up to the fastest that it goes (12.5) for a minute.

I wanted to try some new things today.....I did a bunch of variations of deads and added front squats.

*Snatch Grip Deads*
225 x 5
315 x 0 (grip gave out)
225 x 5

*Sumo Deads*
315 x 5

*Regular Deads*
315 x 3
405 x 0 (bad form so I stopped)
225 x 15

*Front Squats *(first time doing these)
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 21

*Deep Squat Jumps onto 16" box*
- holding 25lb plate x 10
- holding 35lb plate x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*STRETCH!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

You did the squats after the deads?    Wow!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> *LOWER*
> 
> * 7 minutes on tread.  Got up to the fastest that it goes (12.5) for a minute.
> 
> ...




NIIIIIIICE


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2007)

well, like we always say, anything that has "snatch" in it can't be that bad now can it!

lots of deads in there today buddy...have fun with your back tomorrow morning!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You did the squats after the deads?    Wow!



Good thing the squats were light  



			
				Gazhole said:
			
		

> NIIIIIIICE



 Thanks.



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> well, like we always say, anything that has "snatch" in it can't be that bad now can it!
> 
> lots of deads in there today buddy...have fun with your back tomorrow morning!



 True.  

I was feelin' it a bit on Saturday but not too bad.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I was feelin' it a bit on Saturday but not too bad.



What are you, a robot?

If I'd have done three _types _of deads followed by _two _types of squats three days ago, I'd _still _be throwing-up.

Nice job, man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What are you, a robot?
> 
> If I'd have done three _types _of deads followed by _two _types of squats three days ago, I'd _still _be throwing-up.
> 
> Nice job, man!



   Thanks.   I like the front squat exercise.  We'll see how the regular squats go this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2007)

4/16/07

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 6
BW +115 x 1 (almost 2) | dropset | BW x 13 - this was a good set

*DB Incline Press*
100 x 5
100 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 16 L * I think this is a PB.

*Weighted Dips*
BW +80 x 5 (was shooting for 8)
BW +45 x 9

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
5 plates x 8

*Standing DB Press* (two at a time)
65 x 5

*Standing DB Press* (one at a time)
65 x 7

*Mini Circuits*

Circuit #1
_Cross over Medicine Ball Pushup - 10
DB Curl - 40 x 10
Two Hand Medicine Ball Pushup - 10 _

Circuit #2
_Two Medicine Ball Pushups - 17
Side Raise - 25 x 10 _

The chins and rows were good today.   I threw in the mini-circuits for fun and something new along with the straight arm pulldowns.   Hopefully there will never be the same workout twice in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2007)

My back is a little tight today.   It feels good to be sore again


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> My back is a little tight today.   It feels good to be sore again



DOMS is not a valid way to judge whether a workout...   

Screw that!  DOMS is the bomb!

Great job on beating the crap out of yourself!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Incredible workouts, nice variations.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2007)

Along with teaching business classes, I think you ought to write one of those online e-books.  Your workouts are so creative.  Maybe Rob would sell it here!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Along with teaching business classes, I think you ought to write one of those online e-books.  Your workouts are so creative.  Maybe Rob would sell it here!



Thanks Jersey    Maybe next year.  I'm looking forward to the Fall to try some kind of MA now that I've finally retired from football and my MBA is completed.

I'm on "Daddy Duty" this weekend.   My wife went to Vegas last night with 7 girlfriends so it's just Samson, Brooke and me.   I had to take a vacation day today since we could not find a sitter.



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Incredible workouts, nice variations.



Thanks man.   I have to be creative this weekend since I doubt I'll get to the gym.   



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Great job on beating the crap out of yourself!



  Sometimes it's fun    Sometimes it's not.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Try some box drills. I've been doing them and they are alot of fun. Try timing yourself, it helps really push yourself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> ...I've finally retired from football....


Why don't I quite believe that  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Why don't I quite believe that  .



It's "unfortunately" true.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2007)

4/23/07

Well I took an "unplanned" week off but I felt great in the gym today. 

*UPPER *

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 4 (almost 5)
BW +120 x 1 |dropset| BW x 14 
*
Xplode Chest Press*
300 x 9
340 x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*1 armed standing DB Press*
70 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 12
BW +45 x 8

*Row Machine*
245 x 12

_*Superset*_
*Overhead Rope Triceps Press*
82.5 x 8
*Medicine Ball Pushup*
12

35 minutes and out!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/23/07
> 
> Well I took an "unplanned" week off but I felt great in the gym today.
> 
> ...




Moomba for President!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Moomba for President!!!!!!!!!



Sounds good to me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2007)

4/25/07

*LOWER*

* 5 minutes on tread...Got up to 12.0

*Squat*
285 x 6 
225 x 15
* haven't squated in a few weeks.
*
SLDL*
245 x 12

*Super Squat Machine*
10 plates x 5
14 plates x 10

*Hamstring Curl*
120 x 10


*ABS*

*Trunk Pulldown*
97.5 x 20

*Leg Raise*
20

_*Stretch*_

30 minute workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2007)

Good squats, especially after taking a break


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Your DB Rows are always phenominal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good squats, especially after taking a break




Thanks.  I'm feelin' it today  




			
				DD said:
			
		

> Your DB Rows are always phenominal!



 That's my "best" exercise.

===========

I've dropped a few lbs over the last couple weeks.   I'm around 183-185.  That's about the perfect "summer weight" for me.   In the winter, I jump up about 10lbs


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.  I'm feelin' it today



Doing the old man walk?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Doing the old man walk?



Old man - penguin - whatever it's called 

I need to stretch out a little more today


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Old man - penguin - whatever it's called
> 
> I need to stretch out a little more today



Go for a bike ride.  Nothing helps leg-based DOMS like a little active recovery!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2007)

4/27/07

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +80 x 4 | dropset | BW x 8
BW +45 x 8 
* haven't done these in a while.  I've been doing chins.

*Bench*
185 x 8

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12
65 x 10
*
DB Row*
130 x 16 R | 13 L

*Standing DB Shoulder Press*
55 x 8
55 x 7

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 9

*Mini Arm Circuit*
*Medicine Ball Pushups* 20
*Cable Curl *77.5 x 6
*Tricep Rope Overhead Press* 77.5 x 8
*Chins* 8


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

db rows YM. The *Mini* Arm Circuit.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2007)

As alway.... impressive DB rows!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> db rows YM. The *Mini* Arm Circuit.  Awesome stuff.



The "mini arm circuit" was good.    I felt it  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> always... impressive DB rows!



Thanks.  I love to row


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2007)

4/30/07

*Full Body*

* 5 minutes on the tread

*Side to Side Wide Grip Pullups*
10 | dropset | 3 normal
8 | dropset | 3 normal 

*One Armed DB Clean and Press*
80 x 5
80 x 5

*Natilus Leg Press*
360 x 12
500 x 6

_*Mini Arm Circuit*_
5 Chins superset 10 Diamond Pushups (repeat three times without a rest)

*Mini Chest/Back Circuit*
Natilus Row 245 x 5 superset 10 Plyo-crossover pushups on a Medicine Ball (repeat 2 times without a rest)

*SLDL*
255 x 7

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Leg Lifts* 
30

** The "mini circuits" were tough.  My heart rate was through the roof.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

Great rowing + pull up strength.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2007)

i see you've found a new "toy" with these mini circuits!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Great rowing + pull up strength.



 I appreciate it fufu.



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> i see you've found a new "toy" with these mini circuits!



You know me........I'm always looking to try a new technique or exercise


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2007)

5/2/07

*Lower*

* 5 minutes on tread (got up to 10.0 rate)

*Squat*
275 x 6
225 x 16

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*One Armed DB Snatch*
80 x 5

*Hamstring Curl*
125 x 8

*Calve Raise*
45 x 15

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
80 x 3

_*STRETCH!*_

25 minute workout.  Had to work on running speaker wires at my house before the drywall goes up next week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

Nice squats buddy!

I could have helped with those speaker wires, I'm an old audio guy .  I'm sure you already did this but if not, be sure to check your local building and fire codes. For runs inside your walls, you'll need UL rated speaker wire labeled CL2 or CL3.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice squats buddy!
> 
> I could have helped with those speaker wires, I'm an old audio guy .  I'm sure you already did this but if not, be sure to check your local building and fire codes. For runs inside your walls, you'll need UL rated speaker wire labeled CL2 or CL3.



Thanks!

I did run CL2


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did run CL2


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2007)

I'm off to Switzerland again.   I'll see you all in a week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2007)

See you next week YM.  Try to relax and have fun!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> See you next week YM.  Try to relax and have fun!



Checking in from across the pond  

I've done a LOT of walking over the last week.  I see why most of the people here are thin.

I got a good workout in yesterday at the hotel.   I'm heading back tomorrow so I'll be in the gym on Saturday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2007)

Walking is good!  See ya next week YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2007)

5/10/07

Full body hotel workout

5/12/07

*Full body*

* 5 minutes on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +115 x 1 (almost 2) | dropset | BW x 15

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5 | dropset | BW x 5 (the chins killed this set)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 12

*Squats*
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Machine Row*
220 x 12

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 9

*Shrugs* 
225 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 10


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)

Great chins!!! I admire how you can train on the road- that takes a lot of discipline.


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

I remember trying to get in hotel w/outs.  Always a pain in the ass. Well done!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2007)

Good job YM!  Sounds like that hotel has a nice weight room.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job YM!  Sounds like that hotel has a nice weight room.



The hotel's gym wasn't very nice.  My last workout was at my "normal" gym.

Speaking of gyms I was able to convince the HR manager to pursue a gym for the office.   To make a long story short I put together a deal that was finally approved by all the senior managers in our corporate office to build a on-site gym.  After 6 months of planning.....It will open around June 1st.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Speaking of gyms I was able to convince the HR manager to pursue a gym for the office. To make a long story short I put together a deal that was finally approved by all the senior managers in our corporate office to build a on-site gym. After 6 months of planning.....It will open around June 1st.


Cool!  Now you can show off to all of your peers .


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Cool!  Now you can show off to all of your peers .



  You're right.   The only thing I'm concerned about is my tattoos since I'm a manager in my department now.   Unfortunately - PERCEPTION matters.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2007)

5/14/07

Worked late again.   These 12 hour days BLOW!!

I did a full body circuit.  RIs were between 30 - 45 seconds.

*Side to Side Pullups*
10 | 2 regular
6  | 3 regular

*DB Clean and Press*
80 x 3

*Machine Leg Press*
300 x 20

*Dips*
23

*Machine Row*
245 x 12

*Platform squat jumps *(Jump up on 30 inch high platform)
10
10

*Standing one armed db press*
60 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 15

*Lying Tricep Extention*
15 

*Preacher Curl*
50 x 7

*Plyo-crossover pushup on one medicine ball*
20

*Diamond Pushups on medicine ball*
15

All this in about 25-30 minutes.   My heart rate was up.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

After a 12 hour day I would have to say you did pretty well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> After a 12 hour day I would have to say you did pretty well.


No shit! That takes some real discipline  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2007)

DD and Jersery - Thanks   I never really appreciated having a regular 7 - 4PM job like my last one.   These days it could be 7 - 4 PM or 5 or 6 or 7.....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> You're right. The only thing I'm concerned about is my tattoos since I'm a manager in my department now. Unfortunately - PERCEPTION matters.


 
eh, what can you do, they are a part of you now, besides, I know there is that whole perception thing, but come on, it's the year 2007, people need to realize that tattoos are not taboo anymore, and I would guess more than half of the population has at least one.

Mine hang out all over the place at work, granted, I don't do it on purpose, and I am not a manager, but when I wear short sleeves, they are out there, and everyone wants to see what they are  .

And its when you are working out for God's sake! What are you gonna do, wear a sweatshirt at the new gym YOU created for fear of someone seeing a tattoo?  from what I gather, I think they respect you enough at your job to not let it be an issue


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Well YM, my current job is swing shift and it cant get any worse than that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> eh, what can you do, they are a part of you now, besides, I know there is that whole perception thing, but come on, it's the year 2007, people need to realize that tattoos are not taboo anymore, and I would guess more than half of the population has at least one.
> 
> Mine hang out all over the place at work, granted, I don't do it on purpose, and I am not a manager, but when I wear short sleeves, they are out there, and everyone wants to see what they are  .
> 
> And its when you are working out for God's sake! What are you gonna do, wear a sweatshirt at the new gym YOU created for fear of someone seeing a tattoo?  from what I gather, I think they respect you enough at your job to not let it be an issue



The people that know me well definitely respect me however there are Senior VPs that are just getting to know me.  This is a pretty conservative place.  I would have to say < 1% of the people here have ink.   I don't think ANY manager does.   All I'm saying is people surround themselves with other people that they perceive are like themselves.    When they see me doing chins with 100lbs on my waist they won't say anything


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well YM, my current job is swing shift and it cant get any worse than that!



No kidding..... That sucks


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> The people that know me well definitely respect me however there are Senior VPs that are just getting to know me. This is a pretty conservative place. I would have to say < 1% of the people here have ink. I don't think ANY manager does. *All I'm saying is people surround themselves with other people that they perceive are like themselves*. When they see me doing chins with 100lbs on my waist they won't say anything


 
That is true, but you probably aren't too much like the people you work for either. I know I am the polar opposite of everyone I work with. I have little or nothing in common with my two bosses as well as the rest of my department coworkers. I have tattoos, I work out obsessively, I eat obsessively, and generally don't share many of their opinions or sense of humor with things. Do I get along with them? Yes. Do I want to hang out with them? No. Do I care what they think about me personally? No. I only care that they perceive that I do a good job and that's it. I dunno, I am not in management, so maybe I don't have the right attitude about it, but if someone is going to look upon you negatively because they see you have a couple of tattoos, while you are wearing your gym clothes, then those people could kiss my ass. It's not lilke you wear tanktops to work or whatever!  I have my son's name on my arm and it is clearly visible if I wear short sleeves, I mean you can't NOT see it, but I wear it proud, it's my son and if anyone says anything about it, I will tell them where to stick it.  I mean, the superintendant of the district had to have seen them one day I was working with him, and I am still here, so I guess it wasn't too bad,  

so if you had a company bbq in the summer time and it was 95 degrees outside, you wouldn't wear a tanktop for fear of someone seeing your tattoos? 

Oh and yeah, the chinup thing might help make them think twice about saying something to you as well


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> That is true, but you probably aren't too much like the people you work for either. I know I am the polar opposite of everyone I work with. I have little or nothing in common with my two bosses as well as the rest of my department coworkers. I have tattoos, I work out obsessively, I eat obsessively, and generally don't share many of their opinions or sense of humor with things. Do I get along with them? Yes. Do I want to hang out with them? No. Do I care what they think about me personally? No. I only care that they perceive that I do a good job and that's it. I dunno, I am not in management, so maybe I don't have the right attitude about it, but if someone is going to look upon you negatively because they see you have a couple of tattoos, while you are wearing your gym clothes, then those people could kiss my ass. It's not lilke you wear tanktops to work or whatever!  I have my son's name on my arm and it is clearly visible if I wear short sleeves, I mean you can't NOT see it, but I wear it proud, it's my son and if anyone says anything about it, I will tell them where to stick it.  I mean, the superintendant of the district had to have seen them one day I was working with him, and I am still here, so I guess it wasn't too bad,
> 
> so if you had a company bbq in the summer time and it was 95 degrees outside, you wouldn't wear a tanktop for fear of someone seeing your tattoos?
> 
> Oh and yeah, the chinup thing might help make them think twice about saying something to you as well



I know what you mean.  I think you know what I mean too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2007)

5/17/07

*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +100 x 2 | dropset | BW x 15
BW +45 x 8

*Xplode Chest Press*
360 x 3
360 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 15 L
130 x 15 R | 12 L
*
Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 12

*Incline Fly *
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 4


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2007)

Your chins and DB rows are impressive as ever....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2007)

5/18/07

*LOWER*

5 mins on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 20

*Squats | double superset | Jump Ropes*
225 x 5 | 100 JR | 225 x 5 | 100 JR

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Seated Calve Raise*
55 x 15

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5

*100 Jump Ropes*


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your chins and DB rows are impressive as ever....



Thanks Jersey


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

Killer workout you conditioned fucker!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Killer workout you conditioned fucker!





Thanks


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

That is easily my favorite avitar at IM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> That is easily my favorite avitar at IM!



Thanks .. mine too


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

Hey YM!
What Stew said!
People most likely won't care that u have tats...they will know you from yourwork..and see that you are knowlegable as well as friggin strong and want to ask questions/advice while in the gym...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I know what you mean. I think you know what I mean too.


Oh these youngsters  .  I know exactly what you mean YM.  95% of your co-workers could care less about the tats.  The 5% that MIGHT care could affect your career and you are wise to consider this.  

Is there a person or someone you trust in senior management?  If so, maybe you could confide in them and get their opinion.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh these youngsters  .  I know exactly what you mean YM.  95% of your co-workers could care less about the tats.  The 5% that MIGHT care could affect your career and you are wise to consider this.
> 
> Is there a person or someone you trust in senior management?  If so, maybe you could confide in them and get their opinion.



I understand completely, I mean, sometimes I get a little aprehensive of people seeing mine too, but in the end, I don't care.  If I ever worked for someone who judged me on my tattoos and not on my work ethic or myself as a person, I would not be working for that person for very long one way or another, I can tell you that much


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I understand completely, I mean, sometimes I get a little aprehensive of people seeing mine too, but in the end, I don't care. If I ever worked for someone who judged me on my tattoos and not on my work ethic or myself as a person, I would not be working for that person for very long one way or another, I can tell you that much


So he should quit his high profile job, to make a point?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> So he should quit his high profile job, to make a point?



No, that's not what I am saying, I am saying it is ridiculous that he has to worry about someone seeing a tattoo of his when he is working out at the gym!  

Without knowing anything about his job, I am sure he probably wears a shirt and tie every day, with possibly the exception of Fridays, so I am sure his "image" is totally professional and befitting of this position.  This whole topic came up cause he said he was hesistant to work out at the gym that he had a big role in creating cause he has a couple of tattoos that people would see if he wore sleeveless shirts.

I just want to stress that THAT'S the point I have a problem with and the other stuff is just my opinion, and not ever being in management, I could very quite possibly be speaking completely out of my ass


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> No, that's not what I am saying, I am saying it is ridiculous that he has to worry about someone seeing a tattoo of his when he is working out at the gym!
> 
> Without knowing anything about his job, I am sure he probably wears a shirt and tie every day, with possibly the exception of Fridays, so I am sure his "image" is totally professional and befitting of this position. This whole topic came up cause he said he was hesistant to work out at the gym that he had a big role in creating cause he has a couple of tattoos that people would see if he wore sleeveless shirts.
> 
> I just want to stress that THAT'S the point I have a problem with and the other stuff is just my opinion, and not ever being in management, I could very quite possibly be speaking completely out of my ass


I AGREE with you.  It IS ridiculous.  But if the choices are... YM keep your shirt on, and you're in.  OR, show us the tats and you are not befitting of this corporation, see ya, then it is best if our boy keeps his modesty.

Trust me Stew, I was a child of the late 60's.  Rebellion is my middle name.  But if want to play ball in corporate America, then you've got to play by their rules.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.   I will be working out at the corporate gym probably once or twice a week depending on my schedule.   I'm sure I'll be helping people train there as well (in my spare time)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2007)

5/19/07

*CARDIO DAY*
15 minutes on the heavy bag
15 minute run


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2007)

5/21/07

*UPPER*

5 min on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 7
BW +70 x 6

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 9
BW +70 x 8

*Nautilus Row*
245 x 12
245 x 10

*Push Press*
155 x 4
155 x 3

*Shrugs*
225 x 12
225 x 12

*One Armed DB Overhead Tricep Press*
35 x 8

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 20

*Bosu Ball Pushup*
30


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

You dont try to do alot of weight on those push presses huh? Are they primarily for power?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> You dont try to do alot of weight on those push presses huh? Are they primarily for power?



Push Presses are weird.   I can do 135 - 10 times but when I add just 20 more pounds they become MUCH harder!!   My max is 200.   I want to do 225   They are many for power.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2007)

5/23/07

*Fullbody*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 12

*Incline DB Press*
90 x 8
90 x 5

*T-bar Row*
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 12

*Deadlift*
315 x 4
315 x 3

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*Plyo-crossover pushup on a medicine ball*
20 

*One medicine ball close grip pushup*
20


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

STILL Insane in here I see!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2007)

Nice DB inclines. I should start doing those again. I hate hoisting the DB's into position once I get over about 85 lbs.

Congrats on the weight loss YM   . Didn't know you were on a cut, or was it all that walking you've been doing in Switzerland .


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> STILL Insane in here I see!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



Everything is GREAT here  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Nice DB inclines. I should start doing those again. I hate hoisting the DB's into position once I get over about 85 lbs.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss YM  . Didn't know you were on a cut, or was it all that walking you've been doing in Switzerland .



I changed my lunches from eating out 4-5 times a week to "soup and salads" in the company café.   I also started to throw in a cardio session here and there.   However I don't want to get below 180.   I may start taking some creatine once I get some new goals mapped out.  I'm kinda on a maintenance program right now.   Between my new position and home remodel I'm not too focused on my workout program.   As long as I keep going three times a week and hitting it hard every time - I'm happy with that.  I'll probably stick with a FB program for the summer.   I should figure out a new program by August.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2007)

5/26/07

Couldn't sleep today so I was at the gym early today (7AM).   There were only about 10 people there.

*Fullbody*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 8 
* (I tweaked my shoulder a bit on Wednesday so I laid off my shoulder today)

*Weighed Pullups*
BW +55 x 7

*Weighted Dips*
BW +55 x 10

*DB Row*
130 x 16 R | 14 L

*Squat *
225 x 10
225 x 10

*SLDL*
295 x 1
225 x 5

*Machine Chest Press*
205 x 6


30 minutes and done  

I weighed in at 182.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 26, 2007)

i was up early too today with the baby, so I started working out at like 8:30, definitely DO NOT like working out this early, but I knew I had stuff to do later today, so I figured I would just get it over with so I didn't have to rush later, but it did suck for me, don't like it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/26/07
> 
> Couldn't sleep today so I was at the gym early today (7AM). There were only about 10 people there.
> 
> ...


 
Solid 30 minute workout buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Solid 30 minute workout buddy!



Thanks....I got another quick wo in today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2007)

5/30/07

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +65 x 8 | dropset | BW x 6

*Push Press*
145 x 8

*Weighted Chins* (second set)
BW +65 x 6 | dropset | BW x 6

*Push Press* (second set)
145 x 7

*Squat*
275 x 5
300 x 3
225 x 15

*Incline DB Press*
90 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 17R | 12L

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15

*Weighted Dips* (second set)
BW +45 x 7

*Shrugs* (second set)
225 x 12


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2007)

You make it look so easy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You make it look so easy.



It is easy.   You pick up the weight then put it down (and repeat).


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

225 x 15.... back on the 225 x 20 road I see  .  What was your best 225 x 23?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 225 x 15.... back on the 225 x 20 road I see  .  What was your best 225 x 23?



26


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

One day me and you will both post our photo on here.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> One day me and you will both post our photo on here.....



I have some old ones still up.   I haven't changed too much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2007)

6/1/07

*Fullbody*

Weight: 182

* 4 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 7 | dropset | BW x 8
BW +100 x 2 | dropset | BW x 13

*Clean and Press*
185 x 1
135 x 8

*Super Squat Machine*
10 plates x 3
14 plates x 5
18 plates x 5

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 4

*Incline Fly *
70 x 8

*Machine Row*
220 x 10


30 minute workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2007)

Incline DB's moving back up buddy! Nice.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 3, 2007)

nice chins!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey YM is that a circuit or are you using rest intervals? I would say with 100lbs chins its definitly not a circuit? So nevermind dumb question. Nice workout!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Workouts are looking great YM, nice to see you're still progressing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Incline DB's moving back up buddy! Nice.



Thanks.  I don't do them enough.




			
				DD said:
			
		

> Hey YM is that a circuit or are you using rest intervals? I would say with 100lbs chins its definitly not a circuit? So nevermind dumb question. Nice workout!



My RI is normally b/w 60 and 90 seconds.



			
				Bakerboy said:
			
		

> nice chins!!



Thanks.  I think today numbers are better  



> Workouts are looking great YM, nice to see you're still progressing!



I'm not progressing too much but staying consistant.  For now that's good enough for me.

Welcome back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2007)

6/6/07

Monday I put in a 16 hour day
Tuesday was a 14 hour day.
Today was only 10

*Fullbody*

*3 minutes on tread to warmup

*Weighted Chins*
BW +100 x 3 | dropset | BW x 15 
BW +70 x 5 | dropset | BW x 5 (dead)

*TrapBar Deads*
315 x 16
365 x 8

*Incline Fly*
75 x 7

*DB Row*
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*Standing 1 armed DB Press*
70 x 7
70 x 6

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*Trunk Pulldown*
97.5 x 20

*1 Medicine ball crossover pushup*
20

*Upright Row*
115 x 12


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Your pull-up strength is really coming along, dude. I'm impressed keep up the hard work. Your DB row strength is also ridiculously strong, really impressive.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/6/07
> 
> Monday I put in a 16 hour day
> Tuesday was a 14 hour day.
> ...


Working those hours, and putting in a hard core workout like that? Damn, that's sick  .  Nice trapbar deads!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Your pull-up strength is really coming along, dude. I'm impressed keep up the hard work. Your DB row strength is also ridiculously strong, really impressive.



 Thanks MJH.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Working those hours, and putting in a hard core workout like that? Damn, that's sick  . Nice trapbar deads!



 I appreciate it Jersey.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

6/8/07

*Upper* (and one set of legs)

* 5 minutes of shooting to warmup.  It's been a while since I touched a basketball.    I added an extra set to some of my exercises.   I normally only to 1 or 2 sets but today I tried to vary the weights and reps a bit more.   RIs were kept between 60 - 75 seconds.   I was sweating like a pig!


*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 4
BW x 17
BW +45 x 7 

*Push Press*
135 x 10
175 x 2
135 x 8

*Leg Press*
220 x 20
(felt a knot in my quad so I stopped)

*Machine Row*
245 x 13
255 x 8
260 x 6

*Xplode Chest Press*
270 x 10
270 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 12
315 x 6

*Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

That's some heavy ass shrugs! And your chins are ungodly!!  Nice job.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's some heavy ass shrugs! And your chins are ungodly!!  Nice job.



The shrugs were a little heavy.....As far as the chins go...I saw your 20 pullups and tried for 20 chins but came up 3 short.   Next time I won't do a heavy set before I go for 20 again


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

^ Yeah, I switch every other wo from BW chins/ pullups high reps to low rep weighted chins/ pullups to give my joints a break.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ahhh, all you 170-180 pounders talking about lots of pullups....must be nice to be lighter (well, in terms of pullups anyway!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Yeah, I switch every other wo from BW chins/ pullups high reps to low rep weighted chins/ pullups to give my joints a break.



Good plan BB.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Ahhh, all you 170-180 pounders talking about lots of pullups....must be nice to be lighter (well, in terms of pullups anyway!)



It's good for beach -  The six pack is gone but I'm still keeping 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's good for beach - The six pack is gone but I'm still keeping 4


 
I hear ya....I've got the 2 you're missing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I hear ya....I've got the 2 you're missing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

Did I mention I'm heading to Vegas next week for a Bachelor Party??  We are leaving Thursday morning and getting back late Sunday night


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did I mention I'm heading to Vegas next week for a Bachelor Party?? We are leaving Thursday morning and getting back late Sunday night


 
Nice!!!!  I am going to a bachelor party next weekend too, only it ain't in Vegas I can tell you that much, you bastard!

And the wife was ok with this??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Nice!!!!  I am going to a bachelor party next weekend too, only it ain't in Vegas I can tell you that much, you bastard!
> 
> And the wife was ok with this??



I'm the bestman so I'm throwing the bachelor party.   I also have a very cool wife.

We can trade stories (off line of course)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 10, 2007)

You dawg


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You dawg


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

6/11/07

*Fullbody*

Weight: 181

* 5 minutes on the tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +65 x 9
BW +110 x 2 | dropset | BW x 13

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 4

*Squat*
275 x 6
225 x 15

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 5
95 x 4

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 14 L

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Shrugs*
275 x 12
275 x 10


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice job. YM when was the last time you took a week off?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job. YM when was the last time you took a week off?



 Not sure but I have taken 4 and 5 days off a couple times over the last few months.   I don't feel burnt from the gym.  However, I'm heading to Vegas on Thursday morning.   I may workout there on Friday but I may take all 4 days off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2007)

6/13/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

I mixed it up today with some exercises I haven't done in about 6 months.

*Side to Side Pullups*
10 plus 2 normal
8 plus 2 normal

*Deadlift*
225 x 5
315 x 4
375 x 1
315 x 5 

*Cybex Incline Press*
230 x 5
230 x 4

*Seated Row Machine*
255 x 12
255 x 9

*Standing one arm DB press*
70 x 7 R | 5 L

*Side Raise*
25 x 15

*Front Raise *
25 x 12

*Tricep Overhead Rope*
77.5 x 14
77.5 x 11

*EZ bar curl*
115 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 12


All done.  VEGAS here I come    Flight leaves tomorrow at 9AM.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Look at those numbers. 

A wedding in Vegas, huh?  You're gonna have a shitload of fun (I lived there for a year and a half).


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

still looking very inspirational in here, moomba!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Look at those numbers.
> 
> A wedding in Vegas, huh?  You're gonna have a shitload of fun (I lived there for a year and a half).



Better yet...a bachelor party


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> still looking very inspirational in here, moomba!



I haven't seen you around much.  I popped into your journal to see what's new with you.....So....What's new?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

let's see: physically: I have 1/2 the muscle..and twice the fat...slowly getting that changed back around.

My realty business has been kicking up...hence my not getting to the gym very often..(Go to work at 0730 and get home around 10pm)
Doing well overall...just need to get back into the game and then haul brass.
Looks like things are going pretty well for you!


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Hope your Vegas trip goes real well!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2007)

Have fun in Vegas YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2007)

CU on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2007)

6/18/07

I'm back from Vegas...........We had a good time.  I actually got two full body workouts in on Friday and Saturday.  The Palms has a nice setup.

I plan hitting the gym tonight for another FB workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2007)

So what happened in Vegas, stayed in Vegas?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

hopefully not...we want full pictorial disclosure of the debacle!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2007)

6/20/07

*Full Body*

* 5 minutes on treadmill (up to 11.0)
*
Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 4 | dropset | BW x 11 
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 9

*Squats*
275 x 11
325 x 1
275 x 8

*Push Press*
175 x 3
135 x 10

*DB Row*
130 x 17 R | 13 L

*DB Press*
95 x 3 * tweaked left shoulder so I stopped

*SLDL*
245 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> So what happened in Vegas, stayed in Vegas?







			
				Burner said:
			
		

> hopefully not...we want full pictorial disclosure of the debacle!



Cameras are not allowed on a bachelor party


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Cameras are not allowed on a bachelor party


 
Seriously I would have thought you would be up on that one Burner....that's like suicide to take pictures!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2007)

6/23/07

4 games of full court ball (about 50 minutes).   This was my first time playing sports in a few months.   Actually that was the longest time period away from competitive sports since 3rd grade.   Almost 30 years of continuous league sports.   I needed a little break.   Surprising my shot was OK.   I hit a couple threes, a few layups, played good D and got a great workout in  

I may start playing every Saturday morning along with three days of lifting during the week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/23/07
> 
> 4 games of full court ball (about 50 minutes). This was my first time playing sports in a few months. Actually that was the longest time period away from competitive sports since 3rd grade. Almost 30 years of continuous league sports. I needed a little break. Surprising my shot was OK. I hit a couple threes, a few layups, played good D and got a great workout in
> 
> I may start playing every Saturday morning along with three days of lifting during the week.


 
See?  The corporate world is starting to overtake your priorities  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> See?  The corporate world is starting to overtake your priorities  .



   You're right.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2007)

6/25/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

I tried something a bit different to day.  Supersets with no rest in between sets - so it's basically one big superset.

*One GIANT set
*no rest between all three supersets
Weighted Chins | superset | Push Press*
BW +45 x 5 | superset | 135 x 5 (RI 0)
BW +45 x 5 | superset | 135 x 5 (RI 0)
BW +45 x 5 | superset | 135 x 5 (RI 0)

*One GIANT set
*no rest between two supersets
Weighted Pullups | superset | Hang / Press*
BW +45 x 3 | superset | 135 x 3 (RI 0)
BW +45 x 3 | superset | 135 x 3 (RI 0)

*Sumo Style Dead*
315 x 10 (RI 90)
315 x 6

*One GIANT set
*no rest between three supersets
Xpload Incline Press | superset | T-bar Row*
270 x 5 superset | 3 plates x 5 (RI 0)
270 x 5 superset | 3 plates x 5 (RI 0)
270 x 5 superset | 3 plates x 5 (RI 0)

*Side Raise*
25 x 12 (RI 90)
25 x 10

*Reverse Fly | superset | Bosu Ball Pushups*
35 x 5 | superset | 15 (RI 90)
35 x 5 | superset | 15 

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (RI 60)
97.5 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/25/07
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


   I think I would shriek, fart, then die after that one.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! That was an insane workout!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think I would shriek, fart, then die after that one.



   Funny !!!   I'm a little sore already.




			
				DD said:
			
		

> Wow! That was an insane workout!!!!!



Thanks......I'm still trying to figure out a new program.  Mixing it up everytime is fun but I need to start setting some new goals.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Well....hum. There are endless possibilities. Could just be like Stewart and start a new one each week. Seems to work well for him.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well....hum. There are endless possibilities. Could just be like Stewart and start a new one each week. Seems to work well for him.


 
dude.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well....hum. There are endless possibilities. Could just be like Stewart and start a new one each week. Seems to work well for him.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2007)

6/27/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins | dropset*
BW +70 x 7 | dropset | BW x 7
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 11
*
Incline DB Fly*
30' incline - 65 x 12
45' incline - 65 x 10

*Squat*
275 x 3
285 x 3
225 x 10
225 x 10

*DB Row*
130 x 15 R | 11 L

*Standing one armed DB Press*
60 x 11
60 x 10

*SLDL*
295 x 3
315 x 2
225 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/27/07
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


 
so I thought you were looking for something new?? hmm, just can't beat the warmth and comfort of old reliable eh??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/27/07
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


Solid workout YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Solid workout YM!



Thanks Jersey.  We are moving back into our house (after the remodel) this weekend.  It's been a long and expensive 90 days.

My workout this weekend will include loading the rental house up, picking up boxes and unpacking.   The movers are coming on Sunday to move the beds, dressers, TV and couches along with about 40 other boxes.   Today we are moving our office things,  kitchen stuff and clothes as well as cleaning the place.   I'll try to post some pics of the remodel next week since I have the whole week off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of work!  Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

bump

How did the move go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> bump
> 
> How did the move go?



It went smooth.   We have a LOT of stuff.   I spent the last week "organizing".   I basically worked from 7 am - 8 pm everyday.   I'm whipped.   We only went on the lake once     I had a huge bonfire on July 4th to burn my old cabinets, boxes and doors.   All that being said - I'm glad to be home.



Back to the gym tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like you need to get the gym to rest up  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounds like you need to get the gym to rest up  .



I went today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2007)

7/9/07

*Fullbody*

* 4 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 5
BW +90 x 4 | dropset | BW x 11

*Weighted Dips*
BW +90 x 5
BW +90 x 4 | dropset | BW x 11

*Squats*
225 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 5

*Machine Row*
255 x 11
255 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 7
135 x 6

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 6
25 x 10

*Hammer Incline Press*
200 x 6

*Lying BW Tricep french press*
11

*Upright Row*
105 x 15

It felt good to get back into the gym.   I'm still trying to recover from all the moving.   I got the hot tub cleaned and working again Tomorrow will be a rest day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Look at you. Banging out squats like nothing.

Nice to see you back  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look at you. Banging out squats like nothing.
> 
> Nice to see you back  .



Thanks    I'm still looking for a new program and/or goals.  I think I'm going to switch back to an upper/lower split.  That allows me to lift on consecutive days (if I want to).   I also have more energy when I'm done so I can hit the heavy bag or play ball.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing your new program as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's my tentitive plan.

Upper twice a week 
Lower once or twice a week depending on schedule - if I don't get to the second lower day I'll do it FIRST the next week.
plus some heavy bag work and bball

I have two heavy days and two medium/light days.


*Upper 1 (5-8 reps)*
Weighted Chins
Weighted Dips
Machine Row
Incline Press
Shrugs
Push Press
Ab work - Trunk Pulldowns

*Lower 1* (5-8 reps)
30 minutes of Ball or plyo work
Deads (Sumo/Reg alternate)
Leg Press
Calve Raise
Jump Squat

*Day Off*

*Upper 2 (10-15 reps)*
Clean/Press
DB Row
Fly/Pushups
Ab work - Rollouts/Crunches
Pullups
Tricep Overhead movement
Heavy Bag (20 minutes)

*Day Off*

*Lower 2 (10 - 20 reps)*
Squat
SLDL
BSS
Jump Rope
Ab work - Flags

*Day Off*


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

10-20 reps sounds aweful!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> 10-20 reps sounds aweful!



They are..........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2007)

*Upper (high rep) *

Garage workout due to schedule....RI's were kept to 30-45 seconds (sweating like crazy!!)

*Pullups* 
18

*Press | superset | Fly*
50 x 10 | super 50 x 10

*Pullups*
16

*Incline Fly*
50 x 15

*DB Row*
75 x 20 each arm

*Dips*
18

*DB Curl*
50 x 8


*HEAVY BAG WORK*
10 Minutes

*Dips*
16

*DB Curl*
50 x 10

*DB Overhead triceps press*
50 x 20

*Side Raise*
20 x 15

*Side Raise*
20 x 12

*Dips*
15

*Pullups*
15

*Standing DB shoulder press*
50 x 10
50 x 8

Weights were low today but the intensity was high.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

You have to be one in shape fella. With a workout like that I would die!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> You have to be one in shape fella. With a workout like that I would die!



I'm not as "in shape" as I'd like but who is ............??????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2007)

7/12/07

*Lower (low reps)*

10 minutes shooting to warmup

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 4

*Super Squat*
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 3
( 5 minutes in between these this set)
16 plates x 5

*SLDL*
135 x 15
135 x 15
*low weight cuz my low back was fried but I still wanted to do a hamstring exercise.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

Great workouts YM!! What's a Super Squat- is that a universal machine?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great workouts YM!! What's a Super Squat- is that a universal machine?



View attachment 24104


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome "lower" workout.  That would kill me!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome "lower" workout.  That would kill me!



  I'm glad my hot tub is working!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2007)

7/14/07

*Upper (low reps)*

* shot for about 10 minutes

*Weighted Chins*
bw +70 x 7
bw +70 x 6

*Weighted Dips*
bw +70 x 7
bw +70 x 6

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5

*DB Incline Press*
100 x 4
100 x 3

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 17
315 x 5
315 x 5

*Hang Clean*
135 x 5

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Looking pretty strong!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Looking pretty strong!



Thanks.  Welcome to my journal Katt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

You guys and your weighted chins and dips. I do a simple set of bw only, and my elbows kill me for days. 

If I ever grow up, I want to be like you C. Hahahahahaha!

So you back in the house ok?

btw, love the new avi.  She is adorable.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys and your weighted chins and dips. I do a simple set of bw only, and my elbows kill me for days.
> 
> If I ever grow up, I want to be like you C. Hahahahahaha!
> 
> ...



Thanks.  

We are back in.   

Brooke gets cuter every day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2007)

7/16/07

I had to go the Dr this morning.  My left foot is all swollen.   It must be from a spider bite (it itches like 'mother').    I got an antibiotic and antihistamine.


*Lower (high reps)*

* 5 minutes on tread up to 12.0 speed

*Squat (60 sec RI)*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 10

*DB Snatch*
75 x 5 each arm
75 x 5 each arm

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 6

*Bench step-overs*
40
40


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2007)

7/17/07

*Upper High Reps*
(90 sec RIs)

* 5 minutes on tread

*Clap Pullups*
10
10

*Clean and Press*
135 x 10
135 x 8

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 13

*Xplode Incline Chest Press*
270 x 11

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 11

*Xplode Incline Chest Press*
270 x 9

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 9

*Plyo-crossover Pushups *(on 6" box)
25
20

*Square Beam Pullups | superset | inverted Row*
10 | 20

*1 Armed DB shoulder press*
50 x 17
50 x 15

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15

*Lying Tricep BW Press*
20
18

*Good session today.    It was a nice mix of exercises.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

^ Sweet!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Great mix as always!

I'm curious.  What is a lying tricep BW press?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Sweet!



  Thanks.




			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Great mix as always!
> 
> I'm curious. What is a lying tricep BW press?



I wanted to do an "over the head" triceps movement.  I can tell a big difference when I do this exercise compared to a french press or dip.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Yellow - I just had to stop by and say that is the cutest avatar I've ever seen!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Yellow - I just had to stop by and say that is the cutest avatar I've ever seen!!!



Thanks.   I think so too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2007)

7/19/07

* 5 minutes on tread

*Lower Body*

I did a bunch of exercises that I haven't done in a while.

*SLDL*
225 x 5
275 x 4
305 x 2

*Leg Press *(new machine)
350 x 10
450 x 1
390 x 5

*DB Side Lunge*
55 x 10 each
55 x 10 each

*DB Swing*
45 x 10 each
45 x 10 each

*1 DB twisting Deadlift*
95 x 10 each
95 x 10 each

*Jump Squats holding 45lb*
20
17


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice SLDL's.   I need to rotate those back into my workout.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

I saw the jumping squats in the last Muscle & Fitness magazine - they look absolutely brutal!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Great job.  Just wondering why you did the jump squats at the end of your workout instead of at the beginning?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice SLDL's.   I need to rotate those back into my workout.



I tend to do these in the middle or last in my workout.  I wanted to try them first to see if it made much of a difference.   It really did not.    



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> I saw the jumping squats in the last Muscle & Fitness magazine - they look absolutely brutal!



How did they do them??   I hold a 45lb plate by grabbing onto the handles at chest height, lower my body as low as I can go them explode up into the air.   I only get about 6-10 inches off the ground but by the time I hit 20 reps....I'm spent.



			
				BakerBoy said:
			
		

> Great job.  Just wondering why you did the jump squats at the end of your workout instead of at the beginning?



I tend to do plyo-type exercises last.  I'd rather do strength movements first.  Just my preference, plus by the time I do the jump squats I am completely warmed up.  I tore both of my Achilles tendons (2001 and the other in 2005) playing football.   I don't EVER want to do that again so I make sure my legs are stretched and warm before I do any explosive movement.


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How did they do them??   I hold a 45lb plate by grabbing onto the handles at chest height, lower my body as low as I can go them explode up into the air.   I only get about 6-10 inches off the ground but by the time I hit 20 reps....I'm spent.



They held the bar across the back like in regular squats, went down to parallel then exploded up.  In the sample program, it was 3 sets of 3-5 reps with 3 min rest between..  they only had the intensity at 30-50% though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> They held the bar across the back like in regular squats, went down to parallel then exploded up.  In the sample program, it was 3 sets of 3-5 reps with 3 min rest between..  they only had the intensity at 30-50% though



Gotcha......have you tried them?   I started with a 10 lb plate shooting for 20 reps and worked my way up to a 45 lb plate.  It feels safer to me to hold a weight in front of my body rather than on my back.  I shoot for a 60 second RI.    It'll get your heart rate soaring.


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Haven't tried them....haven't gotten past looking at the photo and thinking "ouch"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2007)

7/21/07

*Upper (high reps)*
* All RIs at 90 seconds

** Warmed up shooting for 10 minutes

*Wide Grip Pullups (superset) Pushups*
16 (superset) 40

*Supinated Grip Pullups (superset) Pushups*
12 (superset) 27

*Chins (superset) Pushups*
10 (superset) 16

*1 armed Low Row (superset) Dips*
6 plates x 10 (superset) 12
6 plates x 10 (superset) 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 16
225 x 15

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 6

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15

*Overhead Rope Tricep Press*
72.5 x 11
72.5 x 10

*Preacher DB Seated Curls*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20 lbs*
25

*STRETCH!!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice intensity!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice intensity!



  I like switching it up from heavy and low reps to medium and high reps.




			
				Katt said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed!



Thanks Katt


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2007)

We had Brooke's 1st Bday party last night.   About 60 adults and 20 kids can over.   We stayed up until about 1AM by the campfire.     Clean up today wasn't too bad.   We spent the afternoon on the boat today.  It was a great day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brooke!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> We had Brooke's 1st Bday party last night.   About 60 adults and 20 kids can over.   We stayed up until about 1AM by the campfire.     Clean up today wasn't too bad.   We spent the afternoon on the boat today.  It was a great day.



Wow! 1 years old already, holy crap that went fast!!  I hope you all had a blast!!  Ryan is gonna be 9 months old this saturday coming up, I can't believe he is getting so big, the time just flies with these kids I swear, next thing I know he is gonna be in college


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are the before and after pics of the house.   It went from 1450 sq. 3 bedroom/2 full bath to 1900 sq 4 bedroom/3 full baths with everything new (plumbing, heating/cooling, electrical, kitchen, floors).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's the view from the upstairs porch off the master bedroom.  We live on 265 acre private lake


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

Boy those before & after pic's are like night & day!

What an improvement!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Party at YM's house!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow, that is just amazing what you can have if you don't live on fricken Long Island NY and aren't millionaire.  My piece of shit house sits on a 45x120 property and you have a private lake over there, my God....

Damn family and friends here, it's too hard to leave, especially now with Ryan around, my family would hunt me down and kill me if I moved him away from them!


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Party at YM's house!!!!!!!!!!



PARTAY!!!!

oh yeah,,,, I don't live in that section of the US  - bummer


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Neither do I.

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Boy those before & after pic's are like night & day!
> 
> What an improvement!!



Thanks.  I'm really happy with it.



			
				S20 said:
			
		

> wow, that is just amazing what you can have if you don't live on fricken Long Island NY and aren't millionaire. My piece of shit house sits on a 45x120 property and you have a private lake over there, my God....
> 
> Damn family and friends here, it's too hard to leave, especially now with Ryan around, my family would hunt me down and kill me if I moved him away from them!



That's why I'm still here too.  Friends and family  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Neither do I.
> 
> ROAD TRIP!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

7/23/07

*Lower (high reps)*

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Squat*
225 x 25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20 

*1 leg super squat*
4 plates x 10 each
6 plates x 10 each

*Side to Side jumps*
40
40

*Flags*
5

*Wheel Rollouts* (on knees)
10

*Calf Raises*
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Smith Machine Toe Squats*
2 plates x 20

*Smith Split Squat*
2 plates x 10 each

*STRETCH!*

I took 1 scoop of creatine today.   I weighed in at 181.  I'd like to get back up to 185-190.   I dropped about 10 lbs over the last 4 months.

Also - I may be coming out of football retirement.  I'm going up to check out the competition at the arena tonight.   We'll see.................


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/23/07
> 
> *Lower (high reps)*
> 
> ...


 
Nice squats you sick bastard!!  Awesome conditioning for that, I need to get my ass back in shape, although, doing a max strength program really makes it tough to get conditioned, I can't use my weight training sessions as conditioning, I would have to do it all on off days, and with the baby, on off days, I just wanna be OFF....you know how it is...

I weighed in at 214.5 this morning, that's roughly 10 pounds down in about a month!!    I have no idea what the hell I am doing differently either, it's definitely diet related cause I have not been doing any cardio at all.  Although, some of it is probably water weight cause I sweat like a pig in the summer heat.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the cutie's birthday!

They do grow up fast...  Here, you're going to need this:


*10 Simple Rules For Dating My Daughter*

        Rule One:
If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.

Rule Two:
You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them.

Rule Three:
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.

Rule Four:
I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate, when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.

Rule Five:
It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."

Rule Six:
I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry.

Rule Seven:
As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?

Rule Eight:
The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka - zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which features chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better.

Rule Nine:
Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me.

Rule Ten:
Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a chopper coming in over a rice paddy near Hanoi. When my Agent Orange starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car - there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

Funny!!  Good one DOMS!  Thanks.  I'm going to print that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

225 x 25!  Damn.  Bet you were seeing those squiggly, circular things huh?  

I would bet the farm on you coming out of retirement.  You know you can't just watch!

Hey, it'll be CF time soon  .


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Funny!!  Good one DOMS!  Thanks.  I'm going to print that.



You're welcome!

Rule number 6 is my favorite.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 225 x 25!  Damn.  Bet you were seeing those squiggly, circular things huh?
> 
> I would bet the farm on you coming out of retirement.  You know you can't just watch!
> 
> Hey, it'll be CF time soon  .



I was spent after 25.   That's why I only did one set  

We'll see about what kind of team we can put together as far as coming out of retirement.  

CF..I can't wait!!!  Go Blue.   How do your boyz look this year??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Go Blue. How do your boyz look this year??


I honestly don't know, haven't heard much.  Suspect this will be a major rebuilding year.  Blue is going to be real tough this season.....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 23, 2007)

Wowzers! Awesome workout! Did you have 25 reps in mind before you started to squat or were you just trying to pump out as many as possible?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I honestly don't know, haven't heard much.  Suspect this will be a major rebuilding year.  Blue is going to be real tough this season.....



Don't sandbag me Jersey!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wowzers! Awesome workout! Did you have 25 reps in mind before you started to squat or were you just trying to pump out as many as possible?



I was shooting for 25.    I do it once in a while just to see if I still can


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

225x25!!!! WOWSER!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, and I found a service that you might need.


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Congratulations on the cutie's birthday!
> 
> They do grow up fast...  Here, you're going to need this:
> 
> ...



I like number 9


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Rule Nine:
> Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a potbellied, balding, middle-aged, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. *No one will ever know*.


I fixed that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't sandbag me Jersey!!


*GO BUCKEYES!*


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I fixed that.




oooooo I like that better


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> 225x25!!!! WOWSER!



  For me it's more "mental" than anything else to get to 25.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *GO BUCKEYES!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I fixed that.



That's better.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2007)

7/25/07

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread (up to 12.0)

*Smith CG Bench press *
4 plates x 11 RP 
4 plates x 9 RP

*Wide Grip Weighted Pullups *
bw +45 x 10 
bw +45 x 7

*1 Armed Standing DB Press*
65 x 8
65 x 8

*DB Row *
130 x 18 R | 13 L

*Incline Fly*
65 x 10
*
Upright Row*
115 x 10

*Flat Fly*
65 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*Lying BW Tricep Press*
14


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Nice squats you sick bastard!!  Awesome conditioning for that, I need to get my ass back in shape, although, doing a max strength program really makes it tough to get conditioned, I can't use my weight training sessions as conditioning, I would have to do it all on off days, and with the baby, on off days, I just wanna be OFF....you know how it is...
> 
> I weighed in at 214.5 this morning, that's roughly 10 pounds down in about a month!!    I have no idea what the hell I am doing differently either, it's definitely diet related cause I have not been doing any cardio at all.  Although, some of it is probably water weight cause I sweat like a pig in the summer heat.



Thanks.  I think it's more of a mental thing than physical..........It's tough to get really strong and conditioned at the same time.   214??  That's REALLY light for you.   I'm down to 181.  I'd prefer to be a little heavier but I can't complain - I'm back into a size 32 compared to a 34  

I tried Creatine for the first time in a long time (on Monday).   Man - that stuff gives me NASTY gas........    I couldn't stand to be around myself  

I see you are changing of your program again.  You have some big goals ...Good luck with them


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.  I think it's more of a mental thing than physical..........It's tough to get really strong and conditioned at the same time.   214??  That's REALLY light for you.   I'm down to 181.  I'd prefer to be a little heavier but I can't complain - I'm back into a size 32 compared to a 34
> 
> I tried Creatine for the first time in a long time (on Monday).   Man - that stuff gives me NASTY gas........    I couldn't stand to be around myself
> 
> I see you are changing of your program again.  You have some big goals ...Good luck with them



I think that's funny to hear you say that 214 is "really light" for me.  I don't know, just a psychological thing I guess of being so small for so long and now to hear 214 being light makes me laugh a bit.  I told you I weighed like 145 pounds when I was 22 right?  I actually didn't hit 200 until pretty much 2005.  I was hovering in the 190s for a long time, and then I finally broke 200.  Im not really doing anything different as far as eating goes, and I am certainly not doing more cardio .  Eh, who knows, but it will make it that much more impressive when I hit my 405 bench at a BW of 210 

And gas with the creatine eh?  Hmmm....I have those cant stand to be around myself episodes every night, I always thought it was from the protein powder, maybe you are on to something???  We will see when I run out of my current bottle, and I plan to stop using it for a while.....but yeah, those farts are nasty!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/25/07
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...




solid as always YM, but don't you get bored doing basically the same type of workout each time?? You should be more like me and switch things up daily!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I think that's funny to hear you say that 214 is "really light" for me.  I don't know, just a psychological thing I guess of being so small for so long and now to hear 214 being light makes me laugh a bit.  I told you I weighed like 145 pounds when I was 22 right?  I actually didn't hit 200 until pretty much 2005.  I was hovering in the 190s for a long time, and then I finally broke 200.  Im not really doing anything different as far as eating goes, and I am certainly not doing more cardio .  Eh, who knows, but it will make it that much more impressive when I hit my 405 bench at a BW of 210
> 
> And gas with the creatine eh?  Hmmm....I have those cant stand to be around myself episodes every night, I always thought it was from the protein powder, maybe you are on to something???  We will see when I run out of my current bottle, and I plan to stop using it for a while.....but yeah, those farts are nasty!!




Creatine normally gives me gas for the first few days.   I take Creatine Titrate (which supposedly dissolves better and it easier to digest) to minimize the "creatine gas" but man the first couple days are bad........... 

210 is alot different than 225 as far as apearances go but at 5'10 you'll still be bigger than most.  I know the feeling.... I was 30 lbs lighter back in my early 20's too.

As far a switching things up .... I think I switch my exercises and reps around more than 95% of the people.  You are just the 5% that constantly switch programs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2007)

My weight has been all over the place. But in my 20's I was around 175.  Good looking CG Smith presses!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My weight has been all over the place. But in my 20's I was around 175.  Good looking CG Smith presses!



  What are you at now ??   210 ??


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

We take creatine monohydrate in the powder form.... it seems to work for us with no sides'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> We take creatine monohydrate in the powder form.... it seems to work for us with no sides'



You are lucky


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> 225x25!!!! WOWSER!


what he said!!!
I did that one set of 20 once..and thuoght it was dam near gonna kill me!
Still see you are setting the bar plenty high for the rest of us mere mortals!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you at now ?? 210 ??


220   My weight loss has evened out at 220.  Going on vacation in two weeks, and more then likely gaining a few lbs back.  In September, I'll be back on a mission to get to 210 or so.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

how tall?
I'm 220....but 5'9"...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what he said!!!
> I did that one set of 20 once..and thuoght it was dam near gonna kill me!
> Still see you are setting the bar plenty high for the rest of us mere mortals!



 You can do it!  Just stay committed.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> 220  My weight loss has evened out at 220. Going on vacation in two weeks, and more then likely gaining a few lbs back. In September, I'll be back on a mission to get to 210 or so.



Where are you heading for vacation ??    We are going up North for a couple days (without the baby).   My sis is going to watch Brooke for three days


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where are you heading for vacation ?? We are going up North for a couple days (without the baby). My sis is going to watch Brooke for three days


I started to type this and remembered..... You know, Bradenton, Anna Marie Island, Sarasota, St Armands Circle, Siesta Key, Crescent Beach.   Will spend a lot of time at Siesta Key  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I started to type this and remembered..... You know, Bradenton, Anna Marie Island, Sarasota, St Armands Circle, Siesta Key, Crescent Beach.   Will spend a lot of time at Siesta Key  .



Nice.............have fun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2007)

7/27/07

*Lower body (heavy)*

*TrapBar Deads*
425 x 3
425 x 3
425 x 3

*Leg Press Machine*
440 x 6
440 x 6
440 x 5

*Leg Raises*
20
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/27/07
> 
> *Lower body (heavy)*
> 
> ...


 
That's what I'm talking about!  Nice trapbar deads YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's what I'm talking about!  Nice trapbar deads YM.



Thanks.....   I'm feeling it today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2007)

*Upper (heavy)*

*Weighted Chins*
bw +80 x 6
bw +90 x 5
bw +115 x 2 | dropset | bw x 15

*Weighted Dips*
bw +90 x 6
bw +90 x 6
bw +100 x 5

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5

*Push Press*
175 x 3
175 x 1
135 x 7

*Shrugs*
275 x 10
275 x 10

*Machine Chest Press*
205 x 6
205 x 6

*Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
45 x 2


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Your wo's consistently amaze me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how tall?
> I'm 220....but 5'9"...


I missed this Burner.   I am 6'0", but still a lard ass.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2007)

*Lower Body* (high reps)

* 5 minutes on tread

My legs didn't feel to fresh today.  

*Squat*
225 x 8
275 x 8
315 x 2
225 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 15

*Nautilus Leg Press*
300 x 15
300 x 12

*Hamstring Curl*
95 x 15
95 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*DB Side Lunge*
55 x 10
55 x 10

*STRETCH* lower back using Swiss Ball.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> My legs didn't feel to fresh today.


Funny how 225 x 15 squats, and 225 x 15 SLDL's do that  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Funny how 225 x 15 squats, and 225 x 15 SLDL's do that  .



 My legs didn't feel fresh BEFORE I started.    I'm sore as hell today


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2007)

you know, when my legs have that not so fresh feeling, I.....

whoops, never mind


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice workout YM! Piss on that going over 10 reps on squats it makes my gut hurt looking at it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

High reps squats rule!  (just wish I did them more often)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you know, when my legs have that not so fresh feeling, I.....
> 
> whoops, never mind



  Funny



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Nice workout YM! Piss on that going over 10 reps on squats it makes my gut hurt looking at it.



It made my back hurt this time.   Maybe I was leaning forward a bit.




			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> High reps squats rule! (just wish I did them more often)



I prefer one set of high reps  

I may be starting a new flag football team.   We got a local bar to throw in $400 to cover half of the registration.   We are having our first practice on Sunday morning.   Fortunately I am not running the team - just the offense.   I only know 4 of the 12 guys so I'll see what kind of talent we have.   Stay tuned.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

8/3/07

*Upper* -High reps

* 5 minutes on tread

*Wide Grip Weighted Pullups *
bw +45 x 11 
bw +70 x 5 | dropset | bw x 9

*Push press *
155 x 6
155 x 5

*T-Bar Row *
3 plates x 14
3 plates x 12

*Smith CG Bench press *
4 plates x 10 RP 
4 plates x 8 RP

*Shrug*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Fly*
65 x 12
65 x 9

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 6

*Dips*
20

*Chins*
15


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice workout for a "high rep" day


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2007)

Of course we know your team has a talented QB .


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 3, 2007)

jesus man those are some sick weights for high reps!!! way to go!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout for a "high rep" day



Thanks Katt.   High reps seem like an easier day then the low reps   



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Of course we know your team has a talented QB .



  I need to start throwing on a consistent basis so I don't get "rag arm" on the first day.



			
				bigsahm21 said:
			
		

> jesus man those are some sick weights for high reps!!! way to go!!!



Thanks.   Welcome to my journal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2007)

8/4/07

*Lower* (low and high reps)

* 6 minutes on tread (up to 10.0)

*Super Squat Machine*
*all reps ATG
 8 plates x 3
10 plates x 3
12 plates x 3
14 plates x 3
16 plates x 3
 8 plates x 20

*SLDL*
135 x 20
225 x 8
*low back still a little sore from Monday's leg workout

*DB Side Lunge*
65 x 10 each leg

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 20

*DB Snatch*
80 x 3 each arm
90 x 3 each arm

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*STRETCH!!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2007)

8/5/07

*Football practice.*

Threw the ball around for about an hour.   One guy looked good.   The others will need some work.  Next practice - one week from today.   We need another 6-7 athletes on the team for me to commit to play.   The coach says he'll have 12 guys there next week.   Stay tuned....

=================

8/6/07

*Upper *

* Threw in a few new combos and exercises.   I wanted to get BW +110 x 3 on Chins but didn't have it today.....

*Weighted Chins*
BW +100 x 3
BW +110 x 2
BW +45 x 10

*Push Press*
135 x 10
175 x 3
175 x 3

*Straight Bar Curl*
100 x 10
100 x 9

*Rope overhead Triceps Press*
77.5 x 12
77.5 x 9

*Side Raise | superset | Upright Row*
20 x 10 | superset | 8
20 x 10 | superset | 8

*One medicine Ball pushup*
28
20

*Giant Straight Set*
Pullups | Dips | Pullups | Dips
5 | 5 | 5 | 5

*STRETCH..*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh I asked how the FF team was coming in my journal. Hmmm.... Maybe you need to talk to your agent .


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Chins at bw + 100?   Daaammnn !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh I asked how the FF team was coming in my journal. Hmmm.... Maybe you need to talk to your agent .



   Maybe I need a new agent.   Interested??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Chins at bw + 100?   Daaammnn !



 Thanks.   Weighted chins are one of my favorite exercises.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Maybe I need a new agent. Interested??


SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!  Oh yeah, that's your line.  hehehe


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2007)

8/8/07

*Full body*

* 6 minutes on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 10

*Xpload Chest Press*
270 x 12
320 x 6

*Sumo Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 5

*Deads*
225 x 17

*Sea Saw Standing Shoulder Press*
55 x 8
55 x 8

*Machine Row*
255 x 12
255 x 9

*Lying Triceps BW Press*
18

*Calve Raises*
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups*
23
16

I'm on vacation.  We are heading out of town for a few days (Northern Michigan) to a cottage on a beautiful lake without the baby.   My sis is watching her until Sunday night.   This is our first weekend without her.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Have a great time on your vaca!!!  Having quality time alone without the baby will be awesome for you guys!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> My sis is watching her until Sunday night. This is our first weekend without her.


Nice deads YM.

I understand all the smilies.  She will be fine buddy  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

when you and the wife are drunk and having wild and crazy sex  all alone for the first time since she was born, you won't be worrying about her


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2007)

YM ... hows you?? 

Things are good here for sure.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Steve


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't wait for the report on how the weekend went....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2007)

8/13/07

*Full body HIT*

*5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 12

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 13

*Squats*
225 x 10
225 x 10
* I wanted 20 but I felt a weird pain in left outer quad  So I settled for 2 sets of 10.

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 15

*Machine bench*
190 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 15

*BW lying triceps press*
20

Completed in 25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice deads YM.
> 
> I understand all the smilies.  She will be fine buddy  .



She did have a good time   



			
				NT said:
			
		

> YM ... hows you??
> 
> Things are good here for sure.



Life is Great !    U ??



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the report on how the weekend went....



I'll fill you in tomorrow.   I just got back from a 2 hour football practice..after my workout..ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> when you and the wife are drunk and having wild and crazy sex  all alone for the first time since she was born, you won't be worrying about her


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2007)

8/16/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +70 x 7
BW +70 x 6 | dropset | BW x 8

*Clean and Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Machine Row*
245 x 12
245 x 9

*Incline Press Machine*
180 x 14
180 x 10

*Leg Press Machine*
300 x 15
300 x 15

*Upright Row *
105 x 15
105 x 12

*BW Lying Triceps Press*
22

*Seated DB Preacher Curls*
45 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2007)

8/18/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread up to 12.5 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 12

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 10 RP
4 plates x 9 RP

*Deads*
315 x 7
225 x 20

*1 Armed DB Shoulder Press*
65 x 6
65 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 18 R | 12 L 

*Dips*
20

*Fly*
60 x 10
60 x 8
*
Reverse Fly*
45 x 6


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

How's things?  Those weighted chins are looking pretty awesome!  

I just struggle to do a bw one..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Smith CG Press*
> 4 plates x 10 RP
> 4 plates x 9 RP


Holy crap 

I never do high rep deads anymore, but I did try a 225 x 20 once, and man that HURT!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2007)

katt said:


> How's things?  Those weighted chins are looking pretty awesome!
> 
> I just struggle to do a bw one..



GREAT here   .. although it's supposed to rain for the next 4 days  

I love chins and rows.   I'm sure you can hold your own


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap
> 
> I never do high rep deads anymore, but I did try a 225 x 20 once, and man that HURT!



  In a good way.   I'm ready to hot tub this morning as soon as my wife gets back from the gym.   I am on baby duty this morning.   B finally went down for her morning nap.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

How's Samson doing?

Be sure to see the post in my journal about Lloyd.  Whaddup with that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> How's Samson doing?
> 
> Be sure to see the post in my journal about Lloyd.  Whaddup with that?



Samson is great.  There is no better dog than a Golden.  Smart, great with kids, protective of the house, etc.....the only downfall is the shedding but I can live with that


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> In a good way. I'm ready to hot tub this morning as soon as my wife gets back from the gym. I am on baby duty this morning. B finally went down for her morning nap.


 
yeah rack deads hurt "in a good way" too...yeah right, I feel it everywhere from my low back to my mid back to my traps, definitely a killer back exercise.

I will be on baby duty permanently in 2 weeks  , but man, when they go down for their morning nap, it's like a little piece of heaven


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah rack deads hurt "in a good way" too...yeah right, I feel it everywhere from my low back to my mid back to my traps, definitely a killer back exercise.
> 
> I will be on baby duty permanently in 2 weeks  , but man, when they go down for their morning nap, it's like a little piece of heaven



Good luck Mr. Mom


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

8/20/07

*Fullbody*
* 5 minutes on tread

Didn't really feel like working out today due to the lack of sleep last night.  Baby Girl is sick    She was up at 11, 12, 2, and 4...........

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x 10

*Squat *
225 x 10
* left quad still giving my a hard time............

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates plus 25lb x 3
4 plates x 6

*Xplode Chest Press*
270 x 10
270 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
95 x 13
95 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 9
135 x 8

*Leg Press Machine *(1 legged)
100 x 15
160 x 10

*Leg Press Machine*
400 x 15

*2 medicine ball pushups*
30 

*1 medicine ball pushups*
17


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2007)

are you stretching your quad?  Maybe get a massage


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> are you stretching your quad?  Maybe get a massage



Sometimes I stretch.......Good idea     I've been popping Ibu and hot tubbing a couple times a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2007)

8/22/07

*Fullbody*

I went to a different gym today because of a traffic jam...I got to use some machines that I haven't used in a long time.

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 6
BW +80 x 5  | dropset | BW x 9

*Hammer Strength Bench*
230 x 8
230 x 6
* I haven't done these in a while

*Hack Squat*
4 plates x 15
6 plates x 10

*HS Low Row*
6 plates x 10

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 8
60 x 7

*Single arm cable row*
70 x 15

*Side Raise*
25 x 15

*Dips *
19

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*Triceps Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12

*Side to side Pullups*
10

*Upright Row*
105 x 12

- 45 minute workout.   I kept RI's b/w 60 - 90 seconds.  I was sweating like a pig!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2007)

yea, I would stretch.. and also look into SMR(foam rolling).  I know most gyms have rollers, that could help healing as well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/22/07
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


That is one intense workout bro!


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

How long have you been doing the full body workout?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is one intense workout bro!



  The low RI's make it tough!!



			
				katt said:
			
		

> How long have you been doing the full body workout?



I've been lifting for 20 years but just started doing FB about 2 years ago.  I still switch it up between Upper/Lower splits and FB routines.   I started with HIT routines - 3 days a week; Only doing 4 sets for the entire body compared to 15 sets for chest on Monday, and 15 sets for back/bis on Tuesday ....etc.    FB routines are great because I can skip a day and not really worry about it.   The only downfall I've found with FB routines is you really can't/shouldn't workout two days in a row.    Lately - most people don't have the time to go to the gym 5 days a week anyway


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2007)

8/24/07

*UPPER*
* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 8
BW +70 x 7

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 5
100 x 4

*Precore Row Machine*
200 x 13

*Incline Fly *
60 x 13

*Shrugs*
225 x 20

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 7

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 6

*Pullups / Dips Giant Superset*
5 / 5
4 / 4
3 / 3
2 / 2 
1 / 1
(no rest between sets  )

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2007)

Look at those DB inclines!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I concur.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look at those DB inclines!





			
				DD said:
			
		

> I concur.....



Considering I only do them once in a while I'm not disappointed in them but I wouldn't say they are one of my "better exercises".

 

We had "date night" last night.   We went downtown to the Tigers game but there was a rain delay.....so we ended up having some dinner and drinks at a bar then came back to our side of town.   We went to the movies instead since we had a babysitter.   The Bourne Supremacy was pretty good (lots of action).   I'm glad we didn't wait the game out.   It didn't end until 3:30AM!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2007)

8/25/07

*Lower Body*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10
* Rather than going heavy (and killing my lower back) I decided to get a couple extra reps today

*DB Snatch*
90 x 3 (each arm)
90 x 3 (each arm)

*Jump Squats holding 45 lb plate*
20
15

*Dual DB Swing*
40's x 20

*Calve Raise*
45 x 20

*ABS*

*Wheel Rollout*
10
10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*STRETCH*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> The Bourne Supremacy was pretty good (lots of action).


I'm waiting for it to come out on hi def. I really enjoyed the The Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Trap Bar Deads*
> 315 x 10
> 315 x 10
> 315 x 10
> * Rather than going heavy (and killing my lower back) I decided to get a couple extra reps today


Killer trap bar deads.  I haven't used mine in awhile.  Maybe I should tomorrow  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Killer trap bar deads.  I haven't used mine in awhile.  Maybe I should tomorrow  .



Did you do them???   I haven't been around here much except to post my workouts.......


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2007)

hows the leg?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

8/28/07

*Upper *(Chest and Back Primarily)

5 minutes on tread

*Xplode Chest Press*
300 x 9
300 x 9
180 x 22

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 5
BW +80 x 5

*Smith CG Incline Press*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 4

*Machine Row*
255 x 13
255 x 8

*Two medicine Ball Wide Pushups*
27
17

*Clap Pullups*
10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
62.5 x 10

*One Armed Pulldowns to the side*
27.5 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> hows the leg?



Still a little sore that's why I changed from a fullbody to an upperbody workout.   I plan on going tomorrow for a lower body workout.   I decided not to play football (getting old sucks........................... )   I have a lot of respect for Jersey and TT for hitting the weights so hard in their 50's.  

Thanks for askin'  

How's your program ??


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2007)

the program im on is going great.  im getting a lot stronger and bigger(muscle memory).  But i hurt myself this last weekend.. i feel off a wall, and im beat up pretty bad.  fell right onto concrete.  so im trying to recover from that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I decided not to play football (getting old sucks........................... ) quote]
> WHAT!!!!!!  You are not playing football?
> 
> Actually, that surprises me, but I know you are a very smart guy, and made the right decision.  Guess you are going to be CF couch potato like me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> the program im on is going great. im getting a lot stronger and bigger(muscle memory). But i hurt myself this last weekend.. i feel off a wall, and im beat up pretty bad. fell right onto concrete. so im trying to recover from that.


Are you ok Jake?  That sounds like a bad fall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> the program im on is going great.  im getting a lot stronger and bigger(muscle memory).  But i hurt myself this last weekend.. i feel off a wall, and im beat up pretty bad.  fell right onto concrete.  so im trying to recover from that.



 Should I ask how you fell off a wall ????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> yellowmoomba said:
> 
> 
> > I decided not to play football (getting old sucks........................... ) quote]
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2007)

It was about 4.5 feet high, and i jumped on it and slipped off.. I was just goofing around and then I fell backwards and im pretty bruised from it.. but I have never broken a bone, i have pretty thick bone structure.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> It was about 4.5 feet high, and i jumped on it and slipped off.. I was just goofing around and then I fell backwards and im pretty bruised from it.. but I have never broken a bone, i have pretty thick bone structure.



You are lucky you did not break something.........hopefully you'll be back in the game soon.   I looked....Do you have a journal on here ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you have a journal on here ??


JOURNAL....JOURNAL...JOURNAL....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2007)

8/31/07

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes shooting to warmup.  Todays rep range goal was 10 - 12

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 11

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 12

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11

*Precor 1 armed row*
100 x 10

*Precor Row(2 hands)*
200 x 9

*Squat*
225 x 10
225 x 15
* still have a pain in my right outside quad area

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 9

*SLDL*
245 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> yellowmoomba said:
> 
> 
> > I decided not to play football (getting old sucks........................... ) quote]
> ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> JerseyDevil said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't surprise me actually, getting old does indeed suck.  I played wiffle ball with my cousins yesterday, and twice I almost twisted my ankles running to first base to tag the bag, I slipped in the street and fell on my ass pretty hard, then we went in their pool, and it's only a 4 foot above ground but I tried to perform two separate cannon balls, the first one I somehow smashed my teeth together as my head hit the water, and the second one I hit bottom and put my hand out to brace myself and twisted 4 fingers back.
> ...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Stewart20 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I'm working later into the nights now plus I want to get home to play with baby girl.
> ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> JerseyDevil said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly.......I still have my heavy bag and speed bag to keep me busy not to mention basketball at the gym.  My left achilles is tight. I really to not want to tear it again. I get pretty sore from playing football. It takes a few days to recoup not to mention the time commitment to play the games..........so you see - I have lots of reasons NOT to play
> ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yellowmoomba said:
> 
> 
> > how old is she now?  "Chunkers" (as we lovingly call his big thighs ) just turned 10 months.  it went faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast
> ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2007)

9/1/07

*Cardio Day *(a rare occasion...haha)

Shot around for a while then played one game of full court.   What a shitty team I was on.........I didn't even get one shot off.    I did some ab work then came home.

We have a wedding tonight (one of my fraternity brothers).  Look out!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2007)

hey, aren't you the Michigan fan????? 

good thing you were probably wasted at that wedding last night


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

I bet you are in shock.  Holy cow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> hey, aren't you the Michigan fan?????
> 
> good thing you were probably wasted at that wedding last night



   What happened yesterday  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> I bet you are in shock. Holy cow.



Please excuse me - I'm still crying in my beer


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2007)

9/2/07

*Garage workout*

*Upper body*

* Hit heavy bag for 10 minutes

*DB Press*
50 x 20
75 x 15
75 x 9

*Pullups*
15
15

*Dips*
13

*Incline Fly*
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Pitchers*
25 x 20
25 x 20

*Side Raise*
25 x 10
*
Medicine Ball Pushups*
20

*DB Shrugs*
75 x 20
75 x 15

*DB Row*
75 x 20

*Dips*
16


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> * Hit heavy bag for 10 minutes


Bet you hit that bag a little harder today  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bet you hit that bag a little harder today  .



  Don't get me started......................   I'm over it already.   No sense dwelling on the past.     At least that is what I'm telling myself.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2007)

9/3/07

Wakeboarded for the first time in three years today (due to various injuries).   It's a good workout.   I had two real good jumps and one very nice face plant .....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> No sense dwelling on the past.  At least that is what I'm telling myself.


Very true.  Like they say, it is far better to lose a game at the beginning of the season, then towards the end.

Just look at Ohio State last year!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2007)

9/5/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

I tried something "new for me" - Lots of sets with short RIs and medium weight.   I used a weight that I would normally do 10-12 times but only did 3 reps.

*Deadlift *(60 sec RI)
315 x 3 (8 sets)

*Smith CG Press* (50 sec RI)
4 plates x 3 (8 sets)

*Precor Row* (30 sec RI)
200 x 3 (5 sets)

*Leg Press* (30 sec RI)
400 x 3 (5 sets)

*Weighted Dips* (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 3 (8 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2007)

How did you like it?

Im doing something similar:
3x5 ri=120
3x8 ri=60
2x12 ri=30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> Im doing something similar:
> 3x5 ri=120
> ...



It was challenging and definitely a needed change.   What percentages are you using for your weights??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2007)

Its mixed.. i have only been back really for 5 or 6 weeks(?). and im still going up in weight. plus it changes EVERY workout.  so there is an A day and a B day program.  I do the A day and 3x5, then B day 3x8, then back to A 2x12.  I really never get acclimated


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

How is the company gym going? Did that happen yet?

I just found out today, it is supposed to be a surprise, but my 30+ employee company is building a gym in the space next door. Rumor has it, that it will have showers, 2 elliptical machines and 'some free weights'. I'm curious how this will turn out.

I don't have to worry about showing tats  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> How is the company gym going? Did that happen yet?
> 
> I just found out today, it is supposed to be a surprise, but my 30+ employee company is building a gym in the space next door. Rumor has it, that it will have showers, 2 elliptical machines and 'some free weights'. I'm curious how this will turn out.
> 
> I don't have to worry about showing tats  .



That sounds cool  

My company gym is complete.   I have never used it though.  

Since about March my schedule has been jammed at work.   I usually eat a quick lunch in our cafe with my boss.  It seems I'm in meetings from 8AM - 4/5PM everyday ALL DAY LONG     I tried to get up early (5AM) but THAT did not happen.   I normally get up at 6AM - out the door at 6:20AM - at work by 7:20.    On a good day I leave at 4PM which put me at home by 5:30PM - that is if I skip the gym.    If I go to the gym I'm home by 6:30.  That leaves me enough time to eat then give BG a bath and put her to bed by 7:30.   

I can't complain though.  I'm still working out three days a week, I get to see my family just about everyday and I'm making a name for myself at work among the Senior VPs so - all is good      I keep trying to figure out when I can fit the workouts in at work but I have not been successful yet.   We'll see if things slow down a little in the winter where I can take a 1.5 hour lunch.   THAT would be ideal.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2007)

That is a good deal that you get out at 4ish, considering you are such a big deal over there, I figured you would be working till 6-7 minimum  

I dunno about that hour and a half drive home though, shit, that is practically worse than what I have to deal with here on Long Island, and I just assume we have the worst shit imaginable over here concerning rush hour traffic.  I mean, you hit "rush hour" traffic here starting at fricken 3:00!  And it lasts till like 8:00.  It is unbelievable.

Oh and how the hell do you get ready for work in 20 minutes????  It takes me 20 minutes to take a shit in the morning, let alone do everything else and leave!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> That is a good deal that you get out at 4ish, considering you are such a big deal over there, I figured you would be working till 6-7 minimum
> 
> I dunno about that hour and a half drive home though, shit, that is practically worse than what I have to deal with here on Long Island, and I just assume we have the worst shit imaginable over here concerning rush hour traffic.  I mean, you hit "rush hour" traffic here starting at fricken 3:00!  And it lasts till like 8:00.  It is unbelievable.
> 
> Oh and how the hell do you get ready for work in 20 minutes????  It takes me 20 minutes to take a shit in the morning, let alone do everything else and leave!



My commute is 58 miles one way - if I don't leave at the "right time" my drive really sucks.   I hit four highway intersections which really slows things down not to mention the wonderful construction barrels everywhere.

20 minutes breakdown....Shower for a couple minutes just to wake up.   Put on clothes a few more minutes....feed the dog - one minute.   Make a shake and drink it....3 minutes - then out the door.   Its comes to just about 20 minutes.

It takes me about an hour to get to work if I leave before 6:30AM.

I make a pot of coffee when I get to work since I am usually the first person there.  Then I have a yogurt, balance bar, fruit and coffee at my desk all before 8.

I usually take care of my business at work.  

If I leave my house after 7AM it takes me 1.5 hours to get there.  That is my motivation to get out of the house as quickly as possible.

(I'm on vacation today)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2007)

9/7/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Clean & Press *(30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (8 sets)

*Weighted Chins* (30 sec RI)
bw +45 x 3 (5 sets)
*left bi a little sore from wake boarding so I only did 5 sets

*Squats* (20 sec RI)
135 x 10 (5 sets)

*Upright Row* (20 sec RI)
105 x 3 (8 sets)

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups* (20 sec RI)
10 (5 sets)

*Reverse Fly* (20 sec RI)
35 x 3 (8 sets)

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* (20 sec RI)
plate #5 x 10 (3 sets)

DONE!!

I was sweating like a pig after the first two exercises.  Then the 50 reps of squats made my shirt look like I just jumped in the pool.  The sets were pretty easy until set 7 and 8 for most of the exercises.  It was a good endurance workout.  42 sets in about 50 minutes.   Each set only took about 10-15 seconds due to the low number of reps.   I was just trying to doing something new.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work, YM.

Man, I've been bitching about my 30 min commute.  No sympathy in here, I guess.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> My commute is 58 miles one way



  That's almost as many miles as I commute in a week.  I don't envy you one bit.  I once had a 45 minute (one way) commute and could not stand it.  I had switched jobs and found a new place to live shortly after.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

Short CF season, eh YM?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah 58 miles sucks.  But I get the feeling my boy is going to be a VP one day, and really living the good life .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Short CF season, eh YM?


That was just... WRONG  .  

If Michigan beats Ohio State, then the whole season was a success.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

How about them Lions!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, YM.
> 
> Man, I've been bitching about my 30 min commute.  No sympathy in here, I guess.



Nope........I'm jealous  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> That was just... WRONG  .
> 
> If Michigan beats Ohio State, then the whole season was a success.



I'm about to jump on the "Fire Llyod" bangwagon.   

Yeah.....what about those Lions    They finally played a good game.



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Short CF season, eh YM?



No comment


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah 58 miles sucks.  But I get the feeling my boy is going to be a VP one day, and really living the good life .



Thanks Jersey.

The plan is to a C-level - preferably CEO.   I'll have to be CIO or COO first (hopefully before I'm 40).


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2007)

I have similar aspirations.  I'm hoping a CAO path will get me there, but CIO might work too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2007)

I had a great weekend.  One of my best friends got married last night.   Lot's of dancing, eating, drinking and catching up with a bunch of buddies that I haven't seen in long time.   All in all there were 20 fraternity guys that flew in from all over the country.   I was the last one to the leave the after hours party.  Fortunately I drank a bunch of water through the night to cure the JD hangover that I thought I was going to have.    I stayed somewhat sober for the bestman's speech.  I only had a couple drinks.   I didn't want to look like drunk jackass in front of 250 people 

I'm ready to crash now though...............................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I have similar aspirations.  I'm hoping a CAO path will get me there, but CIO might work too.



Good luck.   It's a lot of work (I'm finding out) but most good things don't come easy.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2007)

It's work, but what's the alternative?  Settle for a middle management position?  No thanks.  I want a seat at the table.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2007)

9/10/07

*Fullbody*(except Back/bis)

* 5 minutes on tread

LOTS OF REPS AND SHORT RIs Today  

*Super Squats *(30 sec RI)
12 plates x 3 (8 sets)

*Dips* (30 sec RI)
10 (5 sets) - last set was only 9

*Shrugs* (30 sec RI)
275 x 3 

*1 Armed DB Press*
60 x 3 (3 sets on each arm then a 60 sec RI) 
60 x 3 (3 sets on each arm then a 60 sec RI) 
- Total was 18 reps/arm

*1 legged hamstring curl*
50x 3 (3 sets on each leg then a 60 sec RI) 
50 x 3 (3 sets on each leg then a 60 sec RI) 
- Total was 18 reps/leg

*Fly* (30 sec RI)
55 x 5 (5 sets)

*Wheel rollouts* (15 sec RI)
3 (6 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2007)

9/12/07

*Fullbody*

Low weight/High reps/short RIs today

* 5 minutes on tread

*Pullups *(30 sec RI)
8 (4 sets)

*Xplode Chest Press* (30 sec RI)
270 x 5 (5 sets)

*Trap Bar Deads* (30 sec RI)
315 x 5 (4 sets)

*Side Raise *(30 sec RI)
25 x 10 (2 sets)

*Row Machine *(30 sec RI)
200 x 3 (8 sets)

*CG Press* (30 sec RI)
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*SLDL *(30 sec RI)
135 x 10 (3 sets)

I was pretty sore from Monday's workout.  I kinda like the short RIs with lighter weights.   It's new for me (which is what I was looking for).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks like a tough wo.  Especially the trap bar deads. 315 x 5, 4 sets with 30 sec RI's! Ouch.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That looks like a tough wo.  Especially the trap bar deads. 315 x 5, 4 sets with 30 sec RI's! Ouch.



I really like this style.   I think I'll keep doing variations of the short RI workouts for a while.  

Both our teams won yesterday.   I was at the game.      I think some high school teams could beat ND though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2007)

I missed all CF yesterday (wedding, no TV), but I got updated when I got home.  Good to see Blue whip up on ND.  I guess OSU had a good second half.  I have MISSED the first 3 games this year!  Can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

WIth your workouts and the way you put em together I bet your pretty explosive with things like sports huh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I missed all CF yesterday (wedding, no TV), but I got updated when I got home.  Good to see Blue whip up on ND.  I guess OSU had a good second half.  I have MISSED the first 3 games this year!  Can't remember the last time that happened.



You better get your priorities straight................ 

  haha



			
				DD said:
			
		

> WIth your workouts and the way you put em together I bet your pretty explosive with things like sports huh?



I think plyos make the most difference.   Circuits and low RI sets help too.   I haven't been too focused on any sport for the past year.  However for the past 20 years I've focused mainly on football type training.  I'm still kinda leary about my last achilles tear.  I rehabbed it and played at close to 100% but lately it's been tight...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2007)

9/17/07

*Fullbody*

Left biceps muscle is still sore............ 

* 8 minutes on tread (up to 11.0 rate)

*Clean and Press* (30 sec RI)
155 x 3 (3 sets)

*Pullups* (30 sec RI)
5 (5 sets)

*Chest Press Machine* (30 sec RI)
175 x 5 (5 sets)

*Squat *(30 sec RI)
225 x 5 (5 sets)

*Row Machine* (30 sec RI)
250 x 3 (5 sets)

*Dips* (30 sec RI)
8 (5 sets)

*Reverse Fly* (30 sec RI)
35 x 5 (3 sets)

*2 Medicine ball pushups* (30 sec RI)
10 (3 sets)

*Pushups with 1 hand on medicine ball / 1 on the floor* (30 sec RI)
10 (2 sets)

*1 medicine ball pushup* (30 sec RI)
10

*SLDL* (30 sec RI)
205 x 5 (3 sets)

ALL THIS in 35 minutes!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/17/07
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...



That's really moving.  Do you set everything up ahead of time?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That's really moving.  Do you set everything up ahead of time?



It's a big gym with lots of options.      Most of the equipment was very close together.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2007)

9/19/07

*Fullbody *(home workout)

*high rep day.  I also tried to minimize the load on my biceps.

ALL RIs were about 45 seconds.

*Incline Fly*
50 x 20

*Pullups*
15

*Front Squat *
50 x 30

*Incline DB Press*
75 x 12

*DB Row *
75 x 20

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 10

*Pullups*
10

*DB Lunge*
50 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 9

*Side Raise*
25 x 10

*Front Raise*
25 x 10

*Front Squat *
50 x 30

*35 minute workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2007)

I forgot these........

*Dips*
19

*Lying overhead press*
12


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

lookin' good in here as always!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats on whooping up on ND .  Gotta pull for the Big Ten.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on whooping up on ND .  Gotta pull for the Big Ten.



  That's right.   Let's see what happens today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2007)

9/22/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

**left biceps still bothering me.   I kept RIs from 60-75 seconds except on squats (45 sec)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7

*Chins*
10

*Squats* 
225 x 5 (45 sec RI)
225 x 5 (45 sec RI)
225 x 5 (45 sec RI)
225 x 5 (45 sec RI)
225 x 5 (45 sec RI)
225 x 5 

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 13
BW +70 x 7
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 7

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 12

*1 armed standing DB press*
45 x 10
55 x 10

*Shrugs*
275 x 10
275 x 10

*Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12
72.5 x 8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2007)

Loving those short RI squats!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Loving those short RI squats!



Me too     Next time I'll shoot for 7 sets instead of 6


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome new avi YM! That pic is stinkin' cute.

Congrats on Blue's Big Ten start .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome new avi YM! That pic is stinkin' cute.
> 
> Congrats on Blue's Big Ten start .



B likes to use Samson as a chair when she watches her videos.

 It's funny!!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice squats YM!  7 sets next time??   

I love the pic!  Looks like a comfy place to sit for a kid..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice squats YM!  7 sets next time??
> 
> I love the pic!  Looks like a comfy place to sit for a kid..



Thanks.....I'm not sure how much Samson likes it    ... but he loves his baby sister.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2007)

9/24/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

** Heading to Switzerland tonight for the week.   I doubt that I will do any lifting.  

***Left biceps still giving me grief.   I tried to keep a quick pace today.  All RIs were 60 seconds.

*Pullups *(60 sec RI)
10
10
8
6 

*Push Press*(60 sec RI)
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 4
155 x 3

*Wide Grip Deadlift*
225 x 5

*Deadlift* (60 sec RI)
315 x 2
315 x 5
315 x 4

*1 Armed Row Machine* 
7 plates x 5/4/3/2/1 (continuous set switching hands)

*Supine Grip Incline Chest Press Machine* (60 sec RI)
15 plates x 10
15 plates x 9
15 plates x 7
15 plates x 5

*Upright row *(60 sec RI)
105 x 12
105 x 10
105 x 10

*Face Pull with rope* (60 sec RI)
42.5 x 22
52.5 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Pushups*
40

*Wide Grip Body Weight Row*
15

*Lying Tricep Body Weight Press*
15


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2007)

buy me some really good chocolate! like a bar of it.. i will pay you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2007)

PreMier said:


> buy me some really good chocolate! like a bar of it.. i will pay you



Milk or Dark?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2007)

better get me both


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Working a lot of hours?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Working a lot of hours?



I was in Switzerland all week.  Just got back yesterday afternoon.  I'm heading to the gym now. 

I'm still trying to figure out a new program........so today will be the usual fullbody routine.  

I wanted to watch the Michigan game but the Big Ten Network is not on Comcast........... .........They make enough money but now the Big Ten wants more so they have their own network which means I'll miss at least three games because they do not have a deal with Comcast yet.....................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2007)

9/29/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Chins*
15
12

*Xplode Incline Press*
270 x 10
320 x 7
340 x 5

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 3
14 plates x 3
16 plates x 3
18 plates x 3
10 plates x 10

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12
65 x 11

*T-bar Row*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 9

* Jump Rope for a few minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a solid workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like a solid workout!



Thanks.  Getting kinda bored


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2007)

10/1/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread - Left AT felt tight again ..

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7
* didn't want to go all out.  

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x  9
BW +45 x  7

*Leg Press*
300 x 15
300 x 15

*Standing 1 Arm DB Press*
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Shrugs*
275 x 12
275 x 12
275 x 11

*Machine Chest Press*
205 x 8
205 x 8

*DB Lunges*
45 x 15

** STILL trying to figure out a new routine/goal....??????


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/1/07
> 
> 
> ** STILL trying to figure out a new routine/goal....??????


 

Welcome to my world


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2007)

10/3/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

(shitty workout today; sore knee, biceps and headache)

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 6
95 x 5

*Pullups (super slow)*
12 
10

*Squat *
135 x 10
* sore knee so I stopped

*Sumo Deads*
315 x 4
315 x 4

*Row*
200 x 10
200 x 10

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 7

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 6
45 x 5

*Lying Tricep Press*
20 
15

*Jump Squats holding 45*
20
15

*Hanging leg raise*
20


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you getting bored of the full body workouts??   Do you have an idea what the new one will be?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2007)

damn, knee still jacked huh


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Are you getting bored of the full body workouts??   Do you have an idea what the new one will be?



Yes I'm bored.   Any ideas ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2007)

PreMier said:


> damn, knee still jacked huh



This just started..........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

I know most people here like full body, but I have always preferred a push/pull, or a upper/lower body split.   Push/pull/lower when I was younger.   I seem to be leaning towards a upper/lower program now.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe im high, but i thought you had an issue with your knee.. or maybe it was your quad?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> maybe im high, but i thought you had an issue with your knee.. or maybe it was your quad?



I did a while back but it was my right knee.   I just tweaked my left knee a bit the other day.  I'm sure it will be OK in a few days.

NBD


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I know most people here like full body, but I have always preferred a push/pull, or a upper/lower body split.   Push/pull/lower when I was younger.   I seem to be leaning towards a upper/lower program now.



I think I'm going to try an U/L again      Thanks for responding Jersey.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

hey world traveller! How's things?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

got the chocolate! thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> got the chocolate! thanks



   That kind is one of my favorites.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey world traveller! How's things?



Things are good.    

Just trying to keep up.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

yea, its like 50% cocoa solids or something.  awesome chocolate


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

10/5/07

*UPPER*

 * 10 minutes shooting

*Weighted Chins* (90 sec RI)
BW +60 x 8
BW +65 x 7
BW +65 x 5 |dropset| BW x 6

*Xplode Chest Press * (45 sec RI)
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3

*Row Machine* (45 Sec RI)
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

*One Armed Standing DB Press* (60 sec RI)
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12

*Dips*
18

*Side Raise*
25 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Pullups/Pushup/Pullups/Pushup/Pullups/Pushup Circuit*
5/10/5/10/5/10

*Upright Row*
115 x 10

It felt good to ONLY do an upper body routine rather than a FB routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, its like 50% cocoa solids or something.  awesome chocolate



Don't eat it all today


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

i got home last night and ate half of a bar right before bed.. and most of the other half already today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i got home last night and ate half of a bar right before bed.. and most of the other half already today



 I hope you are working out tonight.....LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

nope.. i probably soulddo some cardio though.. i have been pretty good with diet, plus im not gaining any weight so i need to eat more ayway.

nice workout btw


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nope.. i probably soulddo some cardio though.. i have been pretty good with diet, plus im not gaining any weight so i need to eat more ayway.
> 
> nice workout btw



Thanks.

Your workouts look good.  Keep it up.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice workout. I love the new avatar. Thats cute.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout. I love the new avatar. Thats cute.



Thanks...I just changed the avatar again.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

That ones pretty good as well. Very cute.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

btw-I posted a crossfit thing in the training section. If your looking for a challenge try some of those workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> btw-I posted a crossfit thing in the training section. If your looking for a challenge try some of those workouts!



I've seen some of their stuff.  It's look like fun.  Thanks for the info.

Good to see you back around


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok YM,, seriously......

You need to invest in some "man patrol" for that girl

She is the cutest..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2007)

10/8/07

*Upper Body*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Pullups* (60 sec RIs)
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 4
BW +45 x 4

*Weighted Chins* (60 sec RIs)
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x 9

*T-Bar Rows *(60 sec RIs)
3 plates x 14
3 plates x 11

*1 Armed Standing DB Press *(60 sec RIs)
65 x 10
65 x 8

*Upright Row* (60 sec RIs)
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 8

*Incline Fly* (60 sec RIs)
70 x 10
70 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*1 Armed Straight Arm pulldowns to the side | superset| supinated grip pullups*
22.5 x 10 | 10

*Swiss Ball Pushups |superset| wide pushups*
15 | 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok YM,, seriously......
> 
> You need to invest in some "man patrol" for that girl
> 
> She is the cutest..



No doubt.......


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2007)

why do you think he goes to the gym haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2007)

10/10/07

*Lower Body*

* shot for 10 minutes

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 8
365 x 8

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5 
85 x 3

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 30
240 x 20

** knee felt good  

*Stretch on Swiss Ball*


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> why do you think he goes to the gym haha



So he won't look like her great-grandfather when she graduates from college?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So he won't look like her great-grandfather when she graduates from college?



EZ .............................................


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2007)

10/13/07

*UPPER*

*10 minutes on tread (up to 9.0)

** all RIs 60 seconds

*Pullups/superset/Dips - one big set - no rest*
8 pullups/8 dips/6 pullups/6dips/3 pullups/3 dips
8 pullups/8 dips/4 pullups/4 dips

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 8

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10

*2 medicine ball wide pushups*
20
20

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 8

*Lying Triceps Press*
15
12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10
10

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns/knee Raises*
97.5 x 10 / 10

*Machine Chest Press*
205 x 8
205 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2007)

10/15/07

*Upper*

*10 minutes on tread (up to 12.0)

**  all 60 sec RIs except where noted

*Xploade Chest Press*
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 (30 sec RI)
340 x 3 

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 3 (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 3 (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 3 (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 3 (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 3 (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 3 (30 sec RI)
BW +45 x 2

*Push Press*
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)
135 x 3 (30 sec RI)

*DB Row* 
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Fly/Press*
75 x 5
75 x 5

*Upright Row*
105 x 10
105 x 10

*Lying Triceps Press*
12

*Dips*
15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15
15

*Plyo Pushups on Medicine ball*
15


----------



## PreMier (Oct 15, 2007)

niiiice.. feel sick after that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> niiiice.. feel sick after that?



I felt good   I'm still a little sore


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2007)

10/17/07

*Lower Body*

*10 minutes on tread

** Low back and left knee still sore so I did low weight and higher reps

*Squat *
135 x 10
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

*Leg Press*
240 x 10
300 x 10
360 x 10
400 x 6

*Hamstring Curl*
105 x 10
105 x 10

*Calve Raise*
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Squat Jumps holding 25lbs*
20
20
20


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/17/07
> 
> *Lower Body*
> 
> ...


 
Wow, a boring Moomba workout, I am appalled!!! 
 

Rest that knee


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Wow, a boring Moomba workout, I am appalled!!!
> 
> 
> Rest that knee



Thanks.........here's another boring workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2007)

10/19/07

*UPPER BODY*

* 20 minutes shooting to warmup

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 4

*Precore Row Machine*
200 x 12
200 x 10

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
65 x 10 
65 x 9

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Pullups/Dips Giant Set*
4 Pullups / 4 Dips / 4 Pullups / 4 Dips / 4 Pullups / 4 Dips / 4 Pullups / 4 Dips 

*Inverted Row*
25

*Incline Fly* 
65 x 10


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2007)

nice pressing!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2007)

nah, you're ok on that workout, that wasn't boring, that was a good one....

I just figured, 135 for squats for you constitutes a boring workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> nah, you're ok on that workout, that wasn't boring, that was a good one....
> 
> I just figured, 135 for squats for you constitutes a boring workout



True............   I'm slowly recovering  



			
				PM said:
			
		

> nice pressing!



Thanks.  I think I'm going to move up 5lbs next week.


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks good to me - you've got to let those bodyparts heal fully before you start blasting them again..

those pull up/dip sets look pretty tough - I'll have to try that one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Looks good to me - you've got to let those bodyparts heal fully before you start blasting them again..
> 
> those pull up/dip sets look pretty tough - I'll have to try that one.



Let me know how you like the pullup/dips giant set.  It's tougher than it looks considering there are no breaks in between the exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2007)

10/20/07

2 games of full court basketball then 30 minutes of walking the dog.  My shot wasn't on but considering I haven't played much I can see why.  It felt good running up and down the court.  I'm going to try to play once a week.  My low back is still jacked up.........     Time for some more Ibu.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2007)

10/22/07

*Upper Body*

*10 minute on tread (up to 12.0)

*Weighted Chins* (45 sec RI)
BW +70 x 4 (4 sets)

*Xpload Incline Press *(30 sec RI) 
410 x 1 (10 sets)

*T-Bar Rows* (45 sec RI)
4 plates x 3 (5 sets)

*Standing MP * (60 sec RI)
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 8

*Shrugs* (60 sec RI)
295 x 8 (2 sets)

*Dips* (60 sec RI)
21
14

*Reverse Fly* (45 sec RI)
40 x 8
40 x 6

*Overhead Rope Press* (60 sec RI)
72.5 x 10
72.5 x 7

*Hanging Leg Raise* (60 sec RI)
20 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2007)

Your workouts are still looking impressive as always YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your workouts are still looking impressive as always YM!



Thx!   Good to see you back online


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/22/07
> 
> *Upper Body*
> 
> ...


 
Now that is a cool workout, a little bit of everything there, good stuff  

I see you tried 10 sets of 1 rep eh?  Admit it, you love it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Now that is a cool workout, a little bit of everything there, good stuff
> 
> I see you tried 10 sets of 1 rep eh?  Admit it, you love it



I did like the 10 sets of 1 rep.      I think I'll try it on some other exercises.   However I might take the next week off.  My back is still jacked - from one shitty rep on deads - two weeks ago.  We'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I did like the 10 sets of 1 rep.  I think I'll try it on some other exercises. However I might take the next week off. My back is still jacked - from one shitty rep on deads - two weeks ago. We'll see how I feel tomorrow.


 
See, that is one reason I kind of like the single rep sets on the big exercises anyway...each rep is fresh, you won't tire out muscles in parts of the lift that could lead to injury.

for example, when I would do multiple rep squats with a super heavy weight, almost inevitably the later reps will have some degree of a forward lean, and we all know that is not good.  When it's just the one rep, you get psyched up for it, bang out the rep and that's it.  Should be perfect form, or pretty close to it.  Then just do that one rep a bunch of times for the training effect.  

In fact, to be honest, I don't know if I will ever do multiple rep deadlifts again with a heavy weight just for the injury factor, I would rather do one rep 10 times anyday over 10 reps one time.


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I did like the 10 sets of 1 rep.      I think I'll try it on some other exercises.   However I might take the next week off.  My back is still jacked - from one shitty rep on deads - two weeks ago.  We'll see how I feel tomorrow.



Sorry to hear about the back issue...  they just take so much longer to heal than other injuries I think..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2007)

10/29/07

I wanted to do full body medium weight routine but my lower back was not cooperating so I did a UB routine.   I've been stretching on a swiss ball for the last 7 days to try to rehab my lower back.  I've also hot tubbed a couple days.  It's still jacked.

*Upper Body
========*

* 7 minute on tread (up to 8.0)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8 ( 2 sets )

*Xplode Incline Press*
320 x 8
320 x 5

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10 (2 sets)

*Standing DB Press*
45 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB High Pull*
45 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pullups/Dips/Pullups/Dips/Pullups/Dips Giant Set*
4/4/4/4/2/4

*Incline Fly *
60 x 12
60 x 5 (5 second stretches)

*Reverse Fly *
35 x 10

*Machine Chest Press*
185 x 8 (2 sets)

* tried to leg press but my lower back is still screwed so I did a bunch of body weight squats - about 100 reps.

STRETCHED!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your back!  Rest it YM.

I love deads, but they scare me for that very reason.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Even with an injury, you're doing 320 x 13 (total) on the incline. 

I am less than yellowmoomba's injured back. (said with a Tyler Durden voice)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to hear about your back!  Rest it YM.
> 
> I love deads, but they scare me for that very reason.



It's slowly feeling better.  I am going to take another week off from lower body exercies.   I can't even tie my damn shoes........ 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Even with an injury, you're doing 320 x 13 (total) on the incline.



I wish I was doing that with free weights 

==

I plan on heading to the gym today for another upper body day.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I wish I was doing that with free weights



I wish I was doing that with *any *weight.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

someday young grasshopper


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2007)

10/31/07

*Upper body*

I took two Alleve and feel pretty good    I shot around for about 10 mintues to try to loosen up.   

*Xplode Incline Press*
500 x 1 (2 sets)   ... now that's a PR

*Precor Row Machine * (45 sec RI)
200 x 5 (5 sets) 

*Dips/Pullups/Dips/Pullups/Dips/Pullups **Giant Set* (45 sec RI between sets)
10/10/10/8/10/7

*Upright Row / Overhead Press*
100 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wish I was doing that with *any *weight.



Keep at it and you will  



			
				PM said:
			
		

> someday young grasshopper



We are OLD grasshoppers.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2007)

11/2/07

*UPPER BODY*

* Went to the doc.  He said the pain is in the L3 area.  He couldn't tell what was the problem so he ordered an MRI.  I hope to get in next week.   He also gave me 800 mg Ibus to take 4 times a day.  He said as long as there no pain I can continue to exercise.

*Weighted Chins * (60 sec RIs)
BW +45 x 5 (5 sets) 

*Seated DB Press* (60 sec RIs)
50 x 20
50 x 18
50 x 14

*T-Bar Rows* (60 sec RIs)
3 plates x 8 (2 sets)

*Chest Press Machine* (30 sec RIs)
200 x 3 (5 sets)

*Hammer Strength Shrugs* (60 sec RIs)
180 x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Tricep Press* (60 sec RIs)
BW x 12
BW x 8


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2007)

some things never change, lol

those kids grow up quick, eh, ym?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> some things never change, lol
> 
> those kids grow up quick, eh, ym?



I went 18 months without a major injury  (which is good for me).... hopefully this is just a minor set back.

Now doubt - kids grow up FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope all is well with you BM


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was referring to the monster weights, not your injury, haha

yeah, kids are great.  we just had our second.  6 weeks old now


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope you're back is going to be ok YM....  but it's good that you could still pull off a great workout!

BTW - nice updated pic of the costume..   it just keeps getting cuter & cuter.  You gotta love kids to death when they are that age.!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> I was referring to the monster weights, not your injury, haha
> 
> yeah, kids are great.  we just had our second.  6 weeks old now



Congrats!!!  Boy or girl ?  Name ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Hope you're back is going to be ok YM....  but it's good that you could still pull off a great workout!
> 
> BTW - nice updated pic of the costume..   it just keeps getting cuter & cuter.  You gotta love kids to death when they are that age.!



I hope so too!   

I love the pic.....She IS a cutie pie


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2007)

Best of luck with the MRI man.  

Looks like we are shaping up for another big OSU/Michigan game.  Did you guys ever get the Big Ten Network?  I've missed 4 games this season, including the Wisconsin game,  because Comcast and BTN can't come to terms. This sucks!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Best of luck with the MRI man.
> 
> Looks like we are shaping up for another big OSU/Michigan game.  Did you guys ever get the Big Ten Network?  I've missed 4 games this season, including the Wisconsin game,  because Comcast and BTN can't come to terms. This sucks!



No Big Ten Network here either.   I will be at the U/M vs OSU game


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 4, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Congrats!!!  Boy or girl ?  Name ?



Thanks, its a boy.  Nicholas is the name


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

11/9/07

Took a full week off from the gym.  I've been popping 800 mg ibu 4 times a day.   My back is feeling better - not completely healed up though.   I have a MRI tomorrow afternoon to make sure it's not serious.

*UPPER BODY* * all sets 60 sec RI

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +70 x 5

*Xplode Incline Chest Press*
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 2
410 x 2
410 x 2

*Seated DB Press*
60 x 15
60 x 12

*T-Bar Rows*
4 plates x 3 (5 sets) 

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*
180 x 16 (2 sets)

*Dips*
22
16

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 15
35 x 10

*Overhead Tricep Press*
BW x 15

*1 Medicine Ball Pushup*
20


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2007)

im sure it will all be ok.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> im sure it will all be ok.



I think so too


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2007)

good luck in the tunnel tomorrow.  thanks for the advice in my journal.  keep it coming.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2007)

9/12/07

MRI showed minor issue (so the tech said).   I'm still waiting for a call for the Dr.   Tech suggested stretching my hams and quads.

*Fullbody*

* All 60 sec RIs

*Pullups*
10
10
8

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 20
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10

*Incline Fly*
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 9

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10

*Seated MP*
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Hammer Shrug*
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 6

*Smith CG Press*
160 x 6
90 x 15
*
Stretches.*


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

workout looks good YM.... what's a super squat??

Oh yeah,, and just when I think the last avi picture couldn't get any cuter, you come up with a better one.    She's going to be a heartbreaker!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> workout looks good YM.... what's a super squat??
> 
> Oh yeah,, and just when I think the last avi picture couldn't get any cuter, you come up with a better one.    She's going to be a heartbreaker!



I posted a pic of it a while back.   Here's a link.

Precor Super Squat Machine

Thanks for the compliment on "baby girl".  She's going to be trouble....


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

oh yeah,,, when we were visiting relatives in Montana, the Golds Gym we went to had one of these machines... I really liked it!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I posted a pic of it a while back.   Here's a link.
> 
> Precor Super Squat Machine
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on "baby girl".  She's going to be trouble....



No wonder you use so many plates when you use that machine (well prior to your injury anyway), it has some serious leverage advantages on it, a lot more than the leverage squat machine I have at home.  Do you rest your back on the pad?

I already bought your Christmas present, it is long, shiny, has a trigger, and comes with lots of little "accessories" for it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> No wonder you use so many plates when you use that machine (well prior to your injury anyway), it has some serious leverage advantages on it, a lot more than the leverage squat machine I have at home.  Do you rest your back on the pad?
> 
> I already bought your Christmas present, it is long, shiny, has a trigger, and comes with lots of little "accessories" for it



I face the machine.   I do not rest my back on the pad.   It's a great machine to build explosiveness.   

You bought me a rifle?    Thanks!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I face the machine.   I do not rest my back on the pad.   It's a great machine to build explosiveness.
> 
> You bought me a rifle?    Thanks!!!




Ahhh, I see, so you face it, so it puts you in a sort of "lunging forward" type position, if I am seeing things correctly?  If that's the case, I definitely can see the usefulness of doing that exercise, there isn't much of anything else out there to simulate that movement.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Ahhh, I see, so you face it, so it puts you in a sort of "lunging forward" type position, if I am seeing things correctly?  If that's the case, I definitely can see the usefulness of doing that exercise, there isn't much of anything else out there to simulate that movement.



You are correct.     It's really fun when you use the machine for a lunge (you put one foot on the ground behind you and lunge back - then use the other foot on the pad to push your body back up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2007)

12/14/07

*Fullbody*

* shot for about 15 minutes to warmup

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 10

*Super Squat*
6 plates x 4 (STOPPED because low back cracked.  I hope it's not a big deal.  It's a little sore right now.

*Dips*
24
22

*Low Row Machine*
170 x 15
185 x 10

*HS Shoulder Press*
160 x 20
180 x 10

*Leg extensions*
170 x 15
185 x 15

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*Curls*
50 x 6

*BW Overhead Triceps Press*
10

*Prisoner Squats*
50

*Stretches*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2007)

11/16/07

*Fullbody*

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
420 x 2
410 x 2
360 x 4
360 x 4

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 12
3 plates x 11

*Seated DB Press*
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Leg Press Precor Machine*
200 x 30 
200 x 20
200 x 20
(no low bad pain)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2007)

11/18/07

*Fullbody*

* Worked out with my wife today.  She did well.  

*Pullups*
15
12

*Chest Press Machine*
190 x 10
190 x 10
220 x 5 | 190 x 3 | 160 x 3 | 130 x 4 Dropset

*Leg Press Precor Machine*
200 x 20
260 x 20
300 x 20
* No back pain

*Inverted Rows*
BW x 25
BW x 20
BW x 20

*Seated Shoulder Press Machine*
120 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 5

*Prisoner Squat*
30
30
30

*Overhead BW Triceps Press*
20
16

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Step ups*
25
25

*Trunk pulldowns*
52.5 x 15
82.5 x 15


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 18, 2007)

My condolences on the Blue.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> My condolences on the Blue.



  I'm OK with it.  They did not play good enough to win.

We are ready for a change of leadership.  I hope Miles decides to come to AA.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2007)

I wish they would keep Carr..... cuz I'm nervous about Miles .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wish they would keep Carr..... cuz I'm nervous about Miles .



Good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2007)

11/19/07

*CARDIO* 
30 minutes of shooting. (on vacation for the week)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

11/20/2007

*UPPER BODY*

*10 minutes on treadmill

*Xpload Incline Press *
360 x 5
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 3
360 x 3

*Supinated Grip Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 6
BW +45 x 6
BW +45 x 6

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Hammer Shrug*
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15

*Face Pulls*
52.5 x 15
52.5 x 15

*Two medicine Ball Pushups*
20
18

*Leg Raises*
15


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Those Pull-ups and Dips are awesome!  

Solid workout, man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Those Pull-ups and Dips are awesome!
> 
> Solid workout, man!



Thanks.  The 60 sec RIs tend to kill me on the last set.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.  The 60 sec RIs tend to kill me on the last set.



yeah, they tend to do that, if they kill you imagine what they would do to me?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, they tend to do that, if they kill you imagine what they would do to me?



  you could do it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2007)

11/21/07

*Lower Body*
* First "lower body" day in a long time due to my low back issue.

**5 minutes on Tread

*Jump Rope*
500 Jumps (5 sets of 100 with 60 sec RI)

*Super Squats*
4 plates x 20
4 plates x 20
6 plates x 15

*Jump Rope*
200 Jumps (2 sets of 100 with 60 sec RI)

*SLDL*
95 x 10
95 x 10

*DB Side Lunge*
40 x 10 (each leg)
40 x 10 (each leg)

*Jump Rope*
300 Jumps (3 sets of 100 with 60 sec RI)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
77.5 x 15
87.5 x 10

_*Stretch*_

NO PAIN   I was sweating like a mofo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2007)

11/22/07

1 hour of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2007)

11/23/07

*Upper* 

* 10 minutes shooting to warmup

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5 (4 sets)

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
70 x 10
70 x 8
70 x 7

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 5 (4 sets)

*Fly*
70 x 5 (2 sets)

*Hammer Shrug*
4 plates x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead BW Triceps Press*
18

*Trunk Pulldowns*
92.5 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2007)

11/25/07

*Lower*

*Squat*
135 x 15 (3 sets)

*Trap Bar Deads *
225 x 10 (3 sets)

*Calve Raise*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

*Jump Rope*


=======================


11/26/07

*Upper* 

* 10 minutes on tread up to 12.5


*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
360 x 3 (8 sets) 45 sec RI

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 3 (8 sets) 60 sec RI

*Dips*
15
15
10

*Pullups*
10
10
7

*Push Press*
135 x 5 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 7


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2007)

11/28/07

*Lower* 

* 10 minutes on tread up to 12.5

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5 (4 sets)

*SLDL*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Sumo Deads*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*Stretch*

No lower back pain.  I'm easing my way back to my normal "weight range"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2007)

11/30/07

*Upper*

* 10 minutes shooting 

*Weighted Chins* - 75 sec RIs
BW+65 x 5 (4 sets)

*Standing DB Shoulder Press* - 60 sec RIs
50 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Machine Row* - 30 sec RIs
245 x 3 (6 sets)

*DB Incline Press* - 60 sec RIs
90 x 5 (3 sets)
90 x 3 

*Hammer Shrug* - 60 sec RIs
230 x 12 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps Press* - 60 sec RIs
21
12


Solid workout without back pain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2007)

12/1/07

*Lower*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Squat*
135 x 10
185 x 15
225 x 5 (3 sets)

*DB Snatch*
50 x 5
80 x 3
80 x 3

*DB Walking Lunge*
50 x 10 (each)  (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Prisoner Squats* holding 25 lbs overhead
15

*Leg Press*
300 x 15
360 x 9

*Stretch.*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2007)

12/3/07

*Upper* - all RIs 60 secs

* 10 minutes on tread

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
410 x 3
410 x 2 (5 sets)

*T-Bar Row*
205 x 3 
190 x 3 (5 sets)

*Dips*
19

*Pullups*
13

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 6

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 10
40 x 8

*1 Medicine Ball Pushup*
20
15

*Leg Raises*
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2007)

12/5/07

*Lower*

*10 minutes on tread (up to 15 on incline)

*Super Squat*
6 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
10 plates x 5 (3 more sets)

*SLDL*
185 x 10
230 x 5

*Trap Bar Deads*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Calve Raise*
45 x 15 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15 (2 sets)

No lower back pain today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2007)

12/7/07

*Upper*

* shot for 10 minutes to warm up

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 3 (3 sets)

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
70 x 8
70 x 7

*Dumbell Row*
130 x 15
130 x 12

*Seated Chest Press Machine*
220 x 3 (3 sets)

*Hammer Shrug*
6 plates x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead BW Triceps Press*
22

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 
97.5 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2007)

12/10/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread (up to 9.0)

*Jump Rope*
150
150
100
100
100

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 6

*Squat*
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +55 x 11

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*
320 x 10

*Jump Rope*
100

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 6

*Jump Rope*
150

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*Pullups*
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

Could you....gasp..... get..... gasp.....a......gasp.....breath.....gasp....between.....gasp.....those........gasp......sets?????


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2007)

katt said:


> Could you....gasp..... get..... gasp.....a......gasp.....breath.....gasp....between.....gasp.....those........gasp......sets?????



LOL........I had a good 60 seconds or so between each set.  I was sweating like crazy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2007)

12/12/08

*Fullbody* - all RIs 60 seconds

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.0)

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
420 x 2
420 x 1 (4 sets)
360 x 5

*TrapBar Deads*
315 x 10 (2 sets)

*Standing one armed DB Shoulder Press*
70 x 8 (2 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 16

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
23

*Overhead Rope Triceps Press*
77.5 x 10

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
65 x 3 (2 sets)


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2007)

Whats doin YM?? Still training hard as ever i see....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2007)

Rissole said:


> Whats doin YM?? Still training hard as ever i see....



 Things are good here.  Working, enjoying family life and training at least three days a week.   No more football but trying to get on the basketball court a couple times a month.   Lake Hockey starts this weekend. 

All is well.  What about you?   Any comps coming up ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2007)

12/14/07

*Fullbody* * all RIs 60 secs.

I tried to do a bunch of explosive type exercises today (mostly upper body).

* 10 minutes on tread up to 10.0

*DB Snatch *
90 x 5 (2 sets)

*Clap Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
10

*DB Clean and Press*
80 x 2 (2 sets)

*Inverted Row*
25
15

*Standing Piston Style DB Press*
45 x 10

*Cross-over Pushups*
20 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12

*Lying BW Tricep Press*
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2007)

12/15/07

One hour walk through the snow.

12/16/07

Shoveled a bunch of snow then went sledding with B.  We got about 8-10 inches of snow.



Back to the gym tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2007)

12/17/07

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on the tread

*Jump Rope*
100 (6 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 9
BW +55 x 7

*Squat*
225 x 10
225 x 12

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
70 x 10 R | 8 L

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*
360 x 9 | dropset | 270 x 6

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 6 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
245 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2007)

12/19/07

*Upper * - all RIs 60 secs

* 10 minutes on tread 

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
430 x 2 (2 sets)
450 x 1 (8 sets) * these felt good 

*DB Row*
130 x 18 R |15 L
130 x 14 R |12 L

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups with feet on Bosu ball*
25
20

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 9
180 x 4

*Push Press*
135 x 6 (2 sets)

*Wide Grip Pullups*
13

*Overhead Rope Press*
82.5 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2007)

12/20/07

*Lower*  - all RIs 60 secs

* shot around for 15 minutes

*TrapBar Deads*
315 x 12
365 x 10

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
75 x 3 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch *
95 x 5 R | 4 L
95 x 3 (each)

*Side Raise* 
25 x 12 (2 sets)

*Planks *
30 secs (3 sets)

*Hanging leg raises*
15
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2007)

12/22/07

*Upper*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.0)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3 
BW +90 x 3 
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 12

*Clean and Press*
185 x 1
185 x 1

*Machine Row*
220 x 10
220 x 10

*Smith CG Chest Press*
140 x 15
180 x 5 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 10 (2 set)

*Dips*
19

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
26

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (3 sets)

*Leg Raises*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Very very strong chins! How are things?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking strong as always YM!  

How you feelin' about the new coach?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Very very strong chins! How are things?



Things are great.  I'm on vacation.  Family's happy and healthy.  Job is busy.  

I'm still trying to figure out some workout goals for 2008      I think I'm going to implement more cardio things like plyos and sports (hockey and basketball).

What about you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking strong as always YM!
> 
> How you feelin' about the new coach?



RR as he is known in AA (Ann Arbor) is a GREAT hire.   We'll see how he passes his first test with this years recruiting class.   I'm sure we'll see some SPEED  

Good to see you around.  It's been kinda dead in my journal for the last month.     How's your elbow?

Have a Happy Holiday Season Jersey !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2007)

12/24/07

*Lower*

* 15 minutes on tread

*Squats*
225 x 10
225 x 13
225 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
245 x 8
255 x 6

*Jump Squats holding 45lbs*
20
20

*Decline Bench Leg Raises*
25 (2 sets)

*Super Squat - Toe Squats*
280 x 15

*One leg super squat*
140 x 10 (each)

*STRETCH*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice to see that things are still insane in here!
May you and your family have a Merry Christmas, YM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Chris!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2007)

12/26/07

*UPPER *

* 10 minutes on tread

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
460 x 1 (8 sets) 

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 16 L

*Clap Pushups*
25
20

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 8 (2 sets)

*Standing DB Press*
45 x 15
45 x 12

*Wide Grip Pullups*
13
9

*Lying Tricep Press*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours ...



Thanks !!

Same to you and yours


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Nice to see that things are still insane in here!
> May you and your family have a Merry Christmas, YM!



Thanks B.  Same to you.   Now get to the gym!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Your db rows are retarded strong!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your db rows are retarded strong!



 Thanks.  That's my best exercise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2007)

12/28/07

*Lower*

* shot for about 20 minutes

*TrapBar Deads*
405 x 5
405 x 5
225 x 20

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
80 x 3
80 x 3

*DB Snatch *
100 x 2 R | 1 L
75 x 10 each

*Planks *
30 secs (3 sets)

*Hanging leg raises*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2007)

12/29/07

Seven games of full court ball 



Tomorrow is Hockey Day on the lake.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2007)

12/30/07 

2 hours of lake hockey


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Lake Hockey?  That sounds so fun!!!!  

We did the snowboarding thing Saturday and I'm still feeling it..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Lake Hockey?  That sounds so fun!!!!
> 
> We did the snowboarding thing Saturday and I'm still feeling it..



I'm feeling it too....in my hip flexors, hams and glutes

Snowboarding sounds fun too.    Happy New Year!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome.....awesome....awesome!

Congrats on the huge win.  I was routing for Blue the whole time.  Nice way to send Carr out.

Happy New Years buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome.....awesome....awesome!
> 
> Congrats on the huge win.  I was routing for Blue the whole time.  Nice way to send Carr out.
> 
> Happy New Years buddy!



Thanks Jersey....I was jumping all over my living room.  It was a good game



Hope your boyz can get a "W" next week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2008)

1/2/08

*UPPER *

* 10 minutes on tread up to 12.5 rate
** all 60 sec RIs

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
470 x 1 (8 sets) 
* Goal is 500 x 1 for 8 sets with 60 sec RI.   I'm adding 10 pounds per week.  I started at 430.
** Next goal = 1 rep at 550   

*DB Row*
130 x 21 R | 16 L
* added one rep from last week

*Clap Pushups*
30 * added 5 reps from last week
16

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 10 * added 2 reps from last week
160 x 8

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 13 *added 10 lbs from last week
55 x 8

*Wide Grip Pullups*
14 * added 1 rep from last week
9 

*Lying Tricep Press*
21 * added 6 reps from last week
20
*
Trunk Pulldowns on new machine*
150 x 25
150 x 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2008)

1/4/08

*LOWER* 

* 10 minutes on tread

*Squats*
225 x 15
225 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
255 x 8
275 x 4

*Jump Squats holding 45lbs*
25

*Decline Bench Leg Raises*
35

*Super Squat - on toes*
360 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2008)

1/5/08

I was supposed to play hockey today but the weather was not cooperating.

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes shooting to warmup

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 4 
BW +90 x 3| dropset | BW x 10

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Machine Row*
220 x 11
220 x 9

*Smith CG Chest Press*
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 5

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 13
270 x 12

*Dips*
19
11

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*Trunk Pulldowns*
100 x 20
100 x 20


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

Great workout!

BTW, I think that the sled your daughter is on (in your avatar) is the same as the one that I just launched myself from into (essentially) and ice wall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout!
> 
> BTW, I think that the sled your daughter is on (in your avatar) is the same as the one that I just launched myself from into (essentially) and ice wall.



Funny ....No injuries I hope.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2008)

1/7/08

*LOWER*

* 12 minutes on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 3
425 x 3
425 x 3
225 x 26

*Hanging Leg Raises*
20
12

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
85 x 3
85 x 3

*Planks*
45 seconds
45 seconds

*DB Snatch*
80 x 10 R | 10 L

*Stretch!!*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2008)

1/9/07

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
480 x 1
480 x 1
480 x 1
480 x 1
480 x 1 
* wanted 8 sets at 480 but only got to 5 so I dropped the weight
450 x 1
360 x 7

*T-Bar Row*
200 x 3
180 x 8
180 x 6

*Clap Pushups*
25

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12

*Standing DB Press*
65 x 4

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
65 x 8

*Upright Rows*
95 x 18

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15

*Lying Tricep Press*
21

*Side Raise*
20 x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 15

*Incline Fly*
65 x 10


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

nice workout there. did you win at amer gladiators?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice workout there. did you win at amer gladiators?



Sure did     As I said - it was a one night event only but it was fun!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2008)

1/12/08

*Fullbody* * all RIs 60 seconds

* 10 minutes on tread up to 12.5

** Tried some new exercises today.  The Muscle-ups were hard.  I tried 14 times and only got 4.  I found I had to put my hands closer in order to get my waist over the bar.  For those who have never tried them - get 'em a shot. 

*Muscle Ups*
4

*Wide Supinate Grip Pullups*
15

*One Armed Pushups on 12' box*
6 each 
5 each

*Squat*
225 x 10

*Super Set Push Press 115 x 10 | Hammer Shrugs 270 x 10
Super Set Push Press 115 x 10 | Hammer Shrugs 270 x 10
Super Set Push Press 115 x 8 | Hammer Shrugs 270 x 8*

*Super set Dips 5 | Supinate Grip Pullups 5
Super set Dips 5 | Supinate Grip Pullups 5
Super set Dips 5 | Supinate Grip Pullups 5*

*One Armed Machine Row*
6 plates x 8 (each)
6 plates x 6 (each)

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15

*Leg Press*
200 x 30

*Jump Leg Press*
100 x 20

*One Legged Press*
100 x 10 (each)

*Bosu Ball Pushups*
25

*Staggered Arm Pushups*
20

*Decline Leg Raises*
25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2008)

1/13/08

1 hour fast walk in the woods.

I'm pretty sore from those muscle-ups yesterday.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2008)

hows the knee feeling?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hows the knee feeling?



No injuries to report  

Knee feels good.


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

How'd those 30 reps feel on the press??  My legs would have been on fire!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> How'd those 30 reps feel on the press??  My legs would have been on fire!!!



Real good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2008)

1/14/08

*UPPER*

* 5 minute on tread (up to 15 incline)

** all RIs 60 secs

*Jump Rope*
100 (5 sets)

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 3 (2 sets)
* left front delt sore (from Saturday) so I stopped

*DB Row*
130 x 15
130 x 12 

*Hammer Shrug*
300 x 12
300 x 10

*Tate Press*
35 x 10
35 x 10
* new exercise for me

*Chins*
15
10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Triceps Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2008)

1/17/08

*LOWER*

* *10 minutes on tread*

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at  8.0
1 minute at  4.0
1 minute at  10.0
1 minute at  4.0
1 minute at  12.0
1 minute at  4.0
30 seconds at 12.5
30 seconds at 4.0

*Squat*
225 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 10

*SLDL*
255 x 8
265 x 5

*DB Side Lunge*
55 x 10 each

*DB Forward Lunge*
55 x 10 each

*Planks*
1 minute (3 sets)

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20 lbs*
20
20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2008)

1/18/08

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread

** front left delt still a little sore so no direct shoulder work today.

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8
BW +70 x 5 | dropset | BW x 10

*Smith Chest Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5

*T-Bar Row*
3 plates x 15
4 plates x 5

*Hammer Shrugs*
320 x 9
320 x 5

*Dips*
20
12

*Mini Circuit #1*

Medicine Ball pushup 10
Reverse Fly 30 x 10
Medicine Ball pushup 8
Reverse Fly 30 x 8

(60 sec Rest)

*Mini Circuit #2*
Hands In/Hands out Pushups 10
Wide Grip Pullup 5
Hands In/Hands out Pushups 10
Wide Grip Pullup 5

(60 sec Rest)

*Mini Circuit #3*
Triceps Overhead Rope Press 62.5 x 10
Supinate Grip Pullups 5
Triceps Overhead Rope Press 62.5 x 10
Supinate Grip Pullups 5


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Those mini circuits look kinda fun and brutal at the same time..   

Nice job on those presses & t bar rows!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Those mini circuits look kinda fun and brutal at the same time..
> 
> Nice job on those presses & t bar rows!



The circuits are challenging and a nice change of pace.   I've been pretty bored lately so I wanted to add in a few things.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

YM, you are a sick man...and I strive to be like you some day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> YM, you are a sick man...and I strive to be like you some day.



  You can do it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2008)

1/20/08

*LOWER*

*Row Machine*
*  4 minutes (1000 meters)

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*DB Snatch*
80 x 5 L | 5 R
80 x 5 L | 5 R
80 x 5 L | 5 R

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*2 DB swing*
40s x 20
40s x 20

*Treadmill*
18 minutes @ 4.0 

*Row Machine*
*  4 minutes (1000 meters)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2008)

1/21/08

*UPPER * (high reps)

* 5 minutes on tread

** 3 minutes on Row machine (700M)

*Side to Side Pullups*
10
8

*1 Armed DB Press*
80 x 8
80 x 9
80 x 8

*High Position Rope Row*
62.5 x 15

*Mid Position Rope Row*
62.5 x 15

*Low Position Rope Row*
62.5 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Upright Row*
105 x 10
105 x 8

*Overhead BW Tricep Press*
25
18

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
30
20

*Side Raise*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*Mini Circuit #1*
_8 Medicine Ball Pushups
5 Chins
8 Medicine Ball Pushups
5 Supinate Grip Pullups
8 Medicine Ball Pushups
5 Wide Grip Pullups_

*Mini Circuit #2*
10 Cross-over Pushup on Medicine Ball
5 Supinated Grip Pullups
10 One hand on Medicine Ball/One on the floor
3 Wide Grip Pullups


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2008)

1/23/08

*LOWER*

*12 minutes on tread (up to 10.0)

*Squat*
275 x 8
275 x 5
225 x 10

*Hanging Straight leg raise*
20
15

*SLDL*
245 x 11
285 x 3

*Planks*
60 secs
45 secs

*DB Side Lunge*
65 x 10

*DB Front Lunge*
65 x 8
*
Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
40


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

1/25/08

*UPPER*

* 15 minutes on treadmill (up to 12.0) rate

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
400 x 3
400 x 3
400 x 2  (first three sets 60 sec RIs)
====
400 x 3
400 x 3  (last two sets 90 sec RIs)

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 12
180 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 12
135 x 9

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 18
270 x 13

*CG Smith Press | superset | Medicine Ball Pushups*
4 plates x 5 | superset | 12
4 plates x 3 | superset | 8

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15
11

*Wheel Rollouts on knees*
8
8

*Hanging leg raise*
15


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

u still playing ball or anything competitive?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, great numbers in here man!

What are your goals for this program?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> u still playing ball or anything competitive?



Just pick up basketball once or twice a month and lake hockey once or twice a month (depending on the weather).  The lakes finally re-froze so Sunday is Hockey Day.

I was looking for a self defense class like Krav Maga or Hapkido but it really does not fit in my schedule.  I plan on getting a few boxing lessons from a local trainer so I can hit my heavy and speed bags more effectively.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Wow, great numbers in here man!
> 
> What are your goals for this program?



No real concrete goals.  My latest goal was to hit 550 in the Incline Xpload Chest Press.  Other than that just maintain strength and tighten up my mid-section.    I stick to mostly compound movements.   Everytime I try to hit a PR I injure something so I doubt I'll continue to go super heavy.  Reps in the 3-8 area will be my target rep range except for a few exercise where I do 20 or so.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just pick up basketball once or twice a month and lake hockey once or twice a month (depending on the weather). The lakes finally re-froze so Sunday is Hockey Day.
> 
> I was looking for a self defense class like Krav Maga or Hapkido but it really does not fit in my schedule. I plan on getting a few boxing lessons from a local trainer so I can hit my heavy and speed bags more effectively.


sounds good. Hoping to get back into kickboxing this year...will have to see if the budget / time warrants it.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

550???     Wholly Cow!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2008)

katt said:


> 550???     Wholly Cow!



Sounds better than it actually is..... .. but it's more than I could do 6 months ago - "Continuous improvement" is my goal!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2008)

1/26/08

*Lower *(hip dominated exercises)

* 5 minutes on Row machine

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 3
425 x 3
455 x 1
425 x 2
405 x 3

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5 L | 5 R
85 x 5 L | 5 R

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25
97.5 x 20

*DB swing*
60 x 10
80 x 10

*Deep Squat Jumps holding 45lb plate*
20

*Plank*
60 seconds

*Treadmill*
8 minutes

*Stretch.*


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2008)

I apologize for not stopping by here as much as I would like to, a little thing called a child can be blamed for that one, hehe, but I have been following along, and you seem to be right on track, a little all over the place, but generally still kicking ass.  It is pretty cool that you can change what you do at each workout, I could never do that, I, fortunately or unfortunately am a creature of habit, and I am set in my ways, plus I like to measure progress in the same exercises, if I switched, how do you know if and when you make progress??

How is the baby doing?  Mine is going to be 15 months in a couple of days and still isn't walking yet, or really talking either   He says dada and baba and yells a lot, lol, but no other real words.  Not too concerned yet, cause he seems to understand everything, he just can't speak it.  For instance, he knows what "go get your helicopter" means, as he goes and gets his toy heli.  How the hell do they understand what the hell a helicopter is?? amazing isn't it?  The walking thing sucks too, but I am just taking it in stride, I know it HAS to happen someday, right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I apologize for not stopping by here as much as I would like to, a little thing called a child can be blamed for that one, hehe, but I have been following along, and you seem to be right on track, a little all over the place, but generally still kicking ass.  It is pretty cool that you can change what you do at each workout, I could never do that, I, fortunately or unfortunately am a creature of habit, and I am set in my ways, plus I like to measure progress in the same exercises, if I switched, how do you know if and when you make progress??
> 
> How is the baby doing?  Mine is going to be 15 months in a couple of days and still isn't walking yet, or really talking either   He says dada and baba and yells a lot, lol, but no other real words.  Not too concerned yet, cause he seems to understand everything, he just can't speak it.  For instance, he knows what "go get your helicopter" means, as he goes and gets his toy heli.  How the hell do they understand what the hell a helicopter is?? amazing isn't it?  The walking thing sucks too, but I am just taking it in stride, I know it HAS to happen someday, right?



Good to see you in here....It turned into a "ghost town" for a while       I haven't really had too many goals lately.   Just thinking about new exercises to keep things fresh.  Full body workouts were killing me so I switched back to upper/lower.   I have more energy when I leave the gym doing U/L plus I can go 4 days instead of 3 days per week.  I've picked up some more cardio and ab exercises as well.  I've been doing some stuff I picked up on RossTraining - Bridging The Gap Between Ordinary and Extraordinary   I bought one of his books last year.  

Brooke is doing great.  She is learning new words, numbers and animal sounds on a daily basis.  Yesterday she discovered the word "NO".....(hahaha....great)

Our recent conversation was.

Brooke - Do you want to take a Nap?

NO

Are you tired ? 

NO

Hungry ?

NO

Do you want a knuckle sandwich ???

NO

haha

My wife thought her some sign language so we can communicate better.  Things like:

More
Hungry 
All Done 
Milk

..make eating much easier.    She can't say those words but can easily do the signs.

She is climbing on EVERYTHING (most things that she should not climb on) like the rocking chair, coffee table, bed.... 

I'm sure Ryan will be running in no-time.  

Cya!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh. I hear you on the climbing...he isn't walking, but damn he just pulls up on everything.  He isn't climbing on it per se, but he will go up to the recliner, pull up on it and just rock it violently back and forth, same thing with his little mini rocking chair.  His new thing is he is grabbing all of his ball shaped toys and firing them in all directions around the room.  Kid's got an arm, let me tell you....major leagues here we come!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

do u think he knows 'helicoptor' by association?


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Gotta love it when the kids get that "no" word down.. lol  

We switched our workout also.. full body was .. "ok".... and I kinda got used to it, but I like our new workout better.. 4 day split.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2008)

2/2/08

It's been a busy week.  I played hockey last Sunday.  I took the last 5 days off from exercising.  My body needed a break plus work was killer.  Two days I was gone from 6:30 AM - 10 PM.   I had someone in town that I had to take out to dinner.

-todays workout-

*UPPER*

_*Warmup*_
10 minutes on treadmill - up to 12.0 rate
A couple minutes on row machine - forgot watch today

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
360 x 7
400 x 3
520 x 0
505 x 1 * PB - previous best was 500

*T-bar Row*
180 x 7 - goal was 10
135 x 13

*Push Press*
135 x 12
135 x 10

*Hammer Shrug*
270 x 15
270 x 14

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 5

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15
12

*BW Triceps Press*
15
16

*Bench Leg Raise*
25
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Fly* 
60 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask you, what is a BW tricep press?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> do u think he knows 'helicoptor' by association?



Probably, he learned a few words like that, he knows what book, helicopter, truck, ball, car, etc means.  I think it's pretty neat how they just learn that, even though he can't even remotely say it yet, but they just know.  When I say, "Ryan, wanna take a BATH?", he crawls full speed right to the bathroom door.  When I say "Do you want some umm umms?", he crawls right in the direction of his high chair.  When the weather was warmer, his grandfather used to take him for a walk every day, we would say, "Wanna go for a walk with grandpa?", he would go to the front door.

It's just amazing stuff when you sit back and think about it really.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, what is a BW triceps press?



I looked on-line for a pic but could not find it..........It's kinda like a skull crusher with your body weight

Here's how I do it.

Face the bar on the rack.  The bar should be about 30" off the ground.   Put your hands about 6" apart on the bar.  Walk back so the bar is about at the top of your head.  You body should be at a 30' angle to the ground.   Perform the same movement as a skull crusher.   Your body weight acts as the weight.   Lower your body so your head dips slightly below the bar then press up.

Get it ???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2008)

2/2/08

*LOWER*

*warmup - 1 mile run pace 7:30

*Squat*
275 x 7
275 x 6
225 x 15

*SLDL*
255 x 10
265 x 6

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*DB Side Lunge*
70 x 8 each leg

*DB Front Lunge*
70 x 8 each leg

_*Stretch*_


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

do you like living in MI?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> do you like living in MI?



  I like it becaue:

1) All my and my wifes immediate family live here.
2) Most of my college friends live here
3) There are four seasons (although winter seems too long)
4) There are tons of lakes and woods that are easily accessible
5) Summers weather is great

Why do you ask ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

just curious.. i started a new job, and talk to quite a few people that live there, and no one seems to have money, and they all complain because the state is in a recession.

just wanted a different pov


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> just curious.. i started a new job, and talk to quite a few people that live there, and no one seems to have money, and they all complain because the state is in a recession.
> 
> just wanted a different pov



Fortunately for me - I'm not in the "auto business" like most people in Michigan.

What kind of job did you start?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

debt elimination.  its sales like i was in before, better commissions, and more opportunity
nomoremortgage.com


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2008)

2/4/08

*A rare "cardio day"*

*5 *minutes on Row Machine (1300 meters)

*15 *minutes on a incline tread

*5* sets of 100 Jump Ropes (30 sec RIs)

*Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2008)

2/5/08

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 10.0 rate)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x 9

*DB Row*
130 x 10
130 x 10

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
65 x 9 R | 8 L
65 x 8 R | 7 L

*Upright Row*
105 x 13
105 x 12


*Mini Circuit #1*

Medicine Ball pushup 10
Reverse Fly 30 x 10
Medicine Ball pushup 10
Reverse Fly 30 x 10

(60 sec Rest)

*Mini Circuit #2*
Staggered Hand Position Pushups 10
Wide Grip Pullup 5
Staggered Hand Position Pushups 10
Wide Grip Pullup 5

(60 sec Rest)

*Mini Circuit #3*
Triceps Overhead Rope Press 62.5 x 12
Supinate Grip Pullups 5
Triceps Overhead Rope Press 62.5 x 8
Supinate Grip Pullups 3


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2008)

i bet those mini circuits at the end are killers.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i bet those mini circuits at the end are killers.





It was a good way to finish the workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2008)

2/7/08

*LOWER*

* shot for about 15 mintues to warmup

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 15
315 x 12
315 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
10

*DB Snatch*
85 x 7 each arm
85 x 7 each arm

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
40
30

*Dual DB swings*
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Treadmill*
5 minutes

*Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2008)

2/9/08

*UPPER*

*Warmup*

* 5 minutes on tread

** 5 minutes on Row Machine

*DB Press*
80 x 10
80 x 8
80 x 8

*T-bar Row*
160 x 10
160 x 8
115 x 10

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 9

*Hammer Shrug*
270 x 13
270 x 10 
270 x 10

*Smith CG Bench Press*
200 x 4
160 x 12

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
10
8

*BW Triceps Press*
20
15

*Planks*
60 seconds
60 seconds

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2008)

2/11/08

*LOWER*

*warmup - 15 minutes on tread

*Squat*
275 x 5
275 x 5
225 x 8
225 x 8

*SLDL*
265 x 8
265 x 7

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*DB Side Lunge*
75 x 8 each leg

*DB Front Lunge*
75 x 5 each leg

*Planks*
60 seconds
60 seconds

*Jump Squats holding 45lb plate*
15
12

*Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2008)

2/13/08

*UPPER*

* 15 minutes on tread

** Left Bicep bothering me so I decide to not do any compound back movement so no Rows, Chins or Pullups this week.

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
270 x 13
270 x 10
270 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
4 plates x 20
5 plates x 15
6 plates x 10

*Dips*
15
10
12

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10

*Side Raise*
25 x 10
25 x 10

*Close Grip Pushups*
20
(20 sec RI)
*Regular Pushups*
20
(20 sec RI)
*Wide Grip Pushups*
15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Eliptical*
5 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2008)

2/15/08

*Legs, Chest and Shoulders*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 18
315 x 15
315 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 15
55 x 15

*Leg Press*
300 x 15
300 x 15
300 x 10

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
50

*Chest Press Machine*
205 x 7
190 x 8

** Just did an upper body workout on Wednesday so today's volume was low.

** I wanted to rest my left bicep this week.  I'll test it out on Monday with some Chins.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2008)

i definitely do now have an appreciation for what you do on those short rest intervals, i mean, it makes such a huge difference it isn't even funny.  I know it isn't the best thing if you want to lift the most you can (which is my problem, I am so stuck on that concept), but it has to be beneficial in so many other ways, that it may be worth it for me to just suck it up and keep these RI's short and get into some semblance of cardiovascular shape!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i definitely do now have an appreciation for what you do on those short rest intervals, i mean, it makes such a huge difference it isn't even funny.  I know it isn't the best thing if you want to lift the most you can (which is my problem, I am so stuck on that concept), but it has to be beneficial in so many other ways, that it may be worth it for me to just suck it up and keep these RI's short and get into some semblance of cardiovascular shape!



Everything in moderation.   Try throwing in short RIs every 4th or 5th workout or once a week on different days.;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2008)

2/17/08

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Pullups*
10
10
8

*Push Press*
115 x 12
115 x 12 

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Incline DB Press*
80 x 10
80 x 8 

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 12
270 x 12

*Lying Triceps Press*
20
15

** Steam Room and family time at the the pool.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2008)

2/18/08

*LOWER*

*warmup - 5 minutes on tread

*Squat*
275 x 6
275 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 8
* numbers a bit lower than normal but I'm going down as far as possible and slowing up the tempo.

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20

*SLDL*
275 x 5
275 x 3
225 x 8
* small bar - had no grip today - was shooting for 10 @ 275

*Planks*
75 seconds
60 seconds

*DB Front Lunge*
85 x 8 each leg

*DB Front Lunge*
85 x 5 each leg

** had to make it a quick workout today.  The lunges felt strong.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

I may have been a quick wo, but I bet your legs were fried!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> I may have been a quick wo, but I bet your legs were fried!



Yes they were    They are still a little sore this morning.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2008)

hammer shrug?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hammer shrug?



Hammer Strength Machine Shrug


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2008)

2/20/08

*UPPER*

*Warmup*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 10

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*
270 x 13
300 x 10 RP

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
6 * stopped due to left arm

*Dips*
15
9

*Hammer Shrug*
300 x 10
300 x 10 
300 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*BW Triceps Press*
21

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Look at you kicking ass as always .  Those trapbar dl's, awesome buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look at you kicking ass as always .  Those trapbar dl's, awesome buddy!



Good to see you stop by Jersey.   Hope all is well with you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2008)

2/22/08

*LOWER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Super Squats*
6 plates x 10
5 plates x 10
5 plates x 10

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 20
200 x 15

*Stretch*


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2008)

nice workout! bet your get sore from that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice workout! bet your get sore from that



I will be tomorrow



What's new with you ?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi YM!!  

That super squat --- is that a machine type squat?  The reason I ask is that we just got new equipment and have this one contraption called a V-squat.. basically you put your shoulders under the pads and squat down..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi YM!!
> 
> That super squat --- is that a machine type squat?  The reason I ask is that we just got new equipment and have this one contraption called a V-squat.. basically you put your shoulders under the pads and squat down..



Yes.    It's a nice change of pace.  It think it's great for building "out of the hole" strength.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2008)

2/25/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

** Just a workout to get a workout in today.   I took Saturday and Sunday off.   I'm heading to Switzerland in a few hours so I plan on taking the next four days off from the gym.  I'll be home Friday.

** Still no pulling movements that hit my biceps directly.  It sucks not being able to train certain exercises because of injuries.

*Squat* 
225 x 15

*Dips*
20

*Sumo Dead*
315 x 3

*Dips*
15

*Deads*
225 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 10

*Chest Press Machine*
175 x 8
175 x 8

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12

*Upright Row*
105 x 12

*One arm standing DB press*
50 x 15


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2008)

Have fun on your trip!

And great Sumos, too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Have fun on your trip!
> 
> And great Sumos, too!



  Thanks.  I'm back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2008)

3/1/08

*UPPER*


*Treadmill Interval Warmup*

1 minute on 4.0
1 minute on 7.0
1 minute on 4.0
1 minute on 9.0
1 minute on 4.0
1 minute on 11.0
1 minute on 4.0
1 minute on 12.5
4 minutes on 4.0

*Pullups*
10
9
8

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5
360 x 4
360 x 4

*T-bar Row*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 9
3 plates x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 7
135 x 7

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
20

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 8
40 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2008)

welcome back.  how was the trip?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> welcome back.  how was the trip?



Thanks.  The trip was good.  The meetings were informative and helpful.  We had good food, beer and wine.   I didn't get much sleep due to the six hour difference in time.   I'm glad to be home though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.  The trip was good.  The meetings were informative and helpful.  We had good food, beer and wine.   *I didn't get much sleep due to the six hour difference in time*.   I'm glad to be home though.




At first I read this real fast and I thought you said "I didn't get much sleep due to the sex". I was like Whoa!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> At first I read this real fast and I thought you said "I didn't get much sleep due to the sex". I was like Whoa!



Funny...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2008)

3/3/08

*LOWER *

* 10 minutes on tread

I did more volume than normal.  Kept RIs at 90 seconds today

*Squats*
275 x 7
225 x 10 
225 x 10 
225 x 10 

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
12
12

*SLDL*
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
50

*DB Lunge*
90s x 5
90s x 5
90s x 5

*Stretch*


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/3/08
> 
> *LOWER *
> 
> ...



That's not a lot of volume


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> That's not a lot of volume



For me it is     I'm feelin' it tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)

wait until you go to take a crap in the morning and cant get off the pot


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> wait until you go to take a crap in the morning and cant get off the pot



No doubt............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2008)

3/5/08

*UPPER*

* 15 minutes on tread

*Dips*
15
15
12

*Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldowns*
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Lower position Cross Rows*
40 x 6
30 x 10
30 x 10

*Bentover Cross Rows*
20 x 10
20 x 10 

*CG Press*
135 x 15
135 x 12
135 x 9

*Upright Row*
105 x 8
105 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Incline Fly*
60 x 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2008)

3/7/08

*Full body workout*

* 15 minutes shooting to warm up and one game of one-on-one.  My shot was on today    No Rows, Chins or Pulldowns this month.  I need to rest my left bicep.

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 8
365 x 8
365 x 8

*DB Bench*
85 x 5 
85 x 5 
85 x 5 
85 x 5 
85 x 5 

*Individual Straight Arm Pulldown* to the side
22.5 x 15
22.5 x 15
22.5 x 15

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
20

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 10

*Shoulder Press Machine*
220 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2008)

3/9/08

*20 minutes on Heavy Bag*

3/10/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.00

** Today goal was 3 sets of 8 with 75 sec RIs

*Squat*
245 x 8
245 x 8
245 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldowns (wide grip)*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8 

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7
BW +45 x 7

*Plank*
80 seconds
45 seconds

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 6
135 x 6

*SLDL*
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 6

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
18
14

*Hammer Shrugs*
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8

*Stretch*

Wiped out.....  Full body workouts with multiple sets are killer


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Still Incredible and Insane w/o's I see, Awesome BRother YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Still Incredible and Insane w/o's I see, Awesome BRother YM!!!



Thanks AA.  I think they are pretty average right now.  I'm trying to rehab a sore left bicep


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2008)

3/12/08

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on treadmill

*Xpload incline chest press*
270 x 10
360 x 4
360 x 4
270 x 10
270 x 9

*Straight Arm Pulldowns *(close grip)
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10 
6 plates x 8

*Sumo Style Deads*
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Dips*
12
12
10

*Cross Rows*
3 plates x 10
3 plates x 10 
3 plates x 8

*Lying Tricep Press*
15
15
15

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 10

*Flags*
5
5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

My GOD, another "Average" w/o, I would LOVE to have your strength my Friend!!! What kind of injury to your bicep?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> My GOD, another "Average" w/o, I would LOVE to have your strength my Friend!!! What kind of injury to your bicep?



I'm not sure what I did to my bicep.  I hurt it last summer wakeboarding.  I must have pulled it again doing some back exercise a couple weeks ago.  Since I stopped doing Pullups, Chins and Rows there hasn't been any pain.  I will get back to pullups and rows next month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2008)

3/14/08

*Lower*

*500 Jump Ropes* (5 sets of 100)

** all RIs 75 seconds

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 5
315 x 10
315 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Super Squats*
6 plates x 15
6 plates x 15
6 plates x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*Wide Stance Leg Press Machine*
200 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Good Lord thats some w/o BRother YM, Love the jump rope, alot of people underestimate that exercise, burns somethin like 15 cals a minute, crazy w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2008)

jump the rope rallies ya, whats a super squat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good Lord thats some w/o BRother YM, Love the jump rope, alot of people underestimate that exercise, burns somethin like 15 cals a minute, crazy w/o my Friend!!!



I like jumping rope much better than a bike or treadmill.  It's great to get a sweat going.





> jump the rope rallies ya, whats a super squat



I tried to post a pic but I can't since I have already posted earlier in the journal.

Precor Super Squat Machine


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2008)

ok, cool.  they used to have that same machine at a gym i went to


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2008)

3/15/08

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

** 5 minutes on eliptical

*Standing DB Press*
60 x 12
60 x 11 
60 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
70 x 10 (close)
60 x 12 (wide)
60 x 10 (wide grip)

*DB Press*
100 x 3
85 x 5
85 x 5

*Single Arm Reverse Fly*
22.5 x 12
22.5 x 12
22.5 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Hammer Shrugs*
6 plates x 15
6 plates x 15
6 plates x 15

*
Smith CG Press*
185 x 11
185 x 10
185 x 8

*Bent over reverse flys*
40 x 10
40 x 8

*Plyo Crossover Pushups on a medicine ball*
20
15

*Band Work*
Flys
Reverse Flys
Front Raise

** It's a pain in the ass trying to find "back exercises" that don't use your biceps.    I still have two more weeks planned to not do any biceps or compound back exercises.  Hopefully my left bicep feels better in April.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2008)

3/17/08

*LOWER*

* 15 minutes on treadmill

** Keep RIs between 90 seconds and 120 seconds (longer than my normal 75 secs).  The extra 15 - 45 seconds makes a big difference.

*Squats*
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8

*Planks*
90 seconds
75 seconds

*SLDL*
265 x 8
265 x 6
265 x 6

*Swiss ball crunch holding 30lbs*
20
20

*DB Lunge*
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 4

*Prisoner Squats* (RIs 60s)
25
25
25

*Stretch*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Fantastic w/o's BRother YM, hope your bicep heals 110% and you come back even stronger!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's BRother YM, hope your bicep heals 110% and you come back even stronger!!!



Thanks AA.  I hope so too.    I'm going crazy by not doing any of my favorite exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2008)

3/19/08

*UPPER*

* 15 minutes on treadmill

*Xpload incline chest press*
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 6

*Straight Arm Pulldowns *(close grip)
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 12
6 plates x 12

*Lying Tricep Press*
16
16
16

*Cross Rows*
2 plates x 12
3 plates x 8
3 plates x 7
2 plates x 12

*Seated Machine Chest Press*
175 x 5 (30 sec RIs)
175 x 5 (30 sec RIs)
175 x 5 (30 sec RIs)
175 x 3 (30 sec RIs)
175 x 3

*Side Raise*
20 x 20
20 x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

As usual, another Strong and Solid w/o!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

With all our new equipment in the gym, we have one of those "super squat" machines.. but ours is Hammer Strength..  I love how it totally hits the glutes!!  

Your workouts are always strong!!   How's your little girl doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2008)

Archangel said:


> As usual, another Strong and Solid w/o!!!



Thanks for stopping by  



			
				katt said:
			
		

> With all our new equipment in the gym, we have one of those "super squat" machines.. but ours is Hammer Strength.. I love how it totally hits the glutes!!
> 
> Your workouts are always strong!! How's your little girl doing?



I like the machine because you can really get large range of motion without losing your balance.

My little girl is doing GREAT.   She is learning new words and sounds everyday.  We have some fantastic new pics and videos


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2008)

3/14/08

*Lower*

* 8 minutes on tread

** 200 Jump Ropes (2 sets of 100)

** all RIs 75 seconds

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 8
405 x 7
405 x 6
315 x 12
315 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Super Squats*
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 22
97.5 x 22

*Stretch*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome Deads Brother YM!!! Glad to hear the lil one is doing Great too!!! Enjoy Easter!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2008)

that you in the avi?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Awesome Deads Brother YM!!! Glad to hear the lil one is doing Great too!!! Enjoy Easter!!!



  Have a nice Easter as well.



			
				PM said:
			
		

> that you in the avi?



Yes.  It was about 10 years ago.  I recently had some VHS tapes converted to DVD.  I was able capture a still pic from the DVD.   Sky diving was a rush. We jumped somewhere b/w 12K and 14K feet.  Free fell for a minute.  If I remember right - we were traveling close to 120 mph.  It was fun watching the video again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2008)

3/22/08

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on Elipital

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 8

*Straight Arm Pulldown* (wide)
60 x 15
60 x 12
60 x 12

*DB Press*
90 x 5
90 x 4
90 x 4

*Reverse Fly* (low grip)
* Could really feel it in my lats
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*BW Rows*
* First compound back exercise in three weeks. (felt good)
15
15
15

*Hammer Shrugs*
300 x 11
300 x 12

*Pulldowns*
100 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8
** Bicep not sore

*Smith CG Press* (5 second negative and explode up)
185 x 5 
185 x 4 
185 x 4 
185 x 4 
185 x 4

*T-bar Row*
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 12
2 plates x 12=0


*Dual Medicine Pushups *
20
20

Overall a good workout.  I'm glad my left bicep did not hurt.  It felt good hitting my back a little harder


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2008)

Great workout as usually YM... I had to come here after I saw your new avi ....

was that you??   First time??


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Fantastic Overhead Presses BRother YM, great w/o too!!! Are those Reverse flies on the cables??? I'm an idiot, I can't seem to picture them or how they are done!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Great workout as usually YM... I had to come here after I saw your new avi ....
> 
> was that you??   First time??



Thanks....Yes - that is me.   First and only time.  It was a blast!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic Overhead Presses BRother YM, great w/o too!!! Are those Reverse flies on the cables??? I'm an idiot, I can't seem to picture them or how they are done!!!



Thanks.  I do the reverse flies sitting on the ground with cables on a low position.   When I keep my elbows high I can feel it in my rear delts however when I keep my elbows low it hits my lats more (which was my goal).  It's a great exercise if you've never done them


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Moomba! Nice avi...its on my todo list...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Moomba! Nice avi...its on my todo list...



I HIGHLY recommend it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2008)

3/25/08

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on treadmill

** RIs  120 seconds

*Squats*
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

*Planks*
100 seconds
60 seconds

*SLDL*
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 5

*Swiss ball crunch holding 35lbs*
30

*DB Lunge*
100 x 5
100 x 4
100 x 4

*Prisoner Squats* (RIs 60s)
30
30

*Stretch*

*** Increased weights or reps on all exercises from last week.  The DB Lunges were tough!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2008)

i have been sky diving 2x's.  its awesome.. such a rush!

nice workout man! i should be able to do squats like that soon.. i hope


----------



## Mista (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you using 2x100 DB for lunges? That would be tough!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i have been sky diving 2x's.  its awesome.. such a rush!
> 
> nice workout man! i should be able to do squats like that soon.. i hope



  You are almost there now.   Keep at it.



			
				Mista said:
			
		

> Are you using 2x100 DB for lunges? That would be tough!



Yes -  I'm trying to move up 5 lbs a week as long as I can get 5 reps on my first set.  It works my grip too just holding on to the dumbells.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2008)

those are pretty heavy dbs for lunges, I am impressed.....BUT...

I would be more impressed if you did split squats with those 100s


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> those are pretty heavy dbs for lunges, I am impressed.....BUT...
> 
> I would be more impressed if you did split squats with those 100s



Haha...maybe next week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2008)

3/26/08

*UPPER*

* 8 minutes on tread

** Kept RIs to 90 seconds for most exercises

*Xpload incline chest press*
320 x 8
320 x 7
320 x 6
410 x 2
270 x 10

*Pullups / Dips SuperSet* (60 second RIs)
5 / 5
5 / 5
5 / 5
5 / 5
5 / 5
* First time doing pullups in almost a month.  My left bicep is doing fine so far - no pain.

*Side Raise*
20 x 20

*Machine Row*
150 x 12
150 x 10
150 x 10
* First time doing row in almost a month.  My left bicep is doing fine so far - no pain.

*Lying Tricep Press*
20

*Xpload shoulder press*
180 x 12
180 x 12

** Overall a decent workout.  I'm glad my bicep did not hurt during the pullups or rows.  Saturday I'll try some chins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2008)

3/28/08

I planned on doing LOWER body today but I pulled my right hamstring a bit during my first set of TB Deads so I decided to do UPPER body instead.  RIs were 90 seconds except the first exercise.

* 10 minutes on tread

*UPPER*

*Xpload Incline Press* (60 sec RI)
3 x 360 
3 x 360
3 x 360
3 x 360
3 x 360
3 x 360
3 x 360
3 x 360

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 8
135 x 8 
135 x 8

*Standing DB Shoulder Press*
45 x 20
55 x 10

*Pullups (*4 different grips)
8
8
8
8

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 10
40 x 9

*BW Tricep Press*
21

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
20

** An OK workout.  I really wasn't too focused or motivated today.  Oh well, it's 2 minutes unitl MILLER TIME


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2008)

3/29/08

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.0 rate)

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 9 * 1 more than last time
405 x 5
405 x 5
315 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*Dual DB Swing*
35 x 15
35 x 15

*DB Snatch*
50 x 10
70 x 5
70 x 8

** Short but intense workout.  I had a good sweat going.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2008)

3/31/08

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on treadmill

** RIs were 75 seconds except where noted.  I was sweating like crazy.

*Standing 1 Armed DB Shoulder Press*
70 x 10
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Pullups* (three different grips)
* No bicep pain - next week it's time to add some weight.
10
10
10
*
1 Armed DB Bench Press*
80 x 10 
80 x 10
80 x 10 

*DB Row*
100 x 10
100 x 10 
100 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Dips *Giant Set
10 (15 sec RI)
8  (15 sec RI)
5  (15 sec RI)
4  (15 sec RI)
2  (15 sec RI)

*BW Triceps Press * Giant Set
10 (15 sec RI)
8  (15 sec RI)
6  (15 sec RI)
4  (15 sec RI)
2  (15 sec RI)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2008)

4/4/08

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

** Kept RIs to 90 seconds for most exercises

*Xpload incline chest press*
360 x 3
400 x 3
400 x 2
380 x 3
380 x 3
380 x 3

*Pullups*
10
BW +20 x 8
BW +40 x 5
BW +40 x 5

*Push Press*
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6

*DB Row*
120 x 6
120 x 6

*T-bar Row*
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

*Lying Tricep Press*
23

*Pullups / Dips Giant Set* 
5 / 5 / 5 / 5

*Chins / Dips Giant Set*
5 / 3 / 5 / 3

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2008)

4/5/08

*LOWER*

* 12 minutes on treadmill

** RIs 90 seconds

*Squats*
275 x 5
275 x 9
275 x 5

*SLDL*
275 x 5
275 x 4

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*DB Lunge*
105 x 4
105 x 4

*Jump Squats holding 45lbs *
20
15

* OK workout today.  Had some hip pain earlier in the week but none today.  I think I'm ready for a couples days off.   Too many little nagging pains lately.  Also the weather is changing.  It's spring cleaning and (almost) boating time


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2008)

i cant wait to go boating!  nice workout man


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i cant wait to go boating!  nice workout man



Thanks 

The ice is almost gone in front of my house.  Hopefully by the end of next week the entire lake will be open water


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2008)

It's snowing again here today....  I'm so friggin sick of it I could just..


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey YM ... I go away for a while to come back and find you are still getting stronger ... Crazy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Insane w/o's BRother YM, Good stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2008)

katt said:


> It's snowing again here today....  I'm so friggin sick of it I could just..



Bummer 



			
				NT said:
			
		

> Hey YM ... I go away for a while to come back and find you are still getting stronger ... Crazy!



Hey NT - Where ya been??  How's the family ?  Any new ink ?



			
				AA said:
			
		

> Insane w/o's BRother YM, Good stuff my Friend!!!



I'm trying to keep up with the jones


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2008)

4/8/08

*Fullbody*

*10 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8 
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8

*Push Press*
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5

*Leg Press*
200 x 15
300 x 10
* stopped - right hammie tight 

*Row Machine*
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6

*Fly*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 5
45 x 5

10 minutes on the bike trying to loosen up my hamstring.  

No bicep pain.  It looks like the month off of compound back movements is what I needed to heal up.  I'm about 80% back to normal.  

I bought some better gloves for my heavy and speed bag.   I'll probably try to hit it at least once a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2008)

4/10/08

*Fullbody*

*13 minutes on tread

*DB Press*
90 x 7
90 x 6

*DB Row*
120 x 12
120 x 15

*Sumo Deads*
315 x 3
315 x 4

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10
10

*Triceps BW Press*
20
20

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*10 minutes on bike*


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there YM!  How's that little one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Hey there YM!  How's that little one?



She's GREAT.  It seems like she learns something new everyday.  How are things with you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2008)

4/12/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 5
405 x 5

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8

*Leg Press Machine*
300 x 10
300 x 10

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullups / superset / Weighted Wide Grip Dips*
BW +45 x 5 / superset / BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5 / superset / BW +45 x 5

*1 Armed Standing DB Press*
55 x 10
55 x 10

*Hammer Strength Shrug*
270 x 10 
270 x 10

*Machine Row*
245 x 7
245 x 7

*** 10 minutes on bike*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, looks like your back to your ole INSANE self BRother YM!!! Keep it up, glad the little one is doin Great too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Yep, looks like your back to your ole INSANE self BRother YM!!! Keep it up, glad the little one is doin Great too!!!



Thanks...I feel a lot better this month compared to last month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2008)

4/14/08

*Fullbody*

*14 minutes on tread

*Squat*
275 x 10
300 x 2
225 x 12

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 8

*Xpload incline chest press*
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
25
20

* Nice simple workout today.

I'm heading to Orlando Thursday for a week long conference.  I'll probably use it as deload week.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/14/08
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...



WOW! is all i can think of.

I'm doing great, man.  Really, things are good.  We added another little one last fall to our family.  Put some pics in the gallery.  Except for that tax day bs tomorrow, i can't complain.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey NT - Where ya been??  How's the family ?  Any new ink ?



Oh you know ... here, there and a bit of everywhere. hehe

all is well with the family - except my daughter is growing up.  14 ... soon to turn 15 ... looking at getting her drivers license ... going to her 9th grade grad ... starting high school ... looking for a job. LOL

I have a few ideas ... just finalizing them. The wife had a one touched up recently.

So, how's fatherhood?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> WOW! is all i can think of.
> 
> I'm doing great, man.  Really, things are good.  We added another little one last fall to our family.  Put some pics in the gallery.  Except for that tax day bs tomorrow, i can't complain.



Congrats on another boy!!  I hear two kids are three times as hard as one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> Oh you know ... here, there and a bit of everywhere. hehe
> 
> all is well with the family - except my daughter is growing up.  14 ... soon to turn 15 ... looking at getting her drivers license ... going to her 9th grade grad ... starting high school ... looking for a job. LOL
> 
> ...



 Time to break out the bat since your daughter is turning 15 

Fatherhood is great.  The best part of my day is coming home and seeing my daughter run to me saying "Dadda"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2008)

4/17/08 

Deload week.

*Fullbody*

Nice EZ hotel workout.  I'm in Orlando for the next 7 days so I figured this would be a good time for a deload.  I've never really "deloaded".  It's always either 100% effort or take 4 or 5 days off completely without the gym.  To me it feels like a waste of time................

*Pullups*
10
10
10

*Incline DB Press*
65 x 15
65 x 15
65 x 15

*Row Machine*
190 x 15
190 x 15
190 x 15

*Standing DB Shoulder Press*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 15
200 x 15
200 x 15

*Dips*
10
10

*Chins*
10
10

*1 - 1.5 mile run*


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 17, 2008)

Orlando, eh?  Say hi to the mouse for me.  Was nice weather here today, but i'd rather be there .  

And no exercise is a waste of time, right?  always good to be moving i think.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2008)

4/24/08

Had three good de-load workouts last week.

Worked out on:

4/17/08
4/20/08
4/23/08

Did Pullups, Chins, Dips, Leg Press, Snatch, MP, Lunges, Rows and Bench all for out 10-15 reps with medium weight.

I'll probably start a new routine on Saturday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2008)

4/26/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.5
2 minutes at 4.0

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*(75 sec RI)
400 x 3
400 x 3
400 x 3
400 x 3
400 x 3

*Weighted Pullups* (90 sec RI)
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6

*SLDL *(75 sec RI)
225 x 10 
225 x 10

*Row Machine *(30 sec RI)
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

*Super Squat Machine* (90 sec RI)
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

*Overhead BW Triceps Press*
30

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*10 minutes on bike at 7.0 rate*

This was a great workout today.  I was sweating like crazy.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Ow. Ow.  Eye cramp!  I've got an eye cramp!

Just reading that is insane.  Excellent workout, yellowmoomba!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Ow. Ow.  Eye cramp!  I've got an eye cramp!
> 
> Just reading that is insane.  Excellent workout, yellowmoomba!



 Thanks DOMS.  I think the deload week helped.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2008)

4/28/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 7.5
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.5
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.5
2 minutes at 4.0

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 8
405 x 6
405 x 6

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 4
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 10

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5 
155 x 5

*Dual DB Swings*
40 x 20
40 x 10

*Incline Fly*
60 x 12
60 x 12

** *10 minutes on bike *(heart rate at 162)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2008)

4/30/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

*DB Press*
90 x 10 
90 x 9
90 x 8

*DB Row* (no straps)
130 x 6
130 x 7
130 x 7

*Deadlift*
225 x 10 
225 x 10

*Sumo Dead*
225 x 10

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
32
20

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10

(supposed to do curls but I just feel like they are a waste of time compared to chins or pullups)

*Chins*
10 

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*10 minutes on bike* (160 heart rate)


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW!!!!! 


how do you feel after something like that? that's nutz!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2008)

thewicked said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> how do you feel after something like that? that's nutz!



Actually - not too bad.   I thought Monday's workout was a lot harder.  

BTW - Welcome to my Journal.    It's always good to see someone new in here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2008)

5/3/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.5
2 minutes at 4.0

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 9
BW +45 x 8

*Squat*
225 x 15
275 x 8
225 x 10

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 7

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 12
55 x 10

*Pullups*
12
12

<<< workout ended >>> Baby B needed her diaper changed so I got called down to the daycare.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2008)

5/6/08

Travelling again (in Switzerland)

*Hotel Workout

15 minutes on tread

Machine Bench
Machine Row
Machine Extentions
BW Rows
Machine Shoulder Press
Trusters
Front Squat*

(45 minutes)


----------



## boilermaker (May 8, 2008)

Hi there YM!  Traveling a bit these days, I see.


----------



## katt (May 8, 2008)

Wow - Switzerland?? How long are you there for?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Hi there YM!  Traveling a bit these days, I see.



   It's not too bad.  Doing more than ever lately though



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> Wow - Switzerland?? How long are you there for?



Just got back last night.  It's good to be home.


----------



## boilermaker (May 11, 2008)

welcome home!  One question.  Do they sell those knives over in switzerland??


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2008)

5/13/08

(Had a full seven days off)

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

*1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.5
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
2 minutes at 4.0*

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*(75 sec RI)
410 x 3
425 x 2
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 3

*Weighted Pullups* (90 sec RI)
BW +45 x 9
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6

*SLDL* (75 sec RI)
225 x 10 
225 x 10

*Row Machine* (45 sec RI)
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

*Super Squat Machine *(90 sec RI)
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12

*Overhead BW Triceps Press*
33

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
22

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*10 minutes on bike at 8.0 rate*


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2008)

5/16/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 1.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
2 minutes at 4.0

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 3 (slipped so I stopped)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +100 x 2
BW +130 x almost 1 (one inch away from getting my chin over the bar) | dropset | BW +90 x 3 | dropset BW x 9

*Push Press*
165 x 4
165 x 4 
165 x 3

*Dual DB Swings*
40 x 22

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2008)

5/16/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 1.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
2 minutes at 4.0

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 5
405 x 5
405 x 3 (slipped so I stopped)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +100 x 2
BW +130 x almost 1 _(one inch away from getting my chin over the bar)_ | dropset | BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 9
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 10

*Push Press*
165 x 4
165 x 4 
165 x 3

*Dual DB Swings*
40 x 22

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12

*** 5 minutes on bike *


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Incredible Chins Brother YM, my jaw HIT the floor when I read that!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Incredible Chins Brother YM, my jaw HIT the floor when I read that!!!



Hey AA - thanks    BW +130 would have been PB.   I got BW +125 last year.  I'm shooting for BW + 3 plates


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2008)

5/18/08

*Fullbody*

* 6 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
2 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Incline DB Press*
105 x 3
95  x 5
95  x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 15 R | 13 L
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*Leg Press*
300 x 15
300 x 10

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
35

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 13
40 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* (using an incline bench) ** new exercise
82.5 x 9
82.5 x 8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*5 minutes on bike* (160 heart rate)

*** tried to do a set of straight bar curls today but for some reason my left biceps tendon hurts when I do curls.   This has been an ongoing issue for the past three or four months.  Overall though I love my new 8 day split.  I feel good and strong.  My weight is at 188.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2008)

5/20/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
2 minutes at 4.0

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 13
BW +90 x 4
BW +45 x 9

*Squat*
300 x 4 * shooting for 8 ....just didn't have it today
225 x 15

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 9
160 x 7
160 x 6

*One Armed DB Clean and Press*
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Supinated Explode Pullups* * pull up as fast and high as possible then down slow
10
8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15

*DB Lunge*
75 x 6
75 x 6

*** 5 minutes on bike*


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2008)

5/23/08

*Fullbody*

** 8 minutes on tread doing intervals*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 1/2 minutes at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.5
1 1/2 minutes at 4.0

*
Xpload Incline Chest Press*(90 sec RI)
360 x 4
430 x 2
450 x 1
480 x 1
500 x 0 
420 x 3
425 x 2
430 x 2

*Weighted Pullups *(90 sec RI)
BW +45 x 10
BW +70 x 4
BW +45 x 8

*SLDL* (90 sec RI)
245 x 12
245 x 10

*Row Machine* (45 sec RI)
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4

*Super Squat Machine* (90 sec RI)
12 plates x 10
12 plates x 10

*Smith Machine Press*
185 x 15
185 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2008)

What is an Xpload exercise?  

Miss or no miss, that's some good weights!  How bad did you miss the 500?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2008)

5/25/08

*Fullbody*

12 minutes on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 6
430 x 3
430 x 3
455 x 1
500 x 0
480 x 0  (it's a mental thing...475 is current max)
405 x 3 (with a 5 second hold at the top of each rep)
405 x 3 (with a 5 second hold at the top of each rep)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7

*Clean and Press*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Incline Fly*
70 x 10
70 x 7

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What is an Xpload exercise?
> 
> Miss or no miss, that's some good weights!  How bad did you miss the 500?



Xpload is similar to the Incline Hammer Strength Machine.

I've hit 505 before...This time - 500 moved .. but not much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2008)

5/27/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
2 minute at 4.0

*Incline DB Press*
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 16 R | 14 L
130 x 14 R | 12 L

*Leg Press*
300 x 16
300 x 12

*Overhead Rope Triceps Press*
82.5 x 14
82.5 x 111

*Incline Bench Straight Armed Pulldown*
87.5 x 8
87.5 x 8

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10

*Arm Circuit*
*Medicine Ball Pushups | Supinate Grip Pullups | Medicine Ball Pushups | Supinate Grip Pullups*
12 | 8 | 8 | 5
10 | 6 | 5 | 4

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 30lbs*
15
15

*10 minutes on bike* (160 heart rate)


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

You can move some weight! Nice work man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2008)

Mista said:


> You can move some weight! Nice work man.



Thanks.....    I appreciate the comment.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2008)

6/1/08

I took a couple extra days off this week due to family and work stuff.    Today was a good day.

*Fullbody*

* 8 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
2 minutes at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
45 seconds at 12.5
1:15 at 4.0

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 9
BW +70 x 6
BW +70 x 7

*Squat*
275 x 12
275 x 8

*Wide Grip Row Machine*
200 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8

*One Armed DB Clean and Press*
75 x 5
75 x 5

*Explode Pullups* (switched Wide Grip to supinated grip at the top of the pullup) - kinda like "clap pullups"
8
8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 15

*Barbell Walking Lunge*
80 x 25 steps
80 x 25 steps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2008)

6/3/08

*Fullbody*

** 8 minutes on tread doing intervals*

1 1/2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 1/2 minutes at 4.0

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*(90 sec RI)
360 x 5
450 x 1
490 x 0
500 x 0 
450 x 2
450 x 2
360 x 6
350 x 5

*Weighted Pullups *(90 sec RI)
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 6
BW +55 x 5

*SLDL *(90 sec RI)
255 x 10
255 x 10

*T-Bar Row*
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

*Super Squat Machine* (90 sec RI)
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5

*Smith Machine Press*
185 x 15
185 x 14

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

Felt OK today.  My legs were still a little tight from Sunday's workout.  I'm pissed about missing 490 and 500 on the Xpload Machine.   I'm not sure what is going on............after missing it last week I thought I would get it today.   Next week I'm going to lighten up the load and get some more reps.  I'll be traveling again (Denver) on Friday through the following Friday so I'll have see what kind of weight room the hotel has.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2008)

6/5/08

*Fullbody*

*11 minutes on tread*

8 minutes at 4.0 
2 minutes at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 20
315 x 15

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7
BW +45 x 6

*Push Press*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8

* Simple and effective workout today.  I like my program but it's time to change the workouts.  I'm going to shoot for 2 fullbody days plus two sport/cardio/plyo type days.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Checking in and you are still kicking ass!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2008)

Double D said:


> Checking in and you are still kicking ass!



Thanks for stopping by.

I've been out of town for the last 8 days.  I still worked out every other day.   No big weights but enough to keep me in check.    I was in a intense 6 day IT security training class.  Class was held from 8 AM- 6 PM then I studied 1 - 2 hours per night.  Class ended yesterday then I flew home from Denver.  I took my test this morning.  It was a 250 question test.  I finished it in 4 hours (we had 6).   I'm sure I passed.   I studied my ass off (on the plane, in the hotel, before class, after class, etc.)

Back to the workouts ......

I'm going to try an U/L split twice a week.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> I've been out of town for the last 8 days.  I still worked out every other day.   No big weights but enough to keep me in check.    I was in a intense 6 day IT security training class.  Class was held from 8 AM- 6 PM then I studied 1 - 2 hours per night.  Class ended yesterday then I flew home from Denver.  I took my test this morning.  It was a 250 question test.  I finished it in 4 hours (we had 6).   I'm sure I passed.   I studied my ass off (on the plane, in the hotel, before class, after class, etc.)
> 
> ...



Next time you travel out west send me a PM
maybe we can put something together...

Hows life in daytwa?   you surviving?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Next time you travel out west send me a PM
> maybe we can put something together...
> 
> Hows life in daytwa?   you surviving?



Will do     I loved Denver.   Actually I'm heading back there in August for a bachelor party then again in September for the wedding.

The suburbs are fine.  I'm sure you have heard about the wonderful mayor of Detroit fiasco.   If not .. check out Freep.com | Detroit Free Press | Detroit news, community, entertainment, yellow pages and classifieds. Serving Detroit, Michigan   He is always on the front page.

The weather is nice (besides the latest storms).  The sun is out, the water is warm and beer is chilled  

How's life in AZ?  Still hiking a lot?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2008)

It's nice to see you back finally!  What kind of training did you go for?  Remember, in my past life I was an IT guy too, so it's still of some interest to me.  I can't believe you had to study for a test, I thought it was just a training conference or something like that.

Ryan is doing great, he finally started walking, we are so relieved and happy for him!  He will be 20 months this month, and I gotta tell you, he took his first steps at the very end of May, and now he is pretty much on the verge of learning how to run, it's amazing how quickly he mastered the whole thing, i guess that's what happens when you start so late .  He also has a "fan club" on our new block, it's so great, all the other kids, who of course are all older, they just love him.  They walk with him up and down the block now, it's hysterical.

How old is Brooke now?  What new tricks has she learned?  Time is going too fast, I am so happy Ryan is walking, but I can't believe 20 months went by already.  Do you have any plans for any more kids?  I got the wife breathing down my neck every day now, I can only hold her off for so long!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> It's nice to see you back finally!  What kind of training did you go for?  Remember, in my past life I was an IT guy too, so it's still of some interest to me.  I can't believe you had to study for a test, I thought it was just a training conference or something like that.
> 
> Ryan is doing great, he finally started walking, we are so relieved and happy for him!  He will be 20 months this month, and I gotta tell you, he took his first steps at the very end of May, and now he is pretty much on the verge of learning how to run, it's amazing how quickly he mastered the whole thing, i guess that's what happens when you start so late .  He also has a "fan club" on our new block, it's so great, all the other kids, who of course are all older, they just love him.  They walk with him up and down the block now, it's hysterical.
> 
> How old is Brooke now?  What new tricks has she learned?  Time is going too fast, I am so happy Ryan is walking, but I can't believe 20 months went by already.  Do you have any plans for any more kids?  I got the wife breathing down my neck every day now, I can only hold her off for so long!



The training was for a CISSP.  I can see why people think it's hard/tricky.

Certified Information Systems Security Professional - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You'll see that Ryan will pick things up very quickly.  Brooke is almost 22 months.  She started putting three and four word sentences together.   She knows the alphabet (her favorite letter is Z) and numbers 0 - 10.   They learn FAST!!

It's fun to see your kid play with other kids.  We have a bunch a bigger kids in the neighborhood who all love "baby Brooke".   As far as more kids....my wife is due in December   We are not going to find out if it's a boy or girl.  My wife likes surprises.

Good luck with #2


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)

How do you like the one arm clean and presses?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2008)

Mista said:


> How do you like the one arm clean and presses?



Love 'em.  They are great for FB routines


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2008)

6/16/08 

Worked out at my work's gym.   Did mainly an upper body workout with lots of chins, elavated pushups, pullups, dips, elavated BW rows and some cardio work on the treadmill.

I was in some offsite conferences the last two days so FINALLY I am going to my normal gym tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2008)

6/19/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
3 minutes at 4.0

*Xpload Incline Chest Press* (90 sec RI)
360 x 7
450 x 2
450 x 2
450 x 2 
360 x 7
360 x 6

*Weighted Pullups* (90 sec RI)
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7

*SLDL* (90 sec RI)
265 x 8
265 x 6

*T-Bar Row*
170 x 7
170 x 7
170 x 6

*Super Squat Machine* (90 sec RI)
10 plates x 10
14 plates x 10
14 plates x 10

*Smith Machine Press*
185 x 15
205 x 13
225 x 7

*Trunk Pulldown*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*** 5 minutes on bike*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2008)

6/21/08

*Fullbody*

* 8 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.5
2 minute at 4.0

*SUPERSET* (60 sec RIs)
*Weighted Chins | Clean-Front Squat-Standing Press Combo*
BW +45 x 5 | 135 x 5
BW +45 x 5 | 135 x 5
BW +45 x 5 | 135 x 5
* these were fun !

*Trap Bar Deads* (30 sec RIs)
225 x 10 
225 x 10 
225 x 10 
225 x 10 

*Fly * (90 sec RIs)
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns | Hanging Leg Raise*
105 x 20 | 10
105 x 15 | 10

*Weighted Dips* (90 sec RIs)
BW +45 x 12
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7


** 5 minutes on bike


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2008)

6/23/08

*Fullbody*

*Treadmill for 10 minutes*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
2 minutes at 4.0

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 8
95 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 16 R | 14 L
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*Leg Press*
300 x 18
300 x 16

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25
25
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 15
40 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns *(using an incline bench)
87.5 x 8
87.5 x 8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
18
15

*5 minutes on bike* (160 heart rate)

Weighed in at 194 today   I'm up around 8 lbs from a month ago.   I guess all the travelling and eating/drinking has caught up with me.  Time to shed some lbs fatass!!  I have next week off so hopefully I'll be doing something outside everyday.  I'm ordering a weighted vest within the next week to tryout some new stuff.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Will do     I loved Denver.   Actually I'm heading back there in August for a bachelor party then again in September for the wedding.
> 
> The suburbs are fine.  I'm sure you have heard about the wonderful mayor of Detroit fiasco.   If not .. check out Freep.com | Detroit Free Press | Detroit news, community, entertainment, yellow pages and classifieds. Serving Detroit, Michigan   He is always on the front page.
> 
> ...



Yah, laid around alot spaced out on vicodin the past month
following my bicep reattachment.

But getting back in the swing of things now


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yah, laid around alot spaced out on vicodin the past month
> following my bicep reattachment.
> 
> But getting back in the swing of things now



How'd you do that ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2008)

6/25/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
2 minutes at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
2 minutes at 4.0

*Weighted Dips* (90 sec RI)
BW +70 x 8
BW +70 x 6
BW +70 x 8

*Squat* (60 sec RI)
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 3

*Wide Grip Row Machine* (90 sec RI)
200 x 12
200 x 10

*One Armed DB Clean and Press* (90 sec RI)
80 x 3
80 x3

*Explode Pullups * (60 sec RI)
10
8

*Trunk Pulldowns* (90 sec RI)
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*** 13 minutes on the bike*

(forgot about the lunges..)


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

I like those workouts, looking good buddy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> I like those workouts, looking good buddy.



Thanks DD.   I am sweating my ass off, getting a good workout and out of the gym within an hour.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2008)

6/27/08

Fullbody

** 10 minutes on tread*

*Xpload Incline Chest Press*(60 sec RI)
270 x 10
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 3
360 x 6
360 x 5

*Weighted Pullups* (60 sec RI)
BW +70 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +45 x 6
BW +45 x 5

*SLDL* (90 sec RI)
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 3

*T-Bar Row* (60 sec RI)
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

*Super Squat Machine * (60 sec RI)
10 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
14 plates x 5

*Smith Machine Press* (60 sec RI)
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3


*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2008)

6/29/08

*Fullbody*

* Warmed up shooting for about 15 minutes.  I have not shot in a while.  My shot was on but my ball handling skills were a little shakey.......

*Clean-Front Squat-Standing Press Combo* (60 sec RIs)
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6
* Love these!!

*Chins* (30 sec RIs)
BW x 10
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 4

*Trap Bar Deads * (60 sec RIs)
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

*Fly* (60 sec RIs)
65 x 12 
65 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*DB Swings*
40 x 15
40 x 15

*** 3 minutes on the row machine*

**** 5 minutes of stretching*


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the good ole squat-clean! Crossfits do em all the time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2008)

Double D said:


> I like the good ole squat-clean! Crossfits do em all the time.



  I sweat like crazy doing those.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2008)

6/30/08

*Cardio*
25 minutes of Heavy Bag work 
plus 45 minutes walking the dog 


*trying to add in some cardio days - my weight is down to 191


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2008)

7/1/08

*Fullbody*

* Warmed up shooting again for about 15 minutes

** All RIs were 60 secs - I was sweating like crazy.

*DB Press*
95 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 12

*DB Press*
95 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 12

*DB Press*
95 x 7

*DB Row*
130 x 12

*Leg Press*
300 x 15
300 x 12
300 x 10

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25
25
25

*Double Crunch*
12
12
12

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 8
45 x 6 

*Straight Arm Pulldowns* (using an incline bench)
92.5 x 8
92.5 x 7
92.5 x 6

*DB Lunge*
80 x 5 each

*DB Side Lunge*
80 x 5 each

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
20

**** 5 minutes on bike*


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks like one hell of a workout! Howd you feel?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2008)

Double D said:


> That looks like one hell of a workout! Howd you feel?



Great   I like the short RIs for fullbody programs.

==

I got 2 weighted vests today   They are from MRI.

One is a "slim version".  It can hold up to 30 lbs.  The other can hold up to 60lbs.  I have 45 lbs of weights for now so I split them up (15 lbs in one and 30 lbs in the other).   It's time to try out some new workouts with the weighted vest.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2008)

Ya I got a weighted vest but its only 20lbs. I love em!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2008)

AFTER FOUR YEARS OF POSTING IN THIS JOURNAL IT'S TIME TO MOVE ON TO A NEW ONE.  FOR THOSE INTERESTED, CHECKOUT MY NEW JOURNAL

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...mbos-circuits-plyos-bag-work.html#post1801650


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> AFTER FOUR YEARS OF POSTING IN THIS JOURNAL IT'S TIME TO MOVE ON TO A NEW ONE. FOR THOSE INTERESTED, CHECKOUT MY NEW JOURNAL
> 
> THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...mbos-circuits-plyos-bag-work.html#post1801650


 
You go DAWG!


----------

